# The Resetting Thread



## Prof Gallows

Due to the amount of threads popping up regarding people wanting to know if they should reset this thread is being put up as a place to discuss with the community on the topic of resetting.

*Use this thread if you're unsure of resetting. Do not make your own thread.*


----------



## thunderstar100

I don't get why people would reset, Animal Crossing is your life basically, I would only reset if I cheated (time travel or something)


----------



## Kaiaa

thunderstar100 said:


> I don't get why people would reset, Animal Crossing is your life basically, I would only reset if I cheated (time travel or something)



While some may like not to reset (like myself) some do like to reset because they don't have the perfect map or villagers. Sometimes they reset because they felt like they have gone though the game so fast and would like a chance to do it all over again. There are other reasons but, to each their own


----------



## sharkstache

thunderstar100 said:


> I don't get why people would reset





thunderstar100 said:


> I would only reset if I cheated



well there you go


----------



## DJStarstryker

Thank you Prof Gallows. The amount of threads on this topic was getting to be a bit much.


----------



## nickson77

i resetted my town to get ankha


----------



## Sleepy

Instead of resetting my lovely forever town, I have a secondary copy of the game for my resetting purposes.

I really recommend it for people. You can use it for villagers/trading/resetting/themed dream towns/storage/fun/time travel/etc.


----------



## rivulet

i wasted thirty dollars on a second copy because i'm dumb and i wanna help people get their dream villagers


----------



## Farobi

What about me? i call copyright 

We should make some sort of details on info on your town for the OP. like what are your villagers, town map, etc. for people to help find out if someone should reset or not.

- - - Post Merge - - -



rivulet said:


> i wasted thirty dollars on a second copy because i'm dumb and i wanna help people get their dream villagers



lol


----------



## Moon

-raises hand- I'm resetting.


----------



## Farobi

Moon said:


> -raises hand- I'm resetting.



Details? Maybe post your town map, villagers, progress as to why you're resetting? We need some insight too, y'know.


----------



## Moon

Farobi said:


> Details? Maybe post your town map, villagers, progress as to why you're resetting? We need some insight too, y'know.



I'll post my map when I've found my town, sure. I'll include the villagers as well. 

I'm resetting because I just got ACNL a few days ago, and my first town layout was awful in my opinion, and my characters face wasn't the one I wanted. So. Here I am. Stuck in the resetting loop. It's frustrating how long it takes, but I know it'll be worth it. The only things a town needs to appeal to me is: Triangle Grass, "Teardrop"-shaped Pond in the lower half, and Apples preferably. I also can't stand large private beaches that I don't have access to via ramp. I don't care about what villagers I get, because I honestly don't mind. I know, short list, but for some reason I'm having no luck at all.


----------



## Chris

I remember someone tried this sort of the thread before right back in late June/early July, but it wasn't official so everyone ignored it and it sank. >.>  

I'm resetting my second town. I think I've been playing it around 2-3 weeks.


----------



## majnin

Well, as far as resetting goes, I'm known as a serial resetter. My town is lovely but I can't stand any of my villagers (Except you Lionel and Hazel <3) I know I'll get bored of Olivine eventually and start again. This time I'll be more picky about starter villagers. Hopefully I'll reset until I get a highly desired one, which should be nice.


----------



## Niya

I'll probably reset soon. I just get bored easily. This time I'll try not to time travel though and see how it goes. I also want apples...and I'm starting to hate where I put my police station. The only thing I think I'll miss are some of my villagers, but I can get them again.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

I feel bad if you reset.


----------



## TeddysMama711

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> I feel bad if you reset.



Lol why


----------



## Mintbun

rivulet said:


> i wasted thirty dollars on a second copy because i'm dumb and i wanna help people get their dream villagers



Hey, that's what I'm doing too~ No shame in that. c:


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

majnin said:


> Well, as far as resetting goes, I'm known as a serial resetter. My town is lovely but I can't stand any of my villagers (Except you Lionel and Hazel <3) I know I'll get bored of Olivine eventually and start again. This time I'll be more picky about starter villagers. Hopefully I'll reset until I get a highly desired one, which should be nice.


Finally, someone else who likes Hazel. <3

When you reset, you'll probably bump into people's dreamies. I did. I found Merengue, Bob and Wolfgang.


----------



## BCBoo

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> I feel bad if you reset.



Last year some time I wanted to go back and start playing WW or CF again but even though I hadn't played either of them for years I couldn't bring myself to reset so I didn't play them. Stupid really.

I hoping to get a second copy so I can reset if I want too, I've put too much effort into my original village now to give up.


----------



## Kiwi

3500+ resets so far

I took a break from AC for the last two weeks and restarted again yesterday.
I just chose one of the four maps he showed me on the first reset this time. I ended up getting a pretty lovely map with some nice villagers (Lolly, Willow). Plus I got Mott on the third try when I used the villager reset trick.
Let's see how long this town will last... I can't help it!


----------



## dj k.k

I have time traveled live 6 times or something,sometimes i feel like I should have never done it but i don't reset. I just never do it again from then on, but i still regret the times i did time travel instead of going with the flow (sob sob)


----------



## Tangy_Cat

I have a nasty habit of resetting. I've done it plenty of times on previous games. I get bored of my town layout and love the idea of fresh starts. Maybe I will in the future, but I'll wait until I can get a second copy cheap.

- - - Post Merge - - -



dj k.k said:


> I have time traveled live 6 times or something,sometimes i feel like I should have never done it but i don't reset. I just never do it again from then on, but i still regret the times i did time travel instead of going with the flow (sob sob)



You regret it every time and never do it again... yet you have time traveled six times. lol


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Reseting is a very nasty habit that will take you a while to break. Beware.

I'm reseting for the THIRD TIME for, well, no reason. It's a habit, bro. But Static won't leave and he's getting annoying.


----------



## Moon

Found my town. ♥ Finalllyyyy omg. I love it. Triangle grass, teardrop pond, nice neighbors, interesting building locations.. I adore it. I'll post a picture of my map probably tomorrow. Can't do it now because I have to get off. Just thought I'd give out an update.

I love it. c:


----------



## Farobi

Moon said:


> Found my town. ♥ Finalllyyyy omg. I love it. Triangle grass, teardrop pond, nice neighbors, interesting building locations.. I adore it. I'll post a picture of my map probably tomorrow. Can't do it now because I have to get off. Just thought I'd give out an update.
> 
> I love it. c:



Thats great! Though I believe Pancetti ruins both of our towns with her ugliness xD


----------



## beebs

thunderstar100 said:


> I don't get why people would reset, *Animal Crossing is your life basically*, I would only reset if I cheated (time travel or something)



Really? Might need to put down the 3DS and venture outside the house.


----------



## Miggi

Okay, I need your help. AGAIN. 
I was happy with my town for some weeks, but now I'm not anymore. There would be awesome spots to put a PWP, but Isabelle is so stupid and ruins my plans all the time. I love my villagers, but I hate my layout. My cousin could hold my best villagers for me until I get a new town, that wouldn't be a problem. 





Dream code: 6300 - 2191 - 0163

Please don't say something like 'This is your decision'. I wouldn't post here if I don't need your help. Be honest.. 

Edot: Oh, I forgot.. I haven't got enough money for a digital copy.​


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I agree, that layout is cramped and hardly much space for PWPs. I recommend reseting.


----------



## BitterCoffee

I'm planning on resetting but I have possibly one person to hold Fang/ Chrissy but I need 2 people so would anyone be a star possibly hold Fang and Chrissy? :3 It won't be longer than a week.c: In return I can help find your deamies Thanks


----------



## Toeto

I just resetted today


----------



## Fame

i would like to reset for a different map layout but i have over 80mil bells, 4 houses with 1 fully upgraded and the other 3 just need room expanding, good pwps (tower, light house, fairy tale stuff), final store upgrade, 5 (soon 7) dreamies and a ton of items. 
so yeah. no resetting for me.
luckily i have a second town which i can reset as much as want ^^


----------



## Moon

Farobi said:


> Thats great! Though I believe Pancetti ruins both of our towns with her ugliness xD



I actually really like her, to be honest. She's sweet and unique. I like her makeup. x3


----------



## Batofara

Lol this thread seems like a suicide hotline thread to me for some reason


----------



## Wewikk

On topic whats the safest way to reset on purpose for the reset center and resetii for funny text stuff since we can take pictures.


----------



## CHR:)S

Batofara said:


> Lol this thread seems like a suicide hotline thread to me for some reason



lol ahhaahha


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Wewikk said:


> On topic whats the safest way to reset on purpose for the reset center and resetii for funny text stuff since we can take pictures.


Choose save and continue, and then exit the game.


----------



## Wewikk

This is going to be funnier then wack a mole im looking forward to reseting he says no I say yes after a save, save and continue Will be a big player in this granddaddy of all*stuff when he pops up outside of my doorstep ill be ready for him. Wild World he was bad now I have control of him.


----------



## Chris

I'm currently resetting my second town. I can't seem to find a map I like. I know roughly what I'm looking for, but my game just loves to throw maps with those squiggly rivers (the type that dip down in the middle) at me.


----------



## Amphibian

First post here, hi! 

I think I could use a second opinion or something about the possibility of restarting... First, the things I've grown to hate:

-River layout with useless, thin strips of land in north and west
-Re-Tail a little too far from the dock
-Split beach
-Generally cramped layout that makes placing PWPs hard
-Oranges as native fruit
-Beach on right

Things I like:

-The blue train station
-The blue town hall (I love the interior)
-Circle grass
-Villagers that are above average (Hamphrey, Chief, Zucker, Marshal, Zell, Diana, Phoebe, Skye, Rosie and Bianca)
-T&T Emporium
-Lots of donations in museum
-And lots of PWPs unlocked...

I'm really not sure what to do here, maybe I need a second game or something.


----------



## Chris

I spent around an hour reseting and I found an almost perfect map. ^^ The only flaw is I was hoping for a west-facing beach, but oh well, I'm happy just to get the river layout I was looking for. Then I was pleasantly surprised to see Tia waiting to greet me at the station!


----------



## Wewikk

You should make a graphic for this resetti suicide thread.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Amphibian said:


> First post here, hi!
> 
> I think I could use a second opinion or something about the possibility of restarting... First, the things I've grown to hate:
> 
> -River layout with useless, thin strips of land in north and west
> -Re-Tail a little too far from the dock
> -Split beach
> -Generally cramped layout that makes placing PWPs hard
> -Oranges as native fruit
> -Beach on right
> 
> Things I like:
> 
> -The blue train station
> -The blue town hall (I love the interior)
> -Circle grass
> -Villagers that are above average (Hamphrey, Chief, Zucker, Marshal, Zell, Diana, Phoebe, Skye, Rosie and Bianca)
> -T&T Emporium
> -Lots of donations in museum
> -And lots of PWPs unlocked...
> 
> I'm really not sure what to do here, maybe I need a second game or something.


If you have the money for it, I'd buy a second copy. That way you don't lose everything while you go through the process of finding a good map/native fruit/grass, in case you change your mind.


----------



## Nicole

Tina said:


> I spent around an hour reseting and I found an almost perfect map. ^^ The only flaw is I was hoping for a west-facing beach, but oh well, I'm happy just to get the river layout I was looking for. Then I was pleasantly surprised to see Tia waiting to greet me at the station!



I love your map! So much space for pwps. I like the beach on the right aide better than the left.


----------



## kerryelizabeth

I have a question about resetting - when you reset, do you lose your character and their bells as well? So you completely start from scratch?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Because I'm going to reset, I just need to know whether I need to get my alternative account to hold my bells/items for me as well, or just my villagers


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

kerryelizabeth said:


> I have a question about resetting - when you reset, do you lose your character and their bells as well? So you completely start from scratch?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Because I'm going to reset, I just need to know whether I need to get my alternative account to hold my bells/items for me as well, or just my villagers



Yep, you lose everything. It's like your character and town never existed once you reset. So if you want to still have your bells/items/villagers, you'll need to have them transferred to another town.


----------



## kerryelizabeth

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> Yep, you lose everything. It's like your character and town never existed once you reset. So if you want to still have your bells/items/villagers, you'll need to have them transferred to another town.



Is it possible to move my mayor character out into another "holding" town, then transfer her back to the new town with all of her catalogue and badges intact?

- - - Post Merge - - -

And thank you for your answer!


----------



## Chris

Nicole said:


> I love your map!* So much space for pwps.* I like the beach on the right aide better than the left.



That's exactly why I went for it!  I cycled through so many maps with fancy river shapes and realised that even though they look cool they really limit space. ><


----------



## Mao

Tina said:


> I spent around an hour reseting and I found an almost perfect map. ^^ The only flaw is I was hoping for a west-facing beach, but oh well, I'm happy just to get the river layout I was looking for. Then I was pleasantly surprised to see Tia waiting to greet me at the station!



I'm jealous of your villagers *-* And your river D:

- - - Post Merge - - -

And you've got the big beach space x_x Perfect for planting hybrids where villagers don't move on them. *Looks at Hamprey*


----------



## Gizmodo

So glad i broke through the cycle of resetting
had my new town for a month now, and its still perfect and i love it


----------



## SeaMonkeyFarmer

Part of me wants to reset...  My husband's the mayor, but he hardly ever plays so we have hardly any public works projects.  But then so many hours have already gone into my character I'm reluctant to do so.

...Buying a second copy though?  There's an idea!


----------



## danceonglitter

I'm not too keen on my layout/mayor's face any more, but I've done so much that I don't really want to reset. I can't afford a new game yet, but I'm very tempted...


----------



## Chris

Hazelx said:


> I'm jealous of your villagers *-* And your river D:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And you've got the big beach space x_x Perfect for planting hybrids where villagers don't move on them. *Looks at Hamprey*



I'm very happy with my villagers! I was looking for Tia; and Roscoe was the latest addition to my dream villagers list (I've only ever had three in total - Lobo being the only one not included here) .  But once I saw the river I decided I didn't care who the villagers would be... but I got lucky! ^^


----------



## Brabus E73

I'm kinda going nuts lol. I can't seem to find peace in any town layout. I'll get a decent map, and one or two villagers I dig, but never am I 100% cool with it all. I also get peaches every time. My own fault I guess lol *sigh* (//.-)

I'm learning that resetting is a sick, sick disease that never seems to end LOL


----------



## Farobi

*I want to reset*​
My town map is not really ideal for placing PWPs and while my villagers are decent, I really wish I have a new set of them. My friend ITookYourWaffles resetted her town and has benefited from doing such an action. The problem for me is that she barely had any doubt on resetting because of her rly bad set of villagers, town map, items, her lil sister ruining everything she made etc. while I have a lot of unorderables and hybrids across my game. Here are details of my town, please place some insight because I wanna know what to do with my town >.<

Town Map: 
Villagers : they're in my signature.
Minor Details: Native Apples, Brown Station, unlocked the TIY but barely shop there, unlocked Shampoodle but barely had any changes there, Circle Grass, and over 217 hours of play time.


My items are gonna get held by someone though if I reset.


----------



## Fame

Farobi said:


> *I want to reset*​
> My town map is horrid and while my villagers are decent, I really wish I have a new set of them. My friend ITookYourWaffles resetted her town and has benefited from doing such an action. The problem for me is that she barely had any doubt on resetting because of her rly bad set of villagers, town map, items, her lil sister ruining everything she made etc. while I have a lot of unorderables and hybrids across my game. Here are details of my town, please place some insight because I wanna know what to do with my town >.<
> 
> Town Map: View attachment 11014
> Villagers : they're in my signature.
> Minor Details: Native Apples, Brown Station, unlocked the TIY but barely shop there, unlocked Shampoodle but barely had any changes there, Circle Grass, and over 217 hours of play time.
> 
> 
> My items are gonna get held by someone though if I reset.



nooo not vesta!  ;w; 
youre map is better than mine but i dont like the big gap at the bottom >.<


----------



## Farobi

Fame said:


> nooo not vesta!  ;w;
> youre map is better than mine but i dont like the big gap at the bottom >.<



I probably am gonna give out some of the villagers I have to people that want them if I can. I really think it's my destiny to reset :O

But i dunno if i should give them out because they all have junk in their homes :/


----------



## Fame

Farobi said:


> I probably am gonna give out some of the villagers I have to people that want them if I can. I really think it's my destiny to reset :O
> 
> But i dunno if i should give them out because they all have junk in their homes :/


please reserve vesta for me then ^^ i dont care about their homes. im gonna send them a bunch of crap anyway haha


----------



## Amphibian

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> If you have the money for it, I'd buy a second copy. That way you don't lose everything while you go through the process of finding a good map/native fruit/grass, in case you change your mind.



This is what I ended up doing, and on the first try I got a layout I pretty much wanted with interesting river that ends south and vast open spaces.  Also had apples as native fruit and triangle grass which looks nicer than circle, I think.

But I accidentally let Klaus sneak in, now I'm in the process of getting rid of him.


----------



## Farobi

Farobi said:


> *I want to reset*​
> My town map is not really ideal for placing PWPs and while my villagers are decent, I really wish I have a new set of them. My friend ITookYourWaffles resetted her town and has benefited from doing such an action. The problem for me is that she barely had any doubt on resetting because of her rly bad set of villagers, town map, items, her lil sister ruining everything she made etc. while I have a lot of unorderables and hybrids across my game. Here are details of my town, please place some insight because I wanna know what to do with my town >.<
> 
> Town Map: View attachment 11014
> Villagers : they're in my signature.
> Minor Details: Native Apples, Brown Station, unlocked the TIY but barely shop there, unlocked Shampoodle but barely had any changes there, Circle Grass, and over 217 hours of play time.
> 
> 
> My items are gonna get held by someone though if I reset.



Bump ;w;

This is why making a thread on this is more better for more insight...


----------



## latenightcctv

This goes in here I think, it's about resetting.

I've been doing the camper reset trick all day and so far I've not not had a camper. Anyone know why this is? It's so weird, literally every time gives a camper.


----------



## Kiwi

Farobi: if your desire to reset is so strong that you wrote a whole text about it I'd say you should do it.
I'm a serial resetter (lol) and though I currently do have a town I really like I still think "wha I kinda want something New...' sometimes ...but! one moment later I always come to the point where I can say that I do love my town and don't even know what kind of layout I'd rather have.

And I think if that doesn't happen und you think and think and think about restarting like I did with all the other towns
I used to habe...you should do it.
It's not that hard to unlock shops etc and the game is definitely more fun when you really like your town 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stuffin said:


> This goes in here I think, it's about resetting.
> 
> I've been doing the camper reset trick all day and so far I've not not had a camper. Anyone know why this is? It's so weird, literally every time gives a camper.



Did you just build the camp site?
I noticed that on first or second day after you build it you always get a camper!
Also there are random days where chances are higher to get one! So if your camp site is not "New" you're just very very lucky^^


----------



## Wondrous

I've been resetting for weeks, and it's really getting annoying. ._. I just want a town and I just want to play the game. But at this point, I've been resetting for so long that I might as well continue until I find 'the one'. It's taking _forever_ though. :/


----------



## Miggi

I'm resetting now, too, but I'm really optimistic right now.  I'm not THAT picky, though.


----------



## Tangy_Cat

*Restarting my town!!*

Eeep! I need drastic help with a dilemma I'm juggling around in my head.

Basically. I've noticed a lot of users on here have really personalized their towns in the sense of the town name, the villagers who inhabit it, public work projects, layouts, items, clothing, character appearance.

I know that the majority of the things I've mentioned can be easily changed to suit my tastes... but it is the things I cannot change which is slightly problematic. Since the beginning of the game I have dreamed of a Japanese town... However the game mechanics have become stressful such as villagers requests for public work projects. I've tried so hard and I've given up trying which means I have tons of unwanted public works scattered across my town.

With a fresh start, I can personalize my town name, re-try to get the map and villagers I want and have decent enough villagers I can exchange with other members (right now my villager rooster is terrible).

Do you guys reckon it is a good idea?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh no. I'm sorry I didn't post this in the "Reset thread" I didn't see.

Anyway, i need help people


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

^Well, there's no guarantee that you'll have an easier time getting the PWPs you want in the new town. And you can always demolish those unwanted PWPs. As for villagers, if you can get one to move out, you can use the reset trick until you get a dream villager or a villager you could use to trade for a dream villager. 

But if the name of your town and your town map is bugging you to the point that it's hampering your ability to enjoy the game (and you won't find the process of unlocking everything again tedious), then I guess resetting is the only way to fix that. If you go that route, just be careful to not catch the chronic resetting plague that many of us have experienced.


----------



## Wondrous

Tangy_Cat said:


> Eeep! I need drastic help with a dilemma I'm juggling around in my head.
> 
> Basically. I've noticed a lot of users on here have really personalized their towns in the sense of the town name, the villagers who inhabit it, public work projects, layouts, items, clothing, character appearance.
> 
> I know that the majority of the things I've mentioned can be easily changed to suit my tastes... but it is the things I cannot change which is slightly problematic. Since the beginning of the game I have dreamed of a Japanese town... However the game mechanics have become stressful such as villagers requests for public work projects. I've tried so hard and I've given up trying which means I have tons of unwanted public works scattered across my town.
> 
> With a fresh start, I can personalize my town name, re-try to get the map and villagers I want and have decent enough villagers I can exchange with other members (right now my villager rooster is terrible).
> 
> Do you guys reckon it is a good idea?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh no. I'm sorry I didn't post this in the "Reset thread" I didn't see.
> 
> Anyway, i need help people



If I were you, I'd most certainly restart. It's completely worth it in the long run. This way, you can rename your town/character name to what you wish, and pick a map and villagers that you really like. It's a fresh start at your dream, and it's very fun to have a blank canvas to work with. And a lot less stressful and time consuming than forcing yourself to deal with your current town.
The only negative thing I have to say about resetting, is that it's addictive. Just know this and try not to be TOO picky, because then you'll spend all your time (like me) resetting, and not enjoying the game. But I truly recommend that you restart, just be selective, but not _too_ selective. c:
Whatever route you chose, I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## PinkWater

Is there any reason why my incoming villagers won't move into certain spots? I'm resetting for two potential ones, and there's two great spacious areas I want them to move into, but everyone keeps avoiding them. Why?


----------



## danceonglitter

Sleepy said:


> Instead of resetting my lovely forever town, I have a secondary copy of the game for my resetting purposes.
> 
> I really recommend it for people. You can use it for villagers/trading/resetting/themed dream towns/storage/fun/time travel/etc.



I'm downloading a second copy right now so I can TT and stuff, as I don't on my current town ^^


----------



## Kiwi

PinkWater said:


> Is there any reason why my incoming villagers won't move into certain spots? I'm resetting for two potential ones, and there's two great spacious areas I want them to move into, but everyone keeps avoiding them. Why?



The same happens to me! It's so annoying..
I have four areas I want them to move into, two are near a bridge and one is where another villager used to live so it should be possible to move there! The fourth area has enough space as well... Well I'll keep trying


----------



## Weavoid

I'm not sure if I want to reset. My layout's alright, but villagers are placing there houses right where I want to place PWPs and a flower meadow. I've also got oranges as my native fruit, which I'm not a fan of. Although, on the other hand, my museum is quite full in the bug and fish exhibits. I need advice!


----------



## Farobi

Weavoid said:


> I'm not sure if I want to reset. My layout's alright, but villagers are placing there houses right where I want to place PWPs and a flower meadow. I've also got oranges as my native fruit, which I'm not a fan of. Although, on the other hand, my museum is quite full in the bug and fish exhibits. I need advice!



Do you have any valuables, such as unorderables and the like? If so, do you have the ability to let someone hold them for you if you plan on resetting? Because i really want to not put my hard work to waste when i reset my file haha.


----------



## GOAT

I think you should just wait and let them move. If you don't want to start over with collecting the bugs and fish, why would you want to restart?


----------



## Weavoid

Farobi said:


> Do you have any valuables, such as unorderables and the like? If so, do you have the ability to let someone hold them for you if you plan on resetting? Because i really want to not put my hard work to waste when i reset my file haha.


I've reset now. I only had a Fireworks Table which I can call 'rare' and I'll just get another one from the post office. My new village is great!


----------



## Brabus E73

Finally. I've cured myself of the horrible sickness!


----------



## Wondrous

Found it. ;-; I've been restarting since June 9th and I've finally found it. I've had several towns where I've kept them for about 2 or 3 days, and even one that I kept for almost 3 weeks, but other than those, I've been restarting every spare minute I have. And I'm absolutely sick of it. I'm getting sick just typing the word 'reset'. -shivers- But I found it. It was worth it, but.. It took for-EVER and I feel like a crazy person looking back at how long I've been doing this. -twitch- But whatever. Now I'm ecstatically happy and it was worth it.

If I even get the slightest urge to restart, I'm forcing myself not to. I'll either put the 3DS down and walk away, or wifi with someone to get my mind off it. The first week or two is the hardest. If I can just get through that long without resetting, it'll be smooth sailing from then on.

Yes, I realize I have issues. lol

But I finally found my _permanent_ town. ♥


----------



## UnovaCrossing

Currently resetting to position Tutus house.

I have a horse shoe shaped river, and her house keeps showing up in the corner, which annexes her away from everyone. there is NO ONE with a house anywhere near there. So I'm trying to get her closer to where everyone else is.


We're on about 10 resets right now... only 3 times has she not been in that upper corner, and the other times she's completely wiped out paths or been in the opposite corner V_V


----------



## Kiwi

Wondrous said:


> Found it. ;-; I've been restarting since June 9th and I've finally found it. I've had several towns where I've kept them for about 2 or 3 days, and even one that I kept for almost 3 weeks, but other than those, I've been restarting every spare minute I have. And I'm absolutely sick of it. I'm getting sick just typing the word 'reset'. -shivers- But I found it. It was worth it, but.. It took for-EVER and I feel like a crazy person looking back at how long I've been doing this. -twitch- But whatever. Now I'm ecstatically happy and it was worth it.
> 
> If I even get the slightest urge to restart, I'm forcing myself not to. I'll either put the 3DS down and walk away, or wifi with someone to get my mind off it. The first week or two is the hardest. If I can just get through that long without resetting, it'll be smooth sailing from then on.
> 
> Yes, I realize I have issues. lol
> 
> But I finally found my _permanent_ town. ♥



Yay! I'm so happy you finally found *your * town!
Believe me, I know that feeling... when you realize you bought the game ~3 months ago and all you did with it was resetting. I did that, too. In the end I just forced myself to take one of the first four maps. And I lucked out  I didn't get the layout I've been resetting for all this time, but a very similiar one. I like it. I still have the urge to reset sometimes, but... I tell myself I can get a second copy if I want to start afresh.

I love your villagers by the way... Especially Caroline, Sparro and Alfonso <3


----------



## Toeto

Guys I'm resetting for Lobo, Papi, or Kiki.. But I got a really good lay-out with Annaise, Rosie and Lolly...

Should I keep it?


----------



## Farobi

Toeto said:


> Guys I'm resetting for Lobo, Papi, or Kiki.. But I got a really good lay-out with Annaise, Rosie and Lolly...
> 
> Should I keep it?



Do you think Rosie + Lolly > Kiki? Or to be more specific, Lolly > Kiki for a Normal Cat? Personally I think it's worth it, but my mind may be changed depending on how the map looks.


----------



## Farobi

Toeto said:


> Guys I'm resetting for Lobo, Papi, or Kiki.. But I got a really good lay-out with Annaise, Rosie and Lolly...
> 
> Should I keep it?



Do you think Rosie + Lolly > Kiki? Or to be more specific, Lolly > Kiki for a Normal Cat? Personally I think it's worth it, but my mind may be changed depending on how the map looks.


----------



## Gingersnap

Don't get me wrong I love my town and my villagers, and it would be a pain trying to get them back but for some reason I'm not all that happy with my town.
It just hit me that some stuff is in locations that I don't like.
I've had this town for so long but..
I have a bunch of furniture that I would hate to give up ;0;
There's not a lot of room for future PWPs really that I see...


----------



## Farobi

Gingersnap said:


> Don't get me wrong I love my town and my villagers, and it would be a pain trying to get them back but for some reason I'm not all that happy with my town.
> It just hit me that some stuff is in locations that I don't like.
> I've had this town for so long but..
> I have a bunch of furniture that I would hate to give up ;0;
> There's not a lot of room for future PWPs really that I see...



There are some trustworthy people in this site that can help you hold your stuff, and maybe even your villagers for you.


----------



## Toeto

I FOUND IT!!!!!!!!

I found a twn with Lobo in it , the house placement is great and the map is good enough..
Now I need to look for Kiki and Papi .


----------



## Haruchu

Wondrous said:


> Found it. ;-; I've been restarting since June 9th and I've finally found it. I've had several towns where I've kept them for about 2 or 3 days, and even one that I kept for almost 3 weeks, but other than those, I've been restarting every spare minute I have. And I'm absolutely sick of it. I'm getting sick just typing the word 'reset'. -shivers- But I found it. It was worth it, but.. It took for-EVER and I feel like a crazy person looking back at how long I've been doing this. -twitch- But whatever. Now I'm ecstatically happy and it was worth it.
> 
> If I even get the slightest urge to restart, I'm forcing myself not to. I'll either put the 3DS down and walk away, or wifi with someone to get my mind off it. The first week or two is the hardest. If I can just get through that long without resetting, it'll be smooth sailing from then on.
> 
> Yes, I realize I have issues. lol
> 
> But I finally found my _permanent_ town. ♥




Is that your town in your sig. Looks like mine except mirrored, with re-tail where town hall is, plaza where re-tail is, and town hall where your plaza is. xD


----------



## sami_spoon

Im resetting tomorrow, I just wasn't happy with my layout and I tried everything I could

Also getting the new ridiculously pink XL console, I cant for it to burn my eyes XD haha


----------



## Wondrous

Haruchu said:


> Is that your town in your sig. Looks like mine except mirrored, with re-tail where town hall is, plaza where re-tail is, and town hall where your plaza is. xD



Yes it is. c: And oh wow, that's pretty cool. Don't you just love the layout of the river? It's so efficient and quick for fishing. No knots or loops or annoying curves. Lovelovelove itttt. ♥ The only problem I'm having is deciding where to put the Cafe. I think I'll put the Police Station to the left of the Gate, or maybe near the beach, but the Cafe.. I dunno. There's a huge open space to the right of the Town Hall, so maybe in that general idea. I dunno. We'll see. x3


----------



## autumnleavesxo

I think I'm going to restart my town, as I don't really like the layout/villagers any more, bar Kiki and she's going to my best friend's town as soon as she's packed. I haven't really done much apart from build a bridge and a campsite, so I wouldn't really be missing much anyway...


----------



## Kayalai

*Advice on Resetting town.*

Hey guys, 

I've been thinking of resetting my town for a while now, simply because I have a lot of things I'm not happy with, such as I have all the villagers I don't even want..Re-tail is too far from everything, and I'm a but iffy on my town layout. BUT, I have a lot of shops unlocked, Got a bunch of badges. 

I have a friend who is willing to hold my stuff if I end up resetting.

The real question is, What are the pro's and con's of resetting your town? 

I would love to hear any advice!
Should I not do it and just stick with my current town, and it will eventually get better?

If you guys get too many of these posts...Sorry for making this one! D: I just want to hear what others think.


----------



## Farobi

KaylacokeFreak said:


> The real question is, What are the pro's and con's of resetting your town?



Lolol take a lookie here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-your-File&highlight=pros+cons+resetting+file


----------



## LilyElizabeth

KaylacokeFreak said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've been thinking of resetting my town for a while now, simply because I have a lot of things I'm not happy with, such as I have all the villagers I don't even want..Re-tail is too far from everything, and I'm a but iffy on my town layout. BUT, I have a lot of shops unlocked, Got a bunch of badges.
> 
> I have a friend who is willing to hold my stuff if I end up resetting.
> 
> The real question is, What are the pro's and con's of resetting your town?
> 
> I would love to hear any advice!
> Should I not do it and just stick with my current town, and it will eventually get better?
> 
> If you guys get too many of these posts...Sorry for making this one! D: I just want to hear what others think.



My advice? Only do it if you're absolutely sure. 

You're looking at someone who was unhappy with the layout and reset... then reset the next town.. then the next one.. then the one after that. I was literally addicted to resetting until I found the perfect town. Of course, it was near impossible for a town to have everything I wanted. 

I spent 2 months resetting and reset a total of 9,500 times (I'm not proud xP) until I gave up and left the game for a few weeks. 

So, I would stick with you town and try to learn to love it or you could end up ruining the game for yourself.. 

But, if you're not too picky then it might be worth it, especially if someone is willing to hold on to your stuff. 

Just don't make the same mistake I did, I can't tell you how much I regret resetting that first town. I hated it at the time but now that it's gone, I really miss it! And even with the town I have now, where I forced myself to stick with the first town I got, I'm constantly fighting the urge to reset it!


----------



## Leer

I reset today. My second time. 
My first town I reset during a meds adjustment period and vastly regretting it once that was sorted. I played my second town until today. Got most shops unlocked, and tons of badges but just... Not happy with my layout, my villagers, my house and my character. So I reset. Really like my current town, not so cramped. Not crazy about many of my villagers, but I have Bam which is a good start. .u.


----------



## Gingersnap

EEEE OMG
I came across a town with Bree, Flurry, Papi, Sly, and Cesar
I think we found a keeper ~


----------



## Trasey Ramirez

I'm not going to reset xD
I'm going to 'accidently lose my current Animal Crossing Game' 
So my mom will let me buy another ;D
Then a few days later (or weeks) ima tell her I found it XD


----------



## in-a-pickle

I think I might be catching a wiff of the resetting bug. I see people with those amazing towns with the big areas for PWP's and my winding river just doesn't allow that. At first I was like, big, winding river = cool landscape, but really it's just a pain. I barely fish anymore anyways. 
I have a lot of my dreamies, and some really nice patterns, furniture and landscaping...but errrgh.

i dunno...I don't want to lose progress but I wanna enjoy this game to the fullest, if I'm playing it year round.
What do you guys think?


----------



## Suicune

Trasey Ramirez said:


> I'm not going to reset xD
> I'm going to 'accidently lose my current Animal Crossing Game'
> So my mom will let me buy another ;D
> Then a few days later (or weeks) ima tell her I found it XD



I've done that before. It's best to stick to weeks.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

in-a-pickle said:


> I think I might be catching a wiff of the resetting bug. I see people with those amazing towns with the big areas for PWP's and my winding river just doesn't allow that. At first I was like, big, winding river = cool landscape, but really it's just a pain. I barely fish anymore anyways.
> I have a lot of my dreamies, and some really nice patterns, furniture and landscaping...but errrgh.
> 
> i dunno...I don't want to lose progress but I wanna enjoy this game to the fullest, if I'm playing it year round.
> What do you guys think?


Why not try incorporating the river into your PWP plans? For example, if you wanted to make a park, have a bridge be a focal point. 
It's a little more challenging to do than when you have a wide open area, but the greater challenge can be fun.

Also, I'd try avoiding where you're seeing these towns (Dream Suite, tumblr, WiFi) for a while. I find that the more time I spend looking at others' towns, the less satisfied I am with mine. It reminds me of the whole "Keeping up with the Joneses" phenomenon.


----------



## Leer

No regrets on my reset. Keaton moved in and I am in love. <3
My town is super open [and i hope it stays that way].


----------



## Annie21

I decided to reset as I wasn't happy with my old town's layout - very windy river, 4 large ponds & large private beach that I never went to.  

On my first try, I got a town map which is much better - the river runs almost straight across town & lots of space for PWPs. 

The villagers are nearly all tiny ones so far - 2 hamsters (Flurry & Soleil), 2 squirrels (Peanut & Filbert) and Curt - the big bad boy.  

The down side is you forget how long it takes to get all the shops upgraded...


----------



## Feraligator

I forgot to water my flowers yesterday and I had a lot gone today
It makes me want to restart.
I also took my river into account and thought it takes up too much space, so I can't work around my town properly. Should I restart?


----------



## Toeto

JezDayy said:


> I forgot to water my flowers yesterday and I had a lot gone today
> It makes me want to restart.
> I also took my river into account and thought it takes up too much space, so I can't work around my town properly. Should I restart?



yes


----------



## Farobi

Toeto said:


> yes



it would be typical of me to ask why you want him to reset.


----------



## flufflepuff

I am seriously considering resetting.  My brother messed around with my DS, and now the times in the game and the ds don't sync.  For instance, the year in AC is 2024, and on the DS, it's 2013.  I just need to know if blowing up my town will fix this.  (Also, he sacrificed Apollo, the first villager I EVER talked to, in the process of his crazy time traveling.  I need him back.)


*is playing at the moment and MARINA moves in* .....

This just got harder.


----------



## JellyBeans

flufflepuff said:


> I am seriously considering resetting.  My brother messed around with my DS, and now the times in the game and the ds don't sync.  For instance, the year in AC is 2024, and on the DS, it's 2013.  I just need to know if blowing up my town will fix this.  (Also, he sacrificed Apollo, the first villager I EVER talked to, in the process of his crazy time traveling.  I need him back.)
> 
> 
> *is playing at the moment and MARINA moves in* .....
> 
> This just got harder.



I would probably reset :3 And, as for Marina, get a friend or a trusted member on here to hold her for you. Then, when you get a new town, then just get them to move her out. I could help, but there are lots of others available to help too! :3 But, it's entirely up to you.


----------



## in-a-pickle

in-a-pickle said:


> I think I might be catching a wiff of the resetting bug. I see people with those amazing towns with the big areas for PWP's and my winding river just doesn't allow that. At first I was like, big, winding river = cool landscape, but really it's just a pain. I barely fish anymore anyways.
> I have a lot of my dreamies, and some really nice patterns, furniture and landscaping...but errrgh.
> 
> i dunno...I don't want to lose progress but I wanna enjoy this game to the fullest, if I'm playing it year round.
> What do you guys think?



Hey guys, just reposting previous concerns. I really fell in love with this awesome pattern, and I want to landscape a certain way, but my town doesn't really allow for that...
I also would really like a left side beach with a southern facing waterfall, after seeing towns with these I was completely disastified with my own layout.  
Basically, I've worked *fairly* hard at my town, and I'd rather not redo everything, but then again I know I'll never really be happy with it. Should I reset? Or a better question, would you reset if you had a layout like this:


----------



## Wondrous

in-a-pickle said:


> Hey guys, just reposting previous concerns. I really fell in love with this awesome pattern, and I want to landscape a certain way, but my town doesn't really allow for that...
> I also would really like a left side beach with a southern facing waterfall, after seeing towns with these I was *completely disastified with my own layout*.
> Basically, I've worked *fairly* hard at my town, and I'd rather not redo everything, but then again *I know I'll never really be happy with it*. Should I reset? Or a better question, would you reset if you had a layout like this:



You answered your own question, doll. But I'll help you out in simple terms anyway, hehe. If I were you, yes. I would most definitely restart. If your unhappy with your layout now, when will you EVER be happy with it? Stop settling, just because you've 'worked hard'. Everyone has, I'm sure. But it's pointless if your working hard on a town you don't even like. If you restart, you'll be able to find a layout you DO like, and then work hard on THAT town. Trust me, it pays off in the end, and you'll enjoy it a thousand times more than your old town. Because you'd actually *like* it. Think of it like this. It's better to restart now, instead of in 3 more months. It's 100% worth it, trust me. I must warn you, however, that resetting is highly addicting and can actually MAKE you more picky then you intended to be. But once you find the town that fits all your criteria, it's just impossible to keep resetting, and the experience of the game is enhanced by 100+ percent. Good luck with whatever choice you make.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just an update on my new town, and some inspiration for others on the verge of resetting.

I got the game on June 9th, 2013. I kept my first town for a week and a half. I got bored and annoyed by the inconvenient-ness of the layout, and restarted. Then I didn't stop. I'd keep towns for up to 3 days at most, then reset again. This went on for a couple MONTHS. Finally, I decided I should make a list of all my criteria/must-haves, and once I found a town that fit them all, I'd keep it. Then when I'd think about resetting again, I'd look back at my list and realize that it can't get any better and that resetting will be pointless and drastically wrong. So on August 30th, I found the town of Magenta. Had peaches, triangle grass, specific-river layout, cove for my house at the top right, east-beach, Re-tail above Plaza, a Teardrop-shaped Pond, and a Town Hall located near the center. It fit every single check box there was.♥ I've had this town for 14 days now (2 weeks). I would never have found this town if I gave up. So to those of you thinking about restarting, *do it.* What is there to lose? Kind members on TBT are willing to hold your valuables for you. Dream villagers already achieved? So what? Find new ones. You'll meet brand new friends in a new town. A new town means a new start. If you're forcing yourself to stay in your current town simply because 'it's been too long' and you've 'put so much work into it', you need to get out of that negative thought process. Because, personally, I'd rather start over and be in a town I ADORE and earn everything all over again, then settle with a town I simply can't stand just because it's been 2 months. It hasn't been a year, people. Not even half a year. It's better to restart now, then restart in 3 more months. It's worth it in the end. It really is. If you're thinking about restarting now, if you hate your layout, if you don't like your town, when will you like it? When will you stop thinking about restarting? Just rip off the band-aid and you'll be so grateful in the end that you did. Goodluck to you all.


----------



## Yellow

flufflepuff said:


> I am seriously considering resetting.  My brother messed around with my DS, and now the times in the game and the ds don't sync.  For instance, the year in AC is 2024, and on the DS, it's 2013.  I just need to know if blowing up my town will fix this.  (Also, he sacrificed Apollo, the first villager I EVER talked to, in the process of his crazy time traveling.  I need him back.)
> 
> 
> *is playing at the moment and MARINA moves in* .....
> 
> This just got harder.



You can fix that by clicking on the second option Isabelle gives you when you choose the pg you want to play with, and then you select the time settings ^^


----------



## Feraligator

Toeto said:


> yes



I went and reset my town, that I worked so hard on.
*It was an amazing decision.*
I now have a better river design, meaning I have more space.
I don't have to work so hard to get dog villagers, I already have 2 good ones.
I finally am able to see other villagers in my town that I've been wanting, like a deer villager (Fuchsia) and Skye.
I don't want to take up too much space with flowers, so it feels really spacious in my town.
The Re-Tail is near the dock.
The Town Hall is at the back of my town.
The Town Plaza is close to the beach!
My home is in a gorgeous location, in an isolated area overlooking the ocean and an alleyway to reach my house.


----------



## Mayor Scout

I decided yesterday that I was going to reset and posted on tumblr looking for someone to hold my things. A user I really really respect on there actually offered to hold my things on her beach which was awesome, so I dropped off my bells, flowers, and the furniture and clothes I want to keep and reset my town. I was absolutely in love with it. The map was perfect and I had a lot of really good villagers, as well as a lot of popular ones that I could trade or sell (I'm talking Diana, Ankha, Stitches, Octavian, Marina, Beau, Julian, Rodney, and Phoebe- I wasn't joking when I said I had good villagers lmao) and had just remodeled my town hall. But I was in need of a fresh start- I want to meet new people and work towards villagers I eventually want. I want to collect a lot of pictures- not just pictures of the villagers I want to keep for a long time. Idk, so I reset and now here I am looking for a town that fits my criteria.

I need:
- Private beach
- Apples, cherries, or peaches
- A lot of open space
- And just a map that is visually pleasing to me

And then I'd like, but it isn't necessary:
- Simon, who is really my only dream villager and at this point is the only villager I'd keep forever. I could always trade for him later, so if I don't get him, I'd like at least one top tier villager to trade for him in the future
- Circle or square grass
- The river shape I like where it starts out horizontal and then turns south, leaving the map really open and having a little peninsula so yeah it's nice
- Re-tail either right next to the beach or midway through the map so I can get there quickly from the museum AND the beach

So yeah, I have my work cut out for me but I'm really hopeful that it will be a positive change and make the game fresh again.


----------



## Lykke

My criterias: 

- specific river layout (must be simple, not winding)
- no pond infront of the town hall
- not too many ponds
- green or blue townhall
- circle grass if possible
- apples or peaches
- beach on left side
- townhall beside the plaza
- horizontal dock entrance 

... I'm too picky >.<


----------



## Monobear

I don't want to reset on my town, but I'm honestly not 100% happy with it. Though since I'm a very sentimental person, I feel bad for many things, inanimate and not - Animal Crossing has always invoked many emotions within me and as TEMPTED as I am to reset on NL, I won't. Not like I did on the last games.

I was thinking of getting a second copy once I get some extra money, but if I do then I honestly don't know if I'll even play it. Maybe in a few years or something, but who knows? 

You literally have no idea how hard it is for me to resist resetting though.


----------



## Caithleen

I am very tempted since yestrerday. Although i have finally my museumshop and gotten alot of things,and i do not have anyone to give my belongings to and i got the island. I am tempted because i did not think about my facial looks and town map. I hate that river in the middle.
Maybe i will reset my acww game first and see where that go's and how i feel aobout it?


----------



## JellyBeans

Caithleen said:


> I am very tempted since yesterday. Although i have finally my museum shop and gotten a lot of things,and i do not have anyone to give my belongings to and i got the island. I am tempted because i did not think about my facial looks and town map. I hate that river in the middle.
> Maybe i will reset my ac:ww game first and see where that goes and how i feel about it?



When I badly want to reset, I pick up WW or CF and reset to my hearts desire. It's not the best solution, but it's OK.


----------



## Caithleen

haha Jelly Beans now that is a solution!
I just bought a second copy of ACnl so now i have two towns in which i am super happy with!


----------



## Libra

I'm thinking of resetting because I'm not happy anymore with my town map. I was at first, but I've recently come to realize it's hard to place PWP's in a way that I actually _like_. Resetting would mean losing what I've done so far for the museum and such (donations, fossils, ...) but I'm actually okay with that.

The only thing that would bother me is losing my favorite villagers; I really adore Annalisa, Pinky, Ren?e and Sterling. They're the ones I really love (I also have Pekoe and Beau and they're okay, but also a bit _meh_ to me). So that's stopping me (perhaps someone could hold them for me, but I wouldn't know who to ask and also... all four of them?).

On the other hand, I feel that if I were to reset, it might be better to completely start over, so with whatever villagers the game decides to give me.

TL;DR I can't decide, LOL.


----------



## beffa

I love my town map and everything now literally it's perfect but I'm always wanting to reset. I just want my priority dreamies so much and my mum won't buy me a copy and I don't feel like I'll ever get Merry or Molly, the only villagers I'd ever reset for. I don't really like how much I've TT'd and it's just like... super obvious...

I also want a clean slate... like, especially flower wise.


----------



## autumnleavesxo

I'm not happy with my layout, the lack of space for PWP where it'll look nice, and the fact I really want apples and I have cherries. I'm not too bothered about my villagers, minus Diana, Stitches and Lolly, so I'm wondering whether it's best to reset or just try and work with what I have ://


----------



## Mayor Scout

Ended up resetting and got a town today I'm in love with- good map, very good starter villagers, etc. I got apples FINALLY. The face I like. Building placement is perfect I don't beetle hunt much so I don't care if Re-tail is close to the beach. It's close to town hall and the plaza which means I have TONS of open space. Starters are Pango, Maple, Gruff, Alfonso, and Ankha. Side note on Ankha- she was my favorite villager in my town before I reset and the reason that it took me so long to reset- I didn't want to leave her!! So I'm so happy I have her. Overall I'm just reallly really happy with what I got. Most likely keeping Pango and Maple for a long time, and definitely keeping Ankha forever. 

Side note- my main goal in this game is to have a town full of snooty, smug, and lazy villagers so I'm pretty happy with what I'm starting with.


----------



## Ankhes

I'm brand new here and am lucky to have 2 copies of the game.  My husband got bored with his and now I have it.  My town is nice on the 2nd one, but now I see all the problems with not having room for PWP's and the river is WAY too winding.  Now, this question sounds silly, but I have to ask -  if I reset my 2nd village, will having a brand new town exclude it from tomorrow's BugOff?  Or can I be a newbie mayor and the Bugoff will still take place?


----------



## JellyBeans

Ankhes said:


> I'm brand new here and am lucky to have 2 copies of the game.  My husband got bored with his and now I have it.  My town is nice on the 2nd one, but now I see all the problems with not having room for PWP's and the river is WAY too winding.  Now, this question sounds silly, but I have to ask -  if I reset my 2nd village, will having a brand new town exclude it from tomorrow's BugOff?  Or can I be a newbie mayor and the Bugoff will still take place?



The bug-off will definately take place :3


----------



## Poppyann

I think this thread is a really good idea. I have reset a few times. My first major reset was because I was unhappy with my town layout - it was so BORING! And it Jair felt so tiny. And I hated all of my paths. So I reset until I found a town I -thought- I liked. But then I turned into a serial time traveller and it just didn't feel like my town. everything was rushed and didn't feel fun. That lasted about two days until I reset to what I have now. I find my layout exciting, I like my villagers, circle grass, apples (yay!), a south facing waterfall and beach on the east side, basically everything I want. And I plan on not time travelling too. The only thing I am doing with this town is the villager reset trick. Not for famous villagers, but for house placement. 
To anyone thinking of resetting because they do not like their town layout, DO IT. Otherwise you will find it really hard to enjoy it and it will always be in the back of your mind. Just try not to turn into a serial resetter because that can be really hard to break out of. But once you've found your perfect town it'll all be worth it. And personally, I find starting fresh is so fun!


----------



## jamie!

I re-set my AC:CF town because all my trees went and I had no way to get money.


----------



## Ankhes

Thank you, JellyBeans.  I really don't want to miss the Bug Off.  *whew!*  

I also agree that if you (being used to mean anyone) is unhappy with their town layout, it will always bother you.  I'm happy to be able to transfer my current stuff to my first game and then redo my second.  I don't know why, but I just can't wait another minute.  And I'll still have time to restart and participate in the Bug Off.  Heck, I may even win with a butterfly.


----------



## Zanessa

I wanna reset just so I have a legit chance at getting Coco but she's my last dreamie and it's sooo not worth it. :'(


----------



## Gingersnap

After a 3 week struggle, I have returned to the TBT after an ACNL break!
Perfect town has been finally found! 
I have Chrissy, Chief, Egbert, Greta, and Iggly
And I might be getting Kyle from someone hehe I'm excited.


----------



## Mayor Scout

Did my final reset yesterday morning

Starting villagers were Merry, Ribbot, Poppy, Lobo, and my BABY Stitches <333333333333
Fruit is the buttfruit YES
Circle grass
Wonderful map ugghghghghh i could cry
Got my house in the perfect place
Moved in Muffy, Marshal, and Freya
And put my campsite in the PERFECT spot

i love everything rn ugh


----------



## Sholee

i was reseting and saw this map where all the houses are aligned perfectly.. never knew it could spawn like this


----------



## Bread Kennedys

I'm starting over. Why? BECAUSE THIS KYLE IDIOT WILL NOT MOVE THE HELL OUT. I'm done. I'm desprate to get this idiot out. I don't care,as long as I don't have to put up with this idiot anymore I'll definitely take the risk.


----------



## 3DSfan134

DeviousCrossing said:


> I'm starting over. Why? BECAUSE THIS KYLE IDIOT WILL NOT MOVE THE HELL OUT. I'm done. I'm desprate to get this idiot out. I don't care,as long as I don't have to put up with this idiot anymore I'll definitely take the risk.


Can I have Kyle?


----------



## unravel

Sholee said:


> i was reseting and saw this map where all the houses are aligned perfectly.. never knew it could spawn like this



OMG nice town I like it  hope you are happy about the town map and the villagers


----------



## Sholee

ITookYourWaffles said:


> OMG nice town I like it  hope you are happy about the town map and the villagers



unfortunately the villagers were horrible ahahaha so im still reseting.


----------



## majnin

I've been playing since July every day and yesterday I just... forgot. Same with today. Like my town is a chore now. Should I restart?


----------



## Farobi

majnin said:


> I've been playing since July every day and yesterday I just... forgot. Same with today. Like my town is a chore now. Should I restart?



if you're town feels like a chore, it's best to take a break from ac imo.


----------



## sy4090

im worried if i reset ill regret it some please help i also need someone to hold my items


----------



## janjan

I just reset...
Should I keep this map? I love where retail and town hall is located. 
I love that the grass is triangle shaped and I love that the fruit is apple. 
But, I'm a little unsure about the way the actual town is shaped, like all these curves and stuff.
What do you guys think? *Help* 
Oh and my house, do you guys think it's in a decent location? It's right by a waterfall so that's nice but I don't know if it looks kind of cramped. I am going to move out all these villagers though if I keep this map.


----------



## Farobi

janjan said:


> I just reset...
> Should I keep this map? I love where retail and town hall is located.
> I love that the grass is triangle shaped and I love that the fruit is apple.
> But, I'm a little unsure about the way the actual town is shaped, like all these curves and stuff.
> What do you guys think? *Help*
> Oh and my house, do you guys think it's in a decent location? It's right by a waterfall so that's nice but I don't know if it looks kind of cramped. I am going to move out all these villagers though if I keep this map.
> 
> View attachment 14147



Who are your villagers? I don't like the plaza being too close to the edge, just me though. Space might be a problem, but I like the map nonetheless! :>


----------



## janjan

Farobi said:


> Who are your villagers? I don't like the plaza being too close to the edge, just me though. Space might be a problem, but I like the map nonetheless! :>


My villagers are Pudge, Chrissy (who I already have in another town), Poncho, Rhonda, and Hamphrey.
What do you think about my house location? 
I feel like I might find my house location inconvenient because I like being close to main street and whatnot.... ugh do you think I could find a similar map but with better spacing?


----------



## Farobi

janjan said:


> My villagers are Pudge, Chrissy (who I already have in another town), Poncho, Rhonda, and Hamphrey.
> What do you think about my house location?
> I feel like I might find my house location inconvenient because I like being close to main street and whatnot.... ugh do you think I could find a similar map but with better spacing?


House location is quite cramped imo. I think you should try to find a better map, but I'm no expert in choosing details in a town map so I'm not entirely comfortable if you take my word for this xD


----------



## janjan

Farobi said:


> House location is quite cramped imo. I think you should try to find a better map, but I'm no expert in choosing details in a town map so I'm not entirely comfortable if you take my word for this xD


House location is a total big deal for me so yes I am gonna reset haha thank you so much <3 Hopefully I get apples or cherries in my perfect map town.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

I don't think the house location is cramped, especially since you're going to move out the villager next to you. But if you like being close to Main Street, then you might find it tiresome to travel up there, even if you are running on a path.

Also, if you like to have big setups of PWPs (like a large park or something), the river might make that more difficult, unless you like the idea of a river running through everything. 

Unfortunately, the maps you get are so random. It could be that the next reset gives you a perfect map, or it might be 100 resets from now. But if you are having these doubts after just getting the map, then I'd say keep searching.


----------



## janjan

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> I don't think the house location is cramped, especially since you're going to move out the villager next to you. But if you like being close to Main Street, then you might find it tiresome to travel up there, even if you are running on a path.
> 
> Also, if you like to have big setups of PWPs (like a large park or something), the river might make that more difficult, unless you like the idea of a river running through everything.
> 
> Unfortunately, the maps you get are so random. It could be that the next reset gives you a perfect map, or it might be 100 resets from now. But if you are having these doubts after just getting the map, then I'd say keep searching.


You are totally right. I didn't love it. And the river definitely had me really unsure about it and yes the house is way too far from main street. 
*BUT LOOK*, I THINK I LOVE THIS ONE!! It has apples too and triangle grass!


----------



## Kiwi

^to janjan

This map looks really nice!
A park north of the plaza/next to retail would be so awesome!


----------



## janjan

Kiwi said:


> ^to janjan
> 
> This map looks really nice!
> A park north of the plaza/next to retail would be so awesome!


YAAAYY ok it's a keeper! haha. That's a really good idea! Though I was thinking of putting my home and/or cafe there.. so maybe a park beneath my town hall or something would be pretty nice too. Like fountain and bench.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Yeah, I think that one is much better. There is a lot more open space (especially if you use the reset trick to manipulate where villagers go), and I like how the plaza, town hall, Re-Tail, and station are all in the same vicinity. And the southern pond being right in the middle looks like it'd be cute for a picnic area or something.


----------



## janjan

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> Yeah, I think that one is much better. There is a lot more open space (especially if you use the reset trick to manipulate where villagers go), and I like how the plaza, town hall, Re-Tail, and station are all in the same vicinity. And the southern pond being right in the middle looks like it'd be cute for a picnic area or something.


Exactly what I was thinking about everything you said!
I love that little pond at the bottom, I can make a little cute like neighborhood park/picnic area there like you said.
But I don't know if I should place my house next to re-tail area, or right next to town hall to it's right, or right by main street entrance to the right.... what do you think? 

thank you guys for being so helpful <3


----------



## carrah

In the last few days I've been all wishy-washy about resetting my alternate town, and I don't really know why. D: I think I just ended up not liking the map as much as I thought I did at the outset. Moose parking his fat butt in town and refusing to leave is also not helping. I'd go ahead and just do it except for a few things: first, Marina. My very kind friend specifically held her for me, and Marina was one of my top dreamies, and I both don't want her to go, AND would feel so _lousy_ as a person taking her and then just going "Well, I want to reset!" I also have some other villagers I really like and whom I don't want to lose: Blaire and Savannah, primarily. 

I think if I did reset I would cycle first as a giveaway, as I do have some fairly popular villagers (Diana, for example). 

I think it just comes back to the map. I thought I would love the map, and I don't. The river is too windy, there's not a lot of room for PWPs, and I'm just very "blah" about it.

Overall I just... don't know. I want to reset but I also don't. Advice?


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

janjan said:


> Exactly what I was thinking about everything you said!
> I love that little pond at the bottom, I can make a little cute like neighborhood park/picnic area there like you said.
> But I don't know if I should place my house next to re-tail area, or right next to town hall to it's right, or right by main street entrance to the right.... what do you think?
> 
> thank you guys for being so helpful <3


My personal preference is to have my house a little removed from public buildings (actually my house is really far from all that lol), so if I had to pick, I'd say right of the train station where it gets wider after the lake or southeast or southwest of the lake (in the case of southwest, I'd move the bridge so that it is just south of the lake so I could quickly hop over and get to Main Street). 

Not sure if that helped at all lol. I would say that left of Re-Tail might be a little annoying because you'd have to go around that pond unless you put a one square wide walkway adjacent to the train tracks so you could cut behind Re-Tail and the pond.

And it's no problem ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



carrah said:


> In the last few days I've been all wishy-washy about resetting my alternate town, and I don't really know why. D: I think I just ended up not liking the map as much as I thought I did at the outset. Moose parking his fat butt in town and refusing to leave is also not helping. I'd go ahead and just do it except for a few things: first, Marina. My very kind friend specifically held her for me, and Marina was one of my top dreamies, and I both don't want her to go, AND would feel so _lousy_ as a person taking her and then just going "Well, I want to reset!" I also have some other villagers I really like and whom I don't want to lose: Blaire and Savannah, primarily.
> 
> I think if I did reset I would cycle first as a giveaway, as I do have some fairly popular villagers (Diana, for example).
> 
> I think it just comes back to the map. I thought I would love the map, and I don't. The river is too windy, there's not a lot of room for PWPs, and I'm just very "blah" about it.
> 
> Overall I just... don't know. I want to reset but I also don't. Advice?


Do you have access to a second 3DS? Like say a friend's you could borrow? You could cycle out your favorites in your digital town to your cartridge town if you popped the cartridge into another 3DS.


----------



## janjan

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> My personal preference is to have my house a little removed from public buildings (actually my house is really far from all that lol), so if I had to pick, I'd say right of the train station where it gets wider after the lake or southeast or southwest of the lake (in the case of southwest, I'd move the bridge so that it is just south of the lake so I could quickly hop over and get to Main Street).
> 
> Not sure if that helped at all lol. I would say that left of Re-Tail might be a little annoying because you'd have to go around that pond unless you put a one square wide walkway adjacent to the train tracks so you could cut behind Re-Tail and the pond.
> 
> And it's no problem ^^



Yeah I thought about building like way below town hall .. the area to the right of the train station is actually really small so I decided to build next to retail and the pond actually isn't that annoying to walk around  It's because I'm so lazy LOL and love being near town hall/main street/re-tail for convenience.


----------



## carrah

Unfortunately, no, I don't have access to a 2nd 3DS at all.  I'm thinking if I do it, I might sell just Marina and then give the profits to my friend, as that would make me feel better, but still doesn't change the underlying feeling of "Man, I'm being a jerk", hah. At this point I'm leaning towards doing it, though, as long as my friend is ok with me selling Marina and her taking the profits, just because the map is driving me so barmy. But I'm still very ambivalent, I don't know.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

janjan said:


> Yeah I thought about building like way below town hall .. the area to the right of the train station is actually really small so I decided to build next to retail and the pond actually isn't that annoying to walk around  It's because I'm so lazy LOL and love being near town hall/main street/re-tail for convenience.


Awesome, so one less thing to worry about now 



carrah said:


> Unfortunately, no, I don't have access to a 2nd 3DS at all.  I'm thinking if I do it, I might sell just Marina and then give the profits to my friend, as that would make me feel better, but still doesn't change the underlying feeling of "Man, I'm being a jerk", hah. At this point I'm leaning towards doing it, though, as long as my friend is ok with me selling Marina and her taking the profits, just because the map is driving me so barmy. But I'm still very ambivalent, I don't know.


Ah, that's a bummer. The only other thing I can think of is if you could find someone else to hold Marina for you. Hopefully things work out regardless of what you decide to do


----------



## mallywa

I've been thinking strongly about resetting. ): The thing is, I hate my map and it's really hard for me to think of where I want to place PWPs and such. I love a few of my villagers, but the rest I think I'm neutral towards these days, even though I really just got two. The only thing is, I have so many awesome accomplishments in this town - the number of hours I've played, how big my tree is, I have everything on Main Street unlocked (yes even Emporium) except for the Fortune-Telling shop, and I have a lot of stuff in my museum (in fact, I only have one fossil left in the fossils section). I also have a lot of my catalogue filled out, which could be bothersome to replace. I've also thought of buying a second copy of the game, but I feel like eventually my original town would just go the wayside anyway as I transfer stuff to the copy I like more, so what would be the point? Idk, anyone have any advice?


----------



## gingerbread

I reset, got one of my dreamies in the reset town after a few tries. :O
Tia the teapot xD


----------



## Cinnamon78

No shame in resetting I have muitlple times and just did yesterday. I am still in process of finding a good layout


----------



## Amphibian

So I'm resetting my second game to find an awesome layout, I find one where everything appears to be perfect, there's a south-facing slope from the dock leading straight to Re-Tail, but there's a villager house right in front of that slope... so I thought "I'll just make that villager move out"... then see that the house belongs to Pekoe, who is one of my dream villagers.


----------



## carrah

Man, I feel like I'm going to be resetting forever. D: I'm having a hard time finding a combo of map I like, with villagers I like. My problem is I want a very specific type of river that's not particularly common. I found a great map last night but TWO(!) of its five villagers I already have right now in my main town. :| Given that I don't plan on TT'ing, I didn't want to just say "Well I'll make them move away!", and I don't want dupes. So... I kept going on. I really hope I find one soon!


----------



## Mayor Scout

Yep, I'm resetting again. Just waiting for my go-to item holder to respond to my ask on tumblr haha. This time I'm ONLY keeping my carnations, gracie items, and bells, the rest I'm going to start from scratch. I think I TTed too quickly, realized my house needed to be about 3 spaces farther back in order to actually work path-wise, etc. Ugh.

I'm excited though, and hopefully this will be the last time (though who am I kidding, I say that every time oops).

EDIT: She responded! Dropping my things off and then starting over again. Wish me luck!


----------



## Wondrous

Well that's amazing. My data was just corrupted. The one time I accidentally press the power-off button a bit too soon, it screws everything up. My beautiful town of Magenta is gone. Yay. Back to resetting.

I'll post here again when I find my new town. ._. I really don't want to spend that long again looking for a specific map, so I'm gonna try to force myself to grab one with nice villagers and a decent layout. I'm not even sure what to name it, or my character, for that matter.

Ugh. Be careful saving, guys.


----------



## ninfia

so i'm very very highly considering resetting... i'm hearing from lots of people posting here that have gotten very nice outcomes and are happy with their new towns!! but what about after you've made so much progress in your current town.. and you're just nervous about resetting?? i'm going to have to move all of my villagers over there, my bells, my items, etc.. and i'm pretty sure i can do that pretty easily (even though the whole villager idea makes me a little nervous because i'd be devastated if i lost any of them in the process) 
i just hate my town layout so much. there's so little room for pwp's and such. and my villagers house placements. UGGHH and they're villagers i love too so i cant just let them leave!! and the plaza placement and everything just. ugh. i'd love a fresh start but i'm really nervous to but i also Really really really wanna at the same time.. what do you guys think ;w;'' ?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

awska said:


> so i'm very very highly considering resetting... i'm hearing from lots of people posting here that have gotten very nice outcomes and are happy with their new towns!! but what about after you've made so much progress in your current town.. and you're just nervous about resetting?? i'm going to have to move all of my villagers over there, my bells, my items, etc.. and i'm pretty sure i can do that pretty easily (even though the whole villager idea makes me a little nervous because i'd be devastated if i lost any of them in the process)
> i just hate my town layout so much. there's so little room for pwp's and such. and my villagers house placements. UGGHH and they're villagers i love too so i cant just let them leave!! and the plaza placement and everything just. ugh. i'd love a fresh start but i'm really nervous to but i also Really really really wanna at the same time.. what do you guys think ;w;'' ?


Your town map is forever and everything else is re-doable. I recommend reseting, I did it and I am happy that I did.


----------



## ninfia

Kippla said:


> Your town map is forever and everything else is re-doable. I recommend reseting, I did it and I am happy that I did.



is it really safe to move villagers?? ahh im soo nervous about my villagers especially i feel like i'm not as nervous about earing my progress back but more so what would happen if i lost one of my villagers in the process of doing this... like. 7 of my 9 villagers are dreamies i'd Never ever wanna lose it just makes me so scared thinking about it :c 
i was thinking i just tt them to boxes on my current town, and (since i'll be using a friends 3ds to do this) bring my new character on my new town in to take them and repeat until i get all of them into my new town?? is that how you do it?


----------



## Isabella

this game is really annoying I just feel like resetting but at the same time I got soo much done so i'm still stuck on if I should or not.
i've come to hate where my house is, even though i paid it all off i put it right near a cliff and neighbors are always moving wayy too close to me. like i have tammy there right now and i luv her but she's way too close. So that's one issue. I always get sad when i see other peoples houses cause they have like huge backyards and front yard designs and stuff and then theres mine that has nothing.
my paths aren't a problem, if i do reset i'd just choose another one cause i'm getting annoyed with them too, a lot of people seem to have the path.
i have no space for pwp's anymore, it seems like i literally only have like 1 spot left and even though i only have one lake, the town map is weird and narrow in certain spots. it's really annoying.
ok and my last problem is the fact that i've lost sooo many good villagers and i just lost maple and i'm so pissed off cause someone really nice on here gave me her like just a week ago?? and then she randomly moves like wth i always talked to her. i'm just so annoyed with the game and i feel like resetting but at the same time i feel like just quitting the game and just waiting for pokemon x to come out lol and just forget acnl. i'm just for the most part disappointed in how the game does this. imagine like a 7 year old playing the game theyd probably cry omg.

so thoughts? i have a lot of friends that can hold my stuff btw


----------



## ninfia

Isabella said:


> this game is really annoying I just feel like resetting but at the same time I got soo much done so i'm still stuck on if I should or not.
> i've come to hate where my house is, even though i paid it all off i put it right near a cliff and neighbors are always moving wayy too close to me. like i have tammy there right now and i luv her but she's way too close. So that's one issue. I always get sad when i see other peoples houses cause they have like huge backyards and front yard designs and stuff and then theres mine that has nothing.
> my paths aren't a problem, if i do reset i'd just choose another one cause i'm getting annoyed with them too, a lot of people seem to have the path.
> i have no space for pwp's anymore, it seems like i literally only have like 1 spot left and even though i only have one lake, the town map is weird and narrow in certain spots. it's really annoying.
> ok and my last problem is the fact that i've lost sooo many good villagers and i just lost maple and i'm so pissed off cause someone really nice on here gave me her like just a week ago?? and then she randomly moves like wth i always talked to her. i'm just so annoyed with the game and i feel like resetting but at the same time i feel like just quitting the game and just waiting for pokemon x to come out lol and just forget acnl. i'm just for the most part disappointed in how the game does this. imagine like a 7 year old playing the game theyd probably cry omg.
> 
> so thoughts? i have a lot of friends that can hold my stuff btw



i feel the same way and i'm going to reset next weekend. i'd do it if you feel like it!


----------



## JellyBeans

I'm seriously considering resetting. Mostly for the sake of a fresh start, but I'm getting unhappy with my town :3

My town map is getting annoying to work with, as I can't find much space to put PWPs, and I don't have any good places for villager houses any more.
Some of my villagers (and their house placements) are starting to annoy me. I manage to play every day, but recently It's just been to talk to my dreamies, water my hybrids, dig up stuff then run around aimlessly. The problem is, I have T&T emporium, quite a full catalog, a fairly full museum/encyclopedia, loads of hybrids and bells (I know people can hold stuff). 

What would you do if you were in my shoes? If I did reset, I'd get someone trusted on here to hold my stuff and I'd give stuff away c:
Help meee D:


----------



## Piptocrossing

:/ I one time felt like resseting when I could not find any room for my PWPS, but I was so far in the game that I just erased all my PWPS, took off all my paths, and cut down almost every tree. It was almost like a new start, and it helped me build a nice town

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hehe, also I was talking to you Jellybeans :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's a hassle but like me you are so in the game that you can't let it to, and maybe you don't have to go totally crazy like how I did, but then again maybe you do


----------



## JellyBeans

I've cut down every tree and am building up enough saplings to place them again, but honestly I don't have the energy to do it any more :/ 
Also, with school, and real life, I don't have much time to play.

OK, I think I've made a decision. As soon as I can find my 3DS, I shall reset (after TTing a bit :3)


----------



## drumknott

I decided to reset this afternoon. I got fed up of most of my villagers and realised I'd made mistakes in where I'd put some of my unmoveable PWPs such as the police station and the cafe.

Ah well, back to the drawing board!


----------



## ninfia

im currently looking for my new town rn!!
im looking forrr:
- as straight as the rivers can possibly get!! no windy rivers
- plaza near in the middle or bottom of the map (not too close to the edge) with the town hall to the left of it
- triangle grass preferably, maybe circle
- apples
- no ponds near the train station or too close to the town hall, and not too many in general
- beach on the left side
- retail to the top far left corner (not too picky about this one but i'd love it)

ive gotten close so far but i'm still working on it lmao ;w;


----------



## MadisonCrossing

JellyBeans said:


> I've cut down every tree and am building up enough saplings to place them again, but honestly I don't have the energy to do it any more :/
> Also, with school, and real life, I don't have much time to play.
> 
> OK, I think I've made a decision. As soon as I can find my 3DS, I shall reset (after TTing a bit :3)



I think that's a good idea.   Before I suddenly lost my data, I had the idea of resetting in my mind, but I wanted to wait a few more weeks before I decided.  It could've been worse for me, if I hadn't been thinking about restarting...
I wish I could have donated some furniture to others, at least, but life can't always be like that. 
Wish you luck with your new town!


----------



## zombeats

i just reset and it was the best thing i ever did except i left beau behind and that's my one regret  i'm afraid i wont get him ever again.


----------



## Diableos

zombeats said:


> i just reset and it was the best thing i ever did except i left beau behind and that's my one regret  i'm afraid i wont get him ever again.



I know the feeling of leaving villagers behind. I'm really stuck on my resetting. This would be my third reset if I go through with it but... I quite like basically all of my villagers. The only two I dislike are Rolf and Teddy, and I only dislike Teddy because of where his house is. I finally managed to get Diana and Mira and I'm so happy to have them. I was even lucky enough to get Zucker, but... I'm just not feeling it in this town. I restarted originally because I got fed up with my town and just started to hate it. The second town just didn't have any good villagers except Kitty and Roald, and I figured there's no point keeping it if I just talk to two villagers. It is Animal Crossing afterall, not Town Crossing.  However, I think my second reset was too soon after the first, and I just didn't want to do everything all over again so quickly after doing it for the second time, which left me with this town and I got bored of it very quickly.

Now I've had a break though, and I'm willing to dive back into the game again, but I just don't know if I want to. I wouldn't mind doing everything again, considering I haven't properly played for a long time, but I'd feel so bad to leave those villagers behind. Although, I really don't think I could put up with all of the other problems with my town... even if I have apples as my town fruit (because they're the best).


----------



## MadisonCrossing

I'm worried about starting again in the summer, and I think I might end up feeling sort of like *Diableos*.  I don't want to have waited so many months and get caught up in a resetting loop, and then feel like it's not quite worth it.   I would love to start sooner, but...so much interferes with that.  I have things to do after school on every single day of the week except Friday and the weekend, and for the first few months I don't want to miss a lot of days in my town.  Ah, well...hopefully it'll be worth the wait!  I'll just be a year behind the people that started in June. :/  But it's not that big a deal to me.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

I have considered this several times, and upon the arrival of last night I made up my mind to *delete Midori.* I have just finished the entire process, and I will *not be getting a new town until summer;* with school in session, there would be no time. I will be *deleting all of my Blogs* as well, and I will be *editing my signature.* Midori just wasn't the right town for me, and I never had a lot of time to check the daily activities in my town either.
I will miss everyone in Midori deeply. You were all so kind, and I hope that you will be forever happy in the void of deleted towns. It is time for me to move on, though. Every one of my sweet villagers and animals will be following me in the next generation of a new town, and as will be all of my other deleted ones. I cannot express my gratitude to all of you. Thank you for being there every day and cheering me up, giving me laughs, and most of all, handing down memories. I will never forget any of you.
*I cannot give any further detail on this, except that I may delete this post once everyone has seen it. I will wait one month before deleting this post.*
*In Memory of Midori
July 27, 2013-October 7, 2013
I will never leave you behind.*


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I feel like resetting would be fun. To start over and have a whole bunch of things to do. Now that I know how the game works, I feel like I could make a really pretty town from the beginning!
But then I think about all the hard work I have put into Termina and all the wonderful villagers I have that I could probably never get back.
I just know that if I started over, I would probably end up trying to decorate my house just like I have it now. I'm not a huge fan of many of the furniture sets and I like how my house is so if I reset I'd probably end up with the exact same house.
I'm not bored to the point where resetting is my only option yet, so I'll put it off for now.


----------



## Animenutcase

I reset (deliberately) for the first time yesterday to try to get someone else in my campsite. It didn't work. I tried again today and it didn't work. I guess I'm not going to be seeing Resetti's "angry cap".


----------



## LilyElizabeth

To anyone who's on the fence about whether or not to reset.. I'd thought I'd just come and say.. do it! And I'm talking from experience. 

According to my 3DS game log, I reset roughly 9,000 times. It's ridiculous I know and I'm not proud, but I'm extremely picky and have slight OCD which makes it impossible for me to settle for a town I don't like.. it just niggles away at me until I have to reset. 

Anyway, after about a month of talking to Rover, switching the DS off and on again when I didn't like the maps and going through the whole thing again, I have finally got a town and I can safely say that I'm never going to reset again. 

Luckily my efforts paid off and although there were times where I was beyond frustrated and just wanted to stop playing altogether, I finally have the perfect town - and I had a LOT of criteria - I even had two dreamies as starting characters. 

So, if you're thinking of resetting, just remember that the town's faults will eat away at you. It's better to loose the progress now than to wait a few months down the line when there's more to loose! And your efforts will pay off! Seriously, I'm yet to meet someone who is worse for resetting than I am. 

Hope my advice helped!


----------



## Pimmy

LilyElizabeth said:


> To anyone who's on the fence about whether or not to reset.. I'd thought I'd just come and say.. do it! And I'm talking from experience.
> 
> According to my 3DS game log, I reset roughly 9,000 times. It's ridiculous I know and I'm not proud, but I'm extremely picky and have slight OCD which makes it impossible for me to settle for a town I don't like.. it just niggles away at me until I have to reset.
> 
> Anyway, after about a month of talking to Rover, switching the DS off and on again when I didn't like the maps and going through the whole thing again, I have finally got a town and I can safely say that I'm never going to reset again.
> 
> Luckily my efforts paid off and although there were times where I was beyond frustrated and just wanted to stop playing altogether, I finally have the perfect town - and I had a LOT of criteria - I even had two dreamies as starting characters.
> 
> So, if you're thinking of resetting, just remember that the town's faults will eat away at you. It's better to loose the progress now than to wait a few months down the line when there's more to loose! And your efforts will pay off! Seriously, I'm yet to meet someone who is worse for resetting than I am.
> 
> Hope my advice helped!


Now I'm really curious to see what your town layout is like, lol! My only nitpick about town layouts is that I wish I had a south-facing waterfall cus they're pretty, but ah well. My friend who had the game for longer helped me pick out the best of the 4 to choose from. My house could be less close to the beach as well, but I'm making up for it with a swanky backyard XD Its... unique, at least!


----------



## tcd269

I don't want to risk making a thread in the wrong spot, so this might work here...

Would anyone be able to help me reset? I have some things on my two characters that I'd really like to bring with me to my new town. I have no idea where else to ask this.

All I need for you to do is let me into your town for an hour or two and hold my items. I'll let you catalog whatever I drop, and can even pay you in bells. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Pimmy

I can help you tcd! send me a PM


----------



## LilyElizabeth

Pimmy said:


> Now I'm really curious to see what your town layout is like, lol! My only nitpick about town layouts is that I wish I had a south-facing waterfall cus they're pretty, but ah well. My friend who had the game for longer helped me pick out the best of the 4 to choose from. My house could be less close to the beach as well, but I'm making up for it with a swanky backyard XD Its... unique, at least!



Ooh that sounds cool! I wish I wasn't as picky but I knew that if I 'settled' I wouldn't have stuck with it. This was some of my criteria:

- A specific river layout (there's only one I really like)
- Circle grass
- Apples
- Green/brown train station
- Yellow town hall
- Certain ramps
- Big cove in the beach
- More than one pond
- The lake in the river to be in a specific part
- No buildings in the top right (I have plans)
- South-facing waterfall <3

There's more but I can't think right now! My town has 9 of those points so I had to let a few things go but it was really worth it


----------



## Diableos

LilyElizabeth said:


> Ooh that sounds cool! I wish I wasn't as picky but I knew that if I 'settled' I wouldn't have stuck with it. This was some of my criteria:
> 
> - A specific river layout (there's only one I really like)
> - Circle grass
> - Apples
> - Green/brown train station
> - Yellow town hall
> - Certain ramps
> - Big cove in the beach
> - More than one pond
> - The lake in the river to be in a specific part
> - No buildings in the top right (I have plans)
> - South-facing waterfall <3
> 
> There's more but I can't think right now! My town has 9 of those points so I had to let a few things go but it was really worth it



I'm also very curious to see your town and your villagers now! I didn't have a specific river layout or grass type I wanted, but I wanted apples, a blue or green train station, dark blue/brown town hall, ramps that lead to two separate beaches, one (or two) ponds, south-facing waterfall if possible, town plaza in the centre of the map, no houses too close to buildings or in the way, little to no rocks in the way of plans... and it goes on.

With the current town I have, I actually ended up letting a lot of it slide because I was so fed up with resetting. I can't deny that I'm happy with the town, but there are just some aspects of it I'm not sure if I'll grow to like or not. I may end up liking them and this was probably the best overall town I saw after all of my resets.


----------



## Robert Plant

*The Master of Resets is here!*

I'm resetting because my dream town needs apples/peaches and less than 3 swamps. Then there's me epic failing at house positioning or nailing it.

And if I have any kangaroo as a starter villager, better.


----------



## tcd269

Took the plunge today and reset my town. Took four hours and the help of one VERY helpful player to do it.

It might be too early to tell, but I can already feel my new town will be amazing. The layout isn't as cramped as my old one, and I love that I have Cherries as my native fruit! The villagers leave something to be desired, but that is fixable. I do want to keep Marcel at all costs, though.

My old town felt too tight and cramped because of the winding river I had, and I hated where I had put my permanent buildings (Police Station and Roost). Plus, as a Floridian, I got sick of seeing oranges everywhere. XD Overall, my new Galbadia is a breath of fresh air and I feel like it has more potential than Mordor.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Ah, I have a few things I would like to see in my town when I start again as well!
~Apples, for sure!  I probably won't take anything else unless the villagers are perfect, along with the layout.
~Circle grass, preferably.  The other two are okay, but I really want circle grass.
~Nice villagers!  No matter how perfect my town is, I won't settle for horrible villagers, unless I really don't care at the moment.
~A straight river that hardly bends.  I don't like super-curvy rivers, but slight ones are fine.
~Any kind of waterfall, but preferably south!  I had south in my last town, and I loved it.
~Lots of space, and a nicely-centered town plaza.  I don't want a plaza that is just thrown out somewhere, and I need lots of space for Public Works Projects.
~A brown/green town hall.  I had a greenish-one on my last town (Lindsey from LinandKo has it), but there's a brown one I prefer better.  But there's one I really don't want that's a yellow color, so I'll probably accept anything besides that one unless my village is *almost* perfect.

That's pretty much it, but I'm sure I'll end up adding more later on.   There's a lot to look up to here, but hopefully I can find a town this summer that's close enough!^^


----------



## Neli

I'm resetting at the moment and am having a hard time finding a town. The only criteria I have are as follows:

Plaza at the top of the map, next to the beach. (So if it's a West Beach, I'd want the Plaza at the very top left. If it was East, I'd want it at the very top right.) With enough space in between it and the beach to build my house. [For some reason I'd think it'd be cool to be next to not only the beach, but the heart of my town as well]
*Great* neighbors. (Not decent, not average, not bad, not horrible. But great. Or even better. Only because I have so little criteria, you know?)
No large private beach with no ramp. (I hate these. So inefficient on space.)

That's it. However, I *prefer* Cherries, or Apples. Pears might be accepted if the town/neighbors are great.


----------



## CinnabarCrossing

I reset last week because I lost my favorite villager, Apollo, for the second time, and didn't feel like cycling through 16 villagers again. I kind of regret it, I had perfect town, with fairy-tale theme and it was entirely pathed, but I also don't mind because I had fully paid off my house, every room had full and colored sets, and I had all the shops, so there wasn't much to do anymore.

I'm still looking for a good town, though, and I was wondering what you guys would suggest for a layout that isn't too cramped so I could fit my pwps in. I'm mostly worried about the placement of the river. My old town had a river that cut straight through the middle.

I was wondering if the river would be best if it went straight through the map, or if it cut off like a corner section? (I really hope you guys understand what I mean) It'd be cool if you posted pictures with what you suggest would be best


----------



## taygo

I been resetting my mule town trying to get decent villagers. I have have a nagging feeling I need to keep on doing it till I am toally happy.


----------



## Hazel

I'm wondering whether or not to reset my town. I'd love to have a new layout because my current one is so so and I'm fed up of my villagers (apart from Shep who just moved in :3). Only thing is I've unlocked nearly all the shops on main street (apart from Katrina's place) as well as the 2nd floor of the museum and the cafe and I really dont want to lose some of my furniture especially the unorderables! Also I have oranges and I'm sick of how the perfect oranges look! I really want cherries or apples.

But yeah, help please? What should I do?


----------



## Neli

Hazel said:


> I'm wondering whether or not to reset my town. I'd love to have a new layout because my current one is so so and I'm fed up of my villagers (apart from Shep who just moved in :3). Only thing is I've unlocked nearly all the shops on main street (apart from Katrina's place) as well as the 2nd floor of the museum and the cafe and I really dont want to lose some of my furniture especially the unorderables! Also I have oranges and I'm sick of how the perfect oranges look! I really want cherries or apples.
> 
> But yeah, help please? What should I do?



Get a trusted friend or TBT member to hold your unorderables for you. Then, if I were you, I'd restart. If you're not happy now, when will you be, you know? Stop waiting and rip off the band-aid. Even if everything was unlocked, it'll be fun to unlock them again and experience the feeling of a brand new town. I highly recommend resetting. ^^


----------



## Hazel

I don't have any friends who play AC:NL and I wouldn't know who to ask here  But yeah you're right! I think I will restart!  I'll just need to find someone patient (might take a while to find my perfect town) to hold all my things first though


----------



## taygo

Lately I been really picky. I been resting my village till I get at least 4 starting villagers I like....there is always ones I hate.....so many restarts!


----------



## chillv

I like resetiting because it allows me to do something I wish I could do in real life, reverse something I regret doing.


----------



## Robert Plant

chillv said:


> I like resetiting because it allows me to do something I wish I could do in real life, reverse something I regret doing.



this.

Oh, and after 20 resets I have my ideal town. 2 swamps, peaches, Yuka as a starter neighbour, and nailed it at house positioning.


----------



## taygo

I did a swear a million resets. I finally have at least 4 starting villagers I like. Vic,Coco,Snake,Ozzie and Gwen! I don't like gwen so much. I had her before but she is alright.

I had yuka a few times in my restarts but maybe I will see them again. I hope whoever moves into my village is not someone a hate...ahhhh I would hate that. No more restarts! I seen Rover so much!


----------



## MagicalCat590

I reset my favorite town thus far quite recently and I'm sort of in mourning. I didn't really want to reset it, but I realized way too late into the game that I had chosen a bad town map and now I'm nervous that my new town map isn't good enough. I know that isn't true. It's a fine town map with lots of space and the Re-Tail Center is very close to the dock, so that's a plus. The best thing about the town is that my native fruit is apples. I've had peaches as a native fruit in every game I've started so far, so this is nice. 
The villagers are okay, too. I find it a bit odd, though, that all the cat villagers seemed to have segregated themselves from everyone else. I've got Purrl, Tangy, and Moe in my town and they all live right next to each other in a little cluster that's far away from the rest of the town. 
I'm sorry to carry on like this. I guess I'm just worried because this most recent reset has me second-guessing myself.


----------



## taygo

On my main, I restarted and was pretty happy. I had another game so I stored a lot of my stuff there. But I left stuff all over the ground and it was like mehhhhh why do I need this now?
I was happy after restarting for a new layout with one pond. But restarting my mule town, I spend a few days restarting cause I hated the villagers. I was missing my old one after that!


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

ElizaCat90 said:


> I reset my favorite town thus far quite recently and I'm sort of in mourning.


I understand that feeling. Especially when I went into 3DS Camera and saw photos of my old villagers. It felt like something heavy was in my stomach. 

Honestly, if I could have my first ACNL town back (actually first AC town period) I would. Even though I put non demolishable PWPs close to my river making it difficult to have 3 bridges that were spaced out appropriately. And made other newbie mistakes. 

This last reset I named the town after that first town (Flan Bay). It has oranges as the native fruit rather than peaches, and the layout and villagers are different, but I think it would be unhealthy for me to try to replicate that town. I just hope the town name serves as a reminder that resetting isn't all roses.


----------



## Pastelpanda

Hi, I would really like to reset, but I have soms dlc and other items I don't want to lose. So would anyone be able to hold my items for me in her/his town for maybe 2 days or shorter? Thank you.


----------



## JellyBeans

Pastelpanda said:


> Hi, I would really like to reset, but I have soms dlc and other items I don't want to lose. So would anyone be able to hold my items for me in her/his town for maybe 2 days or shorter? Thank you.



I can help c:


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> I understand that feeling. Especially when I went into 3DS Camera and saw photos of my old villagers. It felt like something heavy was in my stomach.


That's how I felt when I restarted my very first town of Cypress.   I only had it a little under a month (maybe over?  I can't remember), but even so, I felt like I was in a sort of...depression, since I really loved that town.  It had its disadvantages, but compared to other towns I've had I really don't know why I restarted. 
Even so...I had to move on, and forget about the past.  But I let my memories stay with me; I still have a video clip of Cypress when I was in Elmer's house saved on my phone.   I will never delete it! <3
I'm really hoping that my next town during the summer is the best one yet!


----------



## links123

That is what I felt when I started my first in Cypress.


----------



## Wewikk

Guys i know I have talked about it before,I was wondering if i should reset my game for the Reset Center I hate the guy and stuff. 
I want him in my town so i can reset to get his funny messages and screenshot them.
I also want to get his coffee wrong,iv'e seen all the videos I think it would be cool.

Thanks


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Wewikk said:


> Guys i know I have talked about it before,I was wondering if i should reset my game for the Reset Center I hate the guy and stuff.
> I want him in my town so i can reset to get his funny messages and screenshot them.
> I also want to get his coffee wrong,iv'e seen all the videos I think it would be cool.
> 
> Thanks


You do realize you don't need to restart your entire game to get it? Just turn off the game without saving and it will be added to the list of PWPs.


----------



## Wewikk

I know turn off the game thats what i ment.


----------



## Byngo

Wewikk said:


> I know turn off the game thats what i ment.



The way you worded it + the thread you posted in made it seem like you were asking to restart everything. But since you clarified more, I'd say go for it.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Wewikk said:


> I know turn off the game thats what i ment.



This thread is for restarting your game and asking opinions on if you should do it.


----------



## Wewikk

Nice it works like a charm.

Thanks


----------



## MadisonCrossing

links123 said:


> That is what I felt when I started my first in Cypress.



Was that your town name too or are you meaning to talk to me?   That's not how I worded it anyway...as you can see, the post isn't edited, and I would have fixed it.  Sorry, I'm just a little confused...^^;


----------



## Yuki Nagato

I'd never reset for anything.. it's just the officiality of having a June 14th town date..


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Takoya said:


> I'd never reset for anything.. it's just the officiality of having a June 14th town date..



Ah, I wish I was like that...if only I had kept my town!  But whatever.  There's only one game I own that I've kept the very first file I started!


----------



## Diableos

I wish I had kept my very first town from the 14th of June as well! If there is a Wii U Animal Crossing game, I'm determinded to not reset once I've started playing, no matter how much I start to dislike my town. I'll have to make it work, and I'll be proud when I get it to how I want. If any plans are ruined because of houses or rocks, I'll try to change them. If I can't make them work, I'll make new ones!

I did actually reset again last week, and I'm so much happier with my layout this time. The town overall is very close to perfect, actually! It's just a shame I didn't get apples as my fruit, or a blue train station. I got cherries and a green one instead, both of which were actually my second favourites. To my surprise, I got the exact town hall I wanted, and even the grass shape was my favourite (being triangles), although I didn't care about that much. Even my starting villagers were pretty good! I started with Al, Frank, Portia, Genji, and Bunnie. Bunnie is fairly close to my town hall, which is a bit annoying... but there's a rock near it anyway so I can't even go ahead with my plan of putting a fountain there regardless of Bunnie's house. Genji's house is near a bridge spot I wanted, but I like him so I may not get rid of him... who knows? And now I've managed to get my hands on Fauna, Zell, Mira, and Diana, all of whom are dreamies, and I'm so very happy with my town.

I'm very glad I did actually reset this one last time, and I hope it only gets better from here.  Of course, I do still miss the fact I didn't create my town on the 14th of June, as well as all of the progress I had made and the villagers I had, but... hopefully this town will become even better.


----------



## Pastelpanda

I restarted because I disliked my map layout. The beach was cut in half thanks to the river and I really hated that. I placed my house on a stupid spot and I found my map just looking boring overall. I only focussed on collecting fish, fossils, furniture, clothes etc. I had no motivation to make it look pretty. But after I visited a town with a really nice looking map layout in the dreamsuit, I changed my mind. I wanted a beautiful town too and I knew I needed an another map layout if I wanted to let that happen. 

I'm really happy wit my choice so far. I love the symmetrical look of my river without being too big or bulky and that it doesn't cut my beach in half. Yes, ofcourse there is still a 'private beach' area, but it's so small that I absolutely don't mind. I placed my house at a much better spot this time with a waterfall on the left side in my background. I only have two ponds instead of four and they aren't even placed annoyedly too. I also like that Re-tail and the townhall are placed closely next to each other and that the plaza isn't too faraway from them. 

The only thing I dislike about my town are my villagers. Usually I'm not really picky about villagers, but the ones I have in my new town are just ugh.. Right now I have Violet, Alfonso, Kabuki, Hans, Annalisa, Pate, Mott and Tammy. The last two are okay, but I just don't like the other six. I'm really gonna miss Tia, Gloria, Carmen and Wolfgang.

Oh, well I can always ignore them and hopefully they move out as soon as possible, lol 

Sorry for my English, it's not my native language.


----------



## anne_713

I have a question about resetting. The start up screen isn't an indicator for your new town right? Like, I want circle grass now that I found out about it so I would wait til I had circle grass on the start up screen then I would talk to Rover and all that. I never ended up with circle grass though. So I basically have to go through all the Rover stuff and actually go to the newly made town to see the grass type correct?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

anne_713 said:


> I have a question about resetting. The start up screen isn't an indicator for your new town right? Like, I want circle grass now that I found out about it so I would wait til I had circle grass on the start up screen then I would talk to Rover and all that. I never ended up with circle grass though. So I basically have to go through all the Rover stuff and actually go to the newly made town to see the grass type correct?



Yes , You go though the rover thing then see the grass.


----------



## anne_713

Apparently wanting ...
a red roof for the train station
the mayor office and town square area being at the top of the map
retail being by the dock
not a super windy river
no oranges 
circle grass

...is giving me a hard time finding a good map lol


----------



## skully

ugh reading this thread is making me want to reset even more because of my town layout. I love all of my villagers and I love my town I put so much work in to paths and bushes and hybrids and everything and I can't bring myself to reset, but my town is so cramped, I have a winding river and there's a lot of wasted land because of it :I
Going to other people's towns makes me want to reset even more it feels as though their towns go on forever whereas it takes  maybe 40 seconds to go through my entire town and to see everything. Maybe when I get paid I'll get a second copy so I don't have to completely abandon everything I worked for


----------



## iLoveYou

anne_713 said:


> Apparently wanting ...
> a red roof for the train station
> the mayor office and town square area being at the top of the map
> retail being by the dock
> not a super windy river
> no oranges
> circle grass
> 
> ...is giving me a hard time finding a good map lol



I can't imagine. LOL.

As for the red roof of your train station .. you probably know but when you re-model your train station the roof no longer matters. That's kinda why I kept the map with the ugly orange/brown roof. My plan is to go fairytale.

Good luck finding your map. It's worth it in the end. *thumbs up* xo


----------



## CamelotHannah

I reset last night and I really actually like my town! I like the layout and I hope it works out this time ^_^


----------



## MadisonCrossing

iLoveYou said:


> As for the red roof of your train station .. you probably know but when you re-model your train station the roof no longer matters. That's kinda why I kept the map with the ugly orange/brown roof. My plan is to go fairytale.



Why do I keep forgetting that?!  But even so, I still tend to be picky.  But that's reassured me quite a bit on my roof!  All I really need to worry about are my villagers, my town hall, and maybe fruit, but that's about it.  Time to update my list!


----------



## TheDuke

I'm having the hardest time deciding to reset or not. I really dislike my town layout, but I also don't want to give up my space theme I have going along with my golden series. Basically I'm on the fence of should I.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

TheDuke said:


> I'm having the hardest time deciding to reset or not. I really dislike my town layout, but I also don't want to give up my space theme I have going along with my golden series. Basically I'm on the fence of should I.



Your town layout really affects your town, but it also depends on everything else.  Is there anything else you like or dislike?  At the moment I can't really make up my mind quite yet, but if your layout was the only thing you disliked I would recommend keeping it.
It would be good if you showed us a picture of it, too, if it's the only thing you dislike.


----------



## TheDuke

Well I didn't ideally place my cafe, and police station. My biggest thing is basically the layout of the town.


----------



## Sholee

I have a question, when you guys reset, do u reset it at your original start date ie. June time. Or do you reset on the current date? I kind of want the original date but i dont want to TT so many months ahead.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Sholee said:


> I have a question, when you guys reset, do u reset it at your original start date ie. June time. Or do you reset on the current date? I kind of want the original date but i dont want to TT so many months ahead.



I usually just stick with the current date.  I don't like to Time Travel very much.


----------



## Diableos

Sholee said:


> I have a question, when you guys reset, do u reset it at your original start date ie. June time. Or do you reset on the current date? I kind of want the original date but i dont want to TT so many months ahead.



I've reset a couple of times now, but when I first did so, it was in August so setting the date to the 14th of June, and then TTing forwards wasn't much of an issue for me. I had plenty of time to catch up, but in my latest town I didn't set it to my original start date. Starting in June and then TTing all the way up to October didn't really appeal to me, but that's just me! If you're alright with TTing that far and if having your original starting date is important, then I say go for it, especially if it isn't that long ago.


----------



## autumnleavesxo

So, I took the first layout that came along when I made my town (it was the only good one) and I never liked it that much, and I didn't want to start with cherries, but I kept the town anyway because it had 2 of my dreamies as starters. I thought I'd grow to love the layout, but unfortunately that isn't the case. It just isn't a very nice layout, even though I've tried to make it look nice with paths, trees, etc, and I have a massive beach and private beach when I think I'd rather have 2 biggish ones. The only reason I'm keeping it is because of my villagers - I have most of my dreamies now, minus Mira and Beau, and I'd hate to lose them all through resetting. So I'm in 2 minds whether or not to reset atm...


----------



## Bear_Crossing

After tons of deciding, I reset my town.
I hated the villagers, town layout, grass and fruit. I'm so happy I did.
Now I'm on the quest for a town I'll love.


----------



## Seth4473

I have reset once.  My first town had a perfect layout and was going so good, I had 8/10 dreamies and was working on TTing a villager out, but made a few TTing mistakes.  I then realized that I had the game for a couple of weeks and a years time had already passed, so I decided to restart and not time travel so that I wouldnt get bored of my town fast.  I have only TTed once to get a villager out to make room for a dreamie, and my game has been going so much better


----------



## kerryelizabeth

Okay so I've made the decision to reset my town due to a rubbish map layout. Can someone help me with pointers for choosing a map?... I have no idea what I'm looking for.


----------



## in-a-pickle

kerryelizabeth said:


> Okay so I've made the decision to reset my town due to a rubbish map layout. Can someone help me with pointers for choosing a map?... I have no idea what I'm looking for.



But, but, but...you worked so hard on your dream town! xD I don't remember your map, but I thought you made your town look really nice.


----------



## Farobi

kerryelizabeth said:


> Okay so I've made the decision to reset my town due to a rubbish map layout. Can someone help me with pointers for choosing a map?... I have no idea what I'm looking for.



Your villagers are pretty cool too~


----------



## Croconaw

Sholee said:


> I have a question, when you guys reset, do u reset it at your original start date ie. June time. Or do you reset on the current date? I kind of want the original date but i dont want to TT so many months ahead.


I start at my original start date because it makes me feel good.


----------



## MissSashaNL

Sorry for posting so late :/


I've decided to reset my town, even though it has a "perfect" rating. It sucks that it took me so long to realize this (I started playing in July), but
 1) I have almost no room for public works projects. 
2) My river is really long and curvy, which leaves 2 narrow strips of land I can barely put anything in. 
3) I have a long and narrow peninsula which is difficult to work with, and it's mostly villager houses so I can't really put projects there. I love love love the projects new leaf offers so I want as many as possible!
4) My house placement has always bothered me. It's almost right on the cliff (what was I thinking??).


My current map:




For my new map, I want a smaller, horizontal, and straighter river, so it'll divide the town into 2 pretty even parts. 
I think starting fresh will be fun (although challenging), because who knows what villagers I'll get? I want a town that I'm in love with, not one where I dislike lots of things about it.
*
So, with all that said, can someone please please please be amazing and let me come to their town and drop off some of my things and hold onto them while I reset my game and get a new town? 
NOTE: It might take me 1-3 hours (hopefully not that long!!) to get a map that I like because I have a very specific one in mind. But I'll message you as soon as I'm done and come pick my stuff up  *

Message me if you can help me please


----------



## in-a-pickle

MissSashaNL said:


> Sorry for posting so late :/
> 
> 
> I've decided to reset my town, even though it has a "perfect" rating. It sucks that it took me so long to realize this (I started playing in July), but
> 1) I have almost no room for public works projects.
> 2) My river is really long and curvy, which leaves 2 narrow strips of land I can barely put anything in.
> 3) I have a long and narrow peninsula which is difficult to work with, and it's mostly villager houses so I can't really put projects there. I love love love the projects new leaf offers so I want as many as possible!
> 4) My house placement has always bothered me. It's almost right on the cliff (what was I thinking??).
> 
> 
> My current map:
> View attachment 15956
> 
> 
> For my new map, I want a smaller, horizontal, and straighter river, so it'll divide the town into 2 pretty even parts.
> I think starting fresh will be fun (although challenging), because who knows what villagers I'll get? I want a town that I'm in love with, not one where I dislike lots of things about it.
> *
> So, with all that said, can someone please please please be amazing and let me come to their town and drop off some of my things and hold onto them while I reset my game and get a new town?
> NOTE: It might take me 1-3 hours (hopefully not that long!!) to get a map that I like because I have a very specific one in mind. But I'll message you as soon as I'm done and come pick my stuff up  *
> 
> Message me if you can help me please



Lol, I had this EXACT same map! And....I was weak so I bought a second copy, but yeah I had the same annoyances you have. This town layout feels sooooooo small, and PWP's are unbearably hard to put anywhere.

We put our campsite in the exact same spot C=


----------



## AmyLilu

I just reset and am now regretting it! The reason I reset was mainly boredom, I had everything and wanted the challenge of starting a new town, but then I remembered how annoying it was not having anything unlocked XD.. Also you loose your best friends chat thingy if you reset, I would say unless you are super unhappy with your town then don't do it!


----------



## Libra

View attachment 16056

Please ignore the bad quality of the picture. ~_~

I reseted a while ago, because I just wasn't happy with my layout (mostly because of the river and of where I had placed my house). I really like the layout I have now (I was specifically looking for a place where I could put my house and I would have no neighbors), except my villagers tend to place their houses close to each other (left side of my map) and it kinda annoys me (doesn't matter how often I reset; they'll always place their house close to another one, not to mention it is impossible for me to get anyone to place their house in the right upper corner of my map -_-').

There are four villagers I plan on getting to move (the one below Re-Tail, the one on the right below the Town Hall, one of the two at the bottom of my map (next to my bridge) and then one of the four on the left (Sterling placed his house close to Fauna's and while I don't like that very much, I love Sterling so I kept him there)), so hopefully that should help things and make me like the house placements better.

However, to be honest, while I don't regret reseting since my previous layout had begun frustrating me, I've lost my motivation somewhat to work on my town. It takes time to unlock everything again (even if you TT) and I'm a bit 'Blah' because of all the insects and such I had already donated to the museum.

I do plan on beginning to play again more often and more seriously, but I'm unsure what to do. I'm seriously considering TT-ing back to the beginning of the year and then TT-ing forwards two days each time, to get all the fish, insects and such that I need. I haven't decided yet, though. But I know after my first town that this time there are things I won't do, like getting the Dream Suite. So it helps that I have some idea of what I (not) want/need.

So, in short; I'd say that if you're really unhappy with your town layout, then reset. But keep in mind that you'll have to unlock certain things again and that you'll also have to catch insects and what not again (if you plan on donating them to the museum, that is).


----------



## Monobear

I really want to reset...i want to make my town pretty because when i first started, i did everything wrong - picked a ****ty layout, chose a crappy spot for my house, didn't name my town something i was happy with, etc. 

But ive just fone so much. Even though yes, i did time travel at firs tto speed thins up, i cant deny that ive made ao many memories and such on my game! 

Im not happy with my town, even though ive worked so hard on it...its past the point of repairing too, trust me, some things i just literally cant alter. This is why i used AR and some game editiors for wild world and city folk, i was never disappointed because i could change anything at any time.

But i know we have such restrictions ln the game maybe because im looking too into it or what, because its like live, like real life - and in real life you mist live with the choices youve made.

But still, this ks just a game. And i desperately want to reset. 

I was thinking of asking my friend to borrow his 3ds for a second, drop off all my items, clothes, what little bells i have, etc., so ill have a little headstart. Its just too bad that i cant save the letters. I mean k vould screenshot them in-game, because even if i reset ill always have the hundreds of photos i took 

*sigh* i really dont want to. But ive come to terms with it. :,( 

I do have a lot of PWPs, but...my villagers barely recommended any. So although that will be a major pain in the ass, it's not like i unlocked ehat i wanted anyways - never got the flower arch, never got the cupid fountain, etc. That part i will get over. 

What do you guys think? Good plan?


----------



## Noah

I reseted also few days ago, because I wasn't happy with the layout of my town and I hated basically 95% of my villagers. Also I did the mistake to time travel. I don't regret my decision.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

I reset because I hated all of my villagers.


----------



## Sholee

Bear_Crossing said:


> I reset because I hated all of my villagers.



but villagers can move....or was your map layout not good as well?


----------



## Fenja

I was resetting yesterday, resp. I am still resetting.

I always was like "that's not the best map, but it's okay". Since I played a while and noticed how crappy it really was I set a cut.
A friend's carrying my most important stuff and a few hybrids. I'm still not finished resetting. Doing it for around ~4 to 6 hours now. I hate it. The thing is that I'm annoyingly picky. I always got pears - now I hate them - I want apples! I've got a special river in my head and just won't accept another. Hope I'll get it soon. 
It's so depressing.

(Here's my old map)


----------



## Sholee

Fenja said:


> I was resetting yesterday, resp. I am still resetting.
> 
> I always was like "that's not the best map, but it's okay". Since I played a while and noticed how crappy it really was I set a cut.
> A friend's carrying my most important stuff and a few hybrids. I'm still not finished resetting. Doing it for around ~4 to 6 hours now. I hate it. The thing is that I'm annoyingly picky. I always got pears - now I hate them - I want apples! I've got a special river in my head and just won't accept another. Hope I'll get it soon.
> It's so depressing.
> 
> (Here's my old map)
> View attachment 16245



Yeap i know how you feel, i resetted for 2.5 weeks straight, 4-6 hours a day until I finally got my map. Everything was perfect EXCEPT that it didn't have apples but i got tired of resettin and took it. Even now though, i still wish i had perfect apples instead of cherries in my town.


----------



## Fenja

Sholee said:


> Yeap i know how you feel, i resetted for 2.5 weeks straight, 4-6 hours a day until I finally got my map. Everything was perfect EXCEPT that it didn't have apples but i got tired of resettin and took it. Even now though, i still wish i had perfect apples instead of cherries in my town.



O dear. It's fine to hear that you got a perfect map, even w/o apples.
But you make me nervous, I just thought that I'm going to get my map today because.. Yeah, I resetted a thousand times now? Didn't know that it can take about 3 weeks lol!


----------



## Sholee

Fenja said:


> O dear. It's fine to hear that you got a perfect map, even w/o apples.
> But you make me nervous, I just thought that I'm going to get my map today because.. Yeah, I resetted a thousand times now? Didn't know that it can take about 3 weeks lol!


 
yeah i didnt expect it to take so long either, the person who was holding my things stopped playing acnl and i couldnt pick up my things nemore ahahah. My map didnt pop up that many times and when it did, it either had pear trees or a villager was where i wanted to put my house.


----------



## Fenja

I'm just trying to get a new town when I see that I'm going to have apples by 100%.
You can see your townfruit in a screen before.
In the spoiler is a picture of the type of "screen" i mean.


Spoiler








I already got my fav. town but that was the only time I didn't wait for the fruit to come up on top of screen..
And boohoo it was pears. I immediately resetted the game. Regretting this step now. 


Spoiler


----------



## Sholee

Fenja said:


> I'm just trying to get a new town when I see that I'm going to have apples by 100%.
> You can see your townfruit in a screen before.
> In the spoiler is a picture of the type of "screen" i mean.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16249



This isn't true, because a lot of times the load screen has a certain grass or fruit but when i start a new save file, it's not the same. So it's still worth a try to start a new save file even if the load screen shows a fruit you dont like.


----------



## Hazel

So I finally got around to resetting, it took the best part of three days resetting before I finally found the perfect town. It even had two of my Dreamies, Tia and Peanut! The only thing that bugs me a little is how three of my villager houses are crowded around Re-tail but overall this is very minor issue that I can work around. I'm so happy I restarted, I recommend it to anyone who's thinking of doing it.


----------



## Fenja

I finally got my dreamtown yesterday. 
Look:
(Sorry for the poor quality, I'm still trying to push my Approval Rating *lol*)


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Awesome town map ^
I reset on the 28th and found a perfect map, including Merengue!
The fruit is cherries and personally, I love the look of them when perfect.


----------



## Frozen

I've just reset today, and I'm really glad I did. I'm really happy with my map now, and I have Peaches and I like the colours of my Train Station and Town Hall. Those have been the main things I judge whilst I've been resetting the past week.


----------



## Jinglefruit

After my data corrupt on Halloween I've managed to reset 130 times now and I've not found a town I'm happy with. :/ Took me 115 when I first got the game, but after playing that town and loving it so much I've become really picky layout wise and have to have a horizontal river only running in the top 2 acres of town. And last time I wanted apples or cherries, but since my alt has cherries I'm now dead set on apples. ~ which has been the biggest issue. I've had pretty good layouts maybe 10% of the time, but only 1 had apples and that town had Bettina, Sheldon and 2 rocks which totally prevented me from putting my house where I wanted it. :/


----------



## majnin

So I'm a serial resetter. It's a serious problem, and with the generous help of a fellow forum member who called me out on it, I've reset my town for the final time. Even now I feel the little tug within me saying 'but that's just not right' 'you hate that fruit' ect. I mean, I got PEARS. I hate pears.. but I have someone now to push me through the problem. Pears are just one fruit, right? I can always plant others eventually. There's also small narrow bits of land which I can't stand but now I think they're sweet. The two ponds right next to eachother add a little character to the landscape. Even though I'm sat here right now wishing and hoping I could reset just one last time, I know eventually Laverre will be a beautiful town and that's what's keeping me going.


----------



## Sholee

majnin said:


> So I'm a serial resetter. It's a serious problem, and with the generous help of a fellow forum member who called me out on it, I've reset my town for the final time. Even now I feel the little tug within me saying 'but that's just not right' 'you hate that fruit' ect. I mean, I got PEARS. I hate pears.. but I have someone now to push me through the problem. Pears are just one fruit, right? I can always plant others eventually. There's also small narrow bits of land which I can't stand but now I think they're sweet. The two ponds right next to eachother add a little character to the landscape. Even though I'm sat here right now wishing and hoping I could reset just one last time, I know eventually Laverre will be a beautiful town and that's what's keeping me going.



Yepp exactly why i stuck with my map, it had all my requirements except the fruit and i was so close to reseting again to try for apples bc perfect apples are sooo nice looking on the trees but i decided against it. Im glad that you are starting to love your town.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I am going to possibly reset my town because I was annoyed into Time Traveling to get the island and other places faster by a certain person (who shame remain nameless) just so they could get the prize that I promised them for a Swapnote Contest.
BTW, swapnote is dead now due to some people(IDK who would do this.) sending inappropriate images to others.

Edit: 11/8/13
FigVille is gone! It's dream address will be erased in 1 month!
So for those who want to see that town, here is the Dream Address for it before it disappears forever.... 5100-2113-9700
Enjoy your Dream of FigVille before it is gone.

The Reason that I finally deleted FigVille was to start over from the top without cheating/Time Traveling to get the shops and island this time.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

MDofDarkheart said:


> I am going to possibly reset my town because I was annoyed into Time Traveling to get the island and other places faster by a certain person (who shame remain nameless) just so they could get the prize that I promised them for a Swapnote Contest.
> BTW, swapnote is dead now due to some people(IDK who would do this.) sending inappropriate images to others.
> 
> Edit: 11/8/13
> FigVille is gone! It's dream address will be erased in 1 month!
> So for those who want to see that town, here is the Dream Address for it before it disappears forever.... 5100-2113-9700
> Enjoy your Dream of FigVille before it is gone.
> 
> The Reason that I finally deleted FigVille was to start over from the top without cheating/Time Traveling to get the shops and island this time.



I saw your Blog post over on the Blog Tree!  Good luck with your town!


----------



## MDofDarkheart

@MadisonCrossing: Thank you for the support. I'm trying to find a good map now but my town will be called DarkRose because I'm set on that town name.


----------



## Hangzhou Hunny

I ended up resetting my town a few months ago. My previous map was terrible, with a river spitting up the beach and I didnt like where I'd built my house and quite frankly, I was never really a fan of pears >.> 

But now I think I've got a really nice map with apples, and one looong beach. I'm pretty neutral about my neighbors and I don't like that the Re-Tail store is kind of in the corner by itself, but I think I can live with that


----------



## Divo

****ing bridges...I took one down that was central to the flow of my town, in order to rebuild it as a wooden bridge...but the game won't let me, because apparently, the cafe is too close...

What do I do...

I want to restart my town, but I have so much...my museum is almost complete, I've finished the catalog...and all my badges...I'll lose everything...


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Divo said:


> ****ing bridges...I took one down that was central to the flow of my town, in order to rebuild it as a wooden bridge...but the game won't let me, because apparently, the cafe is too close...
> 
> What do I do...
> 
> I want to restart my town, but I have so much...my museum is almost complete, I've finished the catalog...and all my badges...I'll lose everything...



Maybe you could show us a map of your town?  If you did that, I might be able to help you and see if there are any better spots for the bridge.   But I don't think one bridge is worth resetting over.


----------



## Divo

There's no where else it can be built that looks nice. I've already tried.

Is there anyone at Nintendo to email about this? Maybe someone can do something. I need this bridge to be in this spot. It'll ruin the entire flow of my town if it isn't.


----------



## Scout

I was resetting a few weeks ago and just not finding anything, and realized that I was losing enthusiasm for the game because I couldn't find anything I was happy with. I traded my game for Pokemon on release day. I bought it again yesterday, and though I'm still resetting for a map I have so much new enthusiasm for the game already. I can't wait. 

Here's to a new, PERMANENT, town!


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Divo said:


> There's no where else it can be built that looks nice. I've already tried.
> 
> Is there anyone at Nintendo to email about this? Maybe someone can do something. I need this bridge to be in this spot. It'll ruin the entire flow of my town if it isn't.



I honestly have no idea how to e-mail Nintendo, and if you've already tried everything...you'll probably have to stick with one bridge or reset.  I really don't know what you should do; it depends on if you're willing to start over.  You could try getting another copy if you wanted!  If it's a really big problem, I'm sure you can e-mail Nintendo somehow, though.
Good luck either way!


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Scout said:


> Here's to a new, PERMANENT, town!



I here you on that one.


----------



## Poppyann

majnin said:


> So I'm a serial resetter. It's a serious problem, and with the generous help of a fellow forum member who called me out on it, I've reset my town for the final time. Even now I feel the little tug within me saying 'but that's just not right' 'you hate that fruit' ect. I mean, I got PEARS. I hate pears.. but I have someone now to push me through the problem. Pears are just one fruit, right? I can always plant others eventually. There's also small narrow bits of land which I can't stand but now I think they're sweet. The two ponds right next to eachother add a little character to the landscape. Even though I'm sat here right now wishing and hoping I could reset just one last time, I know eventually Laverre will be a beautiful town and that's what's keeping me going.



I am the same, and every time I reset I tell myself that it is the last time. EVERY TIME. I reset in the first place because I was a serial TTer and it just got so boring, and my map was awful. Ive reset so much since then, and reset probably about two days ago on a town which I have told myself will be the ONE.  But we'll see >_>


----------



## Hangzhou Hunny

Hangzhou Hunny said:


> I ended up resetting my town a few months ago. My previous map was terrible, with a river spitting up the beach and I didnt like where I'd built my house and quite frankly, I was never really a fan of pears >.>
> 
> But now I think I've got a really nice map with apples, and one looong beach. I'm pretty neutral about my neighbors and I don't like that the Re-Tail store is kind of in the corner by itself, but I think I can live with that



T_T I had to reset because I'm a lazy boo-foo (whatever that means *_*) and the recycle shop was too far from the dock.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Hangzhou Hunny said:


> T_T I had to reset because I'm a lazy boo-foo (whatever that means *_*) and the recycle shop was too far from the dock.



I don't mind how far away the recycle shop is from my dock too much, since I don't beetle hunt often.  But for someone that does, it would be good to have Re-Tail close to the water so you could sell much quicker.


----------



## pebbles

I sort of want to reset my town.
The only villagers I really LOVE in my current town are Kitty and Lobo. My map is a pain. Lobo moved in up in the top left where the retardedly thin strip of land there so now I can't use it for anything. Static moved in the middle of the open space near the town hall.

I don't like where my house is (the yellow one), where any of my villagers live and the map has too many places where I can't build. I don't know where I'm supposed to put my PWPs.

I only have the Dream Suite, campsite and like another bridge in terms of PWPs. My house only have 2 extra rooms. I have only been playing for a month and I have about 3 million bells (not that many, I know). I want to change my mayor name and town name. My town fruit is orange and the perfect orange looks like a weird mutant fungus. Ew.

My worries are:

 I have a fair bit of furniture I would like to keep
 I'd like to keep my money
 I'd like to keep my tulip hybrids
 I have a lot of patterns I have made that I don't want to lose
 I have made a fair bit of progress (but not that much compared to most people)

I also would want Kitty and Lobo back, but what if I never got them back? D: I also have no friends to hold items/money for me  What should I do?


----------



## Amyy

pebbles said:


> View attachment 17313
> I sort of want to reset my town.
> The only villagers I really LOVE in my current town are Kitty and Lobo. My map is a pain. Lobo moved in up in the top left where the retardedly thin strip of land there so now I can't use it for anything. Static moved in the middle of the open space near the town hall.
> 
> I don't like where my house is (the yellow one), where any of my villagers live and the map has too many places where I can't build. I don't know where I'm supposed to put my PWPs.
> 
> I only have the Dream Suite, campsite and like another bridge in terms of PWPs. My house only have 2 extra rooms. I have only been playing for a month and I have about 3 million bells (not that many, I know). I want to change my mayor name and town name. My town fruit is orange and the perfect orange looks like a weird mutant fungus. Ew.
> 
> My worries are:
> 
> I have a fair bit of furniture I would like to keep
> I'd like to keep my money
> I'd like to keep my tulip hybrids
> I have a lot of patterns I have made that I don't want to lose
> I have made a fair bit of progress (but not that much compared to most people)
> 
> I also would want Kitty and Lobo back, but what if I never got them back? D: I also have no friends to hold items/money for me  What should I do?



Hi there <3

I think you should restart if you a) don't your map and b) don't like your house placement. 
I restarted last month afterrrr collecting all my dreamies and finished my house and it was the best decision <3
I can assure you that you will get kitty and Lobo back, there are so many cycling threads here and they aren't very popular so if you see them in the auto void section then just tell the cycler.

Also, there are sooo many kind and trustworthy people who would be able to hold your things while you reset, and you'll make lots of friends here who would be able to help you out with starting your town, like with bells, fruit and even hybrids. 

Better to restart sooner than later, what's the point in forcing yourself to play a game when you don't like it?


----------



## pebbles

sorrynotsorry said:


> Hi there <3
> 
> I think you should restart if you a) don't your map and b) don't like your house placement.
> I restarted last month afterrrr collecting all my dreamies and finished my house and it was the best decision <3
> I can assure you that you will get kitty and Lobo back, there are so many cycling threads here and they aren't very popular so if you see them in the auto void section then just tell the cycler.
> 
> Also, there are sooo many kind and trustworthy people who would be able to hold your things while you reset, and you'll make lots of friends here who would be able to help you out with starting your town, like with bells, fruit and even hybrids.
> 
> Better to restart sooner than later, what's the point in forcing yourself to play a game when you don't like it?



Thanks for your reply, it was really helpful! I am leaning towards doing it but ahhh I'm so worried I'll regret it. I think if I managed to get a good town layout/name I would be really happy and put way more effort into making my town awesome. 
It helps to know that you don't regret your decision to restart though, especially after collecting your dreamies!

I might hunt around for someone kind enough to let me dump all my stuff on their beach for a few hours while I try to reset. 

I'll sleep on it for a night or two and see :3


----------



## JellyBeans

If you do reset I'll hold your stuff ^^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

I personally did, and I am so so happy I did. Better layout, better house placement, better everything. I'm even getting all my dreamies back slowly.


----------



## Amyy

pebbles said:


> Thanks for your reply, it was really helpful! I am leaning towards doing it but ahhh I'm so worried I'll regret it. I think if I managed to get a good town layout/name I would be really happy and put way more effort into making my town awesome.
> It helps to know that you don't regret your decision to restart though, especially after collecting your dreamies!
> 
> I might hunt around for someone kind enough to let me dump all my stuff on their beach for a few hours while I try to reset.
> 
> I'll sleep on it for a night or two and see :3



If you do end up wanting to reset, i can hold your stuff on the beach until you've decided on a map <3

just pm me c:


----------



## pebbles

Oh my gosh, you two guys are so kind O_O That is honestly so nice of you both to offer!
I am really leaning towards doing it now haha. Especially since I don't have much stuff unlocked yet. Just damn Kitty and Lobo >< Ahhh, I will have hopefully decided by tomorrow! I'll write up a little list of pros and cons for myself in the mean time haha. Thanks again for your kindness and I may end up taking one of you up on the offer <3


----------



## Amyy

pebbles said:


> Oh my gosh, you two guys are so kind O_O That is honestly so nice of you both to offer!
> I am really leaning towards doing it now haha. Especially since I don't have much stuff unlocked yet. Just damn Kitty and Lobo >< Ahhh, I will have hopefully decided by tomorrow! I'll write up a little list of pros and cons for myself in the mean time haha. Thanks again for your kindness and I may end up taking one of you up on the offer <3



Haha, just let one of us know if you decide to restart <3


----------



## Libra

I'll try uploading a picture of my new map later today. ~_~

So, I ended up resetting _again_. I honestly wasn't planning to, but I ended up with an unwanted villager who was in someone's moving pool and their house was _right next_ to my bridge. I tried to TT them out, but they refused to move and at some point I was like 'I am done with this!'. So I began thinking of deleting my game. I should probably note that it was almost 3 AM and that I had to work the next day. Not the best moment to make any decisions - haha - but I just went ahead, deleted my game and then went to bed.

The next day I began searching for a new map and it only took me a few times (didn't count, but not more than five), before I found a map I liked better than my previous one. There was a tiny peninsula which was just _perfect_ to place my house there; there is no way a villager can place their house next to mine! My fruit is cherry this time, which is a nice change from apples (which I had in my two previous towns). The placement of my villagers' houses isn't all that great (I had the same problem in my previous town), but I'll figure out what to do about that later. Of course, reseting means having to unlock everything again and while I'm pretty 'bleh' about it, I know I'll get there someday.

And I chose January 1, 2013 as my start date. I had been planning to TT, anyway, to catch all the fish and bugs I didn't have yet, so I figured I might as well start my new game on this date.

I'm really hoping this will be my last and permanent town. I can't get any better map than the one I have now (it was the first time _ever_ I saw such a peninsula), so it _better_ be! x_x


----------



## JellyBeans

Glad you're happy with your reset ^^


----------



## eeyore2bee

I have been thinking about resetting my town for a few days now.  I have been trying to landscape my town but its just not looking right to me.  When I first started this town back in August, I was really happy with it.  But now I am seeing that the path of the river is just not working for what I am going for.  I think this layout and the fact that I am not happy with it anymore is the reason why I haven't been playing as often.  

I have gotten really far with this town and Gracie just opened a few days ago.  If I do reset I am planning on taking some bells and some furniture with me, so I can get started pretty quickly to get back to where I am.

If you would like to see my current town my dream address is 5200 2694 0666.  Please help me to figure out whether or not to restart.


----------



## Amyy

eeyore2bee said:


> I have been thinking about resetting my town for a few days now.  I have been trying to landscape my town but its just not looking right to me.  When I first started this town back in August, I was really happy with it.  But now I am seeing that the path of the river is just not working for what I am going for.  I think this layout and the fact that I am not happy with it anymore is the reason why I haven't been playing as often.
> 
> I have gotten really far with this town and Gracie just opened a few days ago.  If I do reset I am planning on taking some bells and some furniture with me, so I can get started pretty quickly to get back to where I am.
> 
> If you would like to see my current town my dream address is 5200 2694 0666.  Please help me to figure out whether or not to restart.



I'll visit your town now c:


----------



## Lion-Lhasa

I'm seriously considering resetting again. I hate my town layout, I used to love it because Re-Tail was so close to the pier but now I've put more time in and unlocked the Caf?, there's nowhere to put it. Literally, nowhere. I've got one of those twisty rivers that dips in the middle and leaves no room for PWPs and those wonky little corners that're good for nothing.

My only problem is Willow who was gifted to me and I really don't want to get rid of. I could TT her out and hold her in my mum's town though so that's not too much of an issue.
I'm also kind of scared of getting too much too fast. It's only been 2 weeks since I last reset and I've almost completely upgraded my house. I don't want to run out of things to achieve too quickly.


----------



## Amyy

Lion-Lhasa said:


> I'm seriously considering resetting again. I hate my town layout, I used to love it because Re-Tail was so close to the pier but now I've put more time in and unlocked the Caf?, there's nowhere to put it. Literally, nowhere. I've got one of those twisty rivers that dips in the middle and leaves no room for PWPs and those wonky little corners that're good for nothing.
> 
> My only problem is Willow who was gifted to me and I really don't want to get rid of. I could TT her out and hold her in my mum's town though so that's not too much of an issue.
> I'm also kind of scared of getting too much too fast. It's only been 2 weeks since I last reset and I've almost completely upgraded my house. I don't want to run out of things to achieve too quickly.



This was the reason why i resetted (that doesnt look right) , the main reason because i tt'd and it ruined it for me.

I chose a map when the plaza was in the middle and the river didnt have any curves or whatever so i would have a lot of space to put my cafe, police station and campsite. 

From my experience the more twists and curves your river has the smaller your town feels.


----------



## pebbles

So I reset my town and I'm sooooo happy. I could have gotten a better layout but it took me a fair few hours to get the one I have right now (with villagers I don't hate).

I really like where the plaza is situated and how the bridge and ramp to the beach are perfectly aligned. The Re-Tail is surrounded by two cute ponds and I built by house nearby. I should have built more to the left, but oh well. I am so glad I finally found a map that didn't have a damn pond right in front of the train station xD

There is also enough space for PWPs and hybrid gardens (something my old town didn't have)! The only thing I don't like is the thin strip of land at the top right.

My fruit is apples (YAY) and my grass is triangle (DOUBLE YAY)! Ahh man, I'm so happy, I can't wait to make Charmia something to be proud of :')


----------



## Amyy

pebbles said:


> View attachment 17472
> 
> So I reset my town and I'm sooooo happy. I could have gotten a better layout but it took me a fair few hours to get the one I have right now (with villagers I don't hate).
> 
> I really like where the plaza is situated and how the bridge and ramp to the beach are perfectly aligned. The Re-Tail is surrounded by two cute ponds and I built by house nearby. I should have built more to the left, but oh well. I am so glad I finally found a map that didn't have a damn pond right in front of the train station xD
> 
> There is also enough space for PWPs and hybrid gardens (something my old town didn't have)! The only thing I don't like is the thin strip of land at the top right.
> 
> My fruit is apples (YAY) and my grass is triangle (DOUBLE YAY)! Ahh man, I'm so happy, I can't wait to make Charmia something to be proud of :')



Omg yay <3

im so happy that youre happy about your reset <3 I really wanted triangle grass, but I love my map so much since everything was where I wanted it to be c:

Can't wait to see who your future villagers are going to be <3

Good Luck in your town, Pebbles <3


----------



## Lion-Lhasa

So I TT'd Willow out to my mums game and got to resetting.
After a few resets and a couple of towns, (one of which had Ankha in, but also Al the gorilla (ugh) and Cherries (double ugh)) I found one of those towns with a river that bends down once and doesn't take up loads of room, the native fruit was Oranges (yay) and my villagers were Olivia, Bangle, Butch, Cole and Coach.
It had 2 of my favourite villagers and no one I really hate! Also Marina's moving in, so excited!

I do really miss Leonardo though, I hope I can get him back someday.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Lion-Lhasa said:


> So I TT'd Willow out to my mums game and got to resetting.
> After a few resets and a couple of towns, (one of which had Ankha in, but also Al the gorilla (ugh) and Cherries (double ugh)) I found one of those towns with a river that bends down once and doesn't take up loads of room, the native fruit was Oranges (yay) and my villagers were Olivia, Bangle, Butch, Cole and Coach.
> It had 2 of my favourite villagers and no one I really hate! Also Marina's moving in, so excited!
> 
> I do really miss Leonardo though, I hope I can get him back someday.



Wow, that sounds great!  I'm sure you'll get Leonardo back.  Just keep checking the Villager Trading Board and I'm sure you'll be able to find him; or exchange a good villager for him.
Good luck!


----------



## Lion-Lhasa

Also my new rule for this town, apart from not TTing - ever, is that no one is allowed to move out until I have their picture. Even the ugly ones. I'm looking at you Hippeux -.-


----------



## Big Forum User

I'd never reset. My #1 Dreamie villager moved in the other day due to streetpass on a trip, so now I'm happy. Also, I'm getting good villagers in my campsite (dotty, benjamin, etc.). Also, I have a villager in my town that is pretty pretty: DIANA! Plus, I have some intricate designs. I could go on for hours for reasons why, but I have to get off in 10 minutes to do my homework. I have to work on a group project, and It's the kind where the whole group gets one grade. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lion-Lhasa said:


> I do really miss Leonardo though, I hope I can get him back someday.




I know what you mean. I've lost villagers that I liked. Nana, Gruff, Merry, Snake, and Stitches, my original 5.


----------



## samachan

pebbles said:


> View attachment 17313
> I sort of want to reset my town.
> The only villagers I really LOVE in my current town are Kitty and Lobo. My map is a pain. Lobo moved in up in the top left where the retardedly thin strip of land there so now I can't use it for anything. Static moved in the middle of the open space near the town hall.
> 
> I don't like where my house is (the yellow one), where any of my villagers live and the map has too many places where I can't build. I don't know where I'm supposed to put my PWPs.
> 
> I only have the Dream Suite, campsite and like another bridge in terms of PWPs. My house only have 2 extra rooms. I have only been playing for a month and I have about 3 million bells (not that many, I know). I want to change my mayor name and town name. My town fruit is orange and the perfect orange looks like a weird mutant fungus. Ew.
> 
> My worries are:
> 
> I have a fair bit of furniture I would like to keep
> I'd like to keep my money
> I'd like to keep my tulip hybrids
> I have a lot of patterns I have made that I don't want to lose
> I have made a fair bit of progress (but not that much compared to most people)
> 
> I also would want Kitty and Lobo back, but what if I never got them back? D: I also have no friends to hold items/money for me  What should I do?



You can get people to help you hold your stuff, like very nice friends, pebbles-chan.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

I've nearly had my town for a month - never reached a month on any of my towns.
I am not resetting now. I'm really happy, like never before.
I have Apple and Merengue and Del. My life is complete.
When Wendy, Deirdre and maybe Shep move out, I'll be even happier. Woop!
Also, I love my town layout, it's perfect for me.


----------



## Amyy

samachan said:


> You can get people to help you hold your stuff, like very nice friends, pebbles-chan.



haha i held her things <3


----------



## Lion-Lhasa

Well a most extremely lovely person has offered me their Leonardo when he eventually moves out and I'm so excited.
He's all that's needed to make my village great, I've got good villagers this time round (apart from Coach) and the layout is perfect!


----------



## Ras

I started a new town on my original 3DS, and I reset several times at the beginning.  I found one town with a group of animals that was actually pretty good (I remember Whitney, Grizzly, and Big Top), but I really didn't like my character.  I didn't know that what you look like is based on the answers you give to Rover, but now I do.  Anyway, I'm used to my villagers living in what looks like fairly normal homes, so it's a shock having Ankha, who lives in an Egyptian house, and Bruce, who lives on a playground.  Those are actually my favorite of the first five, and the others haven't even left an impression on me.  I've come to believe that my main town is absolutely perfect for me.  I love the layout, and I love the villagers.  There aren't any I want to leave.  I didn't know a thing about Animal Crossing when I first started up New Leaf, so I didn't reset and I took the first map Rover offered.  Now, I don't know if I got lucky or if living with it for months has made it the only thing I like.  I'll see who moves in, but if I don't get Skye or some other wolf (really want a wolf), I may start over again.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Ras said:


> I'll see who moves in, but if I don't get Skye or some other wolf (really want a wolf), I may start over again.



I wouldn't worry too much about getting a wolf to move in.  Every now and then people have them up for sale on the Villager Trading Plaza(though I'm guessing they are expensive since they are pretty popular, unless their popularity is dwindling), and there may be auctions too.  Hopefully it won't take long to find one of the wolves!


----------



## Ras

Yeah, I've seen they're pretty popular.  That's why I want one for free!    I had to pass on Fang during my resetting because one of the other animals really creeped me out.  Hopefully, I'll find one soon.  They just crack me up with that big mouth, especially when doing the Dr. Shrunk shuffle!


----------



## Ras

Well, my 3DS tricked me into quitting without saving after my first full day in town, so I ragevoided.  When I got off the train in my new town and saw Fauna, I figured THIS will be the one.  She was the first camper I had, but I didn't know persistance was the key to getting them to move in.  Anyway, the rest of the welcoming committee was Mallary (who I know from a friend's town), and Clay (whom I don't know, but he's a cute little . . . hamster?).  The ones not present were Harry and Flora, and I can't pass up the linguistic opportunity to have Flora and Fauna in town.

Not the best layout, but that can probably be largely solved with one bridge.  Besides, I have to remember this is just a second village and I mainly wanted it for streetpassing myself, and enlarging my main village's villager pool.  I just need to open up a vacany over there and get Fauna to move.


----------



## Improv

yoooo I just reset haha

this makes the 27th time since release day that I've reset my town.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Swurve said:


> yoooo I just reset haha
> 
> this makes the 27th time since release day that I've reset my town.



Sometimes I think restarting is contagious.  At least, with my sisters...they usually reset when I do.  But at least I'm not alone!


----------



## Improv

MadisonCrossing said:


> Sometimes I think restarting is contagious.  At least, with my sisters...they usually reset when I do.  But at least I'm not alone!


I restart all the time, usually because I want something so specific and it takes so long to find something even close to what I want so I start making adjustments to what I want to make the process go by quicker.

But, then the things I cut out of what I want soon come back to bite me and little things start to bother me to no end. Until I reset. I've never had a town more than one month before.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Swurve said:


> I restart all the time, usually because I want something so specific and it takes so long to find something even close to what I want so I start making adjustments to what I want to make the process go by quicker.
> 
> But, then the things I cut out of what I want soon come back to bite me and little things start to bother me to no end. Until I reset. I've never had a town more than one month before.



The most I've had a town is maybe...2 or 3 months?  I can't be sure.  My first town was kept almost for one month, and the next one was started in August or July, I think, and ended around October.  I've had multiple other towns, but none of them have lasted as long.


----------



## ellemacc

I really want to reset my town, but I'm not sure. My town's name and layout are horrible, and most villagers aren't too popular, but I've grown to love them. I haven't gotten too far in terms of development, hybrids, etc., but I'm a hoarder at heart and keep almost everything I find. I only have one copy of the game and no friends, so I don't have a place to store my items. It's hard making a choice. I hate how no one in my area has AC, so I never get streetpasses. ;-;


----------



## poliwag0

So I lost my game for 3 months and found it today. Should I restart? I currently have 3 dream villagers so will getting people to hold them be a problem?

Edit: I've decided to restart.


----------



## Frozen

I think I'm going to have to restart. I have a nice town, with my favourite colours for the train station and town hall, a fruit I like, the grass type I like, some dreamies, and I've just passed Gracie's check and have the last upgrade of T&T store....BUT, I just have that nagging voice in my head that wants a restart. I just know that if I don't, I'll always be thinking it in the back of my mind, and I wont be able to fully keep enjoying the town I have now if I don't. :/


----------



## Gingersnap

I've found that if you're second guessing your town, its better to just reset. Starting with a clean slate is fun since you learn from your mistakes in that you made in your old town. I'm usually upset at first because I mostly don't want to lose villagers but I'll eventually get them back.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

ellemacc said:


> I really want to reset my town, but I'm not sure. My town's name and layout are horrible, and most villagers aren't too popular, but I've grown to love them. I haven't gotten too far in terms of development, hybrids, etc., but I'm a hoarder at heart and keep almost everything I find. I only have one copy of the game and no friends, so I don't have a place to store my items. It's hard making a choice. I hate how no one in my area has AC, so I never get streetpasses. ;-;



If I were you, I would most likely restart.  If you map is horrible, it'll be nagging at you for the rest of the time you have your town.  Also, if you wait until your town is further developed, then you would most likely miss it more than you would since you would have so many more things than you do currently.
That's just my input; I would say go for it!   I think you'll be glad you did!


----------



## JellyBeans

ellemacc said:


> I really want to reset my town, but I'm not sure. My town's name and layout are horrible, and most villagers aren't too popular, but I've grown to love them. I haven't gotten too far in terms of development, hybrids, etc., but I'm a hoarder at heart and keep almost everything I find. I only have one copy of the game and no friends, so I don't have a place to store my items. It's hard making a choice. I hate how no one in my area has AC, so I never get streetpasses. ;-;



I was in a similar situation. I reset, and I couldn't be happier. I say, go for it. And people on here are willing to hold your stuff, i.e. me


----------



## Improv

I just got a town yesterday and I already hate it.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Swurve said:


> I just got a town yesterday and I already hate it.



What's wrong with it?


----------



## Improv

MadisonCrossing said:


> What's wrong with it?



Haha, I just woke up and looked at it and nothing looked as good as I thought it did.


----------



## yuujuu

*Dumping items?*

Hi, everyone! I'm new here (literally just joined), and I'm hoping someone can help me out. ^_^; I want to re-set my town and start fresh... but the Harvest Festival is tomorrow! I have a bunch of items saved up for the event, etc.

Would some kind, awesome soul in this thread be willing to let me dump my items in their town, so I can re-set my game and come back to collect them afterwards?

My friend has been promising me all week that I could do this in her town, but she's too busy to get online. 

Today's the last day. I'm cutting it close, but I'm desperate! Please help! x_x


----------



## MadisonCrossing

yuujuu said:


> Hi, everyone! I'm new here (literally just joined), and I'm hoping someone can help me out. ^_^; I want to re-set my town and start fresh... but the Harvest Festival is tomorrow! I have a bunch of items saved up for the event, etc.
> 
> Would some kind, awesome soul in this thread be willing to let me dump my items in their town, so I can re-set my game and come back to collect them afterwards?
> 
> My friend has been promising me all week that I could do this in her town, but she's too busy to get online.
> 
> Today's the last day. I'm cutting it close, but I'm desperate! Please help! x_x



I can help you if you want!^^ Just send me a Visitor Message and I can add you to my 3DS.  I just started a town 2 days ago to experience the festival myself, so it's not like my town is amazing. xD
My character's name is Lisa and the town is Canada (although that's not my real name nor where I live), so that's the town to look for.
Let me know when you want to come by!  I'll add you in a moment!


----------



## yuujuu

MadisonCrossing said:


> I can help you if you want!^^ Just send me a Visitor Message and I can add you to my 3DS.  I just started a town 2 days ago to experience the festival myself, so it's not like my town is amazing. xD
> My character's name is Lisa and the town is Canada (although that's not my real name nor where I live), so that's the town to look for.
> Let me know when you want to come by!  I'll add you in a moment!



Thanks so much! I just sent you a PM.


----------



## Neli

The thought of resetting popped in my mind a few days ago, and is still looming there as I type this. :/ My daily chores have gotten tedious, my neighbors: boring, my layout is becoming more and more inconvenient and clumsy after each PWP I add, my character name and town name are getting old, there are many things I regret doing, I feel like I've done too much too soon.. I just weighed the pro's and con's on a notepad, and it seems like the right thing to do is to reset. New neighbors, new layout, fresh mayor and town name, blank canvas, etc.. I'm not one to care about losing things like Unlocked Shops and the Museum donations. 

I think I'm going to do it. I just need to think a little more for just a little while longer, so I don't regret my hasty decisions. I'll either edit this post or post again when and if I decide to restart and let you guys in on the details.

*edit*: Decided to go through with it. Mayor name will be *Reed*, town will be *Paisley*. Each both hold special meanings to me. If your curious what the meanings are, feel free to stalk my profile. I just thought I'd spare you the details in a desperate attempt to make this post somehow shorter, but now I can see it's already getting long, so. ;-; 
Face will be: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
I'm just hoping for good neighbors. I'll edit this again when I've found my town.


----------



## elizard

I recently got a new 3ds (upgraded to an xl) and consequently traded in my old one. What no one told me was that i'd need to use the inherent data transfer function if i ever wanted to see any of my save data again (i had a digital copy of ac). So, in making a new town, i found a layout i thought i was happy with and such. And now, all at once, i am utterly _"meh"_ about my whole town. I'm thinking of restarting but alas, i just finished most of my main street and laid some basic paths. Plus, tomorrow is the harvest festival, of course. But I really think i'll just sell Stitches and then reset, saving all my bells and some cute outfits. But i'm not sure


----------



## Gizmodo

Eurgh im at such a crossroads ;__;
had my town since July... but im really bored of it, i hardly ever go on, nothing really to do, and i think the reason is, is that i made my town too perfect.. i resetted for villagers, and i want a natural town, where i just let anyone move in etc, and play the game in that way...
But id lose too much! i've had perfect town rating, golden can, bells, creepy set, spooky set.. etc, and can i really afford to lose all that?
Plus i would dearly miss Willow & Vesta (they would be the only two i would miss) however i could try and get them back in a new town, and let the other 8 villagers be naturals who i didnt hand pick?
idk
or i could buy a 2nd copy, but then wouldnt that just make me play the first copy even less and it be a waste
grr ;_;
Oh and id also miss Apple & Stitches


----------



## Puffy

reset eight days ago because everybody cool moved out and I couldn't stand anything about  my town. didn't even miss anyone.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Gizmodo said:


> Eurgh im at such a crossroads ;__;
> had my town since July... but im really bored of it, i hardly ever go on, nothing really to do, and i think the reason is, is that i made my town too perfect.. i resetted for villagers, and i want a natural town, where i just let anyone move in etc, and play the game in that way...
> But id lose too much! i've had perfect town rating, golden can, bells, creepy set, spooky set.. etc, and can i really afford to lose all that?
> Plus i would dearly miss Willow & Vesta (they would be the only two i would miss) however i could try and get them back in a new town, and let the other 8 villagers be naturals who i didnt hand pick?
> idk
> or i could buy a 2nd copy, but then wouldnt that just make me play the first copy even less and it be a waste
> grr ;_;
> Oh and id also miss Apple & Stitches



That's a tough one.   I remember that we both got towns on the same day and you seemed to really like it at first, but I understand the sense of boredom you feel!  If I were you, I would maybe keep the villagers you like and let the others leave on their own so it's more natural for you.  But if you really want to start over and there's a lot bugging you, I would go for the reset.
If you want to keep up with a second town, though, I would do that too.  It just depends on how much you like your town and what you'll miss.
Is your layout a big problem?  You could always post a picture so it'll give me a better idea of whether you should start over or not.   Either way, good luck!


----------



## autumnleavesxo

My town is really beginning to bore me - I hate the layout, hate most of my villagers, and I tried cycling out some of the villagers I didn't like but ended up with more -_- my 2 flatmates are willing to hold the 4 villagers I want to keep, so I'm seriously considering resetting once I've got those villagers out. Have you guys ever regretted resetting? That's what I'm worried about, haha


----------



## MadisonCrossing

autumnleavesxo said:


> My town is really beginning to bore me - I hate the layout, hate most of my villagers, and I tried cycling out some of the villagers I didn't like but ended up with more -_- my 2 flatmates are willing to hold the 4 villagers I want to keep, so I'm seriously considering resetting once I've got those villagers out. Have you guys ever regretted resetting? That's what I'm worried about, haha



The only time I did was when I restarted my very first town.  It was perfect - apples, good villagers, circle grass - but for some reason, I just wanted to see what restarting was like.  The only thing I didn't like about my town was that I was simply bored.  I loved everything else.  If that's the deal with your town then you should keep it, but if there's a lot of problems I recommend restarting, or, if you don't want to, you could try getting a second copy to see what it's like.
Still, good luck!


----------



## Vickielockie

I'm stuck. I've had my game since June and I really want to Reset. I feel bad, because I've time Travelled a lot, However, If I do reset I'll loose loads.
I have a perfect town, but hate my layout.
I have a large catalogue/bug/fish/underwater set.
My house is complete.
I have lots of money saved. 
I have loads of money invested in different PWPs and have GracieGrace at the Nooklings shop. 
I also have some really cool villagers, but more bad than good.
I think that my sister may be getting the game for x-mas, so if she does I'll ask her if I can move stuff over to reset. But I still don't know if I want to loose my PWP and the shops. Should I wait, or not reset at all? 
Thanks XXX


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Vickielockie said:


> I'm stuck. I've had my game since June and I really want to Reset. I feel bad, because I've time Travelled a lot, However, If I do reset I'll loose loads.
> I have a perfect town, but hate my layout.
> I have a large catalogue/bug/fish/underwater set.
> My house is complete.
> I have lots of money saved.
> I have loads of money invested in different PWPs and have GracieGrace at the Nooklings shop.
> I also have some really cool villagers, but more bad than good.
> I think that my sister may be getting the game for x-mas, so if she does I'll ask her if I can move stuff over to reset. But I still don't know if I want to loose my PWP and the shops. Should I wait, or not reset at all?
> Thanks XXX



All of what you have done, could be done again in a new town.
If you're getting bored, you'll enjoy New Leaf less. 
You'll find new friends in a new town and there's people on this website who are willing to hold your stuff! 
Good luck.


----------



## Gizmodo

MadisonCrossing said:


> That's a tough one.   I remember that we both got towns on the same day and you seemed to really like it at first, but I understand the sense of boredom you feel!  If I were you, I would maybe keep the villagers you like and let the others leave on their own so it's more natural for you.  But if you really want to start over and there's a lot bugging you, I would go for the reset.
> If you want to keep up with a second town, though, I would do that too.  It just depends on how much you like your town and what you'll miss.
> Is your layout a big problem?  You could always post a picture so it'll give me a better idea of whether you should start over or not.   Either way, good luck!



Its just so difficult i want a new town so badly, but i dont want to lose my stuff
if i could store everything easily i wouldnt mind?
and i dont want a 2nd copy as it will be a waste lol as the 1st copy will just never get used so i might aswell have 1


----------



## Shiny Celebi

I sorta wonder if I should reset. 

There are few villagers I really like and I dont really like my town. Ive unlocked everything though and I dont want to lose all my items. I really dont want to buy a second copy of the game though, I dont have much money.


----------



## Gizmodo

Still need more advice so if anyone can help thanks (


----------



## poliwag0

So I'm going to reset today. I stored all my rare items in someone else's town... but I kind of want to start from scratch without any items. But that'll just be a waste of time to get all the reorder able DLCs and whatnot again, won't it?

So should I get rid of all my items, all the items except for my villager pics and stuff, or keep everything?


----------



## JellyBeans

Gizmodo said:


> Still need more advice so if anyone can help thanks (



Well, I reset twice. The first time I had about 3 or 4 dreamies. But I reset 'cause I knew I could get them back. I reset again because I wasn't happy with the layout. But then I found a nice layout. I got all my dreamies pretty quickly, thanks to all these cycling threads. I'd reset. You can easily get back the villagers you will miss, and people on here can hold your items for you if you'll miss them.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Gizmodo said:


> Still need more advice so if anyone can help thanks (



If you're really bored of your town, I would recommend restarting.  Plus, restarting brings a lot back into the game, and it's better to restart with a town you love rather than keep a town you regret doing something with.
Good luck!


----------



## autumnleavesxo

Pretty much decided to restart once I've got my friend to hold the 2 villagers I want to keep <3 my layout and just pretty much everything about my town is frustrating me and I've timetravelled a lot more than I originally intended to, so I think it's time for me to reset


----------



## Improv

I like my town layout now but Merengue just left me and honestly I feel like deleting the entire thing. Diana is the only villager holding me back.


----------



## Chessa

I'm thinking about resetting too but all my finished buildings......my hybrids.......my bells.....I have every kind of fruit...I have Curlos and Zell.....And in a way I think well you live in the town you live so I have to make the best of it but I would like a better beach, a better river, more place for pw's *sigh*


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Chessa said:


> I'm thinking about resetting too but all my finished buildings......my hybrids.......my bells.....I have every kind of fruit...I have Curlos and Zell.....And in a way I think well you live in the town you live so I have to make the best of it but I would like a better beach, a better river, more place for pw's *sigh*



Do you have a second copy?


----------



## Chessa

No I don't


----------



## Zanessa

I wanna reset my cycling town after Marshal and Marina move out. The river isn't straight enough and I've seen prettier layouts. You can visit my cycling town with the DC or cycling town.


----------



## Gizmodo

Freya moved... urgh my town is dying


----------



## Gizmodo

Decided what im doing 
My mum is getting a 3DS for christmas
my present is going to be 2 3DS games for her, and she really wants new leaf, so ill get that 
Then when i ever want to reset i can just put all my items in her town and obviously i can trust my mum, so it will all be fine


----------



## Vickielockie

Would anyone mind holding some of my items, fruit and hybrids so I can reset? I'll gladly give you some bells for your help, I just want some one I can trust so that I know my items are safe. Thanks.


----------



## Lion-Lhasa

I'm thinking of restarting, for some reason I hate my layout and I don't like where I put my house.
Is there a way to give someone else my mayor-ship?

I also don't like tat my plaza is in the top right-hand corner, out the way of everything.

But:
My Re-Tail store is just above the pier
The river is a nice shape and allows for plenty of PWPs
I have some lovely villagers that were gifted
Pears

I really wanted my native fruit to be peaches, apples or oranges and the only reason I settled on this town is because there was no one that I really hated and 2 dreamies were there as starters, which I realize was a mistake.
I also did the villager reset trick to place the location of houses or to get a different villager if I didn't like the one that was going to move in. I feel I've kind of spoiled it for myself and would prefer a more natural town with that absolutely perfect layout.


----------



## autumnleavesxo

I decided to reset, and I'm in the middle of choosing a town now - this one has a weird layout, but it has apples and Chrissy and Francine as starters, so I might keep it for a while.


----------



## Rosalina

So I'm gonna reset either today or on Saturday. I really need someone to salvage the stuff I want to keep. Also if I could sell my remaining Perfect Fruits that would be nice.

And also if I could use up one of your slots for a Pro Design I have, because its one of my favourite outfits and I can't seem to find the QR code for it.


----------



## honeyvanille

I didn’t really put that much thought into PWPs and now my town design really sucks. I don't feel like the flow is as good as other towns I've seen (so jelly uwu; ) I like the whimsical approach, but now I’m kinda wishing that I had been more calculating about where I placed things. I also don't like my mayor name or town name since I just picked it in a hurry. To restart or not to restart? I already put so many hours in it, ahhh! And I have a lot of dreamies.

I do have a digital copy (that I use solely for cycling) and my bf has a DS so it's not hard to transfer items and villagers. It's just...all that time. D: The thought of rebuilding everything from scratch is not very inviting.
*
On another note, I am literally online all day long so this is an open invitation* to anyone who needs to transfer items during a reset. I can keep your things for you while you re-make your town. Just message me!


----------



## Lion-Lhasa

So I've come to the conclusion that I probably won't restart and that once I've placed a couple of bridges and arranged my fruit trees my town will become wonderful. I hope.


----------



## Nymph

Ahhhh thinking about resetting? Idk this is my second town (because I didn't like my first layout)...I thought that I had a good layout this time around but I'm starting to realize I don't like it anymore :/ 

I thought it would be good space-wise but it's sooooooooo cramped right now, I can fit hardly any PWPs/extra houses/villager houses/landscaping in general. The rock placement is horrible...I wish all rocks were destructible in this game but alas. I'm really disappointed at the lack of space in this game...I hope they improve this in the sequel.

I don't care much about the museum so that's not a loss (doesn't take too long to fill anyway). My main issues would be all the stuff i'd have to leave behind :/ Unless someone would be kind enough to hold a toooon of things for me (I'd also be willing to do the same for  other folks, after I've reset.). Unlocking everything again would be annoying. Losing all my QR paths. Losing all my unlocked PWPs x___x 

Also does anyone know the town layout with the most space? (best river position?)


----------



## Rosalina

Okay, I need someone to hold all my stuff urgently. I have about 85 items I want to keep exactly. Most of them are unorderables and DLC. (not including all my bags of money though). And it would also be appreciated if I could save a pro design which I cant find the QR code for in town. Pleaaaasseeeeeee.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Nymph said:


> Also does anyone know the town layout with the most space? (best river position?)



All towns have equal space, but some of them feel like there's less because of the way the river is and what kind of turns it has.  The land size is the same, but it's just put in different places so it might feel more cramped with different town designs and layouts.
As of for the best river position, it's really up to you what you like, but there's a thread that has all the styles of layouts on it.  Unfortunately, I don't remember the name of it, so I can't really tell you which one it was.   It can be found by searching on Google, though.  It's really up to you what you feel is the best position, depending on where you want projects to go and what kind of projects you want.
@*Samus*/@*Vickielockie*: I can help you, if you want, along with anyone else that needs the help!  I don't accept payments, though; I do it all for free.  I'm only free on the weekends, sadly, so I understand if you want someone else that's not so busy to help.  It's just school and...ugh, so much homework. :c  But I'm willing to help out nonetheless. ^^  Feel free to send me a PM/VM if you want!


----------



## JellyBeans

Samus said:


> Okay, I need someone to hold all my stuff urgently. I have about 85 items I want to keep exactly. Most of them are unorderables and DLC. (not including all my bags of money though). And it would also be appreciated if I could save a pro design which I cant find the QR code for in town. Pleaaaasseeeeeee.



I can help. My mule has loads of space and I'm on most days and trusted. Shoot me a PM

- - - Post Merge - - -

My message goes to anyone - I'm more than willing to help!


----------



## Improv

I hate myself so much. I have nearly all my dream villagers and I feel like restarting because

a.) these villagers KEEP SINGING THEIR TOWN TUNE FROM PAST TOWNS ALL THE TIME
b.) this layout kind of sucks lots
c.) not fond of the train station color (not changing exterior, so this matters)
d.) my bby Merengue left me and I don't feel like going through 16 villagers

I feel like I'm never going to keep a town forever or ever get the final shop upgrades legit. ;_;


----------



## poliwag0

I think you should restart if you don't like your layout but villagers are pretty much always going to sing their town tunes so you can't really change that.


----------



## kitanii

I just reset! I'm all excited like I was when I first got the game!


----------



## LilyElizabeth

Swurve said:


> I hate myself so much. I have nearly all my dream villagers and I feel like restarting because
> 
> a.) these villagers KEEP SINGING THEIR TOWN TUNE FROM PAST TOWNS ALL THE TIME
> b.) this layout kind of sucks lots
> c.) not fond of the train station color (not changing exterior, so this matters)
> d.) my bby Merengue left me and I don't feel like going through 16 villagers
> 
> I feel like I'm never going to keep a town forever or ever get the final shop upgrades legit. ;_;



Villagers singing their old town tunes are the only reason I don't trade/buy villagers. I hate it so much when they're like "I used to know this one kid back in ....." ugh!


----------



## Diableos

I really wish I had an extra copy of New Leaf. I would've kept my first town on my downloaded copy and I would've done everything I wanted on that one, and used the other as a mule for whatever I wanted. I also wish I had it so I could restart on it to feed the hunger of wanting to restart. Right now, I do have some of my dreamies. Some things are going well in my town, that's for sure... however, I can't help but worry so much over the smallest things. In my first town, I did know a good amount about the game because I watched a lot of videos before getting the game, but I didn't know about the reset trick when it comes to villagers, I wasn't interested in trading, etc. I even managed to get some nice villagers by luck. It wasn't the best layout in the world. I liked it at first but then started to dislike it. I think I should've kept it though, especially considering I regret it now. Isn't that how it always is? 

Anyway, I don't know if I do want to reset or not. I'm kind of tempted, but at the same time I could keep my current town. I keep thinking about resetting and just not worrying about certain things. I might spend a small amount of time resetting to get a layout that I like or something, but if I don't have the right fruit or whatever, I won't let it bother me. If I start with 5 animals I dislike, I'd probably reset and try again, but if they were okay, I'd just keep the town. That way I can just turn the game into much more of a casual thing. No need to worry about trading. Sure, I could give some animals away if they move out and other people want them, but if I can't get ahold of my dreamies, I won't mind. I could just stop worrying about things in my current town, but... it's a little difficult to explain. It wouldn't feel right to be worrying about getting everything perfect, to suddenly not caring.

I don't know if I should do it. I have a feeling I'd end up regretting the reset, but then not worrying about my town and just playing whenever I can would be nice. Hmm...


----------



## Lion-Lhasa

So yet again I poked Leonardo into my mothers game for safe keeping and restarted...
I gave into temptation..
I feel I have actually found my perfect town though.

Pros:
Simple river that leaves lots of open space
Lolly as starter villager
Plaza in the centre of town
Re-Tail near the train station (didn't think this would be as good as it is)
My house location (in the middle of town by the plaza)
2 long beaches
PEACHES!

Cons:
No villagers that I really like but Lolly and Purrl (meh)

That's about it really
In this village I plan to let it grow naturally, no villager resetting or anything. I also plan on getting everyones pictures before they move out. Even the uglies, this could be a never ending quest. But maybe I'll grow attached to villagers that I didn't like before.


----------



## JellyBeans

Gah I want to reset again, 'cause of looking at this thread.

_Dear Santa

For Christmas, can I have another copy of AnimalCrossing:NewLeaf?_


----------



## LilyElizabeth

Diableos said:


> I really wish I had an extra copy of New Leaf. I would've kept my first town on my downloaded copy and I would've done everything I wanted on that one, and used the other as a mule for whatever I wanted. I also wish I had it so I could restart on it to feed the hunger of wanting to restart. Right now, I do have some of my dreamies. Some things are going well in my town, that's for sure... however, I can't help but worry so much over the smallest things. In my first town, I did know a good amount about the game because I watched a lot of videos before getting the game, but I didn't know about the reset trick when it comes to villagers, I wasn't interested in trading, etc. I even managed to get some nice villagers by luck. It wasn't the best layout in the world. I liked it at first but then started to dislike it. I think I should've kept it though, especially considering I regret it now. Isn't that how it always is?
> 
> Anyway, I don't know if I do want to reset or not. I'm kind of tempted, but at the same time I could keep my current town. I keep thinking about resetting and just not worrying about certain things. I might spend a small amount of time resetting to get a layout that I like or something, but if I don't have the right fruit or whatever, I won't let it bother me. If I start with 5 animals I dislike, I'd probably reset and try again, but if they were okay, I'd just keep the town. That way I can just turn the game into much more of a casual thing. No need to worry about trading. Sure, I could give some animals away if they move out and other people want them, but if I can't get ahold of my dreamies, I won't mind. I could just stop worrying about things in my current town, but... it's a little difficult to explain. It wouldn't feel right to be worrying about getting everything perfect, to suddenly not caring.
> 
> I don't know if I should do it. I have a feeling I'd end up regretting the reset, but then not worrying about my town and just playing whenever I can would be nice. Hmm...



My advice? Don't reset. I spent 3 months resetting, totalling over 9,000 resets. It was hell. 

I know what it's like to want to start fresh, nothing beats that 'brand new town' feeling. But really, it only lasts about an hour, then you'll want to go again. Stick with your town, then you'll have nothing to regret  When i get the restart-itch, I find that looking through all the pictures I took in my town convinces me not too 

But, if you're really not happy, go for it. It sounds like you really want a brand new start. It'll only niggle at you more if you leave it much longer...


----------



## The4thDoctor

I really want to reset, but I keep having this nagging thought in my head that I'll regret it, I'm gonna lose so much progress, and I'm gonna lose my whole bug and fish collection. My town is just awful though, and I just want to reset so badly.


----------



## JellyBeans

JellyBeans said:


> Gah I want to reset again, 'cause of looking at this thread.
> 
> _Dear Santa
> 
> For Christmas, can I have another copy of AnimalCrossing:NewLeaf?_



I mean, I know I have all my dream villagers. But life is gonna get a bit stale having the same villagers day in, day out, isn't it? I worked really hard to get them, though.. Hnng. I like my layout, but I feel like I could find a better one. But then I have to consider getting apples, circle grass. And then I wouldn't have my wonderful castle house. And I'd obviously have to start again. But I don't think I'd mind that, considering I TT. And then all the money towards my PWPs, all my PWPs, all my hard work... gone. Then again, I reset once. I can do it again. Decisions, decisions... 
What do you guys think I should do? Reset? Or keep my town?

And, if I do keep my town, when I complete everything (T&T emporium, all emotions, big house, fairytale town hall and station, all fairytale PWPs, complete encyclopedia)(which will take a while) I'd reset. But like that's ages away in the future. Waaaaaaay off.

GUYS HELP ME A NEW THING TO THINK ABOUT HAS POPPED UP NOW. I NEED TO STAY AWAY FROM THIS THREAD.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And, anyway, as life gets busier, I'll probably stop playing, then come back to find it's a wasteland, then reset. But like is that the way to go?


----------



## Diableos

JellyBeans said:


> I mean, I know I have all my dream villagers. But life is gonna get a bit stale having the same villagers day in, day out, isn't it? I worked really hard to get them, though.. Hnng. I like my layout, but I feel like I could find a better one. But then I have to consider getting apples, circle grass. And then I wouldn't have my wonderful castle house. And I'd obviously have to start again. But I don't think I'd mind that, considering I TT. And then all the money towards my PWPs, all my PWPs, all my hard work... gone. Then again, I reset once. I can do it again. Decisions, decisions...
> What do you guys think I should do? Reset? Or keep my town?
> 
> And, if I do keep my town, when I complete everything (T&T emporium, all emotions, big house, fairytale town hall and station, all fairytale PWPs, complete encyclopedia)(which will take a while) I'd reset. But like that's ages away in the future. Waaaaaaay off.
> 
> GUYS HELP ME A NEW THING TO THINK ABOUT HAS POPPED UP NOW. I NEED TO STAY AWAY FROM THIS THREAD.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And, anyway, as life gets busier, I'll probably stop playing, then come back to find it's a wasteland, then reset. But like is that the way to go?



I'd say to get another copy. I think that's what I'm going to do. I'll keep checking on my main one every few days just to make sure things stay how I want them, and use the other one for much, much more of a casual thing, or to TT and not worry about anything. And at least in my case, it might be possible to pass villagers over to my other file, or would I need two 3DS consoles for that? Either way, I can just use that as a mule and for messing about, I suppose. Use that extra file for the resetting needs. I would say it's not worth it to lose all of that progress. I regret resetting my first and best town, and I can only hope my current one would ever become that good.

The second file wouldn't even need to be perfect, if you don't want to spend the time trying to get a perfect town again. If you're happy with what you've got, then you should definitely keep it.


----------



## JellyBeans

Well, I'm goin' into town in a couple of weeks. Hopefully I can snag a second copy.

But really, for the most part, my only criticism of my town is the grass xD It's just.. y'know, resetting's addictive? I'll just back out of this thread and not return. It's making me want to reset myself. It's.. just.. addictive. Gah.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*sob sob* Uploading pics to my laptop and I can see pics of my old town. I miss it.


----------



## Nelly

I reset my City Folk game because it was a barren wasteland. I just felt really bad for the villagers living there.
I say if you return to...pretty much a dead town, that's when you should reset. Though make sure you have someone hang onto your bells and valuables so you don't lose those.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

JellyBeans said:


> _Dear Santa
> 
> For Christmas, can I have another copy of AnimalCrossing:NewLeaf?_



Haha, that's exactly like me!  It might be foolish, but I still believe in Santa (though not as much as before, of course; sometimes I wonder if my parents do anything).  It's fun making a list anyway.  Plus, I'm only 13, so there's lots of things in the world I still want!
Anyway, I want another copy of New Leaf so I can save one for either trading or cycling villagers.  I'll probably cycle.  It won't be too big of a deal to not get another copy, but I really want one. c:
I'm just worried that I'll never get out of the resetting loop, though.  I don't want to become bored.  But, now that I think about it, that's a good reason to have another copy so I can just reset over and over!


----------



## JellyBeans

MadisonCrossing said:


> Haha, that's exactly like me!  It might be foolish, but I still believe in Santa (though not as much as before, of course; sometimes I wonder if my parents do anything).  It's fun making a list anyway.  Plus, I'm only 13, so there's lots of things in the world I still want!
> Anyway, I want another copy of New Leaf so I can save one for either trading or cycling villagers.  I'll probably cycle.  It won't be too big of a deal to not get another copy, but I really want one. c:
> I'm just worried that I'll never get out of the resetting loop, though.  I don't want to become bored.  But, now that I think about it, that's a good reason to have another copy so I can just reset over and over!



That's why I want another copy! Trading, selling, cycling, and resetting again and again and again and again!


----------



## monochrom3

Phoebe moved and I'm thinking of resetting. But I don't want to lose Diana and other things(and I could just cycle for Phoebe) so yup.

Anyways, does the count is based on each move-in or each move-out?


----------



## JellyBeans

monochrom3 said:


> Phoebe moved and I'm thinking of resetting. But I don't want to lose Diana and other things(and I could just cycle for Phoebe) so yup.
> 
> Anyways, does the count is based on each move-in or each move-out?



Move out.


----------



## Matthew

I have been thinking about resetting my town for a few weeks now to where i'm not even happy with the town I live in at all. This was my first animal crossing and I made stupid mistakes like putting my house near a cliff and ramp because I thought seashells were an awesome source of money. I'm okay with my fruit but it isn't the best. I have pears but I like apples and cherrys better. I also HATE the name I gave my town (Mewtown) I saw someone on here with the town name delfino (the island in super mario sunshine, my favorite video game) and I thought that name fit me well. So this morning I am resetting. I know about animal crossing to an extent that I can make wise decisions such as the placement of my home, I know to but the flowers/saplings from leif every day when I get them, etc . Sorry for writing a lot to read (I usually write about 3 lines)


----------



## The4thDoctor

I really want to reset, but I have so much stuff I want to save. I've been thinking about resetting for almost a week now, I haven't even played the game. I really just want to get it over with, but I also want to keep my stuff.


----------



## poliwag0

The4thDoctor said:


> I really want to reset, but I have so much stuff I want to save. I've been thinking about resetting for almost a week now, I haven't even played the game. I really just want to get it over with, but I also want to keep my stuff.


I can hold your stuff for you.


----------



## Akr4m

I want to reset so badly just because I don't really like my town name. I want a name that has something to do with food. Any suggestions? XD


----------



## poliwag0

Akr4m said:


> I want to reset so badly just because I don't really like my town name. I want a name that has something to do with food. Any suggestions? XD


Pooptown! It _does_ have something to do with food.


----------



## Miss Renee

Today I thought about resetting just so the date on my ID would be June 9th like when I first got my game.
(most idiotic reason ever)

TTing in general ruins the game for me and I TT'd to get my dreamies.
Villagers don't even matter to me anymore. So I would just want Jambette and a decent layout. 
I don't care about native fruit, starters, grass pattern, etc...

Since I have dreamies it makes me feel obligated to play.
I'd play everyday anyways but I hate feeling like I have to because OH NO SOMEONE MIGHT MOVE.
It ruins the fun for me and I am finally realizing it. So what if Boone moves? He is just a jock like any other.

Should I really restart or not?

If so, which town name is better? Macaroni or Nashira?


----------



## Improv

Miss Renee said:


> Today I thought about resetting just so the date on my ID would be June 9th like when I first got my game.
> (most idiotic reason ever)
> 
> TTing in general ruins the game for me and I TT'd to get my dreamies.
> Villagers don't even matter to me anymore. So I would just want Jambette and a decent layout.
> I don't care about native fruit, starters, grass pattern, etc...
> 
> Since I have dreamies it makes me feel obligated to play.
> I'd play everyday anyways but I hate feeling like I have to because OH NO SOMEONE MIGHT MOVE.
> It ruins the fun for me and I am finally realizing it. So what if Boone moves? He is just a jock like any other.
> 
> Should I really restart or not?
> 
> If so, which town name is better? Macaroni or Nashira?



No, no I feel the same way about having June 9th on my ID card. I just restarted twenty minutes ago, still going through the maps, but I'm worried about not being able to get the entire Santa outfit for Toy Day. I had a good layout but I, too, time traveled to get half of my dream villager list which made me hate my town because now you're stuck with the same villagers forever unless you sacrifice one.

I'd say reset if you're unhappy. Just don't give in to a town that doesn't have what you're looking for (don't take a bad map for Jambette, don't take a good map without Jambette). I take a map that I think I can work with and end up hating it very soon.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Swurve said:


> No, no I feel the same way about having June 9th on my ID card. I just restarted twenty minutes ago, still going through the maps, but I'm worried about not being able to get the entire Santa outfit for Toy Day. I had a good layout but I, too, time traveled to get half of my dream villager list which made me hate my town because now you're stuck with the same villagers forever unless you sacrifice one.
> 
> I'd say reset if you're unhappy. Just don't give in to a town that doesn't have what you're looking for (don't take a bad map for Jambette, don't take a good map without Jambette). I take a map that I think I can work with and end up hating it very soon.



What I'd say about your villagers is only keep a couple dream villagers.
I know there may be tons of villagers you'd like, (Lolly, Tia, Ankha and Stitches come to mind for me), but having villagers
that are like rivals to you may add some more incentive to the game.
I have a couple dream villagers in my town, (Merengue, Zucker and Apple) and hopefully I'll get Flurry and Hamphrey soon, but that'll be it. I'd like a town where some villagers are free to move out and travel the world, but some I'd love to keep
and continue being great friends with them.

Also, I reset in October, and I had a real problem with resetting. I found a town layout that was OK.
I've grown to love it. also because merengue was a starter
I really wanted my ID card date to be on June 14th, but that would've been too much trouble for me. I also don't TT.
The ID card isn't a big feature in this game, so I wouldn't worry about that.

Just my opinion and advice. 
Good luck on resetting!


----------



## Improv

Bear_Crossing said:


> I've grown to love it. also because merengue was a starter
> Good luck on resetting!



SLKDFHJD That's who I'm looking for.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Swurve said:


> SLKDFHJD That's who I'm looking for.



Aw! I wish you luck!
Hopefully, while you reset, you find a town map you really like and at least one of your dream villagers!


----------



## Akr4m

Miss Renee said:


> Today I thought about resetting just so the date on my ID would be June 9th like when I first got my game.
> (most idiotic reason ever)
> 
> TTing in general ruins the game for me and I TT'd to get my dreamies.
> Villagers don't even matter to me anymore. So I would just want Jambette and a decent layout.
> I don't care about native fruit, starters, grass pattern, etc...
> 
> Since I have dreamies it makes me feel obligated to play.
> I'd play everyday anyways but I hate feeling like I have to because OH NO SOMEONE MIGHT MOVE.
> It ruins the fun for me and I am finally realizing it. So what if Boone moves? He is just a jock like any other.
> 
> Should I really restart or not?
> 
> If so, which town name is better? Macaroni or Nashira?



I like Macaroni xD


----------



## Miss Renee

Swurve said:


> No, no I feel the same way about having June 9th on my ID card. I just restarted twenty minutes ago, still going through the maps, but I'm worried about not being able to get the entire Santa outfit for Toy Day. I had a good layout but I, too, time traveled to get half of my dream villager list which made me hate my town because now you're stuck with the same villagers forever unless you sacrifice one.
> 
> I'd say reset if you're unhappy. Just don't give in to a town that doesn't have what you're looking for (don't take a bad map for Jambette, don't take a good map without Jambette). I take a map that I think I can work with and end up hating it very soon.


Thank you! I think I am gonna do it then. What I meant about Jambette is that I would move her in from someone else probably.
The chances of finding a good map and her as a starter is really slim. hah


----------



## Gizmodo

Deciding i'm going to move my character over to my mum's town when she gets it at christmas.. then delete my town  (since i dont have the time) and make a new town in the summer 
Means i can dip in and out of animal crossing etc with no worries of villagers due to it being my mums town


----------



## Mayor Em

I feel like I should reset because I'm just unhappy with the layout of my town. Nothing flows, and it's making me sad. I feel like I've put so much work into this town though, so it's hard for me to decide right now. Ugh.


----------



## Improv

uglypug said:


> I feel like I should reset because I'm just unhappy with the layout of my town. Nothing flows, and it's making me sad. I feel like I've put so much work into this town though, so it's hard for me to decide right now. Ugh.



Once I start to dislike a town, everything starts to annoy me more and more until I reset. I still haven't found a town from this morning D: but I intend to reset for weeks until I get a good map.


----------



## momayo

I resetted a little more than a week ago after realizing that there were so many things I could be doing better. The one thing I regret about resetting is that I really missed some of my previous villagers. I was really upset when I couldn't find them again. I'm happy that I met my new villagers now, though; I wouldn't have known about their existence if I hadn't developed a new interest in making a better town.


----------



## JestJester

Part of me just wants to reset my town. When I made my first town I was so happy and excited and I loved my villagers, but I got stuck with a face I could not stand. In my second town I hated my villagers so much and I kept getting dreadful villagers so I started TT them out. TT just ruined the game for me. Part of me wants to reset, but the other part of me feels like buying a second copy and turning my current game into a cycling town. What do you guys think?


----------



## Mayor Em

JestJester said:


> Part of me just wants to reset my town. When I made my first town I was so happy and excited and I loved my villagers, but I got stuck with a face I could not stand. In my second town I hated my villagers so much and I kept getting dreadful villagers so I started TT them out. TT just ruined the game for me. Part of me wants to reset, but the other part of me feels like buying a second copy and turning my current game into a cycling town. What do you guys think?



This thought just occurred to me as I was reading your post. I'll most likely go with that option, and I could probably go pick up a new copy today. Oh man this makes me happy.


----------



## JestJester

uglypug said:


> This thought just occurred to me as I was reading your post. I'll most likely go with that option, and I could probably go pick up a new copy today. Oh man this makes me happy.



Yeah! I just decided to go ahead and do it. I already ordered the game and I'm so excited!


----------



## jPottie

You guys will never find a perfect town, there is no such thing! I'm sure you all thought your current towns were perfect once too, but now they're not. The same thing will happen again. It's a trap! Just focus on the good about your town and learn to work with its quirks to make it unique. A lot of nice dream towns I visit have maps that I'd never choose, but they made them work.


----------



## Diableos

jPottie said:


> You guys will never find a perfect town, there is no such thing! I'm sure you all thought your current towns were perfect once too, but now they're not. The same thing will happen again. It's a trap! Just focus on the good about your town and learn to work with its quirks to make it unique. A lot of nice dream towns I visit have maps that I'd never choose, but they made them work.



This is basically why I want to get a second copy of the game, although part of me still feels like it may be a waste of money. Any town I've seen that I thought was perfect, which includes my very first town, ended up annoying me in one way or another, then it just kept building up. I do wish I kept at it and made it work though, because I knew I'd get into a resetting loop and I'm now trying to get out of it by focusing on the good aspects of my town.


----------



## Toeto

I am going to restart a final time at 31 december. I want to to a 365 day challange with ONE town, just to see it grow.


----------



## Diableos

Toeto said:


> I am going to restart a final time at 31 december. I want to to a 365 day challange with ONE town, just to see it grow.



You know, that's not a bad idea at all, actually. Reading this has made me want to just restart on my current town instead of focusing on the good aspects of it, hah. It's just difficult deciding whether or not I want to. I've restarted so many times now and I just don't know if I can stomach another reset, but maybe I should. Maybe one final reset for the new year will be a good idea? It's hard to say.


----------



## Mayor Em

jPottie said:


> You guys will never find a perfect town, there is no such thing! I'm sure you all thought your current towns were perfect once too, but now they're not. The same thing will happen again. It's a trap! Just focus on the good about your town and learn to work with its quirks to make it unique. A lot of nice dream towns I visit have maps that I'd never choose, but they made them work.



lol I just went ahead and did it. I reset once, and I am so much happier for it. With learning what I have from my first town, I can already see where I'd like to place things. Not all willy-nilly like I did previously; and with things I could not simply move. I'm determined to making this work, and I'm very glad I just went ahead and did it.


----------



## Improv

Resetting: Day 2
It's been a rough two days, I'm running out of food and I have lost all feeling in my fingertips. Pls send help.

e: I just found a town! Yay! I love almost everything in this town. c:


----------



## Daisy Dee

Currently rolling through maps with Rover... ugh. I've reset MULTIPLE times this week. It really is a curse!


----------



## Saranghae

I want to reset on my second game but I don't really know what to look for with maps? Like what's good and what isn't?


----------



## beffa

Thought I'd use my previous blog post to ask for advice.

Since I started Animal Crossing: New Leaf, I never had a goal in mind. That was completely obvious as I started. I picked any old map, settled for any old villagers, and didn't even track my progress in the game. I just didn't really give a crap. I put my house anywhere and went with the first place I tried. I didn't take notice of anything in my town.

Then I started to take notice of my map. I'd picked this randomly of course, but I actually started to like it. I mainly took notice when I'd started seeing other peoples' towns, and I began to become critical of my own. I thought it was pretty much perfect with the one whole beach beach, private beach, and placement of the Event Plaza and Town Hall were perfect. Right next to each other, right in the middle. Yeah, right. I wasn't happy with my house placement still, but I could work around it at the time.

Then the day came for me to build the anticipated caf?, and I came to realize that there was limited, if not no space for me to put the caf?. I wanted it up against a river or by the train station rails, but I didn't have any space. There was either ponds, my house, the Town Hall or the Event Plaza in the way. I was distraught. I'd placed my house smack-bang in the middle of the widest spot by a the river, the two important places were slammed in the center, which was ALSO by a river thanks to my weird as heck river shape, and there was ponds and tight spaces by the rails. 

The only other place I would've settled for was by the cliff, but guess who built the Reset Center smack bang in the middle of it? You guessed it, me. It's still in a terrible place. Right in the middle, but a little to the right. It makes me want to scream sometimes. I can't build anything around it or put anything near it. Eventually, I decided to put the caf? in the middle of the North-East side of my town. Down from the rails, and near a bridge I had built at the time which I later accidentally lost because I was moving it, and Pashmina decided to move in the way. Now I can't put it there even after she's moved thanks to the Reset Center and a bunch of other stuff there. I was still unhappy with this placement of the caf?. All my villagers were in the bottom half of my town, and it just looked so stupid on it's own. Thankfully, I was later suggested the police station which I aligned PERFECTLY with it. That made me like it a bit more (despite the fact it's now causing inconvenience). To be honest, I was still kind of upset about the fact they were just smacked into the middle of basically a field with about 50 ponds in it, but I just decided to live with it.

Then came the campsite. I decided to build it near my home, and I didn't align it at all. Just kind of put it anywhere near my home. Bad choice. I didn't realize it was permanent and it was totally out of line with my house. I still hate where it is today. It looks so stupid on the map. I know that was my problem that I created, and I'm angry at myself for it. I constantly look around my town knowing that it could've gone ANYWHERE else, and there were perfect spots that I just didn't put it in by the cliff. Then I realized something. 

If finding a place for the campsite caused me so many problems, how will I ever place my PWP's anywhere? Plus, I'd taken up so much space that would've been perfect for projects with ones I can't demolish, and there's only the crap places left, which is incredibly awkward and ugly when you're trying to build paths to the PWP's so people know they're actually there. And to top it off, when I did place a tonne of PWP's in these places, the even WORSE spots were ready for people to move into! Merry and Aurora both live 2-3 spaces from my house, diagonally and right in front of. All because the perfect spots are taken by stupid PWP's. I was stuck. Would I have to just not build any new PWP's until I got all my dreamies? Of course not. They change too often. I mean, I don't mind random villager placement, but Merry... You're smothering me.

There's never enough space. There's never the right paths. There's never the right flowers. There's never the right anything. I don't want to reset. I'm too attached to my town and everything to do that; but that doesn't stop me from loathing Eldin every day I walk around it, all because I had chosen a bad map because I was reckless in the beginning. But you know what? I don't think that's what happened. I think everyone else happened. I wouldn't of even had dreamies if it weren't for the influence of others. People... People make us compare what we are and what we have. And here I am, feeling depressed almost every day because I hate my town too much and I'm too much of a coward to start again. But do I?

My friend recently reset and said how it's been much better. She uses the reset trick and time travels (which I wouldn't do in my new town) and already has most of her stuff back. For me, I don't feel comfortable leaving my stuff anywhere or trying to rebuild all the stores again by TT'ing. Also, I don't want my tree to be tiny and to TT the crap out of it either. However, I'm literally so unhappy with my town I just want that release. And I want my stuff, of course, so I'd have to put it all down somewhere. If only I had a second copy to do all of this… I don't know what to do…

- - - Post Merge - - -



Toeto said:


> I am going to restart a final time at 31 december. I want to to a 365 day challange with ONE town, just to see it grow.


Sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## Nagi

i'm resetting as well. i've a list of criteria i kinda want my town to have (very demanding) but reading through this thread a bit has me realizing things i'd never even thought of before! now it kinda bothers me that while restarting, the date on my ID card thingy will be lame... i hadn't even realised that would change. BUT NOW IT BOTHERS ME. what to do?!

i plan on modeling my town (a little) after Mossdeep City from Pok?mon RSE, hehe.
if anyone's interested, my criteria:
- west-facing beach
- a very specific river shape; somehow after resetting a dozen times my mind settled on one perfect shape, and now i really want it!
- Event Plaza BELOW the river
- no obstructions in the place where i'm going to build my house and directly around it

apart from these, i'd like to have pears as my native fruit and a good place for a second character's home. but if i find a town meeting the above criteria, ill gladly go with those! but so far i've had a few villages that looked quite good but missed just one of the criteria. part of me thinks i should lower my standards, because i'll start loving the village through living in it anyway, but another part of me thinks; hey, why settle for less than that awesome dream village? you're resetting anyway, why give up now?... but yeah.

now the date on my ID card has started bothering me a bit. i'm an incredible perfectionist when it comes to these things, so maybe i'll set the date differently to make it look better... but then again, my birthday isn't on an awesome day either or anything. plus setting the date differently would require time travel to get back to the actual date. and i haven't done any time travelling so far. is it really bad if you time travel? everyone here seems to talk about it as a big taboo (for your main town anyway).

i am a bit scared of the resetting syndrome creeping up on me; again becoming unsatisfied with my new town and starting all over again. but i don't know if that would happen. the aforementioned 365 days challenge seems really interesting... maybe i'll try that too!

sorry for rambling. ( ? ▽ ` )ゞ


----------



## KevinP

I'm thinking of resetting cause I don't like my town layout that much, and I saw an ACNL player post this photo of restarting their game and their new town layout. I want this layout so bad, looks perfect.


----------



## kerryelizabeth

I'm really really really not attached to my new town at all. I can't even be bothered to play on it most days because I just haven't clicked with it. I'm debating resetting but it'd mean losing all of my lovely villagers and I don't think I can do that. It also took a long time to get the map I wanted. It's such a perfect map so I really don't know why I haven't grown fond of it =/ Sigh, confused confused confused.


----------



## Gizmodo

7 Days until i move over to my mums town until christmas haha


----------



## Improv

KevinP said:


> I'm thinking of resetting cause I don't like my town layout that much, and I saw an ACNL player post this photo of restarting their game and their new town layout. I want this layout so bad, looks perfect.
> 
> View attachment 21054


I advise against maps like this, I've had two towns with this river shape and there is little to no room at all for public works projects once nine or ten villagers live in your town.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Gizmodo said:


> and make a new town in the summer



Ahh, I thought my sisters and I would be the only ones with towns a year after the release date!  At least I won't be alone now. c:  This makes me feel a lot better about waiting until summer!
Personally, New Leaf is the first game I actually bought close to the release date, but are games still popular a year after the release?  I'm worried not many people will be playing it anymore...but if people got bored, wouldn't they just restart or get another copy?
Any replies would really help; thanks! ^u^


----------



## kerryelizabeth

MadisonCrossing said:


> Ahh, I thought my sisters and I would be the only ones with towns a year after the release date!  At least I won't be alone now. c:  This makes me feel a lot better about waiting until summer!
> Personally, New Leaf is the first game I actually bought close to the release date, but are games still popular a year after the release?  I'm worried not many people will be playing it anymore...but if people got bored, wouldn't they just restart or get another copy?
> Any replies would really help; thanks! ^u^



People still play Wild World to this day, and that was quite a few years ago now


----------



## autumnleavesxo

I recently reset because I hated pretty !much everything about my old town, minus the campsite placement, haha. I've got amazing villagers, a really nice layout that suits my needs, and I just feel a million times happier with this town than I ever did in my old one


----------



## Bear_Crossing

autumnleavesxo said:


> I recently reset because I hated pretty !much everything about my old town, minus the campsite placement, haha. I've got amazing villagers, a really nice layout that suits my needs, and I just feel a million times happier with this town than I ever did in my old one



Aw, that's great. This happened to me exactly, I'm so happy to have a new town with better villagers.


----------



## Improv

I reset way too much, haha. I probably won't have a town by Toy Day. D:


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Swurve said:


> I reset way too much, haha. I probably won't have a town by Toy Day. D:



Maybe you could make a temporary town and then reset after Toy Day?


----------



## Nagi

i think i've been cursed.

i got the PERFECT town this afternoon. i explored it, and put my house down and everything.
and then, only when i planted the tree i noticed... there was a typo in my town's name. i'd been resetting while watching TV and i play in japanese, so i hadn't noticed that instead of トクサネ村 it said トケサネ村, so i hadn't paid proper attention i guess.

i'm so bummed now. it's still there, still saved, but. i don't think i can get over a mistake like that (??̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥ω?̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥｀)


----------



## Improv

Ahh, it's not that bad of a mistake but I can see where that would get annoying.


----------



## rosiekitty405

So I've been playing since the release and I am starting get kinda bored and I've been living withh my
Sucky map for a while and hated it. But on the other hand I have a lot of reorderable dlc's I don't want
To lose . But I might give them up... I've gotten bored so I don't know if I should or not.
My town looks like crap because ice never put ANY work into it really so what's your thoughts.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nagi said:


> i think i've been cursed.
> 
> i got the PERFECT town this afternoon. i explored it, and put my house down and everything.
> and then, only when i planted the tree i noticed... there was a typo in my town's name. i'd been resetting while watching TV and i play in japanese, so i hadn't noticed that instead of トクサネ村 it said トケサネ村, so i hadn't paid proper attention i guess.
> 
> i'm so bummed now. it's still there, still saved, but. i don't think i can get over a mistake like that (??̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥ω?̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥｀)



That sucks. I honestly myself if I did that I would reset it to because it'd annoy me


----------



## Improv

I got a good map and everything, and then I made the jump from August to the current date and nothing feels the same in the town as it did before. The villagers are all hideous creatures, I know they'll move out eventually but that takes forever to move an entire village out. I'm never time traveling again ffs.

edit: decided to once again reset, and I came across a map that had every thing I was looking for plus great villagers on the first train ride.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Swurve said:


> I got a good map and everything, and then I made the jump from August to the current date and nothing feels the same in the town as it did before. The villagers are all hideous creatures, I know they'll move out eventually but that takes forever to move an entire village out. I'm never time traveling again ffs.
> 
> edit: decided to once again reset, and I came across a map that had every thing I was looking for plus great villagers on the first train ride.



Aw, congrats!  What villagers were there?


----------



## Improv

Bear_Crossing said:


> Aw, congrats!  What villagers were there?



Skye, Bree, Kody, Cranston (I think, it was one of the white ostriches), and Rasher (who I'm not fond of, but he's nice). Bree isn't my first choice Snooty, but she's probably the only mouse character that I like. Skye is one of my favorites. Haven't had time to check out Kody or Cranston.

Blue station, star snow/circle grass, peaches, and the reddish colored town hall - everything I wanted. The layout is actually really nice, and the villagers houses are in great spots.

The only bad thing about starting out today, is that I can't get any advice from Isabelle at the town hall so I won't be getting the tools that I need or the foreign fruit that I need.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Swurve said:


> Skye, Bree, Kody, Cranston (I think, it was one of the white ostriches), and Rasher (who I'm not fond of, but he's nice). Bree isn't my first choice Snooty, but she's probably the only mouse character that I like. Skye is one of my favorites. Haven't had time to check out Kody or Cranston.
> 
> Blue station, star snow/circle grass, peaches, and the reddish colored town hall - everything I wanted. The layout is actually really nice, and the villagers houses are in great spots.
> 
> The only bad thing about starting out today, is that I can't get any advice from Isabelle at the town hall so I won't be getting the tools that I need or the foreign fruit that I need.



Yay! I do like Skye, too.  Also, I like Kody, Bree and Cranston.
I'm glad you got what you like!
I have circle grass/star snow, and it's one of my favourites. 
I have some perfect cherries, oranges, pears, normal cherries, lemons and lychees.
If you'd like some of my fruit, let me know.


----------



## Diableos

Swurve said:


> I got a good map and everything, and then I made the jump from August to the current date and nothing feels the same in the town as it did before. The villagers are all hideous creatures, I know they'll move out eventually but that takes forever to move an entire village out. I'm never time traveling again ffs.
> 
> edit: decided to once again reset, and I came across a map that had every thing I was looking for plus great villagers on the first train ride.



Now that certainly makes me want to reset, but also congrats to you!

I'm being very indecisive over this. My current town is behind by a couple of months so I have a lot of catching up to do, but I don't want to make big jumps with TTing. I'd just TT one day at a time, completing my chores for each day... but that will take a long time and I doubt that I would ever catch up. But of course, I do have some of my dreamies in this current town. I may be able to get someone to hold one or two of them, and I could always save items... but then I've got a lot of work to do, I have to fill up the encyclopedias again, I'll have to re-earn my badges, and my town is obviously going to start off with the very basics. But of course, I'll be right where I want to be, and I'll try to avoid TTing as much as I can so I don't fall behind. Although in saying that, it would be tempting to set the date to the 14th of June so that my TPC will show it, considering that's when I got the game, and then I would TT to catch up to where I am now without worrying about the effort I had already put in going to waste.

I really don't know what to do. I could try TTing to catch up and making my current town work, but I just don't know if I can do it.


----------



## Improv

Diableos said:


> Now that certainly makes me want to reset, but also congrats to you!
> 
> I'm being very indecisive over this. My current town is behind by a couple of months so I have a lot of catching up to do, but I don't want to make big jumps with TTing. I'd just TT one day at a time, completing my chores for each day... but that will take a long time and I doubt that I would ever catch up. But of course, I do have some of my dreamies in this current town. I may be able to get someone to hold one or two of them, and I could always save items... but then I've got a lot of work to do, I have to fill up the encyclopedias again, I'll have to re-earn my badges, and my town is obviously going to start off with the very basics. But of course, I'll be right where I want to be, and I'll try to avoid TTing as much as I can so I don't fall behind. Although in saying that, it would be tempting to set the date to the 14th of June so that my TPC will show it, considering that's when I got the game, and then I would TT to catch up to where I am now without worrying about the effort I had already put in going to waste.
> 
> I really don't know what to do. I could try TTing to catch up and making my current town work, but I just don't know if I can do it.


I'm the same way, wanting my TPC to have June 14th on it. But I didn't do it this time, because every other time I got tired of going day-by-day to reach the current date and made a huge jump. After the huge jump, absolutely nothing feels the same anymore. I would say go ahead and restart, only having someone hold things you cannot live without. Starting over is a breath of fresh air (but hey, I've spent over two months resetting in total. Of course I would say reset).


----------



## Diableos

Swurve said:


> I'm the same way, wanting my TPC to have June 14th on it. But I didn't do it this time, because every other time I got tired of going day-by-day to reach the current date and made a huge jump. After the huge jump, absolutely nothing feels the same anymore. I would say go ahead and restart, only having someone hold things you cannot live without. Starting over is a breath of fresh air (but hey, I've spent over two months resetting in total. Of course I would say reset).



Yes, I figured I wouldn't really do that. It'd be nice but I don't think all of that would be worth it. I was doing the day-by-day thing in this town and I just got bored, and left it... so it just got worse. I'm just worried about being stuck in a resetting loop. I've already reset a few times in the past, and my biggest fear with this is, even if I get my items stored, and I use the villager reset trick once I have my town to get me 2 or 3 of my dreamies off the bat... my town is going to be very basic, and I'm not going to have much to do, besides catching everything I need to for the month. I'm just afraid that will annoy me and I'll want to reset again or something.

Not to mention it could take hours, days, or even weeks to get the town layout I want, with all of the other specific details...


----------



## Improv

Diableos said:


> Yes, I figured I wouldn't really do that. It'd be nice but I don't think all of that would be worth it. I was doing the day-by-day thing in this town and I just got bored, and left it... so it just got worse. I'm just worried about being stuck in a resetting loop. I've already reset a few times in the past, and my biggest fear with this is, even if I get my items stored, and I use the villager reset trick once I have my town to get me 2 or 3 of my dreamies off the bat... my town is going to be very basic, and I'm not going to have much to do, besides catching everything I need to for the month. I'm just afraid that will annoy me and I'll want to reset again or something.
> 
> Not to mention it could take hours, days, or even weeks to get the town layout I want, with all of the other specific details...



True, it took me a solid week of resetting before I got my town before this...only to be wrecked by a huge time travel jump. You may get lucky like I did and find something you'll absolutely go crazy about. I am one that used to worry about getting stuck in the resetting loop. I've never had a town more than a month in this game, crazy huh. Hopefully that is fixed with this town. In City Folk, the reason I stopped playing is because I kept resetting and I never found a town that I liked so I just let the game go. I was so, so, so afraid this was going to happen to me after I started resetting nearly every month.


----------



## Diableos

Swurve said:


> True, it took me a solid week of resetting before I got my town before this...only to be wrecked by a huge time travel jump. You may get lucky like I did and find something you'll absolutely go crazy about. I am one that used to worry about getting stuck in the resetting loop. I've never had a town more than a month in this game, crazy huh. Hopefully that is fixed with this town. In City Folk, the reason I stopped playing is because I kept resetting and I never found a town that I liked so I just let the game go. I was so, so, so afraid this was going to happen to me after I started resetting nearly every month.



Another reason why part of me doesn't want to reset. If I do, but then get bored of my town after a month... I'm going to regret resetting so badly all over and be stuck in that situation once again. It's a question of whether or not to risk it, and which option is the better one.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

I'm starting to ponder whether I should reset, now.
Yesterday, I just felt bored with my game. Same routines, no Gracie showing up, it has got boring. I've not even had my town for 2 months!
But I have my little Merengue in my town. Stitches, Zucker, Apple. I really don't want to leave them D:
I was thinking of getting a second copy.
I don't know. I really want a town where I didn't buy loads of stuff off of the trading boards. 
But then I'll look back at all my pictures on the camera and I'll be upset.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Also, I'm starting to hate my town map.


----------



## JellyBeans

I think you should reset, Bear_Crossing. I know you have some great villagers (Merengue, Stitches) but either you could get people to hold them or just stalk some of the many, many cycling threads. Any items you absolutely cannot live without, get someone to hold them for you.

If you don't like your town map, well, your town map will never change, so you'll be stuck with that horrid layout for as long as you keep that town. Well, I suppose you can try to work round it, but you'll never be 100% happy with it, will you? Reset. Reset now, when you haven't got all the villagers you like, lots of badges etc. Reset while you still have a little way to go with the game.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

JellyBeans said:


> I think you should reset, Bear_Crossing. I know you have some great villagers (Merengue, Stitches) but either you could get people to hold them or just stalk some of the many, many cycling threads. Any items you absolutely cannot live without, get someone to hold them for you.
> 
> If you don't like your town map, well, your town map will never change, so you'll be stuck with that horrid layout for as long as you keep that town. Well, I suppose you can try to work round it, but you'll never be 100% happy with it, will you? Reset. Reset now, when you haven't got all the villagers you like, lots of badges etc. Reset while you still have a little way to go with the game.



I'll probably give away some of the rares I have and ask someone to hold my 7-11 set or something.
I'm still thinking about it though. Maybe getting a second copy.
I might even cycle villagers out and give them to other users. I just really love Merengue.


----------



## JellyBeans

I'm starting to regret my house placement. I wanted a garden but all I can fit is a few flowers. I'm even getting annoyed with my layout. I can't fit in my cafe :c


----------



## Gizmodo

Bear_Crossing said:


> I'll probably give away some of the rares I have and ask someone to hold my 7-11 set or something.
> I'm still thinking about it though. Maybe getting a second copy.
> I might even cycle villagers out and give them to other users. I just really love Merengue.



You could reset for Merengue as one of your starter villagers 
im going to reset for Vesta when i start a new town

(3 days until my mum gets her town woo! and i move in )


----------



## Bear_Crossing

JellyBeans said:


> I'm starting to regret my house placement. I wanted a garden but all I can fit is a few flowers. I'm even getting annoyed with my layout. I can't fit in my cafe :c



Ugh, me too. My house placement is really inconvenient. D: I wanted to put hybrids in front of my house, but they keep dying because I live near the cliff.
Also, my cafe is in a pretty rubbish place.
In the end, I'll probably reset. I don't like the side of my beach, (right side).
My layout is also very inconvenient for putting big projects in without it looking bad. If I do reset, it'll either be later today or Christmas Eve, or even Christmas.
I'm still not sure.
I have the money to buy another copy of the game, but I sure will miss Merengue. I don't know, I can probably make new friends in a new town.


----------



## Diableos

JellyBeans said:


> I'm starting to regret my house placement. I wanted a garden but all I can fit is a few flowers. I'm even getting annoyed with my layout. I can't fit in my cafe :c



:V Well, you could look at your own response right here, to be honest.



JellyBeans said:


> I think you should reset, Bear_Crossing. I know you have some great villagers (Merengue, Stitches) but either you could get people to hold them or just stalk some of the many, many cycling threads. Any items you absolutely cannot live without, get someone to hold them for you.
> 
> If you don't like your town map, well, your town map will never change, so you'll be stuck with that horrid layout for as long as you keep that town. Well, I suppose you can try to work round it, but you'll never be 100% happy with it, will you? Reset. Reset now, when you haven't got all the villagers you like, lots of badges etc. Reset while you still have a little way to go with the game.



Though if you've achieved your dreamies, and depending on how much work you've put into it, I'd say that you should try and live with it and make it work. Is there nowhere else you could put the caf?? Your post was sound advice, though. I think I may reset for sure after reading that. I've got a few dreamies but that's it. I don't have many upgrades or badges, and parts of the layout annoy me so... time to get someone to hold onto my items, although I'd either need someone who has 10 villagers, or I'll have to visit someone who has 10 first, and then get someone to hold onto my items so I don't pass on my voided villager. :/

Edit: Speaking of house placement, mine was nearly perfect. It's in a great spot, I just wish the land to the right of it was one square longer, or the land to the left was one square shorter, and I wish I could move my house one square back. It would be perfect besides that - plenty of space for trees, flowers, and certainly enough space for a path!


----------



## JellyBeans

Aha outsmarted by my own genius xP I'll just move my park somewhere else. yeah ;D

- - - Post Merge - - -

But the same villagers gets stale. Meh I'll live with it for now I'll probably neglect AC after a while as I'm so busy ;o


----------



## Improv

Bear_Crossing said:


> Ugh, me too. My house placement is really inconvenient. D: I wanted to put hybrids in front of my house, but they keep dying because I live near the cliff.
> Also, my cafe is in a pretty rubbish place.
> In the end, I'll probably reset. I don't like the side of my beach, (right side).
> My layout is also very inconvenient for putting big projects in without it looking bad. If I do reset, it'll either be later today or Christmas Eve, or even Christmas.
> I'm still not sure.
> I have the money to buy another copy of the game, but I sure will miss Merengue. I don't know, I can probably make new friends in a new town.



I'm sure you saw my house placement yesterday, and how much I regret it. I'm going to keep it though, actually not sure what possessed me to place it there (as that's usually where I would put my campsite), but every time I leave my house all I hear is the waterfall roaring.


----------



## JellyBeans

I'm just hoping I get another copy of AC for christmas

I mean, what possessed me to put it where it is? (the yellow house)



Spoiler


----------



## Diableos

I've reset, and now I start the long grind to find a suitable new town to settle down in. :V


----------



## Bear_Crossing

JellyBeans said:


> I'm just hoping I get another copy of AC for christmas
> 
> I mean, what possessed me to put it where it is? (the yellow house)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



My is in the exact same place! Literally, it's unbelievable. I hate it, too. 
I've decided I'll reset. After Toy Day, of course.

I'll give away some rare items and the mermaid set, cycle the popular villagers out and give them to caring towns, then reset.
Of course I'll miss them. But new friends, right?


----------



## JellyBeans

Yeah, New friends!


----------



## Toeto

When should I start my one year challange, at the 31' of December or the first of januari?


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Toeto said:


> When should I start my one year challange, at the 31' of December or the first of januari?



1st of January.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Swurve said:


> I'm sure you saw my house placement yesterday, and how much I regret it. I'm going to keep it though, actually not sure what possessed me to place it there (as that's usually where I would put my campsite), but every time I leave my house all I hear is the waterfall roaring.



You're house placement was seriously awesome!
It'd be so calming opening your game up to the noise of the waterfall. Just by the sea. 
I think your house placement is really good! 
Also I really like your map.


----------



## Diableos

So I found a town I'm pretty happy with. It doesn't actually meet all of my standards, but it meets most of them and that's good enough for me. My native fruit is Peaches and I started with Naomi, Walker, Vesta, Bluebear, and Bam. Mira will also be moving in! I'm tempted to keep Walker and Bam, considering I wasn't really sure which lazy type I wanted, and Bam was basically joint for my favourite jock with Pierce... although now that I can build PWPs and figured I should build a bridge first, his house may or may not be in the way, so I don't know if I should keep him and move the bridge, or get rid of him and wait on the bridge... hmm.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

I took the plunge and reset.
I think I made the right decision. I was never happy with that town, really. In the beginning I was, but then it
just got boring.

Out of luck I just got Rosie and Merengue as starting villagers.
I reset because I had cherries and circle grass.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Ok, so I just finished resetting. I just found a town that ticks all my boxes.
Red Train Station
Triangle Grass (square snow)
Oranges
Not to mention I love the layout.
Also, I have Monique and Cousteau 

http://i.imgur.com/KqkuSAz.png

My layout is 5E


----------



## MayorIsabel

I'm re-setting because my town layout, house/pwp placement and literally everything else - well I hate.
I have my dream town planned out, and can't wait to get started 
My cousin is looking after all my bells, hybrids, rare/unordorable furniture, gold tools etc., in the lockers/bank of a new charcter he made in his town, which is EXTREMELY useful for my dream town  ♡♥♡♥

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bear_Crossing said:


> Ok, so I just finished resetting. I just found a town that ticks all my boxes.
> Red Train Station
> Triangle Grass (square snow)
> Oranges
> Not to mention I love the layout.
> Also, I have Monique and Cousteau
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/KqkuSAz.png
> 
> My layout is 5E


I'm really confused about how to get the town layout you want!! 
Also, on the link, which one is 5E?? I'm so confused because there's like 6 different boxes, each with 1,2, 3, 4, 5, 6 and a, b, c, d, e, f or something like that written down the side!!  xx


----------



## Bear_Crossing

MayorIsabel said:


> I'm re-setting because my town layout, house/pwp placement and literally everything else - well I hate.
> I have my dream town planned out, and can't wait to get started
> My cousin is looking after all my bells, hybrids, rare/unordorable furniture, gold tools etc., in the lockers/bank of a new charcter he made in his town, which is EXTREMELY useful for my dream town  ♡♥♡♥



As I said before, good luck!
I got a town I really like, triangle grass(square snow), oranges, red train station and a lovely layout.


----------



## MayorIsabel

Bear_Crossing said:


> As I said before, good luck!
> I got a town I really like, triangle grass(square snow), oranges, red train station and a lovely layout.



Yay thank you so much  im glad you managed to get your perfect town!! 
Oh and you know that town layout thing you linked? How do you get the one you want? I know when you talk to Rover at the beginning he says 'does your town look like this' but how what are each of the separate boxes in that picture (in your link)?
Thank you xxxx


----------



## Bear_Crossing

MayorIsabel said:


> Yay thank you so much  im glad you managed to get your perfect town!!
> Oh and you know that town layout thing you linked? How do you get the one you want? I know when you talk to Rover at the beginning he says 'does your town look like this' but how what are each of the separate boxes in that picture (in your link)?
> Thank you xxxx



It's completely random. I just happened to get that town layout after resetting a couple times.


----------



## JellyBeans

I need to stay away from this thread. Reset fever is lingering in the air but i just can't help myself clicking


----------



## Gizmodo

Well my mum started her town )

She got: Flurry, Olivia, Peanut, Alfonso & Curt


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Gizmodo said:


> Well my mum started her town )
> 
> She got: Flurry, Olivia, Peanut, Alfonso & Curt



Flurry Flurry Flurry! She's so lucky to have Flurry! She's a cutie, she's going to be and official villager of my village tomorrow.

I'm quite happy with my new town after my reset yesterday. I love everything about my town so far. 
Even though I have to start everything over again, it's worth it because I actually genuinely love this town. The layout is perfect, everything about it, practically.
I haven't been playing too much today because I've been playing The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds a lot, but I guess that's good so I don't get bored off my town too quickly.


----------



## Gizmodo

Bear_Crossing said:


> Flurry Flurry Flurry! She's so lucky to have Flurry! She's a cutie, she's going to be and official villager of my village tomorrow.
> 
> I'm quite happy with my new town after my reset yesterday. I love everything about my town so far.
> Even though I have to start everything over again, it's worth it because I actually genuinely love this town. The layout is perfect, everything about it, practically.
> I haven't been playing too much today because I've been playing The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds a lot, but I guess that's good so I don't get bored off my town too quickly.



She reset until she got a hamster haha


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Gizmodo said:


> She reset until she got a hamster haha



That's practically what I did when I first got the game, I was ecstatic to get Flurry on my 3rd reset all the way back in June.


----------



## Gizmodo

When i get my new town ill probably reset for Apple back :')


----------



## CaptiveLegacy

Hello! I just got Animal Crossing yesterday for Christmas....and for that whole day I kept resetting to get a town I like xD
But I think I got it! I like where my house is, I like that all the houses are at the bottom and spaced out pretty well, and I like that the Town Hall and the Re-Tail are next to each other. Plus I get a big private beach!


----------



## Bear_Crossing

CaptiveLegacy said:


> Hello! I just got Animal Crossing yesterday for Christmas....and for that whole day I kept resetting to get a town I like xD
> But I think I got it! I like where my house is, I like that all the houses are at the bottom and spaced out pretty well, and I like that the Town Hall and the Re-Tail are next to each other. Plus I get a big private beach!



Hi! That sounds great! I have a big private beach too.


----------



## Gizmodo

Decided not to reset my town for the next few months 
i did a big clear out of my town today and it looks perfect like when i first got it!

I also have invited a villager to my town (Bluebear) i have not have a newbie since july so exciting :O


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Gizmodo said:


> Decided not to reset my town for the next few months
> i did a big clear out of my town today and it looks perfect like when i first got it!
> 
> I also have invited a villager to my town (Bluebear) i have not have a newbie since july so exciting :O



I saw your town map and it's perfect.
Will you be resetting it after a few months?
Also, yay Bluebear is cute.


----------



## Gizmodo

Bear_Crossing said:


> I saw your town map and it's perfect.
> Will you be resetting it after a few months?
> Also, yay Bluebear is cute.



No ive decided not to at all i dont think


----------



## sami_spoon

Considering a reset and moving to just my digital copy as I've grown tired of having a cycle town and I can't trade or gift my digital copy
But I've heard of the horror stories from corruption so I'm really scared!


----------



## JellyBeans

sami_spoon said:


> Considering a reset and moving to just my digital copy as I've grown tired of having a cycle town and I can't trade or gift my digital copy
> But I've heard of the horror stories from corruption so I'm really scared!


If you're careful, you're unlikely to cause a save corruption ;3


----------



## Improv

sami_spoon said:


> Considering a reset and moving to just my digital copy as I've grown tired of having a cycle town and I can't trade or gift my digital copy
> But I've heard of the horror stories from corruption so I'm really scared!


The digital copy is not prone to data corruption. No more than the physical copy is. I've had the digital copy since June 9th, and none of my towns have ever gotten deleted except from when I deleted them myself.

Speaking of which, I'm already contemplating resetting this town. My house placement is annoying me to death, the villagers are all disgustingly placed through the town, and most of them are ugly since I didn't do the villager reset method. I might as well stay with the town though, I need to stop resetting at some point.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Swurve said:


> The digital copy is not prone to data corruption. No more than the physical copy is. I've had the digital copy since June 9th, and none of my towns have ever gotten deleted except from when I deleted them myself.
> 
> Speaking of which, I'm already contemplating resetting this town. My house placement is annoying me to death, the villagers are all disgustingly placed through the town, and most of them are ugly since I didn't do the villager reset method. I might as well stay with the town though, I need to stop resetting at some point.



I reset my town on Toy Day.
I found a really great layout and good villagers. You never know. You could reset and find a town that you love, but in the end, it's up to you. c:
Do you mean the camper reset trick? I'm going to try and do that soon. D:
If you're forcing yourself to like it, you're not going to get anywhere with the game.


----------



## Odette

After abandoning AC:NL since August/September, I'm considering resetting and starting over. I'm in two minds though... On one hand, I still like my town layout - it's pretty much perfect and I still have Diana (my favourite villager). On the other hand, after so long I no longer have an emotional connection to my town and I hate where I placed my house - I wish I could put a fountain infront... I don't know what to do at this point. I'm thinking if I reset, it may resurrect my urge to play AC, an urge which pretty much died after the release of Pok?mon X/Y.


----------



## Improv

Bear_Crossing said:


> I reset my town on Toy Day.
> I found a really great layout and good villagers. You never know. You could reset and find a town that you love, but in the end, it's up to you. c:
> Do you mean the camper reset trick? I'm going to try and do that soon. D:
> If you're forcing yourself to like it, you're not going to get anywhere with the game.


Very true, very true. I might later tonight and work all night and tomorrow on the town. Starting Monday I won't be able to play though so I'll probably TT through a few days just to get things set up. I'll be able to pick back up on Friday, though.

edit: okay, I did it and found a map that I wasn't really looking for but it's 1B in the first square here: i.imgur.com/KqkuSAz.png. The placement of the buildings are what really sold it to me. And my house placement, yes omg it's amazing. I'll try to upload a picture on here later.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Swurve said:


> Very true, very true. I might later tonight and work all night and tomorrow on the town. Starting Monday I won't be able to play though so I'll probably TT through a few days just to get things set up. I'll be able to pick back up on Friday, though.
> 
> edit: okay, I did it and found a map that I wasn't really looking for but it's 1B in the first square here: i.imgur.com/KqkuSAz.png. The placement of the buildings are what really sold it to me. And my house placement, yes omg it's amazing. I'll try to upload a picture on here later.



Oh, that's fantastic! c:
Mine is 5E in the bottom left corner.


----------



## Toeto

I'm so pumped to start my challenge, JUST TWO MORE DAYS AAHHRGG.


----------



## TerryMartin

Is this a good place to ask, What is the one year challenge?


----------



## BellGreen

TerryMartin said:


> Is this a good place to ask, What is the one year challenge?



You try to have a town for a whole year without resetting, it's a great New Years Resolution.


----------



## JellyBeans

TerryMartin said:


> Is this a good place to ask, What is the one year challenge?



More info here http://acnl365challenge.tumblr.com/


----------



## BellGreen

JellyBeans said:


> More info here http://acnl365challenge.tumblr.com/



Oh, I never knew there were other rules, it actually sounds fun!


----------



## JellyBeans

I was considering doing it as it does sound fun, but I don't have a second copy soo.. yeah.


----------



## TerryMartin

Thanks Jellybeans, That challenge seems fun.. Might want to do that now..


----------



## Improv

I'm going to do this, but I've already got a town that I like. So, technically I started my town three days before it began but I've not done much. I don't even have my approval rating yet because I'm waiting for the 1st to really hammer down.


----------



## Lion-Lhasa

Now I feel I have to reset again to join in that challenge...


----------



## JellyBeans

Ugh I wanna do the challenge but I'm so far with my town... I don't think I should. No matter how much I want to :c


----------



## Toeto

Started resetting. I just came across a town with a not bad layout and great villagers (Beau, Gaston, Daisy, Drago and Maple) but no Kiki and it had oranges. So I let it go.


----------



## JellyBeans

Or maybe I should.. Every day I just go on to make sure no one is moving, get a coffee, water more hybrids and perhaps do some trades. Since I TT, I've unlocked things more quickly. And the same villagers day in, day out gets tiring. Maybe I will reset. After giving away some of my villagers :3 What do you guys think?

I also regret ny house, campsite, cafe and reset centre placement.. I think I will o3o

A one year challenge would be good for me! Guys help


----------



## cIementine

Aww, Jess, I think you should but with all your dreamies D: I suppose it's fun to shake it up a bit though :3


----------



## JellyBeans

I know, it does get stale. I HAVE A DECISION. I WILL. And so will my sister c: I'd probably end up resetting later in the year anyway.

But first me and my disintegrate going to cycle out our villagers (she has like Julian and lucky)


----------



## Bear_Crossing

JellyBeans said:


> Or maybe I should.. Every day I just go on to make sure no one is moving, get a coffee, water more hybrids and perhaps do some trades. Since I TT, I've unlocked things more quickly. And the same villagers day in, day out gets tiring. Maybe I will reset. After giving away some of my villagers :3 What do you guys think?
> 
> I also regret ny house, campsite, cafe and reset centre placement.. I think I will o3o
> 
> A one year challenge would be good for me! Guys help



As I have stated before, I reset my town because I regretted my house placement, cafe placement and because I quit without saving (silly but true D. But I adored that town, it had Merengue, Zucker, Stitches and Apple. But I didn't want it.
So I reset my town. I don't regret it.
I now have villagers I think I prefer such as Tia, Bruce, Monique and Cousteau. I'll probably let most of my villagers move, apart from Bruce and Tia, but that's what the game is about. Making new friends.
The layout is something I prefer, with a private beach and west-side facing beach. And oranges!
It seems that you're not satisfied at all with your town. If everything bugs you, I'm gonna say reset.
Like the advice you gave to me a while back, reset now and don't get much further into the game where you have unlocked every single thing in the game, full catalog and such.
But in the end, it's up to you. Weigh out the pros and cons.
Good lucl. :3


----------



## JellyBeans

I am. No one is stopping me now! My sister will be resetting too, so I'll have a buddy to reset with. We're cycling out our villagers first. I'm taking my own advice, and stopping before i get T&T emporium (which, if I TT, would be later today so y'know)

Wish me luck with resetting, and the years challenge!


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Good luck!


----------



## Gizmodo

Oh my goodluck!!


----------



## Toeto

Goodluck!! 

I'll hope to find a good town, started resetting a bit earlyer because I'll be tired in the night. 
Kiki I will find you <3!


----------



## Toeto

I hate it when I get a great map with horrible villagers.


----------



## Improv

Okay, I'm going to do this too >.<


----------



## JellyBeans

So I started resetting for a map today as I thought i'd be resetting for a while, but not long after starting I found this map. Should I keep it? (sorry for rubbish quality) My starters are: Puddles, Cranston, Tia, Gwen and Vladimir. It has star snow (circle grass <3), a nice little area for my house, but not too much space for the cafe and police station and stuff o3o The only other thing I don't like (apart from slight lack of space) is it's peaches not apples. I think I should keep resetting, don't you? 



Spoiler: It's kinda big ;3












LOOKING FORWARD TO THE CHALLENGE THOUGH <3


----------



## Improv

JellyBeans said:


> So I started resetting for a map today as I thought i'd be resetting for a while, but not long after starting I found this map. Should I keep it? (sorry for rubbish quality) My starters are: Puddles, Cranston, Tia, Gwen and Vladimir. It has star snow (circle grass <3), a nice little area for my house, but not too much space for the cafe and police station and stuff o3o The only other thing I don't like (apart from slight lack of space) is it's peaches not apples. I think I should keep resetting, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: It's kinda big ;3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING FORWARD TO THE CHALLENGE THOUGH <3



I just had a map like this my last reset no less than a minute ago, and I didn't do it because I would never ever go up to the top right hand corner under the river. I'd have no reason to and it'd just be wasted space D:


----------



## Toeto

I always look at the best map of the 4, in the hope Kiki will be living there. 

Still did not find her  And it stinks because I came across the best map ever in my opinion, but I hated all of the vllagers.


----------



## Improv

Toeto said:


> I always look at the best map of the 4, in the hope Kiki will be living there.
> 
> Still did not find her  And it stinks because I came across the best map ever in my opinion, but I hated all of the vllagers.



Maybe you'll get Kiki later on through the campsite? o: Idk, I'm the same way but with Merengue. I had her once and she moved out without warning and it crushed me so I'm looking for her as I journey through maps.


----------



## JellyBeans

This is why i'm resetting at only 4:20pm, not tomorrow morning. I'll be so indecisive ;3 I don't have a huge want list:

Circle grass (star snow), enough space for everything, space i'll actually use, apples, preferably west beach and hopefully some decent starters ;3


----------



## Improv

My want list:
blue or red train station
brown/red town hall
2 good villagers
a secluded place to put my house

so I will probably be resetting all day. Which isn't good, because I need to start my English assignment that is due in 1 day.


----------



## JellyBeans

Ugh i think i'll be resetting for a looong time. ROVER, GIMME SOME DECENT MAPS D:

I don't really care about the train station and town hall, tbh. I never spend ages staring at it so.. ;3

Ugh, I arrived in a horrid town. Decent layout, but the worst starting villagers (Prince, Queenie, Ribbot, Angus, Peggy) and pears. And square grass. Back to resetting.


----------



## Improv

I just want them to know I have them lol. I like the inside of the town hall to be brown.


----------



## Gizmodo

Goodluck everyone<33
took me 3 days to get Azalea in July, so eventhough i ponder resetting i just cant go through it again lol


----------



## Bear_Crossing

My checklist was - 

Triangle grass this time around. The stars started to bug me. I hated not being able to see the actual shape most of the time. Tick!
Red Train Station - My favourite colour. I actually got it.  Tick!
Decent starting villagers  - Monique, Cousteau, Roscoe, Dora and Penelope. Monique and Cousteau are my favourites, I like Roscoe, not a fan of Penelope and Dora. But still, a Tick!
A river that goes through the town - I don't know, but it seems more realistic to me. Tick!
Any coloured Town Hall - Tick! Got one with the brown exterior.
Oranges or Apples - Tick! Got oranges. I do like apples, but I prefer oranges!
Re-Tail near my house - Tick! My house is just above the town tree, with Re-Tail not far away.
Not too many ponds, preferably 2 - Tick! I got 3 ponds, which I don't mind. They take up an awful lot of space, though.

That's it. Luckily, I got everything I wanted, with some dreamies moving in shortly behind. Tia, Bruce, Mira! 
But good luck to you all with this lovely challenge and luck in finding the perfect town for yourself!
Happy new year!


----------



## Improv

Great maps with no place to put your house.

the bane of my existence


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Aw. I put mine above the town tree/plaza, and it's in a pretty convenient spot! Near the plaza to go to events quickly, train station and main street is near, Re-Tail is near and I can easily go and visit Tia because she lives on the other side of the plaza.


----------



## JellyBeans

Swurve said:


> Great maps with no place to put your house.
> 
> the bane of my existence



I know right. I had a GREAT map earlier. It had oranges but I could get over that. But there was nowhere nice to put my house. I was so upset!
I even had cute starters, for gods sake. -.-


----------



## Improv

but also terrible maps with great places to put your house

i guess we can pick and choose


----------



## Bear_Crossing

JellyBeans said:


> I know right. I had a GREAT map earlier. It had oranges but I could get over that. But there was nowhere nice to put my house. I was so upset!
> I even had cute starters, for gods sake. -.-



You don't like oranges? D:
I'm the only one.


----------



## JellyBeans

I know. I was dealing with that 2 seconds ago. Seriously. I had 2 maps that I like. One, with only 2 ponds, a great layout and a cosy place to put my house. The other had 4 ponds, not the best layout but a spot for my house where in the morning I could just jump into the sea and swim to the private beach. -.-

Let's see about this map.. looks promising.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bear_Crossing said:


> You don't like oranges? D:
> I'm the only one.


Well, I don't hate them, but I prefer apples and cherries over them.

- - - Post Merge - - -

But this thread has turned into a chat.. sort of


----------



## Lion-Lhasa

Even though I've got a villager I actually like, got my paths and my police station (for the first time since I got the game in July) I think I will join this challenge.
I'll wait until midnight though so when I plant my tree it'll say the 1st Jan.

Would it be worth starting a thread just for this challenge?


----------



## Improv

I'm map hunting now because if I don't, there is no way I'll be able to start on the 1st.


----------



## Gizmodo

Lion-Lhasa said:


> Even though I've got a villager I actually like, got my paths and my police station (for the first time since I got the game in July) I think I will join this challenge.
> I'll wait until midnight though so when I plant my tree it'll say the 1st Jan.
> 
> Would it be worth starting a thread just for this challenge?



Goodluck to you too )


----------



## JellyBeans

*sigh* found a decent map but don't know where to put my hose and it has peaches.

and i've been resetting for an hour and 3 quarters ;3


----------



## Improv

JellyBeans said:


> *sigh* found a decent map but don't know where to put my hose and it has peaches.
> 
> and i've been resetting for an hour and 3 quarters ;3



Which map is it? :3


----------



## JellyBeans

I've already reset it but it was this one.

- - - Post Merge - - -

We chat a lot on this thread so here is a chatzy - http://us12.chatzy.com/51582387562258 (password is ducks


----------



## Improv

If the town hall checks out to something I want, then I have found my town for the 365 day challenge! My villagers are: Chrissy, Hamlet, Dizzy, Chief, and Blanche!


----------



## JellyBeans

Flippin' heck. I found one with a Stitches starter. But the river is too windy, it has square snow (triangle grass) and oranges.

Hi Rover. :c


----------



## Bear_Crossing

JellyBeans said:


> Flippin' heck. I found one with a Stitches starter. But the river is too windy, it has square snow (triangle grass) and oranges.
> 
> Hi Rover. :c



Like my town. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

My river isn't windy, though


----------



## Toeto

OMG so happy <3

Lamues on the forum here offered me his Kiki, so resetting will be A LOT easier right now.
Now I only need a good map with decent villagers.


----------



## Xanarcah

A couple of weeks ago I bought a used cartridge online. The town had some nice villagers, so I cycled for a while to try and get them out and into new homes. The layout wasn't terrible and it kind of grew on me after a while. 

I finally got out the majority of the popular villagers last week and I reset the town this past weekend! I went through a couple maps that I saved and wandered around as a fledgling mayor before deciding I wanted a different shape and reset it again. 

After about 3 trial towns, I think I've settled on one that I can stick with for a while. I had to move a permanent villager in from my main town already, so I better learn to like this layout. xD; I have a significant amount of space in the top half of my town and the bottom half is quickly becoming a neighborhood like in my other towns. xD 

I took advantage of the New Plots Until You Reach 9 Villagers mechanic that game has and managed to corner the Smug Plot. : D It took 2 hours, but Marshal moved in~ Right by my only bridge, the butt. D: Beau also moved in. I've had him 3 times now, in 3 different towns; he seems to like me. A lot.


----------



## Toeto

So sick of resetting already xD


----------



## JellyBeans

Try resetting for four hours!

BUT I HAVE FOUND THE MAP. Great layout, epic starters (Merengue, Sterling, Freya, Drago, Rosie), great place for my house to go, star grass, and sure I have oranges but I can work round that.

SO HAPPY. AAAH.

But my first PWP will definitely be a bridge


----------



## Gizmodo

JellyBeans said:


> Try resetting for four hours!
> 
> BUT I HAVE FOUND THE MAP. Great layout, epic starters (Merengue, Sterling, Freya, Drago, Rosie), great place for my house to go, star grass, and sure I have oranges but I can work round that.
> 
> SO HAPPY. AAAH.
> 
> But my first PWP will definitely be a bridge



That is such a good town, well done !!!!
Merengue, Freya and Rosie ahh


----------



## Toeto

JellyBeans said:


> Try resetting for four hours!
> 
> BUT I HAVE FOUND THE MAP. Great layout, epic starters (Merengue, Sterling, Freya, Drago, Rosie), great place for my house to go, star grass, and sure I have oranges but I can work round that.
> 
> SO HAPPY. AAAH.
> 
> But my first PWP will definitely be a bridge



DAT villagers!
I came across a good lay-out with Papi, but all the other villagers where horrible.


----------



## JellyBeans

I saw who was at the train station and I was like OMG and then I saw I also had Drago and Rosie who hadn't bothered to show up I wanted to yell but my family were looking at me strangely from jumping up and down and laughing xP

I'm so glad I kept resetting for four hours

- - - Post Merge - - -

and to top it off, there's an aurora in my town ;D

- - - Post Merge - - -

For those wondering it's 6B here http://i.imgur.com/KqkuSAz.png the plaza is tucked away nice and snug in the big dip


----------



## Toeto

I got a nice map with enough space and kinda good villagers .. Bonbon, Bam, Ricky, Friga and Barold. 

I think that I can get better though .. So hi Rover


----------



## JellyBeans

Toeto said:


> I got a nice map with enough space and kinda good villagers .. Bonbon, Bam, Ricky, Friga and Barold.
> 
> I think that I can get better though .. So hi Rover


That was me. The whole time.

On chatzy


----------



## Improv

JellyBeans said:


> Try resetting for four hours!
> 
> BUT I HAVE FOUND THE MAP. Great layout, epic starters (Merengue, Sterling, Freya, Drago, Rosie), great place for my house to go, star grass, and sure I have oranges but I can work round that.
> 
> SO HAPPY. AAAH.
> 
> But my first PWP will definitely be a bridge



AHHH Merengue<3 you're so lucky!

I can one up my current map let's get aboard the train again.


----------



## Toeto

I FOUND A TOWN WITH KIKI!!

I will post details later


----------



## JellyBeans

Swurve said:


> AHHH Merengue<3 you're so lucky!


I know! <3 And Rosie is so cute too <3

Night guys, and happy new year! Looking forward to the challenge tomorrow c:


----------



## Toeto

My new town Desafio, WITH Kiki, kinda good lay-out and other villagers that I do not hate. 
This year will be a good one.


----------



## Improv

I regret restarting that map I had earlier. Deeply.


----------



## Gizmodo

Toeto said:


> My new town Desafio, WITH Kiki, kinda good lay-out and other villagers that I do not hate.
> This year will be a good one.



YAYYY!
the joy when i got a Hamster AND a sheep, the two species i want.. all in one town together, with Mitzi after 3 days of resetting was amazing<3
so i can imagine how you feel


----------



## Sundance99

Ok, so I am joining in the fun!  I reset for my new town and my villagers are Cookie, Goldie, Wart, Jr., Kody and Clyde.  Love all my starting villagers except Wart, Jr.  But, I have cherries, a blue train station and a perfect location for my house.  Retail is near the beach.  Only took a few hours of resetting . My river is from East to West.  Town name is Peaceful and characters name is Noel.


----------



## Improv

Finally got a town<3

The villagers almost ruined it for me, until I saw Flurry in the list. Now I'm going to be keeping the town.

oops i lied


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Swurve said:


> Finally got a town<3
> 
> The villagers almost ruined it for me, until I saw Flurry in the list. Now I'm going to be keeping the town.



Oh wait, you got rid of the one with the villagers in your signature?

And Flurry is adorable, definitely a great villager worth keeping. Good luck with your challenge.
Only reason I'm not taking part is because I'll probably end up resetting later on this year. Hopefully not though, but that's my prediction.

- - - Post Merge - - -

ahh.


----------



## Improv

Bear_Crossing said:


> Oh wait, you got rid of the one with the villagers in your signature?
> 
> And Flurry is adorable, definitely a great villager worth keeping. Good luck with your challenge.
> Only reason I'm not taking part is because I'll probably end up resetting later on this year. Hopefully not though, but that's my prediction.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ahh.



I did and I truly regret that one haha. That had amazing villagers.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Swurve said:


> I did and I truly regret that one haha. That had amazing villagers.



Aw. I'm guessing you're still resetting?
I mentioned this on another thread, but after I got sick of resetting, I found a map and went through with it.
This is my map:



It has grown on me and hopefully I'll keep it. You never know, you could find a map that you think looks OK, go through with it and love it. Good luck.
I hope you find a good map soon.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and that's pretty bad quality but it's the crappiest acer webcam.


----------



## Improv

I hope I can find a town today. I have to stop relatively soon and do all my English assignments before I go back to school tomorrow.


----------



## Lion-Lhasa

So I got up again at 3am and started resetting some more.
The river's quite twisty but the map still has room for PWPs.
Peaches.
Velma, Sparro, Drago, Hopper, Bunnie and Shari's plot is down.
So I don't hate any of my villagers and the map isn't one I'd usually pick which I think will keep it interesting for me.

I've paid my 10k for the house and gathered 40k for the next installment.
Donated 16 types of fish but no fossils cause I accidentally sold my shovel minutes after buying it.
Can't get my permit cause Isabelle's slacking off in the town square.
Also was invited to visit Bunnie and Drago, bought Dragos' table and nothing from Bunnie
Hopper keeps giving me free stuff because apparently a psychic on TV told him to.


----------



## cIementine

Hello, I need help :3
I am late but would love to do the 365 challenge as I have a nasty habit of tting aha :3

I would need to get people to hold my villagers. I'm supposed to be getting Rosie soon for Lolly, who isn't moving out. So I figured that she could give Rosie to someone so she can be held, and I can just give her Lolly when she wants to move.

But I'm struggling with bells, so I'm going to auction Diana for a decent amount and then when I reset, I'll reset til' I get her again.

I'm also needing people to hold my sloppy and princess set plus clothing & hybrids, so I'm making a thread for that.

which should I stick with for a town name: Florida, or Orlando?

I'm going to make a cycling thread today to cycle out my villagers (for people to hold)

Do you think I should do it? Would take 2-3 days though c:


----------



## Improv

I'll probably be right there with you, starting late. I cannot for the life of me get Rover to show me a map that is even considerable.


----------



## JellyBeans

Patience is a virtue. Keep trying. You'll get there eventually.
)
- http://us12.chatzy.com/51582387562258 (password ducks


----------



## Bear_Crossing

You have a whole chat dedicated to the 365 challenge?


----------



## JellyBeans

Bear_Crossing said:


> You have a whole chat dedicated to the 365 challenge?


I guess so, yeah, cause we talk a lot on here. but really all we do is moan about how boring it is resetting xP


----------



## Cloud Arcanine

Resetting today for the 1 year challenge


----------



## JellyBeans

Gamergirladvance said:


> Resetting today for the 1 year challenge


Welcome to the team. Don't forget to read all the rules, mentioned on the website in Toeto's sig


----------



## Cloud Arcanine

Is this a good map?  Or is the river too wiggly?


----------



## JellyBeans

Gamergirladvance said:


> Is this a good map?  Or is the river too wiggly?


.. pic..?


----------



## Bear_Crossing

JellyBeans said:


> Welcome to the team. Don't forget to read all the rules, mentioned on the website in Toeto's sig



I just read the rules...
As in collectible, does she mean like DLC from other countries and such? Twelve-Grape Plate, stuff like that.
Because if I took part in this I would've already broken most of the rules. xD


----------



## Cloud Arcanine

JellyBeans said:


> .. pic..?



Wouldn't upload :/ I'm gonna try that map anyway. There is a massive stretch of beach, and Re-tail is really close to the dock. The plaza is right next to the town hall  Only problem is the river runs horizontally not vertically and is quite wiggly.


----------



## Blu Rose

I'm going to do the one year challenge...

On Wild World.
I got Tangy, though. Fufufufufufufu...


----------



## JellyBeans

Bear_Crossing said:


> I just read the rules...
> As in collectible, does she mean like DLC from other countries and such? Twelve-Grape Plate, stuff like that.
> Because if I took part in this I would've already broken most of the rules. xD


Probably. Anything that sits in your catalog I guess?


----------



## Toeto

Bear_Crossing said:


> I just read the rules...
> As in collectible, does she mean like DLC from other countries and such? Twelve-Grape Plate, stuff like that.
> Because if I took part in this I would've already broken most of the rules. xD



By collectibles I mean furniture you can obtain in the shops, stuff you CAN get in your own town. 

I think it's fun that a lot of people joined the challenge . I just made up some rules and made a Tumblr for it, and now everyone is joining. You can change the rules so that it suites your owl style of playing, only the -not time travel- rule is, yeah, you cannot skip that one.


----------



## JellyBeans

Toeto said:


> By collectibles I mean furniture you can obtain in the shops, stuff you CAN get in your own town.
> 
> I think it's fun that a lot of people joined the challenge . I just made up some rules and made a Tumblr for it, and now everyone is joining. You can change the rules so that it suites your owl style of playing, only the -not time travel- rule is, yeah, you cannot skip that one.


And that rule is killing me


----------



## Bear_Crossing

JellyBeans said:


> And that rule is killing me



You should've seen me in my crazed Wild World years.
I literally time traveled years and years at a time. I was crazy for bells!


----------



## JellyBeans

Bear_Crossing said:


> You should've seen me in my crazed Wild World years.
> I literally time traveled years and years at a time. I was crazy for bells!


Aha really? Wow.


----------



## Lunaera

Joining in on the challenge! Working on resetting now, hopefully I'll settle on something before friends get here for dinner.

This should be fun.


----------



## Snowtyke

I reset way too much.
I've had NL since mid-October, and I've restarted about six times.


----------



## JellyBeans

For anyone doing the challenge, we have a complaining place a place to chat about it.  http://us12.chatzy.com/51582387562258 pass ducks


----------



## Lion-Lhasa

Started a diary on my town.
Might translate it to a blog eventually but I can't get my pictures from my 3DS atm.

Yay day 2!


----------



## JellyBeans

I started a blog on it  link in sig


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Jess, what does your map look like?
Is it a west sided beach?

Also, you're lucky to get Merengue and Rosie. I had them in one town together once, but I hated the grass and fruit. (circle and cherries).

Also, I was reading your blog, I like it so far! 

I'm probably not going to reset this town, anymore. Firstly, it has Tia. My all time favourite villager. Secondly, the layout, fruit and grass is perfect.
I'm excited for a fun year with my villagers. I'm just contemplating whether to keep Bruce in my town or not, I probably will, but I don't know.. D:


----------



## JellyBeans

I'll show you a pic in a minute c:


----------



## cIementine

Bear_Crossing said:


> Jess, what does your map look like?
> Is it a west sided beach?
> 
> Also, you're lucky to get Merengue and Rosie. I had them in one town together once, but I hated the grass and fruit. (circle and cherries).
> 
> Also, I was reading your blog, I like it so far!
> 
> I'm probably not going to reset this town, anymore. Firstly, it has Tia. My all time favourite villager. Secondly, the layout, fruit and grass is perfect.
> I'm excited for a fun year with my villagers. I'm just contemplating whether to keep Bruce in my town or not, I probably will, but I don't know.. D:



Aww Bruce <3 I missed his cranky butt. I had him in my NL town in June as a starter.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Spoiler








This is mine, courtesy of my crap webcam.


----------



## Toeto

JellyBeans said:


> I'll show you a pic in a minute c:



I'm curious too


----------



## JellyBeans

Righto, for those curious, here is my map. (sorry for crap quality)




Pashmina is moving in tomorrow, sort of near the bend in the cliff :3


----------



## Toeto

I'd love to visit your town! It looks really nice!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I really want to build the campsite tomorrow, but I'm afraid I'll place it wrong. So I think that I'll build the campsite when my lay-out is decided.


----------



## JellyBeans

I can't decide where to build the campsite either. Possibly near that dip in the river in the topmost left? I don't know. I do know, though, that tomorrow I will build a bridge opposite the current one. It'll be so much easier to get round town then!!

And it's not that amazing at the moment. It's pathed out, but trees are in the way and I don't have an axe, trees are in random places, and all my flowers are down on the beach breeding hybrids. But I'm happy with it


----------



## cIementine

Jess, your town has a hidden island ^u^
I have one too. 
See that bit of sand on the map near the red bit of the bridge (top left). You can use a wetsuit to get there. It's good for keeping items safe for people or hiding!

I just made my town, eek. 
My starters are: 
Punchy (YESH), Rosie (YESH), Deena (I do like her :3 Not a keeper though), Vladimir, and Jitters.

Going to make a blog now. I already have an AC one but it's outdated L: Well, now it is, but ya know. 

I am now Mayor Avalon of Dobutsu


----------



## Bear_Crossing

MayorAvalon said:


> Jess, your town has a hidden island ^u^
> I have one too.
> See that bit of sand on the map near the red bit of the bridge (top left). You can use a wetsuit to get there. It's good for keeping items safe for people or hiding!
> 
> I just made my town, eek.
> My starters are:
> Punchy (YESH), Rosie (YESH), Deena (I do like her :3 Not a keeper though), Vladimir, and Jitters.
> 
> Going to make a blog now. I already have an AC one but it's outdated L: Well, now it is, but ya know.
> 
> I am now Mayor Avalon of Dobutsu



Jitters <3
Also, congrats on getting a great town! I know how hard it is, it was painful to keep pressing home when I was trying to find a good town. When I did, I was happy.
I'm glad that not ONCE having my town since December 24th, have I thought of resetting.


----------



## JellyBeans

Yeah. Blogs are nice things. I feel like making a new one cause my current one is cluttered up with reblogs 
But like that requires effort xP


----------



## panzerattack

MayorAvalon said:


> Jess, your town has a hidden island ^u^
> I have one too.
> See that bit of sand on the map near the red bit of the bridge (top left). You can use a wetsuit to get there. It's good for keeping items safe for people or hiding!
> 
> I just made my town, eek.
> My starters are:
> Punchy (YESH), Rosie (YESH), Deena (I do like her :3 Not a keeper though), Vladimir, and Jitters.
> 
> Going to make a blog now. I already have an AC one but it's outdated L: Well, now it is, but ya know.
> 
> I am now Mayor Avalon of Dobutsu


I'm glad you got Punchy! Let me know when you want your gurl back


----------



## cIementine

panzerattack said:


> I'm glad you got Punchy! Let me know when you want your gurl back



I'm totally ready anytime now :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay, tomorrow :3


----------



## krielle

As of now I'm thinking of resetting my town. I've seen so many threads and people wanting to reset.

For:
1) I think my map is really ugly + I'm having a hard time deciding where to put my pwp
2) Along with that, my villagers are somewhat scattered
3) My native fruit is oranges, however I want apples as my town fruit
4) The river is bothering me as well as the little ponds.
5) Theres also a little permanent rock in front of my station that frustrates me.

Against:
1) I have almost all my dreamies
2) and tons of items + lots of bells that I've spent awhile earning
3) Visitor count will reset as well
4) Will have to unlock everything over again + fill out museum
5) I'm okay with my facial features, I used the guide the first time.

Opinions? will update.


Spoiler: town map


----------



## Improv

Here is my map, really I can live with it but I can't help but feel like there would be a map that better suits me.


Spoiler



View attachment 22861


----------



## panzerattack

Blergh I'm sad, I wanted to do the year challenge with you guys but I'm having so much trouble getting Diana and Fauna to ping! I am sliiiiightly OCD so want the nice 1/1/14 starting date but that means ill have to TT a couple of days  I was meant to start with the bf on the 30th but I couldn't move Ribbot back to my cycle town (and now he's gone *T-T*

Q- do you guys think its ok to use cycling threads to get a villager you like? Or is that cheating?


----------



## Toeto

^ You can use them, I do not think it is cheating.


----------



## panzerattack

Currently restarting for my year challenge map! I've got to do one TT and that's it. (I set the start date to match le boy's because I'm a total lamer haha).

Ok I got oranges, which I wanted, and Boomer, Merry, Lucy, Diana and Tank. Hrrrnnnn I really wanted Ribbot or Fauna though! Considering resetting again...

I'm gonna keep it, I really love my map and I can do far worse as far as villagers go. Whee!


----------



## CindaaX

mayorkiyo, I honestly think you should reset, things like items and bells you can give to someone to hold until you reset your town so you won't lose that. I think the map really restricts PWP's as there isn't a lot of space. But ACNL is meant to be fun and relaxing so if stuff is frustrating you then reset and start off fresh


----------



## CindaaX

*Honest Opinions?*

Right I have never reset my current acnl game ever since I got the game (sometime in June), I don't play too often compared to the summer but occasionally I do. I feel quite 'bored' of my town and I have just come to hate certain parts of my town and acnl isn't as fun. 

FOR:
1. I HATE the eyes on my character, they are so horrible and I can't stand them
2. I don't like were I put my permanent PWP's
3. The flowers in my town are just scattered and look messy
4. I don't like the map because how far away the re-tail is
5. I want apples as my native fruit
6. Don't really like the animals, none of my favourites are there :')

AGAINST
1. Lose my museum collection
2. My house is pretty big (have all the rooms but not all fully upgraded)
3. Have a lot of street pass houses I don't want to loose
4. IDK the guilt of leaving my town I have built since June 
5. Having to get all the shops again
6. I don't want to regret resetting

So is there anyone who could help me with this problem? I am still unsure and if there is anyone with experience in resetting, is it worth it? Thanks 


 
(anyone opinions on my map? i hate it)


----------



## cIementine

Well, your map:
Is quite bendy
You have a house near your town hall, which is never good.
Has lots of space at the top, and everything is crammed at the bottom, aha.

It's always good to restart, a fresh start is for everyone! Especially if you want to participate in the 365 day challenge ^u^


----------



## JellyBeans

I have reset my town(s) that i've kept for a couple of months and I've been really happy with it. But if you hate your eyes, well you can't change those as time goes on, can you? And you can't change your layout either. For the messy flowers, you can always hire people to help you tidy it up. But that takes time, and bells, and uh.. effort  For fruit, you can always chop down all your native trees and just plant apples. But then you can't have perfect apples (which look so pretty <3) And, you can always kick out hated villagers and invite in liked ones from cycling threads. And, I too would probably get annoyed with the campsite and the cafe placement. (and this is just me but I prefer west beaches so i'm not a big fan of your layout)

And, for your againsts, you can build up the museum over time, either by TTing or just living through the year (like the 1 year challenge many people are taking part in). The house can be built again, and, if you do reset, at least it won't be fully upgraded so you won't be saying goodbye to the hugest house possible. Streetpasses, they aren't exactly a big deal, unless you like the furniture in their houses so you can reorder it. They can be gained back again.. possibly. The guilt of leaving a town you've had since the beginning? If you don't like the town and you reset and find a better one, you wouldn't feel guilty. I never have, and i've reset four or five times (not as many as others but still). All the shops again, well, it can take a while, but some of them don't take too long. And, for regretting it, if you find a better town, you wouldn't regret it in the end.

Basically, to sum up, if you don't like your town, reset, because you'll find a better town in the end and everything can be gained back. But, if you want, get someone to hold your items and bells so you don't have to start completely from scratch.

Oops wrote a bit of an essay but hope this helps! (And, if you do want to reset real bad, do it now when you're not so far into the game, as the further you get into the game, the harder it is to let go of your town. Good luck!


----------



## Lion-Lhasa

Vesta moved in right on top of my only perfect peach tree.
Lesson learned, don't plant your first perfect fruit until everyone has moved in.
It's a good thing Vesta is so adorable.
I'm quite enjoying this town, especially since I know I'm keeping it for the whole year at least.
I wish I could get my picture of Jingle back though..


----------



## JellyBeans

Lion-Lhasa said:


> Vesta moved in right on top of my only perfect peach tree.
> Lesson learned, don't plant your first perfect fruit until everyone has moved in.
> It's a good thing Vesta is so adorable.


Or plant it where no villager can plop their house. That's what I did


----------



## CindaaX

JellyBeans said:


> I have reset my town(s) that i've kept for a couple of months and I've been really happy with it. But if you hate your eyes, well you can't change those as time goes on, can you? And you can't change your layout either. For the messy flowers, you can always hire people to help you tidy it up. But that takes time, and bells, and uh.. effort  For fruit, you can always chop down all your native trees and just plant apples. But then you can't have perfect apples (which look so pretty <3) And, you can always kick out hated villagers and invite in liked ones from cycling threads. And, I too would probably get annoyed with the campsite and the cafe placement. (and this is just me but I prefer west beaches so i'm not a big fan of your layout)
> 
> And, for your againsts, you can build up the museum over time, either by TTing or just living through the year (like the 1 year challenge many people are taking part in). The house can be built again, and, if you do reset, at least it won't be fully upgraded so you won't be saying goodbye to the hugest house possible. Streetpasses, they aren't exactly a big deal, unless you like the furniture in their houses so you can reorder it. They can be gained back again.. possibly. The guilt of leaving a town you've had since the beginning? If you don't like the town and you reset and find a better one, you wouldn't feel guilty. I never have, and i've reset four or five times (not as many as others but still). All the shops again, well, it can take a while, but some of them don't take too long. And, for regretting it, if you find a better town, you wouldn't regret it in the end.
> 
> Basically, to sum up, if you don't like your town, reset, because you'll find a better town in the end and everything can be gained back. But, if you want, get someone to hold your items and bells so you don't have to start completely from scratch.
> 
> Oops wrote a bit of an essay but hope this helps! (And, if you do want to reset real bad, do it now when you're not so far into the game, as the further you get into the game, the harder it is to let go of your town. Good luck!



Wow that's a lot of information! I have decided to reset tomorrow, I put items I wanted to keep in my friends town so I don't have to start completely at the beginning. I sat on the tree bit today and got a bit emotional looking at all the memories :') but the longer I leave it the more I am going to hate my town and the more guilt I will have! Thank you so much


----------



## JellyBeans

Hehe I didn't mean to type so much.. it just happened


----------



## Akina

I'm thinking about resetting..

For:
- I don't like my layout 
- I didn't really think when I placed some unremovable PWPs. 
- I feel like there is no more possibilities with this town and that it is just always going to be boring and dull..
- I can get Julian again.
- I could get better starts and better placements for my villagers' houses.

Against:
- I have wonderful villagers
- I'll loose so much when resetting such as museum collection, badges, encyclopedia, house upgrades and I've been playing since June.
- I've never reset a town before, so I don't really like the idea.


----------



## panzerattack

I reset again and I'm SOOOO happy!

I decided to start again with the first map that came up that looked decent. I was shattered when I entered the town and saw Camofrog, Broffina (horrible) and Cube (best of the 3). I was a little happier when I saw I had oranges again and decided to just go with it.

I then remembered to check the map again and saw Cookie and Fauna <3 Yay! No more resetting for meeee!


----------



## JellyBeans

Akina said:


> View attachment 23014
> 
> I'm thinking about resetting..
> 
> For:
> - I don't like my layout
> - I didn't really think when I placed some unremovable PWPs.
> - I feel like there is no more possibilities with this town and that it is just always going to be boring and dull..
> - I can get Julian again.
> - I could get better starts and better placements for my villagers' houses.
> 
> Against:
> - I have wonderful villagers
> - I'll loose so much when resetting such as museum collection, badges, encyclopedia, house upgrades and I've been playing since June.
> - I've never reset a town before, so I don't really like the idea.



I can see why you don't like your layout. And I agree with all your fors. And, for your againsts: You have wonderful villagers - that you will be able to get back eventually because of cycling threads and stuff. You can gain back the lost progress over time. Some people that have been playing since June reset and were really happy - you can be too! And resetting is great. You can start again and work on your town better as you now know what you are doing.


----------



## CindaaX

Akina said:


> View attachment 23014
> 
> I'm thinking about resetting..
> 
> For:
> - I don't like my layout
> - I didn't really think when I placed some unremovable PWPs.
> - I feel like there is no more possibilities with this town and that it is just always going to be boring and dull..
> - I can get Julian again.
> - I could get better starts and better placements for my villagers' houses.
> 
> Against:
> - I have wonderful villagers
> - I'll loose so much when resetting such as museum collection, badges, encyclopedia, house upgrades and I've been playing since June.
> - I've never reset a town before, so I don't really like the idea.



I reset yesterday after having the game since June and I feel SO much better! I had the same problems as you and I don't regret resetting at all. I feel like I can do more with a new town and it gave me a 'fresh' start, also having a layout you like just makes the game more enjoyable. To me there's way more pro's than con's in your case. The problem is that the longer you don't reset, the longer you will you will lose interest in acnl as you said your town is 'boring and dull'. So speaking from experience I think you should reset


----------



## chinzy

For starters, I don't mind my town too much - but I didn't put much thought into the layout, town-name and etc. I also screwed up by not capitalizing my name -.- it may seem like nothing but it's very annoying lol.

I've had New Leaf since July, but I've probably gotten at least a month or so of constant gameplay. The places I've unlocked are T&T Mart, Garden Center, Club 101, Kicks, Shampoodle. 
(I also have the island unlocked.) I've paid off my loans and I've only expanded my house once. 
I've only completed two public works projects - a bench and a cobblestone bridge that still hasn't been paid off ;w; 
I have a handful of special items from fortune cookies and whatnot - which I'd rather not lose. As for my villagers I only really like four of them. Which are Henry, Dizzy, Cookie and Friga. Other than that, I don't think I've done anything of big importance to the game. 

Is it worth demolishing my town or should I keep it? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Toeto

^ It's worth it.


----------



## JellyBeans

So worth resetting, people. Waah I've gotten fairly far in the game already c: (if you count the island and 8, almost 9 villagers far )


----------



## maddy515

I've only been playing for a few days and I have a friend who's layout I really envy. I'm thinking of restarting now before it gets too late. Would anyone be willing to hold onto my stuff while I find the layout I want?


----------



## chinzy

^^^ I'd be willing to hold your stuff! When would you need me to?


----------



## maddy515

thank you! I need my friend to send me a picture of his layout so that I can find something similar. Once he sends it then I'll be ready to restart. For now do you want to add friend codes so we can visit each other until then?


----------



## chinzy

Alright, for sure! 

FC: 4398-9702-0805


----------



## maddy515

mine is 3969-5622-4270
and I got the picture! so can you open your gate? how does it work when I want to store my things with someone?


----------



## chinzy

I actually have to go out quickly, but I can open my gate when I get back!


----------



## maddy515

Okay! I'm not sure how to store my things anyway. will they stay in the locker at your place while I reset? or do I just put them all on the ground at your place? you can explain it when you get back. no worries! and thanks so much


----------



## sapphireprincess14579

Embarrassingly, I reset my game...seven times before I finally got the layout that I wanted. I kept having to reset because my ninth villager would pop out of nowhere (even with the whole create a new character and check the town for the new villager trick). And this is after I checked and there was no ninth villager. They would just pop up and place their house where I didn't want it. 

Finally got the layout I want and decent villagers...although one of them did plop their house down where I dislike it. I'm not resetting again that's for sure. XD


----------



## Ricardo

I reset my town for the first time since it's release and I was sad to see it go. I got a great layout now and I am reunited with Alfonso again so I'm happy. I just hope my little brother doesn't time travel again to 2049.


----------



## krielle

I decided I am going to reset on the 3rd, and I am really excited! <3


----------



## Libra

mayorkiyo said:


> I decided I am going to reset on the 3rd, and I am really excited! <3



As in February, 3?


----------



## Akina

I just reset my game and I spent like.. 4 hours getting a layout and some villagers that I could live with. But it's great to get a new start!


----------



## krielle

Libra said:


> As in February, 3?



No,  like as in January 3rd I made up my mind. 
One month to reset is too long for me >^<


----------



## JellyBeans

mayorkiyo said:


> No,  like as in January 3rd I made up my mind.
> One month to reset is too long for me >^<



January 3rd? But today is the 5th 

or have you already reset? Confused >.<


----------



## krielle

JellyBeans said:


> January 3rd? But today is the 5th
> 
> or have you already reset? Confused >.<


my wording is terrible sometimes x_x sorry
I made up my mind to reset and started preparing to reset on the 3rd.
I'm going to reset soon!


----------



## JellyBeans

Aha right right  I get it now, OK c:


----------



## Pixlplume

Pacaland is gone! Will update signature accordingly. Can't wait to see how my sister's new town will fare. Thank you to everyone who I adopted from.


----------



## Libra

mayorkiyo said:


> my wording is terrible sometimes x_x sorry
> I made up my mind to reset and started preparing to reset on the 3rd.
> I'm going to reset soon!



Haha, yeah, I was confused as well, I thought you were going to reset on February 3.


----------



## Lion-Lhasa

So Marshal put down a plot to move in tomorrow.
I was quite surprised and I'm not sure if I'll keep him or not. He seems to be one of the few smugs that's not hideous.
Might trade him for Julian or Zell/Lopez after I get his pic.

I was honestly expecting Hippeux again... ugh


----------



## MadisonCrossing

*JellyBeans*, you're so lucky you got Merengue as a starter!  I hope I get awesome villagers when I start, and apples.  But that'll be hard since out of all the times I've restarted, I only got apples once, on my very first town. 
I was going to call my town Paris, but I changed it to Macaroon because I really like it! ^^  Plus, I personally think it's more like my style and something I could stick with better. 
Those of you who can't wait a month without Animal Crossing...I'm in a lot of pain!  I've been waiting since September 2013, and I'm restarting in June of 2014.  It's torture!  But I can't find any time at all, seriously.  It seems crazy but we get so much homework I'm not free any day except for Friday and the weekends, and I don't like abandoning my town so early.  Plus, I have volleyball practice until 8 pm on Tuesdays and Thursdays to add to the neglect (well, I don't know about you guys, but to me, I would be neglecting my town).  I just really hope it'll be worth it this summer! 
Good luck to everyone participating in the 365 day challenge too!~


----------



## tcd269

I'm resetting...again...sometime soon. I had lost one of my favorite villagers and it was bugging me. I ended up making a lot of silly mistakes after their departure and it just didn't feel right to continue anymore. Funny thing, it was Kyle, who I adopted randomly from a cycling town. I didn't think I'd like him, but he immediately settled into a spot on my favorites list.

I plan on keeping my town name, but I'll change my Mayor name and my list of dreamies.

Now all I need is a cycler to hold Lucky for me, and someone to hold all my junk. :O


----------



## JellyBeans

This chat kinda died so i'm going to revive it http://us12.chatzy.com/51582387562258 password ducks
For chatting about the 365 day challenge.


----------



## louise23

i have made a new town today got good town people


----------



## Lunaera

^ Good! I've had so much fun resetting mine, I've found myself re-enjoying the game again.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

louise23 said:


> i have made a new town today got good town people



That's great! ^u^  I hope it goes well!


----------



## Sharla Smith

*I'm going to reset today. I keep running into problems with the overall layout of my town. >< Of course, villagers living right where I'm going to put a PWP doesn't help at all...

Now, to find someone to hold my things temporarily! (I will pay.) *


----------



## JellyBeans

Guinevere44 said:


> *I'm going to reset today. I keep running into problems with the overall layout of my town. >< Of course, villagers living right where I'm going to put a PWP doesn't help at all...
> 
> Now, to find someone to hold my things temporarily! (I will pay.) *


I can help


----------



## cIementine

Guys, this is bad. I've been tting quite a bit, but not extremely. I've got all my villagers now (10), so I tted Fauna and Flurry and Diana in, too.
Have I failed the challenge? 
I've not reset so maybe I haven't :c 
But I'm going to end up tting, and I guess I'm going to end up making it part of the challenge for me. Sigh.
I was so sure I'd be fine with not tting, but it's killing me already. I think the only rule I haven't broken so far is the plot reset one. xD


----------



## JellyBeans

MayorAvalon said:


> Guys, this is bad. I've been tting quite a bit, but not extremely. I've got all my villagers now (10), so I tted Fauna and Flurry and Diana in, too.
> Have I failed the challenge?
> I've not reset so maybe I haven't :c
> But I'm going to end up tting, and I guess I'm going to end up making it part of the challenge for me. Sigh.
> I was so sure I'd be fine with not tting, but it's killing me already. I think the only rule I haven't broken so far is the plot reset one. xD



You've TTd? I so badly want to but I won't - I will try to stick it out. Ask Toeto? I don't know :3


----------



## Gizmodo

Do not TT jellybeans dont do it!!


----------



## Lunaera

Don't do ittt. It's evil, like girl scouts.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Lunaera said:


> It's evil, like girl scouts.



XD  Well, I guess to some people Time Traveling is evil.  Or do you mean it's evil if you do it during the one year challenge? >~<


----------



## Lunaera

During the challenge~ I've done it many times before but stopped to do this.

And I just wanted to say girl scouts are evil.


----------



## JellyBeans

I won't, dw guys. I'm stopping myself. Just. IT'S SO HARDDD.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

JellyBeans said:


> I won't, dw guys. I'm stopping myself. Just. IT'S SO HARDDD.



Aww, good luck!  I've never been a Time Traveler, so I can't really understand how it feels, but I *am* waiting 9 months to get a town, so the pain must be similar. :c


----------



## maddy515

^^9 months without a town?? Torture!!


----------



## Lion-Lhasa

Well 9 villagers are moving in, got Beau in my campsite today and after about 90 mins he decided to join the merry band of weirdos.
I've been so lucky with my villagers in this town, loving it.

I've never been a TT'er so I don't really understand that feeling. But like anything else, willpower Jellybeans! Willpoweeeer!!


----------



## Gizmodo

Lion-Lhasa said:


> Well 9 villagers are moving in, got Beau in my campsite today and after about 90 mins he decided to join the merry band of weirdos.
> I've been so lucky with my villagers in this town, loving it.
> 
> I've never been a TT'er so I don't really understand that feeling. But like anything else, willpower Jellybeans! Willpoweeeer!!



Fabby town you have


----------



## MadisonCrossing

MadisonCrossing said:


> But I can't find any time at all, seriously.  It seems crazy but we get so much homework I'm not free any day except for Friday and the weekends, and I don't like abandoning my town so early.  Plus, I have volleyball practice until 8 pm on Tuesdays and Thursdays to add to the neglect (well, I don't know about you guys, but to me, I would be neglecting my town).  I just really hope it'll be worth it this summer!



*maddy515*: Yup...I'm so busy.  But this ^ is the reason why I have to wait until summer. :c
Oh, and I only have volleyball practice until April though, but that's when exams come around, so...yeah.  You can imagine the studying. *~*


----------



## tinytaylor

I have all my things packed up, can someone hold my stuff for me and not touch it? :/


----------



## panzerattack

Jellybeans, be strong! I've TTed once, just to make sure my trade for Ribbot worked (and it did, yay! And magically he moved in right next to Fauna, I wanted to cry with happiness) but apart from that I haven't and I feel so much better for it. The game is actually fun again for me now


----------



## Adelee

I havent been playing as much as i used too but now when i go back my town doesnt feel the same, kinda like boring in a way but it would take too much time to alter things when i'm really not in the mood for that. I am making the decision as to resetting or keep playing in hope that maybe i'll change my mind, although i'm pretty much leaning towards starting a new. What do you guys think?


----------



## Bear_Crossing

I can't believe myself, but I'm thinking of resetting already.
Something doesn't feel right about my town, I've jumped in the deep end again and I'm starting to dislike my town.
Plus, I want to participate in this one year challenge, and I've broke most rules already.
If I do reset, I really want someone to hold my beloved Tia. She's my all time favourite villager. 
Thoughts? 
Also, I hate my house placement and town name. -.-

Adelee - I think you should reset. Having a new start is great, it'll give more of an incentive to the game and make you want to play again. A fresh start is always good, experience new neighbours and a new map. 
But in the end, it's up to you. Good luck with whatever you do, though ^_^


----------



## Improv

I've already given up on this one year challenge as I've been without a town for three days now. I wish I could be like some people and not care about anything, just take a map and run with it.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Swurve said:


> I've already given up on this one year challenge as I've been without a town for three days now. I wish I could be like some people and not care about anything, just take a map and run with it.



You could still do it, just a bit later!
I'll probably end up resetting later today... D:
I'll have to ask someone to hold Tia, though.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

I've decided I'll reset.
I love Tia, I really do, but maybe I can find a new villager that I love as much as her. I want random villager move-ins and a natural feel to my town. 
I'll probably be stuck in a loop, but it's better than having a town that I eternally hate.
I'm about to reset, I always close my eyes when I reset, because seeing Isabelle getting upset made me somewhat emotional and sad. I may go with the town name Sorbet, but i don't know.
Here's to a new town and starting the one year challenge late...

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm taking a break from AC, too.
I think I need one! D:


----------



## Improv

From *here*, which face should I use?

I am choosing between #1, #3, and #8.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

I say #3.

I reset my town. I don't think I made a mistake. I'm excited for a new town. :3

EDIT : I found a town...
It's called Sorbet...
It has circle grass, which is good.
Apples as a native fruit, which is great.
Green town hall, which I love.
Brown train station which is okay, not worth resetting over.
Diana and Dotty as starters.
I think this town is a keeper. :>
Now to start the one year challenge, just a tad late!


----------



## Xerneas

i dont know if im gonna reset
i have that map that has the plaza smack in the middle and the river forms a "U" shape around it
i've heard its terrible for PWP's
i like my villagers though and all the defaults are perfect
i just dont know if its worth it


----------



## Improv

Honestly, I would. I just got rid of one exactly like yours because I had no place to put the campsite, police station, cafe, etc. Much less the other removable projects.


----------



## Xerneas

Swurve said:


> Honestly, I would. I just got rid of one exactly like yours because I had no place to put the campsite, police station, cafe, etc. Much less the other removable projects.




I'm thinking this is what I'll do. Thanks for the input. Just for reference, do you know which river patterns that provide an optimum amount of PWP space? I don't really know what I'm looking for as I'm resetting, at this point.


----------



## Improv

Xerneas said:


> I'm thinking this is what I'll do. Thanks for the input. Just for reference, do you know which river patterns that provide an optimum amount of PWP space? I don't really know what I'm looking for as I'm resetting, at this point.



Honestly, me either. I'm just testing out maps every so often to see how I like the river shape, etc.

edit: I can post here with my new map if I find one I like, if you want?


----------



## Ishimaru

I reset from an awful winding river with no room for pwps to a map with two large, spacious chunks of land and I am much happier because of it. Of course, transferring the contents of four houses, 70 million bells, and ten villagers was miserable.


----------



## Kitty Boo

I've been thinking about resetting.. 
I spent almost two whole days putting down some cute paths on my main character just to find out if I delete the patterns, all the paths go away and i can't trade the patterns onto my other character ; - ; 

So i pretty much screwed up. 
The only issue is all the belles and cute outfits i have ; - ; I dont wanna lose all the clothes i bought from kicks and the clothing store. ; - ; 

i dunno what to do.


----------



## JellyBeans

Kitty Boo said:


> I've been thinking about resetting..
> I spent almost two whole days putting down some cute paths on my main character just to find out if I delete the patterns, all the paths go away and i can't trade the patterns onto my other character ; - ;
> 
> So i pretty much screwed up.
> The only issue is all the belles and cute outfits i have ; - ; I dont wanna lose all the clothes i bought from kicks and the clothing store. ; - ;
> 
> i dunno what to do.


If you'll only miss items and bells, people including myself can hold them for you.


----------



## Kitty Boo

JellyBeans said:


> If you'll only miss items and bells, people including myself can hold them for you.



I only have one villager I truly like. So the only thing I'll truly miss are my bells and items. 

and the only problem with having someone hold them is trusting i'll get them back ; - ; 
not saying you're not trustworthy or anything ; A ; </3


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Kitty Boo said:


> I only have one villager I truly like. So the only thing I'll truly miss are my bells and items.
> 
> and the only problem with having someone hold them is trusting i'll get them back ; - ;
> not saying you're not trustworthy or anything ; A ; </3



Trust me, there are so many kind people on this website willing to hold your items.
You could check out someone's wifi ratings and such and ask them to hold your items.
But since all you are really worried about is the one villager you like and your bells and items, I would suggest resetting.
I reset my town yesterday, leaving my bell rich town (not), behind, with my lovely villagers. I didn't make one mistake doing so. 
Resetting may help you enjoy the game again.


----------



## Kitty Boo

Bear_Crossing said:


> Trust me, there are so many kind people on this website willing to hold your items.
> You could check out someone's wifi ratings and such and ask them to hold your items.
> But since all you are really worried about is the one villager you like and your bells and items, I would suggest resetting.
> I reset my town yesterday, leaving my bell rich town (not), behind, with my lovely villagers. I didn't make one mistake doing so.
> Resetting may help you enjoy the game again.



I also wanna start this one year challenge, even though its a little late lol.
Would you be willing to hold my items and such so I can reset?
I could leave you some belles in return for helping me >3<


----------



## JellyBeans

adgskl nevermind :3


----------



## Kitty Boo

JellyBeans said:


> adgskl nevermind :3



Hm? ; A ; </3
I'd love help from either of you if one of you is busy. I have everything ready and stuff.


----------



## JellyBeans

Oh I can help 
Nevermind about above post, I meant to put that on tumblr ;3


----------



## Kitty Boo

JellyBeans said:


> Oh I can help
> Nevermind about above post, I meant to put that on tumblr ;3



oh lol x3 
Well yay! 
Thank you :3 
We can continue this via pm so we dont fill up the thread an stuff x3 <333


----------



## Improv

Alright, because of the cold my school was put on a 2 hour delay, so it was about 8:50am this morning and I had to catch a bus at 9 and I thought okay why not get a couple resets in.

So it's 8:58am and bam, great map that I really like. All I get to see is the grass shape before sitting the 3DS down to run out the door (star snow/circle grass!!).

I've been anticipating this town all day at school today and when I get home...red train station! Hop off the train, great villagers! Get to the town hall, the only town hall that I like! So I've been waiting to check this town out for about 6 hours and it's great!


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Swurve said:


> Alright, because of the cold my school was put on a 2 hour delay, so it was about 8:50am this morning and I had to catch a bus at 9 and I thought okay why not get a couple resets in.
> 
> So it's 8:58am and bam, great map that I really like. All I get to see is the grass shape before sitting the 3DS down to run out the door (star snow/circle grass!!).
> 
> I've been anticipating this town all day at school today and when I get home...red train station! Hop off the train, great villagers! Get to the town hall, the only town hall that I like! So I've been waiting to check this town out for about 6 hours and it's great!



Awesome!
I got a brown train station (>.<), but that doesn't bother me enough to reset. I would've preferred green but oh well.
What fruit did you get? I got apples, woot!


----------



## Improv

Bear_Crossing said:


> Awesome!
> I got a brown train station (>.<), but that doesn't bother me enough to reset. I would've preferred green but oh well.
> What fruit did you get? I got apples, woot!



Apples! I can't stand the brown or green stations. My first town had a brown one and after I reset later that same day and got blue I've never liked the brown.

I almost shot myself though, because I was so excited to check the town out I flipped open my 3DS and hit the power button once and I was like "IF YOU TURN OFF THATS IT YOU'RE GOING OUT THE WINDOW" but I didn't hold it down long enough. D:

edit: you're so lucky with Diana and Lopez! o:


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Swurve said:


> Apples! I can't stand the brown or green stations. My first town had a brown one and after I reset later that same day and got blue I've never liked the brown.
> 
> I almost shot myself though, because I was so excited to check the town out I flipped open my 3DS and hit the power button once and I was like "IF YOU TURN OFF THATS IT YOU'RE GOING OUT THE WINDOW" but I didn't hold it down long enough. D:



I'm not a big fan of the brown train station, either. But as I said, I like everything else, so a small thing like that isn't gonna bother me. xD
I can't reset now, I've grown too attached to my villagers and I love my town layout, grass and fruit.
I'm taking part in the 365 day challenge and I started yesterday.


----------



## marierock13

I could never bring myself to reset my original town, so I bought a second cartridge for the one-year challenge. I started it on New Year's Day.
So that the other town isn't ruined, I set it to beautiful ordinance and recorded the last date it was played.

What can I say? I wanted to start fresh, but in the end I just couldn't find it in me to reset.

Ah well. There are a lot worse things than having two cartridges.

(...and I actually LIKE the brown train station.)


----------



## Bear_Crossing

marierock13 said:


> I could never bring myself to reset my original town, so I bought a second cartridge for the one-year challenge. I started it on New Year's Day.
> So that the other town isn't ruined, I set it to beautiful ordinance and recorded the last date it was played.
> 
> What can I say? I wanted to start fresh, but in the end I just couldn't find it in me to reset.
> 
> Ah well. There are a lot worse things than having two cartridges.
> 
> (...and I actually LIKE the brown train station.)



Y'know what, I just went up to the brown train station and it's a lovely caramel colour. I like it too!
And don't worry, I did that in July.I bought another copy of the game, just because I didn't want to reset.
It was hard for me to reset my town, but I'm glad I did.


----------



## marierock13

I suppose resetting would be healthier, really. Still, it would mean erasing the work I had been doing all the way until last month - I got the game in July.

I guess I'm hoping that I can have enough ACNL love in my life to care about two towns, one of which I just won't be revisiting for a while.

Oh, and it's great to see another fan of the yummy caramel-y station. I just love it because it doesn't dictate my town's color scheme; brown goes with any path color that I choose.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

marierock13 said:


> I suppose resetting would be healthier, really. Still, it would mean erasing the work I had been doing all the way until last month - I got the game in July.
> 
> I guess I'm hoping that I can have enough ACNL love in my life to care about two towns, one of which I just won't be revisiting for a while.
> 
> Oh, and it's great to see another fan of the yummy caramel-y station. I just love it because it doesn't dictate my town's color scheme; brown goes with any path color that I choose.



Well, I'll tell you now, I had the special edition 3DS XL for AC, but I think I got sand in it (moral, don't bring it back to the beach, I'm not sure why I did, I couldn't see the screen xD), so I ended up with just one physical copy, because the other one was digital.
And yeah! In my previous post I sort of dissed it, but taking another look at it, it's looks nice! 
I think this reset was the right move for me. I did have a town of villagers I liked, but I was never happy with my town. Now I am.


----------



## marierock13

I'm glad to hear that things worked out well for you in the end, and that resetting gave you something to be happy about.

I guess it's just not for me, but it's nice that it's the right solution for others.

(Sorry if I seemed kind of hurt-feelings on behalf of the brown station, by the way. I may be a bit dramatic sometimes.)


----------



## Bear_Crossing

marierock13 said:


> I'm glad to hear that things worked out well for you in the end, and that resetting gave you something to be happy about.
> 
> I guess it's just not for me, but it's nice that it's the right solution for others.
> 
> (Sorry if I seemed kind of hurt-feelings on behalf of the brown station, by the way. I may be a bit dramatic sometimes.)



I can understand why resetting isn't for others. I felt quite bad when I reset my town, but as I said, I'm glad I did.
Also, don't worry about it! You didn't seem hurt-feeling(ed?).


----------



## Improv

I can see why resetting isn't for some - it is heartbreaking if you've invested hundreds of hours into a town. Luckily, that is never my situation. The only bad thing about resetting is it is so hard to find even a decent looking map.

There are a lot of maps that do not even feel welcoming, if that makes sense to anyone other than my head lol.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Swurve said:


> I can see why resetting isn't for some - it is heartbreaking if you've invested hundreds of hours into a town.* Luckily, that is never my situation*. The only bad thing about resetting is it is so hard to find even a decent looking map.
> 
> There are a lot of maps that do not even feel welcoming, if that makes sense to anyone other than my head lol.



The bold sentence summed up my animal crossing career. XD
I usually invest a small amount of time into doing something, then most of my time resetting. I'm not proud of resetting so much, but I never really liked a lot of my towns. D:


----------



## MadisonCrossing

marierock13 said:


> I could never bring myself to reset my original town, so I bought a second cartridge for the one-year challenge. I started it on New Year's Day.
> So that the other town isn't ruined, I set it to beautiful ordinance and recorded the last date it was played.
> 
> What can I say? I wanted to start fresh, but in the end I just couldn't find it in me to reset.
> 
> Ah well. There are a lot worse things than having two cartridges.
> 
> (...and I actually LIKE the brown train station.)



I like the brown station too!  It's probably my favorite, actually, because to me, it looks more natural.  Not that it really matters, though - I'll just end up upgrading it.



Swurve said:


> From *here*, which face should I use?
> 
> I am choosing between #1, #3, and #8.



I really like #1 the best, but choose what you like. ^u^


----------



## GalaxyxGiraffe

I'm looking to restart but I really don't want to loose all my furniture or bells. I don't like my map or layout of my town. I'm new on this site, so I don't really know what to do. I was wondering if anyone would be willing to help me?


----------



## krielle

i'm planning to restart, but one villager won't move out and it's marina. i was planning to have someone hold her.
i've grown tired of trying to time travel her out. should i just restart? :/ advice please!


----------



## Gizmodo

mayorkiyo said:


> i'm planning to restart, but one villager won't move out and it's marina. i was planning to have someone hold her.
> i've grown tired of trying to time travel her out. should i just restart? :/ advice please!



Marina is quite rare so you might regret it just or the sake of more patience and time


----------



## Improv

I am so happy with this town, also just found my new plot - Julian! Can't believe he's a random move in omg.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Swurve said:


> I am so happy with this town, also just found my new plot - Julian! Can't believe he's a random move in omg.



I don't like Julian. I got Lopez as a random move in, though. <3


----------



## FernisWolff

I have thought about resetting because honestly... I have too much grass deterioration and I'm not fully happy with my character or my town... BUT - I have way too many bells and cataloged items to do it now. :3


----------



## krielle

The struggle of finding a specific map /sob/
Day 2 of resetting.


----------



## yiesha

mayorkiyo said:


> The struggle of finding a specific map /sob/
> Day 2 of resetting.



after that is the struggle of looking fav villager each moving in days and the next-day-will-always-be-someone-in-campsite-after-campsite-finished-day lol! <3  Patience is the key after reset, make it worth it ;o; <3


----------



## Kanu

I am really ready to reset and already have everything ready to do so but the problem is I basically don't have anyone that's like willing to let me reset using their town, so hopefully someone on here can help me? I really want to pick a new map already (￣□￣; )!!


----------



## BungoTheElf

Kanu said:


> I am really ready to reset and already have everything ready to do so but the problem is I basically don't have anyone that's like willing to let me reset using their town, so hopefully someone on here can help me? I really want to pick a new map already (￣□￣; )!!



Do you need anyone to help hold items or bells? I can hold some stuff if that's what you want! c:


----------



## Kanu

lynn105 said:


> Do you need anyone to help hold items or bells? I can hold some stuff if that's what you want! c:



Yes! That would be awesome~ 

ill just add your fc now uwu


----------



## BungoTheElf

Ahh whoops sorry fir the wait! Gates will be open in a bit! c:


----------



## Kanu

lynn105 said:


> Ahh whoops sorry fir the wait! Gates will be open in a bit! c:



Okay! no problem just thank you for doing this~


----------



## BungoTheElf

Opening gates! Just drop everything off at the front of the trainstation and let me know when you've finished reseting!


----------



## LunaLia

lynn105 said:


> Opening gates! Just drop everything off at the front of the trainstation and let me know when you've finished reseting!



Hey Lynn this is Kanu I somehow couldn't log back in on my other account so I made a new one real quick and yeah Im done now and ready to get my stuff now~


----------



## Joyce

Resetting to get a villager in a certain spot.. Gaaaaaahhh, it's the exact spot where my last villager lived, how hard can it be. -.-


----------



## krielle

I just found a perfect map for me.
No regrets that i reset! ^_^ yay!!


----------



## Snowtyke

This may seem silly, but I'm thinking of resetting my 12 day old town. I'd get people to hold my villagers, but I have a habit of doing this, and I feel stupid for it. 
Here's my map.
https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYQHAAABAAABUaW5le-syQ


----------



## JellyBeans

Snowtyke said:


> This may seem silly, but I'm thinking of resetting my 12 day old town. I'd get people to hold my villagers, but I have a habit of doing this, and I feel stupid for it.
> Here's my map.
> https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYQHAAABAAABUaW5le-syQ


That's a good map. I'd keep it, seriously. Try and get over resetting. You'll never get anywhere if you constantly reset. Maybe plan a bit of landscaping, and focus on making your town look nice, instead of resetting. (although, 2 bridges that close isn't so great imo)


----------



## Snowtyke

Oh, well...
It's a bit late.
I'm getting people to hold my villagers and I'm giving away villagers already...
I should have waited for an answer.


----------



## JellyBeans

Haha nevermind then  If you wanna reset, then reset. Entirely your choice in the end I guess :3


----------



## Snowtyke

Thanks.
I'll be TTing out villagers and getting people to hold my dreamies.


----------



## Improv

I reset too x: Got a great map, except for the green train station. I'll try to get my friend over to visit 100 times so I can upgrade it first.


----------



## Snowtyke

Right now, I'm trying to TT Ankha out for a friend.


----------



## JellyBeans

Again, Swurve? Wow. I can help with 100 if you want ;3

let's take this to chatzy! it so died http://www.chatzy.com/51582387562258


----------



## OliviaTheCreep

My beautiful dreamie Diana just moved out due to a TT accident  I didn't even get to give her away or get someone to hold her for me when I booted up she was gone, and now I'm seriously thinking of ressetting...


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Holy crap. I've been resetting towns and in every town I've reset (about 5 in the space of 5 minutes?), Robin has been in everyone.
I just found a really nice map, with Molly as a starter waiting for me at the train station, (Kody too! woop), green train station, apples as a fruit and green town hall, lets see how it goes..

- - - Post Merge - - -

I've got a town, now. I really like it.


----------



## Jaze

i gave in and reset earlier this afternoon after having a not-so-great layout in my previous town. so far i'm really loving the new layout but i can't wait to put in some more bridges. the villagers aren't the best, but i do have rosie!


----------



## Momonoki

Oh, horseapples, i can't decide if i should reset or not.... I mean, it will take a while to get my house and repay the funds and such....Sigh....
Pros:
-NEW LAYOUT......<3~
-I hate oranges....Oranges suck.
-MY FRIGGIN CHARACTER NAME.....
-I don't really like any of my villagers.
-I haven't got far in the game, not even unlocking anything.
Cons:
I may regret it....
It will take a little while to set the town up.
And i really don't want to lose some of my furniture.


May someone tell me if its worth it?


----------



## JellyBeans

If you're worried about losing furniture, someone can hold it for you. I hated oranges but they grew on me because of layout and starters, aha. You won't regret it if you get a town you're really happy with, and then the set up wait will be worth it. Villagers can move out, but meh. Always fun experiencing a new layout! And since you can't change your character name, i'd reset if you don't like it.

Since you said you haven't got far in the game, I recommend doing it now, when you're not so far in, as the further you get into the game, the harder it is to let it go. So do it. Your pros outweigh the cons, so JUST DO IT. YOU'LL BE HAPPIER <3


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Wise words from JellyBeans.


----------



## cIementine

OliviaTheCreep said:


> My beautiful dreamie Diana just moved out due to a TT accident  I didn't even get to give her away or get someone to hold her for me when I booted up she was gone, and now I'm seriously thinking of ressetting...


Me too, mine is in boxes :c

- - - Post Merge - - -

I really haven't done well with this challenge xD


----------



## JellyBeans

MayorAvalon said:


> I really haven't done well with this challenge xD



What have you done? xD I've gotten items off people, but meh. Considering getting some bushes and perfect oranges to help speed up my town beautifying, aha.

http://us12.chatzy.com/51582387562258 it's dead totally pass ducks


----------



## Bear_Crossing

JellyBeans said:


> What have you done? xD I've gotten items off people, but meh. Considering getting some bushes and perfect oranges to help speed up my town beautifying, aha.
> 
> http://us12.chatzy.com/51582387562258 it's dead totally pass ducks



I reset and I've not done a lot in my town so far.
I'll take this to the chat.


----------



## Lion-Lhasa

I'm doing alright with my new town, got some PWPs down including the Dream Suite.
Just need to get my house together, it's in a terrible state.


----------



## Alienfish

resetting atm because i did everything on my last save and got stuck about what was left on museum and wanted better layout. want a good snooty and lazy though AND NO BIRDS


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Umeko said:


> resetting atm because i did everything on my last save and got stuck about what was left on museum and wanted better layout. want a good snooty and lazy though AND NO BIRDS



I have Robin hate her lol.
I reset for ages to find a good map, though, so good luck !


----------



## JellyBeans

this died again and i'm bored. http://www.chatzy.com/51582387562258 

Good luck resetting Umeko! I reset for four hours for a decent map, and I've found myself darn squashed for PWPs. Meh.


----------



## cIementine

JellyBeans said:


> What have you done? xD I've gotten items off people, but meh. Considering getting some bushes and perfect oranges to help speed up my town beautifying, aha.
> 
> http://us12.chatzy.com/51582387562258 it's dead totally pass ducks



Umm I started tting again >3<


----------



## JellyBeans

MayorAvalon said:


> Umm I started tting again >3<


Aw, that isn't terrible I guess. I've managed to survive not TTing for 18 days. Now to survive the other 347 days of the year! It's worth it though >3<


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

I'm having thoughts about resetting...

I always enjoyed my layout, and I made a private forest with a campsite but then 3 villagers moved into that forest, making the completely empty villager place still empty. That made me mad, and I haven't unlocked any museum stuff, and I'm always so slow at cycling villagers so its hard for me to get my dreamies. Along with that, I have bad luck with villager plotting and I'm getting tired of one straight river, with no one curve only. All the villagers are in the wrong spots, and I dislike the way I put my paths down and there are so many trees...

BUT

I have so many items, 5 amazing villagers, a house that took me ages to build, 43 million bells and just the feeling of my town.

Any advice? Should I reset?


----------



## JellyBeans

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> I'm having thoughts about resetting...
> 
> I always enjoyed my layout, and I made a private forest with a campsite but then 3 villagers moved into that forest, making the completely empty villager place still empty. That made me mad, and I haven't unlocked any museum stuff, and I'm always so slow at cycling villagers so its hard for me to get my dreamies. Along with that, I have bad luck with villager plotting and I'm getting tired of one straight river, with no one curve only. All the villagers are in the wrong spots, and I dislike the way I put my paths down and there are so many trees...
> 
> BUT
> 
> I have so many items, 5 amazing villagers, a house that took me ages to build, 43 million bells and just the feeling of my town.
> 
> Any advice? Should I reset?




Items and bells can be held, but if you have a lot, it may take a long, long while to unload!! A house, well, you can try and build it up again. Villagers can be held, or gotten back through cycling threads and stuff. The feeling of your town.. well, you can get a new feeling for your new town
My famous speech coming up xD haha kidding... maybe.
So, if you definitely want to reset, then do it now, when you're not really far into the game. The further into the game you get, the harder it is to tear yourself away from your town and reset. So, if you put it off now, but when you have more bells, an almost finished house and/or museum, all the villagers you want, loads more items, T&T emporium and the like, you'll find it really, really hard to say ''bye-bye!'' to your town and restart. My advice? DO IT.


----------



## Noxen

I just reseted the first day I got AC new leaf because the map wasn't very good... but felt horrible until I saw the new neighbours  I don't feel like reseting again, maybe with the start of another AC until I find a good map.

By the way, I didn't know there was different type of grass! In the last AC I got the triangle one, I'm afraid I got the circle now (not sure with the snow). Duhh....


----------



## Nagi

i feel like the more i reset, the pickier i get ( ? ▽ ` )ゞ 
it should be the other way around, but nope! every time i have a generally fine village, but then there's one thing i don't like (native fruit, villagers, rocks) and i end up resetting again anyway.
but i'm still motivated, so it's not a problem!
i did calculate that the chance of getting one particular village layout with one particular placement pattern of town hall/plaza/re-tail is comparable to the chance of getting a shiny in Pok?mon, so... keep at it, guys! (」゜ロ゜)」


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Nagi said:


> i feel like the more i reset, the pickier i get ( ? ▽ ` )ゞ
> it should be the other way around, but nope! every time i have a generally fine village, but then there's one thing i don't like (native fruit, villagers, rocks) and i end up resetting again anyway.
> but i'm still motivated, so it's not a problem!
> i did calculate that the chance of getting one particular village layout with one particular placement pattern of town hall/plaza/re-tail is comparable to the chance of getting a shiny in Pok?mon, so... keep at it, guys! (」゜ロ゜)」



I know how you feel. I got a great map and great starters, but cherries and circle grass. 
I have a great town now, but I do get pickier.
Anyway, good luck.


----------



## JellyBeans

Nagi said:


> i feel like the more i reset, the pickier i get ( ? ▽ ` )ゞ
> it should be the other way around, but nope! every time i have a generally fine village, but then there's one thing i don't like (native fruit, villagers, rocks) and i end up resetting again anyway.
> but i'm still motivated, so it's not a problem!
> i did calculate that the chance of getting one particular village layout with one particular placement pattern of town hall/plaza/re-tail is comparable to the chance of getting a shiny in Pok?mon, so... keep at it, guys! (」゜ロ゜)」


I know how you feel. I had a decent layout but pears and square grass.
I'm still not 100% happy, as i have oranges, but I can live with it. I got pickier and pickier :3


----------



## lizzyrose

I wish I'd looked for a good map instead of just picking my town straight away the day I bought it. I would reset now, but I'd lose so many things that I would probably regret it immediately ;_;


----------



## MisaTange

I have a sudden urge to start a town called Jellicle and I shall head an army of cat villagers.

This feeling of how good that town would be would pass as currently I am belting Cats the Musical.


----------



## panzerattack

It's happening again. I freaking HATE my town layout. I love love LOVE my villagers (except for Bob, who I don't have yet waah) and I have all these items and shiz that I don't want to lose and I actually love having oranges but I just... hate my town  I'm so over resetting. But god I don't want to go through getting Ribbot and Fauna and Marina and Zucker again. FML.


----------



## n0kk3o

I probably resetted a million times, including just again last night because every time I watch YouTube videos or learn something new about AC:NL, it makes me wanna start over. This need to *start over* again...and again. ..and again...is a bad habit of mine not just with Animal Crossing but other games, too...like Harvest Moon, Rune Factory...hell, I can't even play The Sims for more than 3 days before wanting to start from scratch again. Hence me never ever finishing or progress far into a game.  I try to comfort my bad habit by telling myself it's because I'm a perfectionist...but, really, I just got issues and suck at virtual life. :'( 

But at least, at the moment, my town is near perfect re: map, locations of everything and town fruit. Lets see how long I'll stick to this one...


----------



## Diableos

Sadly, I'm back here again. I wanted my previous reset to be my last, but I ended up not playing for a few days, and thus I set the clock back to keep it on the same day for a while, and then I kept putting it back again and again, just making it worse, and now I can't really be bothered to try and catch up. I also don't like the current town name as much anymore, I dislike my fruits and a couple of other things too. Maybe I should reset? Although the problem there is I could take a while resetting, but maybe not. If I do reset, I'll be at the very beginning again. I'm not that far currently so there's a lot of work to do either way, but I've at least made some progress. I can hold on to items and I might be able to get someone to hold on to a villager or two.

Obviously, if I reset I can pick the name that I want. My current name is essentially a tribute to my first two towns, but I think I prefer the name of my second town. Of course, if I do reset, there's no way to know if I will be bothered to re-do a lot of things. I'll have a blank encyclopedia, no upgrades to my house, etc. There's also the chance I'll want to reset again after a while, so... I don't know. I really don't know what to do. I could take the time to catch up and improve my town, but... I don't know if I could live with this name. :/ Any suggestions?


----------



## Bear_Crossing

I think you should reset. It seems the pros of resetting your town weigh out more than the cons. If you're unhappy with the name of your town, I'd certainly reset. You will be stuck with that name forever. Good luck :3
I reset today, sadly. I'm too darn addicted. I'm still resetting now.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

n0kk3o said:


> I probably resetted a million times, including just again last night because every time I watch YouTube videos or learn something new about AC:NL, it makes me wanna start over.



I'm not alone !  I feel the exact same way!  It's so hard not to do that...for me, at least.
I haven't been here for a bit, but I just want to wish everyone luck with resetting! ^u^  Or whatever decision you might make.  I really wish I could help everyone but...asdfghjkl just read my spoiler in my sig. =~=


----------



## Gizmodo

Ahh still debating whether to buy a 2nd copy


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Gizmodo said:


> Ahh still debating whether to buy a 2nd copy



me too. i actually got one before with a voucher i had, and it was totally worth it. when i wanted to reset my town, i always went onto my physical copy of the game and I was happy with it. i guess it was because i was still playing animal crossing, just another town.
it is worth it, if you're asking me. but don't spend your money on it if you know you'll never use it.


----------



## Effie

I am actually torn on resetting. My town's layout is super cramped and I really don't feel as if I can do much with it. I mean, I have great villagers in my opinion, and I even have a few dreamies that people are looking for, and I have so many bells at the moment that I'm swimming in, but I won't buy anything so as to not waste money...

Ahem, I kinda want to find someone to hold all of my cool stuff for a little while, but for free. I don't see why anyone would have to pay for a favor and getting their catalog filled out a little bit.

Anyhow, I'm disenchanted with my town in general, so I really don't know what I'm going to do just yet. I don't want to screw up again! DX


----------



## cIementine

*@Effie:*
Resetting is always a good, fresh start. If there are any villagers you want to keep, get someone to hold them for you. I had people do that with Fauna and Diana. Sadly, my brother reset my game before I was ready so I lost  Beau  and others in the process of my recent reset.
However, with those losses came great achievements! I love my town map and name and have almost got all my dreamies. I have started landscaping more, and instead of paths, I'm doing grass. So when a villager moves on it, nothing will be ruined. 

I'm going for a cute theme. The grass I've started on is quite bright, but it's effective. 

I think with my new town, I have experienced some lovely villagers. With every villager I've lost, comes a lovely new face. 

I had Beau move back into my current town yesterday. He moved, without resetting, right next to Fauna, so I'm very happy. 

Resetting is great. As long as you don't keep doing it every week, you'll be fine, and discover new amazing things :3


----------



## Diableos

Effie said:


> I am actually torn on resetting. My town's layout is super cramped and I really don't feel as if I can do much with it. I mean, I have great villagers in my opinion, and I even have a few dreamies that people are looking for, and I have so many bells at the moment that I'm swimming in, but I won't buy anything so as to not waste money...
> 
> Ahem, I kinda want to find someone to hold all of my cool stuff for a little while, but for free. I don't see why anyone would have to pay for a favor and getting their catalog filled out a little bit.
> 
> Anyhow, I'm disenchanted with my town in general, so I really don't know what I'm going to do just yet. I don't want to screw up again! DX



How much have you done with your town? Is your layout cramped because of house placements, trees, PWPs, or maybe even rocks? I used to think my first town was very cramped because of where I placed things and how the river was, but once I cut down trees and planted some more, it didn't feel so bad. Unfortunately, rock placement was still an issue, along with several houses, including my own, so I ended up resetting. That was my very first town, and I do regret resetting it a little, but not too much. I would say it depends on how much you've done with your town and what exactly it is that's making you feel like it's cramped. If it's trees and/or PWPs, you can change those quite easily. If you've spent a long time in your town and achieved a lot of things, you should ask yourself if you'd be okay to do those things again. You can save your items and money, but maybe you have a lot of badges and you wouldn't want to earn them all again, so maybe you shouldn't reset. If those kind of things aren't an issue, you should probably reset.

And hey, if you're worried about screwing up if you do reset, look around your town and plan things out. You can always place a custom-design sign or something down to save a spot for a future plan. As long as it's a cheap, destructable PWP, it works just fine. 

I would be happy to hold onto your items if you do reset. I'm waiting on someone to hold my items before I reset anyway, so I'll be able to hold onto them for a few days no problem.


----------



## Effie

Diableos said:


> How much have you done with your town? Is your layout cramped because of house placements, trees, PWPs, or maybe even rocks? I used to think my first town was very cramped because of where I placed things and how the river was, but once I cut down trees and planted some more, it didn't feel so bad. Unfortunately, rock placement was still an issue, along with several houses, including my own, so I ended up resetting. That was my very first town, and I do regret resetting it a little, but not too much. I would say it depends on how much you've done with your town and what exactly it is that's making you feel like it's cramped. If it's trees and/or PWPs, you can change those quite easily. If you've spent a long time in your town and achieved a lot of things, you should ask yourself if you'd be okay to do those things again. You can save your items and money, but maybe you have a lot of badges and you wouldn't want to earn them all again, so maybe you shouldn't reset. If those kind of things aren't an issue, you should probably reset.
> 
> And hey, if you're worried about screwing up if you do reset, look around your town and plan things out. You can always place a custom-design sign or something down to save a spot for a future plan. As long as it's a cheap, destructable PWP, it works just fine.
> 
> I would be happy to hold onto your items if you do reset. I'm waiting on someone to hold my items before I reset anyway, so I'll be able to hold onto them for a few days no problem.





Oh you're such a sweetie! It's just my town map really that makes it so cramped! I want an open plan, not that I don't love how my house looks or anything, I know it'll be a big pain in my tushie to gain my exteriors back, but I think that my decision will be made tomorrow. I don't really understand the whole... "Holding villagers" thing though... x.x;

Thank you for the offer, I'd love to be able to hold things for people, helps my catalog in the long run 8D


----------



## Diableos

Effie said:


> Oh you're such a sweetie! It's just my town map really that makes it so cramped! I want an open plan, not that I don't love how my house looks or anything, I know it'll be a big pain in my tushie to gain my exteriors back, but I think that my decision will be made tomorrow. I don't really understand the whole... "Holding villagers" thing though... x.x;
> 
> Thank you for the offer, I'd love to be able to hold things for people, helps my catalog in the long run 8D



Hmm, well your town map is one of the biggest aspects. So if that's really the big problem, it may be wise to reset. If you're up for gaining back what you lose, you can do it.  It's difficult for me to find the motivation to do a lot of things over again, but I usually just take it slow and get it back to how it was before.  As for the holding villagers, it's pretty simple! ^^ Basically you just let your villagers move out into someone else's town, then when you get your new town, they let that villager move out into your town. Does that make sense? I hope it does. x3

Haha, sadly it won't really help my catalogue because I have to restart, but I'll hold it for you if you like.


----------



## Gizmodo

I just really want a new town to experience new villagers, and not care so much who moves in etc, and gain some of my dreamies through this town, but i cant possibly delete Azalea, no way
Hmm hopefully i can find one for a good price


----------



## Effie

Diableos said:


> Hmm, well your town map is one of the biggest aspects. So if that's really the big problem, it may be wise to reset. If you're up for gaining back what you lose, you can do it.  It's difficult for me to find the motivation to do a lot of things over again, but I usually just take it slow and get it back to how it was before.  As for the holding villagers, it's pretty simple! ^^ Basically you just let your villagers move out into someone else's town, then when you get your new town, they let that villager move out into your town. Does that make sense? I hope it does. x3
> 
> Haha, sadly it won't really help my catalogue because I have to restart, but I'll hold it for you if you like.



Well, my decision will be final tomorrow, so I will contact you then, alright? :3


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

I reset all the time.  If one thing is wrong with my town, I always end up getting convinced that it's worse than it actually is.  I'm hoping that I can get out of the loop of resetting so often.


----------



## Improv

Well, I said farewell to the growing village of mine and hopped aboard the train yet again.


----------



## JellyBeans

Swurve said:


> Well, I said farewell to the growing village of mine and hopped aboard the train yet again.


Oh, Swurve.. resetting is so addictive.

let's take it to the chat. hasn't been touched in 3 whole days.


----------



## Diableos

JellyBeans said:


> Oh, Swurve.. resetting is so addictive.
> 
> let's take it to the chat. hasn't been touched in 3 whole days.



You should join us on the resetting. ಠ_ಠ I can't stop, but I want to...


----------



## Snowtyke

I reset again today.
I DON'T REGRET IT.


----------



## JellyBeans

Diableos said:


> You should join us on the resetting. ಠ_ಠ I can't stop, but I want to...


You've made me want to reset D: Nah, I'm sticking with this town. I like it. staying strong xx


----------



## Bear_Crossing

I was a resetting addict. I recently reset but I have a new town.
It was so hard to find a good layout.


----------



## JellyBeans

Bear_Crossing said:


> I was a resetting addict. I recently reset but I have a new town.
> It was so hard to find a good layout.


It always is hard...


----------



## Bear_Crossing

JellyBeans said:


> It always is hard...



Yep! But resetting in the middle of the night payed off because I am now enjoying my new town and I can officially start the one year challenge.
Ugh, I hope I don't reset again, I really do like this layout.


----------



## Revan654

Bear_Crossing said:


> I was a resetting addict. I recently reset but I have a new town.
> It was so hard to find a good layout.



Doing the same now, I'm not a fan of any of the maps I have seen. This game really needs a map editor.


----------



## Improv

Revan654 said:


> Doing the same now, I'm not a fan of any of the maps I have seen. This game really needs a map editor.



I second this.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Swurve said:


> I second this.



I third(?) this.


----------



## Amphibian

Bear_Crossing said:


> I third(?) this.



Yes, I really miss the ACToolkit/AnimalMap. I've been resetting my second cartridge for a week now and all the maps have been horrible so far.  I seriously hate being so anal retentive about the layouts and such.


----------



## Gizmodo

I'm always more picky about the villagers than the Layout.. silly i know
Lucky i got an amazing map, and some dreamies in my starting 5

i do have a massive itch to reset, and have a new town, a lot though.. hence why ill probably be getting a 2nd copy


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Gizmodo said:


> I'm always more picky about the villagers than the Layout.. silly i know
> Lucky i got an amazing map, and some dreamies in my starting 5
> 
> i do have a massive itch to reset, and have a new town, a lot though.. hence why ill probably be getting a 2nd copy




If that's the case, then it probably would be good getting a second copy. 
I actually got a couple good starters in my town, and I am a bit more picky of the villagers.


----------



## JellyBeans

Bear_Crossing said:


> I third(?) this.


I fourth/fifth this.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Gizmodo said:


> I'm always more picky about the villagers than the Layout.. silly i know
> Lucky i got an amazing map, and some dreamies in my starting 5
> 
> i do have a massive itch to reset, and have a new town, a lot though.. hence why ill probably be getting a 2nd copy



I agree with *Bear_Crossing*.  If you're really that attached to your town and don't want to restart, you should probably get a second copy.  A lot of people have done it to decide if they would like another town and what it might feel like if they didn't have their other one, so it might help to make up your mind.   And even if you don't plan to restart, I'm sure that having two towns is fun!


----------



## Revan654

After about a week of resetting I finally got a layout I like. Only downfall was color of Train station(Brown) / Townhall(Dark Green). I'll re-model to Zen once the projects pop-up.


----------



## feminist

I'm planning on resetting tonight/tomorrow and I need someone to hold 2 or 3 villagers for me!!
(I had my own thread, but a moderator closed it because apparently I'm supposed to post that here)
so any help WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED


----------



## Lion-Lhasa

Had that urge to reset again.
I have fought it off for now~
I seriously need to re-arrange the bridges though, that'll be expensive >.<

Velma asked for a pear and I gave her a perfect one. She gave me a Rococo Dresser as a reward, does that mean I'm getting closer to getting her picture?


----------



## toastia

Lion-Lhasa said:


> Had that urge to reset again.
> I have fought it off for now~
> I seriously need to re-arrange the bridges though, that'll be expensive >.<
> 
> Velma asked for a pear and I gave her a perfect one. She gave me a Rococo Dresser as a reward, does that mean I'm getting closer to getting her picture?


Yes, it does.



Also, if the bridges are the only thing wrong about your town, then you would probably doing yourself a favor not resetting. Your gonna have to pay for the bridges again anyway, if you reset. But if it's the town map or something, you might should reset 
:3


----------



## Amphibian

Haha I sort of gave up on resetting and I settled with a semi-decent map I found. It has some things I like:

-straight vertical river that splits the town in almost perfect halves
-south-facing waterfall
-fairly large private beach with a cove
-a lot of empty space with hardly any rocks in inconvenient spots
-a narrow south-facing slope leading straight to the dock
-peaches as native fruit
-Both Ankha and Lucky as starters  I'm not a huge fan of Ankha though... the rest were Aurora, Felicity and Sparro.

Some bad:

-red train station (can be remodeled but getting 100 visits is a PITA)
-I wish I could swap the locations of town hall and Re-tail
-round snow -> square grass


----------



## Gizmodo

Decided to buy a 2nd copy..


----------



## Improv

I finally found a town! Not something I was initially looking for, but everything is so nicely placed and there is a ton of free area. Circle grass, red train station (was looking for blue, but red is just as well. I'm just happy it wasn't green or brown), apples, and the reddish/brownish town hall.

Also, the town hall is about four spaces directly north of the town plaza which leaves just enough room to put a fountain in between them! Everything is so nice. c:


----------



## Venn

I haven't been playing lately and I want a new start, so I was thinking of resetting.
The only thing is, that I have a lot of villagers I really wanted, but I know I can always get them again.
I've played for a while and I like my town, but it's gotten where there is to many things, and I don't have the time to clean it up, or move things around. (There's really a lot of things, like flowers I tried organizing and stuff.) Also, all the projects I've done, aren't in good spots anymore, either.

Perhaps, I should do a raffle for a few giveaways for what I have in my town, and then restart.

I really want to do a restart, but I need opinions.

Also, what happens to the friends list. I have a lot of friends codes, so I don't want them to think I'm someone they never added and such.


----------



## JellyBeans

Gizmodo said:


> Decided to buy a 2nd copy..


I think that's good. I'd do it if I was allowed, haha. Enjoy 2 towns!



Swurve said:


> I finally found a town! Not something I was initially looking for, but everything is so nicely placed and there is a ton of free area. Circle grass, red train station (was looking for blue, but red is just as well. I'm just happy it wasn't green or brown), apples, and the reddish/brownish town hall.
> 
> Also, the town hall is about four spaces directly north of the town plaza which leaves just enough room to put a fountain in between them! Everything is so nice. c:


Yay you! I'm on the chat ; )


----------



## Gizmodo

I wont be playing the 2nd town until summer, where ill try and make a really cute town with a good layout and plot reset for Marshal etc..
Until then ill be using it as somewhere to selll rare villagers for bells for my main town, but also to giveaway rare villagers


----------



## JellyBeans

I saw the thread about it. Good luck with that c:


----------



## cIementine

My town is finally coming into place. I'm going for a bright, fairytale theme, and I got the QR machine today. Also, only three more dreamies to go! Punchy requested the balloon arch, which I'm building now. Hooray! I also drew a to scale map of my town to display on a custom design sign! 

Very happy with my new town, just got Chief from the campsite recently. Except, Chops won't leave Dx


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Gizmodo said:


> I wont be playing the 2nd town until summer, where ill try and make a really cute town with a good layout and plot reset for Marshal etc..
> Until then ill be using it as somewhere to selll rare villagers for bells for my main town, but also to giveaway rare villagers


Good luck!  I hope you'll be pleased with having two copies !  I wanted another one for Christmas and even though I didn't get one, it wasn't much of a deal for me since I didn't need it; I just wanted one to see what it would be like to maybe cycle villagers.
I hope you have fun! ^u^



Revan654 said:


> After about a week of resetting I finally got a layout I like. Only downfall was color of Train station(Brown) / Townhall(Dark Green). I'll re-model to Zen once the projects pop-up.



If those are the only two downfalls, your town must be pretty good!  Like you said, you can just remodel it.   Hopefully this town will be a keeper for you~


----------



## Venn

Venice said:


> I haven't been playing lately and I want a new start, so I was thinking of resetting.
> The only thing is, that I have a lot of villagers I really wanted, but I know I can always get them again.
> I've played for a while and I like my town, but it's gotten where there is to many things, and I don't have the time to clean it up, or move things around. (There's really a lot of things, like flowers I tried organizing and stuff.) Also, all the projects I've done, aren't in good spots anymore, either.
> 
> Perhaps, I should do a raffle for a few giveaways for what I have in my town, and then restart.
> 
> I really want to do a restart, but I need opinions.
> 
> Also, what happens to the friends list. I have a lot of friends codes, so I don't want them to think I'm someone they never added and such.


Still looking f or a response


----------



## Mary

I think it's really up to you.


----------



## cIementine

Friend codes don't change. If you had someone on your BF chat list then you need to re-add them c:


----------



## LadyYsmay

If I have the downloaded version of New Leaf on my 3DS XL, can I create a second town if I purchase a physical game cartridge? I was always under the impression that game data saved to the 3DS and not to the cartridge.


----------



## JellyBeans

LadyYsmay said:


> If I have the downloaded version of New Leaf on my 3DS XL, can I create a second town if I purchase a physical game cartridge? I was always under the impression that game data saved to the 3DS and not to the cartridge.


Cartridge saves to the cartridge, digital saves to SD card. So you can create as many physical towns as you want, depending on how many cartridges you have. So, yes, it's possible


----------



## LadyYsmay

Thank you so much!


----------



## Hot

I finally decided that I'm going to reset my main town. Being myself, I have a tendency to reset every 1-2 months or so. Not going to ask anybody to hold my bells, because it's not much anyways.


----------



## KatTayle

I only reset once, at the very beginning since I realized I messed up on house placement. So I got new map and house, and even two cat villagers which was awesome


----------



## caterpie

I have a problem with resetting where I keep thinking up cool ideas for a "themed" cycle town, but then after a month or two of maintaining the theme I get bored. :/ I'm currently at the stage where I really regret the way I themed my current town but converting it to something else would take too long, and the name wouldn't make sense anymore. It would be less work just to start over, but I also hate that I wasted so much time theming it.


Ugh I don't knowww, so torn.


----------



## Myscin

After thinking about it for a long time (profile ISNT to date anymore)
I decided to reset
After fiddling around with the maps and such, trying a number of times, I finally found a map layout I loved
Beatiful circle grass, my favorite.
But....peaches....ugh..I had wanted cherries...Ah well, those could be planted later
And I liked my eyes! YEY! My old persons looked terrible...But now I was just looking for a good villager...
So...saw the welcoming crew, was not pleased..but the I looked at the map and...
My dream villager was there, I.E. COCO!!!
I'm so happy now! I think I can enjoy this town ! I'll post some pictures later


----------



## Improv

Myscin said:


> After thinking about it for a long time (profile ISNT to date anymore)
> I decided to reset
> After fiddling around with the maps and such, trying a number of times, I finally found a map layout I loved
> Beatiful circle grass, my favorite.
> But....peaches....ugh..I had wanted cherries...Ah well, those could be planted later
> And I liked my eyes! YEY! My old persons looked terrible...But now I was just looking for a good villager...
> So...saw the welcoming crew, was not pleased..but the I looked at the map and...
> My dream villager was there, I.E. COCO!!!
> I'm so happy now! I think I can enjoy this town ! I'll post some pictures later



Awesome! I got a town last night with Stitches in it. <33 Mine has pears, which are my least favorite...hopefully I can get some fruit from others (I have peaches from Isabelle) soon and plant those and rid myself of the pears!


----------



## Venn

I am deciding that I will reset my town,
However, I am debating on whether or not I will give thins away, although I want a completely fresh new start.


----------



## Toeto

Guys I failed the one year challenge xD.

My layout turned out horrible, and I only choose it in the first place because Kiki was in it.
So now I started a new town (did not time travel yet, so yeey ^^ ), let's hope that I'll keep this one for a year  ..


----------



## Improv

I'm right there with you, hopefully I can keep this one for a year.


----------



## JellyBeans

I've succeeded so far. Sort of. I haven't TTd, I haven't reset. But I have gotten items off people. Lots. I already have club lol


----------



## Gizmodo

Cycling/Selling town of Parfait is being creatrd!
dont care about layout though ive seen some amazing ones!
Found a town of Fauna/Rosie which i shouldnt have deleted and one of Beau/Fang
On the look out for mainly tier ones and some underrated


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Myscin said:


> After thinking about it for a long time (profile ISNT to date anymore)
> I decided to reset
> After fiddling around with the maps and such, trying a number of times, I finally found a map layout I loved
> Beatiful circle grass, my favorite.
> But....peaches....ugh..I had wanted cherries...Ah well, those could be planted later
> And I liked my eyes! YEY! My old persons looked terrible...But now I was just looking for a good villager...
> So...saw the welcoming crew, was not pleased..but the I looked at the map and...
> My dream villager was there, I.E. COCO!!!
> I'm so happy now! I think I can enjoy this town ! I'll post some pictures later



Great !  I hope you like your town! ^^



Swurve said:


> Awesome! I got a town last night with Stitches in it. <33 Mine has pears, which are my least favorite...hopefully I can get some fruit from others (I have peaches from Isabelle) soon and plant those and rid myself of the pears!



And good luck to you too!~



Gizmodo said:


> Cycling/Selling town of Parfait is being creatrd!
> dont care about layout though ive seen some amazing ones!
> Found a town of Fauna/Rosie which i shouldnt have deleted and one of Beau/Fang
> On the look out for mainly tier ones and some underrated



Aaaand I hope your cycling town turns out awesome as well! ^u^


----------



## Gizmodo

I got a good one with Merengue in, but i dont have time to concentrate until the weekend, so ill just start it again then


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Gizmodo said:


> I got a good one with Merengue in, but i dont have time to concentrate until the weekend, so ill just start it again then



Wow, that's lucky! ^u^  Good luck!


----------



## Bear_Crossing

I'm resetting. Stuck in a loop and I can't get out.


----------



## Sumemr

Ugh, I've been wondering whether or not I want to reset my main town... :/ The map is too small and I feel like everything is too cramped + have poor placement. Problem is, I have almost ALL of my dreamies already, and a ton of items and bells that would need to be transferred, AND my main street is completely finished, with my museum not that far behind it. I'd have to find a lot of patient people to hold my items & bells, and all 8 of
my dreamies.. My town as a whole is still a WIP, which is why I'm contemplating resetting .. I don't want to do more work on my town unless I come to a decision of whether or not I want to reset. My cycling town has an amazing map so it makes me want my main town to have a similar map. & No, I can't just make my cycling town my new main town haha. Any advice for me? >: You can visit my dream address if you wanna see how my town is at the moment.


----------



## Venn

I restarted my town earlier and I like my town. The only neighbor I am not to sure about is Clay, but on the bright side, I got Rudy, Opal, Penelope and... STATIC.


----------



## JellyBeans

Sumemr said:


> Ugh, I've been wondering whether or not I want to reset my main town... :/ The map is too small and I feel like everything is too cramped + have poor placement. Problem is, I have almost ALL of my dreamies already, and a ton of items and bells that would need to be transferred, AND my main street is completely finished, with my museum not that far behind it. I'd have to find a lot of patient people to hold my items & bells, and all 8 of
> my dreamies.. My town as a whole is still a WIP, which is why I'm contemplating resetting .. I don't want to do more work on my town unless I come to a decision of whether or not I want to reset. My cycling town has an amazing map so it makes me want my main town to have a similar map. & No, I can't just make my cycling town my new main town haha. Any advice for me? >: You can visit my dream address if you wanna see how my town is at the moment.


I won't visit your DC, but if you don't like that map, well, that can never be changed unless you reset. With your dreamies, there are so many cycling threads that once day they'll come back. Items and bells can be hold, and I'm sure there are lots of patient people on here (including me <3) In the end, it's all up to you. But, if you decide not to reset now, you may end up hating your town more, and by then, you'll have put so much effort into your town, dreamies and stuff... well, it may be virtually impossible to tear yourself away from that extra effort you put in since you last wanted to reset. Your choice 




Venice said:


> I restarted my town earlier and I like my town. The only neighbor I am not to sure about is Clay, but on the bright side, I got Rudy, Opal, Penelope and... STATIC.


CLAY <33 He's a qt haha

Glad you're happy with your reset though


----------



## Venn

Pashmina is moving into my town tomorrow. I feel good about it because I've always wanted a deer in my town, and I never got one in my last town.

Last Town Had:
Aurora, Flora, Bluebear (Moved) Maple, Bones, Nana, Scooty, Muffy, and Marina.
I focused to much to get all my dreams (luckily, I never paid for any, just switched villagers)

For this town, I am just planning to only have a few. Mainly Aurora and Bones, so I don't have to worry about getting on everyday and make sure no one is moving. I'm going to play like I've always done. Breed Flowers, and Welcome new Villagers.


----------



## Improv

Day 4 of my new town, and I am still ?ber happy with it! If you're going to reset, just keep resetting until you're 100% happy. Don't compromise for anything. 
-----
I thought Pashmina was a goat. :u


----------



## IrishMike15

Think I'm going to restart. I've had fun in this town, but after trying for the past couple days, I just don't think the layout is gonna work for PWP and such. And my neighbors are all pretty bad.

Gonna be really picky about my layout and starting five this time.


----------



## Lion-Lhasa

My 365 day challenge has ended, my DS decided to try skydiving, smacked itself on the cupboard corner and out pops my ACNL card.
Goodbye town, farewell Jap DLC. I will buy you again one day.

Don't know if I'll bother starting a new file, maybe in a few days. Might even cheat and start from Jan 1st again and catch up... so many island visits to do again >.<


----------



## Venn

Swurve said:


> Day 4 of my new town, and I am still ?ber happy with it! If you're going to reset, just keep resetting until you're 100% happy. Don't compromise for anything.
> -----
> I thought Pashmina was a goat. :u



That is what I meant -.- 
My mistake 



Lion-Lhasa said:


> My 365 day challenge has ended, my DS decided to try skydiving, smacked itself on the cupboard corner and out pops my ACNL card.
> Goodbye town, farewell Jap DLC. I will buy you again one day.
> 
> Don't know if I'll bother starting a new file, maybe in a few days. Might even cheat and start from Jan 1st again and catch up... so many island visits to do again >.<



What was the challenge exactly?


----------



## Venn

OMG. I do not know what is with my town, first Static, and now I'm getting Colton (randomly moving in) Why am I getting these popular villagers? (Although I did want Colton at first)


----------



## JellyBeans

Venice said:


> What was the challenge exactly?


You have 1 year to get as much AC done as possible. catalog, museum, landscaping etc. No TTing allowed!


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Finally! I have finished resetting! I am now in a town I hope to keep for a year.
I'm glad I don't have to sit with Rover again.


----------



## cIementine

Yaay Beary!

What villagers did you get? o:


----------



## Bear_Crossing

I got Kevin, Sydney, Eloise, Deli and Roscoe.
No-one popular, but I do like Kevin, Sydney and Eloise. <3


----------



## cIementine

Yay! They're quite good!

Did you know Kevin was based off Kevin Bacon? o:


----------



## Bear_Crossing

MayorAvalon said:


> Yay! They're quite good!
> 
> Did you know Kevin was based off Kevin Bacon? o:



Oh, really? I've learnt something new today!!


----------



## cIementine

Well, you know what they say xD


----------



## JellyBeans

Yay Bear! One month into my town and it's going strong.


----------



## Gizmodo

So while resetting for my 2nd town (i am going to make one as soon as i get a good town im ready )
i got one with Ankha and Stitches! both greeted me off the station
but the others were Cesar, Moose & Gladys :L

Hopefully i find one with some of my dreamies ^^ i dont mind taking days as i have my main town anyway


----------



## Gizmodo

AHHH, so ive been resetting more, and i've found one with a pretty good layout
The villagers are:

Alice, Ankha, Felicity, Ribbot & Elvis
do i keep it!
ahhh what to do

Edit: i really didnt like where retail was, and since i already have a main town i love, i might aswell keep trying, no harm done


----------



## Lion-Lhasa

lol Good luck Gizmodo.

After getting over my corrupted town I've started looking for a good map.
My challenge will be a month short I guess.

I've finally picked one though with Antonio, Lucky, Nana, Soleil and Cheri as starters.
No-one I really love but no abominations either.
It has pears.


----------



## Gizmodo

I must have done like 200 resets..
but atleast i can run to my other town when im frustrated help


----------



## JellyBeans

Lion-Lhasa said:


> lol Good luck Gizmodo.
> 
> After getting over my corrupted town I've started looking for a good map.
> My challenge will be a month short I guess.
> 
> I've finally picked one though with Antonio, Lucky, Nana, Soleil and Cheri as starters.
> No-one I really love but no abominations either.
> It has pears.


Soleil and Cheri <33 Enjoy your new town!



Gizmodo said:


> I must have done like 200 resets..
> but atleast i can run to my other town when im frustrated help


Resetting is frustrating. I know the feeling lol. Good luck on your search~


----------



## Snowtyke

I reset again.
Guess what? I got 4 of my dreamies as starters. Yes, 4.


----------



## JellyBeans

Snowtyke said:


> I reset again.
> Guess what? I got 4 of my dreamies as starters. Yes, 4.



How.. Lucky! Enjoy your fantastic town


----------



## Hot

I've been resetting for 6 hours in between making signatures and I still haven't come across a map that only has one lake or has the U shaped river yet. .


----------



## coseacant

I liked my town, but as I started to lay out some stuff, I've grown to detest it. There's always something blocking whenever I want to build a PWP. So I've decided to reset it. But I want to move over some of my stuff and I don't have anyone to help me hold them.

I'm not sure if it's appropriate to ask here, but is there anyone patient enough who is willing to hold my stuff for a while as I go about resetting?


----------



## Libra

coseacant said:


> I'm not sure if it's appropriate to ask here, but is there anyone patient enough who is willing to hold my stuff for a while as I go about resetting?



I can hold your stuff for you, if you want.


----------



## coseacant

That would be great! Thank you so much!


----------



## Libra

No problem.  When do you want to come to my town?


----------



## coseacant

Libra said:


> No problem.  When do you want to come to my town?



If you're free, now would okay. If you want anything that I'm about to send to the void, you can come to my town to pick them up


----------



## Libra

Gate is open!  You can place your items on the beach on the right, hopefully you should have enough room there.


----------



## Gizmodo

Finished resetting for the week, will resume next weekend p


----------



## coseacant

Libra said:


> Gate is open!  You can place your items on the beach on the right, hopefully you should have enough room there.



On my way. Again thank you so much!


----------



## Venn

I am so glad I restarted my town. Taking everything slow paced makes it more interesting for me. I never though I would have Static and Colton, rather than both in my town.

I am enjoying every bit of it. All my villagers are cool (still ain't sure on Clay.)


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Remember I posted earlier I found an awesome map? Well, me being the extremely dense person I am, decided to delete my town because I wasn't 100% happy. Turns out that was a big mistake. I haven't been able to find one decent map.
Flipping hell. I'm full of regret and anger. Agh.


----------



## OliviaTheCreep

I just reset c: I'm trying to find a map with retail, town square and town hall in the same spot. Wish me luck!

So I just found this layout and I'm thinking its perfect! http://imgur.com/CeKrphi


----------



## Bear_Crossing

OliviaTheCreep said:


> I just reset c: I'm trying to find a map with retail, town square and town hall in the same spot. Wish me luck!
> 
> So I just found this layout and I'm thinking its perfect! http://imgur.com/CeKrphi



It is! I've been looking for a map like that. <3


----------



## Xanarcah

OliviaTheCreep said:


> I just reset c: I'm trying to find a map with retail, town square and town hall in the same spot. Wish me luck!
> 
> So I just found this layout and I'm thinking its perfect! http://imgur.com/CeKrphi



Ohman, that map is really cool! I've never seen a map like that before. o:


----------



## Gizmodo

I am becoming sooo picky with this 2nd town
hopefully one soon, ive found fab maps, but just certain things put me off..
i must have done 100's of resets


----------



## Gizmodo

IM IN SHOCK MY 100'S OF RESETS HAVE PAID OFF OMG

Amazing layout & the villagers are!!!

Tia!!!!!!
Timbra!!!
Stitches!!!
Tangy!!!
Rod


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Gizmodo said:


> IM IN SHOCK MY 100'S OF RESETS HAVE PAID OFF OMG
> 
> Amazing layout & the villagers are!!!
> 
> Tia!!!!!!
> Timbra!!!
> Stitches!!!
> Tangy!!!
> Rod



Jealous of all of your villagers! Even Rod!
Good luck in your new town!


----------



## Gizmodo

Its good because i can keep going back and forth between Azalea and This new town to trade items and fruit etc ^^


----------



## Hot

I think I'm done restarting my 3rd town. It's a pretty decent layout with Molly, Erik, Flip, Ankha and Chow as starters. Of course I got Erik, Zell, Fang, Merry and Francine one time. . I think I may still have a restarting problem.


----------



## Gizmodo

Yay Octavian is moving in next ^^ reset for a plot today


----------



## Dogoat

I'm having a debate on myself on whether or not I should restart my current town. I have three of my dreamies living in it, along with all the fossils and most of the fish in the museum. Not to mention I've paid off most of my house and have gotten all but the last T&T upgrade, but I never see Gracie, so maybe it's a good idea. If I do end up resetting my town, I want to practice with moving villager houses so I can place them where I want in my new town. Such a hard decision though...


----------



## Shattersnap

I've put so much time and effort into my village I can't even fathom resetting at this point, though I have mulled over the idea of getting a second copy of the game to cycle with. I doubt I will though because if I start cycling that means that I will get the villagers that I want faster which means I will be tempted to time travel to make room for them in my main town.  After that I just don't see the point.  The entire fun part of the game for me is putting time and effort in to making my town the way I want it to be and getting the villagers that I like.  After I have accomplished that, there is really no point for me to continue playing.

I got the game about a week before my brother.  He is very impatient by nature and immediately began time traveling to get everything to the point where he had T&T Emporium while I was still on T&T Mart even though we both played every day and I had started before him.  About a month or so in he started complaining that the game was boring and he had nothing left to do and asked me how I seemed to stay interested, and I suggested that he stop time traveling. 

To me, resetting seems like the same thing as time traveling- all reward with no work.  This to me is uninteresting because the game for me is about the journey of getting my town to where I want it to be.  Its the same thing when I play pokeman.  Having all the pokeman in itself is not fun for me, I got all the fun out of the journey of going out and collecting them all, not possessing them all in the end.

For me, if I was unhappy with my town for whatever reason, it would be more fun to just work to make my current town what I want it to be rather than start over with a clean slate.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Gizmodo said:


> IM IN SHOCK MY 100'S OF RESETS HAVE PAID OFF OMG
> 
> Amazing layout & the villagers are!!!
> 
> Tia!!!!!!
> Timbra!!!
> Stitches!!!
> Tangy!!!
> Rod



Congratulations!
I haven't been on for like two weeks and there's posts everywhere !  I'll try to stay online more often now.   But good luck to everyone resetting!  I'd help if I had a town myself...


----------



## Gizmodo

MadisonCrossing said:


> Congratulations!
> I haven't been on for like two weeks and there's posts everywhere !  I'll try to stay online more often now.   But good luck to everyone resetting!  I'd help if I had a town myself...



Thanks, i hope your town turns out fab!
Octavian has moved in and Marshal is moving in, so im finding this town fabby


----------



## Shirohibiki

Oof, hello, everyone! I just bought a second copy of ACNL yesterday; I've been resetting it since about... 9:30 PM last night. I wouldn't dream of resetting my first town, since I've put so much effort and love into it (though I don't have many dreamies in it). Since I have a trillion dreamies, I decided to get a second copy. I've reset well over a hundred times now, and it's tiring as hell...

At first, I was unsure with what exactly I wanted. I almost settled on a town with Gladys and Whitney, but ended up forcing myself to restart that one. I want Freya so badly it's literally nearly physically painful. I contemplate trading for her, but why do that when I can just keep trying with resets and keep working my tail off to get her in the first 5 villagers?

I've gotten Whitney 6 times now. I've seen quite a few "top tier" villagers (Stitches twice, Ankha 3 times, Tia once, Fang a couple times). I love Whitney, but I decided that I really liked Freya's bright colors more. 

I really hope I get her soon -- I've seen countless amazing maps, yet all of the neighbors have been duds on them. It's getting stressful and all I do all day is reset, reset, reset. (I might have an unhealthy obsession.) I barely touched my main game today because I'm trying so hard to get Freya ;_; 

I know it's pointless to ask when you guys think I'll get her, because it's ultimately up to the RNG gods. I'm just really tired of seeing Whitney or other dreamies only to have to reset because Freya isn't there. u_u (I also have the problem that almost all of my dreamies have like the same 3 personalities...)

Anyway, suffice it to say, the second copy was the way to go, and I'm even contemplating a third now (oh god I don't even have money for that). But I really am tired of resetting. ): I just hope I get Freya soon.


----------



## Toffee

So, I've been considering resetting my primary town, and letting my villagers move to my sisters copy of acnl until I can obtain them in the "new" town. The problem is I have _all_ my dreamies and it'd be a huge hassle to bring them back, get all my shops/exhibits restored, etc. I'm mostly considering this because of how it genuinely annoys me with how none of my villager homes line up. It just makes my town feel very messy and makes me somewhat frustrated every time I play lately. I've played my copy though since practically the day it came out and resetting seems like a huge choice to make. :/ I'm also switching ds' in a few days so maybe I could just restart the two together? Dunno.

Anyone have any thoughts on the matter?


----------



## Candyfloss

Shirohibiki said:


> Oof, hello, everyone! I just bought a second copy of ACNL yesterday; I've been resetting it since about... 9:30 PM last night. I wouldn't dream of resetting my first town, since I've put so much effort and love into it (though I don't have many dreamies in it). Since I have a trillion dreamies, I decided to get a second copy. I've reset well over a hundred times now, and it's tiring as hell...
> 
> At first, I was unsure with what exactly I wanted. I almost settled on a town with Gladys and Whitney, but ended up forcing myself to restart that one. I want Freya so badly it's literally nearly physically painful. I contemplate trading for her, but why do that when I can just keep trying with resets and keep working my tail off to get her in the first 5 villagers?
> 
> I've gotten Whitney 6 times now. I've seen quite a few "top tier" villagers (Stitches twice, Ankha 3 times, Tia once, Fang a couple times). I love Whitney, but I decided that I really liked Freya's bright colors more.
> 
> I really hope I get her soon -- I've seen countless amazing maps, yet all of the neighbors have been duds on them. It's getting stressful and all I do all day is reset, reset, reset. (I might have an unhealthy obsession.) I barely touched my main game today because I'm trying so hard to get Freya ;_;
> 
> I know it's pointless to ask when you guys think I'll get her, because it's ultimately up to the RNG gods. I'm just really tired of seeing Whitney or other dreamies only to have to reset because Freya isn't there. u_u (I also have the problem that almost all of my dreamies have like the same 3 personalities...)
> 
> Anyway, suffice it to say, the second copy was the way to go, and I'm even contemplating a third now (oh god I don't even have money for that). But I really am tired of resetting. ): I just hope I get Freya soon.



I got freya from plot resetting before but I wanted marshal bad so i didn't let her move in. If you really want her do you want me to try and buy her for you when she's up for auction?


----------



## Shirohibiki

Candyfloss said:


> I got freya from plot resetting before but I wanted marshal bad so i didn't let her move in. If you really want her do you want me to try and buy her for you when she's up for auction?



Ah! I can actually pay myself, I just don't know how... Any of this works, really! I finally settled on my town and got some really lucky ones that people might want, I just have no idea where to look now besides having posted in the official trading thread XD; If you could help direct me or anything however, that would be lovely! And thank you so much in advance, you're very sweet ;u;
[Sorry for being OT!]


----------



## Gizmodo

Honestly just dont give up!!
i was looking for Tangy, and gave up towns with Ankha&Stitches in at the same time, and loads with Merengue in
it payed off, it took days and about 500 resets, but i ended up getting Tangy, and Stitches & Tia too
so just dont give up and if the town doesnt feel amazing straight away its not the right one

Just looked in your signature and you got Fang, Ankha & Erik.. good going!


----------



## Krahe

I had a friend who was considering doing it himself, but I was like..... that is hours, no wait!!! days and months of your life!!!! Then he just kinda looked at me and was like a deer in headlights with the shock of realization at my statement.


----------



## Gizmodo

Edited: Sprinkle aint moving in now aww
so ill reset for a good uchi 
and leave the 9th to be natural


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Gizmodo said:


> Do you all think this sounds a silly idea
> I will be getting Sprinkle as my 8th villager off a lovely forum user today, so she will move in in a few days
> A few days after my 9th will arrive.. an uchi..
> My dream uchi is Mira.. however i feel by getting her my new town is getting too perfect too soon? and i like to have something to work on? i will already have Tia, Tangy, Stitches, Marshal, Octavian & Sprinkle.. all villagers i really love, so where can i go from there?
> Instead i plan on letting it just be natural and whatever uchi moves in dealing with it
> This means i will be able to free up spots more easily as i will be willing to let them move and one day i will have Mira
> If i get Mira, that means only Rod will be able to move, as i do quite like Timbra and shes a sheep hm
> It will just make me have more to work for in this town idk


You already have two of my dreamies! I'm so jelly ;u;
But if I were you, I would keep going!  Even if you don't get Mira, you can always buy her from someone if you want, or just keep going naturally.  It depends on how much you really want her.  If you really, *really* want to stick with going naturally, and you don't get Mira, just do anything you can to avoid thinking about her.  You never know; there are a lot of uchi villagers I've had that I didn't like at first, but over time I began to love them so much I almost considered adding them as replacement dream villagers !
If you really want Mira and won't settle for anyone else, though, I would go ahead and try to get her from someone.  After all, the game isn't forcing you to play naturally, and if it wanted you to I don't think Nintendo would have allowed people to Time Travel.
In the end, it's really up to how much you want Mira.  Good luck though!


----------



## Gizmodo

MadisonCrossing said:


> You already have two of my dreamies! I'm so jelly ;u;
> But if I were you, I would keep going!  Even if you don't get Mira, you can always buy her from someone if you want, or just keep going naturally.  It depends on how much you really want her.  If you really, *really* want to stick with going naturally, and you don't get Mira, just do anything you can to avoid thinking about her.  You never know; there are a lot of uchi villagers I've had that I didn't like at first, but over time I began to love them so much I almost considered adding them as replacement dream villagers !
> If you really want Mira and won't settle for anyone else, though, I would go ahead and try to get her from someone.  After all, the game isn't forcing you to play naturally, and if it wanted you to I don't think Nintendo would have allowed people to Time Travel.
> In the end, it's really up to how much you want Mira.  Good luck though!



Who are you dreamies c:
I am not getting Sprinkle now as she got voided by accident, so i am going to plot reset for Mira tomorow (i still dont and never will tt)
Then when my 9th villager comes a few days later, im not going to do anything and allow them to be a complete random villager, who i could detest or grow to like


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Toffee said:


> So, I've been considering resetting my primary town, and letting my villagers move to my sisters copy of acnl until I can obtain them in the "new" town. The problem is I have _all_ my dreamies and it'd be a huge hassle to bring them back, get all my shops/exhibits restored, etc. I'm mostly considering this because of how it genuinely annoys me with how none of my villager homes line up. It just makes my town feel very messy and makes me somewhat frustrated every time I play lately. I've played my copy though since practically the day it came out and resetting seems like a huge choice to make. :/ I'm also switching ds' in a few days so maybe I could just restart the two together? Dunno.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on the matter?



I've learned that no town, no matter what I do, will ever be completely perfect; there will always be even one tiny flaw that any person can find about anyone's town.  But how you wrote your dilemma makes it sound like you don't have a second copy (I don't know if you really do or not).  If you don't, I would recommend buying one (if you're really that torn between restarting), or, if you have one without a town on it, try getting another one there and seeing if you would like the idea of restarting better.
If the house placement is really bugging you, and if you have all of your dreamies obtained, note that you will never be able to fix it unless you trade out your dreamies.  Try weighing the pros and cons; you'll lose everything if you restart, but the house placement will at least be fixed.  If you can motivate yourself enough to get an awesome town again, I would say go for the reset!  But if you're just a bit concerned with the houses, I honestly think that you would regret restarting, although it depends on how much you love your town.  Sure, one thing might be fixed, but are you willing to obtain every shop you lost, every villager you worked for, every goal you completed?
I recommend anyone considering restarting to weigh the pros and cons first, along with other options, before making a firm decision.
Feel free to take as long as needed to make up your mind, and I'm sure the answer will come to you eventually.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Gizmodo said:


> Who are you dreamies c:


My dreamies are Marshal, Merengue, Sprinkle, Zucker, Diana, Cousteau, Chadder, Tia, Shari, and Hamphrey.  I want my village to be sort of fancy yet cutely themed. c:


----------



## Improv

.

After packing his suitcase, 
Jake went around saying farewell to some 
of his neighbors. At 10:00am sharp, he 
walked into the train station and asked
for a ticket to the village of _Sakura_.
Jake gave one last glance to the town of
Camphor as the train he was on entered
the tunnel, on his way to his new life.

...

....Welcome to the village of *Sakura*.
( _where the petals fall at 5cm per second_ )
________________________________________​
Hehe, thought I should do something special for my final reset. I decided it was time for me to move on to a town where I would truly be happy in. My past town had an okay layout, but frankly I was tired of looking at Rover so I decided to stick with that map. It didn't even have what I was really looking for, honestly. I obtained half of my dream villagers in that town (and even though I loved them dearly)...I just decided it wasn't worth keeping if the only thing that made me happy were my villagers. 

I also obtained these villagers through cyclers, which honestly I do not want to do in this town. I will not have dream villagers in my new town, although if a random villager moves in and I like them enough I probably won't let them move out. 

I'm ready for a relaxing play through of the game, for the first time since June 9th.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Swurve said:


> .
> 
> After packing his suitcase,
> Jake went around saying farewell to some
> of his neighbors. At 10:00am sharp, he
> walked into the train station and asked
> for a ticket to the village of _Sakura_.
> Jake gave one last glance to the town of
> Camphor as the train he was on entered
> the tunnel, on his way to his new life.
> 
> ...
> 
> ....Welcome to the village of *Sakura*.
> ( _where the petals fall at 5cm per second_ )
> ________________________________________​
> Hehe, thought I should do something special for my final reset. I decided it was time for me to move on to a town where I would truly be happy in. My past town had an okay layout, but frankly I was tired of looking at Rover so I decided to stick with that map. It didn't even have what I was really looking for, honestly. I obtained half of my dream villagers in that town (and even though I loved them dearly)...I just decided it wasn't worth keeping if the only thing that made me happy were my villagers.
> 
> I also obtained these villagers through cyclers, which honestly I do not want to do in this town. I will not have dream villagers in my new town, although if a random villager moves in and I like them enough I probably won't let them move out.
> 
> I'm ready for a relaxing play through of the game, for the first time since June 9th.



Yay, good luck with your town! ^u^  I hope everything goes according to plan for you!  It's nice to see that you're finally able to relax playing New Leaf for the first time in about 8 months *A*


----------



## JellyBeans

Swurve said:


> .
> 
> After packing his suitcase,
> Jake went around saying farewell to some
> of his neighbors. At 10:00am sharp, he
> walked into the train station and asked
> for a ticket to the village of _Sakura_.
> Jake gave one last glance to the town of
> Camphor as the train he was on entered
> the tunnel, on his way to his new life.
> 
> ...
> 
> ....Welcome to the village of *Sakura*.
> ( _where the petals fall at 5cm per second_ )
> ________________________________________​
> Hehe, thought I should do something special for my final reset. I decided it was time for me to move on to a town where I would truly be happy in. My past town had an okay layout, but frankly I was tired of looking at Rover so I decided to stick with that map. It didn't even have what I was really looking for, honestly. I obtained half of my dream villagers in that town (and even though I loved them dearly)...I just decided it wasn't worth keeping if the only thing that made me happy were my villagers.
> 
> I also obtained these villagers through cyclers, which honestly I do not want to do in this town. I will not have dream villagers in my new town, although if a random villager moves in and I like them enough I probably won't let them move out.
> 
> I'm ready for a relaxing play through of the game, for the first time since June 9th.


Aw, good luck with your town!


----------



## Candyfloss

Not sure whether to reset or not :s
I have marshal and stitches but my town layout is terrible. I hate it. I don't know why i didnt just pick 1 with the tree in the middle. I had to plot reset multiple times for marshal but stitches was alright. Anyway, should i reset?


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Candyfloss said:


> Not sure whether to reset or not :s
> I have marshal and stitches but my town layout is terrible. I hate it. I don't know why i didnt just pick 1 with the tree in the middle. I had to plot reset multiple times for marshal but stitches was alright. Anyway, should i reset?



I think you should. You hate your layout, which can't be changed. 
Marshal and Stitches could be obtained again.
In the end, it's up to you, but don't wait forever to reset when you could have a new town by then. Good luck.


----------



## Candyfloss

Bear_Crossing said:


> I think you should. You hate your layout, which can't be changed.
> Marshal and Stitches could be obtained again.
> In the end, it's up to you, but don't wait forever to reset when you could have a new town by then. Good luck.


Okay ^^ ill get someone to hold my items.. must finish my giveaway first


----------



## JellyBeans

Candyfloss said:


> Okay ^^ ill get someone to hold my items.. must finish my giveaway first


I can hold them on my mule for you? I think it's better for you to reset


----------



## Gizmodo

You can easily get Marshal again anyway
just plot reset for him shortly after you get your new file as it will spawn Smugs :3


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Candyfloss said:


> Not sure whether to reset or not :s
> I have marshal and stitches but my town layout is terrible. I hate it. I don't know why i didnt just pick 1 with the tree in the middle. I had to plot reset multiple times for marshal but stitches was alright. Anyway, should i reset?



I think you should reset.  Like the others above me mentioned, Marshal and Stitches can always be obtained again, and if you hate your layout it'll be bugging you as long as you have that town.


----------



## cIementine

Hey people! :3 I reset my Wild World town today and got Daisy, Bree, and Stitches as starters. Hooray ^u^ Kid Cat also moved in *v*


----------



## Gizmodo

Well Parfait is now full with 10 villagers as Molly is moving in soon ^_^ so happy!


----------



## JellyBeans

Gizmodo said:


> Well Parfait is now full with 10 villagers as Molly is moving in soon ^_^ so happy!


Well if I'd let Pashmina go 2 days ago i'd be able to take Ozzie in, who is living in my campsite and tormenting me </33


----------



## Gizmodo

JellyBeans said:


> Well if I'd let Pashmina go 2 days ago i'd be able to take Ozzie in, who is living in my campsite and tormenting me </33



Ozzie 

I'm just worried i like that many of my villagers who will i let go?
Tangy, Tia, Molly, Marshal & Mira can definitely not go so far


----------



## DeianiraDaray

Hi! I've been toying around with the idea of restarting my game for . . . A week or so now.  I'm just not that happy with it. Or maybe, in comparison to other peoples' towns, I'm just envious? I feel like my house is in a weird spot - I have so many villagers that move in RIGHT next to it. Does anyone have any suggestions on whether or not I should restart??? I've put about 4 weeks worth of work into my town and I would really hate to have to go through that initial 5-day wait period where you can literally do nothing except hoard bells.  I have ClubLoL, the gift shop for the Museum, I'm about to build my Dream Suite~. . . But other than a fountain and a second bridge, I have no other public works projects. I just feel like everything's in a bad spot - but I don't know what I'm looking for exactly. It doesn't help that in the past I've never actually gotten around to altering the town - I just collected all the bugs and fish and then paid off my house. I didn't even bother with the HRA or even trying to get hybrid flowers. So now I have no clue what I'm doing. x3

http://24.media.tumblr.com/ced374bfeb89bdbc91b72bcd97a5dcd9/tumblr_mo7p62s89d1svownfo4_1280.png

On the list of maps in Row 2, Column 2, I have map B4. I think I would like to live in a town with a more adventurous river. Something that lets me set my house apart from the rest of the town - but not by a whole lot.

I guess what I'm asking is if it's worth it to reset for just a different map and house placement?


----------



## JellyBeans

DeianiraDaray said:


> Hi! I've been toying around with the idea of restarting my game for . . . A week or so now.  I'm just not that happy with it. Or maybe, in comparison to other peoples' towns, I'm just envious? I feel like my house is in a weird spot - I have so many villagers that move in RIGHT next to it. Does anyone have any suggestions on whether or not I should restart??? I've put about 4 weeks worth of work into my town and I would really hate to have to go through that initial 5-day wait period where you can literally do nothing except hoard bells.  I have ClubLoL, the gift shop for the Museum, I'm about to build my Dream Suite~. . . But other than a fountain and a second bridge, I have no other public works projects. I just feel like everything's in a bad spot - but I don't know what I'm looking for exactly. It doesn't help that in the past I've never actually gotten around to altering the town - I just collected all the bugs and fish and then paid off my house. I didn't even bother with the HRA or even trying to get hybrid flowers. So now I have no clue what I'm doing. x3
> 
> http://24.media.tumblr.com/ced374bfeb89bdbc91b72bcd97a5dcd9/tumblr_mo7p62s89d1svownfo4_1280.png
> 
> On the list of maps in Row 2, Column 2, I have map B4. I think I would like to live in a town with a more adventurous river. Something that lets me set my house apart from the rest of the town - but not by a whole lot.
> 
> I guess what I'm asking is if it's worth it to reset for just a different map and house placement?


I suppose it is, yes, as those things can never be changed. You have quite a nice layout, but there are better ones I guess. If you started a new town, you could start paying attention to the town (HRA and hybrids etc)  

To sum up - Yes, restart, start fresh and enjoy a new town.


----------



## Snowtyke

Hey, should I keep this town? It's about my 15th soft reset for a good town after I reset my town with 8 dreamies. I'm thinking of not having dreamies. Here are my villagers.
Bangle 
Vic
Freya
Margie
Tucker
Nevermind. Not keeping.


----------



## Gizmodo

Took me an hour to plot reset for Molly -.-


----------



## MadisonCrossing

DeianiraDaray said:


> Hi! I've been toying around with the idea of restarting my game for . . . A week or so now.  I'm just not that happy with it. Or maybe, in comparison to other peoples' towns, I'm just envious? I feel like my house is in a weird spot - I have so many villagers that move in RIGHT next to it. Does anyone have any suggestions on whether or not I should restart??? I've put about 4 weeks worth of work into my town and I would really hate to have to go through that initial 5-day wait period where you can literally do nothing except hoard bells.  I have ClubLoL, the gift shop for the Museum, I'm about to build my Dream Suite~. . . But other than a fountain and a second bridge, I have no other public works projects. I just feel like everything's in a bad spot - but I don't know what I'm looking for exactly. It doesn't help that in the past I've never actually gotten around to altering the town - I just collected all the bugs and fish and then paid off my house. I didn't even bother with the HRA or even trying to get hybrid flowers. So now I have no clue what I'm doing. x3
> 
> http://24.media.tumblr.com/ced374bfeb89bdbc91b72bcd97a5dcd9/tumblr_mo7p62s89d1svownfo4_1280.png
> 
> On the list of maps in Row 2, Column 2, I have map B4. I think I would like to live in a town with a more adventurous river. Something that lets me set my house apart from the rest of the town - but not by a whole lot.
> 
> I guess what I'm asking is if it's worth it to reset for just a different map and house placement?



I totally agree with *Jellybeans* on that one.  Your map can never be changed unless you restart, and it'll only get worse if you keep your town, because you'll grow more attached to it.


----------



## Toeto

I actually bought a second copy and it's wonderful!
It solved my resetting and tt'ing problem :3.

Haha and my mother was mad that I bought the same game twice and I was like:

Mother I waited FOUR FREAKING YEARS FOR THIS I AM HAPPY TO SPENT 80 EUROS ON IT.


----------



## Toffee

MadisonCrossing said:


> I've learned that no town, no matter what I do, will ever be completely perfect; there will always be even one tiny flaw that any person can find about anyone's town.  But how you wrote your dilemma makes it sound like you don't have a second copy (I don't know if you really do or not).  If you don't, I would recommend buying one (if you're really that torn between restarting), or, if you have one without a town on it, try getting another one there and seeing if you would like the idea of restarting better.
> If the house placement is really bugging you, and if you have all of your dreamies obtained, note that you will never be able to fix it unless you trade out your dreamies.  Try weighing the pros and cons; you'll lose everything if you restart, but the house placement will at least be fixed.  If you can motivate yourself enough to get an awesome town again, I would say go for the reset!  But if you're just a bit concerned with the houses, I honestly think that you would regret restarting, although it depends on how much you love your town.  Sure, one thing might be fixed, but are you willing to obtain every shop you lost, every villager you worked for, every goal you completed?
> I recommend anyone considering restarting to weigh the pros and cons first, along with other options, before making a firm decision.
> Feel free to take as long as needed to make up your mind, and I'm sure the answer will come to you eventually.



Ah sorry for the late reply, I haven't been on my laptop for a few days.
I appreciate your feedback! And yeah you'd be correct in assuming I don't have two copies of acnl. After reading this though I decided to give remodeling my town a try instead, and the results are worth it I think.


----------



## DeianiraDaray

SO! I'm convinced. I just restarted and, after cycling through maps for over an hour, I found one that I find really charming and I think I'll love living in. By comparison, the river is much, much more wild, there's 2 ponds (as opposed to the 3 I had, though I wish it had 4) and I'm about to find out what villagers live there. :3 If you're curious as to what map layout I chose, it's the one that's in the 3rd column, 1st row, A2. :3

http://24.media.tumblr.com/ced374bfeb89bdbc91b72bcd97a5dcd9/tumblr_mo7p62s89d1svownfo4_1280.png

I'm thinking of putting a nice little garden in that "land island" next to my house, which will also go there. (I'd like to put a second house just north of the waterfall!) I've read a couple people have had problems with this river layout, but it fits my style wonderfully. (I want a really rural town. :3) The only thing I regret about it is the beach ramp is sideways on the south side, but I'm not going to sit here and restart an insane amount of times just to get a ramp that runs North-South. ^^" If it bothers me that much I'll go get a new copy of the game and restart on that one.


----------



## Gizmodo

Already had to prevent Octavian moving out and ive only had my file 10 days -.-


----------



## JellyBeans

Gizmodo said:


> Already had to prevent Octavian moving out and ive only had my file 10 days -.-


Wow.. I let Merengue move out after 44 days. I think she'll send me her picture when she leaves.
No wait. 
Hoping.


----------



## cIementine

Wow, so I've had my town for 43 days o:


----------



## Gizmodo

JellyBeans said:


> Wow.. I let Merengue move out after 44 days. I think she'll send me her picture when she leaves.
> No wait.
> Hoping.



Merengue is moving out :OO i thought you'd keep her forever
Ill be letting villagers move out more on this file than Azalea i reckon..
I know i'll be keeping a few forever though


----------



## JellyBeans

Gizmodo said:


> Merengue is moving out :OO i thought you'd keep her forever
> Ill be letting villagers move out more on this file than Azalea i reckon..
> I know i'll be keeping a few forever though


Ah, she's cute and all, but a pic is good enough for me, aha. I wanna see how many villagers I can have in my town


----------



## Gizmodo

JellyBeans said:


> Ah, she's cute and all, but a pic is good enough for me, aha. I wanna see how many villagers I can have in my town



Is there anyone you will be keeping?
I know ill definitely keep Tangy & Molly..


----------



## JellyBeans

Gizmodo said:


> Is there anyone you will be keeping?
> I know ill definitely keep Tangy & Molly..


Not currently, no... If Ozzie, Flurry or Apple move in they will stay for ages, apart from that, byee~ (unless other villagers grow on me)


----------



## Improv

I reset once more today, hopefully my last time. Loved the layout so much, knew exactly where I wanted to place my house. Right by the cliff near the dock ramp.

I find a little surprise.

THE FRIGGEN GEM ROCK.

So, now because of that piece o shoot my house is two spaces lower than what I wanted and I have to walk around my tent to get down the ramp.


----------



## JellyBeans

Swurve said:


> I reset once more today, hopefully my last time. Loved the layout so much, knew exactly where I wanted to place my house. Right by the cliff near the dock ramp.
> 
> I find a little surprise.
> 
> THE FRIGGEN GEM ROCK.
> 
> So, now because of that piece o shoot my house is two spaces lower than what I wanted and I have to walk around my tent to get down the ramp.



That sucks </3

45 days into my town!  Going strong so far.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Swurve said:


> I reset once more today, hopefully my last time. Loved the layout so much, knew exactly where I wanted to place my house. Right by the cliff near the dock ramp.
> 
> I find a little surprise.
> 
> THE FRIGGEN GEM ROCK.
> 
> So, now because of that piece o shoot my house is two spaces lower than what I wanted and I have to walk around my tent to get down the ramp.



Aw, I'm sorry about that.  </3


----------



## olivetree123

After two days of resetting, I've FINALLY found my perfect map!



(Where I'm standing is where I decided to place my house)

- Re-tail is in an awesome spot: literally a straight run up from the dock.
- I was aiming for a private beach and south facing waterfall and baby look at that
- Plaza and town hall are close by each other but still out of the way.
- Cherries (anything but pears or oranges)
- Wasn't aiming for this, but I also got my favorite type of grass!

Basically I'm in love. 

(Literally my only con is my villagers - I had a few I was hoping to get and found none. Oh well, more will come and they can move out. Hamlet is a lil cutie though)


----------



## pinkx2

I'm really considering to reset... I started to game in rush-mode and now I really regret some of the places I chose to put some of the PWP (like the police station and caf?) and I don't know, I love my villagers I'm just not happy with my town layout  but then again I've got most of my dreamies and I don't know what to do...!

Any ideas? I was considering getting a second copy to put my dreamies there until I got the town I wanted and then getting them back.. but I think that'd be such a huge hass to do... not sure aaahh HELPZ lol.


----------



## JellyBeans

pinkx2 said:


> I'm really considering to reset... I started to game in rush-mode and now I really regret some of the places I chose to put some of the PWP (like the police station and caf?) and I don't know, I love my villagers I'm just not happy with my town layout  but then again I've got most of my dreamies and I don't know what to do...!
> 
> Any ideas? I was considering getting a second copy to put my dreamies there until I got the town I wanted and then getting them back.. but I think that'd be such a huge hass to do... not sure aaahh HELPZ lol.


There are loads of cycling threads that you can use to get your dreamies back, and the layout and those pwps are permanent so will never change. Go for it, reset.


----------



## VillageDweller

Decided to reset my town :} I want it to be quite similar to my current/previous town (as of posting this I haven't reset yet) but I want a kind of fresh start??? I'm getting rid of most things that I can get again, only keeping stuff I won't be bothered to find again/unable to get again, like DLC. My layout has annoyed me for a while so I want a new place :}

I have also realised how much stuff I actually have and how long it's taking to organise it all


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Goodness gracious me.
I reset my town again and now I can't find a good map. I keep resetting and I can't stop!!


----------



## Gizmodo

Bear_Crossing said:


> Goodness gracious me.
> I reset my town again and now I can't find a good map. I keep resetting and I can't stop!!



Goodluck! took me 5 days for Parfait but its worth it


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Gizmodo said:


> Goodluck! took me 5 days for Parfait but its worth it



Thanks! c:
It is worth it.. I just want to play the game!


----------



## Gizmodo

Now i cant honestly ever imagine deleting either of my towns i love them both so much
Eventually you will get a town like that!


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Gizmodo said:


> Now i cant honestly ever imagine deleting either of my towns i love them both so much
> Eventually you will get a town like that!



Hopefully! I've never had a feeling where I completely love my town. 
I'm now determined to get a good map that I will keep!


----------



## Gizmodo

Bear_Crossing said:


> Hopefully! I've never had a feeling where I completely love my town.
> I'm now determined to get a good map that I will keep!



Goodluck! i got off the train station and saw Timbra, Rod, Tia, loved the layout, but was still close to deleting it LOL then i opened the map and saw Tangy and Stitches and kept it luckily!
I get ridiculously picky, with villagers and maps and fruit :l


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Gizmodo said:


> Goodluck! i got off the train station and saw Timbra, Rod, Tia, loved the layout, but was still close to deleting it LOL then i opened the map and saw Tangy and Stitches and kept it luckily!
> I get ridiculously picky, with villagers and maps and fruit :l



All of your starters, and your villagers are awesome!
Well, I'm glad you have two towns you love!!  I'm hoping I can find one like that soon!


----------



## Improv

.
I compromised and kept a town that had a brown train station.
I like the interior of the brown, just gotta work on getting it
upgraded to something else very quickly, haha.​


----------



## Starlightz

I reset around the beginning of the month and I'm not entirely pleased of my town, even though I've had it a while now. I kinda want to reset again, but I reeeeeeally hate getting the development permit because I'm so impatient ;;


----------



## Gizmodo

Starlightz said:


> I reset around the beginning of the month and I'm not entirely pleased of my town, even though I've had it a while now. I kinda want to reset again, but I reeeeeeally hate getting the development permit because I'm so impatient ;;



I got the permit in about 3 hours! you can do it really quick if you try really hard


----------



## Starlightz

Ah ok, thank you! I think I will start cycling for the perfect town now


----------



## Alienfish

Hm, kind of tempted to restart again from scratch, with nothing to start with. Really. Getting kinda bored of this game, so I want something to do to be honest.


----------



## Gizmodo

Umeko said:


> Hm, kind of tempted to restart again from scratch, with nothing to start with. Really. Getting kinda bored of this game, so I want something to do to be honest.



If you feel like that, id reccomend it


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah it's like I've gotten everything, villagers, house, items blah blah you name it so really not much to do either to maybe try cycling out villagers I don't need so I can really restart really.

I would give stuff away but I've collected too much so it would take ages ;__;


----------



## Mary

Umeko said:


> Yeah it's like I've gotten everything, villagers, house, items blah blah you name it so really not much to do either to maybe try cycling out villagers I don't need so I can really restart really.
> 
> I would give stuff away but I've collected too much so it would take ages ;__;


Psst, give it to me, lol.


----------



## Alienfish

No cause you dont want Tymekoary

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also Monique refuses to move after TTing for like half a year. so nope I'm resetting screw her


----------



## MayorKelsey

*Should I restart my town?*

Hey guys! I have a dilemma. I haven't played ACNL in about a month and a half because I've been so busy with school. On my current town, I have like 20 million bells and a lot of my dreamies but it just doesn't feel right to play anymore since I get on so rarely. Plus since I have so many bells my house is completely paid off and a bunch of expensive PWPs and I have fully upgraded Nook store I feel like there isn't much to do anymore... so should I delete my town and start over fresh and poor? Lol.

Please dont say "Oh, I'll take all your bells." I don't want that. I need honest opinions.

Would you delete your town and start over if you were me or just keep at it?


----------



## Improv

.
Well, what does your town look like _?_ Do you like your layout _?_ 
Do you not like your house placement _?_ What about your characters eyes, do 
you want to change them _?_

If there is anything you want to change, I'd say reset. 
If not, I would suggest just getting some villagers out 
_(_ I know, sounds morbid but some fresh faces could liven up the town _)_ 
and remove your PWP's _(_ the ones that are removable _)_. Dig up any trees _/_ flowers, sell them, whatever. Start landscaping, etc.​


----------



## dsaiy

So I'm about to restart now, I hope to keep resetting until I get Merengue or Tangy ​


----------



## IrishMike15

I'm thinking about resetting my town (Again). Things just haven't worked out with the place, and I'd like to have a fresh start with a   better layout and villager placement (Literally, all my villagers are confined to 1/4 of the Map, which annoys me to no end. I want them to be spread out so I have incentive to walk to all parts of my map).

My problem is, all my items and money. I've finally got the one Furniture set that I want, A lot of Hybrids, everything. So, I'm thinking that if I reset, I'll want to bring them along with me. Would anyone be willing to help hold my stuff while I go through and try to get my perfect map?


----------



## Lotte

I kinda feel like resetting again (this will probably be my 4th or 5th time). I love all my villagers, but I'm starting to really hate my map because I have so many rocks. I swear I think I have like 7-10 rocks.. Also, even though I love Ankha and Apple, they are right in front of my house which is starting to bother me. u w u


----------



## cIementine

You could always get someone to hold Ankha and Apple while you reset ^u^

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorKelsey said:


> Hey guys! I have a dilemma. I haven't played ACNL in about a month and a half because I've been so busy with school. On my current town, I have like 20 million bells and a lot of my dreamies but it just doesn't feel right to play anymore since I get on so rarely. Plus since I have so many bells my house is completely paid off and a bunch of expensive PWPs and I have fully upgraded Nook store I feel like there isn't much to do anymore... so should I delete my town and start over fresh and poor? Lol.
> 
> Please dont say "Oh, I'll take all your bells." I don't want that. I need honest opinions.
> 
> Would you delete your town and start over if you were me or just keep at it?



You can always get people to hold your bells c:


----------



## MagicalCat590

I'm thinking of resetting because I feel like I have a really bad layout. The river winds too much and creates a bend that takes up a lot of space, and the event plaza is in a really bad place.
The problem is I hate resetting my game multiple times, and I really don't know what a good layout looks like. I tried researching it online, but that only made me confused because everyone has different opinions on the subject.


----------



## Xanarcah

ElizaCat90 said:


> I'm thinking of resetting because I feel like I have a really bad layout. The river winds too much and creates a bend that takes up a lot of space, and the event plaza is in a really bad place.
> The problem is I hate resetting my game multiple times, and I really don't know what a good layout looks like. I tried researching it online, but that only made me confused because everyone has different opinions on the subject.



Maybe you can try visiting a bunch of towns/dream towns to get a feel for what kind of layout you like? Maybe you can ask for a bunch of dream codes to WIP/undeveloped towns so the layout is more obvious than looking at a fully developed town? 

I personally like maps with a toooon of space and a little peninsula that I can turn into a neighborhood for all my villagers. I buy/sell turnips a lot and so I like Retail to be close to the train station. I like my plaza and the town hall to be out of the way. This is my favorite map. 

But some people go to the island a lot and want their Retail close to the dock. Some people like their villagers all spread out everywhere. Some people like their beaches to face the other way. It all boils down to personal preference.


----------



## MagicalCat590

Xanarcah said:


> Maybe you can try visiting a bunch of towns/dream towns to get a feel for what kind of layout you like? Maybe you can ask for a bunch of dream codes to WIP/undeveloped towns so the layout is more obvious than looking at a fully developed town?
> 
> I personally like maps with a toooon of space and a little peninsula that I can turn into a neighborhood for all my villagers. I buy/sell turnips a lot and so I like Retail to be close to the train station. I like my plaza and the town hall to be out of the way. This is my favorite map.
> 
> But some people go to the island a lot and want their Retail close to the dock. Some people like their villagers all spread out everywhere. Some people like their beaches to face the other way. It all boils down to personal preference.



Thank you for your suggestions and helpful advice. I really appreciate it, but sadly I didn't have the Dream Suite constructed yet in my old town. 
I ended up Googling the subject and looked at a bunch of maps on here to see what kinds of things I liked in a town layout. Basically, I wanted something that had a decent amount of space, so I would be able to build necessary PwPs like the cafe and police station, and still have room for other ones as well. 
Then I restarted and settled on this map, which I think has a good deal of space, even though the river is a bit windier than I'd like it to be. I really like the villagers, though, especially Diana and Kiki, and I'm really happy with the town fruit because it's one I haven't had in previous. Plus, I don't feel like I'll really have to worry about that much about putting up PwPs here, especially once some of the villagers start moving out. 
I would still really appreciate your opinion, though. Do you think this map has a good layout? 
https://scontent-b-mia.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t1/1780785_459725770821689_167745125_n.jpg


----------



## hemming1996

ElizaCat90 said:


> Thank you for your suggestions and helpful advice. I really appreciate it, but sadly I didn't have the Dream Suite constructed yet in my old town.
> I ended up Googling the subject and looked at a bunch of maps on here to see what kinds of things I liked in a town layout. Basically, I wanted something that had a decent amount of space, so I would be able to build necessary PwPs like the cafe and police station, and still have room for other ones as well.
> Then I restarted and settled on this map, which I think has a good deal of space, even though the river is a bit windier than I'd like it to be. I really like the villagers, though, especially Diana and Kiki, and I'm really happy with the town fruit because it's one I haven't had in previous. Plus, I don't feel like I'll really have to worry about that much about putting up PwPs here, especially once some of the villagers start moving out.
> I would still really appreciate your opinion, though. Do you think this map has a good layout?
> https://scontent-b-mia.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t1/1780785_459725770821689_167745125_n.jpg



Typically I'd think one with a town tree in the middle would be better but that's pretty good


----------



## Farobi

*I want to reset my file again.​*
My DC: 4900-3317-6827. Please check it ;w;

Do you think my town sucks and that it should be wiped out from existence? I'm bored of ACNL but I don't even know.


----------



## vernets

I recently resetted my town after a couple weeks of game play. I had no idea what I was doing and my first town was a complete mess. I am quite happy with my map now - even though my villagers had decided to move into the most annoying spots.


----------



## MagicalCat590

yoona said:


> Typically I'd think one with a town tree in the middle would be better but that's pretty good



Awesome.
Thank you for telling me what you think ^_^


----------



## Nkosazana

Is it reeeaaally worth getting a second copy of the game? I mean wasting 30 quid on another copy seems eeh.
but I would wanna help people get dreamies and stuff...ooh decisions decisions :c


----------



## Xanarcah

ElizaCat90 said:


> Thank you for your suggestions and helpful advice. I really appreciate it, but sadly I didn't have the Dream Suite constructed yet in my old town.
> I ended up Googling the subject and looked at a bunch of maps on here to see what kinds of things I liked in a town layout. Basically, I wanted something that had a decent amount of space, so I would be able to build necessary PwPs like the cafe and police station, and still have room for other ones as well.
> Then I restarted and settled on this map, which I think has a good deal of space, even though the river is a bit windier than I'd like it to be. I really like the villagers, though, especially Diana and Kiki, and I'm really happy with the town fruit because it's one I haven't had in previous. Plus, I don't feel like I'll really have to worry about that much about putting up PwPs here, especially once some of the villagers start moving out.
> I would still really appreciate your opinion, though. Do you think this map has a good layout?
> https://scontent-b-mia.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t1/1780785_459725770821689_167745125_n.jpg



You could always just visit peoples' towns instead of going to dream towns. There are plenty of people looking for visitors in the Train Station forum and you could also make a new thread explaining the situation and see who bites. 

That map isn't bad. o: There's plenty of space to work with and it would be reasonably easy to access everywhere with some well-placed bridges. The only part that might be hard to utilize is the really skinny bit at the very top right of the map. Is the split beach to your liking? How about the placement of Town Hall/Retail? Town fruit is a bonus. I wouldn't consider specific starter villagers to be a necessity because villagers come and go, especially with the help of cycling threads. 

You might try playing with that town map for a day or two. Run around, chat with villagers, think about where you'd like to build stuff. Just get the feel of living in that town. It might grow on you in that time. Or the opposite. That's what I did for a few days while I was trying to create my third town.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nkosazana said:


> Is it reeeaaally worth getting a second copy of the game? I mean wasting 30 quid on another copy seems eeh.
> but I would wanna help people get dreamies and stuff...ooh decisions decisions :c



Depends on how much you want another copy, I guess? I have 3 towns, so I'm a bit biased. xD; 

If you decide to get another copy, try to find a used one for cheaper. I bought my third game for only $20USD, which made getting it that much more worth it to me.


----------



## Improv

Nkosazana said:


> Is it reeeaaally worth getting a second copy of the game? I mean wasting 30 quid on another copy seems eeh.
> but I would wanna help people get dreamies and stuff...ooh decisions decisions :c



There are already so many cyclers, I think they've mainly got it covered there unless you want to help people by just looking at their signatures on the boards and PM'ing them saying you have x villager.

I can't see a reason for myself to have a second copy at the time, because I barely have time for 1 copy. If you have the extra money to spare and don't see yourself putting it aside, then I'd say go for it.


----------



## ladylou

I'm in 2 minds - I really hate my town layout and I hate where I've placed my campsite, the town fruit is cherries (bleugh, I've had them in all my AC games!). The thing is, the thought of losing certain villagers, my bells, my progress with encyclopaedia, all my furniture etc ach it puts me off. Don't know what to do  x


----------



## cIementine

Just get people to hold your villagers and furniture c:


----------



## Farobi

No help for me?? :c


----------



## JellyBeans

Farobi said:


> *I want to reset my file again.​*
> My DC: 4900-3317-6827. Please check it ;w;
> 
> Do you think my town sucks and that it should be wiped out from existence? I'm bored of ACNL but I don't even know.



I'll visit later, but if you're bored of it, maybe a fresh start would be good and get your interest again?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Farobi said:


> No help for me?? :c



help is here ^^


----------



## Puddingly

I love most of my villagers and I have peaches as a town fruit and I think overall my map is okay (probably not perfect, but based on the things people in this thread want, I don't think it's too bad lol) BUT I HATE MY MAYOR'S FACE. When I first played I just picked random answers so I wound up with the ugliest face possible. I probably won't reset, and just keep using Funny Glasses for the rest of my life, but ugh.


----------



## Kit

Just reset my cycling town!
Villigers, Pudge, Teddy, Fang..Diana....Merengue...
Omfg...
YES
Diana is a Dreamie! Someone will want fang! And merengue,..oh the bells...so many bells...

- - - Post Merge - - -

And rosie moved in...
Okay that's it, if Marshal or any other top tier villager moves in I am gonna have a freaking heart attack


----------



## Ceres

I am super indecisive, so I'm not sure if I should reset or not but I've been mulling over it for a while... (a month or two)
See, I have really everything I want in my town according to fruit, grass, villagers (I have half my dreamies obtained)... but not my layout or beach, and I feel like I'm running out of space even though I want to do so much more.
Every time I go to dream towns I get a little jealous since they're so fancy and I feel like mine could be better but the layout hasn't gone as I wanted it to... so I thought I'd ask for some opinions. This is currently my third town zzz
Dream address: 4100-2933-5027

See I have this map currently:


But I was aiming more for these ones:

I wanted the small area across the river for my house, and to have the beach on the west side with a private area

Idk what I should do, I also think my permanent buildings are a little awkwardly placed and I don't like where I've put some of my dreamies (especially Rosie :C )
Do you guys think its worth a reset?? I've had this town since september so it's pretty far in but I love the new town feel tbh, and this town isn't really inspiring me much. Thanks in advance :3


----------



## Snowtyke

I feel bad for wanting to do this. Again. 
But I kind of want to reset. AGAIN.
I'll not have dreamies anymore if I do reset, but I'll get people to hold the villagers I want to have anyway, like Julian. I'd get people to hold my bells and tools and clothes and furniture and flowers. I can't provide my map right now.


----------



## JellyBeans

Ceres said:


> I am super indecisive, so I'm not sure if I should reset or not but I've been mulling over it for a while... (a month or two)
> See, I have really everything I want in my town according to fruit, grass, villagers (I have half my dreamies obtained)... but not my layout or beach, and I feel like I'm running out of space even though I want to do so much more.
> Every time I go to dream towns I get a little jealous since they're so fancy and I feel like mine could be better but the layout hasn't gone as I wanted it to... so I thought I'd ask for some opinions. This is currently my third town zzz
> Dream address: 4100-2933-5027
> 
> See I have this map currently:
> View attachment 28938
> But I was aiming more for these ones:
> View attachment 28937View attachment 28936
> I wanted the small area across the river for my house, and to have the beach on the west side with a private area
> 
> Idk what I should do, I also think my permanent buildings are a little awkwardly placed and I don't like where I've put some of my dreamies (especially Rosie :C )
> Do you guys think its worth a reset?? I've had this town since september so it's pretty far in but I love the new town feel tbh, and this town isn't really inspiring me much. Thanks in advance :3


Well, your town map will be a permanent thing, and so will all those buildings. If you don't like it, reset, reset until you're really happy with the layout, and think of the fruit and grass as a bonus. Reset now before you get even further in and you find it impossible to let go of it.



Snowtyke said:


> I feel bad for wanting to do this. Again.
> But I kind of want to reset. AGAIN.
> I'll not have dreamies anymore if I do reset, but I'll get people to hold the villagers I want to have anyway, like Julian. I'd get people to hold my bells and tools and clothes and furniture and flowers. I can't provide my map right now.


People can hold everything for you, yes. If you like your layout though, keep it and try to get over wanting to reset. Everyone gets resetting fever - try and cure yourself from it by not giving in.

But if you hate your layout, go for it xD


----------



## Snowtyke

Yeah, I think I will reset.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Aya-Kital said:


> Just reset my cycling town!
> Villigers, Pudge, Teddy, Fang..Diana....Merengue...
> Omfg...
> YES
> Diana is a Dreamie! Someone will want fang! And merengue,..oh the bells...so many bells...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And rosie moved in...
> Okay that's it, if Marshal or any other top tier villager moves in I am gonna have a freaking heart attack



I'm so jelly x~x Why does everyone have to post when I can't be online? x-x
Good luck to those of you resetting.  If anyone needs help, feel free to let me know!  I'm a master resetter and I'm willing to help people out. ^u^  Just like everyone else that stalks this thread!
I'll be online on the weekends, by the way, so I'll be on this thread quite often.   If anyone just can't make up their mind feel free to VM or PM me and I can help the best to my ability. ^u^ Gracias~


----------



## CR33P

my permanent buildings are in somewhat bad positions, but it would just be too painful to reset


----------



## xFlanx

*Brand New Town Ideas!*

Okay, so, I was thinking of demolishing my current town and creating a brand new one.

But the problem is that I can't think of many good town names! I was thinking of using either Serenity, Stardust, or Konoha, but I love them all, and I can't pick one!

Also, I want a certain theme for my town to make it seem more creative and fresh... But for the love of me, I can't think of one. I want it to have many pastel colors, like pastel blue, pink, orange... Cute and pretty colors like those.

Can you guys discuss some ideas with me here? Thanks in advance! ^-^

~xFlanx​


----------



## JellyBeans

xFlanx said:


> Okay, so, I was thinking of demolishing my current town and creating a brand new one.
> 
> But the problem is that I can't think of many good town names! I was thinking of using either Serenity, Stardust, or Konoha, but I love them all, and I can't pick one!
> 
> Also, I want a certain theme for my town to make it seem more creative and fresh... But for the love of me, I can't think of one. I want it to have many pastel colors, like pastel blue, pink, orange... Cute and pretty colors like those.
> 
> Can you guys discuss some ideas with me here? Thanks in advance! ^-^
> 
> ~xFlanx​


You could have a fairytale theme and call it Stardust, or have a natural town and call it Serenity. ;3


----------



## MadisonCrossing

xFlanx said:


> Okay, so, I was thinking of demolishing my current town and creating a brand new one.
> 
> But the problem is that I can't think of many good town names! I was thinking of using either Serenity, Stardust, or Konoha, but I love them all, and I can't pick one!
> 
> Also, I want a certain theme for my town to make it seem more creative and fresh... But for the love of me, I can't think of one. I want it to have many pastel colors, like pastel blue, pink, orange... Cute and pretty colors like those.
> 
> Can you guys discuss some ideas with me here? Thanks in advance! ^-^
> 
> ~xFlanx​



I really love the name Serenity!  I was actually thinking about changing my town name from Macaroon to that, because a lot of people argue that macarons and macaroons are totally different things.  Some people say macaroons are these coconut things, and macarons are the things that look like pretty patties (what I wanted my future town to be based on), but I like the name Macaroon more.  So lately I've been trying to decide if I like Serenity better.
It's a really pretty town name though, and I like it the best out of the ones you have. ^u^
*Edit:* Yup, I'm going to change to Serenity instead!  I wanted to make sure I had the definition right, and it means "calm" and "peaceful"- something I want my town to be like.
So I guess that post really helped to make up my mind too. uvu


----------



## Snowtyke

I'm thinking of just resetting here and now, but I want people to hold Erik. I've already got one person to hold everything else I need. It's just Erik. Also, I TTed 8 years in the future and I have 8 villagers, and I need a new plot so I can have a move out.
Help.


----------



## reikocakes

*So i'm thinking to reset my game for the 3rd time.. and the reason is because it's so hard to get my dreamies back Roscoe and (especially)Merengue.

Backstory: On my first town I had Roscoe and Merengue (they were random move in) but I restarted because I didn't like my character's face (This is my first ac game so I had no idea things are permanent) I thought that it'd be easy to get them back by doing the reset tricks but it takes forever. And I had no idea merengue was so popular so it's hard to win her.

So I was thinking to new game for the last time and try to get Merengue as a starter villager.. I know it kind of sounds ridiculous new gaming over a villager but I'm not very far and I have less than 1 mill bells. And if I do new game I'd also go for peaches and a better town layout (i want a connected beach)

Anyway I just need opinions.. If I should completely new game or just keep doing the reset tricks. thanks!*


----------



## Gizmodo

^Do it 
I reset for Tangy and ended up getting Stitches and Tia too!
i came across Merengue like 7/8 times so you'll find her


----------



## Snowtyke

Should I keep this town?
Naomi
Carmen
Punchy
Stinky
Lobo
I like it, but I have two cats, which sucks.


----------



## Farobi

Snowtyke said:


> Should I keep this town?
> Naomi
> Carmen
> Punchy
> Stinky
> Lobo
> I like it, but I have two cats, which sucks.


Sure. They can move out. Punchy usually sells for 5 million too!


----------



## Yui Z

Snowtyke said:


> Should I keep this town?
> Naomi
> Carmen
> Punchy
> Stinky
> Lobo
> I like it, but I have two cats, which sucks.



Villagers can always be changed though :L besides, punchy is cute <3 I'd be more worried about the town map IMO but that's just me...


----------



## hemming1996

Going to reset, would anyone mind holding some stuff for me?
I'm resetting since my town map's horrible and I can't work with it and villager's plots suck. I've spent 3mil on it, no more, no less but I still want to reset. I'm going to completely start fresh earning bells regularly but I need someone to hold my tools and bushes.


----------



## Snowtyke

Nah, won't keep it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Maybe I will, though. Lemme show you my map.


----------



## Mimichan

sayoko said:


> Going to reset, would anyone mind holding some stuff for me?
> I'm resetting since my town map's horrible and I can't work with it and villager's plots suck. I've spent 3mil on it, no more, no less but I still want to reset. I'm going to completely start fresh earning bells regularly but I need someone to hold my tools and bushes.



I could keep your stuff


----------



## Snowtyke

Here it is.


----------



## Mimichan

All this talking about resetting makes me want to do that too!
But I habe lovely villagers, such as: Diana, Zell, Marcel, Chrissy, Vesta, Fang and Withney


----------



## Toeto

I am currently resetting for a new main town. I jsut do not know what kind of map I want xD.

I want appels, enough space and cool villagers.


----------



## Mimichan

Toeto said:


> I am currently resetting for a new main town. I jsut do not know what kind of map I want xD.
> 
> I want appels, enough space and cool villagers.



Good luck then


----------



## Snowtyke

Okay, I won't keep it.


----------



## Toeto

Ugh I found a map that's decent with peaches and good villaers. 

Really was hoping to find Fauna though ;__; not sure if I should keep it.


----------



## hemming1996

You can always plot reset, the perfect town map is really hard to find so I suggest worrying about that rather than villagers.

- - - Post Merge - - -

noooooo i found one with diana but the town map is terrible ugh ;;


----------



## Snowtyke

I found one that's actually pretty good, with Rosie and Skye, but I'm in a similar situation to Toeto. I was hoping for Stitches. Should I keep?
I also have Iggly and Rolf and Yuka.


----------



## hemming1996

Yes, keep it. It's not all about the villagers. Like I said, you will regret wanting your dreamies for starters. trust me ;;


----------



## Yui Z

Snowtyke said:


> I found one that's actually pretty good, with Rosie and Skye, but I'm in a similar situation to Toeto. I was hoping for Stitches. Should I keep?
> I also have Iggly and Rolf and Yuka.


Sounds good to me

- - - Post Merge - - -



sayoko said:


> Yes, keep it. It's not all about the villagers. Like I said, you will regret wanting your dreamies for starters. trust me ;;


This^


----------



## hemming1996

im trying to get one with a direct run to the beach from retail and the town hall near the top left :/


----------



## Snowtyke

Fine, I'll keep. I'll probably reset again later, but whatever.


----------



## Toeto

Should I keep this?

Good:
Enough space
Only seven stones
Nice house placement
Villagers that are not horrible

Bad:
No apples
Not a single dreamie
No big beach

Not sure how to do the layout on the bottom half


----------



## Snowtyke

To be honest, I can't keep this. I'll just keep resetting until I get Stitches, my only dreamy.


----------



## hemming1996

If you don't like Flurry, could I have her when she moves out owo
it's good! i think keep it

- - - Post Merge - - -



Snowtyke said:


> To be honest, I can't keep this. I'll just keep resetting until I get Stitches, my only dreamy.


You can just buy Stitches later. Trust me, when you get Stitches you will have a horrible map.


----------



## Toeto

Ugh guys i'm so scared that I miss out on a better map


----------



## hemming1996

The best maps are with town map in middle but I think yours looks great


----------



## Snowtyke

Welp. I got Lolly, Kody, Egbert, Miranda and Curt. Lolly's the only mildly decent one.
This'll be a long ride.


----------



## Xanarcah

Toeto said:


> View attachment 29458
> 
> Should I keep this?
> 
> Good:
> Enough space
> Only seven stones
> Nice house placement
> Villagers that are not horrible
> 
> Bad:
> No apples
> Not a single dreamie
> No big beach
> 
> Not sure how to do the layout on the bottom half



I really like this map!

It's super similar to my Edolas map, except you have WAY better placement of Retail and that absurd comma lake. 

Here's Edolas, for reference:






... Ugh, now I'm jealous of your map. D: The more I look at it, the more I wish that's what I'd gotten. I can't wait until I finish moving my villagers around so I can reset Edolas. .-.


----------



## hemming1996

dude rather than just working your butt off resetting for nothing i would of just given you stitches free before i restarted

- - - Post Merge - - -

i had a chance w/ flurry and a decent town map but ugggh i hated the rocks in the way leading to the plaza


----------



## Alienfish

as long as i don't get monkeys/birds as starters/moveins im fine


----------



## Snowtyke

I just had a town with Drago and Agent S.
JUST GIVE ME STITCHES.


----------



## Toeto

Snowtyke wish we could trade games xD.

I may keep this though, what do you guys think?
8 stones if I counted right, but it has oranges >_<


----------



## Snowtyke

Okay, now I have Hamphrey, Lucky and Frobert as starters.
Toeto, you should give me Stitches when he leaves. Please?
Anyway, I'm probably definitely keeping this. I also have Tutu and Queenie.


----------



## Toeto

^ Sorry but I'm resetting that one xD


----------



## Snowtyke

:c
So, should I keep this town? With Hamphrey?

- - - Post Merge - - -

And Lucky?


----------



## Mimichan

Restarting...
I need someone trusteorthy to take care of my stuff  not much anyways ;.;


----------



## hemming1996

You should try what I did ^^ I reset completely with no one to hold my stuff.


----------



## Mimichan

sayoko said:


> You should try what I did ^^ I reset completely with no one to hold my stuff.


phew....that would be hard! at least to keep my gold items?
I don't know... if I do that, would you add me as friend and we help building each others village?


----------



## Alienfish

Toeto said:


> View attachment 29462
> 
> Snowtyke wish we could trade games xD.
> 
> I may keep this though, what do you guys think?
> 8 stones if I counted right, but it has oranges >_<



Except for Cobb I would take, totes.


----------



## hemming1996

Mimichan said:


> phew....that would be hard! at least to keep my gold items?
> I don't know... if I do that, would you add me as friend and we help building each others village?


yep, sure ^^ ive started fresh with nothing. I can buy a golden tool set for you with my tbt bells if you'd like owo


----------



## Mimichan

sayoko said:


> yep, sure ^^ ive started fresh with nothing. I can buy a golden tool set for you with my tbt bells if you'd like owo


nono, it's fine. That's the drill  I guess! send me a pm with your map or whatever. I hope for a good one too ;.;


Eww... no idea how to name my town!


----------



## hemming1996

Mimichan said:


> nono, it's fine. That's the drill  I guess! send me a pm with your map or whatever. I hope for a good one too ;.;
> 
> 
> Eww... no idea how to name my town!


I might name mine Tea or Bluebird but Tea is priority
i havent finished resetting yet lol


----------



## Mimichan

sayoko said:


> I might name mine Tea or Bluebird but Tea is priority
> i havent finished resetting yet lol



I'll start right away.
I'm horrible with names! Tea is pretty c:

I'll stick to some Japanese towns I guess


----------



## Snowtyke

I'm naming my town Panem.


----------



## Mimichan

Snowtyke said:


> I'm naming my town Panem.


Wow that's a nice idea! I'll stick to Nekomori or Flora


----------



## Snowtyke

It's a Hunger Games reference by the way.


----------



## Mimichan

Snowtyke said:


> It's a Hunger Games reference by the way.


Yeah I know! I read all books and watched the movies c:


----------



## hemming1996

uh yeah so i found a literally awesome map but ive got terrible villagers
ill get them out and plot reset to replace them
ahaha
ahahah
hhahahahaha


----------



## Snowtyke

I FINALLY GOT A TOWN WITH STITCHES
YES
The other villagers are Harry, Rowan, Caroline and Kitty. Not bad.


----------



## hemming1996

is the town map okay?


----------



## Snowtyke

It will be once I get a second bridge. I'll post the map to here very soon.


----------



## Mimichan

sayoko said:


> uh yeah so i found a literally awesome map but ive got terrible villagers
> ill get them out and plot reset to replace them
> ahaha
> ahahah
> hhahahahaha


Send me the map? so after a break I'll start resetting for a lovely map!
Oh and btw. will you be time leaping?


----------



## Snowtyke

I'll time leap, not sure about sayoko.
Here's my map.


----------



## hemming1996

I will Time travel like always ^^ I will get the picture now


----------



## Mimichan

sayoko said:


> I will Time travel like always ^^ I will get the picture now



Haven't found a nice map yet /: Both of you could sure add my fc if you want 

where can you see how you got your Bells on here?


----------



## Toeto

Snowtyke said:


> I'll time leap, not sure about sayoko.
> Here's my map.



Super nice map!
Love the town hall above the plaza thing.


----------



## Mimichan

Still looking for my desired map ;.;


----------



## Alienfish

baaah keep getting good layouts but crap villagers omfg.. I don't want the birds or monkeys /cries


----------



## Mimichan

Umeko said:


> baaah keep getting good layouts but crap villagers omfg.. I don't want the birds or monkeys /cries



Geez... I only get crappy layouts!


----------



## Toeto

My new permanent town <3

Apples <3
Nice villagers <3
Circle grass <3
Green train station <3
Enough space <3

Only 7 rocks if I counted right!


----------



## Alienfish

Yay got a good layout(once i can build my bridge.. damn permit and that you must pay off loans to get island)

Pierce, Bruce, Prince, Ankha(omg awyis <3), Skye and Olaf moving in <3. Finally not Rodney for smug lol


----------



## cIementine

*Very nice! I wouldn't mind having any of those villagers, toeto c:*


----------



## hemming1996

ff ive ran out of name ideas
have a brainstorm and give me ideas pls ^^
ive got names for mayor ; grace, nana
town ; stickers, clover


----------



## Gizmodo

I love it Toeto!!
lovely villagers too; Vesta, Rolf, Leonardo all fabby villagers
and BonBon & Kitty are cute too


----------



## Toeto

By the way guys, to all the reset maniacs in this thread, I can REALLY recommend a second copy of the game. I use my second copy to time travel, get stuff for my main town and play on when I have nothing to do anymore in my main. Also great for getting beloved villagers!


----------



## Alienfish

^would if I could afford and didn't have one already ahah this thing is taking up my time XD

But.. hmm gonna reset til I get Erik then stick with that. LOL, I like Resetting too much


----------



## Libra

Toeto said:


> By the way guys, to all the reset maniacs in this thread, I can REALLY recommend a second copy of the game. I use my second copy to time travel, get stuff for my main town and play on when I have nothing to do anymore in my main. Also great for getting beloved villagers!



Thing is you need a second DS for that (that or a kind user on the forum to help you transfer items between your towns, but while transferring items is one things, doing so with villagers is another (*)). I have a second copy of the game, actually, but there's not a whole lot I can do with it that would help my main town. It is great for time traveling and doing other stuff while bored, though. Like running around and not having to worry about killing flowers and such. It is also nice to see what kind of map the game gives you or what villagers you get. So yes, even without a second DS, it definitely has its advantages. ^_^

(*) I know there are many kind people who are more than happy to help, but it takes more time than simply transferring items since the villager needs to be TT'd out and you need to be-line at the same time and such (I have had too many problems with the time zone differences, unfortunately ;-.


----------



## Alienfish

Libra said:


> Thing is you need a second DS for that (that or a kind user on the forum to help you transfer items between your towns, but while transferring items is one things, doing so with villagers is another (*)). I have a second copy of the game, actually, but there's not a whole lot I can do with it that would help my main town. It is great for time traveling and doing other stuff while bored, though. Like running around and not having to worry about killing flowers and such. It is also nice to see what kind of map the game gives you or what villagers you get. So yes, even without a second DS, it definitely has its advantages. ^_^
> 
> (*) I know there are many kind people who are more than happy to help, but it takes more time than simply transferring items since the villager needs to be TT'd out and you need to be-line at the same time and such (I have had too many problems with the time zone differences, unfortunately ;-.



This, my timezones is pretty icky since I live in Europe and can't really afford a second 3ds now.. And not that maniac about it, I just like experimenting with the game.

Well I reset just now; Erik, Rod, Avery, Eunice and Anabelle  Pretty good! And lol of course I took the most narrow upper space for my house, don't want villagers there lol


----------



## hemming1996

i finally got a town and its all planned and everything and i got mitzi too ^^ 
im planning to use my 2nd copy which is getting delivered tomorrow on my boyfriend's 3ds to get my dreamies.


----------



## Libra

Umeko said:


> This, my timezones is pretty icky since I live in Europe and can't really afford a second 3ds now.. And not that maniac about it, I just like experimenting with the game.



Oh hey! *waves* I'm from Europe too (Belgium here). If someone is in the USA I can somehow make it work (either by staying up very late or getting up very early, which isn't all that great, but hey, you do what you have to). From what I've found, however, Australia is a no-no. I had a trade fell through because we simply couldn't be on-line at the same time. I wasn't very happy with it, but what can you do?

Part of me regrets having a second copy. It seemed like a good idea at the time, but I don't use it all that often, so it seems like a waste of money (even though it wasn't new, it still cost enough, haha). And I'm not rich enough for a second DS (it seems pointless to do so for just one game, anyway). ^_^'

Experimenting is fun, though! It's also nice getting off the train, seeing who the villagers are and going 'I have no idea who these are'. ^_~


----------



## MadisonCrossing

sayoko said:


> i finally got a town and its all planned and everything and i got mitzi too ^^
> im planning to use my 2nd copy which is getting delivered tomorrow on my boyfriend's 3ds to get my dreamies.



That's awesome! I love Mitzi! ^u^
I haven't been online for three days, and now all these posts pop up. ;w; But ughh I just have too much homework to keep track of. :c I would loovvee to help you guys if I had the time. :c


----------



## Gizmodo

Umeko said:


> This, my timezones is pretty icky since I live in Europe and can't really afford a second 3ds now.. And not that maniac about it, I just like experimenting with the game.
> 
> Well I reset just now; Erik, Rod, Avery, Eunice and Anabelle  Pretty good! And lol of course I took the most narrow upper space for my house, don't want villagers there lol



OMG ERIK & EUNICE <33 adorable
Anabelle is cute too


----------



## RayOfShadows

I've been debating whether to reset because of my layout.

It seems super crowded because of the four ponds, and I now absolutely hate the "private beach" area at the bottom right. The stones are in absolutely horrible places that always get in the way. I don't really care much about my villagers because I always figured I can find them eventually in a campsite. 
Anyway, what do you guys think about this map? Is there still some way I can turn this into some of the amazing maps a lot of you guys have? It seems to much of a hassle to demolish everything and try to squeeze it in to the already limited space.

The only problem I have with resetting is catching up again. I've nearly collected every single bug, fish, fossil, and painting. My house isn't fully upgraded but I have all the rooms and slowly collecting all the furniture I want. I have a bunch of stuff in my closet (Mostly because I'm a hoarder and love to hold on to everything ) but I can live without most of it. Also I can't play that much so it's going to be a pain getting back everything.

So what do you guys think? Any way I can salvage the layout? I can have someone hold my furniture in the house but otherwise it looks like I'll be following the stalk market to get back up to speed.


----------



## Toeto

RayOfShadows said:


> I've been debating whether to reset because of my layout.
> View attachment 29828
> It seems super crowded because of the four ponds, and I now absolutely hate the "private beach" area at the bottom right. The stones are in absolutely horrible places that always get in the way. I don't really care much about my villagers because I always figured I can find them eventually in a campsite.
> Anyway, what do you guys think about this map? Is there still some way I can turn this into some of the amazing maps a lot of you guys have? It seems to much of a hassle to demolish everything and try to squeeze it in to the already limited space.
> 
> The only problem I have with resetting is catching up again. I've nearly collected every single bug, fish, fossil, and painting. My house isn't fully upgraded but I have all the rooms and slowly collecting all the furniture I want. I have a bunch of stuff in my closet (Mostly because I'm a hoarder and love to hold on to everything ) but I can live without most of it. Also I can't play that much so it's going to be a pain getting back everything.
> 
> So what do you guys think? Any way I can salvage the layout? I can have someone hold my furniture in the house but otherwise it looks like I'll be following the stalk market to get back up to speed.



If you really hate the lay-out: reset.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I cant believe this ;__; 

My data just corrupted and I just sent over 50+ hybrids cardboard set and stuff from my other town. 

It took my sooo long to find that layout 

*CRIES*


----------



## JellyBeans

Toeto said:


> If you really hate the lay-out: reset.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I cant believe this ;__;
> 
> My data just corrupted and I just sent over 50+ hybrids cardboard set and stuff from my other town.
> 
> It took my sooo long to find that layout
> 
> *CRIES*


That really sucks (


----------



## Toeto

OMG GUYS I FOUND A NEW ONE JEEJ


----------



## JellyBeans

Those villager house placements... and the villagers... and the whole map... WELL DONE FOR FINDING ONE <3


----------



## Toeto

That house placement was making me curious and I really liked it! 
It doesn't have apples though, but cherries aren't that bad either. 

I would normally never go for a map like this but it's a good to make some changes.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Toeto said:


> OMG GUYS I FOUND A NEW ONE JEEJ



That map is great!  The house placement is amazing and I love the villagers!  I think you should keep it. c:


----------



## Gizmodo

Molly & Moe<3


----------



## Corgi

I Really really have disliked my layout for a long time. I've reset overall about four times now. I'm considering doing it again because the river placement is bugging me. also im on mobile so I apologize for not linking correctly!

http://imgur.com/X1PERlM


----------



## JellyBeans

If you don't like your layout then reset.


----------



## Lion-Lhasa

Finally decided I'm going to make mine a Zen town.
It's also my town's 1 month birthday, I'm starting to want a second copy again ._.


----------



## JellyBeans

It's my town's 2 month anniversary. Sort of. I still love it ♥


----------



## Improv

It's my town's 3rd day anniversary! Still love it c:


lolherp I just found a town I liked a few days ago. After restarting since January.


----------



## Kit

In love with my new 2nd town 
I am gonna be moving all my Dreamies from my first town to my 2nd one today
Well as many as I can get through
I love my layout. Eeeeee excited!!


----------



## Gizmodo

Nearly a month since Parfait began and ive finally decided my theme for it c:


----------



## JellyBeans

Swurve said:


> It's my town's 3rd day anniversary! Still love it c:
> 
> 
> lolherp I just found a town I liked a few days ago. After restarting since January.


Wow lotsa resetting. I still have the same town I had on 31st Dec and still love it <3 I've already said that but *shrug*



Gizmodo said:


> Nearly a month since Parfait began and ive finally decided my theme for it c:


Yay c: Food town sounds interesting.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

I guess I'll join...
It's my town's 11th day anniversary and it's got a very adequate place in my heart.
Just kidding, I'm very happy with my town so far.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

One of the mods should change the first post to say "If you are unhappy with your layout, we recommend resetting unless there are huge pros to your town."
I've been scrolling through posts and a lot of them say that people don't like their maps, and they're not sure what to do.
I'm making this kindly clear: *if you don't like your layout, reset, because it'll continue to bug you as long as you have that town!*


----------



## pinkx2

QUICK QUESTION.
I'm really unhappy with my town layout and the fact that now that I have villagers I love I'll never get some PWP (the uchi ones, since I don't plan on having any uchi villagers at all) and the places I chose to put some of my permanent PWPs so yeah, I've been considering to get a second copy and make that my main town, So I have some questions, I figured out it'd be better to ask here rather to make a new thread so here it goes, I'll be so thankful if you help me out :3

*1st.* So, I reset for a new town layout I love, and then try to get my town full so I have all personalities and then I can start trying to get all PWPs with the diving trick, is this possible? I'm aware it'd take some time... but I really don't wanna miss on anything just because I don't like any uchi villagers lol!

*2nd.* Once I achieve this, I'd start trying to get villagers out to make room to my 7 villager I really wanna keep. So, can I like.. empty my town and leave just 3~4 villagers? or I'd have to be doing like.. kick one out, get one from my main town thing?...


----------



## Toeto

You can dp that but keep in mind that it Will take time to get. to step 2


----------



## pinkx2

Urg, people have told me it'd be easier to just settle down with my town specially since I've almost completed the museum and catalog... and I have 7 villager I really love and... I'm just not sure :C this is killing me!


----------



## MadisonCrossing

pinkx2 said:


> Urg, people have told me it'd be easier to just settle down with my town specially since I've almost completed the museum and catalog... and I have 7 villager I really love and... I'm just not sure :C this is killing me!



Hello there ^u^
A good way to think about it is to compare your pros and cons, and maybe write them out on a piece of paper.  If you just say, "Hey, people are resetting, and it makes me want to do it too, so I will," then most likely you'll regret it since you're rushing.
The pros and cons thing has always worked for me, and it's usually a complete decision maker.  If it doesn't work though, I'm online every weekend so I can try to help more if needed- along with the other people that browse this thread. ^u^


----------



## pinkx2

MadisonCrossing said:


> Hello there ^u^
> A good way to think about it is to compare your pros and cons, and maybe write them out on a piece of paper.  If you just say, "Hey, people are resetting, and it makes me want to do it too, so I will," then most likely you'll regret it since you're rushing.
> The pros and cons thing has always worked for me, and it's usually a complete decision maker.  If it doesn't work though, I'm online every weekend so I can try to help more if needed- along with the other people that browse this thread. ^u^


I guess it'll be easier to just find the two personalities i lack in my town and try to rebuild it as far as I can... It'd be too much of a bother to get a second copy and all...


----------



## Corgi

Well since I'm officially resetting, would anyone mind holding my stuff I want to save?


----------



## Yugi Moto

pinkx2 said:


> QUICK QUESTION.
> I'm really unhappy with my town layout and the fact that now that I have villagers I love I'll never get some PWP (the uchi ones, since I don't plan on having any uchi villagers at all) and the places I chose to put some of my permanent PWPs so yeah, I've been considering to get a second copy and make that my main town, So I have some questions, I figured out it'd be better to ask here rather to make a new thread so here it goes, I'll be so thankful if you help me out :3
> 
> *1st.* So, I reset for a new town layout I love, and then try to get my town full so I have all personalities and then I can start trying to get all PWPs with the diving trick, is this possible? I'm aware it'd take some time... but I really don't wanna miss on anything just because I don't like any uchi villagers lol!
> 
> *2nd.* Once I achieve this, I'd start trying to get villagers out to make room to my 7 villager I really wanna keep. So, can I like.. empty my town and leave just 3~4 villagers? or I'd have to be doing like.. kick one out, get one from my main town thing?...



To answer your second question, except for the beginning when you start with 5, you can never have less than 8 villagers. Every time your 9th villager moves out another one will move in within a couple of days to a week. Depending if you have 9 or 10 villagers, you'll have to kick out 1 to 2 at a time and fill those spots with your dreamies and keep repeating until you have all of your desired villagers.


----------



## Kit

Working on resetting my 2nd town
Main town is still the same, but I'm just using it to hold my Dreamies and hyrbids, items, ect...Till my 2nd town becomes my main one
Just started looking for the map again. Grrrrrr I know the perfect one rover just isn't finding it
Wish me luck! I'll post pics when I find it


----------



## Improv

Kit said:


> Working on resetting my 2nd town
> Main town is still the same, but I'm just using it to hold my Dreamies and hyrbids, items, ect...Till my 2nd town becomes my main one
> Just started looking for the map again. Grrrrrr I know the perfect one rover just isn't finding it
> Wish me luck! I'll post pics when I find it


Good luck! I've been resetting off and on since January 1st and JUST found the river shape I wanted. Rover wasn't very kind to me. ):


----------



## Kit

Omg guys..
I was resetting for hours yesterday, but look what I just found


Pros-
1 Pond
Town hall away from retail
Pears
Left facing beach
Retail close to shore
River placement is exactly what I wanted.

Cons-
Town square is close to retail
Villagers are terrible

But other than that, I think I am keeping this map 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Swurve said:


> Good luck! I've been resetting off and on since January 1st and JUST found the river shape I wanted. Rover wasn't very kind to me. ):



Good luck in your new town as well!


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Kit said:


> Omg guys..
> I was resetting for hours yesterday, but look what I just found
> View attachment 30284
> Pros-
> 1 Pond
> Town hall away from retail
> Pears
> Left facing beach
> Retail close to shore
> River placement is exactly what I wanted.
> 
> Cons-
> Town square is close to retail
> Villagers are terrible
> 
> But other than that, I think I am keeping this map
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck in your new town as well!



I love your map!   It looks so perfect xwx Good luck with your town!


----------



## Kit

MadisonCrossing said:


> I love your map!   It looks so perfect xwx Good luck with your town!


Thank you so much! I really love it too! I feel like animal crossing is getting fun for me again


----------



## pinkx2

Yugi Moto said:


> To answer your second question, except for the beginning when you start with 5, you can never have less than 8 villagers. Every time your 9th villager moves out another one will move in within a couple of days to a week. Depending if you have 9 or 10 villagers, you'll have to kick out 1 to 2 at a time and fill those spots with your dreamies and keep repeating until you have all of your desired villagers.



Thanks a lot!


----------



## Pipsqueak

I gotta stop settling for a map that I _mostly_ like. I get so tired of talking to rover for hours, that I eventually go with one that has a couple big cons and then end up redoing my work in a couple days when I realize I can't live with it! Grrrrrr


----------



## Improv

Pipsqueak said:


> I gotta stop settling for a map that I _mostly_ like. I get so tired of talking to rover for hours, that I eventually go with one that has a couple big cons and then end up redoing my work in a couple days when I realize I can't live with it! Grrrrrr



I know exactly what you mean, I used to do this as well which is why it took me so long to find a map that I like now.


----------



## nyenisu

aurghhh i really want to restart now, and make my cycling my main town and my main town my cycling. however, i don't want to lose the big tree that i have, and the shop upgrades and etc. D:


----------



## toastia

nyenisu said:


> aurghhh i really want to restart now, and make my cycling my main town and my main town my cycling. however, i don't want to lose the big tree that i have, and the shop upgrades and etc. D:



Mabe you can TT a bit on your main and move that to your cycling :3
Then you can transfer items from your main to your cycling
There you go~ no reset required


----------



## nyenisu

Prin said:


> Mabe you can TT a bit on your main and move that to your cycling :3
> Then you can transfer items from your main to your cycling
> There you go~ no reset required



yes, but i would like my main town to have the big tree. > n < i guess that's impossible if i want to reset, haha. also, lolly is being stubborn and won't move out, so i have to wait until i can tt her out to my current main town. D: and then the whole process of moving my old main town's villagers to my new main town will take a while, but i suppose it shouldn't take too long because almost all my dreamies are in my old town, so, yeah. xD


----------



## nyenisu

okay, i reset this morning and i got this map. i like it so far! i just wish the town hall was on the north side and the event plaza not too near the train station. other than that, this map is cool.


----------



## meo

nyenisu said:


> View attachment 30456
> 
> okay, i reset this morning and i got this map. i like it so far! i just wish the town hall was on the north side and the event plaza not too near the train station. other than that, this map is cool.



Oooo, I really love your layout. I kinda like how the plaza is by the station in terms of if you ever hosted a giveaway. I usually use my plaza to put all the items on. So it's nice that it's not far from where people come in. :3
I love where you chose to build your house (exactly where I would of put it too lol).


----------



## Sholee

Pipsqueak said:


> I gotta stop settling for a map that I _mostly_ like. I get so tired of talking to rover for hours, that I eventually go with one that has a couple big cons and then end up redoing my work in a couple days when I realize I can't live with it! Grrrrrr



Yeah.. i resetted my map for 2 months+ when the game first released til i finally settled on a map that had majority of the things i wanted or else I'd probably still be resetting at this moment. You should make a list of MUST HAVES and LIKE TO HAVE, it'll make it a little easier. 

The only thing my town doesn't have that i would like is apples... I really liked the look of perfect apples but it wasn't a deal breaker for me. And possibly if my town plaza was more centered, but i ended up liking the location because now I always walk past it so i'll know if redd or katrina is visiting and many of my villagers hang out there.


----------



## Toeto

Currently resetting my second copy for a town with Fauna so that I can bring her over to my main town.
I feel so smart.


----------



## Gizmodo

I'm so glad im content with my 2nd town especially and i was so lucky with starters
1 month today since i started it


----------



## Jester

I haven't had a ACNL town since probably the beginning of December, maybe even the end of November. I took a *long* hiatus from it because I had INSANE resetting problems. I mean, it was really, really bad. It was severe. So after a long while, ACNL slipped my mind and even more time passed, which is exactly what I needed. I forgot all the hype about villagers, and certain map features, and fruits, and grass patterns.. And all those silly little details. And on February 28th, as I was cleaning my room, I found my ACNL cartridge (I hid it, just to stop my temptation to go to it and reset when bored), and I started it up and took one of the first 4 maps given to me. I believe it was the 2nd. I didn't even look for features, I literally just saw that it had a West Beach and confirmed it to Rover. I used to ALWAYS have an East Beach, this is my first town with a West one.
I adore my town. I've had it for 5 days now, which may not seem like a while to you, but I was a horrible serial resetter and I reset as quickly as ten minutes after having a town. So 5 days? That's pretty great, coming from my track record. I hope I can keep it up and let that number grow.
My town is so beautiful to me. I have 7 villagers so far, and all 8 of them I have *never* had in an ACNL town before. They are all new to me. I have had Opal and Chow before, but that was way back in the Gamecube version. I used to HATE them, so freaking much, but after meeting them in my ACNL town, I've softened on them and I'm really starting to like them. I mean, Opal was my most loathed villager, I hated her for so long, she was literally the type of villager if I saw in my town, I'd reset immediately because I couldn't stand her. Now I'm really starting to like her. ^^
My town has apples as it's native fruit, which is awesome because out of the five fruits; apples are my favorite one in real life. I also have circle grass, which I completely forgot over my hiatus that grass could have patterns, so I didn't really care which pattern, but circles look awesome. I have a huge amount of land space all around for PWPS, I have two ponds, and I have an island I've placed my house on. I'll upload a map soon.

I'm just so happy that I waited to get this town. A hiatus was exactly what I needed.


----------



## Sholee

Jester said:


> I haven't had a ACNL town since probably the beginning of December, maybe even the end of November. I took a *long* hiatus from it because I had INSANE resetting problems. I mean, it was really, really bad. It was severe. So after a long while, ACNL slipped my mind and even more time passed, which is exactly what I needed. I forgot all the hype about villagers, and certain map features, and fruits, and grass patterns.. And all those silly little details. And on February 28th, as I was cleaning my room, I found my ACNL cartridge (I hid it, just to stop my temptation to go to it and reset when bored), and I started it up and took one of the first 4 maps given to me. I believe it was the 2nd. I didn't even look for features, I literally just saw that it had a West Beach and confirmed it to Rover. I used to ALWAYS have an East Beach, this is my first town with a West one.
> I adore my town. I've had it for 5 days now, which may not seem like a while to you, but I was a horrible serial resetter and I reset as quickly as ten minutes after having a town. So 5 days? That's pretty great, coming from my track record. I hope I can keep it up and let that number grow.
> My town is so beautiful to me. I have 7 villagers so far, and all 8 of them I have *never* had in an ACNL town before. They are all new to me. I have had Opal and Chow before, but that was way back in the Gamecube version. I used to HATE them, so freaking much, but after meeting them in my ACNL town, I've softened on them and I'm really starting to like them. I mean, Opal was my most loathed villager, I hated her for so long, she was literally the type of villager if I saw in my town, I'd reset immediately because I couldn't stand her. Now I'm really starting to like her. ^^
> My town has apples as it's native fruit, which is awesome because out of the five fruits; apples are my favorite one in real life. I also have circle grass, which I completely forgot over my hiatus that grass could have patterns, so I didn't really care which pattern, but circles look awesome. I have a huge amount of land space all around for PWPS, I have two ponds, and I have an island I've placed my house on. I'll upload a map soon.
> 
> I'm just so happy that I waited to get this town. A hiatus was exactly what I needed.



I know what you mean, after resetting for my map for 2/3 months, then i had to plot reset my villagers. I got burnt out QUICK and i stopped playing. But i'm back after a 4 month hiatus and I loveee the game again. I can actually play with my dreamies that i worked so hard for and enjoy the map that i resetted months for.


----------



## JellyBeans

Jester said:


> I haven't had a ACNL town since probably the beginning of December, maybe even the end of November. I took a *long* hiatus from it because I had INSANE resetting problems. I mean, it was really, really bad. It was severe. So after a long while, ACNL slipped my mind and even more time passed, which is exactly what I needed. I forgot all the hype about villagers, and certain map features, and fruits, and grass patterns.. And all those silly little details. And on February 28th, as I was cleaning my room, I found my ACNL cartridge (I hid it, just to stop my temptation to go to it and reset when bored), and I started it up and took one of the first 4 maps given to me. I believe it was the 2nd. I didn't even look for features, I literally just saw that it had a West Beach and confirmed it to Rover. I used to ALWAYS have an East Beach, this is my first town with a West one.
> I adore my town. I've had it for 5 days now, which may not seem like a while to you, but I was a horrible serial resetter and I reset as quickly as ten minutes after having a town. So 5 days? That's pretty great, coming from my track record. I hope I can keep it up and let that number grow.
> My town is so beautiful to me. I have 7 villagers so far, and all 8 of them I have *never* had in an ACNL town before. They are all new to me. I have had Opal and Chow before, but that was way back in the Gamecube version. I used to HATE them, so freaking much, but after meeting them in my ACNL town, I've softened on them and I'm really starting to like them. I mean, Opal was my most loathed villager, I hated her for so long, she was literally the type of villager if I saw in my town, I'd reset immediately because I couldn't stand her. Now I'm really starting to like her. ^^
> My town has apples as it's native fruit, which is awesome because out of the five fruits; apples are my favorite one in real life. I also have circle grass, which I completely forgot over my hiatus that grass could have patterns, so I didn't really care which pattern, but circles look awesome. I have a huge amount of land space all around for PWPS, I have two ponds, and I have an island I've placed my house on. I'll upload a map soon.
> 
> I'm just so happy that I waited to get this town. A hiatus was exactly what I needed.



Your town is perfect - circle grass, apples, west beach... Jealous! Glad you have a town you like though c:


----------



## nyenisu

welp. apparently, the bridge i want to build is too close to my house... :'( this sucks. i really needed this bridge placement!! aurghh


----------



## suede

I kinda wanna reset since my map sucks and all, but I have had this town since the game first came out, and I have done so much with it.  Caught all the fish, diving-thingys and bugs you can, gold exterior and all of that. I also have a couple of villagers I really like.


----------



## Sholee

suede said:


> I kinda wanna reset since my map sucks and all, but I have had this town since the game first came out, and I have done so much with it.  Caught all the fish, diving-thingys and bugs you can, gold exterior and all of that. I also have a couple of villagers I really like.



it's been said over and over again. If your map really bothers you.... just reset it because it will always keep bothering you. Fishes, bugs, villagers, you can get all over again... it'll take more work but the decision is ultimately up to you. 

Question though, why don't you like your map?


----------



## suede

Sholee said:


> it's been said over and over again. If your map really bothers you.... just reset it because it will always keep bothering you. Fishes, bugs, villagers, you can get all over again... it'll take more work but the decision is ultimately up to you.
> 
> Question though, why don't you like your map?



Yeah I don't really doubt that, hahah.

Not really sure, it's just a little messy and annoying. And the river is weird and I have two "branches" where I can't really place anything special.


----------



## Corgi

wELP I'm thinking of resetting....again. It turns out I forgot that I can't move my house once I place it, and I can't move my campsite. I just want to know if this map would bother anyone?


----------



## Yugi Moto

@Corgi You're house placement for me personally would really bother me. Yes it's super convenient to have it so close to the main street and train station, but you put it in an awkward spot so you really have no room around your house. I would want space around my house to do decorations or something like that.


----------



## Toeto

Corgi said:


> wELP I'm thinking of resetting....again. It turns out I forgot that I can't move my house once I place it, and I can't move my campsite. I just want to know if this map would bother anyone?
> 
> View attachment 31136



I would be bothered with the town hall and Re-tail placement. I don't like them above each other, gives you too much space you can't work with.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Having Treetop for a week now and I already have two PWPs requested! The hammock and the sphinx.


----------



## Sholee

@ Corgi

I would recommend resetting, along with everything everyone else said, theres also a big strip of beach that you can't access unless you swim there which makes fishing hard.


----------



## Alienfish

Thinking of resetting mainly because kind of meh layout and never getting my dreamies anyways. and this camp site hates me 4 reals


----------



## worstmayor

would opening a new thread asking people to hold my villagers be okay?? i have all of my dreamies and i don't want to lose them so...


----------



## Gizmodo

worstmayor said:


> would opening a new thread asking people to hold my villagers be okay?? i have all of my dreamies and i don't want to lose them so...



Yeah! people do it all the time


----------



## worstmayor

Gizmodo said:


> Yeah! people do it all the time


oh! then would i put it under the villager trading plaza or the general discussion forum?? ^^


----------



## JellyBeans

Villager trading plaza ^^


----------



## Momonoki

Argh, im resetting but i really don't want to loose my villagers, making people hold them is such a pain when you want to reset SO BADLY.


----------



## Kit

It's my new towns one week anniversary tomorrow 
I still love it and have started plot resetting my dreamies
Lolly is in the perfect spot now, but I only had to plot reset one time for her XD


----------



## Dogoat

*Thinking about restarting my town...again*

I loved my new town for a while, I only restarted in February, but now I'm starting to dislike my town. I don't like where I placed some PWPs, I don't like where certain villagers are placed (Like Ken, Stitches, and Agnes).

My town would be a month old tomorrow, I'm somewhat a fan of the layout, but now I wish I could change it. Plus my house is 100% completed, and I have most of the shops on main street plus most of my dreamies. 

I don't know, I'm not a fan of Elysium anymore. It was meant to be a roman empire theme, but my heart goes out for zen things. The name was inspired by my boyfriends love of ancient Rome, like he is a huge buff about it, but it doesn't even fit my town theme.

Maybe I will reset tonight, then I could pick up Ankha from a friend instead of doing a 16 villager cycle.. Hm..

What do you all think? I know at this point it's all up to me, but I've had so much money spent and invested into my house.


----------



## Pipsqueak

KennyCept said:


> What do you all think? I know at this point it's all up to me, but I've had so much money spent and invested into my house.



How long have you been thinking about resetting? From your post, I think you should reset - but if you haven't thought about it much, maybe sleep on it and weigh the pros and cons.


----------



## Improv

KennyCept said:


> I loved my new town for a while, I only restarted in February, but now I'm starting to dislike my town. I don't like where I placed some PWPs, I don't like where certain villagers are placed (Like Ken, Stitches, and Agnes).
> 
> My town would be a month old tomorrow, I'm somewhat a fan of the layout, but now I wish I could change it. Plus my house is 100% completed, and I have most of the shops on main street plus most of my dreamies.
> 
> I don't know, I'm not a fan of Elysium anymore. It was meant to be a roman empire theme, but my heart goes out for zen things. The name was inspired by my boyfriends love of ancient Rome, like he is a huge buff about it, but it doesn't even fit my town theme.
> 
> Maybe I will reset tonight, then I could pick up Ankha from a friend instead of doing a 16 villager cycle.. Hm..
> 
> What do you all think? I know at this point it's all up to me, but I've had so much money spent and invested into my house.



What's your map layout? PWP's can be removed.


----------



## Soshi

am i being too picky?
here are the things i am NOT willing to compromise:
circle grass
apples (i suppose i could live with cherries, they were my desired fruit in the previous games, but perfect apples are so pretty!)
western beach
no more than 2 ponds, and definitely no pond in front of the train station
lots of space for PWPs

the few times i've had all of my requirements have been ruined by horribly placed rocks. this is so frustrating =/


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Soshi said:


> am i being too picky?
> here are the things i am NOT willing to compromise:
> circle grass
> apples (i suppose i could live with cherries, they were my desired fruit in the previous games, but perfect apples are so pretty!)
> western beach
> no more than 2 ponds, and definitely no pond in front of the train station
> lots of space for PWPs
> 
> the few times i've had all of my requirements have been ruined by horribly placed rocks. this is so frustrating =/



I don't exactly "get" what you mean.  Are you just wondering if you're being too picky, or do you actually have a town and those are the things you want?
If you think you're being too picky, it's perfectly fine!  I know many users that are, me being one of them.  It's best if you try to eliminate some ideas if you have a really long list of things you want, but of what you have listed, it doesn't look like you're being too picky at all.  Who doesn't want pretty much no ponds in town or lots of space for Public Works Projects? ^^
If you actually have a town and that's what you want, I recommend maybe showing us a layout.  Or, as I've mentioned before, you can write down pros and cons and see if you want to reset. c:


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I'm picky too with the layout, no smaller spaces in the upper corners etc. and picky af with villager since I'm a slow cycler when it comes to getting rid of villagers


----------



## Vox

So I'm curious. I've not actually reset yet, but wanted some second opinions about my map. I haven't actually had the game very long (it will be a month since I bought it in a week or so). But with that, I dunno how much my map may give me problems later, after I start filling it up with PWP.

Majority of the houses are of villagers that I either want to move out or will move after I get their picture, so you can ignore those. And the northern and southern most player houses are only placeholders.



I think my only main problem is that while I love the placement of Re-Tail, Town Hall and Plaza, having the latter so far from the station bothers me sometimes

Thoughts?


----------



## Soshi

MadisonCrossing said:


> I don't exactly "get" what you mean.  Are you just wondering if you're being too picky, or do you actually have a town and those are the things you want?
> If you think you're being too picky, it's perfectly fine!  I know many users that are, me being one of them.  It's best if you try to eliminate some ideas if you have a really long list of things you want, but of what you have listed, it doesn't look like you're being too picky at all.  Who doesn't want pretty much no ponds in town or lots of space for Public Works Projects? ^^
> If you actually have a town and that's what you want, I recommend maybe showing us a layout.  Or, as I've mentioned before, you can write down pros and cons and see if you want to reset. c:



oh, i meant i have no town, i'm resetting right now, and have been for 2 days, so i was wondering if i was being too picky. i don't know what happened to that part of my post xD
i'm glad there are others like me. when i started resetting i didn't think my list of requirements was unreasonable, but my game refuses to cooperate. i'm going to give it a rest for tonight and try again tomorrow.


----------



## Alienfish

I personally dislike those upper narrow spaces but up to you, otherwise it looks good.

Well, taking a break resetting, only getting fodder and getting late where I live so


----------



## Vox

Now that you mention it, yeah. Those are starting to bug me a bit in trying to plan / map out my town, too. Nothing looks good in those narrow spaces, if it'll even fit, haha.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Soshi said:


> oh, i meant i have no town, i'm resetting right now, and have been for 2 days, so i was wondering if i was being too picky. i don't know what happened to that part of my post xD
> i'm glad there are others like me. when i started resetting i didn't think my list of requirements was unreasonable, but my game refuses to cooperate. i'm going to give it a rest for tonight and try again tomorrow.



Okay ^^
Yeah, sometimes a break from resetting is what you need.  It helps to take your mind off whatever's bothering you.
Plus, I don't know if it happens to everyone, but if I reset for too long my pickiness just increases until I remind myself of what I *need*. :c


----------



## olivetree123

I actually love those narrow spaces; I put my perfect fruit orchards in them :0


I'm somewhere around valentine's day in my reset-then-slowly-TT-to-the-present journey
we're getting there


----------



## monochrom3

I've been thinking about resetting my town, but I need someone trustworthy to hold my items, Bells and villagers(but villagers might be the hardest one since my internet isn't really great at hosting and I could just reset for villagers). Plus, I have a lot of items that need to be held(unorderable DLCs and my entire house, storage and exhibit room items).
I won't say I hate my town, but I feel my town is lacking compared to the others and that's why I need to reset(despite my encyclopaedia and medals). If I reset again, this will be my 2nd time resetting.

So, could anyone help me out while I'm resetting?


----------



## Pipsqueak

monochrom3 said:


> I've been thinking about resetting my town, but I need someone trustworthy to hold my items, Bells and villagers(but villagers might be the hardest one since my internet isn't really great at hosting and I could just reset for villagers). Plus, I have a lot of items that need to be held(unorderable DLCs and my entire house, storage and exhibit room items).
> I won't say I hate my town, but I feel my town is lacking compared to the others and that's why I need to reset(despite my encyclopaedia and medals). If I reset again, this will be my 2nd time resetting.
> 
> So, could anyone help me out while I'm resetting?



Maybe check this thread out:

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?143026-Resetting-agency-I-ll-hold-your-items-for-you!


----------



## Alienfish

ugh yea 

also broffina and becky gtfo already i dont wan you.

yeah but when villagers move into those spaces ergh


----------



## Gizmodo

Umeko said:


> ugh yea
> 
> also broffina and becky gtfo already i dont wan you.
> 
> yeah but when villagers move into those spaces ergh



Eww you poor thing
Broffina and Becky </3


----------



## Sholee

Man.. i love my map BUT i dont know why i have this itch of wanting to reset it all the time... hence i've been resetting my 2nd copy of the game. It's like an addiction!


----------



## Gizmodo

Sholee said:


> Man.. i love my map BUT i dont know why i have this itch of wanting to reset it all the time... hence i've been resetting my 2nd copy of the game. It's like an addiction!



It really is, its awful


----------



## nabooru

I like working on my achievements/medals/encyclopedia so resetting doesn't seem like an option for me. I'm getting a bit bored of the town layout, though.


----------



## Alienfish

got fang, whitney, papi(not his biggest fan, creeper horse), rudy and chevre, pretty nice still though. not the awesomest layout bit once I get a brige or two it'll manage


----------



## Vox

Sounds similar to the map I went with, haha. It had Freya and Lolly, and Fang moved in later, but it could use another bridge or two.

Bridge PWP are my BFFs.


----------



## Improv

nabooru said:


> I like working on my achievements/medals/encyclopedia so resetting doesn't seem like an option for me. I'm getting a bit bored of the town layout, though.



Ahhh, I find once I begin to get bored of the layout I start nit picking all the little flaws until I reset. D: Stay strong!! Haha.


----------



## mrkitty

Hello! I've just come to realize that my map is terrible
 ( after looking at a few of the users maps on this website )
and I'm thinking about resetting, but I'm not too sure. I've
had this town since June 9th and I've become attached to it. ;;​


----------



## olivetree123

mrkitty said:


> Hello! I've just come to realize that my map is terrible
> ( after looking at a few of the users maps on this website )
> and I'm thinking about resetting, but I'm not too sure. I've
> had this town since June 9th and I've become attached to it. ;;​


Honestly there's no such thing as a terrible map; only maps that don't work for what you want to do with your town
If you've got a definite plan that your current map can't fit then go for it -just weigh the pros/cons


----------



## Neriifur

Hi guys.  I'm considering resetting my town.

I'm just -very- bored of ACNL.  I have no interest in loading up my game anymore or playing.  I'm tired of seeing the same map everyday.  I have all my dreamies, T&T Emporium, I dunno.  I just want a new map, new environment, new set of villagers, just everything.  I'm not even sure if I -want- dreamies this time around.  Anyone else ever gone through that?


----------



## Improv

I really think I need a second copy of this game, I'm wanting to reset again but thing is (lol) I actually like my town idk I just want something new D:


----------



## Alienfish

had to reset, the layout was getting not-so manageable. but

STITCHES came with my new one. Awww dat cute buuuur. also Blaire, Sally, Angus, Dotty 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Angus is meh though his eyes is quite lol xD


----------



## Elena

Mine new town! :


----------



## hemming1996

^ nice
I don't like the house next to the bridge since it looks a little cramped in that spot now but it's a good map.


----------



## Elena

Thnx I'm in love with this town map


----------



## Alienfish

*crosses fingers for a good smug* !


----------



## Kit

Only took 2 hours straight of resetting today, plus 3 hours yesterday...BUT I FINALLY FOUND THIS MAPPPPP
(This is my first copy, my 2nd copy I have deiced to make into a second town)
YAYYAYY

I don't hate anything about it!
What I love
-Plaza isn't all alone in a corner, but not that close to retail! I never considered having it by the town hall!
-PEARS 
-River is perfect
-left beach!
-green town hall!
-TRIANGLE GRASS! I wanted this because I always get squares, as much as I love squares, I think I love triangles a bit more
-3 PONDS! Ponds are bad to some, but I wanted at least 2-3 for this landscape. A even better thing is that the two by the plaza are all aligned..and every single town I have had has had 1 or at the most, 2.


This to me, was very much worth the 5+ hours it took to find. This is also my first time finding this map . Guess I got lucky.
Guys, resetting is like a drug. Once you start, it's REALLLY hard to stop. Just find all your cretria, what map you want, and when you reset, say that I will only stop for what I have listed and I won't reset this town after 
It may not always work, but remember, willpower!

Ah, and my player name is Kit, as always. The town name is something different. I always go with a town name starting with K, but when I redid this I thought..maybe one with A or M? I was going for Myria for awhile, then Myri, then Azlayl.
Azlayl ended up sticking


----------



## Gingersnap

after a long long two month animal crossing hiatus, i decided to get back into the game and reset my town
my starting villagers were flora, genji, butch, melba, and oliva 
lucky is moving in so everything seems to be going great


----------



## Two

Evening~
I've been fighting myself about resetting, and resulted to this thread for opinions. (Surprisingly.)
I'll be quick to the point:
At first, the town was amazing. It had many villagers I liked, including Rosie. It allowed a lot of room for PWPs, and I generally really liked the layout, despite how rushed to play I was when I chose it.
I've been busy with exams, and couldn't play for a while. My favorite villagers moved away, and two new villagers (Unfortunately not ones I like much.) decided to settle in right in the middle of my path, about two steps away from one of my bridges. The other took up about half a path, and a patch of hybrids I had been looking after. There's much grass wear, including under the path so removing it isn't an option, and every time I play, I think about starting over from scratch. 
What would you do? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Vox

I'd reset with the circumstances you mentioned. I think the only thing that would deter me is if the two villagers were ones I really wanted. But with your favorite villagers moving out, new villagers you're meh on moving in and then mucking up your town, I'd personally reset. Especially since you think about it every time you play.


----------



## Sholee

Two said:


> Evening~
> I've been fighting myself about resetting, and resulted to this thread for opinions. (Surprisingly.)
> I'll be quick to the point:
> At first, the town was amazing. It had many villagers I liked, including Rosie. It allowed a lot of room for PWPs, and I generally really liked the layout, despite how rushed to play I was when I chose it.
> I've been busy with exams, and couldn't play for a while. My favorite villagers moved away, and two new villagers (Unfortunately not ones I like much.) decided to settle in right in the middle of my path, about two steps away from one of my bridges. The other took up about half a path, and a patch of hybrids I had been looking after. There's much grass wear, including under the path so removing it isn't an option, and every time I play, I think about starting over from scratch.
> What would you do? Thanks in advance!



If you like your map you should keep it! Villagers will come and go


----------



## Jester

Said I wouldn't do it, but I've done it again. I'm resetting. >< I made the awful decision of saving after putting my police station in a dreadful spot (I was just testing it out to see if I liked it), when I saved and quit due to habit and I completely flipped out. This morning when I powered it on, I just hated it all. So, I reset. It's better I reset now, 12 days in, oppose to a month or more, you know? :|
I'm not playing it now at all, as I need time to cool off and focus on other things, but I'll start it up late tonight and take the very first map given to me, because I don't have time to keep resetting like this. I need to keep a town and obsess about making it beautiful, not about resetting over and over again. Besides, my birthday is only 6 days away and I want a town to celebrate it in. So I will have to take the first one given to me and work with it. Hopefully by putting a lot of time and effort into it, I'll start to love it and get attached and not WANT to reset ever again.
Wish me luck~


----------



## Nataku

Haven't reset ever in my new leaf game. Am planning to one day own a second copy of the game. Think it would've been better if you didn't have additional characters live in the same town instead of them becoming mayor of their own town.


----------



## suede

Elena said:


> Mine new town! :
> View attachment 32202


Haha, we almost have the same map! I really, really like it too.


----------



## olivetree123

wait question for anyone who, when they reset, set their date back a few weeks to gain some stores back

do you bother to dig up fossils as you move forward? i just realized i haven't bothered to do that much at all in my new town OTL


----------



## Alienfish

I mostly do fossils to get the donations stuff from each category and shovel tbh


----------



## Momonoki

Ah! One villager left until i finally can reset!


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Momonoki said:


> Ah! One villager left until i finally can reset!



YAASS ^u^ *claps*​And if anyone hasn't noticed, I'm too busy to get a New Leaf town.  Soo I've been waiting since maybe September to get a town because I have *no* time at all to get a town in between with school. :c
Well, summer is almost here {two months!} so I'm getting realllyy excited ^u^


----------



## Lion-Lhasa

Had that itch to reset again, Antonio suggested the fire pit.
Itch disappeared, something new to build, yay!


----------



## Momonoki

Well, i couldn't help myself, so i'll just have to search for Flurry later..I couldn't waste time tting.


----------



## Momonoki

I wonder how much time i will waste resetting for a good map xD

*EDIT*
Less than a day OWO


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

Momonoki said:


> I wonder how much time i will waste resetting for a good map xD
> 
> *EDIT*
> Less than a day OWO



I always spend too much time doing this...


----------



## Alienfish

^kinda bad map tbh unless you can build a bridge or two at once. no offense.

also keeping the one i have now. and finally got kidd to move ugh dont need him


----------



## Improv

Momonoki said:


> I wonder how much time i will waste resetting for a good map xD
> 
> *EDIT*
> Less than a day OWO



I love maps like these, they're so nice and just visually appealing. *-*


----------



## Gizmodo

See i'm the opposite, i always like the villager to be split into two halves in the middle xD
but in WW i always wanted the ones like above


----------



## olivetree123

Do you think it's worth resetting over your town name alone

I literally have no other objections with my town or map or anything but lately my name's been bugging me with the deliberate misspelling.

Does "Mellody" even look extremely awkward or is it just me?


----------



## Pipsqueak

olivetree123 said:


> Do you think it's worth resetting over your town name alone
> 
> I literally have no other objections with my town or map or anything but lately my name's been bugging me with the deliberate misspelling.
> 
> Does "Mellody" even look extremely awkward or is it just me?



Depends why you spelled it that way imo.  If it was just a random decision, I would reset it because that kind of thing matters to me, but if it means something to you then keep it! It doesn't really look awkward


----------



## Sholee

Momonoki said:


> I wonder how much time i will waste resetting for a good map xD
> 
> *EDIT*
> Less than a day OWO



These maps are the more common ones i see alot in dream towns. I dont really like it because USUALLY the plaza is right in the middle which makes it hard to landscape and decorate the middle part BUT yours is awesome because your town hall is in the center which gives you ample room for pwps.


----------



## KermitTea

Personally ATM I'm torn on whether I should reset or not.
I have two towns, one main and the other was for cycling.
And now, somehow, I'm starting to like my cycling town more. I've already fully expanded the house and unlocked Gracie's in both towns, but I just really hate the layout in my main town (it has a river that creates a narrow strip of land at the top which I can't do anything with. I can post it later). 
I don't know if I should just keep my main town and make it my cycling although I hate it so much, or I could reset? It sort of seems like a waste since I unlocked the Emporium and did a lot to my museum...idk since I've never reset before @-@


----------



## Sholee

Karen said:


> Personally ATM I'm torn on whether I should reset or not.
> I have two towns, one main and the other was for cycling.
> And now, somehow, I'm starting to like my cycling town more. I've already fully expanded the house and unlocked Gracie's in both towns, but I just really hate the layout in my main town (it has a river that creates a narrow strip of land at the top which I can't do anything with. I can post it later).
> I don't know if I should just keep my main town and make it my cycling although I hate it so much, or I could reset? It sort of seems like a waste since I unlocked the Emporium and did a lot to my museum...idk since I've never reset before @-@



I didn't know what to do with the narrow strip of land in my town as welll but then i decided to put my 2nd char named Witch over there and made a foresty path to her house. Some people use the narrow strips for their orchards or hybrid gardens. But yeah its hard to make use of the strip of land, that may be the only con i don't like about my town.


----------



## KermitTea

Sholee said:


> I didn't know what to do with the narrow strip of land in my town as welll but then i decided to put my 2nd char named Witch over there and made a foresty path to her house. Some people use the narrow strips for their orchards or hybrid gardens. But yeah its hard to make use of the strip of land, that may be the only con i don't like about my town.



I can't even put a house there, lol. I mean I could do an orchard or something I guess xD


----------



## Sholee

Karen said:


> I can't even put a house there, lol. I mean I could do an orchard or something I guess xD



Another dream town i went to, lined up their villagers on the top strips of land on the left and right side which gave them ALOT of space to work with for pwps.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Ugh, I have this itch to reset again.
Tomorrow, my town will be a month old. But I'm sort of bored with my town! D:
I feel bored with my villagers and my town itself. I feel as though there's not a lot for me to do.
I really like my town, but I sorta want a fresh start.. I don't know.. D:


----------



## Gizmodo

Bear_Crossing said:


> Ugh, I have this itch to reset again.
> Tomorrow, my town will be a month old. But I'm sort of bored with my town! D:
> I feel bored with my villagers and my town itself. I feel as though there's not a lot for me to do.
> I really like my town, but I sorta want a fresh start.. I don't know.. D:




Don't do it! seriously resist the urge
i was the same, constantly obsessed with resetting for years on Animal crossing,but its just not worth it, and you'll never get setttled if you keep the cycle going


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Gizmodo said:


> Don't do it! seriously resist the urge
> i was the same, constantly obsessed with resetting for years on Animal crossing,but its just not worth it, and you'll never get setttled if you keep the cycle going



Okay, thank you for your opinion. 
The problem is, I'm unhappy with my town name, too. Honestly, when I got off the train and I liked everything, I began to hate my town name. 
I might end up resetting. I haven't done too much in the game, yet.

I did it.. I reset.
So far, I don't regret anything. I think it was good for me to reset.
I'll be happier with this new town.


----------



## KermitTea

Is resetting an addiction?


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Karen said:


> Is resetting an addiction?



It can be, yes.
If you're not very picky, it's a walk in the park, but if you have a set list of what you want in your new town, it can be very addictive.


----------



## Libra

Karen said:


> Is resetting an addiction?



In my experience, it can easily become one, yes.  Still, I feel that everyone should play the game however they want, even if that means resetting and what not.  If you're really unhappy with your town, taking a break can also be a good idea. I'm currently playing another game, not so much because I wanted to reset, but because I completely burnt myself out trying to TT my tenth villager out (only to find out that my chances of succeeding were pretty much non existent). I'll get back to AC:NL in a few days or so.


----------



## Improv

Bear_Crossing said:


> I did it.. I reset.
> So far, I don't regret anything. I think it was good for me to reset.
> I'll be happier with this new town.



Again D:


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Swurve said:


> Again D:



Yeah. D:
I hate myself already.


----------



## Sholee

Lols.. people are going to think i'm crazy! I'm plot resetting for villagers ALL over again just so i can squeeze a 10th villager on top of all the houses on the left of my map. This means cycling to get most of my dreamies back... ahahaha


----------



## Gizmodo

Karen said:


> Is resetting an addiction?



YES which took me years to get over in the AC series
Thankfully ive had Azalea for 8 months, and Parfait a month and all is going well


----------



## Sholee

omg ur new sig is so cute gizmodo! who drew it?


----------



## Improv

I need a second copy very soon so I don't delete my town, haha. I like it a lot, but there is another layout (i.e. the one in Sholee's signature uwu) that I am dying to have.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Swurve said:


> I need a second copy very soon so I don't delete my town, haha. I like it a lot, but there is another layout (i.e. the one in Sholee's signature uwu) that I am dying to have.



I'd like a second copy, but I think it'd be hard for me to juggle both of them.

I find it so hard to have a town for a long amount of time. Ugh, I wish I'd get a map that I was legitimately happy with and stick with it.


----------



## Kit

Sholee said:


> omg ur new sig is so cute gizmodo! who drew it?




This
Tell us Giz!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bear_Crossing said:


> I'd like a second copy, but I think it'd be hard for me to juggle both of them.
> 
> I find it so hard to have a town for a long amount of time. Ugh, I wish I'd get a map that I was legitimately happy with and stick with it.



Look at all the maps and all the features for them. Write out a list of things you want, and reset untill you meet those standerds
Minus villgers.
I did that and I am perfectly happy now


----------



## Sholee

Bear_Crossing said:


> I'd like a second copy, but I think it'd be hard for me to juggle both of them.
> 
> I find it so hard to have a town for a long amount of time. Ugh, I wish I'd get a map that I was legitimately happy with and stick with it.



I miss the days of AC:WW and AC:CF where i could just edit the map whenever i felt like it using programs ahahah


----------



## Gizmodo

Sn0wxYuki! i need to put a little credit at the bottom since its so amazing
it was originally massive! this was it in full glory  i cant wait till all my dreamies are complete! (i have 4 atm, 6 to go)
Oh and T-Bone is most likely replacing Stitches and i am having him and Molly in Azalea instead.. since i need a crank ^^

This is it in full glory


----------



## sassystag

I'm resetting my town...

I played new leaf for over 2 months and I've put countless hours into every single detail of my town, getting things into the museum, shop unlocks and upgrades, QR designs, fully upgraded home, etc etc etc

I've just got back to the game after months and months and, looking back at my town, I realize it's not really that good :/
I don't particularly like any of my villagers, I initially _wanted_ a lot of deer to live in my town because I LOVE the deer in New Leaf, but I don't even have one =( Also, my town layout is horrible to say the least, nothing is convenient at all compared to other people's towns xD (i don't know how I've been surviving in my town all these months)

But yeah, I definitely think it's worth it and I'm not gonna have regrets, I've been gone from the game so long I practically don't remember anything in my town so why not start over and get the best town possible c;


----------



## Bear_Crossing

I'm resetting still!
I want decent villagers with the town, too. If I'm being honest, I'm not going to accept a town if it's full of Jambettes.


----------



## Gingersnap

Even though I just got my new town, I still want to reset it.
The issue is I want to save my stuff but I don't know who to give it to, my friend is supposed to but he hasn't responded in a few hours.


----------



## Improv

The more I want a new layout, the harder it is for me to resist resetting. I like my current layout. Truly, I do. It's wonderful.

but I want a change of scenery D: Should I just reset? Or should I wait for a second copy? s: I feel like I'll regret it if I do reset.


----------



## Gizmodo

Swurve said:


> The more I want a new layout, the harder it is for me to resist resetting. I like my current layout. Truly, I do. It's wonderful.
> 
> but I want a change of scenery D: Should I just reset? Or should I wait for a second copy? s: I feel like I'll regret it if I do reset.



NO, i honestly dont think you'll ever be happy.. so just stick with it

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bear_Crossing said:


> I'm resetting still!
> I want decent villagers with the town, too. If I'm being honest, I'm not going to accept a town if it's full of Jambettes.



It worked out for me in Parfait as i got Tangy/Tia/Stitches in the original 5
SO YOU CAN DO IT


----------



## Kit

Bear_Crossing said:


> I'm resetting still!
> I want decent villagers with the town, too. If I'm being honest, I'm not going to accept a town if it's full of Jambettes.



If your only resetting for villgers and not layout or anything else, good.
If you care about those things...stop resetting just for villgers.
You could get a really great layout with terrible villgers! Or vis versa. When I was resetting for a certain layout for 5+ hours, I didnt even bother to continue to my town if all 4 maps had bad layouts. Seeing the villgers only makes it harder to give up, and you'll end up resetting later.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Ahh, I know, I need to stop getting hung up on villagers, but I can't help it! D:

I haven't found any good layouts, some of them were ok, but ugh.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

Bear_Crossing said:


> Ahh, I know, I need to stop getting hung up on villagers, but I can't help it! D:
> 
> I haven't found any good layouts, some of them were ok, but ugh.



This happens to me so often!  I think I reset so much because I expect too much of my town...


----------



## Kit

Bear_Crossing said:


> Ahh, I know, I need to stop getting hung up on villagers, but I can't help it! D:
> 
> I haven't found any good layouts, some of them were ok, but ugh.



You should look at all the possible maps and pick one or two


----------



## Krissy.cakes

At a point where I want to reset. I'm currently on my second town, due to my first one being ruined by SD corruption. Was a sad day, had most of my dreamies first go to. Anyways, here I am trying to figure out what I should do. Had this town since August 2013. :/ I've weighed most of the pros and cons. I really don't want to loose my princess set or crown, I've worked quite hard with my town. Time consuming really. I just don't know what to do anymore, my villagers haven't pinged for anything new with PWPs, nor has any cute or adorable worth keeping villagers moved in the last few months. I do occasionally TT, just cause I'm impatient sometimes. Is I worth resetting...why is it such a hard choice to make!? My partner thinks I'm being just silly over it. He just doesn't understand! @-@; just thought I'd share some thoughts...


----------



## cIementine

I literally just started debating my reset. I shouldn't be but I don't like my town.

I'd need someone to hold Molly, Fauna, Marshal, Diana, and Felicity, as well as my items. I could get someone to not hold Molly/Fauna so I could get one of them as a starter maybe? 

I could possibly sell some stuff first so I'd have enough bells to start off. 

If I did reset, I'm considering Mayor Melody of Birdsong, Sunshine, Stardust, Milkyway.

I feel I've wrecked my town layout wise and do like resetting xD


----------



## hemming1996

So, I've reset now, hoping for a good map and good villagers, or at least one dreamie of mine. Wish me luck ~

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok, found an awesome map + some cool villagers ^^ Let alone, I don't LOVE the map since there is a villager in front of my bridge, but I could demolish the bridge if it's a really good villager. Pray it's not, the map is fine itself.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Ugh, so I found a town, I loved it, it even had Erik and Diana as starters, but it had pears as a fruit.
I really hate pears.


----------



## Gizmodo

Bear_Crossing said:


> Ugh, so I found a town, I loved it, it even had Erik and Diana as starters, but it had pears as a fruit.
> I really hate pears.



;__: you have to be picky though
i rejected towns with 4 tier 1's and good layouts but stuff like fruit put me off.. keep going


----------



## Gummysaur

Why are ya'll so picky??? If I had a great layout with pears I wouldn't care. Just cut all the trees down and replace them with non fruit trees.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Gummysaur said:


> Why are ya'll so picky??? If I had a great layout with pears I wouldn't care. Just cut all the trees down and replace them with non fruit trees.



Because if I'm going to be playing this game for a long time, I don't want a town with something I dislike.
Yeah, it may seem stupid, but what do I care?


----------



## JellyBeans

Gummysaur said:


> Why are ya'll so picky??? If I had a great layout with pears I wouldn't care. Just cut all the trees down and replace them with non fruit trees.



This. I was looking for apples, but a perfect layout? To heck with the oranges! The perfect ones are kinda pretty now.


----------



## Improv

Gummysaur said:


> Why are ya'll so picky??? If I had a great layout with pears I wouldn't care. Just cut all the trees down and replace them with non fruit trees.



Because as someone who uses perfect fruit as an income source, the perfect pears are arguably the ugliest fruit in the game. I'd like something pretty to look at, such as apples & oranges & peaches & cherries. So if I got a really nice layout with pears, I would be out of there faster than a lightning bolt.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

They're also nice to decorate your town with. 

Ehh, maybe I'll be able to find Erik or Diana in my next resets. If they weren't it my town, it wouldn't bother me, though.


----------



## Improv

My friend John reset for similar reasons as me, so that's motivated me to take a plunge.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Oh, you're resetting?


----------



## Gizmodo

Swurve said:


> My friend John reset for similar reasons as me, so that's motivated me to take a plunge.



Oh god good luck
i really hope one day you'll get a town :/


----------



## Kit

Swurve said:


> Because as someone who uses perfect fruit as an income source, the perfect pears are arguably the ugliest fruit in the game. I'd like something pretty to look at, such as apples & oranges & peaches & cherries. So if I got a really nice layout with pears, I would be out of there faster than a lightning bolt.



I love perfect oranges the best, and I love pears the 2nd best. I got pears and I'm fine with that


----------



## Improv

Gizmodo said:


> Oh god good luck
> i really hope one day you'll get a town :/



Heheh, thanks. I'm not going to be picky in this town; I'm just looking for a decent river layout.


----------



## Yugi Moto

Kit said:


> I love perfect oranges the best, and I love pears the 2nd best. I got pears and I'm fine with that



I'm curious as to what you like about perfect oranges? To me they just look like deformed pears with tumors on them and pears aren't exactly the prettiest fruit to begin with. I know everyone has their own opinions but I'd like to dig into the mind of ppl who have differing opinions then myself


----------



## JellyBeans

Yugi Moto said:


> I'm curious as to what you like about perfect oranges? To me they just look like deformed pears with tumors on them and pears aren't exactly the prettiest fruit to begin with. I know everyone has their own opinions but I'd like to dig into the mind of ppl who have differing opinions then myself


I like apples best, but I currently have oranges and can I say that perfect oranges are a very nice shade of orange. Sure, they look like golden pears, but tbh, they grew on me and I quite like them now.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

JellyBeans said:


> I like apples best, but I currently have oranges and can I say that perfect oranges are a very nice shade of orange. Sure, they look like golden pears, but tbh, they grew on me and I quite like them now.



The perfect oranges actually do look quite pretty. ^^  I'd say I like the apples best, then peaches or cherries/oranges.
I don't really care what fruit I get when I restart.  I'm really aiming for apples, but the others are fine.  The only reason I would keep a town with pears, though, would be if I had amazing villagers and an amazing layout.  I really don't like the pears because their perfect form just looks strange to me, like they're too ripe or something. 
But yeah, fruit isn't the most important thing to me in the game.  I look out for villagers and a layout more than the type of fruit I'll get.


----------



## cIementine

My town corrupted, and I spent a long time resetting -.-'

First I was mayor Melody of Moonbeam. I had Fauna but disliked my other villagers, and for that reason, I decided it's time to give up Fauna for now.

Then, my first reset after that, I decided to be Mayor Melody of Stardust. My starters included Whitney, Chrissy, and Rudy, whom I can trade (possibly) for a dreamie. I am now plot resetting for Marshal. I'm really happy with the layout. It's almost like a chunk of land, except in one corner. I also got peaches as my native <3


----------



## Gizmodo

I have Apples in Azalea<3
Peaches in Parfait
and my mum has Cherries

Best 3 ^^


----------



## MadisonCrossing

MayorAvalon said:


> My town corrupted, and I spent a long time resetting -.-'
> 
> First I was mayor Melody of Moonbeam. I had Fauna but disliked my other villagers, and for that reason, I decided it's time to give up Fauna for now.
> 
> Then, my first reset after that, I decided to be Mayor Melody of Stardust. My starters included Whitney, Chrissy, and Rudy, whom I can trade (possibly) for a dreamie. I am now plot resetting for Marshal. I'm really happy with the layout. It's almost like a chunk of land, except in one corner. I also got peaches as my native <3



I'm sorry about that corruption :c
Good luck with your town, though!  I love the peaches. <3


Gizmodo said:


> I have Apples in Azalea<3
> Peaches in Parfait
> and my mum has Cherries
> 
> Best 3 ^^



Now I'm remembering that cherries were good too...it's hard to decide if I like cherries or oranges better x.x
Meh, I'll have to go with cherries. ^u^


----------



## Gizmodo

MayorAvalon said:


> My town corrupted, and I spent a long time resetting -.-'
> 
> First I was mayor Melody of Moonbeam. I had Fauna but disliked my other villagers, and for that reason, I decided it's time to give up Fauna for now.
> 
> Then, my first reset after that, I decided to be Mayor Melody of Stardust. My starters included Whitney, Chrissy, and Rudy, whom I can trade (possibly) for a dreamie. I am now plot resetting for Marshal. I'm really happy with the layout. It's almost like a chunk of land, except in one corner. I also got peaches as my native <3



You can reset for Marshal and Phoebe


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Oh, how do you reset to get a villager you want? I'm curious. I doubt I'll do it, though.


----------



## Kit

Yugi Moto said:


> I'm curious as to what you like about perfect oranges? To me they just look like deformed pears with tumors on them and pears aren't exactly the prettiest fruit to begin with. I know everyone has their own opinions but I'd like to dig into the mind of ppl who have differing opinions then myself


The color . And they look like pears sort of. Just bright orange pears. It kinda looks like a tropical pear


----------



## cIementine

Gizmodo said:


> You can reset for Marshal and Phoebe



That's what I'm doing ;3 Also, I didn't get a normal as a starter so I might reset for Fauna or Molly or Skye, whoever pops up first, aha.



Bear_Crossing said:


> Oh, how do you reset to get a villager you want? I'm curious. I doubt I'll do it, though.



http://stardustshine.tumblr.com/pos...mprehensive-guide-to-the-villager-reset-trick


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Kit said:


> The color . And they look like pears sort of. Just bright orange pears. It kinda looks like a tropical pear



Basically.  And yeah, they do look a bit deformed, to be honest, which is why I suddenly decided I like cherries better in a previous post.
But I love the bright orange color of the oranges too!  It's so pretty.
And *Bear_Crossing*, I don't know much about resetting villagers either because I've never done it before, so I'm sorry I can't help!
...And it looks like *MayorAvalon* has a solution too c:


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Haha, thank you MayorAvalon! ^_^

edit...
I have a town ahhhh!
It's completely different to my last map, which is nice! Change is good! 
To be honest, this town could be gone tomorrow, it could be gone in a year, but I'm happy I finally have one! 
I also love three of my starters.


----------



## Momonoki

MadisonCrossing said:


> The perfect oranges actually do look quite pretty. ^^  I'd say I like the apples best, then peaches or cherries/oranges.
> I don't really care what fruit I get when I restart.  I'm really aiming for apples, but the others are fine.  The only reason I would keep a town with pears, though, would be if I had amazing villagers and an amazing layout.  I really don't like the pears because their perfect form just looks strange to me, like they're too ripe or something.
> But yeah, fruit isn't the most important thing to me in the game.  I look out for villagers and a layout more than the type of fruit I'll get.


I personally think villagers and fruit are around equal. Villagers can be thrown out, and sure, you could chop down all your trees, but still, only, for example, perfect oranges could grow if oranges was your native. 

My list of fruit favorites.
1.Peaches/Apples (Peaches are golden butts)
2.Pear.
3.Cherry
4.Orange.

I have Apples uwu


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Momonoki said:


> I personally think villagers and fruit are around equal. Villagers can be thrown out, and sure, you could chop down all your trees, but still, only, for example, perfect oranges could grow if oranges was your native.
> 
> My list of fruit favorites.
> 1.Peaches/Apples (Peaches are golden butts)
> 2.Pear.
> 3.Cherry
> 4.Orange.
> 
> I have Apples uwu



I have apples, too! 

Even though I did have a great layout with Diana and Erik, I wasn't going to accept it because it had pears. I absolutely hate pears. I often use perfect fruit to decorate my town with and I wouldn't want to run into perfect pears everyday because I don't like them. I'd only accept a town if it had oranges, apples or peaches.
I don't know why, but I do mind which fruit I have.

Anyway, I'm 100% happy with my new town. I really like my starters, fruit, grass, train and town hall colour.
The only downside is I have Ruby again. She stalks me in every town I have, I swear.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Bear_Crossing said:


> The only downside is I have Ruby again. She stalks me in every town I have, I swear.



Oh, well.  Ruby's a nice villager, at least!  I'm sure you'll come to really love her.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

MadisonCrossing said:


> Oh, well.  Ruby's a nice villager, at least!  I'm sure you'll come to really love her.



In my last town I had her and loved her, I guess I've gotten a bit sick of seeing her haha.


----------



## AbsoluteZer0

I recently restarted for this town:




Aand I think it's 95% perfect! The villagers are cool (Rolf, Chevre, Willow, Victoria, Bones and Lopez). I just wish it had triangle grass, and that Re-Tail was close to the beach. However I can live with the grass, and I wonder weather Re-Tail's location may be a blessing in disguise. It also has 3 ponds, but I think they're cool and add more personality than if I only had one. I also worry that the Plaza being in the center will take up space for PWPs.

What do you guys think? I didn't restart this 'cause it might take forever to get any better than this; and really, the things I have problems with are definitely tolerable.


----------



## Gizmodo

Rolf and Willow <33
they were 2 of my original 5 in Azalea
and Lopez was my 6th move in! how odd


----------



## AbsoluteZer0

That's so crazy! xD


----------



## Toborius64

I'm looking to reset. I don't particularly care for my town layout. Is there anybody willing to hold some stuff for me ?

Also I'll need someone who has a Shampoodle's with all the hairstyles unlocked.


----------



## Lion-Lhasa

I had to reset again a couple of days ago since I ruined my last map with my house placement, I'm playing this one 100% naturally and letting anyone move in. I've promised myself I'm not going to plot reset for popular villagers.

I love oranges too, I so nearly settled for apples but I'm glad I didn't.
Perfect oranges are so bright and shiny, it doesn't even bother me that they have a tumour.


----------



## Improv

Alright, I've found a town that I am happy with. The villagers are:

> Ankha
> Cole
> Kiki
> Sprinkle
> Wolfgang

Quite happy with these guys, as well as the layout. The fruit is peaches, I like those quite a lot.


----------



## Kit

Lion-Lhasa said:


> I had to reset again a couple of days ago since I ruined my last map with my house placement, I'm playing this one 100% naturally and letting anyone move in. I've promised myself I'm not going to plot reset for popular villagers.
> 
> I love oranges too, I so nearly settled for apples but I'm glad I didn't.
> Perfect oranges are so bright and shiny, it doesn't even bother me that they have a tumour.


I can't wait to reset my cycling town into a main town for those oranges
I want oranges and triangle grass. I don't care about anything else
(A good river would be nice too)


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Swurve said:


> Alright, I've found a town that I am happy with. The villagers are:
> 
> > Ankha
> > Cole
> > Kiki
> > Sprinkle
> > Wolfgang
> 
> Quite happy with these guys, as well as the layout. The fruit is peaches, I like those quite a lot.



Yeah! Nice villagers!
Peaches are cool, too!


----------



## LostNoob

Debating whether I should start again, I've had my town for a while now (well only a month or so)
I like the layout, I have Filbert, so I'm happy with that, but I let my sisters play and there ruining my town. 

The grass decay is noticeable because despite how much I tell them not too, they still run, I've lost all my perfect cherries and my perfect town rating, it's beyond repair really. 

Is it worth starting over, or just deleting there save files and sorting out the train wreck of a town I have?


----------



## Gizmodo

Swurve said:


> Alright, I've found a town that I am happy with. The villagers are:
> 
> > Ankha
> > Cole
> > Kiki
> > Sprinkle
> > Wolfgang
> 
> Quite happy with these guys, as well as the layout. The fruit is peaches, I like those quite a lot.



IF YOU DONT KEEP THIS ONE YOU NEED SHOOTING lol
amazing villagers woo

- - - Post Merge - - -



LostNoob said:


> Debating whether I should start again, I've had my town for a while now (well only a month or so)
> I like the layout, I have Filbert, so I'm happy with that, but I let my sisters play and there ruining my town.
> 
> The grass decay is noticeable because despite how much I tell them not too, they still run, I've lost all my perfect cherries and my perfect town rating, it's beyond repair really.
> 
> Is it worth starting over, or just deleting there save files and sorting out the train wreck of a town I have?



Start over and reset for Filbert!


----------



## cIementine

I kind of reset my town again that I had for 34.5 minutes. I had Rudy, Whitney, Chrissy in it. However, as much as I liked the layout at first, it got so irritating even after a minute xD 

I'm still resetting, however I stumbled upon a town with Whitney, Poppy, Peanut, Deli, and Rory, as well as native oranges and one of the best layouts ever. One pond, and it is divided almost literally in half, with the only dip being just big enough to fit a house in. However, I played on it for a while and didn't get the feels.


----------



## Gizmodo

You need the feels! happened with Parfait and Azalea


----------



## Yugi Moto

LostNoob said:


> Debating whether I should start again, I've had my town for a while now (well only a month or so)
> I like the layout, I have Filbert, so I'm happy with that, but I let my sisters play and there ruining my town.
> 
> The grass decay is noticeable because despite how much I tell them not too, they still run, I've lost all my perfect cherries and my perfect town rating, it's beyond repair really.
> 
> Is it worth starting over, or just deleting there save files and sorting out the train wreck of a town I have?



Imo that's not worth starting over. Perfect town you can get back relatively easily, grass grows back over time and you can easily have someone give you a perfect cherry for free to get your orchard back (or if you want all of them back you can buy them easily).

I think you shouldn't let your sisters play anymore if they are ruining your town....or at least get them their own copy...


----------



## LostNoob

Hopefully my sisters are both getting the game and a 2DS each within the next few months (well the one who's causing the most trouble is anyway) although my youngest sister isn't too bad with the running so I don't mind if she plays it too much.

But I decided to stick with my town, and keep it in bell boom until my sisters get there own copies, although I just nicked everything in my sisters house to get back at her lol, I hid it in her locker at the trainstation, so it's not too mean lol, thankfully she had a few cherries in her draws that I've planted.


----------



## Yugi Moto

LostNoob said:


> Hopefully my sisters are both getting the game and a 2DS each within the next few months (well the one who's causing the most trouble is anyway) although my youngest sister isn't too bad with the running so I don't mind if she plays it too much.
> 
> But I decided to stick with my town, and keep it in bell boom until my sisters get there own copies, although I just nicked everything in my sisters house to get back at her lol, I hid it in her locker at the trainstation, so it's not too mean lol, thankfully she had a few cherries in her draws that I've planted.



Well that's not exactly what I had in mind in regards to repairing the damage but whatever works I guess haha


----------



## Improv

Gizmodo said:


> IF YOU DONT KEEP THIS ONE YOU NEED SHOOTING lol



/shots fire in the distance


----------



## hemming1996

perfect town layout today, with stitches in it too! i got 2 more villagers from plot reset and im overall happy my data was corrupted.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

2nd day of having my town and I'm very happy.
I just love everything about this town. It's very different to any other town I've had, and I like that about it.


----------



## punpun

i actually made a town for the first time the other day but something about it feels... off? like i don't know how to describe it but i feel like something is missing or there is something i don't like that i can't pinpoint. i was thinking about maybe trying to reset for a certain criteria, and i only have one villager i really like and i haven't made much progress... so, do you think i should reset?


----------



## Lion-Lhasa

punpun said:


> i actually made a town for the first time the other day but something about it feels... off? like i don't know how to describe it but i feel like something is missing or there is something i don't like that i can't pinpoint. i was thinking about maybe trying to reset for a certain criteria, and i only have one villager i really like and i haven't made much progress... so, do you think i should reset?



Probably, if it niggles now it will niggle later. Reset while you've not put anything into this town.


----------



## punpun

Lion-Lhasa said:


> Probably, if it niggles now it will niggle later. Reset while you've not put anything into this town.



alright, i think i'm going to do it tomorrow. i'll probably look for a town with a specific map i have in mind, apples/oranges, and a red train station & town hall. hopefully that won't be too difficult to get!


----------



## Lion-Lhasa

punpun said:


> alright, i think i'm going to do it tomorrow. i'll probably look for a town with a specific map i have in mind, apples/oranges, and a red train station & town hall. hopefully that won't be too difficult to get!



Depends how badly you want the specific train station/town hall.
Considering you can change the way they both look later on, I wouldn't place much importance on it myself.

Good luck finding your map though!


----------



## Yugi Moto

punpun said:


> alright, i think i'm going to do it tomorrow. i'll probably look for a town with a specific map i have in mind, apples/oranges, and a red train station & town hall. hopefully that won't be too difficult to get!



Good luck finding a perfect layout


----------



## Eirynfox

*Making a new town.. What to do?*

My boyfriend said he doesn't want to play his ACNL anymore (he is now studying and working FULL TIME! wowsers, so he has no time to do anything else after he does the above and pays attention to me too!)
So he said I can have his town and even reset it all if I want.

SOOOOOooooOOoo I'm wondering what I will do with this town. I can keep it how it is (ugh yuck though, he has things in really horrible unthought of places and townies live RIGHT by all the ramps to the beach etc etc..) so Im not really wanting to do that. So im going to reset this town.

BUT what I want is to make it kind of like a town with really weird rules! Like... Must always talk to all villagers except when they ping. Must pull up all flowers. Or only have flowers of a certain type. Must always wear anything a villager gives you. Must always put furniture that a villager gives you into your house and make it look good.

Just stuff like that.. SO What do I want you guys to do? 
Come up with crazy suggestions like above! If I like them I will add them to my town list and once I start it out I will blog about it if people really want to know what happens.
I will do this for a while, or at least till people get bored of it (peeps being myself too).

OR
If you have a better suggestion on what to use my new town for then let me know!


----------



## BungoTheElf

The ones you made were good! : D 

Everytime you see a tree with fruit you take it down and eat it._ EVERY STINKING ONE_


----------



## Leopardfire

You should get a randomized set of villagers to obtain as your "dreamies". That'd be interesting, IMO.


----------



## Eirynfox

lynn105 said:


> The ones you made were good! : D
> 
> Everytime you see a tree with fruit you take it down and eat it._ EVERY STINKING ONE_



Ahahah   I would get the runs preeeety fast I think! Could you imagine if I went and visited someone elses town!!!! 

"I'm sorry I ate all your perfect fruit.. BURP!  umm all 45 of them...."  >.>

- - - Post Merge - - -



Leopardfire said:


> You should get a randomized set of villagers to obtain as your "dreamies". That'd be interesting, IMO.



:O I like this idea!


----------



## Fairy

Leopardfire said:


> You should get a randomized set of villagers to obtain as your "dreamies". That'd be interesting, IMO.



do this!


----------



## Eirynfox

SpookyCutie said:


> do this!



I just might! I also thought of doing a town with all the mask wearers in it so I could make it a Pro Wrestler team town


----------



## CR33P

this sounds fun, kinda like the nuzlocke challenge for pokemon. i feel sorry if your villagers give you a skirt or something lol.


----------



## Leopardfire

That's what I was thinking, my suggestion was actually was inspired by Nuzlocke/Scramble challenges. Earlier today I was thinking about how to make AC into something like a Nuzlocke.


----------



## Yui Z

*A new beginning...*

This might seem kind of insulting or selfish to people who have had their towns corrupted but hear read me out before judging me. xD

My town has been complete for a while now and, it's just an idea, I was thinking 'hey, why not restart?' I mean, I could start a whole new town with different dreamies this time and make new themed towns every time I complete them. The best part would be that I could save all of the dream addresses and visit them anytime (please correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure you can). Obviously I'd still transfer everything using my cycling town but I think it might be kind of fun. A new beginning or even another new leaf you might say  - Okay that was kind of cheesy but you see my point. 
It would also make it less frustrating for me in case I lose a dreamie in my town aha.

This is just an idea ~ I doubt and don't even know if I'll go ahead with this but I wanted to read some thoughts on this.


----------



## hemming1996

definitely. i did a whole new start from my cycling town, i didn't bring any of the rare stuff i had before it became my ''cycling'' town, not even the awesome villagers.

it's your decision though.


----------



## Kildor

Why not? I am sure I'll decide to do it sometime,but for now I'm buying a second copy to make a cycling town


----------



## SliceAndDice

You have a fair point and I actually quite like the idea. My town is complete now and I have been thinking about resetting after Katt and Poncho moved out without a word... I would give my popular villagers away first though.


----------



## dreamysnowx

this is an awesome idea! o:
But I don't think I'll ever have the guts to restart my town XD


----------



## Yui Z

SliceAndDice said:


> You have a fair point and I actually quite like the idea. My town is complete now and I have been thinking about resetting after Katt and Poncho moved out without a word... I would give my popular villagers away first though.


I'd definitely give away all of my popular and popular ish villagers - Marshal, Rosie, Marina, Octavian, Genji, Peanut</3, Gala, Hugh, Kid-Cat and Mira. I'd definitely give friends first dibs though haha.

Edit: I could even keep Peanut as my 'travel buddy' bahahaha xD who comes to all my new towns with me.


----------



## hemming1996

i'd be lurking madly for marina if you do, i may give her as a present to someone :]


----------



## AppleCracker

Yui Z said:


> I'd definitely give away all of my popular and popular ish villagers - Marshal, Rosie, Marina, Octavian, Genji, Peanut</3, Gala, Hugh, Kid-Cat and Mira. I'd definitely give friends first dibs though haha.
> 
> Edit: I could even keep Peanut as my 'travel buddy' bahahaha xD who comes to all my new towns with me.


Good idea.


----------



## Gummysaur

I keep thinking about this. I'm not REALLY the mayor, my sister is, but she quit the game. I want to be mayor so bad xD

I want a modern town since nobody really likes modern towns.


----------



## SliceAndDice

Yui Z said:


> I'd definitely give away all of my popular and popular ish villagers - Marshal, Rosie, Marina, Octavian, Genji, Peanut</3, Gala, Hugh, Kid-Cat and Mira. I'd definitely give friends first dibs though haha.
> 
> Edit: I could even keep Peanut as my 'travel buddy' bahahaha xD who comes to all my new towns with me.



My first one is in boxes now, Lobo.  I'll post a giveaway but I'm still not sure if I can bear to reset or not. Dx


----------



## Yui Z

I also just want to be 100% sure ~ Your dream town definitely doesn't expire when you've deleted your town right? xD


----------



## Waluigi

I want to reset my town, but i dont want to lose all my progress and villagers. Its tough.


----------



## BellManAC

I think this is a awesome idea! Those people who just live in their perfect dream towns kind of bug me....I just feel it would get so boring after doing nothing everyday if your town is truely complete  

Good luck on the new start!!


----------



## Lithia

I've reset my town before. It felt so nice,finally getting a new and fresh start, because my old town just got so boring and frustrating for me, being completed  and all.


----------



## Gizmodo

I dont think ill ever be able to restart either of my towns xD
my mum is getting her 2nd copy tomorrow.. we are both obsessed


----------



## Yui Z

I feel a lot more confident about it ~ I'll just have a collection of dream addresses with different themed towns in my TBT profile. It would also make my giveaways more interesting since it won't always be the same town xP well at least until I think of a different way for people to enter without it being a simple word.

Seriously considering this now.


----------



## FancyThat

Yui Z said:


> I also just want to be 100% sure ~ Your dream town definitely doesn't expire when you've deleted your town right? xD



I'm pretty sure dream addresses stay on the system, I've visited dream addresses where the town had been deleted before.

I think it's a good idea if you've completed everything, I'm not sure I'd have the courage to do it though.


----------



## hemming1996

Yui Z said:


> I also just want to be 100% sure ~ Your dream town definitely doesn't expire when you've deleted your town right? xD



don't think so, no. i've seen many deleted towns still up on acnlblacklist and all


----------



## Lion-Lhasa

Yui Z said:


> I also just want to be 100% sure ~ Your dream town definitely doesn't expire when you've deleted your town right? xD



I think it does expire if it hasn't been updated for a looooooooooong time.


----------



## dreamysnowx

Go yui z! I love this idea actually


----------



## Yui Z

Lion-Lhasa said:


> I think it does expire if it hasn't been updated for a looooooooooong time.



I think only the dream address expires if it hasn't been updated or visited in a long time?

- - - Post Merge - - -



dreamysnowx said:


> Go yui z! I love this idea actually



Aww shawks :3 It'd be fun having a collection of my own different themed towns. Maybe I'll start with a new horror themed?

Edit: And Pietro would be in the horror themed town for sure... *shudder*


----------



## dreamysnowx

Yui Z said:


> I think only the dream address expires if it hasn't been updated or visited in a long time?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Aww shawks :3 It'd be fun having a collection of my own different themed towns. Maybe I'll start with a new horror themed?
> 
> Edit: And Pietro would be in the horror themed town for sure... *shudder*



Horror! Yes yes yes! Coco needs to be there <3


----------



## Yui Z

dreamysnowx said:


> Horror! Yes yes yes! Coco needs to be there <3



Sure  Coco is adorable<3 I'll be able to get the dreamies I never had to hehe.


----------



## Gizmodo

Horror theme could have Coco, Pietro, Muffy, Mathila, Rodeo

AND THIS
LOOK AT THE EYES OMG


----------



## Yui Z

!!!! She's perfect! Gotta remember that name: Greta xD


----------



## Kit

You forgot dotty
How could Dotty not be in a horror town


Also, yes on Greta. She was in my first town and she was terrifying


----------



## Yui Z

Dotty is a cutie though <3 I'm super tempted to go ahead with this idea. Getting kind of excited actually haha  As soon as I decide to then I'll start TTing and giving away my villagers to good homes so that I can reset. 

I just don't wanna rush into ~ once I'm in, there's no going back. Pretty sure I'm up for this though.


----------



## cIementine

*Zoey, a horror town seems great! o: You could use Cobb, who resembles a... horrifying pig.*


----------



## Momonoki

MayorAvalon said:


> *Zoey, a horror town seems great! o: You could use Cobb, who resembles a... horrifying pig.*



He looks like frankenstiens monster!


----------



## Gizmodo

If only Natasha was still in the game


----------



## Gingersnap

You could include the horror that is Hazel and Barold


----------



## Gizmodo

Mathilda can be satan's wife
and her child Damian


----------



## Yui Z

So many great ideas  Pietro is a *MUST* in my horror town since he scares the heck out of me. My dream town will definitely not be erased after a long time when I restart right?? 

As soon as I've confirmed it, I'll just TT to cherry blossom season; update my dream town and then giveaway my villagers before restarting for my horror themed town<3

Edit: It's settled. I shall restart my dream town as soon as I've given away all my villagers to loving homes.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Your dream town won't be deleted for a while unless no-one has visited it for a while.
Occasionally, I used to visit my old town I deleted back in December.


----------



## krielle

I feel like resetting my 2nd town, which I use for cycling to make it
a Kyary pamyu pamyu inspired town. + I'm still on a lookout for a certain
map /sigh

Idk why but resetting is just so exciting sometimes.


----------



## BluebellLight

My IRL friend is resetting right now lol. He just started.


----------



## Eirynfox

Leopardfire said:


> That's what I was thinking, my suggestion was actually was inspired by Nuzlocke/Scramble challenges. Earlier today I was thinking about how to make AC into something like a Nuzlocke.



That would be preety cool to do as well! What did you come up with?


----------



## Yugi Moto

LOL those are really weird suggestions, I'm kinda weirded out by it but at the same time I think it's kinda cute and silly to do something like that for an alternate town 

How about making it a themed town for example a disney themed town, but go a bit farther than that and actually roleplay in that town. So pretend that you're reliving "the lion king" and you're simba trying to avenge your father and reclaim your father's kingdom 

Just a suggestion


----------



## kasane

Lol but I would probably set up a weeding service, TT'ing several months and let other people pull them up (you can charge them), TT to events (such as to get the Chinese Zodiac set), or remodel into a horror town?


----------



## aimeekitty

pick all lowest tier villagers as dreamies. some might actually be pretty hard to get because people auto void them so fast


----------



## viccles

I'm thinking of resetting based on no space on my map


----------



## mypetitecakes

Hiii~
It's 12:28 am right now and I'm thinking about restarting my town..

The things that are stopping me are:

My beautiful villagers Fang, Beau, Flurry, Bruce, and Tangy~


Things that I really hate in my town:
Layout
Pietro,  Sylvia, Lyman: all of who refuse to move out and I've lost so many of my favorite villagers trying to move them out. In fact, after I lost olivia, I began to think about resetting
I'm in who knows what month. I think it's October 21st 2014 in my town

Things that are preventing me from resetting:
I worked really hard on my town): 
Idk if I have the time to transfer all my money (25 mil) to my friends town, get the cafe again, build my completed house, etc etc

I need help and advice ): I'm so conflicted 

Also is it wise to buy a 2nd copy of acnl to create a cycling town?


----------



## Gizmodo

My mum's 2nd copy arrived and she got an AMAZING layout, basically my ideal
the villagers are pretty good too

Marcie
Hamlet
Francine
Ozzie
Patty


----------



## JellyBeans

Gizmodo said:


> My mum's 2nd copy arrived and she got an AMAZING layout, basically my ideal
> the villagers are pretty good too
> 
> Marcie
> Hamlet
> Francine
> Ozzie
> Patty



Ozzie and hamlet <33


----------



## Gizmodo

JellyBeans said:


> Ozzie and hamlet <33



I know!<33
I'm going to get Ozzie for Parfait


----------



## Improv

Gizmodo said:


> I know!<33
> I'm going to get Ozzie for Parfait



Ozzie isn't food, though...? o:


----------



## Gizmodo

Swurve said:


> Ozzie isn't food, though...? o:



Oops i meant Azalea xDD


----------



## Kit

Patty is pretty cool, I had her in a cycling town once 
You'll grow to love that cow, trust me


----------



## cIementine

Swurve said:


> Ozzie isn't food, though...? o:




*They eat Koala in space. 
*


----------



## Gizmodo

Kit said:


> Patty is pretty cool, I had her in a cycling town once
> You'll grow to love that cow, trust me



My mum's town anyway 
I might get Marcie in Azalea for a bit too.. she looks cute


----------



## Kit

Gizmodo said:


> My mum's town anyway
> I might get Marcie in Azalea for a bit too.. she looks cute



Both you and your mum will love her
Accept the revolution of cows
Accept it


----------



## BluebellLight

Once I get my second town in a couple weeks, should I settle for just one of my dreamies while resetting, or wait to get more than one as a starter?  (Dreamies for my second town are in my sig -the mayor name is still undecided completely-)


----------



## Improv

I may be purchasing a second copy soon, maybe it will help steer me away from resetting all the time hehe. I've never had a town (since June 9, 2013) for longer than one month. That really gets me down, because I've not experienced the game enough whatsoever. :3


----------



## Gizmodo

Swurve said:


> I may be purchasing a second copy soon, maybe it will help steer me away from resetting all the time hehe. I've never had a town (since June 9, 2013) for longer than one month. That really gets me down, because I've not experienced the game enough whatsoever. :3



You just need to stop looking for perfection and just stick with one!!!


----------



## Yui Z

Getting ready to leave Redwood </3 time to start moving all my hybrids, bells and items to my cycling town.


----------



## JellyBeans

Haven't been on AC for ages and whenever I go on it's for like 5 minutes I seem to not be bothered to play but I have so much to do. My itch to reset is kicking in but I seriously want to do this 1yr challenge. I've not even done 3 months of it like aah. I'll probably reset my sisters copy and just... hope she doesn't kill me for it aha. I really need to get back into playing ;3


----------



## Gizmodo

JellyBeans said:


> Haven't been on AC for ages and whenever I go on it's for like 5 minutes I seem to not be bothered to play but I have so much to do. My itch to reset is kicking in but I seriously want to do this 1yr challenge. I've not even done 3 months of it like aah. I'll probably reset my sisters copy and just... hope she doesn't kill me for it aha. I really need to get back into playing ;3



I keep getting bored with Azalea but no way in hell i can delete it


----------



## JellyBeans

Gizmodo said:


> I keep getting bored with Azalea but no way in hell i can delete it


That's exactly how I feel. I want to but i'm not throwing away 4 hours of resetting and tons of bells and probably hundreds of hours. 

And I've forgotten what i was gonna type here...


----------



## Lollipop

I don't know if I should restart my town... It has my absolute favorite layout and a few dreamies, but I want to restart and make a cycling town. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## JellyBeans

Lollipop said:


> I don't know if I should restart my town... It has my absolute favorite layout and a few dreamies, but I want to restart and make a cycling town. Decisions, decisions...



If you like your town and want to keep it, then do. If you really really want to make a cycling town, then do! Another option is, if possible, get a second copy ;3


----------



## Lollipop

JellyBeans said:


> If you like your town and want to keep it, then do. If you really really want to make a cycling town, then do! Another option is, if possible, get a second copy ;3



This is my second copy that I'm thinking of restarting.


----------



## Improv

Lollipop said:


> This is my second copy that I'm thinking of restarting.



_I think two main towns would be hard to keep up with, so I'd say pick one as your main and reset the other. ^^_


----------



## Lion-Lhasa

I'm thinking about it at as well, I just haven't been able to settle with this town for some reason.
I don't like it enough to want to keep playing so it's been kind of abandoned.


----------



## Improv

Gizmodo said:


> You just need to stop looking for perfection and just stick with one!!!



_Very true, I do focus on certain aspects in my towns until something bothers me to the point of resetting. I'll try not to do that in this town; I really do enjoy the colors of the town hall, train station, perfect cherries, my house location, etc._


----------



## grrrolf

i've been considering resetting, but I dunno... I like my villagers, sorta, but I'm just getting bored, and the whole layout is making it hard to landscape nicely. I don't really have room for anything.


----------



## SuperSparky1

I kinda feel less motivated to play Animal Crossing lately and I'm very much considering resetting my town.  I would only be on for maybe an hour at most, where I do my daily routine.   I don't like my town layout because it feels really small and it's difficult to place PWP's, but I have most of my dreamies.  I don't want to lose all my progress in my town from the past eight months.  What do you guys think I should do?  I might reset after the cherry blossoms, and I would ask someone to hold onto my stuff until I got a town layout I liked.  Because I'm NOT going to get all of my items and hybrids again.  I never thought that the town layout could effect me and my town's landscaping so much when I chose the map I did...


----------



## Gizmodo

Kit said:


> Both you and your mum will love her
> Accept the revolution of cows
> Accept it
> View attachment 34897



Patty is very cute and i love her house exterior 
my mum now has Marcie, Hamlet, Ozzie, Patty, Francine, Zucker (holding for me) & Limberg 
Shes going to move Hamlet over to her first town which has 5 hamsters in lol


----------



## Gizmodo

My mum tt'd one day to get the permit and Deirdre has now put a plot down
Shes decided to keep Hamlet & Patty forever


----------



## AbsoluteZer0

Swurve said:


> I may be purchasing a second copy soon, maybe it will help steer me away from resetting all the time hehe. I've never had a town (since June 9, 2013) for longer than one month. That really gets me down, because I've not experienced the game enough whatsoever. :3



This isn't a bad idea. My bro doesn't really play his AC:NL so I kidnapped it and I used to use it to reset whenever I felt like resetting. (Now I'm incredibly happy w/ my new town so I don't use it anymore)



Gizmodo said:


> You just need to stop looking for perfection and just stick with one!!!



For me, looking and finding perfection seems to have worked, 'cause I can't see myself deleting this town (anytime soon, anyway).


----------



## Gizmodo

AbsoluteZer0 said:


> This isn't a bad idea. My bro doesn't really play his AC:NL so I kidnapped it and I used to use it to reset whenever I felt like resetting. (Now I'm incredibly happy w/ my new town so I don't use it anymore)
> 
> 
> 
> For me, looking and finding perfection seems to have worked, 'cause I can't see myself deleting this town (anytime soon, anyway).



I did the same with finding an absolute perfect town, but Swurve is complaining about not finding a town and keep resetting, so i think he needs to just pick one, and work around it tbh


----------



## Bear_Crossing

I think if you're unhappy with a couple things in your town, it can annoy you to the point where you reset.
It has happened to me a few times.


----------



## punpun

i think i finally found a town i really like... it's got a lot of the criteria i was shooting for (apples, red station, left beach). hopefully i can stick around with this town for a long time! (i've never actually had a town past t&t mart, oops).


----------



## AbsoluteZer0

^I love the name of your town!


----------



## punpun

AbsoluteZer0 said:


> ^I love the name of your town!



ah thank you. i wanted to have a town name that no one really used i guess. i always thought that french words sound really elegant and pretty so thats where i got the inspiration from haha.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

punpun said:


> View attachment 35280
> i think i finally found a town i really like... it's got a lot of the criteria i was shooting for (apples, red station, left beach). hopefully i can stick around with this town for a long time! (i've never actually had a town past t&t mart, oops).



I would stick with that one. <3 It's perfect!  I'm actually jealous, but that's happening a lot now lately unfortuneately ^^


----------



## punpun

MadisonCrossing said:


> I would stick with that one. <3 It's perfect!  I'm actually jealous, but that's happening a lot now lately unfortuneately ^^



yeah i think it is too! i hope i can keep it for a long time ahhh


----------



## MadisonCrossing

JellyBeans said:


> Haven't been on AC for ages and whenever I go on it's for like 5 minutes I seem to not be bothered to play but I have so much to do. My itch to reset is kicking in but I seriously want to do this 1yr challenge. I've not even done 3 months of it like aah. I'll probably reset my sisters copy and just... hope she doesn't kill me for it aha. I really need to get back into playing ;3



How many copies do you have?
And honestly, I wouldn't reset your sister's copy without asking her.  I know mine would be upset, at least.  Unless you're being sarcastic and I just can't tell. ^u^


----------



## Kit

I have a serious resetting problem. I have lost track of how many times I have reset my town now..
I stick with a town, I think it's perfect...then after a week..I start hating something about it..do the painstaking long cycling process to move my dreamies (some have been in over 4 differnt towns now) then reset...
And the cycle goes on,,and on..and on...
I need help. I want an actual permanent town I can settle down in and keep.
But so far the odds of that seem slim..I always find something to hate...


----------



## Gizmodo

punpun said:


> View attachment 35280
> i think i finally found a town i really like... it's got a lot of the criteria i was shooting for (apples, red station, left beach). hopefully i can stick around with this town for a long time! (i've never actually had a town past t&t mart, oops).



Cute name and cute villagers ^^


----------



## Kit

Gizmodo said:


> My mum tt'd one day to get the permit and Deirdre has now put a plot down
> Shes decided to keep Hamlet & Patty forever



It's working...the cow revolution..it's happening. MWWHAHAHA


----------



## Gizmodo

Kit said:


> It's working...the cow revolution..it's happening. MWWHAHAHA



She loves her!
I'm constantly going over to stalk Zucker


----------



## Kit

Reset my cycling, found another town. I'm forcing myself to keep it and not reset again. The game gave me peanut, beau, and Tom as starters. Along with triangle grass, one pond, and apples.
It's a sign, the games like, stop resetting, keep this town
I obey game, I obey


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Kit said:


> Reset my cycling, found another town. I'm forcing myself to keep it and not reset again. The game gave me peanut, beau, and Tom as starters. Along with triangle grass, one pond, and apples.
> It's a sign, the games like, stop resetting, keep this town
> I obey game, I obey



I think you should try to stick with this town for as long as possible.  If you start to think about what's wrong with it, remind yourself of all the good things too!  As long as the layout is fine, I'm sure the rest will all fall into place.  I've never heard of anyone that's kept a completely perfect town either, so I'm sure everyone's eventually found something they at least slightly disliked about their town.  It might take more time for others, but it happens to everyone. 
Wishing you (and everyone else stuck in a loop!) the best of luck!


----------



## Kit

MadisonCrossing said:


> I think you should try to stick with this town for as long as possible.  If you start to think about what's wrong with it, remind yourself of all the good things too!  As long as the layout is fine, I'm sure the rest will all fall into place.  I've never heard of anyone that's kept a completely perfect town either, so I'm sure everyone's eventually found something they at least slightly disliked about their town.  It might take more time for others, but it happens to everyone.
> Wishing you (and everyone else stuck in a loop!) the best of luck!


Thank you <3. I'm gonna try

Edit:
I reset it . I am resetting right now, with a certain layout and standerds all in mind.
Lets hope when I settle down now, it'll be the last time I have to see rover in ACNL (except for plot resetting of course)


----------



## Gossamer8

Hello ... My name is Gossy and I'm thinking about resetting. I've had my town since June of last year. I'm a bit emotionally attached to it, but I'm honestly sick of the layout, villagers, public work project locations, trees, all that stuff. I really want a fresh start. But I don't want to necessarily give up all my progress on things like my stores or lose my special items I've gotten from holidays and tournaments. I'm really torn.

Anyone have tips on revamping your town instead of resetting ... Or should I just pull the trigger & move on with a new life in a new town?


----------



## Bearica

Gossamer8 said:


> Hello ... My name is Gossy and I'm thinking about resetting. I've had my town since June of last year. I'm a bit emotionally attached to it, but I'm honestly sick of the layout, villagers, public work project locations, trees, all that stuff. I really want a fresh start. But I don't want to necessarily give up all my progress on things like my stores or lose my special items I've gotten from holidays and tournaments. I'm really torn.
> 
> Anyone have tips on revamping your town instead of resetting ... Or should I just pull the trigger & move on with a new life in a new town?



Well, you can always get someone to hold your items for you. And Main Street upgrades don't take that long. c:


----------



## AbsoluteZer0

Gossamer8 said:


> Hello ... My name is Gossy and I'm thinking about resetting. I've had my town since June of last year. I'm a bit emotionally attached to it, but I'm honestly sick of the layout, villagers, public work project locations, trees, all that stuff. I really want a fresh start. But I don't want to necessarily give up all my progress on things like my stores or lose my special items I've gotten from holidays and tournaments. I'm really torn.
> 
> Anyone have tips on revamping your town instead of resetting ... Or should I just pull the trigger & move on with a new life in a new town?



Almost everything is re-obtainable. If you have any _really_ special items that you know you won't get back you can let someone hold them. I definitely recommend resetting in your case. You'll be glad you did.

I recommend making a list of everything you want in a town and resetting until you find that town, because you _may_ end up in a resetting loop after you do it the first time.


----------



## Kit

Kit said:


> Thank you <3. I'm gonna try
> 
> Edit:
> I reset it . I am resetting right now, with a certain layout and standerds all in mind.
> Lets hope when I settle down now, it'll be the last time I have to see rover in ACNL (except for plot resetting of course)



Still haven't found layout yet AHH I'm dying


----------



## Gossamer8

AbsoluteZer0 said:


> Almost everything is re-obtainable. If you have any _really_ special items that you know you won't get back you can let someone hold them. I definitely recommend resetting in your case. You'll be glad you did.
> 
> I recommend making a list of everything you want in a town and resetting until you find that town, because you _may_ end up in a resetting loop after you do it the first time.



After browsing some town maps today I decided I'm going to reset. EEP! Looking at different river set ups I realized how much I've hated running along my current river to fish. Time for something new! I also was thinking about how I really don't have that much DLC or special items. A lot of my DLC I don't even use, I just like having it because it was unique. 

I don't really have anyone to hold stuff for me though, so I'll have to just say goodbye! 

The one thing I am kind of upset about is losing my original start date for my town. I'm actually debating TT'ing so I can start my town on the same date, and then slowly TT'ing forward till I catch up . . . but I dunno . . . that might be too much work. I've also never been one to TT either, and I might be sad I don't have my NEW start date memorialized once I get into my new town!

It's so weird the things you get attached to . . .

I am making a list of my "must haves" for my map which is the big thing when I reset. I'm not horribly attached to having any particular villagers so that'll make things easier!


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Good luck with your resetting!
Making a list of what you want in your new town helps a lot!


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Gossamer8 said:


> After browsing some town maps today I decided I'm going to reset. EEP! Looking at different river set ups I realized how much I've hated running along my current river to fish. Time for something new! I also was thinking about how I really don't have that much DLC or special items. A lot of my DLC I don't even use, I just like having it because it was unique.
> 
> I don't really have anyone to hold stuff for me though, so I'll have to just say goodbye!
> 
> The one thing I am kind of upset about is losing my original start date for my town. I'm actually debating TT'ing so I can start my town on the same date, and then slowly TT'ing forward till I catch up . . . but I dunno . . . that might be too much work. I've also never been one to TT either, and I might be sad I don't have my NEW start date memorialized once I get into my new town!
> 
> It's so weird the things you get attached to . . .
> 
> I am making a list of my "must haves" for my map which is the big thing when I reset. I'm not horribly attached to having any particular villagers so that'll make things easier!



Have fun!  If you're not much of a time traveler, you should probably just stick with the current date unless you really like your original one.
And like other users have stated, main street upgrades and such don't take too long, as long as you know what you're aiming for.   Good luck!


----------



## MayorAlex

Hi! i'm thinking about reseting my second town.  ><  I'm a bit hesitant as I have my house nearly at full upgrade, all the shops and a lot of time put into it!  Iv'e had it since the release date! But recently it just feel like a little bit of a burden to keep it going.  The layout is okay but not a big fan.  The name is quite common, Oakville. Also I've TTed so much on it it wasn't really enjoyable at the start.  One of the things keeping me from moving is Peitro, Bob, and Rosie.  But shouldn't playing be fun insted of feeling a bit like a chore? Should I just try and keep it running or go for a fresh start? If I did restart i'd probably go for a themed town. I don't know... opinions would be great!


----------



## MadisonCrossing

MayorAlex said:


> Hi! i'm thinking about reseting my second town.  ><  I'm a bit hesitant as I have my house nearly at full upgrade, all the shops and a lot of time put into it!  Iv'e had it since the release date! But recently it just feel like a little bit of a burden to keep it going.  The layout is okay but not a big fan.  The name is quite common, Oakville. Also I've TTed so much on it it wasn't really enjoyable at the start.  One of the things keeping me from moving is Peitro, Bob, and Rosie.  But shouldn't playing be fun insted of feeling a bit like a chore? Should I just try and keep it running or go for a fresh start? If I did restart i'd probably go for a themed town. I don't know... opinions would be great!



By the sound of it, you don't seem very happy with your town.  Since you're saying "it feels like a burden" and "it wasn't really enjoyable", along with the fact that it "feels like a chore", I would recommend resetting.  You don't seem pleased with your layout either, and in the future it can become a bigger problem.
Is that town just an extra one?  You already seem to have another copy, so if that's maybe your backup town, that's another reason to restart so you can resist the urge to do so with your first one. c:
I hope I helped in some way \(^u^)/


----------



## WishCraft

I've been thinking about resetting for a couple months now. I had no idea what I was doing when I started, so a lot of things are not where I want them to be. I also really dislike my town layout and I don't like almost half of my villagers. The only things holding me back is that I have so much progress that I don't want to lose, and I've also grown attached to the villagers I do like. What should I do!?!


----------



## Sholee

Not sure if plot resetting posts can go here as well~







So I've had my old map for a couple months now but it was bothering me that I couldn't find a spot for a 10th villager that would look nice... and there was a villager plot that was 1-2 tiles too close to the townhall that made it hard design my townhall area. So i decided to move out my dreamies and cycle them back into my town again AND plot reset them so they're more compact. My current map is just missing Julian and Stitches now, who will go into the 1 and 2 spot. The yellow villager house is Merengue and I put her there because i already have another normal, Molly, so if i ever want to move out Merengue, my villager plots will still look nice and tidy with 9 villagers. (this idea also works with stitches who is my 2nd lazy and will be going into the number 2 spot) 


I'm getting soooo sick of seeing rover though, but i'm 8/10 of the way towards completion!


----------



## Toeto

Sholee said:


> Not sure if plot resetting posts can go here as well~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I've had my old map for a couple months now but it was bothering me that I couldn't find a spot for a 10th villager that would look nice... and there was a villager plot that was 1-2 tiles too close to the townhall that made it hard design my townhall area. So i decided to move out my dreamies and cycle them back into my town again AND plot reset them so they're more compact. My current map is just missing Julian and Stitches now, who will go into the 1 and 2 spot. The yellow villager house is Merengue and I put her there because i already have another normal, Molly, so if i ever want to move out Merengue, my villager plots will still look nice and tidy with 9 villagers. (this idea also works with stitches who is my 2nd lazy and will be going into the number 2 spot)
> 
> 
> I'm getting soooo sick of seeing rover though, but i'm 8/10 of the way towards completion!



Do you have a dream code?
Would love to see that!


----------



## Gossamer8

So I blew my old town up last night after taking a few screen shots. I'm super excited about my new town ... Once I find it. I spent about two hours resetting last night and still haven't found my dream map ... oh man. I am determined to find one today! Wish me luck!


----------



## Taylormckenzie

Gossamer8 said:


> So I blew my old town up last night after taking a few screen shots. I'm super excited about my new town ... Once I find it. I spent about two hours resetting last night and still haven't found my dream map ... oh man. I am determined to find one today! Wish me luck!


good luck


----------



## Gizmodo

I'm going to be plot resetting for Merengue tomorrow ;__;




Tia's house is the nearest one below the cafe
reckon i should plot reset for Merengue to go just above there
then when i get Mint below Marshal, who is the other one next to the town hall
and get the pairings together?


----------



## Mimichan

I feel like resetting again.....
would someone be able to hold my stuff? It might take some time til I find a perfect map though...
^^


----------



## JellyBeans

My sister decided to reset, so I'm in charge of choosing the map!  hopefully I'll get over my resetting urge after this..


----------



## Bear_Crossing

I really love my map, so I can't see myself resetting any time soon! ^_^

Good luck with finding the map, JellyBeans!


----------



## Improv

I reset on the 26th of this month & I'm fairly certain I like the map. The only thing that bugs me are the villagers (damn you Hazel) but that won't matter for too long. I kinda like how the town hall seems "centered" just above the lake idk. I need to start plot resetting for some of my dream villagers & put them in nice spots.
> Cherries (love them omg the perfect cherries are so cute)
> Green town hall
> Green train station
The only reason I like the green town hall & train station is because they match, I don't think I could handle it if they were two different colors.

View attachment 35922​


----------



## JellyBeans

Bear_Crossing said:


> I really love my map, so I can't see myself resetting any time soon! ^_^
> 
> Good luck with finding the map, JellyBeans!



My sister ended up wanting to look at the maps, and then she liked a map in the second batch. My resetting urge is not over..


----------



## Pixlplume

My sister made a new town!

Starting villagers: Croque, Whitney, Pekoe, Puddles, and Antonio.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

JellyBeans said:


> My sister ended up wanting to look at the maps, and then she liked a map in the second batch. My resetting urge is not over..



Oh no. D:
How bad is your urge?


----------



## Mimichan

would someone be able to hold my stuff for some time? I can even pay if necessary


----------



## Gossamer8

Hurray hurray I found a map I like!!! It only took like 6 hours of resetting  I also got circle grass and cherries. In all my time playing Animal Crossing I've always had triangle grass and apples, so I'm excited for the change. My only regret is I have a brown train roof ... it just wasn't worth trying to keep resetting once I found a map I liked. 

I have totally new to me villagers too - Fauna, Purrl, Spork, Tutu, and Grizzly. My house is on a cliff right by a river and beach and waterfall which is awesome. I'm having a great time running around town already. So much better than my last map. I'm so glad I reset!

 Now if only I could figure out how to post a pic of my map!


----------



## Gizmodo

Gossamer8 said:


> Hurray hurray I found a map I like!!! It only took like 6 hours of resetting  I also got circle grass and cherries. In all my time playing Animal Crossing I've always had triangle grass and apples, so I'm excited for the change. My only regret is I have a brown train roof ... it just wasn't worth trying to keep resetting once I found a map I liked.
> 
> I have totally new to me villagers too - Fauna, Purrl, Spork, Tutu, and Grizzly. My house is on a cliff right by a river and beach and waterfall which is awesome. I'm having a great time running around town already. So much better than my last map. I'm so glad I reset!
> 
> Now if only I could figure out how to post a pic of my map!



Yay! hope you enjoy it


----------



## Candy83

Gossamer8 said:


> Hurray hurray I found a map I like!!! It only took like 6 hours of resetting  I also got circle grass and cherries. In all my time playing Animal Crossing I've always had triangle grass and apples, so I'm excited for the change. My only regret is I have a brown train roof ... it just wasn't worth trying to keep resetting once I found a map I liked.
> 
> I have totally new to me villagers too - Fauna, Purrl, Spork, Tutu, and Grizzly. My house is on a cliff right by a river and beach and waterfall which is awesome. I'm having a great time running around town already. So much better than my last map. I'm so glad I reset!
> 
> Now if only I could figure out how to post a pic of my map!




Good for you!

_Let me recap with the villagers:_

Fauna (Normal)
Purrl (Snooty)
Spork (Lazy)
Tutu (Peppy)
Grizzly (Cranky)​
Second day of game will give you No. 6. The house plot. That Personality will be one of the following three: Smug, Jock, or Uchi.

I suggest creating a new human character. You would have that person check out whose plot is set. If you don't want the incoming, expectant villager, you can stop the game without saving and go through another try, with a new human character, to see who else the game offers. 

I did this with my new town. My Villagers Nos. 6, 7, and 8 are in the categories of Smug, Uchi, and Lazy. For No. 6, it will shuffle between the three category types (again, for you, that would be Smug, Jock, and Uchi). For No. 7, it will shuffle between the two which remain. And for No. 8, it can only offer the one remaining Personality category. This all would be applicable if you're not getting new villagers outside what is offered by the game. 

Note that the day after the latest villager has moved into town is when to expect a new, incoming villager's plot outline—and, of course, to employ creating and using a new human character to manipulate an outcome more to your liking.


----------



## Gizmodo

^This is how i got Marshal, Octavian & Mira
as the cranky, smug and Uchi in Parfait


----------



## Candy83

Gizmodo said:


> ^This is how i got Marshal, Octavian & Mira
> as the [Smug, Cranky and Uchi] in Parfait



I stumbled onto this in connection with something else. In my original town of Applewin, I recently got Rosie. I did not know about plot resetting and using a brand-new human character to do it. On the date Rosie's house plot was set I opened the game with my mayor and, as I inquired in a _Bell Tree Forums_ thread, was informed that _that_ was the reason I couldn't reset. (Fortunately, Rosie's location was, while not ideal, not too bad.)

I tried this method out with my third town and am delighted it's a workable solution. You don't control which are your first five beginning villagers. And my recommendation is to go with a map that is good enough to your personal liking; a native fruit you want (and/or don't mind); and to have at least one starting villager who meets with your satisfaction. Doing this—prior to manipulating outcomes for Villagers Nos. 6, 7, and 8—will do a fair enough job of being personally appealing.


----------



## JellyBeans

Bear_Crossing said:


> Oh no. D:
> How bad is your urge?


Hmm well it's bad enough for me to consider resetting and like think 'I should' but I really want to do this 1yr challenge so I say no to my urge but aah.


----------



## Improv

The "Second day of game will give you No. 6. The house plot. That Personality will be one of the following three: Smug, Jock, or Uchi." is entirely wrong, lol. It can be any personality that you don't already have.


----------



## Candy83

Swurve said:


> The "Second day of game will give you No. 6. The house plot. That Personality will be one of the following three: Smug, Jock, or Uchi." is entirely wrong, lol. It can be any personality that you don't already have.



Re-read my entire response post @ http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...tting-Thread&p=2649978&viewfull=1#post2649978 .


----------



## Bear_Crossing

JellyBeans said:


> Hmm well it's bad enough for me to consider resetting and like think 'I should' but I really want to do this 1yr challenge so I say no to my urge but aah.



Ah. D:
Try to not reset! Your layout and everything is really cool!


----------



## Kit

I found a permanent town finally
My first town I had for a month
My 2nd town I had for 2 weeks
My 3rd town I had for 3 weeks
My 4th I had for 2 months
My 5th I had for 2 weeks
My 6th I had for a week
My 7th I had for almost a week
My 8th I had for 2 days,,,
This is my 9th, I'm treating this like a cat, they say they have nine lives and I am on my last one
I will not reset. I have a perfect layout, perfect pond placement, cherries, and have perfectly plot reset 3 Dreamies so far.
I am done with resetting.


----------



## JellyBeans

Bear_Crossing said:


> Ah. D:
> Try to not reset! Your layout and everything is really cool!



I know, that's why I'm stopping myself. But... I dunno I'm almost losing interest in AC... or don't have enough time. *sigh* if I don't have time I might as well just have random cycling towns like ugh why must this game play with my emotions.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

JellyBeans said:


> I know, that's why I'm stopping myself. But... I dunno I'm almost losing interest in AC... or don't have enough time. *sigh* if I don't have time I might as well just have random cycling towns like ugh why must this game play with my emotions.



Oh. 
It's hard, because if I was in your situation I would've probably reset already, when I think about resetting, I end up doing it. 
Do you log on your game often? Does it feel like a chore?


----------



## JellyBeans

Bear_Crossing said:


> Oh.
> It's hard, because if I was in your situation I would've probably reset already, when I think about resetting, I end up doing it.
> Do you log on your game often? Does it feel like a chore?



It sorta does yeah. I feel like I'd be better off resetting... I'd have a massive giveaway and cycle first though haha.

I'm starting to warm to resetting again..


----------



## Bear_Crossing

JellyBeans said:


> It sorta does yeah. I feel like I'd be better off resetting... I'd have a massive giveaway and cycle first though haha.
> 
> I'm starting to warm to resetting again..



If it feels like a chore, maybe resetting would be for the best.
But it's solely up to you.


----------



## JellyBeans

Bear_Crossing said:


> If it feels like a chore, maybe resetting would be for the best.
> But it's solely up to you.


Yeah I feel I should but all my progress..

Y'know what? I'm gonna give in. I'm gonna reset. Make like my... fifth or sixth town xD But first I'll cycle out my populars and have a huge giveaway. Maybe a fresh start would be good, and it won't feel like such a chore idk.


----------



## MayorAlex

Candy83 said:


> Good for you!
> 
> _Let me recap with the villagers:_
> 
> Fauna (Normal)
> Purrl (Snooty)
> Spork (Lazy)
> Tutu (Peppy)
> Grizzly (Cranky)​
> Second day of game will give you No. 6. The house plot. That Personality will be one of the following three: Smug, Jock, or Uchi.
> 
> I suggest creating a new human character. You would have that person check out whose plot is set. If you don't want the incoming, expectant villager, you can stop the game without saving and go through another try, with a new human character, to see who else the game offers.
> 
> I did this with my new town. My Villagers Nos. 6, 7, and 8 are in the categories of Smug, Uchi, and Lazy. For No. 6, it will shuffle between the three category types (again, for you, that would be Smug, Jock, and Uchi). For No. 7, it will shuffle between the two which remain. And for No. 8, it can only offer the one remaining Personality category. This all would be applicable if you're not getting new villagers outside what is offered by the game.
> 
> Note that the day after the latest villager has moved into town is when to expect a new, incoming villager's plot outline?and, of course, to employ creating and using a new human character to manipulate an outcome more to your liking.



I'm pretty new to this trick, so I have a question if you don't mind. >//<
Lets say on the second day of your town you use the reset trick to find a dreamie, and you find your dreamie.  Can you use it to reset their plot as well, without changing the villager?  Or don't you have to deal with where they decide to plop their house down?


----------



## JellyBeans

OK. I'm going to TT to April Fools Day, just to get my villagers pics and it's a bit of fun. Then I'm going to reset. I may make a cycling town. I may just do random stuff. Or I might settle down and make a proper town. Not sure yet. Wish me luck


----------



## Bear_Crossing

JellyBeans said:


> OK. I'm going to TT to April Fools Day, just to get my villagers pics and it's a bit of fun. Then I'm going to reset. I may make a cycling town. I may just do random stuff. Or I might settle down and make a proper town. Not sure yet. Wish me luck



Good luck!
I hope everything works out in the end!


----------



## JellyBeans

It only took me around 15 minutes to find *Analasia!*




I'm really happy. I had a nice town, Moonbeam, but reset it because I knew I could do better. And I did!

Great residents:
Daisy 
Blaire 
Poncho <3
Puddles 
Cole (little creepy but I think I'll like him)

Circle grass!!
Cherries  (wanted apples or cherries)
West Beach
South waterfall (my new fave things)
One pond
Great spot for my house
Open space 

The only downside is there's a cherry tree right outside my door.. Can't wait for an axe!

All in all, a great reset that I'm very glad I did. I think I'll try to carry on with the one year challenge on this... But it'll be for slightly less than a year!

Edit: looking back on my map, I feel like an idiot for not putting my house in the other bend int eh river. Ah well. This means I can have a fountain in front of my house!


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Yay! Awesome map! 
Also, you think Cole's creepy, I have freaking Benjamin. His eyebrows. xD


----------



## JellyBeans

Bear_Crossing said:


> Yay! Awesome map!
> Also, you think Cole's creepy, I have freaking Benjamin. His eyebrows. xD



Benjamin was in my campsite. Before I reset, haha. It's just Coles eyes that get me. And his teeth.. xD


----------



## Sholee

Toeto said:


> Do you have a dream code?
> Would love to see that!



ahhh unfortunately i don't have a dc yet, i wanna finish landscaping and getting all my villagers before i do a DC.


----------



## Gizmodo

Now i hope you stick with it


----------



## Candy83

MayorAlex said:


> I'm pretty new to this trick, so I have a question if you don't mind. >//<
> Lets say on the second day of your town you use the reset trick to find a dreamie, and you find your dreamie.  Can you use it to reset their plot as well, without changing the villager?  Or don't you have to deal with where they decide to plop their house down?



The thing is, it's random who will come up. 

Let's say you start with your five. Then, with that "second day," you're dealing with three Personality categories left for Villagers Nos. 6, 7, and 8. The game will go with a random selection, one at a time, from those three Personality categories not yet represented among your first five listed villagers. For my new third town, my No. 6 is a Smug. My No. 7 is an Uchi. My No. 8 is a Lazy which, ironically, took the longest even though it was from that one category. (I went through 104 failed attempts before getting the one I wanted. By that point, I wasn't about to reject the location, which is actually okay.) 

If your Dreamy (say it's the Smug Marshal) comes up, you can go ahead and decline to accept based on not liking the location of house plot. When you come out again with another following human character, it's likely a different villager will get offered up. Oh, it could be Marshal offered twice in a row. (I kept notes the whole time. And it does happen with some instances.) But there is a point in which you have to compromise and consider it good enough. 

That control of the location of the house probably works more quickly after just adopting a new villager into your town. This is not the same. And it does make some sense. After all, one's town is new enough that you're not likely thinking too much of paths and trees. So there is a feeling of great satisfaction getting some great villagers right after your beginning five.


----------



## Nataku

I reset 3 maps already and still the trick with the villager moving in doesn't work correctly. 3 logins with a fresh new character without saving later there still is no plot of land. I log out without saving again thinking its safe to log in with my mayor but NO SOME STUPID ANIMAL MOVES IN THE SECOND I LOG IN WITH MY MAYOR!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I quit I'm done resetting it's not worth the agravation trying to get my dreamies this way because I'm not going ever get them this way!


----------



## hemming1996

Nataku said:


> I reset 3 maps already and still the trick with the villager moving in doesn't work correctly. 3 logins with a fresh new character without saving later there still is no plot of land. I log out without saving again thinking its safe to log in with my mayor but NO SOME STUPID ANIMAL MOVES IN THE SECOND I LOG IN WITH MY MAYOR!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I quit I'm done resetting it's not worth the agravation trying to get my dreamies this way because I'm not going ever get them this way!



don't give up.
this is how you would do it :
complete the first day as mayor, then save and quit.
go to the wrench icon and go to settings there should be a button saying date/time or something, the date should be 1 day ahead of the previous date you had before changing it. [eg. 29th, skip 1 day forward with 3ds clock = 30th] 

now, get on AC with a new save file. a plot should definitely come up and if not, i have no idea what's not working.


----------



## Momonoki

Wait, question about the things above ^
I have got a Jock (Sly) And a uchi (Mira) , will i get a random smug move in then?


----------



## hemming1996

Hm.. well any of the personalities left out should be the ones you next get.
I got 4 smugs on first try, then Marshal right after but I still had a few personalities left since I had just plot reset a Normal so maybe it's just random?


----------



## JabuJabule

I finally found a decent spot for Stitches. Finally!!


----------



## Gizmodo

JabuJabule said:


> I finally found a decent spot for Stitches. Finally!!



Lucky ;__;


----------



## Nataku

sayoko said:


> don't give up.
> this is how you would do it :
> complete the first day as mayor, then save and quit.
> go to the wrench icon and go to settings there should be a button saying date/time or something, the date should be 1 day ahead of the previous date you had before changing it. [eg. 29th, skip 1 day forward with 3ds clock = 30th]
> 
> 
> now, get on AC with a new save file. a plot should definitely come up and if not, i have no idea what's not working.



I didn't TT to do it, but I got on the next day and new person moved in as per the trick...the next 3 though refused to show up if using new account, but were there upon mayor logging in >_> I just gave up on trying anymore and figured it easier to just boot the ones I hate...beating Hans the gorilla over the head till he gets the frig out is preferable to rebooting again and losing my dear sweet Lolly cat, Tammy and Rizzo.

EDIT: Okay I'm not allowed to post because this post is too short?! FTBBQSauce?!


----------



## Gizmodo

Hallelujah, Merengue finally went perfectly alligned to Tia


----------



## Lion-Lhasa

Gizmodo said:


> Hallelujah, Merengue finally went perfectly alligned to Tia



Congrats!
I can't wait till April Fools so I can get her picture and she can leave, she's cute but just doesn't fit with me for some reason.


----------



## Mao

Not sure if I should reset or not :L I started playing new leaf a week or so after it came out but now I just have no time to play now and I haven't played in a long time. I visited today and there's quite a few weeds even though I had the beautiful ordinance, 2 of my dream villagers moved out and some random villager moved in the middle of my path. I have fully expanded my house, have most my dream villagers and have set out a path and have a crap load of hybrids. If I do reset I'll get someone to hold my stuff and 2 or 3 villagers for me~ I don't really like the layout of my town and my town name. I don't have a lot of PWP's, I just have stuff like the 2nd floor in the museum, dream suite, the cafe police station etc. I've unlocked most things as well. I just don't know if it's worth resetting or not because I have spend a lot of time on my town >_<

So to make it easier to read...
Why I want to reset
Two dreamies gone
Random villager moved in and I prefer not to TT so it probably won't move out until a while
Don't like layout
Don't like town name
Layout is kind of.. messy. Not really planned, have trees everywhere
Have lots of random junk (which I will probably give away)
Quite a few strongly disliked villagers

Why I don't want to reset
Have loads of stuff I want and might not find someone to hold it for me.
Fully expanded house
Unlocked a bunch of things
Spend a lot of time on my town

Soooo what do you think? Sorry about long post!


----------



## JellyBeans

Hazelx said:


> Not sure if I should reset or not :L I started playing new leaf a week or so after it came out but now I just have no time to play now and I haven't played in a long time. I visited today and there's quite a few weeds even though I had the beautiful ordinance, 2 of my dream villagers moved out and some random villager moved in the middle of my path. I have fully expanded my house, have most my dream villagers and have set out a path and have a crap load of hybrids. If I do reset I'll get someone to hold my stuff and 2 or 3 villagers for me~ I don't really like the layout of my town and my town name. I don't have a lot of PWP's, I just have stuff like the 2nd floor in the museum, dream suite, the cafe police station etc. I've unlocked most things as well. I just don't know if it's worth resetting or not because I have spend a lot of time on my town >_<
> 
> So to make it easier to read...
> Why I want to reset
> Two dreamies gone
> Random villager moved in and I prefer not to TT so it probably won't move out until a while
> Don't like layout
> Don't like town name
> Layout is kind of.. messy. Not really planned, have trees everywhere
> Have lots of random junk (which I will probably give away)
> Quite a few strongly disliked villagers
> 
> Why I don't want to reset
> Have loads of stuff I want and might not find someone to hold it for me.
> Fully expanded house
> Unlocked a bunch of things
> Spend a lot of time on my town
> 
> Soooo what do you think? Sorry about long post!



I reset just yesterday after considering. I hadn't been on for ages so villagers had moved out and there were weeds and stuff. I didn't want to reset at first, because of all my progress, but in the end I reset and tbh i'm really happy. Go for it if you're considering resetting.


----------



## Gizmodo

Lion-Lhasa said:


> Congrats!
> I can't wait till April Fools so I can get her picture and she can leave, she's cute but just doesn't fit with me for some reason.



I really hope she lives up to my expectations<3


----------



## AbsoluteZer0

Hazelx said:


> Not sure if I should reset or not :L I started playing new leaf a week or so after it came out but now I just have no time to play now and I haven't played in a long time. I visited today and there's quite a few weeds even though I had the beautiful ordinance, 2 of my dream villagers moved out and some random villager moved in the middle of my path. I have fully expanded my house, have most my dream villagers and have set out a path and have a crap load of hybrids. If I do reset I'll get someone to hold my stuff and 2 or 3 villagers for me~ I don't really like the layout of my town and my town name. I don't have a lot of PWP's, I just have stuff like the 2nd floor in the museum, dream suite, the cafe police station etc. I've unlocked most things as well. I just don't know if it's worth resetting or not because I have spend a lot of time on my town >_<
> 
> So to make it easier to read...
> Why I want to reset
> Two dreamies gone
> Random villager moved in and I prefer not to TT so it probably won't move out until a while
> Don't like layout
> Don't like town name
> Layout is kind of.. messy. Not really planned, have trees everywhere
> Have lots of random junk (which I will probably give away)
> Quite a few strongly disliked villagers
> 
> Why I don't want to reset
> Have loads of stuff I want and might not find someone to hold it for me.
> Fully expanded house
> Unlocked a bunch of things
> Spend a lot of time on my town
> 
> Soooo what do you think? Sorry about long post!



Go for it. Once you're unhappy with things like your layout and town name, it never goes away. You probably will eventually restart so don't drag it out any longer. The unlocked things and the items are usually replaceable. IMO, you look like you need the restart.


----------



## punpun

well... i reset again, heh... (・・。)ゞ

honestly, i'm thinking about just completely giving up trying to find the "perfect" town, and maybe try to play the game most people play it, just dive right in. i was also thinking of just giving AC for a while... maybe until summer? idk... any advice?


----------



## Improv

punpun said:


> well... i reset again, heh... (・・。)ゞ
> 
> honestly, i'm thinking about just completely giving up trying to find the "perfect" town, and maybe try to play the game most people play it, just dive right in. i was also thinking of just giving AC for a while... maybe until summer? idk... any advice?



I've been thinking about this, too.


----------



## punpun

Swurve said:


> I've been thinking about this, too.



heck, i might as well do it. i miss having fun and playing the kind of carefree play-style that you are supposed to play. tomorrow i'm just gonna dive right in and see what the game gives me, hehe.


----------



## Gizmodo

Swurve said:


> I've been thinking about this, too.



You should


----------



## JellyBeans

Gizmodo said:


> I really hope she lives up to my expectations<3


Merengue is so cute. I'll miss her <3

Also considering tting in my new town, haha..


----------



## JellyBeans

*sigh* just wasn't feeling it in my new town, so I reset... again... I just found a good one (open space, peaches, Freya, Tia, Genji, south waterfall, west beach) I was going to make it a cycling town but then i dropped my DS and the cartridge popped out :'(

Back on the hunt.


----------



## Campy

JellyBeans said:


> *sigh* just wasn't feeling it in my new town, so I reset... again... I just found a good one (open space, peaches, Freya, Tia, Genji, south waterfall, west beach) I was going to make it a cycling town but then i dropped my DS and the cartridge popped out :'(
> 
> Back on the hunt.


Oh no, sorry to hear that happened!

I'm not superstitious, but maybe that was a sign it wasn't the right town for you, after all. P:

Good luck finding a new map!


----------



## JellyBeans

Campy said:


> Oh no, sorry to hear that happened!
> 
> I'm not superstitious, but maybe that was a sign it wasn't the right town for you, after all. P:
> 
> Good luck finding a new map!


Yeah it might be haha. Thanks! I hope it doesn't take too long to find one...


----------



## cIementine

*Hi guys! After resetting and resetting I found the perfect town. I got both Erik AND Molly as starters, as well as Genji, Frank, and Peggy. Just got Whitney, Deirdre, and O'hare from plot reset. 50% of my dreamies done already! I just wanna get to the decorating. Beautiful map too. A plaza by the train station just like I wanted. However Molly moved next to my town hall and I won't be able to plot reset Bill next to her since there's a stupid rock in the way. *


----------



## hemming1996

MayorAvalon said:


> *Hi guys! After resetting and resetting I found the perfect town. I got both Erik AND Molly as starters, as well as Genji, Frank, and Peggy. Just got Whitney, Deirdre, and O'hare from plot reset. 50% of my dreamies done already! I just wanna get to the decorating. Beautiful map too. A plaza by the train station just like I wanted. However Molly moved next to my town hall and I won't be able to plot reset Bill next to her since there's a stupid rock in the way. *


well at least you got a map, hope it doesn't corrupt this time


----------



## cIementine

sayoko said:


> well at least you got a map, hope it doesn't corrupt this time


*
New copy, new leaf, new hope. I really don't want this one to corrupt <3 *


----------



## JellyBeans

MayorAvalon said:


> *Hi guys! After resetting and resetting I found the perfect town. I got both Erik AND Molly as starters, as well as Genji, Frank, and Peggy. Just got Whitney, Deirdre, and O'hare from plot reset. 50% of my dreamies done already! I just wanna get to the decorating. Beautiful map too. A plaza by the train station just like I wanted. However Molly moved next to my town hall and I won't be able to plot reset Bill next to her since there's a stupid rock in the way. *


Well done! You have a map! I don't. Shame about the Molly/Bill thing but oh well at least you have a town


----------



## punpun

ignore


----------



## Improv

I went in last night with all intentions of dropping the idea of my perfect town & literally a map I'd been hunting for came up. With every last detail what I wanted. With all five starters as villagers that I like.


----------



## Lion-Lhasa

Swurve said:


> I went in last night with all intentions of dropping the idea of my perfect town & literally a map I'd been hunting for came up. With every last detail what I wanted. With all five starters as villagers that I like.



Wow, talk about lucky.
Congratulations! ^^


----------



## Gizmodo

I just want you all to find permanent towns  it sucks that none of you seem to
i was like this all of CF and WW and i never found good permanent towns really  (after i deleted my WW of 5 years town)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Swurve said:


> I went in last night with all intentions of dropping the idea of my perfect town & literally a map I'd been hunting for came up. With every last detail what I wanted. With all five starters as villagers that I like.



Heard that before 
but seriously, i hope you keep one


----------



## AbsoluteZer0

Swurve said:


> I went in last night with all intentions of dropping the idea of my perfect town & literally a map I'd been hunting for came up. With every last detail what I wanted. With all five starters as villagers that I like.



Do share :]


----------



## Improv

Gizmodo said:


> Heard that before
> but seriously, i hope you keep one



heheheh, INDEED. Rocket moved in on me ( I fell asleep while villager resetting and the clock passed 6am ;_; ) but I'll not let another mistake happen. Here's my map:
View attachment 36691

The villagers are: Bob, Kid Cat, Fauna, Yuka, and Monty + Rocket tomorrow. I think I'm going to TT to get all my villagers set up & then come back to current date.


----------



## Fjoora

I personally find it a shame that people reset so much.  The more you abuse time traveling and other methods of instant gratification, the less attached to your town you'll be and the more likely it will be that you'll reset.

The harder you work for something, the more attached you'll be.  I can't tell anyone to not reset, but just suggest taking your time.  Play one day at a time.  Earn what you have it will feel so much better to have it.  I promise you.


----------



## punpun

waaaahh i reset that same town i made today... i just can't keep a town ;_; i don't see how you guys do it and keep a town for so long without even getting that itch to reset a bunch...


----------



## Kit

I'm getting the reset itch again..
Dontdoitdontdoitdontdoit...


----------



## Gizmodo

punpun said:


> waaaahh i reset that same town i made today... i just can't keep a town ;_; i don't see how you guys do it and keep a town for so long without even getting that itch to reset a bunch...



Because i want to play the game and otherwise i've wasted my money
ive had the itch through the 8 months of having Azalea, which is why i bought a 2nd copy, but its just not worth starting over and doing everything again...


----------



## Campy

punpun said:


> waaaahh i reset that same town i made today... i just can't keep a town ;_; i don't see how you guys do it and keep a town for so long without even getting that itch to reset a bunch...


I think that once you get into the habit of resetting, it just becomes a bad addiction, like smoking. P:

My advice if you really want to stop:
- Go cold turkey and just force yourself to not reset. Reward yourself once in a while, and hopefully with time you'll grow attached to your town and the itch will go away.
- Gradually stop resetting. Maybe set goals for yourself, like keeping your town for at least a week before you're allowed to reset again. Then move on to at least a month.. And maybe then the itch will go away!

No idea if it works, but might be worth a try!


----------



## Momonoki

Well, now my thoughts run into resetting again, but im not gonna do it. Why you wanna reset you ask? I can't place a bridge where i want x) I'll find a solution.


----------



## ladylotte

I almost reset for the same reason... and it was my own doing (location of my mayor house) that's preventing me from building a bridge! But, I really do love my current map, and the lack of a bridge there doesn't really impede movement across town at all.


----------



## JellyBeans

I'm stuck in resetting. I've been through 3 town tree planting ceremonies in the past 2 days or so. I like my town but I think I should find one that I think "yeah, i need this town". I'm currently thinking "i took it because it looked ok and i was bored of resetting"

so

hi rover.


----------



## punpun

ah, i think everyone's advice worked... i just decided to go into the first town i got and... it feels kinda homey? like this is the town i belong in...! i got cool villagers, & i really like where i put my house... i'm just going to force myself not to reset no matter what...!


----------



## JellyBeans

I think i've found a town i'll post all the details tomorrow cause it's like 10pm so yeah


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Ah, you reset. 
It's hard to break the addiction. As long as you find a town you're very happy with, who cares how long it takes. 
I hope you keep this town and enjoy it.


----------



## Kit

Well now I think I might be forced to reset my nearly perfect town
I am very sure it's glitched..


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Kit said:


> Well now I think I might be forced to reset my nearly perfect town
> I am very sure it's glitched..



Oh, how? D:


----------



## Kit

Bear_Crossing said:


> Oh, how? D:



I made a thread
Here-http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?156869-I-think-I-broke-my-game-somehow
I'm really upset


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Kit said:


> I made a thread
> Here-http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?156869-I-think-I-broke-my-game-somehow
> I'm really upset



Oh no. 
I'm really unsure with that, since I've never come across with someone with this problem.
I hope it works out for you in the end.


----------



## Kit

I hope so
I can't even give away Bunnie, Lolly (not a Dreamie anymore), Fauna, or Beau because of it
Ugh I really hope it fixes itself

- - - Post Merge - - -

Welp, the way things look atm, I'll be resetting in 22 mintues
I'll see if I can find someone to hold my items


----------



## SuperSparky1

I don't know anymore... I literally can't decide whether or not to reset.  I really want to start fresh, get a new layout, and plan everything in my town ahead.  But I don't want to lose all of my villagers, shops, and PWP's!  I just don't know what to do...  I don't wanna lose eight long months of progress...  but I don't like my map...

- - - Post Merge - - -

And whenever I make a thread wondering about if I should reset, I get both choices!  It's so difficult! DX


----------



## Kit

SuperSparky1 said:


> I don't know anymore... I literally can't decide whether or not to reset.  I really want to start fresh, get a new layout, and plan everything in my town ahead.  But I don't want to lose all of my villagers, shops, and PWP's!  I just don't know what to do...  I don't wanna lose eight long months of progress...  but I don't like my map...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And whenever I make a thread wondering about if I should reset, I get both choices!  It's so difficult! DX



Maybe get a 2nd copy?
OH DID I MENTION HOW AWESOME AURORA IS
I found a perfect town very quickly, I got my items held for me
And Aurora is in my town! Her house is amazing (my town also got a great map and perf apples), she is so cute, reminds me of dotty with her red eyes she gets when she is suprised, and is overal so cute! Best normal i have ever had in a game.


----------



## olivetree123

Not sure if reset itch or just lacking town inspiration ;_;

I'm in this town too far to reset tho, my cons is longer than pros.
Maybe I should just demolish all the PWPs I can, trees, etc, and take it from there?

Resetting would take so much time to move all the things I've amassed...
Maybe this time I'd just do a cold reset and not move anything but flowers and bells.

I really need a 2nd copy or smth


----------



## LostNoob

Decided to re-set again, it'll be the second time I've reset since getting the game, but I've been getting quite burned out on the game, and it's mostly down to not really liking my town too much, I had a few villagers I did like but it's time for a new start, especially now I know what I'm doing, I won't end up doing silly things like placing the cafe in a stupid place and stuff, so yeah, time to go waste an hour getting a map I like lol 

Honestly it took me like five resets to get the Wild Wolrd town I liked, and I was lucky too like my Let's go to the city town right away 

Also one question, I updated my dream suite just before resetting, how long will my old town last if I still visit it a few times? (for nostalgia mostly)


----------



## JellyBeans

I'll post my town stuff soon, just doing villager plots..


----------



## olivetree123

Yeeah I definitely think I'm going to reset.
Again. = n =
All of my cons are mostly just things like "re-unlocking stores" "loss of museum storage for a while" "losing badges/encyclopedia" "brother bugging me about dumping my things in his town while i reset for the 5th time" (eheheh whoops), which tbh can be easily made up since I'm going back a month or two and slowly TT-ing forward.

My only con that really bothers me is the unorderable sets I want to catalogue because I'm becoming a completionist in regards to the catalogue, except I have so many in addition to things I genuinely want in my new house it'd take forever to transfer, only to just store them in my letters... :\

Gonna work on getting the golden can, gaining more bells to fund my new town, and then I think I'm gonna go for it.


----------



## SuperSparky1

My pros to resetting:
-Get my ideal map
-Can learn from my mistakes from my old town
-Can plan ahead what my new town would look like (like where to put the Cafe)
-Can have someone hold onto my stuff
-Can get my dreamies back (although it'll take a long time)
-Can use the tricks I didn't know about until later (like the plot reset trick)

My cons to resetting:
-Lose all my villagers
-Lose encyclopedia stuff
-Lose museum stuff
-Lose house progress
-Lose shops
-Lose HHA Houses

And also, it's hard saying goodbye to all of my good friends, (my animals) and tossing away eight months of town progress.  It's just hard for me to say goodbye to my villagers... I don't know why.  And if I wanted someone to hold onto them, it'd be very tedious to get them to move out and finding someone to hold onto them.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I really do not like my town layout and if I want to get a second copy, I would want to be a cycler.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And another pro is that I can get Mira and Aurora back (due to them leaving because of TT accidents).  I remember that the evil horse Elmer had made me get rid of Aurora...


----------



## Lion-Lhasa

I've been tempted to reset Majula, I don't know why. It's my main town but I'm starting to prefer Starfall and it seems weird to prefer my second town to my first.
I'm tempted to reset Starfall because I don't like the name, but Gladys is moving in tomorrow and I'd have to move her out, I can't be bothered with that so I probably won't reset but ehhhh.

Hopefully they'll both grow on me more. And neither one has oranges, which I'm a bit miffed at.


----------



## Muu

ghghhHH thinkin about resetting maybe i guess?????
immm suddenly rly angry at my idiotic placement of the police station and the fact that its modern instead of classic (copper's cuter than whatshisface) and my town fruit is oranges which is ehhhhhhh i wanted peaches
and im probs just gonna hate it even more as i progress with my town tbh

but im gonna have to get someone to hold aaaaall my **** cause im too broke for a second copy
and ive got 4 top tier villagers and im p sure my friends cant hold those whwhwhhHHH
andddd im gonna have to re-unlock everything and thEN im probably gonna spend like 9248739 days resetting for the perfect combination cause i'm a hella perfectionist

idek i just dont wanna risk losing my dreamies


----------



## Baumren

I'm resetting only until I get all of my dreamies. Once that's done, I'll no longer have any reason to.


----------



## Froda

How far into the game was everybody when they reset? I don't love my town layout, I forgot to capitalize my Mayor's name which bugs me, blah blah blah. I can hold all of my things in my sisters town so I can get them back right away, but what's really making me hesitate is that I have 5 of my dreamies, a ton of shops on main street, and my encyclopedia is nearly complete. Maybe I could find people to hold my dreamies, TT them out, and get them back once they ping the person? What do you think? I am holding a villager for someone right now so I have time to decide.


----------



## JellyBeans

Froda said:


> How far into the game was everybody when they reset? I don't love my town layout, I forgot to capitalize my Mayor's name which bugs me, blah blah blah. I can hold all of my things in my sisters town so I can get them back right away, but what's really making me hesitate is that I have 5 of my dreamies, a ton of shops on main street, and my encyclopedia is nearly complete. Maybe I could find people to hold my dreamies, TT them out, and get them back once they ping the person? What do you think? I am holding a villager for someone right now so I have time to decide.



If the only things that make you want to not reset are things you can get back, then get someone to hold your stuff and go for it!


----------



## Froda

JellyBeans said:


> If the only things that make you want to not reset are things you can get back, then get someone to hold your stuff and go for it!



I'm for sure going to reset, the plot is too messy for me to handle. I'm just worried about the dreamie situation.


----------



## JellyBeans

Ok my town of Parhaol!



Villagers: Joey, Soleil, Flora, Static and Tank (he's growing on me) And Peaches moving in tomorrow (we share the same birthday)
Grass: circle!
Fruit: Peaches
And I have lots of space in this map so yay. Hoping to keep it <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Froda said:


> I'm for sure going to reset, the plot is too messy for me to handle. I'm just worried about the dreamie situation.



Yeah, get people to hold villagers. A trusted cycler is best. I could hold a few if you like.


----------



## olivetree123

Oh man I think I'm definitely resetting now - I have two good town names I'm really excited to use. 
Just need to wait until I get the gold watering can + can collect more saplings, bamboo, and bush starts, then I think I'll reset.


----------



## Kit

Ugh I wanna reset again
My town is perfect..I just...
I still feel like resetting, it's why I never get that far in a town


----------



## Improv

Kit said:


> Ugh I wanna reset again
> My town is perfect..I just...
> I still feel like resetting, it's why I never get that far in a town



I feel the same way, haha. I've decided to give Animal Crossing up until I hit my summer vacation. I won't have much time for it then, either, but still it'll give me a nice break from the game & maybe I'll come back to it with new eyes.


----------



## The4thDoctor

So, here I am, once again, disappointed in my town layout. I tricked myself into thinking it was perfect because the map looked nice, but really, I have no space at all.

Not only being disappointed in my layout, I'm also disappointed I didn't start on June 9th and time travel back to the present. I'm still unsure if I really want to restart on June 9th, but it'll probably bug me more if I start in April.
Luckily, I haven't got T&T Emporium yet, so I won't be wasting 4 fashion checks by resetting, and I also haven't got many bugs or fish. That's my main reason for wanting to start in June. I really don't know if I want to reset again or not. The layout isn't that bad, but I'm coming to terms with the fact that I won't have space for many projects. Can someone help me out


----------



## Yui Z

The4thDoctor said:


> So, here I am, once again, disappointed in my town layout. I tricked myself into thinking it was perfect because the map looked nice, but really, I have no space at all.
> View attachment 37512
> Not only being disappointed in my layout, I'm also disappointed I didn't start on June 9th and time travel back to the present. I'm still unsure if I really want to restart on June 9th, but it'll probably bug me more if I start in April.
> Luckily, I haven't got T&T Emporium yet, so I won't be wasting 4 fashion checks by resetting, and I also haven't got many bugs or fish. That's my main reason for wanting to start in June. I really don't know if I want to reset again or not. The layout isn't that bad, but I'm coming to terms with the fact that I won't have space for many projects. Can someone help me out



I'M SO JEALOUS!!!! I've been looking for this layout for AGES! D: 

Can someone give me advice? I'm resetting for my horror town and I want it to have a sequence so that the visitor sees everything in the right order... I wanted a private beach too (it was a must) ~ ANYWAY... I've come across a town which I think might be just as good or better than the one I was looking for in the first place... I want to be 100% sure first so will someone tell me what they think? 


Spoiler: Will I be able to work with this?


----------



## Kit

I'm just gonna go cold turkey. My town is as close to perfection a town will ever get IMO.
I am simply going to pretend I can't reset, and take out all my resetting urges on my Japanese copy of AC:Wild world that just came in the mail today! I can't wait to play it ^-^, but I want Wolfgang plot resetting done first


----------



## Shado

I'm considering resetting!! There is nothing in my town that I can do at this point, my mortgage is all paid off, nearly got everything in Main Street, public works are all complete... I basically just run around for 10 minutes doing nothing then get off the game. Is this a sign that I should reset? I am super bored and I don't want to be because it is such a fun game when you have tasks to do but when you don't in my opinion it is a bore. I also hate my map (it's a bit boring) and my house placement isn't very ideal and I don't have a private beach. I need some excitement and the only way to do that is resetting. I'm also not very find of my villagers except for apple and Julian which I'll be sad to see go but I'm sure I can get them back!! Well now that I've ranted for quite a bit I'm gonna see what you all say about it. I'll be resetting THIS coming Saturday so please reply quick!! 
Thanks


----------



## Kit

Shado said:


> I'm considering resetting!! There is nothing in my town that I can do at this point, my mortgage is all paid off, nearly got everything in Main Street, public works are all complete... I basically just run around for 10 minutes doing nothing then get off the game. Is this a sign that I should reset? I am super bored and I don't want to be because it is such a fun game when you have tasks to do but when you don't in my opinion it is a bore. I also hate my map (it's a bit boring) and my house placement isn't very ideal and I don't have a private beach. I need some excitement and the only way to do that is resetting. I'm also not very find of my villagers except for apple and Julian which I'll be sad to see go but I'm sure I can get them back!! Well now that I've ranted for quite a bit I'm gonna see what you all say about it. I'll be resetting THIS coming Saturday so please reply quick!!
> Thanks



You should defiantly reset. I wish you luck in your new town!


----------



## Monobear

Currently struggling on whether or not to reset....


I mean, with the exception of Gracie furniture sets I have every item I want, like the look of my character (but still think I wanna change it up), have a lot of flowers...idk.

I seriously, REAAAAAAAALLY hate my town map. The layout, the rocks and over abundance of ponds are literally in THE most inconvenient places, aaaaapnd my house is in an ugly spot. I need three more fossils in my museum but all the other stuff is empty. I just...I don't know. 

I am just REALLY upset with all of those thigs and I don't know if I should just suck it up and keep playing, or reset. I might regret it. I've spent a long time (and I'm not even done yet) obtaining shrubs to lay around my town (i only use hydraengas so I've missed a couple days).

Blah D:


The struggle is real...


----------



## MadisonCrossing

punpun said:


> well... i reset again, heh... (・・。)ゞ
> 
> honestly, i'm thinking about just completely giving up trying to find the "perfect" town, and maybe try to play the game most people play it, just dive right in. i was also thinking of just giving AC for a while... maybe until summer? idk... any advice?



I'm not playing until summer, and it's already April, so if you want to wait until summer you won't have to wait very long.  Not *nearly* as long as I did. =n=


----------



## Cass

Question: if I were to reset my town, what would happen to the street pass homes? I have a lot that I want to keep (Nintendo ones!)


----------



## Shado

Cass said:


> Question: if I were to reset my town, what would happen to the street pass homes? I have a lot that I want to keep (Nintendo ones!)



They die. Nah nah just kidding but they do disappear and you need to get them again. I read that somewhere...


----------



## Momonoki

I'll reset again, since i realised i have a horrible map with no space for absolutly anything. Don't worry, i won't get addicted ^^


----------



## poliwag0

I want to reset because I hate my river shape but I have all but one of my dreamies...


----------



## Momonoki

poliwag0 said:


> I want to reset because I hate my river shape but I have all but one of my dreamies...



Get someone to hold them!


----------



## JellyBeans

i'm going to reset again. Uugh. But since it's the Easter holidays I'll have time to go on it, so I can work on my town. I'm looking at the grid of all possible maps (http://i.imgur.com/KqkuSAz.png) and I'm going to try and go for bottom left, C3 as it seems spacious and easy to work with. I'm kind of nervous, but excited at the same time. Hopefully I'll find it before too long. Wish me luck... again... ♥

- - - Post Merge - - -

The fourth map rover offers in the first batch is the one I want...




Starters: Bree, Joey, Mitzi, Angus and APPLE <3333 

Circle grass and oranges! Yay! A keeper for sure! And only took 2 minutes.


----------



## Momonoki

JellyBeans said:


> i'm going to reset again. Uugh. But since it's the Easter holidays I'll have time to go on it, so I can work on my town. I'm looking at the grid of all possible maps (http://i.imgur.com/KqkuSAz.png) and I'm going to try and go for bottom left, C3 as it seems spacious and easy to work with. I'm kind of nervous, but excited at the same time. Hopefully I'll find it before too long. Wish me luck... again... ♥
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> The fourth map rover offers in the first batch is the one I want...
> 
> View attachment 37887
> 
> Starters: Bree, Joey, Mitzi, Angus and APPLE <3333
> 
> Circle grass and oranges! Yay! A keeper for sure! And only took 2 minutes.


Only i who notice that 90% of the time, there is a pond next to retail?


----------



## JellyBeans

Momonoki said:


> Only i who notice that 90% of the time, there is a pond next to retail?


I have, and it turns out there is *always* a pond next to re-tail, so that all towns have at least 1 pond.

Placed my house in the little dip in the North-Western part of town by the waterfall.


----------



## Kit

Still haven't reset my town! I am getting this nice perfect apple tree setup and I am really starting to love it


----------



## Celes

*Should I Reset?*

Sorry if I'm doing this wrong or something but anyways~

I've had my town since last Christmas, so not that long. I didn't really have an idea for my town so I chose a random map. The map I chose is awful. There are so many rocks, and the river is just so obnoxious. It runs diagonally through my town and just prevents me from planting trees where I want. Secondly, my permanent public works projects are in horrible spots. And thirdly, my dreamies house spots aren't in the most appealing place either. I also chose a face that I didn't really want for my Mayor.

But I've spent tons of hours into my town. I'm one Gracie Check away from T&T Emporium and I only have three dreamies left to achieve. I've maxed out my house, and have maxed out a lot of my second character's house. I have also raised most of my villagers friendships to the mask. I don't want to lose my dreamies, renovations and upgrades even though I want to change my town layout so much. I have way to many items, bells and stuff to transfer also. 95 Million Bells and like 50 bushes plus my whole storage space will be a pain to transfer. Also all my cataloged things will disappear. And I don't want to lose everything I obtained D:. 

Should I try to make my town the best it can be? Or reset for a better layout?


----------



## Momonoki

EpicRainbow said:


> Sorry if I'm doing this wrong or something but anyways~
> 
> I've had my town since last Christmas, so not that long. I didn't really have an idea for my town so I chose a random map. The map I chose is awful. There are so many rocks, and the river is just so obnoxious. It runs diagonally through my town and just prevents me from planting trees where I want. Secondly, my permanent public works projects are in horrible spots. And thirdly, my dreamies house spots aren't in the most appealing place either. I also chose a face that I didn't really want for my Mayor.
> 
> But I've spent tons of hours into my town. I'm one Gracie Check away from T&T Emporium and I only have three dreamies left to achieve. I've maxed out my house, and have maxed out a lot of my second character's house. I have also raised most of my villagers friendships to the mask. I don't want to lose my dreamies, renovations and upgrades even though I want to change my town layout so much. I have way to many items, bells and stuff to transfer also. 95 Million Bells and like 50 bushes plus my whole storage space will be a pain to transfer. Also all my cataloged things will disappear. And I don't want to lose everything I obtained D:.
> 
> Should I try to make my town the best it can be? Or reset for a better layout?


ALWAYS RESET IF YOU ARE UNHAPPY. Get people to hold villagers, hold your stuff, upgrades come and go!


----------



## olivetree123

As my brother woke up to find hundreds of items strewn across the ground near his station, I am now required to pay a 1 million bell fee every time I need to hold items in his town.

....haha whoops.

hopefully this deters me from resetting after I find a new town OTL; my resetting mission has begun


----------



## Gizmodo

*Preventing reset urge successfully*


----------



## BluebellLight

I'm going to be resetting once I get my second copy next week, and are the symmetrical layouts with the tree in the center really that good, or are they cramped?


----------



## Monobear

I'm going to reset but I need somebody to hold some items for me. I'm trying to ask friends but they're hard to get ahold of. Not sure if I should risk asking somebody on here to let me drop my items on their beach and make 4 trips, or just wait it out. I mean the stuff I want to save isn't even valuble, it's just some of my favourite stuff with the most sentimental value.


----------



## Improv

BluebellLight said:


> I'm going to be resetting once I get my second copy next week, and are the symmetrical layouts with the tree in the center really that good, or are they cramped?



Cramped x100 don't fall into it's trap.


----------



## JellyBeans

BluebellLight said:


> I'm going to be resetting once I get my second copy next week, and are the symmetrical layouts with the tree in the center really that good, or are they cramped?


They're good at first, but then they get real cramped so don't go for it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

MARSHAL MOVED INTO MY TOWN


----------



## Bear_Crossing

JellyBeans said:


> They're good at first, but then they get real cramped so don't go for it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> MARSHAL MOVED INTO MY TOWN



Aw, you're really lucky!  How old is your town now?


----------



## JellyBeans

Bear_Crossing said:


> Aw, you're really lucky!  How old is your town now?



I reset yesterday so... Almost a day


----------



## BluebellLight

Did u plot reset? I'm gonna plot reset for Julian once my new copy arrives


----------



## JellyBeans

BluebellLight said:


> Did u plot reset? I'm gonna plot reset for Julian once my new copy arrives



I knew a villager would move in, so I made a new character and the first plot I find is marshal. So sort of.


----------



## Gizmodo

Wooo Marshal
AND APPLE AND MITZI<333
2 of my starters in Azalea aw


----------



## BluebellLight

Can't wait to find my new town soon.  Thank goodness ghostbab is holding Moe for me.  When that copy comes in the mail I'm gonna reset like crazy, but can I see a pic of all the rivers?


----------



## JellyBeans

BluebellLight said:


> Can't wait to find my new town soon.  Thank goodness ghostbab is holding Moe for me.  When that copy comes in the mail I'm gonna reset like crazy, but can I see a pic of all the rivers?



Something like this? http://i.imgur.com/KqkuSAz.png

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gizmodo said:


> Wooo Marshal
> AND APPLE AND MITZI<333
> 2 of my starters in Azalea aw



They're so cute like aaah <3 definitely keeping this town


----------



## BluebellLight

Thanks!


----------



## Kit

Ok I made a choice
I am going to reset, and have all my items held for me
Then when I find a new town, I will get all my dreamies, plot reset and landscape, forcing myself told even tho I have gotten bored
I will then wait untill someone asks to move. I will say no, save and quit, and leave the game until I feel playing it will be fun for me again. Then when I come back, I will still have the perfect town I always wanted, the plot reset dreamies I have always wanted, and the landscape I have always wanted. Only this time when I come back, it will be fun again.
I'm starting to get a little bored...so I think this will be the answer.
I'll stay on the fourms and play pokemon untill I get the urge to play again.


----------



## cIementine

*Resetting is a wonderful fresh start and I recommend it to all ^u^*


----------



## Kit

Either I reset, or I don't keep some of my villagers
Some are in horrible spots but I love my map
Hmm


----------



## cIementine

*I guess you can always get them back! *points at my 6 accomplished dreamies, almost all of which I've had in previous towns*

Also, if there's one thing you need to know about maps: there's always a better map out there.*


----------



## Kit

MayorAvalon said:


> *I guess you can always get them back! *points at my 6 accomplished dreamies, almost all of which I've had in previous towns*
> 
> Also, if there's one thing you need to know about maps: there's always a better map out there.*


True, but it seems like alot of work, and I don't want it to be something i regret


----------



## Gizmodo

I'm getting the resetting bug but i will control it


----------



## Momonoki

only kiki left to get out now!


----------



## Kit

Ok, I have redecided
I'm going to ask my brother if I can use his copy again, temporarily, to put all my villagers and items in.
(Since he doesn't play it much)
If that works out, I can reset for a better map, and have the chance to plot reset all my Dreamies in the most perfect spots.
If not then..I'll just have to stick with it.


----------



## SuperSparky1

I've been really considering resetting lately.  I absolutely do NOT like my river and also my permanent public work's projects aren't ikn good places.
My pros to resetting:
-Get my ideal map
-Can learn from my mistakes from my old town
-Can plan ahead what my new town would look like (like where to put the Cafe)
-Can have someone hold onto my stuff
-Can get my dreamies back (although it'll take a long time)
-Can use the tricks I didn't know about until later (like the plot reset trick)
-Can get Aurora and Mira back from TT accidents

My cons to resetting:
-Lose all my villagers
-Lose encyclopedia stuff
-Lose museum stuff
-Lose house progress
-Lose shops
-Lose HHA Houses

And also, it's hard saying goodbye to all of my good friends, (my animals) and tossing away eight months of town progress. It's just hard for me to say goodbye to my villagers... I don't know why. And should I lend someone my villagers?  Or would it be too tedious to do so and not worth it?  Also, what is a good town layout that has lots of room and a private beach from the table of town layouts?


----------



## cIementine

*I guess if you want to keep a few villagers, get them held. However, you can always get them back c:*


----------



## SuperSparky1

If a villager wants to move, I might let them go and lend them to someone.  But should I reset?  Is it worth tossing 8 months of progress into the garbage if I'm unhappy with my current town?


----------



## cIementine

SuperSparky1 said:


> If a villager wants to move, I might let them go and lend them to someone.  But should I reset?  Is it worth tossing 8 months of progress into the garbage if I'm unhappy with my current town?



*The answer is YES. But really, it's your decision.*


----------



## MadisonCrossing

EpicRainbow said:


> Sorry if I'm doing this wrong or something but anyways~
> 
> I've had my town since last Christmas, so not that long. I didn't really have an idea for my town so I chose a random map. The map I chose is awful. There are so many rocks, and the river is just so obnoxious. It runs diagonally through my town and just prevents me from planting trees where I want. Secondly, my permanent public works projects are in horrible spots. And thirdly, my dreamies house spots aren't in the most appealing place either. I also chose a face that I didn't really want for my Mayor.
> 
> But I've spent tons of hours into my town. I'm one Gracie Check away from T&T Emporium and I only have three dreamies left to achieve. I've maxed out my house, and have maxed out a lot of my second character's house. I have also raised most of my villagers friendships to the mask. I don't want to lose my dreamies, renovations and upgrades even though I want to change my town layout so much. I have way to many items, bells and stuff to transfer also. 95 Million Bells and like 50 bushes plus my whole storage space will be a pain to transfer. Also all my cataloged things will disappear. And I don't want to lose everything I obtained D:.
> 
> Should I try to make my town the best it can be? Or reset for a better layout?



You should reset.  It seems like the cons you have are major ones, and things like permanent projects or your layout can never be changed.


----------



## dropinthebucket

My main cons to re-set is I have over 25 million in the bank and the town just got the Gracie shop and in a different month(Nov) then my main town.not really attached to my villagers


----------



## Bear_Crossing

JellyBeans said:


> I reset yesterday so... Almost a day



Oh, nice! 
Good luck with your new town.


----------



## olivetree123

I'm so close to just settling on the next town I find that comes close my ideal map.
Only on the 2nd day of map resets and I wanna get back into the game :<

But if I settle then I'll just be sucked back into this cycle later...


----------



## Kit

olivetree123 said:


> I'm so close to just settling on the next town I find that comes close my ideal map.
> Only on the 2nd day of map resets and I wanna get back into the game :<
> 
> But if I settle then I'll just be sucked back into this cycle later...



It's painful,but it will be worth it in the end


----------



## Mayor Storm

I really want the perfect town layout :3 I've been looking at so many videos of dream towns and they are all so beautiful and well though-out! I'm currently sat here resetting whilst scrolling through pages and pages of path designs and QR codes on Tumblr  After I have my perfect layout, of course I'm going to try and get my dreamies, but layout is more important to me.


----------



## Gizmodo

I just feel my town is going to become stagnant but ive had Azalea since July i cant delete it
maybe i just need to let a lot of villager move and experience new ones


----------



## Celes

Gah, I want to reset my town. But I have 95 Million Bells.....
How much space in a person's town would that take? D:


----------



## Gizmodo

EpicRainbow said:


> Gah, I want to reset my town. But I have 95 Million Bells.....
> How much space in a person's town would that take? D:



I won a 100 Million bell giveaway, and it takes hours.. and so much room
still need to pick up like 20 mil


----------



## Improv

EpicRainbow said:


> Gah, I want to reset my town. But I have 95 Million Bells.....
> How much space in a person's town would that take? D:



like 900 spaces lol


----------



## Celes

sjdnasodnoasdjs. why. I hope my friend is up with having a town with the floor being made out of bells. D:


----------



## Gizmodo

EpicRainbow said:


> sjdnasodnoasdjs. why. I hope my friend is up with having a town with the floor being made out of bells. D:



Goodluck


----------



## Celes

Thank you! >.<

Oh and two houses filled with furniture, all my rare items, and my 8 dreamies....

*dies*


----------



## olivetree123

UUUGH another day and no success. :C
This is so frustrating.


----------



## Zedark

I'm considering resetting because my layout doesn't work well


----------



## JellyBeans

Zedark said:


> I'm considering resetting because my layout doesn't work well


If you don't like your layout, reset!!


----------



## Momonoki

Im thinking about a town name and mayor name right now...Fu, why is this so hard xD


----------



## Bear_Crossing

olivetree123 said:


> UUUGH another day and no success. :C
> This is so frustrating.



Aw. :c It is quite hard, but it's worth it in the end when you have a town you really like.
Good luck and hopefully you will find a town sometime soon!


----------



## AbsoluteZer0

Momonoki said:


> Im thinking about a town name and mayor name right now...Fu, why is this so hard xD



That's not the hard part lol


----------



## Dev

I reset the town that I'd kept for nearly two months, and am now stuck in a resetting rut. >w<; I keep comparing my new villagers/layout/etc. to my old town, and it doesn't stack up. (Anyone else have that problem?) I'm now feeling like deleting my old town was such a mistake! ;v;

I stuck with a town whose layout I liked for about a day, but just reset it (again) because I wasn't attached to a single villager there. 8( So I gotta make sure to look for good villagers too so that I get attached to the town, I guess. >v<


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Dev said:


> I reset the town that I'd kept for nearly two months, and am now stuck in a resetting rut. >w<; I keep comparing my new villagers/layout/etc. to my old town, and it doesn't stack up. (Anyone else have that problem?) I'm now feeling like deleting my old town was such a mistake! ;v;
> 
> I stuck with a town whose layout I liked for about a day, but just reset it (again) because I wasn't attached to a single villager there. 8( So I gotta make sure to look for good villagers too so that I get attached to the town, I guess. >v<



I'm exactly the same!  I'm constantly comparing my towns to others, and I think that's really the main reason why I reset so much.  It's hard for me to say no and admit that my town will never be perfect sometimes.


----------



## Dev

MadisonCrossing said:


> I'm exactly the same!  I'm constantly comparing my towns to others, and I think that's really the main reason why I reset so much.  It's hard for me to say no and admit that my town will never be perfect sometimes.



Yeah, it's really hard to be content with my own town when I compare to others'. ;~; Especially if they have perfect maps/villagers... I love the the town layout thread on here, but it's a horrible source of inferiority for a serial resetter like myself! (I guess I just shouldn't look... ;w

I did manage to find a town I liked tonight; turns out naming it after my deleted town helped a bit. /v\ Good luck to everyone else who are tempted to reset a lot!


----------



## Gizmodo

Eurgh im in such a rut ;__:
i feel like i've pidgeon holded myself...
I made a list of what my genuine dreamies would be, if i had one town with 10 villagers and they would be; Merengue, Vesta, Apple, Tangy, Willow, Mira, Bam, Marshal, Rolf, Stitches
In Azalea ive lost Rolf so i cant get him back and ill never cycle 16, and my food town i obvs can have him
I just feel ive prevented myself from having freedom in the game lol with both my copies xDD
Plus in Azalea, it seems to have grown stale and ive lost interest eventhough i have Vesta, Apple, Willow, Stitches on the file, and have had it 9 months, i cant delete it after that time?
Plus that file has my old name on as mayor, so its awk
idk


----------



## LilD

Town name: Starfell
Native fruit: Cherries
Grass pattern: Circle
Station: red  Town hall: brown (green door)

Likes:  
Large private beach
Southern facing water fall
Grass pattern
Central located town center/plaza with town hall nearby
Large pwp area
Diagonal bridge
Cherries as fruit.  I think they're cute  and yummy :3

Dislikes:
Starting Villagers (can be changed of course)
Eastern beach, I prefer west 
Retail not close to beach dock
Station and town hall colors.  Wanted 1 blue @ least.


I decided on this map last night.  Bonus!  Woke up this am and found Fang's plot in a great spot :3
I'd love your opinions.  Have you had a similar map? How did it go with pwps? Ty!


----------



## IrishMike15

I've had Almity for just over a month and a half, and I just destroyed it today - tore up all my paths, put all my flowers on the beach, etc. I want to reset, but I also love all of my villagers - especially Lucky and Diana, who are some of the hardest to get and I don't want to lose them and never see them again. The layout just is annoying, I hate where I put things like the campsite, stupid things that just make me not want to open my game and play.

So, I'm undecided. If I do reset, I'll probably have someone hold some stuff while I make the move.


----------



## Momonoki

I have been resetting for 1 and a half hour now..... WHY Y NO BE GOOD MAP.


----------



## IrishMike15

Yup, I'm resetting as soon as I find someone to hold my items. We shall see


----------



## Kit

I'm still resetting my main, I kidnapped my brothers game to hold my villagers and items in so they will be safe cause he doesn't use his game anymore.
I just can't find the perfect town! Iv grown too picky


----------



## IrishMike15

Been 2 hours, still looking for the right town.


----------



## Celes

Wow. x3
I'm probably not as picky xD. Anyways, what town name do you guys like best? I'm thinking Valkyrie, Eternia, Florem or Ancheim. I think I'll name my Mayor Edea. 

This is the map I have now that I want to reset :/


----------



## Kit

I may have just found the map. River is a little questionable, but everything else is perfect
Plus I got merengue as a starter and I love her house location. I'll give this map a shot!


----------



## Celes

Kit said:


> I may have just found the map. River is a little questionable, but everything else is perfect
> Plus I got merengue as a starter and I love her house location. I'll give this map a shot!


Ooh. Can you take a picture? :3


----------



## Kit

EpicRainbow said:


> Ooh. Can you take a picture? :3



Sure 

What do you think, should I keep it?

- - - Post Merge - - -

URGH upside down


----------



## Celes

Kit said:


> Sure
> View attachment 38750
> What do you think, should I keep it?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> URGH upside down


I like how Retail is right below the plaza, and how those three villagers at the bottom are in a perfect row <3.
But the river is so long! X3


----------



## IrishMike15

Think I found the town that I want!

Pros:
2/3 of my favorite villagers from my last town! Diana! Lolly! Now just need to find Lucky
Cool new visitors, like Lobo
Lots of space
Large private beach
River splitting the map about 1/2 ways, east and west
West facing beach

Cons:
Tucker's house placement - right along the railroad across from the station
Cherries as my Town Fruit
Town Hall and Plaza far apart
Difficult to get to the pier right now (Just built a new bridge to fix)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Double posted


----------



## Kit

EpicRainbow said:


> I like how Retail is right below the plaza, and how those three villagers at the bottom are in a perfect row <3.
> But the river is so long! X3



I won't be keeping those three, except for merengue, and I plot reset, but having her there was nice. She's not a Dreamie but my list is so jumbled now that I'm willing to give her a shot, if I don't like her, then $ for me.
I'll be keeping the map for now, I kinda like the river tbh, I always had maps with such a simple river, I think that this will be a nice change


----------



## Mayor Storm

IrishMike15 said:


> Think I found the town that I want!
> 
> Pros:
> 2/3 of my favorite villagers from my last town! Diana! Lolly! Now just need to find Lucky
> Cool new visitors, like Lobo
> Lots of space
> Large private beach
> River splitting the map about 1/2 ways, east and west
> West facing beach
> 
> Cons:
> Tucker's house placement - right along the railroad across from the station
> Cherries as my Town Fruit
> Town Hall and Plaza far apart
> Difficult to get to the pier right now (Just built a new bridge to fix)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Double posted



Tucker can always move out, you could replant all the cherry trees with the fruit of your choice, and of course you're building the bridge... That leaves only one negative, so it seems good to me!


----------



## olivetree123

Day 4 of resetting (not all the time but at least like an hour every day)
jeeeeez.

I've found a few maps with the river layout I want, but then they have 5 ponds. :<


----------



## krielle

I feel like I want to reset because I hate the way perfect peaches look /facepalm/
I really want apples as my native but everything else is perfect in my town.

I've got like more than half the PWP's, a perfect town rating, all my dream villagers
but my native fruit is just really bothering me.

uuuuuunnggg the struggleeee


----------



## JellyBeans

mayorkiyo said:


> I feel like I want to reset because I hate the way perfect peaches look /facepalm/
> I really want apples as my native but everything else is perfect in my town.
> 
> I've got like more than half the PWP's, a perfect town rating, all my dream villagers
> but my native fruit is just really bothering me.
> 
> uuuuuunnggg the struggleeee


Fruit is fruit, but if it reeeally bothers you then reset before you're even further into the game.


----------



## cupcakes595

mayorkiyo said:


> I feel like I want to reset because I hate the way perfect peaches look /facepalm/
> I really want apples as my native but everything else is perfect in my town.
> 
> I've got like more than half the PWP's, a perfect town rating, all my dream villagers
> but my native fruit is just really bothering me.
> 
> uuuuuunnggg the struggleeee




You can always cut down all your peach trees and re-plant trees with a fruit that you DO like. Simple (kinda) solution! Or reset. If you're that far in the game though...well, I wouldn't reset, but it's totally your choice!


----------



## Gizmodo

Gizmodo said:


> Eurgh im in such a rut ;__:
> i feel like i've pidgeon holded myself...
> I made a list of what my genuine dreamies would be, if i had one town with 10 villagers and they would be; Merengue, Vesta, Apple, Tangy, Willow, Mira, Bam, Marshal, Rolf, Stitches
> In Azalea ive lost Rolf so i cant get him back and ill never cycle 16, and my food town i obvs can have him
> I just feel ive prevented myself from having freedom in the game lol with both my copies xDD
> Plus in Azalea, it seems to have grown stale and ive lost interest eventhough i have Vesta, Apple, Willow, Stitches on the file, and have had it 9 months, i cant delete it after that time?
> Plus that file has my old name on as mayor, so its awk
> idk



Still stuck


----------



## Gizmodo

The Name things bugging me the most tbh


----------



## JellyBeans

I feel you should reset, Gizmodo. I think it would be better.


----------



## Gizmodo

JellyBeans said:


> I feel you should reset, Gizmodo. I think it would be better.



What makes you think this ?


----------



## JellyBeans

Gizmodo said:


> What makes you think this ?



Well, you've lost interest, it's gotten stale, the name is bugging you, and you can't get Rolf back. 

Resetting really revokes interest (especially if you play for 5 hours straight afterwards )


----------



## Gizmodo

I'd Need Willow/Vesta/Apple/Stitches/Rolf back definitely lol
its just when you've had it for 9 months its hard to let go


----------



## JellyBeans

Gizmodo said:


> I'd Need Willow/Vesta/Apple/Stitches/Rolf back definitely lol
> its just when you've had it for 9 months its hard to let go



Then reset until it gets to a year or sumthin. Then it'll be like literally impossible.


----------



## Kit

Kit said:


> I won't be keeping those three, except for merengue, and I plot reset, but having her there was nice. She's not a Dreamie but my list is so jumbled now that I'm willing to give her a shot, if I don't like her, then $ for me.
> I'll be keeping the map for now, I kinda like the river tbh, I always had maps with such a simple river, I think that this will be a nice change


I haven't reset it yet but I am getting the urge to


----------



## olivetree123

> finds a pretty good map; not the one I'm hunting for specifically but I still really liked it
> peaches, one pond, lots of space for stuff
> wasn't home at the time, decided to close DS and wait until I got home to walk around the town again and decide
> gets home
> game card popped out

................ 8|


----------



## Kit

Ugh I reset it, 
I must find the perfect map


----------



## Gizmodo

It's just it has my old irl name on, so i cant be myself and just ah
I'm thinking who i'd have if i reset; i'd get Vesta back, Willow back, Apple back, Stitches back.. get Rolf.. get Mira, Get Bam, Get Molly, hm
Oh and id get Rosie as my peppy cat... as i already have my fave Tangy in Parfait


----------



## Improv

Gizmodo said:


> It's just it has my old irl name on, so i cant be myself and just ah
> I'm thinking who i'd have if i reset; i'd get Vesta back, Willow back, Apple back, Stitches back.. get Rolf.. get Mira, Get Bam, Get Molly, hm
> Oh and id get Rosie as my peppy cat... as i already have my fave Tangy in Parfait



did you change your name? o: (is off-topic but i've been thinking about doing this idk) & you know me

i'd reset if i were you


----------



## Mayor Storm

I need to think of a town name... I'm thinking something nature-y but also pretty... Currently resetting for a perfect map, as I completely messed up my other town


----------



## Muu

yEHEAH my irl friend is gonna hold my villagers and stuff while i reset!!
time to make a list of things i need in the new town!!


----------



## Gizmodo

Swurve said:


> did you change your name? o: (is off-topic but i've been thinking about doing this idk) & you know me
> 
> i'd reset if i were you



Yeah i did


----------



## Momonoki

Mayor Storm said:


> I need to think of a town name... I'm thinking something nature-y but also pretty... Currently resetting for a perfect map, as I completely messed up my other town



There are hella many good names! google


----------



## Kit

Kit said:


> Ugh I reset it,
> I must find the perfect map



Resetting for perfection
Day 3


----------



## jinyoung

Gizmodo said:


> It's just it has my old irl name on, so i cant be myself and just ah


this is the reason why i reset my first town tbh. and i'm much happier with it now ; w ;


----------



## McKenna_The_Microwave

I think some people reset to get don resetii's picture

- - - Post Merge - - -

I did the sane thing! Yay I'm not the only one


----------



## Gizmodo

jinyoung said:


> this is the reason why i reset my first town tbh. and i'm much happier with it now ; w ;



Yeah i think i will in Summer


----------



## IrishMike15

Yeah, I'm resetting again. I don't want to continue growing this town when I already don't like it 2 days in. 

I'm telling myself I will not TT or anything this next time. Time to pack up again.


----------



## poliwag0

I'm thinking of resetting. I think my town's river shape is pretty bad, but if I reset I want to keep 6 of my current villagers, which will be impossible unless I buy a new copy, which I won't. I've spent about 700k on permanent stuff (house upgrades/PWPs) which isn't a lot, but it's still significant. Here is an outdated picture of my town. Ignore the houses, I just care about my terrible river shape...





I reeeeally don't like my river shape.  . But I'll lose all my (expensive) villagers that took months to get if I reset... what should I do?


----------



## Shado

poliwag0 said:


> I'm thinking of resetting. I think my town's river shape is pretty bad, but if I reset I want to keep 6 of my current villagers, which will be impossible unless I buy a new copy, which I won't. I've spent about 700k on permanent stuff (house upgrades/PWPs) which isn't a lot, but it's still significant. Here is an outdated picture of my town. Ignore the houses, I just care about my terrible river shape...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reeeeally don't like my river shape.  . But I'll lose all my (expensive) villagers that took months to get if I reset... what should I do?



If u have a friend who can hold them for u that will work! If not there's no other way. I would say reset. U could get those villagers back any time but ur river shape is the same and u don't want to develop it further sand reset further down the track


----------



## poliwag0

I have a friend with the game but she doesn't tt and only has like 1 slot for villagers at a time also I may have to bribe her to hold villagers... so I guess I just have to keep this town. 

aaaaah I hate my town name so much it's literally my name and then "town"
and circle grass
and oranges
and my layout
and my character's face
and my house location
and my villager's house locations
and the fact that i have good villagers so i can't reset
aaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## olivetree123

I just got Chrissy and Francine together as starting villagers along with Merengue whaaat ; - ;
I had to get ditch the map because oranges and I didn't realize that was a private beach on the other end, and re-tail was too far away from the station so

I WILL FIND A MAP TONIGHT EVEN IF IT MEANS SETTLING BBBB


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

I reset when trying to get a good map layout and I reset if someone is messing up my town or try to steal from me on club tortimer


----------



## Gizmodo

olivetree123 said:


> I just got Chrissy and Francine together as starting villagers along with Merengue whaaat ; - ;
> I had to get ditch the map because oranges and I didn't realize that was a private beach on the other end, and re-tail was too far away from the station so
> 
> I WILL FIND A MAP TONIGHT EVEN IF IT MEANS SETTLING BBBB



Omfg ;__;


----------



## poliwag0

I'm going to check if people can hold my villagers and reset if that's possible.


----------



## Celes

...why. Gracie came for her final check while I was TTing out my dreamies so they could be held.
>.< Now I have to lose my new T&T Emporium when I reset. *dies*


----------



## Improv

EpicRainbow said:


> ...why. Gracie came for her final check while I was TTing out my dreamies so they could be held.
> >.< Now I have to lose my new T&T Emporium when I reset. *dies*



If it makes you feel any better, I've never had T&T Emporium due to me resetting so often.


----------



## Celes

Swurve said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I've never had T&T Emporium due to me resetting so often.


xD I hope you pick a permanent good map soon xP.


----------



## olivetree123

I'm very reluctant to post a pic of my map in case I end up resetting again soon I DID IT (_AFTER A WEEK OF RESETS_) (sorry for webcam photo orz)






Frank, Mint, Bluebear, Bud, and Gladys are my villagers, and I've got peaches as my fruit!


I've got to kick out Bluebear unfortunately, he wasn't going to stop me from putting my house down there. :s
Also a bit iffy about retail not being near the station, but I'm sure I can work around it.

I needed to share my victory ehehe ;;


----------



## lumineerin

Hmmm.... I've been thinking about resetting more and more. I don't really like my map, but I love my villagers. I also don't want to lose all of my items! Does anyone have any ideas for me?


----------



## Toeto

I resetted my cycle town because I didn't like it and my main town turned out horrible so that's my new cycle.
I found a really awesome map after *JUST ONE RESET FOR ONCE OMG*. 
I named it Panacea because that's the name I gave my first NL town.
The only bummer is that it doesn't have appels but oh well >_<. 




I actually didn't look for a map like this but everything is so perfect when I walk around in it. The small part on the left is perfect for a path and the plaza in the middle is awesome and it has enough space around it. Re-tail is next to the station and I have a long beach. And Marina is my next move in :3. 
I really hope that I will stick with this town, I started it yesterday but on the date of march 31. I'm not going to time travel but I really want to speed up the first 2 weeks because I need paths >_<.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Gizmodo said:


> It's just it has my old irl name on, so i cant be myself and just ah
> I'm thinking who i'd have if i reset; i'd get Vesta back, Willow back, Apple back, Stitches back.. get Rolf.. get Mira, Get Bam, Get Molly, hm
> Oh and id get Rosie as my peppy cat... as i already have my fave Tangy in Parfait



From what your posts have said, it seems like the only reason you don't want to reset is because you've had your town for 9 months.  But honestly, I think I have to agree with *Jellybeans *that it would be better if you reset.  You'll have Parfait as a different town that's themed, and if you reset Azalea, you can also have a town that you really like with your actual name. c:
I don't know really; it kind of depends on how much you're really torn between resetting.


----------



## Gizmodo

MadisonCrossing said:


> From what your posts have said, it seems like the only reason you don't want to reset is because you've had your town for 9 months.  But honestly, I think I have to agree with *Jellybeans *that it would be better if you reset.  You'll have Parfait as a different town that's themed, and if you reset Azalea, you can also have a town that you really like with your actual name. c:
> I don't know really; it kind of depends on how much you're really torn between resetting.



I think i will in Summer on the 14th June  day my exams finish, and the day i got the game last year


----------



## hemming1996

ill probably reset as soon as i get marshal and merengue held
there are so many flaws about my town

the river shape sucks, villager houses aren't exactly how i wanted them to be, wrongly placed mayor house, bad map [should have picked one without the tree in the middle] etc.


----------



## JellyBeans

sayoko said:


> ill probably reset as soon as i get marshal and merengue held
> there are so many flaws about my town
> 
> the river shape sucks, villager houses aren't exactly how i wanted them to be, wrongly placed mayor house, bad map [should have picked one without the tree in the middle] etc.


I can hold Merengue if no one else is. Good luck with resetting c:


----------



## hemming1996

JellyBeans said:


> I can hold Merengue if no one else is. Good luck with resetting c:


firstly gotta get someone to hold the stuff im holding for someone and then sure you can ^^
it wont take me long to get a new map

id just get marshal myself but whenever i plot reset his house goes in the crappiest place ever so i need someone to hold


----------



## poliwag0

uuuuugh I tried to cycle my villagers out to be held and accidently voided four of them. RIP Whitney, Hugh, Bunnie and Pekoe. In my new town I'm going to have a memorial to my old villagers. It will have their pics and then a wall thing saying when they moved in and when I accidentally killed them.


----------



## Celes

poliwag0 said:


> uuuuugh I tried to cycle my villagers out to be held and accidently voided four of them. RIP Whitney, Hugh, Bunnie and Pekoe. In my new town I'm going to have a memorial to my old villagers. It will have their pics and then a wall thing saying when they moved in and when I accidentally killed them.


D: I'm also trying to cycle villagers so they can be held. I haven't voided any of my dreamies though. What method are you using?


----------



## hemming1996

use the foolproof method definitely, i can cycle out 6 villagers in like 5 mins


----------



## poliwag0

What's the foolproof method? Because the method I'm using literally takes an hour per villager. (and the one I tried before it killed four of my villagers)


----------



## Celes

What Foolproof method?

I'm doing the TT for 5 days one day at a time, look for a villager that pings then TT to moving date.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

poliwag0 said:


> uuuuugh I tried to cycle my villagers out to be held and accidently voided four of them. RIP Whitney, Hugh, Bunnie and Pekoe. In my new town I'm going to have a memorial to my old villagers. It will have their pics and then a wall thing saying when they moved in and when I accidentally killed them.



Awww. :'c
And I'm wondering about the foolproof method too.


----------



## Locket

My friend was a mayor and i was like: must reset i did.



Oh, crap I got into my "resetting spree" and so i have had like 10-15 towns (maybe more) _I MUST RESIST_

- - - Post Merge - - -



Star Fire said:


> My friend was a mayor and i was like: must reset i did.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, crap I got into my "resetting spree" and so i have had like 10-15 towns (maybe more) _I MUST RESIST_


I only know 4 of the old towns: Hyrum(times 2),HongKong(the one where my friend was mayor)Hazelnut(the one where Hazel moved in),and my current town,Puffey. (im trying to corrupt Puffey because I _HATE_it.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Will someone hold my stuff? I want to reset. I'm offering a million bells as a reward because I have a lot of crap. Please


----------



## Chocolate

I'll hold your stuff for a million bucks (if you can tell me how)
p.s I'm new


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Chocolate said:


> I'll hold your stuff for a million bucks (if you can tell me how)
> p.s I'm new



All you have to do is visit *LoveMcQueen*'s town, take the items, and keep them safely somewhere until they are requested again.   There's not much to it and it doesn't involve any resetting, of course!


----------



## BluebellLight

Got my second copy! Yay! Resetting nowww


----------



## MadisonCrossing

BluebellLight said:


> Got my second copy! Yay! Resetting nowww



Have fun!


----------



## Shado

Resetting as we speak  so tedious

- - - Post Merge - - -

Whenever I like it, a stupid rock ruins it all!


----------



## Momonoki

Whenever I like a map, it dosen't have peaches as native fruit.


----------



## hemming1996

EpicRainbow said:


> What Foolproof method?
> 
> I'm doing the TT for 5 days one day at a time, look for a villager that pings then TT to moving date.



wait till someone is in boxes [moving out, not moving in] then tt 1 year forward, save quit, tt another year forward, save quit and then tt 5 days forward and someone will definitely be moving
remember to never tt less than this or do it at the same time because it will mess up the cycle or you'll lose the villagers

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?152911-Foolproof-Cycling-Method
here if you dont understand


----------



## JellyBeans

Momonoki said:


> Whenever I like a map, it dosen't have peaches as native fruit.


Whenever I like a map, it doesn't have apples. Only once have I had apples, and the map wasn't great. I'm just living with oranges, they're not that bad


----------



## Momonoki

JellyBeans said:


> Whenever I like a map, it doesn't have apples. Only once have I had apples, and the map wasn't great. I'm just living with oranges, they're not that bad


I had in my second town and i didn't like 'em.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

JellyBeans said:


> Only once have I had apples, and the map wasn't great.



Same here!  It was with my very first town.  The map could've fit everything I wanted with a little bit of work, and I had apples, so I kind of regret resetting it. 
Since then, I've never come across one town with apples as the native fruit.


----------



## cIementine

*Gosh. Not this again.

I've only had my town for a few weeks and already, I feel the urge to reset.

There must be something wrong with my town if I feel bad about it this soon.

I have done quite a bit already but I don't think it will take long to do again. I also have two whole weeks to myself so I could focus on resetting.

I feel that the line-up of villagers I have selected aren't as fabulous as planned. I love Bill, Whitney, O'hare, and Maple, who I could easily get held. In fact I could just plot reset for O'hare. So only three villagers. It will give me an opportunity to try new villagers and get my baby Fauna back.

What do you guys think? I swear it isn't reset fever, it's just need for perfection.*


----------



## BluebellLight

Instead of doing a Beatles themed town, I decided to do one based off our OM skit this year so my new town is...
Sugar!  It didn't take me long to get it and it had ROSIE! <3  I got a town with Lolly in it while resetting but there were too many rocksssss ;-;


----------



## MadisonCrossing

MayorAvalon said:


> *Gosh. Not this again.
> 
> I've only had my town for a few weeks and already, I feel the urge to reset.
> 
> There must be something wrong with my town if I feel bad about it this soon.
> 
> I have done quite a bit already but I don't think it will take long to do again. I also have two whole weeks to myself so I could focus on resetting.
> 
> I feel that the line-up of villagers I have selected aren't as fabulous as planned. I love Bill, Whitney, O'hare, and Maple, who I could easily get held. In fact I could just plot reset for O'hare. So only three villagers. It will give me an opportunity to try new villagers and get my baby Fauna back.
> 
> What do you guys think? I swear it isn't reset fever, it's just need for perfection.*


Hmm...as of now, I don't think you should reset if it's just villagers.  How bad do you feel about them though?  Are they the only thing you don't like about your town?


----------



## cIementine

MadisonCrossing said:


> Hmm...as of now, I don't think you should reset if it's just villagers.  How bad do you feel about them though?  Are they the only thing you don't like about your town?



*I feel bad about the layout and the way I've placed things. I didn't plot reset for Maple which was a big mistake, my Campsite placement is awful, the bottom half of the map is too small, etc. Plus the villagers. *


----------



## cupcakes595

MayorAvalon, do not feel bad about resetting. I do it all the time! If it's what you want to do, go for it! Because if you don't, you're just going to wait longer and longer until you just HAVE to reset because you hate it so much and by then you'll be so far into the game that you'll be really annoyed but really thankful (know what I mean?). If I were you, I'd reset, but like I said: It's up to you! 

Tip: Go with your gut.


----------



## cIementine

cupcakes595 said:


> MayorAvalon, do not feel bad about resetting. I do it all the time! If it's what you want to do, go for it! Because if you don't, you're just going to wait longer and longer until you just HAVE to reset because you hate it so much and by then you'll be so far into the game that you'll be really annoyed but really thankful (know what I mean?). If I were you, I'd reset, but like I said: It's up to you!
> 
> Tip: Go with your gut.




*Thank you! Now I feel motivated! Now to get Whitney and Bill out, get someone to hold my stuff, and I'll be READY!*


----------



## cupcakes595

MayorAvalon said:


> *Thank you! Now I feel motivated! Now to get Whitney and Bill out, get someone to hold my stuff, and I'll be READY!*



Good for you! My advice goes to anyone else who is considering resetting too: so just bear it in mind!!


----------



## Gizmodo

Yeah im going to reset when my exams finish, aw ill miss Azalea..
making a new dreamie list is fun though


----------



## MadisonCrossing

MayorAvalon said:


> *Thank you! Now I feel motivated! Now to get Whitney and Bill out, get someone to hold my stuff, and I'll be READY!*



I agree- reset!


----------



## SuperSparky1

I've done it.  I've actually done it!  I restarted my town.  I wouldn't say that I was super happy getting rid of it, nor was I super upset.  I just kinda feel, lost, with no idea what I'm doing.  I don't know everything I want in my town.  All I know is that I want a good river, a private beach, lots of room, apples, oranges, or pears, one or two ponds, and Re-Tail near the docks.  I don't know where I want my plaza and town hall.  I don't even have a list of layouts that I'm looking for!  Do you know any town layouts with a good river and lots of room and a private beach?


----------



## poliwag0

Can someone hold my items?


----------



## SuperSparky1

The town I am considering keeping is 6A.  It has oranges only one pond, and BISKIT!  Re-Tail is pretty close to the docks and is close to the Town Hall and Town Plaza.  The only thing is, is it big enough for me to build lots of public works projects?


----------



## Momonoki

SuperSparky1 said:


> The town I am considering keeping is 6A.  It has oranges only one pond, and BISKIT!  Re-Tail is pretty close to the docks and is close to the Town Hall and Town Plaza.  The only thing is, is it big enough for me to build lots of public works projects?



Care to show the map? c:


----------



## SuperSparky1

I can't post a pic, but I have a Miiverse post about it.  My Nintendo ID thing is SuperSparky1.


----------



## Momonoki

Dear Animal Crossing team: May i pretty please have one of these maps?? :


----------



## Kit

I reset my town a few days ago, and I found a map I love.
I have 2 Dreamies already moved in. It has all the criteria I was looking for.
I don't see myself resetting it anytime soon.


----------



## Goth

can someone hold my important items for me while I reset I really want to change my mayor name


----------



## cIementine

*I think I've got my whole dream villagers planned out.

I will now be Mayor Avalon of Tea, and whilst having a fancy theme it is also going to be natural. 

I think that I'm going to have Maple, O'hare, Bill, Drake, Carmen, Diana, Tia, Katt, Fang, Skye*


----------



## Goth

If no one is going to help me then I will probably just sell my stuff


----------



## Gizmodo

MayorAvalon said:


> *I think I've got my whole dream villagers planned out.
> 
> I will now be Mayor Avalon of Tea, and whilst having a fancy theme it is also going to be natural.
> 
> I think that I'm going to have Maple, O'hare, Bill, Drake, Carmen, Diana, Tia, Katt, Fang, Skye*



I keep changing my dreamies for my next town
it needs to be good


----------



## MadisonCrossing

GaMERCaT said:


> If no one is going to help me then I will probably just sell my stuff



I would help you if I could. </3


----------



## Celes

Omg. My friend and I are both restarting, but she is restarting first. She got an awesome map, one pond, and a private beach. It also had Rosie and Ankha! But of course her finger slipped and she hit the power button. DDDDDD:


----------



## MadisonCrossing

EpicRainbow said:


> Omg. My friend and I are both restarting, but she is restarting first. She got an awesome map, one pond, and a private beach. It also had Rosie and Ankha! But of course her finger slipped and she hit the power button. DDDDDD:



Awee. :'c  Of course something had to ruin it...


----------



## Alette

I think I'm going to reset. Again. 
I thought I liked my layout. But I don't. 
My villagers annoy me so much, except Phoebe. She's a sweetheart. 
I want everything to be perfect,no matter how long it takes together the layout I want c:


----------



## SuperSparky1

I feel like I'm lost in confusion.  I reset yesterday and started looking for a layout.  I thought I had found a good town that even had two villagers that I liked.  I ended up resetting because I had 3 rivers...  Right now, I'm in another town, unsure if I should keep it or get rid of it.  My villagers are nothing spectacular, but I like my plaza location and Re-Tail's not too far away from the dock.  But I'm not sure if it will be big enough.  On one hand, I think it will.  On the other hand, I think it won't.  I'm so lost right now...

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also wanna make sure I never have to reset months into my town EVER EVER again.  That's why I want my town to be the best it can best.


----------



## lumineerin

SuperSparky1 said:


> I feel like I'm lost in confusion.  I reset yesterday and started looking for a layout.  I thought I had found a good town that even had two villagers that I liked.  I ended up resetting because I had 3 rivers...  Right now, I'm in another town, unsure if I should keep it or get rid of it.  My villagers are nothing spectacular, but I like my plaza location and Re-Tail's not too far away from the dock.  But I'm not sure if it will be big enough.  On one hand, I think it will.  On the other hand, I think it won't.  I'm so lost right now...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I also wanna make sure I never have to reset months into my town EVER EVER again.  That's why I want my town to be the best it can best.



I know how you feel! I kind of feel the same way, but I don't know what to do!


----------



## Gizmodo

EpicRainbow said:


> Omg. My friend and I are both restarting, but she is restarting first. She got an awesome map, one pond, and a private beach. It also had Rosie and Ankha! But of course her finger slipped and she hit the power button. DDDDDD:



How can your finger slip and hit the power button xD
Unlucky though


----------



## Momonoki

Gizmodo said:


> How can your finger slip and hit the power button xD
> Unlucky though



"Anything iiiis possibleeee!"


----------



## Ettienne

EpicRainbow said:


> Omg. My friend and I are both restarting, but she is restarting first. She got an awesome map, one pond, and a private beach. It also had Rosie and Ankha! But of course her finger slipped and she hit the power button. DDDDDD:



I've yet have that happen. I have accidentally gone straight to the power button after turning in a huge fish at the Tourney. I flipped it back on and managed to win it in the last five minutes. Sure I lost a PWP request and some other things, but I still got my gold trophy.

Gold trophy for being a dummy, is what Resetti would say. ._.


----------



## cIementine

*Still resetting. Got my items held but decided to let Whitney and Bill slip. I may or may not get Whitney back again, and Bill is easy to replace being bottom tier. 

I decided that my theme is going to be a pretty spa/cafe town. So things are reasonably natural and pretty, and I'll have some villagers that reflect restaurants/cafe, etc. 

So my settled dreamies are going to be Merengue, Tia (town mascot yayy), Maple, O'hare, Carmen, Bill, Muffy, Diana, Drake, and Fang. *


----------



## Gizmodo

MayorAvalon said:


> *Still resetting. Got my items held but decided to let Whitney and Bill slip. I may or may not get Whitney back again, and Bill is easy to replace being bottom tier.
> 
> I decided that my theme is going to be a pretty spa/cafe town. So things are reasonably natural and pretty, and I'll have some villagers that reflect restaurants/cafe, etc.
> 
> So my settled dreamies are going to be Merengue, Tia (town mascot yayy), Maple, O'hare, Carmen, Bill, Muffy, Diana, Drake, and Fang. *




Yay im excited for you! 
resetting Azalea when my exams finish ^^ going to reset for Vesta as a starter, with a fabby map, then plot reset for Julian and Mira my sailor moon dreamies<33 and then just try and buy the other 7 dreamies


----------



## Momonoki

Im seriously debating on dropping on people holding my villagers. I have such a stress while looking at my 3ds that i just can't stand it. I'll still try a little more, but, yeah. But i really want Merengue back<33


----------



## jupisan

I reset because I was tired of my town layout and where I put my PWPs.


----------



## PurplPanda

I kind of want to reset Kanto. I cannot stress how much I miss Stitches, and no one is moving, and I can always have people hold my items and bells, as well as villagers. But I have already upgraded my house a lot, and I don't think I would be able to do that again, without a huge boost.


----------



## Gizmodo

PurplPanda said:


> I kind of want to reset Kanto. I cannot stress how much I miss Stitches, and no one is moving, and I can always have people hold my items and bells, as well as villagers. But I have already upgraded my house a lot, and I don't think I would be able to do that again, without a huge boost.



You can reset for Stitches as a starter  i always seem to get him lol


----------



## cIementine

PurplPanda said:


> I kind of want to reset Kanto. I cannot stress how much I miss Stitches, and no one is moving, and I can always have people hold my items and bells, as well as villagers. But I have already upgraded my house a lot, and I don't think I would be able to do that again, without a huge boost.



*Hello c: I just reset my town with many dreamies, just like you. If you are unhappy with your town and wanting to reset, then you really should. If your town was worth keeping, you wouldn't be thinking of resetting. Resetting would be a wonderful opportunity to get back Stitches, and as it would take ages to get all your dreamies held, I'd sell a few so that when you reset, you have enough money to pay off your home, as you said you were unsure about resetting for your home's sake. 

I say get two or three favourites held, and reset until you get Stitches and the perfect map. You can always plot reset for Mira and Julian, so do not get them held! But don't fuss about villagers too much, there are always new ones or old ones you can revisit. *


----------



## PurplPanda

MayorAvalon said:


> *Hello c: I just reset my town with many dreamies, just like you. If you are unhappy with your town and wanting to reset, then you really should. If your town was worth keeping, you wouldn't be thinking of resetting. Resetting would be a wonderful opportunity to get back Stitches, and as it would take ages to get all your dreamies held, I'd sell a few so that when you reset, you have enough money to pay off your home, as you said you were unsure about resetting for your home's sake.
> 
> I say get two or three favourites held, and reset until you get Stitches and the perfect map. You can always plot reset for Mira and Julian, so do not get them held! But don't fuss about villagers too much, there are always new ones or old ones you can revisit. *


I have been thinking about getting rid of Ankha, and getting Tia or a cranky. But, I feel like I would regret it if I reset.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Gizmodo said:


> Yay im excited for you!
> resetting Azalea when my exams finish ^^ going to reset for Vesta as a starter, with a fabby map, then plot reset for Julian and Mira my sailor moon dreamies<33 and then just try and buy the other 7 dreamies



I should have reset my last town later, so then I could have some time to enjoy it.
Still, good luck!  Same goes to anyone else planning to reset!  I would love to help everyone but school takes up most of my day and ugh, why?


----------



## SuperSparky1

Well, I just got rid of another town a day in.  I can not find the map I absolutely want; the largest town possible.  I don't know what the largest town possible is, though.  The reason why I reset was because of my town layout, and I want to make sure I have the best one I could ever find.  The thing is, I don't know.  The beginning part of Animal Crossing New Leaf is the hardest part of the game, literally... Well, except maybe finding a coelacanth or getting Marshal.


----------



## Momonoki

Reset a few times and found a ok map, with wonderful villagers.(Biskit,Ruby,Del,Soleil & Leonardo) But i reset. I want a perfect map, not perfect villagers.


----------



## Kit

I found a perfect map...but the game really isn't fun anymore.  I'm getting sick of it. Maybe I should take a break from ACNL and come back when the game feels fun again?


----------



## cIementine

PurplPanda said:


> I have been thinking about getting rid of Ankha, and getting Tia or a cranky. But, I feel like I would regret it if I reset.



*If you reset, you can always get your progress back. It's a great way to put things right that you disliked anyway.*


----------



## SuperSparky1

Guys, I am 99% sure I have found a winner.  It has basically everything I could've asked for.  A good layout, apples, one pond, square grass, a private beach, good placement of buildings, and BISKIT!  The game felt sorry for me taking forever to find my map and gave one to me.  Thank you game!


----------



## avsrule247

I can't imagine resetting, too many hours spent upgrading my house, filling my catalog, finding fossils etc.


----------



## lumineerin

SuperSparky1 said:


> Guys, I am 99% sure I have found a winner.  It has basically everything I could've asked for.  A good layout, apples, one pond, square grass, a private beach, good placement of buildings, and BISKIT!  The game felt sorry for me taking forever to find my map and gave one to me.  Thank you game!



That is awesome! Did it take you a long time?


----------



## Momonoki

I found a awesome map yesterday! With Fauna, and someone else i don't remember, but guess what? CHERRIES.
No thanks game.
I want PEACHES.


----------



## cIementine

*Still haven't found a decent map, with decent villagers, or decent fruit, or decent anything.

At least all this time is giving me ideas. I've found perfect paths, perfect QR codes, a perfect new town name (Rosedale), etc.

Everything seems to be perfect but the towns I'm getting.*


----------



## LeilaChan

MayorAvalon said:


> *Still haven't found a decent map, with decent villagers, or decent fruit, or decent anything.
> 
> At least all this time is giving me ideas. I've found perfect paths, perfect QR codes, a perfect new town name (Rosedale), etc.
> 
> Everything seems to be perfect but the towns I'm getting.*



I wish you luck:3


----------



## cIementine

*Thank you :3*


----------



## jinyoung

why does everyone want peaches omg they look like butts.

i was going to reset my other copy, but now i'm not sure if i want to :-/

just because i don't want to give my villagers up.


----------



## Momonoki

jinyoung said:


> why does everyone want peaches omg they look like butts.
> 
> i was going to reset my other copy, but now i'm not sure if i want to :-/
> 
> just because i don't want to give my villagers up.



Thats one of the reasons i want them.
Golden butts
Hell yeah.


----------



## Jester

Found a lovely town just a few minutes ago, but I've decided not to keep it as I'm looking for the layout with the U-shape river and the Plaza in the center. The search continues! D<


----------



## MadisonCrossing

I'm planning on maybe starting my Tumblr Blog in the middle of May when exams are over, then maybe getting my town a few days after?
I'm not too sure when I'll get my town though.  I know that our last exam is next Wednesday, but the grading period continues after that, and there's a whole new Math unit too, so I'll still have to study for more tests. :c  And we're also moving to a different house in the district, so that means I might have to wait a day or two longer than expected because we'll have to transfer all our furniture and such.
Hmm, I guess it just depends.  I'll probably wait until the grading period is over, then wait a bit to see how much work we get after that.  I hope the school year won't be too busy then!


----------



## bekka

Hmmm I'm thinking about resetting my main, I've done pretty much all you can do on it. My only concerns are my catalogue since I have all the sets and whatnot and also my villagers. I know I can have someone hold then but it'd be a hassle. 
I'm just positive who is keep but I know for fact I'd need to take Julian, Marshal, Lolly, and Ankha. I think I know who I'd want in that town (Marina, Zucker, Octavian, Phoebe (torn between her and Fuchsia. Maybe muffy or frita), Marshal, Julian, Lolly, Rudy (Bam), Rosie (Apple, Tangy, Bluebear), Ankha (Diana).

What should I do?


----------



## Momonoki

bekkawesty said:


> Hmmm I'm thinking about resetting my main, I've done pretty much all you can do on it. My only concerns are my catalogue since I have all the sets and whatnot and also my villagers. I know I can have someone hold then but it'd be a hassle.
> I'm just positive who is keep but I know for fact I'd need to take Julian, Marshal, Lolly, and Ankha. I think I know who I'd want in that town (Marina, Zucker, Octavian, Phoebe (torn between her and Fuchsia. Maybe muffy or frita), Marshal, Julian, Lolly, Rudy (Bam), Rosie (Apple, Tangy, Bluebear), Ankha (Diana).
> 
> What should I do?


Always reset if you feel like it.


----------



## Celes

Gah I'm gonna reset now. O:


----------



## BluebellLight

Momonoki said:


> Dear Animal Crossing team: May i pretty please have one of these maps?? :



That's kinda close to my main town map
They're nice :3


----------



## Celes

BluebellLight said:


> That's kinda close to my main town map
> They're nice :3


Ooh that's actually the map I want!


----------



## Celes

I found a map, but I don't know if I should keep it.



Spoiler











It has apples and is similar to the actual layout I want. Only one pond and it also has Flora!

The only thing is that it's not the exact river I want, but it's okay. And it doesn't have a private beach.

Should I keep it?


----------



## poliwag0

I think the river is a bit too big. And you can plot/ villager reset later.


----------



## lumineerin

EpicRainbow said:


> I found a map, but I don't know if I should keep it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has apples and is similar to the actual layout I want. Only one pond and it also has Flora!
> 
> The only thing is that it's not the exact river I want, but it's okay. And it doesn't have a private beach.
> 
> Should I keep it?



I have been resetting over the last couple days, and I have experimented with a couple different maps. At first, I tried to deal with a map that had no private beach, but then I realized that I wanted the beach with two slopes, so I decided to reset again until I found the perfect place! It took my forverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, but I finally found the place that I like, and I am so happy that I did! I also found that Maple was in my town, which was an awesome little bonus!


----------



## MadisonCrossing

EpicRainbow said:


> I found a map, but I don't know if I should keep it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has apples and is similar to the actual layout I want. Only one pond and it also has Flora!
> 
> The only thing is that it's not the exact river I want, but it's okay. And it doesn't have a private beach.
> 
> Should I keep it?



I think you should keep it!  There's a lot of room for Public Works Projects.  It looks really nice!


----------



## Celes

I already resetted again :c.



Spoiler











Basically the exact same as the one above but it has Ankha!

Should I keep resetting? ^^


----------



## MadisonCrossing

EpicRainbow said:


> I already resetted again :c.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically the exact same as the one above but it has Ankha!
> 
> Should I keep resetting? ^^



Ooh!   No. c:  That one looks good!
It's up to you though. ^^


----------



## Celes

Yay! I kept it since I'm getting bored of resetting. X3


----------



## bigger34

I just resetted today and one of my start out villagers is Ankha as well XD

-high five-


----------



## Celes

WOO! 
I got Ankha twice in a row xD.
The other time, she was with Fauna!


----------



## dsaiy

I really want to reset but aghhh I do it all the time and I always regret it. The only reason I'm thinking about it is because I haven't played ac for ages and my town is looking awful and I don't have any villagers that I really like, I want wolfgang/merengue but I know It's highly unlikely I will get them from resetting, It's just all my stuff and bells it's so hard


----------



## Mimichan

I'd love to reset  can someone hold my stuff?


----------



## Moonstone-June

I found a map I really like! Do you?


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Moonstone-June said:


> I found a map I really like! Do you?



Yes, you should keep it!
The villagers are really nice too. 



holographicmoon said:


> I really want to reset but aghhh I do it all the time and I always regret it. The only reason I'm thinking about it is because I haven't played ac for ages and my town is looking awful and I don't have any villagers that I really like, I want wolfgang/merengue but I know It's highly unlikely I will get them from resetting, It's just all my stuff and bells it's so hard



It looks like you're in a tough spot.  If you really want Wolfgang or Merengue, you can always win them or buy them in auctions or giveaways.
For now, I think you should stick with your town.  You're right about it being hard to find dreamies when you first start off, and waiting to earn lots of Bells gives you a higher chance of winning an auction for a dreamie.


----------



## olivetree123

This is a bit off topic but I've noticed every time I get the reset bug / actually reset, it's always around an in-game holiday.
Last time it was Festivale I missed out on in real-time and now Bunny Day. :^)

No big deal since I'll get to it eventually (I always reset back a few months so I can upgrade shops) but it's still funny.


----------



## SuperSparky1

I have to say, my new town is coming along really nice!  I already have THREE of my dreamies!  They are Biskit, Coco, and Mira, who I just got from plot-resetting.  The only problem is, I accidentally put Coco's house where I had planned to build a bridge, but Isabelle says that I can't build it anyways because of my house being in the way.  >_<  I guess I can put one nearby.  Other than that, it's a pretty good town!  It has one pond, a private beach, apples, square grass, a town layout I wanted, basically almost a perfect town.


----------



## BluebellLight

I reset Sugar! I am going to do a Kitten themed town after my cousin because I miss her and she loves cats and basically make it like her wild world town except better! I haven't seen her in a few months lol. i'll probably call her today!


----------



## SuperSparky1

There are lots of good cat villagers!  If I was doing a one-species-only town, I would most likely choose cats.


----------



## BluebellLight

SuperSparky1 said:


> There are lots of good cat villagers!  If I was doing a one-species-only town, I would most likely choose cats.


I know right! I got a great map with Ankha, and found Merry in a good spot on my first villager reset!  My smug villager move-in is just gonna be Marshal so I can trade him for Lolly.


----------



## JellyBeans

Parhaol isn't so permanent.. I'm not feeling the town, y'know? I'll cycle out Marshal and possibly take a short AC break. You guys will probably be annoyed with me, haha, but my friend resets more than me.. I think  So yeah. Just not feeling my town.


----------



## Titi

Hi everyone, I'm thinking about resetting my town...
What steps would be needed to lose as little as possible?
Villagers, favorite clothes I designed, bells, items...


----------



## cIementine

*


Titi said:



			Hi everyone, I'm thinking about resetting my town...
What steps would be needed to lose as little as possible?
Villagers, favorite clothes I designed, bells, items...
		
Click to expand...


Villagers:

It would take far too long to get them all held. I say do not hold smugs or uchis since you can plot reset for them.


Clothes: 
For designed clothes by you, either make a QR code, or display them in another's town, so when you reset, you can visit their town again to get your design back.

Bells and items:

Get them held!*


----------



## Titi

I'm so hesitant. 
I really want a better town map and better looking mayor...
But I've come so far in this town...


----------



## cIementine

*Never say no to your gut instinct! I reset and look at my fabulous, spacious map! o:*


----------



## JellyBeans

Titi said:


> I'm so hesitant.
> I really want a better town map and better looking mayor...
> But I've come so far in this town...



Trust me.. Reset now, before you get EVEN further into the game. Just do it. Your town map will never be changed. Unless you reset


----------



## Titi

But I don't want to lose my beloved dreamies and have to work on my museum all over again... ugh.


----------



## JellyBeans

Titi said:


> But I don't want to lose my beloved dreamies and have to work on my museum all over again... ugh.



You can get those again with a little hard work. Then. You can have your wanted map, and your museum and stuff after time


----------



## cIementine

Titi said:


> But I don't want to lose my beloved dreamies and have to work on my museum all over again... ugh.



*I say: Get two dreamies held, plot reset for a smug, uchi, and personality not in your starting five.

I just got 50 pieces for my museum already and got my town three days ago.*


----------



## misslollipop

Actually, I reset this morning. Mainly because my last time I had a bad layout and no space in my town, plus an ugly character. Now I'm much happier on AC:NL. I am not planning on resetting ever again though.


----------



## ladylotte

Well, I reset. I got very upset with the game because I broke bunny day by time traveling after starting up yesterday. All the eggs were gone when I came back to Sunday. Don't ask why I did that...it was a stupid lack of thinking properly. 

I still like my Sondheim idea though. Only this time, I might name my mayor after a character too, so that everything can fit the theme. Or maybe not. Kona is/was a cute name... I really don't know!


----------



## Momonoki

Town map resetting is killing me. Last time i reset, it took days to cycle out villagers, but only one day to find a map. Now it took one day to cycle out villagers, but i know there will be DAYS of resetting.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

I'm currently holding some dreamies and someone else's items in my second town but after certain villagers have been moved I can reset lofty ^^ I absolutely hate the layout. And I wish of chins a different name for my mayor. 
Soon I will be happy ^^ I wouldn't dare ever resetting my first town again. Did it once. Never again.


----------



## JellyBeans

Still resetting :c


----------



## JackoCFC

*Thinking of restarting my town >.<*

Im really losing confidence in my town but at the same time I still love the map and how Ive slightly laid it all out. If anyone would be kind enough to check out my town via the dream suite and let me know what you think I'd really appreciate it. It still is a working progress such as I have many trees due to aiming to get perfect town soon and also I know I have rotten turnips at side of my town hall, I haven't had the time to recycle them. I also haven't laid out all my paths because of the trees I want to keep until I get perfect town and at the bottom of the map because Im waiting for more of my dream villagers to arrive.

EDIT: I should add Im aiming to make my town a chelsea fc football theme so Ill be getting rid of normal flowers and replacing them with blue ones 

Dream Address: 6900-3439-2381


----------



## ladylotte

I was so close to having a map I liked, and wasnt paying attention when I started answering the face questions, so had to reset again. At least I have a general idea in mind of what river shape I want.


----------



## hemming1996

i hope i can find a good map when i reset, it took me just about 2 hours to find a good map the last time i reset but i'm not too picky anyway.



ladylotte said:


> I was so close to having a map I liked, and wasnt paying attention when I started answering the face questions, so had to reset again. At least I have a general idea in mind of what river shape I want.



you could have easily covered up the face with a mii mask or something yknow, not worth it giving up an awesome map because of your mayor's face


----------



## ladylotte

Yea... but I don't like the mii masks... so it is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## bigger34

Resetting for dreamies is annoying u_u


----------



## louise23

i just found a town i love it has 4 cats in it ankhs is one of them


----------



## ladylotte

I found a map! It has a bottom corner river, Apples, loads of open space. Town hall and retail are up by the station, and the plaza is on the smaller peninsula, which has a fantastic location for the cafe (maybe I should go drop a placeholder house there). Also have a great future lighthouse location. Not 100% sold on where I put my mayor house, but I think with some landscaping and posting, it'll be gorgeous.


----------



## Gizmodo

Right.. do i reset Azalea..

*Pros:*
Will have my new in real life name as the mayor.. not the old one, which i dont like seeing tbh..
Can get Rolf back, my favourite cranky, and one of my top dreamies..
Can build some of my PWPs in a more appealing place
Can try out new villagers more easier
Can feel more comfortable going on Wi-fi as i'll be playing as me this time..

*Cons:*
Lose Pwp's
Lose Katrina, Emporium, Museum..
Lose Villagers.. (though i can buy them back?)
But.. lose friendship with said villagers that has been built up over months
Had the town 9 months.. is it a waste ?
Lose grown town tree and badges


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Gizmodo said:


> Right.. do i reset Azalea..
> 
> *Pros:*
> Will have my new in real life name as the mayor.. not the old one, which i dont like seeing tbh..
> Can get Rolf back, my favourite cranky, and one of my top dreamies..
> Can build some of my PWPs in a more appealing place
> Can try out new villagers more easier
> Can feel more comfortable going on Wi-fi as i'll be playing as me this time..
> 
> *Cons:*
> Lose Pwp's
> Lose Katrina, Emporium, Museum..
> Lose Villagers.. (though i can buy them back?)
> But.. lose friendship with said villagers that has been built up over months
> Had the town 9 months.. is it a waste ?
> Lose grown town tree and badges



In my opinion, reset!  You can get back your villagers, and the nine months isn't a waste as long as you enjoyed the time using it. 
So I would narrow down everything to this.
*Pros:*
*New mayor*
*Get Rolf*
*Better places for PWPs*
*Villagers*
*More comfortable on Wi-Fi*

*Cons:*
*Lose your PWPs
Lose buildings*
Lose friendship
Lose tree/badges

The things I bolded are things that you can get back, so pretty much everything!
So I say reset, because there's so much more you could do with a future town! ^u^


----------



## Amalthea

Gizmodo said:


> Right.. do i reset Azalea..
> 
> *Pros:*
> Will have my new in real life name as the mayor.. not the old one, which i dont like seeing tbh..
> Can get Rolf back, my favourite cranky, and one of my top dreamies..
> Can build some of my PWPs in a more appealing place
> Can try out new villagers more easier
> Can feel more comfortable going on Wi-fi as i'll be playing as me this time..
> 
> *Cons:*
> Lose Pwp's
> Lose Katrina, Emporium, Museum..
> Lose Villagers.. (though i can buy them back?)
> But.. lose friendship with said villagers that has been built up over months
> Had the town 9 months.. is it a waste ?
> Lose grown town tree and badges


I definitely think you should reset, especially seeing as how your Mayor avatar is making you uncomfortable. I know I wouldn't be able to stand playing Animal Crossing if I had to be referred to with my birth name instead of my real name while playing. You should be able to play as yourself.

It's also nice to be able to start fresh and have new plans, and be unrestricted by irreversible decisions you've made in the past. You can always get back your villagers and rebuild your relationship with them.


----------



## Maven2379

So after reading this thread yesterday, I decided to reset. I hated to do it, but I've needed to do it since I began that town! I hated the layout, but loved my animals, so after much back and forth ... I decided to just do it. I'm glad I did because I love the new town layout seems very roomy, I don't so much like my new animals but I'll get used to them.


----------



## BlueWyvern4

I just restarted and found a great map with a non-sideways waterfall and town hall near the station. There's a small peninsula where I will put the fountain and The Roost (my friend suggested it, it looked really pretty in his town) with lakes in nice places. Also, I got a dreamie right off the bat (Lucky!) and his house is right on the left of mine. The event plaza is also on the bottom. I already know where to put the flower clock and campsite as well ^^. Also, to boot, it gives me the same good feelings from my good town. However, I'm currently wondering if I should pave it...




Opinions?


----------



## Cariad

BlueWyvern4 said:


> I just restarted and found a great map with a non-sideways waterfall and town hall near the station. There's a small peninsula where I will put the fountain and The Roost (my friend suggested it, it looked really pretty in his town) with lakes in nice places. Also, I got a dreamie right off the bat (Lucky!) and his house is right on the left of mine. The event plaza is also on the bottom. I already know where to put the flower clock and campsite as well ^^. Also, to boot, it gives me the same good feelings from my good town. However, I'm currently wondering if I should pave it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions?


I think it's lovely. Also, if you know where you are going to put pwp, that's a plus. Why wouldn't you want it?


----------



## Toeto

Gizmodo said:


> Right.. do i reset Azalea..
> 
> *Pros:*
> Will have my new in real life name as the mayor.. not the old one, which i dont like seeing tbh..
> Can get Rolf back, my favourite cranky, and one of my top dreamies..
> Can build some of my PWPs in a more appealing place
> Can try out new villagers more easier
> Can feel more comfortable going on Wi-fi as i'll be playing as me this time..
> 
> *Cons:*
> Lose Pwp's
> Lose Katrina, Emporium, Museum..
> Lose Villagers.. (though i can buy them back?)
> But.. lose friendship with said villagers that has been built up over months
> Had the town 9 months.. is it a waste ?
> Lose grown town tree and badges



You can get everything back when you reset.
I would reset ifI was you, staying with a town you don't like because you had for a long time is the same thing as staying friends with someone who isn't a good friend to you, just because you know them for a long time and you invested a lot of time in the friendship.But the difference is: this is a game, not real life. So you should reset if you ask me.


----------



## cIementine

*Sugarpea is going great. I have my museum pieces already, getting Vesta in a moment, and will be starting on my permit after I have gotten my items back. Tia and Stitches, who I got as starters after admittedly pleading 'please, please nintendo if you give me Tia I'll love you forever plllssss', are my favourites so far, with Shep very close behind. I'm very proud of my town so far. My map is in my signature, and luckily, with this map I decided 'no matter how awful the villagers, this map is a keeper'. Thank goodness I got two dreamies as well. Tia lives far, far away, however Shep is my next door neighbour and Muffy and Stitches live below me.

I have admittedly progressed more now than I had in Dobutsu, museum and villager wise. Dobutsu was a town I had for three months until corruption. Its corruption lead to Sherwood, which lead to Sugarpea. I am anxious to get my QR scanner so I can start getting signs, paths, clothing, etc. I will have 70mil soon which is more than enough to pay off PWP's, the Cafe, and my home, as well as purchase villagers. I feel like this is coming together quickly, which is good.*

- - - Post Merge - - -

*@BlueWyvern: Your map is the exact same shape as my second town's! <3 I didn't feel it working for me, but everyone has different map opinions c:*


----------



## hemming1996

i got diana and bam as one of my first 5 within 10 minutes of resetting but the map kinda sucked so yeah
i'm really trying to avoid maps with the tree in the middle idk why it's just better to
lol school holidays and im up at 6am virtually resetting my town


----------



## Liseli

Resetting tons for good villagers.

Reset?


----------



## SuperSparky1

I thought it would suck getting all my dreamies back, but honestly, I already have FOUR of them!  Biskit, who I started with, Coco and Mira, who I got through plot-resetting, and Bam, who I got from campsite-resetting.  Bam should put his house plot down tomorrow since I invited him yesterday.


----------



## cindamia

I really want to restart, I'm not happy with my town layout and I know I can do a lot with a new town... but I'm kinda don't want to let go of all my animal pics, some of the gold furniture I collected and my rococo furniture...


----------



## Maven2379

That was the only thing preventing me from resetting m town, but I opened up my son's town and plopped everything down in his town, then reset and the next day went and collected everything! Still trying to sort everything out,, but I didn't loose anything.


----------



## cindamia

I just haven't found a person that would let me drop off my items for now ):


----------



## Maven2379

Well I will let you, if you want to, just let me know.


----------



## cindamia

omg really? thank you! Whenever you're free


----------



## AwesomelyAwkward

I've gotten really far with my town, got many rare fish and bugs, made many house expansions, but I'm obsessing over my house placement! It's in a corner, next to a river, right at the top of the map. At first I thought it would be convenient so I could get to Main Street and the Town Hall is nearby, but now I'm regretting it.  Is there any way to change my house placement (would passing my mayorness on to another character with all my stuff, re-making my character and passing the mayorness back to him work? Would absolutely *everything* be the same as if I never did it?) Do you think it's not that bad? Here's a pic of my map:


----------



## Campy

Unfortunately, deleting your mayor means deleting your town, and you also can't pass on mayorship to any other character. So there is no way to change your house placement.

For what it's worth though, I like the placement of your house. I can imagine it being handy to be able to make quick trips between your house and main street.


----------



## Squart

Me: Live in a great town, great villagers. Only reset like last week..
But..
I placed my house in an awful place. It's just where a bridge is needed where it curves so it takes ages to cross the bridge and I don't know whether to reset or not.


----------



## AwesomelyAwkward

Thanks! That makes me feel better. Yeah, I guess it is pretty handy to have that. Plus, it'll make room to put Public Works Projects all across my town without my house taking up space.


----------



## Improv

I definitely like your house placement! It's in a nice spot, I think.


----------



## MagicalCat590

I feel guilty. I stopped playing my copy of ACNL to finish playing Pokemon X (because, apparently, it takes almost a year to beat) and then I decided to reset my town when I finally got around to playing ACNL again. There was really nothing wrong with the last town I had. I liked my villagers. I had Diana and Chief, who were both pretty awesome, but I kept freaking out because I thought I'd picked a bad map again. The only thing wrong with the map was my house placement. I put it right on the cliff next to the waterfall, thinking I'd still be able to a build a bridge over the waterfall and I couldn't. 
Anyway, I resetted and I'm really happy with the town, and the villagers, but I'm now I'm worried I won't be able to find a spot rural enough for the camp site. Someone slap me. Someone tell me I'm over-thinking this. Say it's okay if the camp site is next to the police station. I'm driving myself nuts here T.T


----------



## SuperSparky1

I had the same problem with my house placement.  I placed it by the beach waterfall and I planned on building a bridge to get to the other  part of my map.  Turns out, my house is too close, and there are two of my dreamies on the other side anyways.  Don't let that stuff bother you!  You can always put a bridge somewhere nearby!  That's what I'm planning on doing.


----------



## JellyBeans

Don't have the feels with my new town so resetting again. Can someone give me the link to all the possible maps, I can't seem to find it :3


----------



## toastia

JellyBeans said:


> Don't have the feels with my new town so resetting again. Can someone give me the link to all the possible maps, I can't seem to find it :3


----------



## JellyBeans

Thanks Prin


----------



## toastia

No problem ^!^


----------



## MadisonCrossing

ElizaCat90 said:


> I feel guilty. I stopped playing my copy of ACNL to finish playing Pokemon X (because, apparently, it takes almost a year to beat) and then I decided to reset my town when I finally got around to playing ACNL again. There was really nothing wrong with the last town I had. I liked my villagers. I had Diana and Chief, who were both pretty awesome, but I kept freaking out because I thought I'd picked a bad map again. The only thing wrong with the map was my house placement. I put it right on the cliff next to the waterfall, thinking I'd still be able to a build a bridge over the waterfall and I couldn't.
> Anyway, I resetted and I'm really happy with the town, and the villagers, but I'm now I'm worried I won't be able to find a spot rural enough for the camp site. Someone slap me. Someone tell me I'm over-thinking this. Say it's okay if the camp site is next to the police station. I'm driving myself nuts here T.T



Don't worry!  Just put a bridge somewhere else if you don't have any room.


----------



## MagicalCat590

You guys are awesome. 
Thanks


----------



## Lualdara

I just bought a second copy of acnl, I'm going to reset for an awesome map starting today! Wish me luck, haha.

Do any of you care about the town's native fruit when resetting? I tend to highly favor cherries and apples over all others because I like the way their perfect forms look like, so having them on trees is more like my aesthetic I guess. I always reset when I get oranges or pears since I don't like how the perfects look like. I'm indifferent about peaches.


----------



## rynnyvinny

hey folks,im currently resetting a secondary copy i bought today in hopes of getting lolly.
currently about 20 resets in!


----------



## IrishMike15

I've been resetting for about 3 days. It's ridiculous - I can't find the perfect map.


----------



## laceydearie

I just reset my main town for the millionth time today. Going for a river like this  - wish me luck! :/


----------



## Toeto

Sooooooooo happy that I finally have a town I love. 
I took me 9 months :'''''''''''').


----------



## olivetree123

good luck to all you resetters ; -; It's a tiring process but worth it once you find a great town!
i think next time i get the itch to reset i'm just going to take that as my sign i need to drop the game for a while.
when i get back i'll pick up my town in whatever state it's in and work it out from there.


----------



## antiadore

I can't even count how many times I tried to reset in an attempt top get Wart Jr. I didn't like my original town that much anyway, and after skipping a couple of months of playing, I figured it couldn't hurt too much to reset. I ended up not get Wart Jr., but I did get a great layout. One side of the town is empty, with the exception of my house, and I plan on making a sort of park there with PWPs. I'll just plot reset if I end up getting villagers trying to move there.


----------



## Hot

Just reset my cycling town (Cause I was getting a flood of awful villagers). 
Got a decent map with some decent villagers (Fang, Antonio, Skye, Pudge, and Whitney) on the second attempt:


----------



## hayden.

So I want to reset... But I'm not too fond of losing ALL of my items. I don't know what to dooooo.


----------



## Campy

hayden. said:


> So I want to reset... But I'm not too fond of losing ALL of my items. I don't know what to dooooo.


It's common to have other people hold your most important items while you reset. There's a lot of trustworthy people on here, so that shouldn't be a problem! You can check their wifi-rating for some extra reassurance, too.


----------



## Melyora

So, it's time to plot reset for Hamlet's new home! I hope it will go fast ^^'


----------



## lilabounce

Melyora said:


> So, it's time to plot reset for Hamlet's new home! I hope it will go fast ^^'



Good luck!
Gosh, when I decided I'd reset for a good town map on my new town, I never thought it would take this long


----------



## Melyora

lilabounce said:


> Good luck!
> Gosh, when I decided I'd reset for a good town map on my new town, I never thought it would take this long



Okay, that was only two tries in the end ^^' I had already decided not to be too picky. At first he wanted his house near the cliff, right in my path to the ramp... So that was a no go. The second time he was somewhere more secluded, but not in the way of anything major, I had planned to build a path the was going right next to it, so he will have a lovely path to his house =) (if only Celia would move away cause she's like... IN THE WAY)

Edit: Celia just pinged to move, wooot!


----------



## lilabounce

Melyora said:


> Okay, that was only two tries in the end ^^' I had already decided not to be too picky. At first he wanted his house near the cliff, right in my path to the ramp... So that was a no go. The second time he was somewhere more secluded, but not in the way of anything major, I had planned to build a path the was going right next to it, so he will have a lovely path to his house =) (if only Celia would move away cause she's like... IN THE WAY)



Lol, happy for you!
My good town map didn't take long either  And I'm even happier with it, because Hamlet is one of my starting villagers!  (What a coincidence!)


----------



## Toeto

I'll may reset my cycle soon to start a Spanish town but I'll need to get Stitches, Fauna and Punchy out first and I'm sooooo lazy.


----------



## Melyora

lilabounce said:


> Lol, happy for you!
> My good town map didn't take long either  And I'm even happier with it, because Hamlet is one of my starting villagers!  (What a coincidence!)



Woooot, that's a real nice coincidence! =D


----------



## Momonoki

I think i found a map! Just gonna check it has peaches.

/Edit/
Ok villagers, nice rock layout.....Apples.
Keep resetting folks.


----------



## JellyBeans

Can't find a town uuuugh


----------



## feavre

I don't like my town, it feels so cramped. I hate having houses on the northern half. But I love my river shape.  I don't know if I should restart, I have so much done and I don't want to lose streetpass houses...

What do you guys think of my map?? Be honest!


----------



## AbsoluteZer0

Honestly I love it. And if you'll take my word for it: that's saying something. I only like a select few maps. You put everything in a lovely place too. The only thing I don't like is how your villagers are in an orderly line. xD I prefer my villagers' houses to be put in a more random fashion 'cause then it looks more realistic and natural.

You have a pretty sweet town, IMO. This is one of the very few times I'd encourage against resetting.


----------



## feavre

I'm too impatient for plot resetting.  Despite all the room in the south, villagers always move in right next to me! XD

Thanks I think it'd be hard to get that river shape again and I like building placement, even though I'd prefer less ponds.I suppose I won't reset then!


----------



## MadisonCrossing

feavre said:


> View attachment 43745
> 
> I don't like my town, it feels so cramped. I hate having houses on the northern half. But I love my river shape.  I don't know if I should restart, I have so much done and I don't want to lose streetpass houses...
> 
> What do you guys think of my map?? Be honest!



I think you should keep it to be honest.  I would love to have a layout like that! ^u^
The only problem I have is that there are two ponds close together, which might make things slightly more cramped than it could be, but other than that I think everything else is fine.


----------



## olivetree123

reset bug
gtfo

now

I don't even have a reason this time: my layout's fine, everything's fine, i'm just so bored with my town.
also i want apples as a fruit but that's really it.
. m .

maybe I just need to put the game aside for a while, I think I'm just bored with it.


----------



## BluebellLight

louise23 said:


> i just found a town i love it has 4 cats in it ankhs is one of them


ffffff my town had Ankha so I settled omfg that would knock out four of my dreamies ahh


----------



## Scout

Resetting (sort of) after being without the game for a few months and finally buying it again.

Heeeeelp with my mayor name! My name is Colleen and I want my mayor to be based off me but not named directly after me, ya feel me? I'm stuck between Lena, Len, or Leni (pronounced like Lennie). Bleh help me choose!


----------



## feavre

Scout said:


> Resetting (sort of) after being without the game for a few months and finally buying it again.
> 
> Heeeeelp with my mayor name! My name is Colleen and I want my mayor to be based off me but not named directly after me, ya feel me? I'm stuck between Lena, Len, or Leni (pronounced like Lennie). Bleh help me choose!


i like Lena


----------



## Cariad

Scout said:


> Resetting (sort of) after being without the game for a few months and finally buying it again.
> 
> Heeeeelp with my mayor name! My name is Colleen and I want my mayor to be based off me but not named directly after me, ya feel me? I'm stuck between Lena, Len, or Leni (pronounced like Lennie). Bleh help me choose!



Lena sound nice.


----------



## Ami Mercury

Merengue! Please place your home next to Stitches! He needs a sna....I mean friend!


----------



## horan

I reset last night because I was bored of my original town. I tried to find the perfect layout that _also_ included Nate, but after a while, I ended up settling for a town that, while it had the perfect layout, was lacking in Nate. Today when I booted up my town, I found out that Nate had laid down a plot so I'm really liking my town so far and glad about my decision to restart


----------



## Pipsqueak

Kinda thinking about resetting. I've been sort of bored with my town lately, and I never liked my house placement. I think TTing so much with my current town made it hard to get attached to everything. D:


----------



## Xanarcah

I got impatient and finally restarted my third town, Edolas. I've been itching to do that for aaaggggeeesssss. 

Mostly I really needed villagers to cycle through my main town, and I wasn't getting anyone good by TTing. And I figured out how to get Digby to show up and unlock the HHS, FINALLY. So I put the full balloon collection in my house, streetpassed my main town to save the house so I can order balloons any time, and then restarted the town. 

Went with the first interesting map that came up. Not planning on keeping the town, just looking for any interesting villagers to cycle with. Found Punchy and decided to play long enough to cycle him out. 

Went about resetting for the 6th villager. First reset? Merengue. Yeaaahhhh! : D

I still have the Smug plot left to corner, so I'm going to try and get Marshal again. xD;


----------



## jekojiru

*would you ever restart your game?*

i just did! it's the best decision i've done, it feels like a blank canvas now smells like clean paper


----------



## jekojiru

*would you ever restart your game?*

i just did! it's the best decision i've done, it feels like a blank canvas now + smells like clean paper


----------



## Swizzle

I've got a town I'm pretty happy with and it's only two villagers shy of becoming my dream town. After I get those villagers, then I wouldn't want anyone else to move out and would focus on getting more PWPs. This town is on a digital copy of ACNL, which I wouldn't want to reset...but does anyone know if I bought a physical copy of ACNL if it would affect my digital copy in any way whatsoever? I've thought about having another town to mess around on without bothering the one I've worked hard to build but I don't want to buy another copy if it will destroy my current digital town.


----------



## Sanaki

I wouldn't because I have just achieved all dreamies, but I was conflicted because my map is going to make placing paths and having a good town design VERY difficult. >_< I don't know what to make of my town because of it's layout.


----------



## Fairytale

I did it a while ago, I would love to do it again.. But I'm not going to do it soon, maybe in 3 months or longer.


----------



## Chibiusa

Nah. I've come too far.


----------



## Chime

Probably. I've done it once and I really love the town I found as a result.
It is getting kind of boring now, but not enough to reset just yet. When I get super bored and my town is complete I imagine I will.


----------



## jekojiru

Mayor Holo said:


> I wouldn't because I have just achieved all dreamies, but I was conflicted because my map is going to make placing paths and having a good town design VERY difficult. >_< I don't know what to make of my town because of it's layout.



i think it would be fun to try and gain them again, as long as you have a friend town who can hold onto some things that you can't live without resetting is the best thing !

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bombergirl said:


> I did it a while ago, I would love to do it again.. But I'm not going to do it soon, maybe in 3 months or longer.



it's so nice to start a "new leaf" hahehehe !


----------



## debinoresu

what the **** is this: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?173387-would-you-ever-restart-your-game
w
why did you post this twice??? was that on purpose?? I dont get it its literally the exact same except without a picture 

yes I would restart maybe once I get bored of my dreamies, I realized I dont like my layout or my town fruit that much but y/k


----------



## esprit

Nope. I've been playing since the US launch and have put almost a year's worth of work into this town. It may not be the most perfect layout but I've got months of achievements and memories with friends that I'd never be able to wipe away.

Enjoy your new town though. : )


----------



## Titi

I've thought about it, because my town and my mayor aren't perfect.
But no. 

I've gotten to like my sleepy faced mayor, and I've worked around with my sometimes difficult town layout pretty well,
so I'm proud of it. I've achieved most of the villagers I want, and am working hard on making my ideal pathing and landscaping.
My house is fully upgraded and I am putting a lot of thought into it's decoration.
My museum is starting to look like an actual museum too.
I planted 3 massive forests without buying a single sapling on here, the cedar one took forever and I love it so much.
Etc...

Basically, I've put too much heart and soul into this town to erase it.


----------



## cIementine

*I've done it before, quite a few times, and it's so exciting! I find that once I restart, I feel motivated and get more done. For example, I once had a town for four months without having the roost, but in my new town, I've had it for 5 weeks and I already have it! As well as 25% of my museum, 6 dreamies, and only need 6 more bugs until my bug collection is complete! 
I love my new town and wouldn't change it for the world! (Well unless something bad happened and I felt the urge to reset, lost a few dreamies whilst thinking and then I either reset or my town corrupts anyway lol)*


----------



## Darumy

If I ever got bored, yeah.


I do have a second town idea in mind so maybe someday in the far future? I'm very attached to the town I have now though haha so who knows. I feel like that's something left to be seen.


----------



## cIementine

Ami Mercury said:


> Merengue! Please place your home next to Stitches! He needs a sna....I mean friend!



*Wrong kind of resetting Ami xD 
I highly recommend not moving a food themed villager next to a lazy, but as long as Stitches is happy with his neighbour I guess xD

Also guys, do you think I should make a guide on how to reset and start a town without stress or trouble? I have had file corruptions and the urge to reset a fair amount of times. It would be quite detailed and would be designed for perfectionists *


----------



## jekojiru

debinoresu said:


> what the **** is this: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?173387-would-you-ever-restart-your-game
> w
> why did you post this twice??? was that on purpose?? I dont get it its literally the exact same except without a picture
> 
> yes I would restart maybe once I get bored of my dreamies, I realized I dont like my layout or my town fruit that much but y/k



i made an individual thread but it got combined into this thread ??? i have no idea


----------



## feavre

Avalon said:


> *Wrong kind of resetting Ami xD
> I highly recommend not moving a food themed villager next to a lazy, but as long as Stitches is happy with his neighbour I guess xD
> 
> Also guys, do you think I should make a guide on how to reset and start a town without stress or trouble? I have had file corruptions and the urge to reset a fair amount of times. It would be quite detailed and would be designed for perfectionists *



I'd love that! Please do, especially with details on how to unlock stuff asap.  I'd just need someone to hold stuff for an indefinite amount of time while I reset for a layout.


----------



## cIementine

feavre said:


> I'd love that! Please do, especially with details on how to unlock stuff asap.  I'd just need someone to hold stuff for an indefinite amount of time while I reset for a layout.



_Okay! I may make a thread on it :3_


----------



## feavre

Avalon said:


> _Okay! I may make a thread on it :3_



PM me when you do!


----------



## Xanarcah

The thing I hate most about brand new towns is NO BRIDGES. D: I have to go aaaaalllll the way around my river to get to the villagers' houses on the other side. .-.

And my permit rating is only 49%. Boooo.


----------



## poliwag0

So I restarted in April and got this map. I really liked it at first. But then I looked at the map thread and some people have a river that's completely straight and I want that and I hate square grass anyway. So should I reset?


----------



## bekka

poliwag0 said:


> View attachment 44637
> 
> So I restarted in April and got this map. I really liked it at first. But then I looked at the map thread and some people have a river that's completely straight and I want that and I hate square grass anyway. So should I reset?


That's a lovely map! I'd say keep it tbh


----------



## Geckozilla4

So I'm at a stage where I'm seriously contemplating resetting,  due to my rubbish river shape and waterfall positioning a cannot catch a char also going  through the fish list I don't have a single river pool fish so I guess the small one I have is rubbish and fails to spawn them,  

Doubts about resetting  are I have some good furniture sets,  I spent all day catching fathers for the pave set and all easter digging eggs for that set two,  I also do not wish to loose static or fluffy from my village 

Help,?? 

Advise needed!?!?!


----------



## poliwag0

Geckozilla4 said:


> So I'm at a stage where I'm seriously contemplating resetting,  due to my rubbish river shape and waterfall positioning a cannot catch a char also going  through the fish list I don't have a single river pool fish so I guess the small one I have is rubbish and fails to spawn them,
> 
> Doubts about resetting  are I have some good furniture sets,  I spent all day catching fathers for the pave set and all easter digging eggs for that set two,  I also do not wish to loose static or fluffy from my village
> 
> Help,??
> 
> Advise needed!?!?!



You should reset. If you only need two villagers held, that should be easy. (I can hold one if you don't need them to be TTed.) And there's a lot of people who will hold all your items for free!  And if you need to catch some fish, people will let you.


----------



## Reserved

I need help on whether I should reset or not. 

Reasons I want to reset:

My town map, first of all, is disgusting. My town hall is in the middle of the biggest part of my town, so I have no room over there to finish projects. I also have four ponds, three of which are in the most intrusive and annoying spots, completely ruining my pathing. I also have rocks in really dumb places, because one rock is in the middle of a bunch of villagers, so it's just sticking out of my path, the second is right next to the Plaza, so I can't really path to the Plaza, and then another is in the middle of an orchard I was planning. Also, I put my house in the dumbest spot (originally thought it would be cool), which is right next to a cliff  so I have no room to decorate my house. 

Reasons I don't want to reset:

I started the game when it first came out, and I like to have that on my town player card thing. I also have Re-Tail in an amazing position, perfect for my town. The only other reason is that I have Lolly and Stitches, who I freaking love so much, and Lolly was one of my starting people... I'd miss her so much. Also, Stitches just moved in and he is so freaking adorable. 

Side Notes:

I spent a really long break from this game when school started, so I'm not that far into it. I don't have T&T fully upgraded, my town isn't close to being pathed, don't have a fully upgraded house (just got first bedroom), and I also don't even have things like the Cafe.

Should I restart, or no?


----------



## feavre

You could buy another?  I think a months of work is hard to redo.  But villagers can be held.  If you don't HATE your layout, don't reset.


----------



## Reserved

feavre said:


> You could buy another?  I think a months of work is hard to redo.  But villagers can be held.  If you don't HATE your layout, don't reset.


I don't really have that much money, so buying another copy is out I think.


----------



## poliwag0

poliwag0 said:


> View attachment 44637
> 
> So I restarted in April and got this map. I really liked it at first. But then I looked at the map thread and some people have a river that's completely straight and I want that and I hate square grass anyway. So should I reset?



reposting this for more responses


----------



## feavre

To add some:  Your river won't get much straighter.  You have only one pond.  All your buildings are clumped up north.  That said, you have the maximum area.  If you can get all the villagers south of the river, your layout will basically be a huge piece of workable land.  That's a great map.


----------



## lumineerin

poliwag0 said:


> View attachment 44637
> 
> So I restarted in April and got this map. I really liked it at first. But then I looked at the map thread and some people have a river that's completely straight and I want that and I hate square grass anyway. So should I reset?



Your map is awesome! Even though it isn't completely straight, your hous fits into the little curve and makes it look really good! Also, almost all of your villagers are in a line! That gives you so much room to work with for public works projects! However, if you become really annoyed with the river's shape and the grass, you may want to reset. Sometimes it is just one little thing that annoys you to the point of frustration. Sometimes resetting and taking care of the problems in your old town is actually pretty fun..... until you are resetting your town map for 8 hours straight! Anyways, it is your call! You just need to figure out how much the river shape and grass pattern means to you, and if it is worth loosing all of your villagers and items, plus all of the time it will take to reset!
Either way, good luck!


----------



## Geckozilla4

poliwag0 said:


> You should reset. If you only need two villagers held, that should be easy. (I can hold one if you don't need them to be TTed.) And there's a lot of people who will hold all your items for free!  And if you need to catch some fish, people will let you.



I don't really understand how the whole transferring villagers thing works though I was thinking about just getting another copy?  But then how do I transfer my stuff from in to the other?


----------



## Geckozilla4

So what do you guys think worth keeping? i may buy another copy of the game and make an all frog village.... there so cute!!!


----------



## Toeto

This is my map btw


----------



## hanzy

Toeto said:


> This is my map btw



That's such a nice map!


----------



## olivetree123

ALRIGHT I've decided to reset and narrowed down my criteria by a ton

- apples
- This river (or any fairly straight river that still has a little outlying place for my house):




- retail near station
- east beach because i've grown so used to it (might sacrifice this though)

i think i want a new mayor & town name this time though. :?


----------



## BluebellLight

resetting my 3rd copy to find Honeydew!


----------



## hanzy

Been considering resetting for a long time now  
The thing is I've had my town since June 22nd, I have so many badges, so many fish/bugs caught, so many items, sets, bells etc. but my town layout annoys me so much! Plus I just kind of feel like a new starts, but I don't know if I'll have the energy to achieve everything again ._.


----------



## BluebellLight

how come every good map I get on this game merengue is in it


----------



## poliwag0

BluebellLight said:


> how come every good map I get on this game merengue is in it



oh you should keep her and plant pitfalls and dead/black flowers and dead perfect fruit trees around her house


----------



## BluebellLight

poliwag0 said:


> oh you should keep her and plant pitfalls and dead/black flowers and dead perfect fruit trees around her house



her house is in a bad spot
im trading her for our queen hopefully
idk no bites on the VTP.
isn't she supposed to be #1 in tier one lol


----------



## RayOfHope

Geckozilla4 said:


> View attachment 44762
> 
> So what do you guys think worth keeping? i may buy another copy of the game and make an all frog village.... there so cute!!!



Ooh that's almost exactly like my map! Slightly different river, Town Hall where your Retail is, Retail by the leftmost ramp. I love it... I say keep it. But maybe I'm just attached to my town, haha.


----------



## Mayor TB

Would it be possible to use someones Shampoodles? Just restarted my game vuv;;
Also would like to catalogue the horoscope items if that's okay?


----------



## feavre

I have a shampoodles.

Anyways I got a new game! Now for map resetting haha.


----------



## AllisonCypress

I restarted back in October; Cypress was my first town.  Although I regret resetting, the layout wasn't well suited for what I had in mind.  Fortunately, I'm getting another Cypress in a few months or so, with a completely different setup.  This time, I've been thinking ahead to my themes, Dreamies, and such. 
*Ugh.  I haven't posted in a long time.  I've been looking for Threads so I can be more active.*


----------



## salarian

Hey guys, I'm going to restart.  Would anyone mind holding some stuff for me (sorry, I kind of have a lot) until I find a desirable map?  I'm willing to give bells/hybrids in return.


----------



## Maven2379

salarian said:


> Hey guys, I'm going to restart.  Would anyone mind holding some stuff for me (sorry, I kind of have a lot) until I find a desirable map?  I'm willing to give bells/hybrids in return.



Will what you have fit on one beach? If so you can come to my town, holding stuff for someone else, still waiting for her to come get it.


----------



## feavre

Mines empty if you want


----------



## hemming1996

i found one but i found a rock in the most unnecessary place ever and i restarted again


----------



## Cosima

salarian said:


> Hey guys, I'm going to restart.  Would anyone mind holding some stuff for me (sorry, I kind of have a lot) until I find a desirable map?  I'm willing to give bells/hybrids in return.



I can hold for you. I'm considering a reset soon so would you return the favor? Last time I did this someone stole all my things.


----------



## hanzy

Can anyone help me decide if I should reset or not? D:
I've never really liked my map that much, I chose my town for the villagers and native fruit (yes, very stupid) but this was before all the stuff about how to get unwanted villagers out came out. I think I've just grown bored with my town, and I don't really have anything else to do.. But if I restarted, I'd lose all my dreamies, all my badges, all my hours, all my PWP requests etc. I don't know, my town just has almost no space to build anything. Opinions?


----------



## Squart

My town's nice, not really developed (don't have the cafe or paths yet)


I quite like the layout, not perfect but whatever. The thing is...my house (and Pietro..one of my dreamies) house's are JUST where a bridge would be ideal. It's kinda annoying. Also, I have about half of my dreamies. Hm..


----------



## cIementine

Squart said:


> My town's nice, not really developed (don't have the cafe or paths yet)
> View attachment 45179
> I quite like the layout, not perfect but whatever. The thing is...my house (and Pietro..one of my dreamies) house's are JUST where a river would be ideal. Also, I have 6/10 dreamies. Hm..



_If you feel like resetting, go with your gut instinct. 

I say get your dreamies held. Let go of three dreamies (a smug, uchi, and another personality) and get the other three held. You can plot reset for smugs and uchis._


----------



## feavre

hanzy said:


> Can anyone help me decide if I should reset or not? D:
> I've never really liked my map that much, I chose my town for the villagers and native fruit (yes, very stupid) but this was before all the stuff about how to get unwanted villagers out came out. I think I've just grown bored with my town, and I don't really have anything else to do.. But if I restarted, I'd lose all my dreamies, all my badges, all my hours, all my PWP requests etc. I don't know, my town just has almost no space to build anything. Opinions?



Post your map   Then I can see if there's any way to maximize space orsoemthing.  But what you could do is cycle out villagers and get people to hold them and plot reset.  That way you can get the houses close together and have more space.


----------



## Momonoki

hanzy said:


> Can anyone help me decide if I should reset or not? D:
> I've never really liked my map that much, I chose my town for the villagers and native fruit (yes, very stupid) but this was before all the stuff about how to get unwanted villagers out came out. I think I've just grown bored with my town, and I don't really have anything else to do.. But if I restarted, I'd lose all my dreamies, all my badges, all my hours, all my PWP requests etc. I don't know, my town just has almost no space to build anything. Opinions?


Always restart.


----------



## Squart

I might just ditch the idea of a set in stone 10 dreamies, I like going with the flow and seeing animals move naturally. Of course, I'll control who moves in from wi-fi/campsite but...prrp. Is this a good idea for a new town?


----------



## cIementine

_Ugghh this thread just makes me want to restart why do you do this to me.

Only thing is, I do like my town but I love redoing things to make it better. I mean I can progress quickly it took me three weeks to get the cafe. I love my map but my town hall and plaza placement could be better. I also reeaally regret my campsite placement, it is unworkable. Curt lives behind me and Marshal right next to me. Muffy lives in front of me. My map is cool but there are better ones out there.

I have 6 dreamies. I would get Vesta, Skye, and Bluebear held. I can plot reset for Mira and Marshal, and possibly get Fauna or another desired villager as a starter. _


----------



## Reserved

Reserved said:


> I need help on whether I should reset or not.
> 
> Reasons I want to reset:
> 
> My town map, first of all, is disgusting. My town hall is in the middle of the biggest part of my town, so I have no room over there to finish projects. I also have four ponds, three of which are in the most intrusive and annoying spots, completely ruining my pathing. I also have rocks in really dumb places, because one rock is in the middle of a bunch of villagers, so it's just sticking out of my path, the second is right next to the Plaza, so I can't really path to the Plaza, and then another is in the middle of an orchard I was planning. Also, I put my house in the dumbest spot (originally thought it would be cool), which is right next to a cliff  so I have no room to decorate my house.
> 
> Reasons I don't want to reset:
> 
> I started the game when it first came out, and I like to have that on my town player card thing. I also have Re-Tail in an amazing position, perfect for my town. The only other reason is that I have Lolly and Stitches, who I freaking love so much, and Lolly was one of my starting people... I'd miss her so much. Also, Stitches just moved in and he is so freaking adorable.
> 
> Side Notes:
> 
> I spent a really long break from this game when school started, so I'm not that far into it. I don't have T&T fully upgraded, my town isn't close to being pathed, don't have a fully upgraded house (just got first bedroom), and I also don't even have things like the Cafe.
> 
> Should I restart, or no?


repost


----------



## Squart

I reset. 5th attempt, have a decent workable layout and...
>2 of my dreamies as starters and also Bob.

YES.


----------



## cIementine

Squart said:


> I reset. 5th attempt, have a decent workable layout and...
> >2 of my dreamies as starters and also Bob.
> 
> YES.



_Lucky so and so. It took me 92 resets to get my town and I'm resetting this one now anyway! aha._


----------



## Squart

I have this layout and Rudy, Bob, Fauna, Mint and Patty! Smiling so hard right now (will plot reset for O'Hare/Marshal/Katt/Mira/whatever cranky tomorrow)


----------



## cIementine

Squart said:


> I have this layout and Rudy, Bob, Fauna, Mint and Patty! Smiling so hard right now (will plot reset for O'Hare/Marshal/Katt/Mira/whatever cranky tomorrow)
> View attachment 45190



_I am literally crying in a corner at your luck._


----------



## BluebellLight

Ugh
I need merengue out so I can reset
I want to make my bob town


----------



## feavre

Resetting for a map.  I'm getting 5 ponds on every map T_T


----------



## olivetree123

I'm kind of toying with the idea of doing a total reset like
just saving my tools, money, and hybrid pairs (only 2 of each kind vs taking all of them)
nothing else.

really the only reason i'm saving some of this is for my catalog (I don't even want some of these sets i'm preparing to move over, i just want to fill the catalog) 
it sounds kind of appealing but there's a few things i just couldn't part with; i'm too attached to my furniture :^)


----------



## hemming1996

Exactly the kind of map I wanted and Whitney, Papi, Fang, Wendy and Rod (all in pretty good spaces but I suppose I'll trade them for other villagers)
Can't pass this one up.

And a huge +1 is that it doesn't have a gazillion of rocks in unnecessary places.


----------



## cIementine

_In the middle of resetting. Does 'Cape May' sound like a cute town name? I am having a cutesy but natural cafe theme and I think 'cape may cafe' would have a ring to it as my home theme ? ▽ ` )ﾉ  Cape May cafe is a restaurant in Disney World that I love so it is mostly named after that :3 I also think it's very cute ;u;_


----------



## poliwag0

olivetree123 said:


> I'm kind of toying with the idea of doing a total reset like
> just saving my tools, money, and hybrid pairs (only 2 of each kind vs taking all of them)
> nothing else.
> 
> really the only reason i'm saving some of this is for my catalog (I don't even want some of these sets i'm preparing to move over, i just want to fill the catalog)
> it sounds kind of appealing but there's a few things i just couldn't part with; i'm too attached to my furniture :^)



Put your furniture in your closet and don't take it out until you have the same house expansion as you did when you reset.


----------



## BluebellLight

I found the perfect map+ruby  <3


----------



## cIementine

_I hate all these lucky people </3

I jumped the gun and reset and I must say, it feels good! It always does imo. I have found plenty of good maps, just they end up with cherries or pears and unbearable villagers. 

I have settled on Cape May. I was thinking of Cape Cod as a Tokyo Disneysea/Duffy the Disney bear reference, but Cape may has a better ring to it and fits my theme better.

I am looking for paths and QR outfits, but I know that I am going to have light brown pigtails as my hairstyle.

My dreamies will be Fauna (priority), Vesta (second priority), Lolly, Bluebear, Chrissy, Francine, Mira, Marshal, Fang and Bill/Beau_


----------



## lilabounce

Is it bad I'm considering resetting one of my villages over a plot reset mistake?
I find my layout okay (It's LITERALLY the same as the one Squart posted), and I would have to get someone to hold my current dreamies, but this one mistake with plot resetting is going to drive me mad.
Just today I managed to get my hands on Kyle, and I had the perfect pace for him planned out. And then I went and mucked up big time. I messed up the plot resetting on my first attempt, and got him directly in front of my campsite, which is the worst place he could of possibly gone. I could try to work around it, but I really feel like that would be super hard, and that I wouldn't be happy with it in the long run.
I need advice! I really am at a crossroads here!
(If it's any help, I'm not that far in, but I have 3 dreamies, including Kyle, there already, with a 4th in my cycling town :/)


----------



## feavre

lilabounce said:


> Is it bad I'm considering resetting one of my villages over a plot reset mistake?
> I find my layout okay (It's LITERALLY the same as the one Squart posted), and I would have to get someone to hold my current dreamies, but this one mistake with plot resetting is going to drive me mad.
> Just today I managed to get my hands on Kyle, and I had the perfect pace for him planned out. And then I went and mucked up big time. I messed up the plot resetting on my first attempt, and got him directly in front of my campsite, which is the worst place he could of possibly gone. I could try to work around it, but I really feel like that would be super hard, and that I wouldn't be happy with it in the long run.
> I need advice! I really am at a crossroads here!
> (If it's any help, I'm not that far in, but I have 3 dreamies, including Kyle, there already, with a 4th in my cycling town :/)



Reset the town or are you able to plot reset a new villager?  
If you're referring to town, then it depends on how much you've unlocked and such.  I wouldn't if I'd started decorating and expanding the house.  If you've just started then go for it and restart.


----------



## lilabounce

feavre said:


> Reset the town or are you able to plot reset a new villager?
> If you're referring to town, then it depends on how much you've unlocked and such.  I wouldn't if I'd started decorating and expanding the house.  If you've just started then go for it and restart.



I'm really not that far in, so I think I will just restart. I'll give it a bit longer before I decide, and then I'd have to find someone to hold my dreamies...


----------



## Hyasynth

I've been toying with the idea of resetting ever since I completed my Main Street (seriously, ugh).
I lost patience fairly quickly when map resetting last year and now realize I may have screwed myself over. 

To name a few problems:

1. Re-Tail is as far from the dock as it could possibly be, making beetle selling a nightmare
2. ROCKS. ROCKS EVERYWHERE.
3. The southern half of town is almost completely empty while the northern half is cramped
4. The police booth is so isolated from the rest of town it's pointless
5. The campsite is right next to the police booth
6. The Town Square is off to a corner on the top right of town

Not to mention that I've grown tired of my town's name and of most of my villagers. I think I'm going to scrap the whole idea of set dreamies and just go with the flow, to see which villagers I actually grow fond of in-game rather than based on wiki entries. I'd miss Cherry and Kid Cat dearly, but neither of them are terribly difficult to get back so I wouldn't be too torn up about it.

If I could get someone to hold my tools, bells, hybrids, fruits, and some furniture for a while I'd reset without hesitation.


----------



## feavre

Hyasynth said:


> I've been toying with the idea of resetting ever since I completed my Main Street (seriously, ugh).
> I lost patience fairly quickly when map resetting last year and now realize I may have screwed myself over.
> 
> To name a few problems:
> 
> 1. Re-Tail is as far from the dock as it could possibly be, making beetle selling a nightmare
> 2. ROCKS. ROCKS EVERYWHERE.
> 3. The southern half of town is almost completely empty while the northern half is cramped
> 4. The police booth is so isolated from the rest of town it's pointless
> 5. The campsite is right next to the police booth
> 6. The Town Square is off to a corner on the top right of town
> 
> Not to mention that I've grown tired of my town's name and of most of my villagers. I think I'm going to scrap the whole idea of set dreamies and just go with the flow, to see which villagers I actually grow fond of in-game rather than based on wiki entries. I'd miss Cherry and Kid Cat dearly, but neither of them are terribly difficult to get back so I wouldn't be too torn up about it.
> 
> If I could get someone to hold my tools, bells, hybrids, fruits, and some furniture for a while I'd reset without hesitation.



You can dump the stuff in my town if you wish.


----------



## Hyasynth

feavre said:


> You can dump the stuff in my town if you wish.


Aww, can I? 
I have a lot of stuff to move (nearly a full beach, though I may end up leaving a few things behind). Is that alright?


----------



## feavre

Hyasynth said:


> Aww, can I?
> I have a lot of stuff to move (nearly a full beach, though I may end up leaving a few things behind). Is that alright?



Sure I'll add you. And I have a big beach and room on the ground too so it's fine.


----------



## BluebellLight

Found my town of Wisteria <3
I got a pretty good map, and Bruce<3


----------



## feavre

BluebellLight said:


> Found my town of Wisteria <3
> I got a pretty good map, and Bruce<3


Ah post the map!


----------



## olivetree123

Purging myself of all this unnecessary furniture is relaxing
I actually like resetting a bit ahaha ;;
I'd love it more finding a permanent town but I love changing things up too..........

(i think i need a second copy)


----------



## duhkee

Old town:


Spoiler







Started it in September, had a "break" from November until just a week ago or so, and yesterday I realized that I wasn't very happy (okay, I knew that already, but I did just realize that I could reset).. Especially with the big ROCK behind my house (I did *not* think that through when placing the house there..) and the map is just.. Messed up (for me) And I had pears as my fruit.. I hate pears IRL, can't stand them! So annoying... 

So I started resetting today, less than 10 times and i got this:


Spoiler






And it's PERFECT!  the Town House and the Central Station is both green (no idea what they were before but i like this) Re-Tail close to docks, ORANGES and my house is placed at a wonderful spot just beside the waterfall!
And yes, the date is wrong in the second picture.. I wanted to do this yesterday but it was so late and I want the house to be done as soon as possible, so I'm cheating with TT (First time in NL) and changing the date to today when I'm done with the first payment today.. Also sending in a second person to live there for pathmaking =)

Thank you belltreeforum, thanks to you crazy people I realized I could be crazy as well and reset to play my game and be happy about everything! =)


----------



## Squart

I can't stop resetting. Whenever I find a good map there's just something..lacking. What do I do?


----------



## Hyasynth

Squart said:


> I can't stop resetting. Whenever I find a good map there's just something..lacking. What do I do?


Keep resetting until you're 100% satisfied. If you're looking for a long-term town, you shouldn't compromise.

I'm still working on resetting, myself.
I had found a fairly nice, roomy layout with a southern waterfall at one point, but Re-Tail was still too far away for my liking.


----------



## Cariad

I need someone to hold a load of my stuff. For a day. Only a beach-ful. Vm me <3


----------



## Sumia

Plot resetting to place Chrissy. But I didn't plan to put pwp to reduce choices to place her anywhere else in the map, and it left a lot of space it can respawn. I was wondering if it was possible to go back one day before the field house is settled to place 2 characters houses in some places + a pwp without risking to maybe cancel or what her moving in ? My last save was the day before the field spot arrives.


----------



## Mey

I've been thinking about resetting for a while now, but my town has come so far that I don't think I should... I have all of main street except the fortune teller, including the fully upgraded department store, plus a halfway-complete house, and two favorite villagers... but I just really dislike my town layout. 

I didn't think about it at all when I made my town, and just randomly picked one of the first options and went with it. I also didn't plan out any of the permanent PWP buildings. My house was randomly plopped down as well, and is kind of in an awkward spot.

Is it worth it to reset and lose all my progress, or should I just do what I can with the layout I have?


----------



## Rokushi

Sumia said:


> Plot resetting to place Chrissy. But I didn't plan to put pwp to reduce choices to place her anywhere else in the map, and it left a lot of space it can respawn. I was wondering if it was possible to go back one day before the field house is settled to place 2 characters houses in some places + a pwp without risking to maybe cancel or what her moving in ? My last save was the day before the field spot arrives.



Yes, that's possible, I've done it a few times.  Just go back to the previous day (last time you saved) by using the 3DS clock to build the new character houses. To be extra safe, I always check with the new character to make sure the plot is not here. Then you can change the date back to today again and continue plot resetting. Whatever you do, don't log in as your mayor on the day Chrissy is placing her plot. Good luck!


----------



## Sumia

Mey said:


> I've been thinking about resetting for a while now, but my town has come so far that I don't think I should... I have all of main street except the fortune teller, including the fully upgraded department store, plus a halfway-complete house, and two favorite villagers... but I just really dislike my town layout.
> View attachment 45629
> I didn't think about it at all when I made my town, and just randomly picked one of the first options and went with it. I also didn't plan out any of the permanent PWP buildings. My house was randomly plopped down as well, and is kind of in an awkward spot.
> 
> Is it worth it to reset and lose all my progress, or should I just do what I can with the layout I have?



If you are really attached to what you got so far, but really want to reset at the same time, you still can find kind and generous people around here who will accept to keep your villagers the time for you to reset and all. The same goes for you items and Bells I guess. As you'll just restart, you won't have to do cycle things for you villagers. If you need to use some shops that you won't get before long, you can ask for it on the appropriate forum, there is always people to help you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rokushi said:


> Yes, that's possible, I've done it a few times.  Just go back to the previous day (last time you saved) by using the 3DS clock to build the new character houses. To be extra safe, I always check with the new character to make sure the plot is not here. Then you can change the date back to today again and continue plot resetting. Whatever you do, don't log in as your mayor on the day Chrissy is placing her plot. Good luck!



Oh, thank you very much ! On my way to do that then ~


----------



## krielle

I'm going to be resetting my 2nd town that is currently a cycling town.
I finished my first town and want to work on a 2nd one, with the perfect map.

Would anybody be kind enough to hold Gayle, some times and hybrids for me? ^^


----------



## feavre

Should I keep this one?  I like how much space is at the top but ewww pears...


----------



## poliwag0

feavre said:


> Should I keep this one?  I like how much space is at the top but ewww pears...
> 
> View attachment 45688



I love pears! <3 But there's two ponds and you could have more space. So reset.


----------



## feavre

poliwag0 said:


> I love pears! <3 But there's two ponds and you could have more space. So reset.


Hmm true enough.  But do you think it's overall pretty spacious?


----------



## poliwag0

feavre said:


> Hmm true enough.  But do you think it's overall pretty spacious?



Personally, I prefer when there's a big top section and small bottom section. Also the plaza is wasting a lot of space by not being in the corner. It's pretty good though.


----------



## olivetree123

Even with my narrowed down criteria for a map, this is still taking forever. D:


----------



## feavre

What's the criteria?

Mine's pretty picky.  Cherries, south facing waterfall, equal sized land, one pond...


----------



## MayorSaki

I don't think I could ever reset my town.. I love it so much. Even though sometimes unwanted villagers move in, you can always TT them out. I do TTing all the time, so it's not a big deal. My towns looking pretty good actually and I didn't even place PWPs to weird places or anything. I really do feel like starting the game over, soo that's why I'm planning to buy a second copy. I can reset it as much as I want to get different villagers and fruit and such.


----------



## Kairii

I recently reset a few days ago, but my problem is...Despite the fact that I like (tolerate? There's one dream neighbor here, but it's not a top priority one) my neighbors, I haven't really fallen in love with my map. It's a bit inconvenient and awkward, and I can't get past that.
I've only been in this particular game for...4 days now? Is it worth resetting again? I'm hesitant, but I know I'll never come to like this map.


----------



## Xanarcah

Kairii said:


> I recently reset a few days ago, but my problem is...Despite the fact that I like (tolerate? There's one dream neighbor here, but it's not a top priority one) my neighbors, I haven't really fallen in love with my map. It's a bit inconvenient and awkward, and I can't get past that.
> I've only been in this particular game for...4 days now? Is it worth resetting again? I'm hesitant, but I know I'll never come to like this map.



If you're sure you'll never grow to like the map, I'd say reset. Villagers come and go, but the map is the biggest unchangeable thing. Especially if you're only 4 days into playing, there's not a lot of work wasted.


----------



## TheLostEmpire

Nvm


----------



## MayorEmily

I reset pretty recently, but I'm
not sure if I'm really happy with my layout. There isn't nearly enough space, and I didn't think my permanent pwps through at all. However, I was gifted Julian, have my paths mainly done, and millions saved. :/ What do you guys think? I reset about a month ago, and about 30 - 50 hours were put in.


----------



## Momonoki

If anyone is intrested, here is my criteria:
One pond.
A not so shaky river.
Peaches. I have resetted a while, so i have cut the criteria several times.


----------



## feavre

MayorEmily said:


> I reset pretty recently, but I'm
> not sure if I'm really happy with my layout. There isn't nearly enough space, and I didn't think my permanent pwps through at all. However, I was gifted Julian, have my paths mainly done, and millions saved. :/ What do you guys think? I reset about a month ago, and about 30 - 50 hours were put in.



Hm you can get Julian held and also the bells held.  So reset   I hate when I load up the game and look at my map and I'm not happy.  You should get the map you want ^_^


----------



## carousels

i'd been resetting a while (days) and yesterday i finally found a layout that is almost perfect, it has all but one of my requirements:

southern waterfall
peaches
only one pond
beach to the left with a private beach for growing hybrids

the only thing missing is circle grass/star snow
i have square grass ;__;
i feel stupid but it's bothering me a lot. should i reset?


----------



## Libra

Thinking of resetting, but I've spent way too much time on my game to actually do so (not to mention I _really_ don't want to go through all the tutorial stuff and what not again). My town map is okay, it's just that I've spread my villagers' houses because I thought that would look better. And it did. But now I realize how much harder it makes things when trying to place PWP's that would look good together. So now I'm half tempted to make my villagers move, get new villagers and place their houses together, so that I have more free room to work with. Just not sure if I really want to do this, but it is an option that might work, I think.


----------



## feavre

carousels said:


> i'd been resetting a while (days) and yesterday i finally found a layout that is almost perfect, it has all but one of my requirements:
> 
> southern waterfall
> peaches
> only one pond
> beach to the left with a private beach for growing hybrids
> 
> the only thing missing is circle grass/star snow
> i have square grass ;__;
> i feel stupid but it's bothering me a lot. should i reset?


Grass is kind of a minor detail.  I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## Kairii

So I wound up resetting and I think I like my town. I got 4 villagers who I intend to move out, but I also got Lolly. <3
All of my main buildings (town hall, retail, and plaza) are up on the top half of the map, just the way I like.
I didn't get cherries like I wanted as my fruit, but Isabelle gave me a bushel of 3! So lucky me. 
There's a nice little square dip in my river right down the center that gave me a nice idea for some PWP and my house. 

Successful reset, methinks.


----------



## olivetree123

I think I'm going to try this map out for a little bit; the beach isn't on the right side, so it's gonna take a while to get used to but honestly that doesn't matter if I had to pick.
(circle grass too but i'm seriously not gonna reset over grass ^^;

Villager places bug me a TON though:
- Tabby is the house in front of re-tail (I love Tabby this is tragic b/c she needs to go)
- Simon is in front of me (you ain't stopping me from setting my house where I want it)
But villagers aren't permanent so I'm debating...

It meets everything else I want, so I think I'll just wander around it for a while and see. :x


----------



## Improv

good luck to everyone resetting! i've had my town for just over a month and i do believe i've finally found a town i am content with.


----------



## SuperSparky1

One month ago...  I resetted my town.  I did it to start on a NEW LEAF and to get a better town layout.  Three days later, I found my new town layout with basically everything I wanted and BISKIT!! AJIAIPGUUUI!!    My town isn't as developed as my old town, but I'm liking the amount of space.  I only need three of my dreamies now, due to me getting Whitney today.  I'm SO glad I reset my town!


----------



## Squart

Criteria:
Horizontal River (not too bendy)
Circle/Triangle Grass
No narrow gaps


----------



## cIementine

_I found a decent town with Merry, Maple, Ankha, Lucky, and Leonardo. They were all great villagers but the town hall placement and colours were bad and Lucky moved too close to re-tail. So I'm still resetting. Plus, they weren't dreamies, just good villagers._


----------



## Xanarcah

Eugh. I am ONE VILLAGER AWAY from being able to reset Edolas again. D: Just one. Need to get Zucker ooouuuutttt.


----------



## Toeto

Avalon said:


> _I found a decent town with Merry, Maple, Ankha, Lucky, and Leonardo. They were all great villagers but the town hall placement and colours were bad and Lucky moved too close to re-tail. So I'm still resetting. Plus, they weren't dreamies, just good villagers._




Wow I'd die if I found those 5 as my starters haha.


----------



## cIementine

_Aha, I couldn't believe my eyes at first! xD_


----------



## carousels

i decided to keep my town
i can just cover the ugly grass with flowers ^^


----------



## Toeto

I still have a gamecard that's not in use right now. But I don't need a second town at the moment, kinda want to do a Spanish town but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Mey

Urgh, now I'm seriously considering resetting ><. I've tried to make my map work but I just hate it sooo much and there's so much awkward wasted space. How does holding items work? Do you just dump them all in someones town while you reset? Somehow I'd feel kind of bad doing that!


----------



## feavre

Yup, and it's a hassle for the holder's town but usually it's a courtesy to either take only one day resetting or give them a tip.  I hold items all the time and since I unfortuantely haven't been playing much it's not a big deal at all ^_^


----------



## poliwag0

Mey said:


> Urgh, now I'm seriously considering resetting ><. I've tried to make my map work but I just hate it sooo much and there's so much awkward wasted space. How does holding items work? Do you just dump them all in someones town while you reset? Somehow I'd feel kind of bad doing that!



Yeah. You can also get your villagers held. I can hold your items if you want.


----------



## celezte

animal crossing is one of those games that have practically infinite playability, and once you get so far and do so much without hacking, you dont think of resetting all of that.


----------



## AbsoluteZer0

^It really depends on who you are

Some people just love a fresh experience, or even what they consider at the time to be the perfect experience; and restart to get that.


----------



## easthastings

I think I'm gonna reset my main town because my map is pretty bad and villager houses are in weird spots. But I have Marshal and Hazel and I really want to keep them :/ I also have a TON of items and bells that I want to move over to my second town before I reset. Bleh


----------



## feavre

Someone can hold marshall and hazel is pretty cheap to buy back   I'd reset if the map sucks.  And items are easily held.


----------



## OmegaRid

I'd to "reset" because I lost my game. But yeah, when I don't like the map and (maybe) some villagers), I don't waste my time and I reset. This time, I'm lucky having three of my "final list" dreamies


----------



## olivetree123

easthastings said:


> I think I'm gonna reset my main town because my map is pretty bad and villager houses are in weird spots. But I have Marshal and Hazel and I really want to keep them :/ I also have a TON of items and bells that I want to move over to my second town before I reset. Bleh



I actually wouldn't bother holding Marshal because one of the first few days of the game, you're going to be randomly given a smug villager so you can always plot reset for him on that day. (just create a new character every day to be safe)

The same can go for Hazel since you'd get an uchi the same way, at least from my experience. (at least i think she's an uchi orz i'm bad remembering personalities)


----------



## Gingersnap

I'm going to get a second copy, so town resetting there is going to be fun.
I've already figured out my dream villagers too, I just have to wait until Monday.


----------



## Xanarcah

I'm going to reset Edolas TONIGHT~! : D 

Here's hoping I roll a decent map and some awesome villagers!

I'm really hoping to get Ankha so I can have her show up with Lucky on my Main Street. o:


----------



## hanzy

Been thinking of resetting for ages now. I think I will sometime soon, as my map is pretty annoying but I also kind of love it at the same time, but I do really need more space for PWPs etc. This is my map if you're interested:







But how easy is it to find people to hold villagers? I'd probably only want Dotty, Portia and Benjamin held, as I don't know if I've ever even seen them up for trade on here.


----------



## Libra

hanzy said:


> But how easy is it to find people to hold villagers?



Depends on how many villagers you want held, but people here are very friendly and helpful, so I'm sure you'll find someone to help you!


----------



## BluebellLight

Once I get Merengue out for someone I'm gonna reset my 3rd town and flow through normally (no plot resetting/TT) it's gonna be a challenge though because I'm a chronic TT'er lol


----------



## poliwag0

BluebellLight said:


> Once I get Merengue out for someone I'm gonna reset my 3rd town and flow through normally (no plot resetting/TT) it's gonna be a challenge though because I'm a chronic TT'er lol



I don't TT, but I think I would die without plot resetting. Good luck!


----------



## BluebellLight

poliwag0 said:


> I don't TT, but I think I would die without plot resetting. Good luck!



im considering not plot resetting but I might just plot reset and go with w/e villagers and not have dreamies!


----------



## Carlee

I've had my main town for almost a year, and I've gotten all the upgrades for my homes, the shops, etc. It was my first town.
But I feel like my town is just messy and over cluttered and stuff isn't placed very well. I feel like I'm throwing away all the time I put into my first town as well by resetting? 
I haven't been playing it very much either as I'm bored with it, and I made an all wolf town just for the hell of it. 
I have actual dreamies and I like hunting for villagers.
I love my map though, but things like villager house placement, my police station and others are just odd. And I don r feel like cleaning out everything and reconstruction--I've done it once.

Have you ever restarted your main town? Did you regret it?


----------



## poliwag0

It seems like you want to reset, so I think you should. And map resetting only takes a few minutes anyways.


----------



## NSFW

I don't know if I should reset my town since I have alot of stuff and its boring + crowded and i want my town to be pretty and stuff.
dc: 5200-3371-7048


----------



## Gingersnap

UGH! I finally get a perfect map with great villagers are theres a bad rock placement
Should I keep it anyway?


Bad pic but you get the idea


----------



## Hirisa

One bad rock placement vs a map you love and "good villagers"? No contest. Besides, I have that same rock placement in two of my towns, and it's easy to landscape around.


----------



## Improv

That rock will always be there if there's a pond by the train station.

I'd say keep it.


----------



## Xanarcah

So I finally reset my town. Spent a couple resets looking for a decent map with good starting villagers. 

Rolled a town with Genji, Chief, Punchy, and Rudy as starters. 

Thought about it. Decided to keep going. 

Rolled a town with Fang and Stitches 10 minutes later. Decided to stick with it!

And then I started doing resets to eliminate the Uchi plot, so I'd be limited to looking for Normal and Smug. Two resets in? Julian. Looks like he was impatient to see me. xD; 

Another three resets to find an Uchi? Phoebe. She's in an AWEFUL place, though, smack in front of my house and next door to the Hown Hall. .-.

This town is going pretty well so far~


----------



## Gingersnap

Woo kept the map and couldn't be happier! 
Now it's time to do the lovely task of villager resetting.


----------



## Hyasynth

Three rounds of villager resetting later, and I've netted Marshal (by accident!), Muffy, and Genji. They're all keepers. I've got one more random move-in before I hit 9 villagers. 

I'm going for a 2-of-each-tier system in my town, with as much species diversity as possible. I still need something from tiers 3 and 4, so that's what I'll aim for next.


----------



## Gingersnap

Sadly my perfect town got deleted by me accidently dropping my 3DS .-.
Luckily my main town is safe.

OH MY GOD, I JUST LOADED A NEW TOWN AND GOT FAUNA, ROSIE, AND BRUCE.

mfw when theres an ugly rock cluster in town i hate my luck


----------



## olivetree123

I've decided to keep my town for now.
Unsure about my character's face which might be a big issue later but eeeh, I've already picked up all my stuff and paid off a few loans. Probably just not used to it. (Face CAA)


_who said map resetting takes a few minutes what kind of luck do you even have to have map resetting take under an hour_ ;-;


----------



## poliwag0

olivetree123 said:


> _who said map resetting takes a few minutes what kind of luck do you even have to have map resetting take under an hour_ ;-;



I think my map resets have taken 5 minutes and 3 minutes.  Although I didn't care about grass and native fruits.



Spoiler: wow, this is the perfect excuse to post my map in this thread! i totally don't do that in every single other thread i post in


----------



## Andelsky

I have made a Sailor Moon themed town including; characters, themed houses and outfits.. Thing is I'm not sure if I should keep the one I have or start over.

I don't have the most lovely map I know.. My villager houses aren't done..

But I do have on the other hand my villagers, lots of badges, and upgraded houses..

So I'm torn. I'm looking for people willing to visit my dream town; don't mind all the items on the ground.. I have to put them away on the respective characters. I want some opinions on what people think.. if its going in a good way or if I should restart, rename Andel to Serena.. etc/etc. It'd be easy to get the QR codes.. as most I made myself.. the outfits will be easily replaced.. and the paths are online.

Thanks so much ;//; I will return the favor by visiting your town if you'd like?
5500-3708-0882


----------



## olivetree123

poliwag0 said:


> I think my map resets have taken 5 minutes and 3 minutes.  Although I didn't care about grass and native fruits.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: wow, this is the perfect excuse to post my map in this thread! i totally don't do that in every single other thread i post in
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 46346


Even so, it still takes me a good few hours just for a good map. :x I guess the animal crossing gods don't favor me.

That is some REALLY nice building placement, woah
//jealous


----------



## hanzy

So, I do love my town to bits. It has pears (my faves), nice building placement, blue town hall, red train station, and for me I've decided it's generally quite perfect. As in, it wasn't my perfect town to begin with, but it's grown to be. 

However, I've started to become a little bored with the game. I feel like I need a fresh start, but I also don't want to delete my current town. I need new goals and new faces, but again, I love all my villagers and my town, so I'm extremely torn. I'm not going to get a second copy because for me, personally, it feels like a waste of money, so that's out of the question 

I just need some advice on what to do. D:


----------



## cIementine

hanzy said:


> So, I do love my town to bits. It has pears (my faves), nice building placement, blue town hall, red train station, and for me I've decided it's generally quite perfect. As in, it wasn't my perfect town to begin with, but it's grown to be.
> 
> However, I've started to become a little bored with the game. I feel like I need a fresh start, but I also don't want to delete my current town. I need new goals and new faces, but again, I love all my villagers and my town, so I'm extremely torn. I'm not going to get a second copy because for me, personally, it feels like a waste of money, so that's out of the question
> 
> I just need some advice on what to do. D:



_If you feel like resetting, do it. I say get a maximum of 3 favourite villagers held (no smugs or uchis, you can plot reset for those). Then you have a nice mix of familiar faces and new ones. If you regret not getting a villager held, you can always get them back. _


----------



## Libra

hanzy said:


> I just need some advice on what to do. D:



Maybe take a break for a few weeks? And if you still feel the same way about your town when you return to your game, you can still consider whether to reset or not.


----------



## feavre

hanzy said:


> So, I do love my town to bits. It has pears (my faves), nice building placement, blue town hall, red train station, and for me I've decided it's generally quite perfect. As in, it wasn't my perfect town to begin with, but it's grown to be.
> 
> However, I've started to become a little bored with the game. I feel like I need a fresh start, but I also don't want to delete my current town. I need new goals and new faces, but again, I love all my villagers and my town, so I'm extremely torn. I'm not going to get a second copy because for me, personally, it feels like a waste of money, so that's out of the question
> 
> I just need some advice on what to do. D:


You could start a new character ^_^


----------



## BluebellLight

resetting my 3rd town
this is fun -_-


----------



## Leopardfire

My third town is downloading right now... Gonna be town resetting for a decent map and some rabbit starters. owo


----------



## Leopardfire

I got Ankha in my second reset, but no bunnies, so I reset... ;w;


----------



## olivetree123

whoops wrong thread . _ .


----------



## JellyBeans

I haven't been on AC in ages. I thought i'd found a town but coming back to it, I really don't like it, so back to resetting! I'm just going to go for the first town that doesn't have thin strips of land and live with it, cause if I don't i'll be resetting, like, forever.


----------



## Gingersnap

My first town corrupted but in my new new town of my first copy I have Whitney, Beau, and Bunnie as starters so that's pretty cool.


----------



## BluebellLight

Resetting my third town.
I decided I'm gonna do that Beatles themed town after all.
Mayor Paul of Revolver <3


----------



## trafalgar

I really don't know if I should reset. My map SUCKS, everyone's houses are a mess, my town itself is a huge mess. Lots of flowers, all scattered everywhere. I don't KNOW how to fix my town. But I have every store minus the Katrina one and T.I.Y. I have the Cafe and 2nd museum floor. I also have a huge collection of fishes and fosils and insects. Plus I have half of my dreames adquired.
I'm desperately trying to find someone who would help me organize my town, but they would only do jobs like cutting trees and stuff and that's not what I need. I suck at organization... I need help


----------



## Lykke

trafalgar said:


> I really don't know if I should reset. My map SUCKS, everyone's houses are a mess, my town itself is a huge mess. Lots of flowers, all scattered everywhere. I don't KNOW how to fix my town. But I have every store minus the Katrina one and T.I.Y. I have the Cafe and 2nd museum floor. I also have a huge collection of fishes and fosils and insects. Plus I have half of my dreames adquired.
> I'm desperately trying to find someone who would help me organize my town, but they would only do jobs like cutting trees and stuff and that's not what I need. I suck at organization... I need help



After my exams, I could take a look at your town and maybe help you!  But that's not before two-three weeks! I would say that if you're already thinking about resetting, chances are that thought will reoccur again! So you should just do it! And those things you can always get back (museum and stuff), but you can never acquire the feeling of loving your town if you hate it before you even have done anything with it!


----------



## WonderK

trafalgar said:


> I really don't know if I should reset. My map SUCKS, everyone's houses are a mess, my town itself is a huge mess. Lots of flowers, all scattered everywhere. I don't KNOW how to fix my town. But I have every store minus the Katrina one and T.I.Y. I have the Cafe and 2nd museum floor. I also have a huge collection of fishes and fosils and insects. Plus I have half of my dreames adquired.
> I'm desperately trying to find someone who would help me organize my town, but they would only do jobs like cutting trees and stuff and that's not what I need. I suck at organization... I need help



I can come over and try to help you out with some designs and layouts if you want. If it makes you feel better, I've reset my game before. First town I had I played in for about a month until I reset it. Decided that the layout was going to bug me to death so it was better to reset now than later.


----------



## carousels

i reset my 2nd town and found this map, should i keep it?
i love the location of all the buildings but i'm worried after i build the cafe, police station etc i won't have enough space for other PWPs
what do you guys think?


----------



## poliwag0

carousels said:


> i reset my 2nd town and found this map, should i keep it?
> i love the location of all the buildings but i'm worried after i build the cafe, police station etc i won't have enough space for other PWPs
> what do you guys think?



You have a big river (very little space), bad re-tail spot, weirdly shaped pond and a private beach. So you should probably reset.
I prefer when the buildings are lined up and beside the train station, like this


----------



## carousels

yeah, i already reset lol.
thank you for that brutal honesty tho, i appreciate it.


----------



## BluebellLight

sTILL RESETTING for a one pond town with town hall and retail in a line

- - - Post Merge - - -

are you kidding me I clicked on a fricking mediocre town just to see who was in it and its dAISY WILLOW AND WENDY GREETING ME AT THE TRAIN STATION THREE DREAMIES
but the map is awful frick


----------



## poliwag0

I want to reset my town because I don't want a bunny themed town anymore but it's called Carrot. D:
View attachment 47098


----------



## Lykke

poliwag0 said:


> I want to reset my town because I don't want a bunny themed town anymore but it's called Carrot. D:
> View attachment 47098



I think Carrot is an original name!  And it's cute, it doesn't have to be bunny-accosiated because it's name is Carrot


----------



## BluebellLight

poliwag0 said:


> I want to reset my town because I don't want a bunny themed town anymore but it's called Carrot. D:
> View attachment 47098



keep yo town fool
carrot is a really cute name :3 i'd keep it <3


----------



## WonderK

poliwag0 said:


> I want to reset my town because I don't want a bunny themed town anymore but it's called Carrot. D:
> View attachment 47098



I wouldn't mind with the town name. It's not bad haha. Your town layout looks really nice and smooth. I recommend you don't reset in my opinion.


----------



## AbsoluteZer0

Haha Carrot is really cute. You should keep it.


----------



## kannii0

I'm thinking about resetting tbh...
Only regrets I'll have is I'll lose my coffee shop but otherwise I'm good.
My town layout is all icky and I don't like it :c


----------



## Gingersnap

kannii0 said:


> I'm thinking about resetting tbh...
> Only regrets I'll have is I'll lose my coffee shop but otherwise I'm good.
> My town layout is all icky and I don't like it :c



I've felt this way many times, and if you're unhappy just do it.
You'll feel better and once you find that perfect town it'll all be worth it.


----------



## thebootycall

Okay, I've been working on my town since December and have obtained all of my dreamies. But I'm still not happy with my town layout and everything is all yicky. I don't like where my house, coffee shop and police station is and I just hate it! But I love all my villagers and I don't want to leave Fang, Julian, Ankha and Whitney behind.  I only have 5 million bells but I'll still need that aswell! ; - ; And my flowers. But then again I still really want to reset! Could someone possibly hold villagers/bells/items for me Tahnks!

-oh, and where would I go to get someone to hold items/bells?


----------



## Gingersnap

The reset bug has bit me once more.
I love the villagers in my first town but I was walking around and they're all in really inconvenient places. The 8 rocks I have in town are all in spots I want to place PWPs.
I forgot to reset for Caroline and she's moving in front of my town hall. 
I dont want to cycle for ALL my dreamies in Esterlyn, would it be better to just reset?


----------



## nekosync

Gingersnap said:


> The reset bug has bit me once more.
> I love the villagers in my first town but I was walking around and they're all in really inconvenient places. The 8 rocks I have in town are all in spots I want to place PWPs.
> I forgot to reset for Caroline and she's moving in front of my town hall.
> I dont want to cycle for ALL my dreamies in Esterlyn, would it be better to just reset?



Maybe it'd be best to reset; you can change your villagers but you can't change your layout.

- - - Post Merge - - -



thebootycall said:


> Okay, I've been working on my town since December and have obtained all of my dreamies. But I'm still not happy with my town layout and everything is all yicky. I don't like where my house, coffee shop and police station is and I just hate it! But I love all my villagers and I don't want to leave Fang, Julian, Ankha and Whitney behind.  I only have 5 million bells but I'll still need that aswell! ; - ; And my flowers. But then again I still really want to reset! Could someone possibly hold villagers/bells/items for me Tahnks!
> 
> -oh, and where would I go to get someone to hold items/bells?



I think you should reset; you can always get those villagers back I could hold your stuff for you, if you want.


----------



## Sumire Kanzaki

Right now my town looks like this




These are the issues that are making me consider resetting:

-My favorite villagers moved out.
-Two villagers, as you can see, moved in right in front of my bridges, and it's really annoying.
-When I tried making a path around my house, I realized I put my house in a dumb place and it's too close to the edge. (is it possible to just remake your house without resetting?)

A general question, when you set out to landscape your town and build paths, PWPs, etc, do you find resetting helpful?


----------



## Gingersnap

Magic Conch, will I ever be able to keep a town for more than a month?


- - - Post Merge - - -



Sumire Kanzaki said:


> Right now my town looks like this
> 
> View attachment 47410
> 
> These are the issues that are making me consider resetting:
> 
> -My favorite villagers moved out.
> -Two villagers, as you can see, moved in right in front of my bridges, and it's really annoying.
> -When I tried making a path around my house, I realized I put my house in a dumb place and it's too close to the edge. (is it possible to just remake your house without resetting?)
> 
> A general question, when you set out to landscape your town and build paths, PWPs, etc, do you find resetting helpful?



Sadly it is not possible to remake your home without resetting. Villagers can always move out and you can cycle them if you really want. 
Villagers can always be obtained again but layout cannot. This is why when I look at the map on the train, I choose where I'd like the non-demolishable PWPs to go first and if there's a rock there, I reset. 
If you're really unhappy, I'd be best to pull the plug. You'll just feel guilty keeping the town.


----------



## CamelotHannah

I have been resetting my map for hours...Help...me.....


----------



## Improv

CamelotHannah said:


> I have been resetting my map for hours...Help...me.....



Resetting for a good map takes forever. Just keep at it though, it's worth it 100% at the end!


----------



## Bearica

I plan on resetting my first town soon (after I sell all of the valuable villagers in it lmao) because the map is awful and cramped, and I only want to keep like.. two villagers from it.


----------



## CamelotHannah

^ I should have sold my villagers (but I didnt feel like transferring the bells) I couldve been rich. Its been almost 24 hours and Im still town resetting.


----------



## Dogoat

I plan to reset my town on June 9th. I've packed up all the items I want to keep and sold all the ones I don't want. Moving all of my stuff to my second town on June 8th, cycling in my main to move Julian and Diana out. Really hope I can find a town that sticks this time.


----------



## Xanarcah

Punchy FINALLY pinged me in Edolas, and I'm itching to get him out so I can reset again. D: Really don't like running around the giant river. 

I'm 23mil away from being able to reset it, though. D: And like, 175 mushrooms and a handful of furniture. I'm torn between just selling it back to Retail or actually, painstakingly, transferring it to my other town. .-. But I have so much crap already...


----------



## tinytaylor

I'm planning to reset this week. I'm working hard to make my hybrids and stuff hah.
I've begun collecting money for my new town (8 mil) and I have my cedars and bush starts lined up!
so much excitement


----------



## CaptiveLegacy

All I keep doing is resetting, I can't settle on a town on my new copy of ACNL xD


----------



## Xanarcah

Started my new town~

The first map was a no-go, but the second one I went with? Lolly is a starter. SHE'S SO CUUUUTE! I just want to cuddle her little kitty face. xD; 

I've never had her before, she's adorable~


Also, Julian just put his house two spaces to the right of my mayor's house. He really does love me. <3


----------



## sweetmango

A lot of people reset due to inactivity as well!


----------



## starredthought

I've been playing for less than a month, only about 2.5 weeks and I didn't hate my town layout until I tried to lay down pattern paths and stuff. I feel like I've done a lot in that time and yet I haven't done much at all. I don't know if I want to reset. Opinions?


----------



## Improv

I've been thinking about resetting on either June 1st or June 9th for a couple of reasons:

a.) I want a fresh start for summer.
b.) I want a new town name.
c.) I want a new mayor name.

But, I actually like my map & my house & my furniture + I have a lot of things unlocked. I'm not sure if I'll have the motivation to bug hunt or catch fish in this new town, it's hard enough right now in this town. Maybe that'll change once I have nothing to do all summer? 

Do you think I should reset for summer? I've got some time to think this over, I don't want to make any rash decisions.


----------



## olivetree123

The only two things I hate waiting for when I reset:

- 2nd floor of the museum (unorderable furniture storage)
- dream suite (i love visiting towns ;-

I can live with taking a while to get everything else. :I


----------



## Ghostlyboo

I'd like to reset soon too. I don't like my river or where the Re-Tail and dock are, I don't like the slope positions either... Only reason I haven't yet is because I don't have a 2nd 3ds/2ds with another game o move things over there or friends with a 3ds and the game. I don't want to lose all my items or hybrids ;n;


----------



## lumineerin

starredthought said:


> I've been playing for less than a month, only about 2.5 weeks and I didn't hate my town layout until I tried to lay down pattern paths and stuff. I feel like I've done a lot in that time and yet I haven't done much at all. I don't know if I want to reset. Opinions?



Just remember that anything you lose can be regained. If you don't like your layout, the only thing you can do to change it is to reset!


----------



## JellyBeans

JellyBeans said:


> I haven't been on AC in ages. I thought i'd found a town but coming back to it, I really don't like it, so back to resetting! I'm just going to go for the first town that doesn't have thin strips of land and live with it, cause if I don't i'll be resetting, like, forever.



It's 10 days later and i still haven't reset. I've got some spare time, so I'm going to try to stay away from other video games i've been playing non stop and pick up AC for once. I've had a nice long break, so I'm hoping to come back to it with fresh eyes!  And I think I will properly reset, but if it goes on for far too long (tbh it already has) I'll just go with the first decent town I see (basically one with no thin strips of land, they annoy the heck out of me)

so yeah.


----------



## NSFW

i forgot i didnt need to reset my main town since the people that visited so far (for retail method and villagers) said my town is looking pretty good!!


----------



## starredthought

I reset and I still don't know if I'm happy with the layout. It has a huge windy river, but that left me with a fair amount of open space (almost too much) Would someone be able to hold my bells and items while I reset (again....)


----------



## Ghostlyboo

I could help you out! I'd like to reset too so if you could hold my stuff after your done that'd be nice ^ ^;


----------



## starredthought

Ghostlyboo said:


> I could help you out! I'd like to reset too so if you could hold my stuff after your done that'd be nice ^ ^;


Sure thing! Lemme add you and we can start stuff!


----------



## Ghostlyboo

starredthought said:


> Sure thing! Lemme add you and we can start stuff!



Okay! Thanks a ton!


----------



## Momonoki

I should just state that I'm taking a pause from AC, because i have too much going on and no town to get back to, heh.


----------



## PaperCat

Part of me wants to reset, because I am iffy on my map, but I don't want to lose three of my villagers.


----------



## hanzy

PaperCat said:


> Part of me wants to reset, because I am iffy on my map, but I don't want to lose three of my villagers.



You could ask people to hold those villagers, there's only 3. I'd say reset if that's the _only _thing you're worried about. Or if you don't want people to hold them, I'm sure it won't be too difficult to find them on here again.


----------



## PaperCat

hanzy said:


> You could ask people to hold those villagers, there's only 3. I'd say reset if that's the _only _thing you're worried about. Or if you don't want people to hold them, I'm sure it won't be too difficult to find them on here again.



That is true. But I am also kind of lazy, and I just upgraded my house and I am unsure if I want to restart again.


----------



## Improv

So, I did end up resetting and I am glad I did. I found a map that is so good within like five minutes of resetting. I wish I had gotten someone to hold my bells and clothes, but oh well. I can earn all those back.


----------



## Gingersnap

I've been resetting for probs 5 days for my second town with no luck.
I get good layouts with terrible villagers, I'm just really picky.

I got a good layout with Lolly, Lobo, and Cube. Sadly rock placement kills me again.


----------



## Leopardfire

I think I'm going to reset Floralia again. I want to make an ever generic cat town. The only villagers I'll be really upset to leave are Phoebe and Beau, both of which I will get in Chrome.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And it's gone. Time to town reset!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just got greeted by Elvis, Mott, and Tangy. It was funny seeing two lions stand side-by-side. I didn't keep the town though, Tangy is one of my least favorite cats.


----------



## Leopardfire

I just came across some fantastic starters: Butch, Maple, Papi, Amelia, and Bella (eh). No cats though, so I reset. q.q


----------



## Improv

I reset my town from yesterday already, haha. I couldn't stand the villagers that were in it at all. :v


----------



## JellyBeans

FOUND A TOWN!!! I LOVE IT.

Ok... it took me like 5 minutes to find it. It's got a load of open space in the top right corner, and a central plaza, which I love. I've already sort of planned where to put my police station, cafe and house. When I get them. I have decent starters: Dotty, Vladimir, Prince, Celia and Poncho <3!! HERE IS THE BEST PART. IT HAS ONE POND. ONE. CIRCLE GRASS. YES, CIRCLE. AND EVEN BETTER. APPLES!!! I COULD NOT BE HAPPIER I SWEAR. Wooh, gotta chill. I will edit this post with a crappy quality picture of the map. I love it, seriously, I'm keeping this.


----------



## cIementine

_Still resetting. Settled on a mayor and town name that is cute and authentic. I think Mayor Marie of Portilis is great! I'm hoping to get Lolly or Fauna as a starter or another dreamie and be able to plot reset for a normal. _


----------



## Sanaki

Still map resetting.. Found like 3 good maps with the starting fruit I wanted but the town hall placement or ponds just ruined it.


----------



## Gingersnap

Got a great map with Fang and Stitches as starters! <3
Kid Cat and Gayle are in my town too but they're alright villagers.
Becky can leave as soon as possible.


----------



## Sanaki

I found a decent map with Fang.. but there was a pond and rocks that would get in the way. :x


----------



## Ami Mercury

I decided I want to start Mercury over. Because I hate the spot I placed the campsite, really want a better map, and since I got that streetpass move in I got NOTHING from the campsite which cancelled Fauna, so it was pointless to build. Plus, I want to give her a chance since I liked Beau.


----------



## Beary

*Resetting for town map - Chat, fun, and entertainment*

Soooo, I'm resetting again. It's probably going to take a while, so I'd like to get to know some people as I bore myself to death resetting.

I already have some ideas for a Town name and character name..I was thinking Teddie of Corduroy? As you can probably tell, I like bears. x3

Feel free to post gifs, drawings, anything! Just don't make me bored. o3o


----------



## Ami Mercury

I have decided to do this to. I REALLY need a better map for Mercury. I really have grown to hate the current one. Plus the campsite location is REALLY bad, plus since I ended up getting nothing from it at all, it was pointless to build. Plus I want to give Fauna a chance in this town, since I said I would.


----------



## Beary

I've decided on an all-bear town. 8D <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ami Mercury said:


> I have decided to do this to. I REALLY need a better map for Mercury. I really have grown to hate the current one. Plus the campsite location is REALLY bad, plus since I ended up getting nothing from it at all, it was pointless to build. Plus I want to give Fauna a chance in this town, since I said I would.



Awww D:
You can always chat here! ^^


----------



## BungoTheElf

NOOOOOOO

- - - Post Merge - - -

MADDY WHY


----------



## Sanaki

I'm resetting too  So we can bore ourselves to death together.


----------



## Beary

lynn105 said:


> NOOOOOOO
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> MADDY WHY



Lynnlynnlynnlynnlynn
I'm bored with my game imsorrydontkillme


----------



## FireNinja1

LittleBeary said:


> Lynnlynnlynnlynnlynn
> I'm bored with my game imsorrydontkillme


We have roleplays in The Basement. Matter of fact the entire Basement lol.


----------



## tinytaylor

how's it going? 
i reset yesterday so I'm moving items

- - - Post Merge - - -

wut did I post this on the wrong thread


----------



## Leopardfire

LittleBeary, an all-bear town sounds unique and fun! 

I'm going back to town resetting, searching for more cats. ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just found a town with Diana and Fauna.


----------



## Sanaki

So lucky.. ._. Diana is my baeee. 

But does there ALWAYS have to be a pond beside Re-tail? ;-; I hate it so much...


----------



## Leopardfire

Diana is awesome, but I went on because there wasn't any cats and I have her in Chrome. ^^

Am I the only one who likes ponds?


----------



## poliwag0

Mayor Elsa said:


> So lucky.. ._. Diana is my baeee.
> 
> But does there ALWAYS have to be a pond beside Re-tail? ;-; I hate it so much...



Yeah, there's always a pond there. Sometimes when you go on island tours there's maps without ponds, but it's only because there's no re-tail.


----------



## Sanaki

poliwag0 said:


> Yeah, there's always a pond there. Sometimes when you go on island tours there's maps without ponds, but it's only because there's no re-tail.



So inconvenient, grrr. ._.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just found an awesome map, but I won't do a town with pears as the native fruit, had a narrow strip of unusable land, plus the plaza was a little out of place. Waaah.


----------



## Leopardfire

I just found a village with *Merry, Kid Cat,* Becky (a starter from Chrome as well), Roscoe, and Gayle!  I think I'm keeping it!


----------



## Sanaki

Congrats! 

Unfortunately for me I'm extremely picky.. There needs to be lots of open space.. and I am only going to take a good map if it is cherries most likely because the perfect cherries would just make my Japanese themed town perfect.. they're so cute looking. :3


----------



## Improv

Since Wednesday is my last day of school, I'm going to try my hardest to get a town set up today and then go on a hiatus until Wednesday (fricking exams pls leave me alone). I'm leaning towards not being picky because it's really getting old having to reset for 7 hours a day.

edit: Should my mayor's name be Nate or Noel? I can't pick one :v
PRONOUNCED AS 'NOLE'


----------



## monk

i'm starting my new cycling town but i'm trying to be careful and choose a good map that i would want to turn into a normal town eventually. that was mistake with my other cycling town :/ i hate that map lol


----------



## Sanaki

When I reset for cycle towns I just try to start with a villager that people would want lol


----------



## monk

Mayor Elsa said:


> When I reset for cycle towns I just try to start with a villager that people would want lol



yes me too lol! none of the villagers were popular at all so i decided to reset even though it was really a gorgeous map ;~;


----------



## monk

i passed up 2 perfect maps and now i keep getting ones with 3+ ponds omg no


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Not sure if I should or not. I'll put an image of my town so you guys could decide. 


Spoiler


----------



## Beary

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Not sure if I should or not. I'll put an image of my town so you guys could decide.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Jealousyyyyy


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

LittleBeary said:


> Jealousyyyyy


Wait you like my town?


----------



## Beary

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Wait you like my town?



YES.
It's better then mine..


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

LittleBeary said:


> YES.
> It's better then mine..


I have no open spaces for PWP's


----------



## monk

i just woke up and now i'm still trying to find a nice map for my cycling town lol


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I'm actually going to reset. I will post a thread asking people to hold some of my villagers


----------



## monk

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I'm actually going to reset. I will post a thread asking people to hold some of my villagers



good luck :x i only got 1 of mine held and it wasn't even a person on here. luckily some people on tumblr offered too.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

monk said:


> good luck :x i only got 1 of mine held and it wasn't even a person on here. luckily some people on tumblr offered too.



Thanks . Good luck with your good town layout


----------



## Lotte

Restarting my town again and I'm having so much trouble finding a decent map @.@


----------



## monk

still looking for that perfect map lol


----------



## Gingersnap

I let a dreamie move in too close to Town Square in Old Barley, plus I realized with my house placement I couldn't make it look nice.
Time to reset for New Barley.

I might just wait until school is over to maintain two towns too be honest.


----------



## Sanaki

Contemplating looking for another map even though I just found mine yesterday.. I'm so picky and everything..


----------



## Lualdara

Two days of resetting later, and I think I found my keeper. It's definitely not perfect (rather than having the buildings on top like I usually try for, it has re-tail on the bottom next to a pond) but it has the combination of triangle grass + apples + a south waterfall + a thin strip of land on the top which is perfect for placing the campsite. It's simple but it has what I like. I had found otherwise perfect maps before with great starters (found one with Genji and Lucky....) but they never had apples, which was a requirement...


----------



## Yggdrasil

*Should I reset?*



Spoiler











Should I reset my map? I dont really mind the way my map is right now but whenever I attempt to brainstorm on possible ways to make it unique I come up short on space.... This is also my first AN game and I have no idea what could be seen as a great map and what isn't.


----------



## Mariah

Reset. Your map is horrible.


----------



## Clara Oswald

Well I don't believe in a perfect town map so if you reset play around with a few maps then choose one you love and who knows you might get a dreamie while you reset  but as you say your map hasn't much room so I would reset if I were you


----------



## Bearica

That is an unfortunate map. Reset imo.


----------



## Arabelle

Hmm... if I were you I think I would reset.. 

I like the fact that Retails is right next to Train Station (it'd be convenient when doing trades).. but then that's about it.  The river is really curvy.. and I'd prefer simpler (more straight?) river.. so you don't have to go around when you are on one side of the land and try to go to the other side. 

Well, if you decide to keep the map.. I guess you can try to plot-reset every time someone moves in and have all the houses in the same spot, near each other.. like in the middle island (?) part or something.  Then decorate the rest of the town and use the space.  Just an idea xD


----------



## Sanaki

That map proves you will basically have no space, just reset, it's a pretty bad map imo.


----------



## Xanarcah

Everyone's idea of a "good" map is slightly different. It really depends on personal preference and what you need from it. Do a lot of beetle/fish catching on the island? Having Retail near the dock might be good. But if you do a lot of forum trading, having it near the Train Station is probably more advantageous. Some like the Plaza in the middle of the map, to be central to the town. Others like it tucked out of the way. This is all up to you. 


Having more space essentially boils down to this: 

Have a river without too many twists. The straighter it is, the better. 
Have as few ponds as possible. One or two is best. 
Have Retail/Town Hall/Plaza located towards the edges of the map, not in the middle. 

Optional: plot resetting your villagers into a little "neighborhood" creates more space to landscape and build PWPs. 


Here is one of my maps as an example of a town with a loooot of free space:


----------



## cindamia

if you're really unhappy with your map then yes! I reset because my first town map was really bad and I am in love with my new town! :3


----------



## krielle

I would reset. 
The river is just way to crazy, but if your willing to put that aside and work through everything - then don't.
I reset once, and I don't regret it at all. I kinda wish I was a bit more picky when it came to fruits though,


----------



## beemayor

When I reset my town for the first time, I picked a very specific map because I had a very specific idea for it. However, I scraped the idea and was left with a terrible map with little to no space for anything and it was horrible trying to lay paths. The map I had and the one you have now are incredibly similar, so all I can say is I've been in your position and I reset again because it was too stressful. Definitely go with a more spacious map where the river isn't too curvy and there aren't too many ponds. Having Re-Tail close to the train station is always good and as for my personal preference, it doesn't matter where the town ball is, but the plaza should be close by.


----------



## Yggdrasil

I reset my second copy and I really like the map I got, I even have a nice little pond in front of my house.  I will never have to worry about villagers parking their houses there. 



Spoiler











- - - Post Merge - - -

I also got Sprinkles and she is so adorable, I love her.


----------



## Glaceon2000

I'm glad you reset, that map is so much better! Good luck with your new town ^_^.


----------



## CaramellNeko

I dunno, depends on how much effort you put in your town already...but really, the river is horrible lol.

My town map is far from perfect. I didn't care when I started the game and now I kinda wish I HAD cared, mainly because I have like, 5 stupid ponds. But other than that, I think you can become happy with any map. Sometimes it's even fun to figure out how to live with what you got  I decided to not reset my town, but if the river really bugs you and you're not going to lose TOO much progress, go right ahead with yours.


Edit: Woops, missed the update x'D Well, have fun with your new town!


----------



## tinybears

should i reset guys? ;_; 
i've been contemplating it for ages since i know i could do more if i had a more efficiently spaced out map; thinking of all the decorating i could have done just makes me want to cry. but there's also the fact that i'd have to get all my stuff back ;_; and i have vesta, walt, apples, and triangle grass ;_;
what do you guys think?


----------



## cIementine

_^^ You can get your items held as well as your villagers. 
I personally dislike your map a lot :3_


----------



## Xanarcah

Yggdrasil said:


> I reset my second copy and I really like the map I got, I even have a nice little pond in front of my house.  I will never have to worry about villagers parking their houses there.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got Sprinkles and she is so adorable, I love her.



Congrats, that looks like a pretty promising map already! : D Good luck with your new town~


----------



## budewarmin

i would reset


----------



## Ami Mercury

Reasons why you should reset:
Top Right Corner, has the WORST thing in the game. A Narrow strip of land
Private Beach sucks.

Sorry. Did not see your new one. It's better. More room, the strip isn't as small. Same for the private beach.


----------



## Xanarcah

I've just got someone over to pull all the weeds in Edolas before I reset it again~

According to this thread, I started this town on 05-27-2014. So it only lasted a week. xD; 

I'll miss the map a bit. For a temp map, it was pretty good. And I never did get around to building the Campsite and resetting for that 100% guaranteed villager. 

But there's always next town. Which will be sometime today. I'm excited~

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just started looking for a new map. In the first batch of maps, there was one promising one. River almost straight across with the plaza in the little dip in the middle. Retail and Town Hall up by the tracks. Only two ponds. Cherries as a native fruit, which I've ever had in New Leaf. 

And

Fauna and Ankha as starters!

Gonna give this town a whirl and see how it goes~


----------



## starredthought

I'm regretting resetting my town. I haven't been as happy with how things have turned out. Maybe it's because I had my town for a few weeks and these new towns for a few days, but I just haven't been as happy. Ignorance is bliss, I suppose. I didn't know there was so much to be unhappy about until I saw this forum =/


----------



## Campy

starredthought said:


> I'm regretting resetting my town. I haven't been as happy with how things have turned out. Maybe it's because I had my town for a few weeks and these new towns for a few days, but I just haven't been as happy. Ignorance is bliss, I suppose. I didn't know there was so much to be unhappy about until I saw this forum =/


Yeah, that's the 'risk' of this forum; it makes you think about things you may not have paid much attention to otherwise. But just stay true to yourself is all I can say, really. How would you enjoy playing the game the most and what do you appreciate in a map?

This is not specifically directed at you, but from what I've seen, some people on this forum tend to get sucked into and then take over popular opinions so easily. There almost seems to be a thing like a 'bad map' now, with it having too many ponds, or a Re-tail too far from the dock, or a Plaza too close to the train tracks and things like that.. But with all of those things, you have to ask yourself: do I really care about that?

Anyway, I hope you can either find a new map you're happy with, or become happy with the one you currently have!


----------



## starredthought

I'm just debating that if I reset again if I'll go through the trouble of trying to save my bells and items, or if I should really just start fresh.


----------



## Libra

I have a second copy that I'm considering resetting (eh, more like finding a new map, since I deleted the town a while ago). I'm just so 'blah' about my main town, but I don't want to delete it. So I figure I might as well use this second copy.

Thing is... other than having to unlock everything again and also having to go through the whole tutorial stuff, I'm not looking forward to getting PWP's suggested again. I went through the list of unlocked PWP's I have and for all the time I've been playing (over 200 hours), there are still many PWP's that I haven't unlocked yet (and yes, I know; there's the whole diving trick, but you'd think that 200 hours of playing should have given some serious PWP suggestions, no?).

So, I'm curious; how do other people who reset often do this? They use the diving trick? They don't bother with PWP's? Something else? I mean; each time you reset you lose the PWP's you had unlocked, so doesn't it get annoying after a while that you have to get them suggested again? (And yes; I know that the same can be said of all the shops and what not that you have to unlock again, but you have more control over those (okay, GracieGrace doesn't count), than getting PWP's suggested because you never know why a villager pings you.)


----------



## Lotte

I wish Rover could show you an unlimited amount of maps instead of just 4. I'm getting so tired of resetting the game = w =;


----------



## Lualdara

Nevermind my last post, here I am resetting again! I'm looking for a good map, hopefully with apples and triangle grass. We'll see...


----------



## Lotte

I never noticed there were different patterned grass until I came to this thread lol


----------



## Sanaki

So.. I got really picky and reset my map again. Still going now. ;-; I'm so picky man.


----------



## Lotte

I know how you feel. I'm sooo picky with my map too :\ I've been looking for a perfect one for like .. 4 days now


----------



## Sanaki

My map just felt so one sided. There was tons of open room but then I discovered rocks in my way and my plaza got in the way too. I don't know a good place for my plaza or really the buildings in general... that's where I'm stuck. I find a problem with every map I think is good...


----------



## Lotte

I found a perfect map earlier today but there was just too many rocks so I reset.

I either want my plaza, mayor building, and re-tail next to each other in a horizontal line at the bottom of the map or I want my plaza in the middle. I can't have them at the top of the map because it bothers me.


----------



## Sanaki

Man I'm so indecisive. >_< I can't decide where I want them exactly.


----------



## Improv

I found a fantastic map for me last night! I was searching for one with a centered plaza, but I couldn't pass up how straight this river is. I actually really like it.


----------



## Sanaki

Congrats. :] I really wish I could find my map right now.. I don't want to reset anymore.


----------



## poliwag0

Xanarcah said:


> Here is one of my maps as an example of a town with a loooot of free space:



Wow our maps are almost identical!


----------



## Sanaki

poliwag0 said:


> Wow our maps are almost identical!
> View attachment 49190



I got this map earlier and nearly kept it, I regret not keeping it.. However there was a house where I would have put my house.


----------



## Campy

Wow, I never realised there were differences in the shape of the tiles surrouding the Town Plaza and Re-Tail. And maybe the Town hall, too? The previous post just made me see this.

I hiiighly doubt it, but... I wonder if it's enough reason to reset for some people.


----------



## Xanarcah

poliwag0 said:


> Wow our maps are almost identical!
> View attachment 49190



I knoooowwww, I keep eyeballing your map whenever you post it. xD; I like yours more, though, and I'm a liiiittle jealous of it. Better placement of Retail and the Town Hall. And the single pond isn't huge and in the way. 

But I've done so much in my town that resetting it isn't an option at this point. It works well enough for my purposes.


----------



## Beary

YOU PEOPLE ARE MAKING ME WANt to reSet AGAIN DAMMIT Dx


----------



## Sanaki

LittleBeary said:


> YOU PEOPLE ARE MAKING ME WANt to reSet AGAIN DAMMIT Dx



ME EXACTLY THATS WHY I DID TODAY

- - - Post Merge - - -



poliwag0 said:


> Wow our maps are almost identical!
> View attachment 49190



Now I really want this map.... >_> WAAAAAH


----------



## Xanarcah

Mayor Elsa said:


> Now I really want this map.... >_> WAAAAAH



It's an amazing map, just saying. xD I love having a huuuuge field right in the middle of town that I can sprint around in. I'm currently filling it with flowers so I can make a Dream Address for it and let people run to their hearts' content. 

/not helping


----------



## Beary

THATS IT
IM RESETTING


----------



## Sanaki

LittleBeary said:


> THATS IT
> IM RESETTING



LOL

same


----------



## Beary

Mayor Elsa said:


> LOL
> 
> same


 Wish me luck, friend.


----------



## Sanaki

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Xanarcah

LittleBeary said:


> THATS IT
> IM RESETTING





Mayor Elsa said:


> LOL
> 
> same



Good luck and have fun finding your new towns! : D


----------



## Sanaki

It took me 2 days to find the town that I reset after a day WAHH


----------



## Beary

I'm naming my character Teddie, and my town Inaba. Anybody get the reference? ;3


----------



## Xanarcah

LittleBeary said:


> I'm naming my character Teddie, and my town Inaba. Anybody get the reference? ;3



Persona~! : D 

I should get an _actual_ sweater for my Yukiko cosplay and _actually_ wear it to a con some day...


----------



## Sanaki

That moment when you find a good map but you accidentally named your town after your character just because of the repetition LOL


----------



## olivetree123

After resetting so much I miss having my large tree.
Not really large but it was a decent size and I could sit on it and now I can't even sit.

probably my biggest point against resetting for some reason?


----------



## Beary

I gave up on resetting for today


----------



## Ponyu

*To everyone caring about rocks and/or ponds* (and because someone mentioned the different pavement sizes in front of the main buildings)*:* Marisa from petal-parasol put together a very helpful guide about the different versions of the town hall, town tree, and re-tail, including pictures and information about how they always come with a rock and sometimes pond.

Here's the link again:
Guide to town hall, town tree, and re-tail variations

That means that some rocks will always be near the buildings, and resetting for no rocks near buildings or something will never result in a town you like.

Good luck and have fun


----------



## Libra

Ponyu said:


> Marisa from petal-parasol put together a very helpful guide about the different versions of the town hall, town tree, and re-tail, including pictures and information about how they always come with a rock and sometimes pond.



Oh, wow, that's definitely very helpful! Thank you for posting this link! I had never paid attention to the paved area in front of the Town Hall or around the Plaza. Shows you learn something new every day! ^_^


----------



## Xanarcah

Ponyu said:


> *To everyone caring about rocks and/or ponds* (and because someone mentioned the different pavement sizes in front of the main buildings)*:* Marisa from petal-parasol put together a very helpful guide about the different versions of the town hall, town tree, and re-tail, including pictures and information about how they always come with a rock and sometimes pond.
> 
> Here's the link again:
> Guide to town hall, town tree, and re-tail variations
> 
> That means that some rocks will always be near the buildings, and resetting for no rocks near buildings or something will never result in a town you like.
> 
> Good luck and have fun



I never really fuss with rocks when I look for new towns, but thanks so much for posting this! I had no idea that cobblestone and pond shape influenced the placement of rocks. o: It was a really neat read and the info may come in handy later on~


----------



## Sanaki

That's really handy. I know that there always has to be a pond and rock nearby, but I just wish I could get certain ones all together.. but that would just take too long and is probably impossible. >_>


----------



## Sanaki

Day 2 of resetting in my boring art class.. Lots of classes where I already finished all my work so I can just sit there resetting. Better than doing it at home. But my boyfriend bought ACNL to spend more time with me (we're long distance) so I wanna try to get my map today since his is getting delivered tomorrow along with his DS.. WAH Come on AC.. But that new guide is amazing and I'm super grateful you posted it, hopefully I won't waste a lot of time resetting for the impossible no rock thing again lol


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

It's hard finding someone to hold rosie .-.


----------



## Beary

#Gonna reset now for a good map


----------



## Sanaki

I'm trying since my boyfriend is setting up his town tonight D: I wanna play with himmm..


----------



## Beary

I GOT THE BEST MAP EVER


----------



## poliwag0

LittleBeary said:


> I GOT THE BEST MAP EVER
> 
> View attachment 49340



but there's 3 ponds


----------



## Beary

poliwag0 said:


> but there's 3 ponds



BUT THEY ARE OUT OF THE WAY


----------



## Sanaki

I got 3 ponds in mine.. not sure if I want to keep it or keep going, maps pretty nice. IM ALSO GETTING A FREE DIANA IF I KEEP THIS..


----------



## Beary

Mayor Elsa said:


> I got 3 ponds in mine.. not sure if I want to keep it or keep going, maps pretty nice. IM ALSO GETTING A FREE DIANA IF I KEEP THIS..


I got Bianca in mine. :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

*cackles*


----------



## Improv

poliwag0 said:


> but there's 3 ponds



I have 3 ponds and they're not much of a bother. ^^


----------



## Gingersnap

Ugh this resetting is awful.
Why do ugly villagers have to exist?


----------



## Sanaki

I'm going on 4 days now.


----------



## Leopardfire

I'm town resetting Chrome, I decided I wanted a fresh start.


----------



## Kasper

Oh man, I blame this forum for my torment! I wanted to reset my town because of a lack of space due to my river. And then someone I liked moved out and the guy I hated REFUSED to leave. So I just said screw it and reset. Man it was really hard to find something I could live with. 

Right now my town has:

Peaches, I can live with that
Triangle grass, would have liked a different type but it's just the grass
A river that I LOVE assuming it works out the way I want it to. There is a section that I am trying to force all the villagers onto. If they all fit it will be perfect and leave me plenty of space.

Only time will tell so while you all have unleashed an epic restart bug I must resist!


----------



## Gingersnap

It sucks because I'm looking for a very specific type of map :/
I also care about starter villagers wayyy to much


----------



## Sanaki

5 days resetting tomorrow. >_< I don't even know the certain layout I want.. I just look for what appears to be a good map and then inspect it on foot to see if it works. I just want the town hall above the plaza, not directly above.. bleh. I just don't know where I want anything.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I keep gettting 3 ponds >.< what sucks is that I have villagers like fang as starters


----------



## AbsoluteZer0

Make sure you guys know _exactly_ what you're resetting for. Having a list helps so much. It helped me settle on my current one, which I've had for two and a half months.


----------



## Kasper

I think mine was easy because, while would have LOVED to have pears, I was more worried about having a good layout and villagers I liked, but didn't really need to like them that much since a few would have to be kicked out so I could put stuff where their house is.


----------



## PaperCat

I settled on mine when I had reset because I am lazy. But I kinda like mine and I plan on making it work. Also, it had pears (which I wanted, or I would have liked apples), and it had some good starters (imo). And one pond. I remember I found a bunch I liked, but I was determined to get one with one pond.


----------



## Sanaki

I finally settled on a map as well and I'm going to make it work to the best of my ability. It's been 5 days now, sooo sick of it plus its negatively effecting my boyfriend and I, I've been so irritable lately and only been playing animal crossing. But my new map is spacious, I guess I can live with it. But Bubbles lives there...

EDIT: lol nope I ended up resetting this.


----------



## mogyay

i'm on day 2 of resetting my digital copy of animal crossing, i wish i wouldn't be so picky, i found the perfect town a while back, it had everything on my list but then i saw knox and i reset, so annoyed at myself ;_;


----------



## Sanaki

After 5 days of resetting, I finally stumbled across MY perfect map after resetting the one I called "perfect" before.. and I'm glad I did. After 2 resets I found this map. I already planned out the paths and where everything was going to go and it just works out so perfectly. I tried 3 other towns before, but ended up resetting all of them. There are 2 ponds unfortunately but I'll take it. The map is FLAWLESS in my opinion and I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Spoiler










Should I keep it?


----------



## poliwag0

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I keep it?



Yeah! It's awesome!!


----------



## AbsoluteZer0

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I keep it?



The only thing I dislike is how all the buildings are aligned at the top of the map; but if you like it, then yes. Who are the villagers?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

AbsoluteZer0 said:


> The only thing I dislike is how all the buildings are aligned at the top of the map; but if you like it, then yes. Who are the villagers?



Really bad ones croque is moving in and I currently have tipper, kody, rhonda, marcel, and winnie


----------



## Sanaki

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I keep it?



I don't like where you put your house and how everything is aligned :x I honestly wouldn't because of the shapes of the islands but thats just me ^^


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Mayor Elsa said:


> I don't like where you put your house and how everything is aligned :x I honestly wouldn't because of the shapes of the islands but thats just me ^^



What about this?


Spoiler










I actually like this but what sucks is that merengue is one of my starters :/ she is the one that's is right infront of the dock. I don't know where to place my house though


----------



## Sanaki

ObeseMudkipz said:


> What about this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually like this but what sucks is that merengue is one of my starters :/ she is the one that's is right infront of the dock. I don't know where to place my house though



I had that but then I found out it wouldn't work, I had to cram too many villagers houses down in the area and there was nowhere to landscape.


----------



## Gingersnap

Woo I think I finally found it!
I have a nice map with the villagers Freya, Cookie, Celia, Roald, and Derwin.

Messed up my house placement.
I HATE THIS SO MUCH OMG.


----------



## Kasper

So I've found I REALLY hate fishing on the side beach. I much prefer to fish on the south facing beach. Of course my current map has a TINY south beach. And my west facing beach is SUPER long with the only entrance being all the way at the top of the map....Still not restarting cause I like my villagers but that might change....


----------



## Sanaki

I'm sooo happy about my map omggg.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I finally settled with a map I think would be okay. I just hate doing the paths and stuff I know where I want my villagers but it would take super long because there's so much open space. Good thing is beau was my starter villager and Marshal moved in XD


----------



## MadisonCrossing

I haven't been here in a while...and I'm too lazy to check every post since my last one.  But good luck to everyone nonetheless!  I recently found a town and I'm planning on keeping it for a long time.  I started out with a dream villager and won a giveaway for Marshal today (sorry if that sounds rude, I don't mean to brag).  I hope y'all find wonderful towns yourselves ♥


----------



## Gingersnap

Found a layout that I absolutely love with the villagers Whitney, Wolfgang, Scoot, Bettina, and Nate.
Wolfgang is the only one I intend on keeping, if I don't mess up my house placement this is for sure a keeper.

I feel like crying I messed it up again.


----------



## Sanaki

How do you mess it up, he lets you preview?


----------



## Improv

A lot of times I mess up & put my house 1 square off, but in the preview it looks okay. That's why I use patterns to square out my tent every time so I'm SURE I don't mess it up.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

That's a good idea. ^u^


----------



## poliwag0

So this is an old picture of my map:






I have ~7 of my villagers lined up at the bottom now. But there's only two blocks to the cliff. Which makes pattern paths ugly and (presumably) dirt paths super ugly. So I'm 99% sure I have to reset. *cries* Here is my dream address. It's outdated but you get the idea: 5300-4082-6473


----------



## Improv

I hate myself sometimes. I just reset my town because it had a brown train station, no other reason than that. I feel like I'm never going to get to play this game. .____.


----------



## Sanaki

Swurve said:


> I hate myself sometimes. I just reset my town because it had a brown train station, no other reason than that. I feel like I'm never going to get to play this game. .____.



Why care about the train station when you can just upgrade it? That's my logic with the station.


----------



## poliwag0

poliwag0 said:


> So this is an old picture of my map:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have ~7 of my villagers lined up at the bottom now. But there's only two blocks to the cliff. Which makes pattern paths ugly and (presumably) dirt paths super ugly. So I'm 99% sure I have to reset. *cries* Here is my dream address. It's outdated but you get the idea: 5300-4082-6473



Also i accidentally time traveled D:

Edit: I got Daisy to move into the row of houses, and it seems a lot better somehow!  And I looked at some dirt paths online and they might look nice. So I think I won't reset.


----------



## Improv

Mayor Elsa said:


> Why care about the train station when you can just upgrade it? That's my logic with the station.



Well, two reasons:

1. I like to keep the default station, I don't like the upgrades.
2. I don't like to wifi with people very much. :v

Anyway, I've found a town because I decided to suck it up because I really wanted to play this game for once :b I have everything I needed, actually. Quite happy now.


----------



## Sanaki

Ah then I see your reasoning then.


----------



## poliwag0

I've been map resetting for 2 hours...


----------



## krielle

I've came across a perfect map.. and when I got out the train station.
I saw Bob, Kabuki and Diana, the town was apples - but I messed up on my face.

I'll probably give away the cats before I start resetting again.


----------



## meku

Hello everyone! c: I wanted to restart my town, but unfortunately I dont have anyone to hold all my things and one villager. I'm not sure if its against the rules to ask this here, but I would really love if anyone could help me out?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## poliwag0

I'VE BEEN MAP RESETTING FOR 4.5 HOURSSSSSSS


----------



## Homie

I spent four hours resetting for Sprinkle. About halfway through I realized I could just campsite reset, but by then I was too far gone.


----------



## Sanaki

poliwag0 said:


> I'VE BEEN MAP RESETTING FOR 4.5 HOURSSSSSSS



I did for 5 days lol


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Map resetting for the last two hours.
I just want peaches and a cute map.
Is that so hard to ask?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mayor Elsa said:


> I did for 5 days lol



You're insane. I admire you. :')
I'm already getting frustrated.


----------



## poliwag0

I want to finish map resetting tomorrow because it's new leafs 1 year anniverary


----------



## poliwag0

I don't know what I'm even looking for anymore. What type if maps do you guys have/like?


----------



## marzipanmermaid

I'm still resetting. :/
Right now I'm looking for peaches and not so many rocks or ponds.
Just a map that looks different from the rest of my other towns... 
I'mma end up just settling.


----------



## Xanarcah

poliwag0 said:


> I don't know what I'm even looking for anymore. What type if maps do you guys have/like?



The same kind of wide open map as you, apparently. o: 

I'm really sad my map-twin's town got corrupted, BTW. D:


----------



## Sanaki

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I'm still resetting. :/
> Right now I'm looking for peaches and not so many rocks or ponds.
> Just a map that looks different from the rest of my other towns...
> I'mma end up just settling.



Ponds is possible but you have to settle for some rocks.

Looky


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Mayor Elsa said:


> Ponds is possible but you have to settle for some rocks.
> 
> Looky



I don't mind some rocks, but it seems like my favorite maps are just covered in them. Especially in front of Re-tail. 
Thank you so much for the link! Now I'll know what to look for, lol.


----------



## krielle

I'm map resetting as well! I've found a few good ones but messed up my face, lol.


----------



## Lotte

So I'm plot resetting for my 9th villager and literally every time I reset the plot will only place itself right next to my house. If it's not next to my house then it's no where to be found on my map. Is this some sort of bug or something?? It's really irritating.


----------



## Homie

I think I found a town I'm going to go with. I like my map, and most of my starters. I'm only going to have to move out two or three. (I guess that isn't _most,_ but you get it.) Plus, it has apples, which is the only fruit my sister can't supply me with.


----------



## poliwag0

It turns out I have a PA day today!! So I can get a map on New Leaf's 1st birthday!!!!


----------



## poliwag0

Should I keep this map? It's kind of decent...






edit: nvm i spelled my own name wrong...


----------



## Campy

poliwag0 said:


> edit: nvm i spelled my own name wrong...


D'oh, that sucks. Sorry to hear that! Hope you find a map soon.


----------



## poliwag0

Omg I got two maps that were almost the exact same:


Spoiler


----------



## Sanaki

My town has two holding ponds, but the second one is by my camping area so it looks natural and it's out of the way. I don't mind it at all.

- - - Post Merge - - -

The second one isn't bad, which is why I said that ^


----------



## Cosima

I'm thinking of resetting only because I think my town might be corrupted. I reset a few weeks ago and noticed in my new town that I didn't have a perfect peach. I got one from someone and planted it, still nothing just regular. Not to mention I barely get any visitors like Redd or Katrina, it's really weird. Could anyone hold somethings for me while I reset?


----------



## poliwag0

Mayor Elsa said:


> My town has two holding ponds, but the second one is by my camping area so it looks natural and it's out of the way. I don't mind it at all.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> The second one isn't bad, which is why I said that ^



It seemed too crowded so I didn't choose it.
Also I reeeeally want to see what your map looks like


----------



## Sanaki

I'll upload a pic once my sister is out of her League of legends game  You guys might not like it, but I do.


----------



## krielle

Still resetting, found a bunch of good maps but they weren't apples ;n;


----------



## poliwag0

I want my old map back ;_; *cries*

And I'm going to name my town Twinleaf instead of Undella.

- - - Post Merge - - -

This map was soooooo close to being awesome.



omg 50,000th attachment


----------



## poliwag0

Idk if I should keep this or not


----------



## Sanaki

The pond in the town hall and retail would just not allow any pathing, it's honestly too crowded on the right side. ;-;


----------



## krielle

Both of those maps are pretty good Poliwag~ I kinda like the first one better though.
Elsa's right about the 2nd map being too crowded on the right side.


----------



## poliwag0

Yeah, you guys are right. And the map had ORANGES, so even if it was amazing I would have reset.


----------



## Improv

There could be room for a 2 wide path, but honestly it would look a little weird.


----------



## Sanaki

Searching for good maps WITH the fruit I wanted just made it so I never got the map I wanted, so I just settled for pears. Perfect cherries would have looked so much better, but I had no choice.


----------



## poliwag0

I like perfect pears because they're gold and pretty but still natural.


----------



## Sanaki

They look ratchet D:


----------



## Dogoat

;____; Been hunting for a map all day with apples and a non yellow town hall. I'm hoping to get a river that comes from the right side.


----------



## Lotte

Omfg I'm screaming right now because I got Zucker from plot resetting! Took me two irl days to get a decent plot location and it was him. ; A ; 

It's my first time ever getting an octopi villager. So excited fkjdskfjs.


----------



## Dogoat

Trying to find a map with this river, it was the first map I had when I got the game last year ;A; I'd like to have it again.


----------



## krielle

Ah, I feel your pain Kenny. I'm trying to look for a map with specifically this river and apples. ;;
I've came across it the few times but the plaza / town hall / retail were all in strange locations.


----------



## Dogoat

I'll settle for peaches or apples if I find that map, I don't like pears or cherries and I already have oranges, and I really don't like the yellow town hall D:


----------



## poliwag0

I'm looking for this one:


----------



## krielle

Same, I'm being really picky with the fruits. I won't settle for anything other than apples - and I don't like the yellow town hall either but you could just upgrade it later? Unless you're planning to keep it the way it is ^^

and I think I came across that map poliwag, haha. Theres a bunch of space for pwp's on the top so it's wonderful.


----------



## Dogoat

I found a map that looks rather nice, if I like it I might stick with it.


----------



## poliwag0

mayorkiyo said:


> Same, I'm being really picky with the fruits. I won't settle for anything other than apples - and I don't like the yellow town hall either but you could just upgrade it later? Unless you're planning to keep it the way it is ^^
> 
> and I think I came across that map poliwag, haha. Theres a bunch of space for pwp's on the top so it's wonderful.



wait why wouldn't you keep it D:
ugh i'm not going to get a map today am i...


----------



## Improv

poliwag0 said:


> wait why wouldn't you keep it D:
> ugh i'm not going to get a map today am i...



Don't give up! Get that June 9 on your TPC!


----------



## krielle

poliwag0 said:


> wait why wouldn't you keep it D:
> ugh i'm not going to get a map today am i...


I didn't keep it because I'm looking for a different river. It is a nice map though!
Keep trying and you're sure to find something to settle with.


----------



## poliwag0

I just found one that was like the one I wanted but there was a random pond -_-


----------



## Dogoat

Really trying to decide if I want this map I got. It has apples, a blue train station, and the light brown town hall. The two circled places are where I would place my house. But I don't know man.


----------



## poliwag0

^ I think you should reset. There isn't much open space.


----------



## krielle

I had a map similar to that one before Kenny. 
I personally wouldn't go for it because if you don't plot reset, there isn't much space for PWP's.
On the bright side, there's a private beach and it's native fruit is apples!


----------



## Dogoat

Yeahh I'm gonna reset.


----------



## Sanaki

Town hall is too far down and with how crowded the buildings are there would be no space. ._.


----------



## Lotte

I got this town layout a few days ago and I'm actually really liking it. I've been satisfied with everything in my town and haven't had the urge to reset. Hopefully that means I'm done map resetting for a while lol.


----------



## krielle

Whoa, nice map Lotte! *o* Did you plot reset all those villagers by the east beach?


----------



## Dogoat

I just want a good map with a place I can have my house by itself and apples ;A;


----------



## poliwag0

Should I keep it?


----------



## PaperCat

poliwag0 said:


> Should I keep it?



I like that map. Has a good amount of space for PWP.


----------



## Lotte

mayorkiyo said:


> Whoa, nice map Lotte! *o* Did you plot reset all those villagers by the east beach?



My first 5 villagers were already on the East beach when I chose the town ^^ For the 3 extra that are there, I did plot reset yes. 

The other two random houses on the far left were an accident lol.. Going to cycle them out later.


----------



## krielle

Still resetting, waaaah ;~;
and I would keep that map poliwag.


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Day 2 of resetting has come to a close with no results. :/


----------



## Dogoat

:c I found a map that has really good villager, nice building placement, but the fruit are oranges! I don't know what to do ;___;


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Kenny said:


> :c I found a map that has really good villager, nice building placement, but the fruit are oranges! I don't know what to do ;___;



Literally same boat every reset, but with pears. PEARS. UGHHH.


----------



## Dogoat

;_; Fang and Rosie were right in front of town hall </3 I reset.

- - - Post Merge - - -

D: I found a great map with Lolly, Francine and Wolfgang, BUT IT HAD PEARS *cries*


----------



## Sanaki

Yeah pears are gross but just cut down all the trees and just plant the other fruit.. unless you really want to plant the perfect fruit everywhere. I hate that my native fruit is pears, but I have to deal with it because after 5 days I realized it just isn't really going to be possible in a reasonable time frame.


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Day three of resetting has begun.
I have to find a map... My friend is holding villagers for me and they keep pinging...


----------



## Dogoat

Mayor Elsa said:


> Yeah pears are gross but just cut down all the trees and just plant the other fruit.. unless you really want to plant the perfect fruit everywhere. I hate that my native fruit is pears, but I have to deal with it because after 5 days I realized it just isn't really going to be possible in a reasonable time frame.



Perfect apples are pretty :c


----------



## Improv

Kenny said:


> Perfect apples are pretty :c



They're gorgeous, do not settle for anything other than what you want. I finally got a map with apples that I had wanted since last June and it is perfect.


----------



## Kirbyquake

I recently resetted my map and I'm in love with it!


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Kirbyquake said:


> View attachment 50083
> 
> I recently resetted my map and I'm in love with it!



It's perfect! It kind of resembles the map I just got.


----------



## Homie

Campsite resetting for somebody cute! I don't have anybody in mind right now, but my town needs a lot more cute villagers!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I  goOT SPRINKLE ON LIKE MY SIXTH RESET???? BABY DREAMIE C'MEREEE


----------



## krielle

I found my river like three times, but each time there's always a flaw.
/facepalm


----------



## Dogoat

I found a map I REALLY liked, like it had apples, the private beach was on the right with the dock BUT THERE WERE VILLAGERS IN THE BEST PLACES FOR A HOUSE :C


----------



## poliwag0

mayorkiyo said:


> I found my river like three times, but each time there's always a flaw.
> /facepalm



ikr me too!!!

I just got home and I don't have very much homework, so I'm going to continue map resetting soon.


----------



## Dogoat

>was gonna take dog for daily walk
>rain
>MORE RESETTING


----------



## AbsoluteZer0

*resetting on my brother's copy because I'm bored*


----------



## Dogoat

I found the map I was looking for, it has apples, and a blue town hall. But now that I have it, I don't like it. :/


----------



## poliwag0

Kenny said:


> I found the map I was looking for, it has apples, and a blue town hall. But now that I have it, I don't like it. :/


the river is annoyingly non-straight and there isn't that much space


----------



## Dogoat

Yeah...


----------



## krielle

I found a map and laid my house but I'm not sure if I want to keep it?? Everything is perfect but it's not the river I want.
I'll post it in a bit.

- - - Post Merge - - -


what do you guys think, should i keep or keep resetting?


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Keep resetting and running into my two babies Papi and Bonbon. Just got both, in one reset, but Bonbon's right in front of Retail... Bonbon is a huge dreamie of mine and this is like getting kicked in the face over and over. Why can't you have a good spot? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



mayorkiyo said:


> I found a map and laid my house but I'm not sure if I want to keep it?? Everything is perfect but it's not the river I want.
> I'll post it in a bit.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> View attachment 50095
> what do you guys think, should i keep or keep resetting?


I think it's perfect. 

- - - Post Merge - - -


Bonbon, why?


----------



## krielle

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I think it's perfect.


Thanks! n-n I'm probably gonna keep it already - but the town plaza is slightly bothering me.
As for Bonbon, I think you should just keep resetting.


----------



## marzipanmermaid

mayorkiyo said:


> Thanks! n-n I'm probably gonna keep it already - but the town plaza is slightly bothering me.
> As for Bonbon, I think you should just keep resetting.


Your map looks so nice and neat; you'll be able to pull off anything with that map.
And yeah. :/ I'mma have to reset again; I've run into her so many times so I'm hopeful I'll see her again.


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Am I the only one who resets to get the fruit they want....?
I've been resetting for days to get peaches...

I found the perfect map with a bunch of great villagers, but pears....


----------



## krielle

You're not the only one. I'm deciding to reset again because I found like 9 rocks and I want a south waterfall. x_x


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Something about this map makes me really like it?
But it's pears. But everything is really neat and lined up and not so many rocks.
(And Rasher and Papi. <3 Gigi's pretty too...)


----------



## Dogoat

I've been trying to get Apples forever. There's one map type I want and its the river that comes from the right and makes like...5 shape I suppose.


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Kenny said:


> I've been trying to get Apples forever. There's one map type I want and its the river that comes from the right and makes like...5 shape I suppose.



Are you still in the pear boat?


----------



## Sanaki

Kenny said:


> I found a map I REALLY liked, like it had apples, the private beach was on the right with the dock BUT THERE WERE VILLAGERS IN THE BEST PLACES FOR A HOUSE :C



Happened to me once when I was resetting..


----------



## Dogoat

The fruits are usually pears/cherries and then sometimes peaches or oranges and then like .5% of the time is apples ;A:


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Yep... Mine are always cherries or pears... I might just settle with pears...


----------



## Dogoat

:c found the map I wanted. Had cherries.


----------



## krielle

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> View attachment 50099
> Something about this map makes me really like it?
> But it's pears. But everything is really neat and lined up and not so many rocks.
> (And Rasher and Papi. <3 Gigi's pretty too...)


This is the river I'm looking for </3


----------



## Dogoat

*SCREAMING.*

I FOUND MY MAP. IT HAS APPLES AND EVEN THOUGH IT'S ON THE LEFT I DON'T MIND.


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## krielle

Congrats Kenny! :3


----------



## Dogoat

;A; so happy.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

I love my map currently.  It has lots of space!  The problem is, Rudy is right in front of Re-Tail.  He's sort of to the side, but in the front.  And there's a rock right next to his house so I can't place my path anywhere south of Re-Tail.  Thankfully he's not one of my dream villagers, so I can get him to move out eventually, but it just makes my town look sort of strange. 
I honestly don't know if I should reset.  I'm playing the game faster than I normally do because I looked up a ton of stuff before I got my town.  I've only had it for 11 days and I'm expanding my upstairs for the second time tomorrow.  I've paid off the campsite and the brick bridge project, I have two princess sets and a catalogued rococo set from giveaways here, and two dreamies (though I started with one).  I don't know, I sound foolish saying this. 
I reaallyy want apples though.  I've only seen them once in all my times of resetting, and that was the very first town I ever got.  I have oranges now, which I'm pleased with, but the perfect apples are so pretty. *A*
Tbh I love my town so much, it makes me so happy to relive the fun times I had on previous towns.  I guess I forgot completely about how enjoyable New Leaf is because I stopped playing for almost a year.
So yeah...I don't think I'm going to reset, but I felt like spilling this out to get some things...under control...I guess? ; u ;  If that makes sense at all.


----------



## PaperCat

Kenny said:


> *SCREAMING.*
> 
> I FOUND MY MAP. IT HAS APPLES AND EVEN THOUGH IT'S ON THE LEFT I DON'T MIND.
> 
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA



Whats it look like?


----------



## Dogoat

Tadaaaa!~ So surprised that Nook let me get my house that close.


----------



## PaperCat

Kenny said:


> Tadaaaa!~ So surprised that Nook let me get my house that close.



Nice map  looks similar to mine

...sorta.

But I like the map and the town center location.
Congrats.


----------



## krielle

I found my town. It has cherries, but cherries are just as cute as apples.
Also got everything planned out~


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Aw. I thought I had found my perfect map, but after seeing everyone else's, I'm not as sure...


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Resetting Day 4, I believe... Or 5?


----------



## Lualdara

I started resetting in my second town and I got this:






It has apples and triangle grass, which I love, and I like how everything is aligned, but I'm not sure if I like the river shape... Keep or reset?


----------



## lumineerin

Envyena said:


> I started resetting in my second town and I got this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has apples and triangle grass, which I love, and I like how everything is aligned, but I'm not sure if I like the river shape... Keep or reset?



Hmmm if you don't like the river shape, then you should reset! The river is the main element of your layout, and you should want to like it 100%!


----------



## poliwag0

Envyena said:


> I started resetting in my second town and I got this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has apples and triangle grass, which I love, and I like how everything is aligned, but I'm not sure if I like the river shape... Keep or reset?


Reset!


----------



## ladylotte

I love that river shape   though, I do prefer to have at least the plaza down on the smaller peninsula with that sort of map.


----------



## AbsoluteZer0

I've decided that I no longer like the town that I've had for nearly 3 months lmao. And I'm already 3 fashion checks in, ugh.

I've had a bad day, though, so that might be why.


----------



## denicrossing

I got my new 3DS XL today, the acnl special edition so now I have a second copy of the game and began resetting for the perfet town. Wish me luck!


----------



## Dogoat

Looks like I'll be resetting Sunicove once I have Amani worked out. I did not really think about villager placement and it's all pretty bad D|


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Day 5 of resetting...
Gonna just settle.


----------



## Sanaki

As long as I reset for.. D: 

I honestly think you shouldn't settle unless you like it.


----------



## marzipanmermaid

I don't know why it's taking so long. 
but you're right, I shouldn't settle. :/


----------



## olivetree123

There might be some kind of fun in settling, though
taking the extra challenge of making a good town with a mediocre layout


----------



## poliwag0

olivetree123 said:


> There might be some kind of fun in settling, though
> taking the extra challenge of making a good town with a mediocre layout



the real challenge would be not resetting it.


----------



## ryan88

should i reset? (I'm letting people hold everything AND my villagers and Bells!) Should i do it?


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Is it because of your map?


----------



## ryan88

It's because of the name and my map but i have every shop and PWP!


----------



## AbsoluteZer0

Do it if you really can't take the name and map any longer.


----------



## ryan88

i will but i need to let people hold villagers for a while!

- - - Post Merge - - -

now i think i had the game for 1 year! I won't reset then!


----------



## poliwag0

I'm going to stop looking for a new town until June 24.


----------



## Sanaki

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I don't know why it's taking so long.
> but you're right, I shouldn't settle. :/



Not to make ya go crazy it's just that I did that and ended up resetting soon after.


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Yeah, I'm still at it. :/


----------



## Sanaki

Have you found anything relatively CLOSE to what you're looking for today?


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Mayor Elsa said:


> Have you found anything relatively CLOSE to what you're looking for today?



A couple of times, yeah! But then I run around it a few times to get a feel for it and just back out. I kind of wish I didn't figure out we had map options. I mean, my main town's map isn't the best, but I didn't know any better and I was able to make it work. Now that I've seen other people's towns/maps, I want a good one too. At least one that isn't all squiggly.


----------



## Sanaki

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> A couple of times, yeah! But then I run around it a few times to get a feel for it and just back out. I kind of wish I didn't figure out we had map options. I mean, my main town's map isn't the best, but I didn't know any better and I was able to make it work. Now that I've seen other people's towns/maps, I want a good one too. At least one that isn't all squiggly.



I know right.. I was NEVER picky about my maps before this website and New Leaf.  Now it's just such a hassle with Dream Towns and wanting to make the perfect town otherwise you really feel left out and you just want a cute town too lol. My first town's map was a total disaster when I think about it. I'm so happy that I reset.. and found new dreamies. Everything happens for a reason, I guess. xD


----------



## Locket

Now I have the urge to reset, I would lose everything, and GRAH help me decide: Yes or No


----------



## Sanaki

Well, are you unhappy with your map?


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Day 6 begins. *sobbing*


----------



## olivetree123

Haven't realized true pain until you've map reset for 2 weeks you all are weak and will not survive the winter
but really good luck to everyone ; _ ;


----------



## marzipanmermaid

olivetree123 said:


> Haven't realized true pain until you've map reset for 2 weeks you all are weak and will not survive the winter
> but really good luck to everyone ; _ ;



Give me strength. 
2 weeks? I'm but a mortal girl.


----------



## marzipanmermaid

It's not peaches, like I want. It's cherries, like my main.
I really like it? What do you guys think?


----------



## Locket

Mayor Elsa said:


> Well, are you unhappy with your map?



kinda, and I have Marshal in my town


----------



## davidxrawr

I find map resetting really fun & very frustrating at the same time ._. idk lol


----------



## Sanaki

davidxrawr said:


> I find map resetting really fun & very frustrating at the same time ._. idk lol



It starts out fun at least but that quickly changes..


----------



## poliwag0

Map resetting is kind of fun. But plot resetting is TERRIBLE.
Also I don't feel like waiting until school's over to get a town so I'm going to keep map resetting


----------



## Sanaki

I'm going to upload a picture of my map in a second 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Uhh so the quality is really bad, but lots of things there aren't temporary.. like the bridge and the two other blue houses. Only 4 of those houses are permanent.. a lot are in the way.


----------



## starredthought

I think I'm finally happy with my town for now! Going to keep going with this one =)


----------



## Sanaki

Here's a rough plan of the pathways. Near my house is going to be a zen garden because it's a pagoda and a lot of the map is undecided lol it looks like there isn't a lot of open space but there actually really is quite a lot.. xD


----------



## Locket

SOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo tempted to reset Yes or No again *teeth chattering*


----------



## Sanaki

If you're having second thoughts then it is probably best to do so before you get too far ahead. :3


----------



## Locket

Mayor Elsa said:


> If you're having second thoughts then it is probably best to do so before you get too far ahead. :3



Reset?


----------



## Sanaki

Mhm. That's what I did the first time.. Even though I was pretty ahead as far as dreamies go. If you have dream villagers in your town you could consider having them held if it it helps to sway your decision? 

But it's really up to you, I just don't want to see you drag on with a map ya don't like.. I tried it and it just didn't work out. I ended up hating my town and becoming very jealous of other people's towns and then I finally decided to go through with it.


----------



## Locket

Mayor Elsa said:


> Mhm. That's what I did the first time.. Even though I was pretty ahead as far as dreamies go. If you have dream villagers in your town you could consider having them held if it it helps to sway your decision?
> 
> But it's really up to you, I just don't want to see you drag on with a map ya don't like.. I tried it and it just didn't work out. I ended up hating my town and becoming very jealous of other people's towns and then I finally decided to go through with it.



OK (reseting in progress, DO NOT DISTURB)


----------



## Sanaki

Need any items held?


----------



## Locket

Mayor Elsa said:


> Need any items held?



Nah, its OK 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Map reseting takes FOREVER


----------



## meku

Should I keep this layout? (Apples as my fruit, yay!!)


----------



## Locket

meku said:


> Should I keep this layout? (Apples as my fruit, yay!!)
> 
> View attachment 50537



Think about it... do you like it, or could you get a better map?


----------



## meku

I could probably get a better map... hmm... This is actually really hard. :/


----------



## Locket

meku said:


> I could probably get a better map... hmm... This is actually really hard. :/



yes it is, I am currently map reseting, it is hard


----------



## Sanaki

Seems alright, not the best because of Retail's placement but there's a ton of open space. If you would I could try and draw possible pathways that you could maybe use if you haven't reset if it would help sway your decision?


----------



## Gingersnap

I'm going to reset my main town after finals end, I'm not happy with the layout and I can easily get all my items/villagers back.


----------



## meku

Mayor Elsa said:


> Seems alright, not the best because of Retail's placement but there's a ton of open space. If you would I could try and draw possible pathways that you could maybe use if you haven't reset if it would help sway your decision?



I thank you for your offer, but I reset. Im actually regretting it now. I cant seem to find a good one. 
But really, thanks for offering!! c: I really appreciate it.


----------



## Sanaki

No prob D: I just hate to see people suffering x.x Hope you find another good one soon :c


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Still resetting...


----------



## Locket

I got a good map XD:


Spoiler: The Wonderful Town of Coffee


----------



## Sanaki

But why place your house there? D:


----------



## Improv

Mayor Elsa said:


> But why place your house there? D:



that actually made me cringe i did not even notice the first time omg D:


----------



## AbsoluteZer0

That was the first thing I noticed D; Whyyy


----------



## feavre

well that's inconvenient


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Day 7.
*sobs in the rain*
Getting closer, I hope.


----------



## Capella

yahhh trying to get kabuki into  a nice spot :3


----------



## poliwag0

lol I was going to map reset yesterday but I accidentally fell asleep


----------



## cIementine

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Day 7.
> *sobs in the rain*
> Getting closer, I hope.



_Why are* you *sobbing.
I've been resetting for 40 days._


----------



## QoQ

I've probably reset at least 150 times (maybe more). Still haven't seen Zucker in any of the towns....


----------



## Sanaki

After I move all my dreamies in that I have held for myself I'll most likely reset my cycling town for Marina since I am broke and do not have the money for her + she gets bought out every time there's an auction lol Wonder how long that will take..


----------



## AbsoluteZer0

I reset my other cartridge and I'm deciding to make this my main town.

_Everything_ is perfect except Retail's position (and the villagers are just ok) and I wonder if it's worth it to reset. It's not necessarily a _bad_ position either. Just not ideal. From experience, would you guys say one factor is worth a reset?


----------



## Sanaki

Well if it will bug you long term and not allow a certain landscaping option then I would say it's worth it. ^^


----------



## feavre

I never reset for a retail positon.  Like unless it's i front of something important.  I never understood the whole near the beach retail.  Unless you just can't stand running for an extra minute.


----------



## AbsoluteZer0

I agree, I also never got that. It was really convenient to have by the train station in my last town, though.

I decided against resetting. I like what I have here.


----------



## tieza

I'm really thinking about resetting as I hate my map but then my villagers :c idk what to do


----------



## Sanaki

You can get them back in the future lol c:


----------



## tieza

yeeeah i suppose, i've never reset before though so im kind of scared lol


----------



## Sanaki

I reset when I had 9/10 dreamies at one point and lost them all ;-;


----------



## tieza

oh man ;u; I think I'm gonna just go for it!


----------



## marzipanmermaid

IT HAS PEACHES AS THE FRUIT!
AND BONBON, IN A GOOD SPOT.
*throws self down* Finally.

(Also, I don't know how you did this for 40 days... Bless you...)


----------



## Sanaki

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> View attachment 50691
> 
> IT HAS PEACHES AS THE FRUIT!
> AND BONBON, IN A GOOD SPOT.
> *throws self down* Finally.
> 
> (Also, I don't know how you did this for 40 days... Bless you...)



Pretty nice 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Grats on the map, as well ^^


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Mayor Elsa said:


> Pretty nice
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Grats on the map, as well ^^



Thank you! I'm so happy.
I'm plot-resetting for Alli now. <3


----------



## Sanaki

Have you guys ever noticed that Rover says that he's been riding the rails a lot more recently? 

I THINK THIS THREAD AND PLOT RESETTING MAY BE WHY.


----------



## AbsoluteZer0

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> View attachment 50691
> 
> IT HAS PEACHES AS THE FRUIT!
> AND BONBON, IN A GOOD SPOT.
> *throws self down* Finally.
> 
> (Also, I don't know how you did this for 40 days... Bless you...)



Be careful 'cause the large river leaves little space for PWPs and such.


----------



## marzipanmermaid

AbsoluteZer0 said:


> Be careful 'cause the large river leaves little space for PWPs and such.



Yeah, I already don't like it. :/


----------



## Improv

AbsoluteZer0 said:


> Be careful 'cause the large river leaves little space for PWPs and such.



Not really. Larger river = less rocks.


----------



## marzipanmermaid

I've come to far by already getting Alli, Kyle, and Bonbon to move in. There's no going back now, lol.


----------



## Sanaki

Yeah my only concern was the river, but if you like it and think it'll work for you then keep it :]


----------



## Dogoat

Gonna be resetting Sunicove on Monday because I left my second DS at my house .>. Hurray for maaaaps.


----------



## tieza

what do you guys think about this map?

edit- never mind i dont like it lol


----------



## Sanaki

The second island would be nice for PWPs but I wouldn't really know what to do with the left side.. the river is just sort of awkward in my opinion. I'm glad you didn't settle for this one lol if you have anymore good maps post them, I'd be glad to see them. c:


----------



## AbsoluteZer0

I wouldn't settle for that just 'cause I hate when all the buildings are in a row at the top.


----------



## Sanaki

AbsoluteZer0 said:


> I wouldn't settle for that just 'cause I hate when all the buildings are in a row at the top.



Also that as well.. 

Don't know about you guys, I like my buildings to be spread out. I usually liked when town halls are above the plaza (not literally above, just in general..) But I found a good map with the retail on the bottom second island, plaza at the way top, and town hall the right in the middle. Picture of my map is on another page I think..? Nobody really gave their opinions, do you guys think it sucks or something (;?_?)

How do you guys like your buildings?


----------



## AbsoluteZer0

I quite like your map, actually :] I really can't think of anything I dislike about it. I like how the campsite is next to a pond.


----------



## Sanaki

Thanks. c: I planned to make that the camping area (maybe with cedars, don't know because this is a Japanese town and I don't think they have cedars lol) plus I had an extra pond so it matched. ^_^


----------



## poliwag0

Should I keep this map? I think it looks decent enough, and I'm getting bored of map resetting. It might be a good story/horror map...





I have no idea where to put my house though.


----------



## Sanaki

In my opinion there's no space to do anything and I don't like the narrow strip in the middle. :x But it's up to you, really.


----------



## poliwag0

Yeah I think I'll reset. The town hall is GREEN. EWWW.


----------



## Sanaki

green isn't too bad in my opinion.. but I have the dark blue town hall.


----------



## feavre

Yellow is the worst.  I'm glad I have blue


----------



## Sanaki

I remember I never noticed the color of the town halls.. this website made me so picky lol

I had the yellow one in my first town.. lol but the interior of the green town hall looks cool and different. But if I got a good map I wouldn't give it up because of town hall color since I plan to remodel it anyways, but not everyone likes the remodels so I can see why you'd wanna make sure it's one you like.


----------



## Gingersnap

Still resetting my second copy.
It's been more than a week now.

Ugh.


----------



## Sanaki

What sort of map are you searching for?


----------



## tieza

I think i'm gonna keep this one even though the 2nd half is kind of squished. It has peaches so I'm not really fussed lol


----------



## feavre

Love it!  Beautiful town.


----------



## davidxrawr

tieza said:


> I think i'm gonna keep this one even though the 2nd half is kind of squished. It has peaches so I'm not really fussed lol
> View attachment 50820



Dont like to much where retail is but I guess its convenient if you fish/hunt at the island 
I also used to hate peaches (appple fanboy for life) but I warmed up to them after a while lol


----------



## feavre

This worth keeping?  It looks good but there's houses right below town hall and I wanted room to put the cafe by retail...


----------



## davidxrawr

If the housing is an issue you could always wait a bit to kick out that villager ",


----------



## QoQ

Finally found a map to stick with. Has one of my lower tier dreamies and Merengue and Stitches so they'll def help me get some of my other dreamies!


----------



## nard

Hey everyone, Im wondering if I should reset. I've gotten Club LOL, Super T&T, Gardening Shop, Kicks, Shampoodle, Dream Suite, and almost museum second floor in a month, but I kinda wanna reset. I have apples, (I want peaches or pears) I want new villagers, but that would mean I would lose the two dreamies I just got, Winnie and Shep. Plus I want a new town set-up. I'm at a loss. What do I do, TBT, what do I do?! ;~;


----------



## davidxrawr

I would reset  I would recommend TT a bit in the beginning so you could get your shops to open faster (thats what i did lol)


----------



## marzipanmermaid

I map-reset for ages, finally found a decent peach map that had Bonbon as a starter, started moving in Pripyat's villagers, and come to find I hate the map.  *silent screaming*


----------



## Sanaki

How come you hate it?


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Mayor Elsa said:


> How come you hate it?



I don't know. :/ I think because I've just been so irritable with everything lately and I'm finding things to not like. But it's kind of too late because I already moved in Bella, Alli, Kyle, Elise, and have Bonbon. I still have to cycle out the starters to pick up the other villagers my friend's been holding for me. That and 3-4 towns is too much. My boyfriend's getting his game back because I can't dooooo it, lol. I don't know how people can manage, but my sorry butt can't.


----------



## Sanaki

That sucks. >_< What you gonna do?

Also I finally got Marina. ^_^ So I only have one more villager to get my hands on (Yookey has him reserved for me though) otherwise I have them all in my possession. :3 Scweeeeee.


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Mayor Elsa said:


> That sucks. >_< What you gonna do?
> 
> Also I finally got Marina. ^_^ So I only have one more villager to get my hands on (Yookey has him reserved for me though) otherwise I have them all in my possession. :3 Scweeeeee.


I don't know. :/ I think I'mma downsize to two towns and turn my third copy into cycling town with a few villagers that I want to keep, but don't have a proper town for.. 

Congrats! Who are you looking for?  I love Marina, but I've had her for ages and my friend Diane who is helping me get Julian has been looking for her, so I'm trying to cycle mine out for her. I was trying to trade for her, but I guess this is easier, lol. And it lets me add in a new normal.


----------



## Sanaki

Rooney the kangaroo  I love the crankies.. I'm going to have 4 in my town lol. I would hoard smugs and crankies.. Since I also love Lopez, his look is super cute. But I would have more snooties it's just Diana is too special and I want her to be the only one.

And it's really a good idea to have an extra town handy. The utility is just amazeballs. lol I held all my own villagers and just went for the reset. Made it easy. ^_^


----------



## Improv

Look at this nightmare of a message.
View attachment 51010

!!!!! I just can't even


----------



## Sanaki

Did you just log onto the game and then it got deleted or did you accidentally do something? D:


----------



## Improv

Mayor Elsa said:


> Did you just log onto the game and then it got deleted or did you accidentally do something? D:



I was getting ready to go to the island and :v


----------



## Sanaki

Man I'm so scared my game is gonna do that to me.


----------



## Improv

Mayor Elsa said:


> Man I'm so scared my game is gonna do that to me.



I just started on the 9th so I'm not that mad but I am mad because I just spent like 400 TBT bells to get in game bells and oooooooooooomg


----------



## Sanaki

Do you have a digital copy or a cartridge?


----------



## Improv

Mayor Elsa said:


> Do you have a digital copy or a cartridge?



Digital.


----------



## Sanaki

Wuuuhh I thought corruption happened more often in cartridges than with digital copies.


----------



## RayOfHope

Mayor Elsa said:


> Wuuuhh I thought corruption happened more often in cartridges than with digital copies.



I heard it's more common on digital copies... which is absolutely terrifying, since my only copy is digital. D:


----------



## zmisfortune

I'm becoming a serial re-setter. D:
Can't seem to get the map I like.
Going on my 4th reset in 2 days. xD


----------



## Candypoop

I'm currently resetting right now! I think it's like my seventh time (including when my cartridge literally died), hopefully I don't make issues with house placement as usual :')

Also, i tell myself i won't TT, then when i start, i decide to unlock shampoodle, the qr machine, the island and upgrade nookling junction several times in a day or two, then comes regret and the reset ):


----------



## Sanaki

I TT for the shops because I just wanna finish my dream town asap and i need bushes lol


----------



## poliwag0

Should I keep this map? It's decent enough...





Where should I put my house?


----------



## Improv

This was my first time corrupting since June 9th, 2013 & I'm pretty sure it's my fault.


----------



## feavre

poliwag0 said:


> Should I keep this map? It's decent enough...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where should I put my house?



Right upper corner or the peninsula


----------



## Sanaki

There's really no good place for a house unless you stuff it against the back of the river on the second island


----------



## AbsoluteZer0

I'd center it in that kinda-large part in the middle-bottom left where nobody's house is.

Not a map I'd keep though.


----------



## Sanaki

I personally wouldn't either. xD I don't like how Retail is up there.. a lot of people like retail at the top but I like mine near the beach.


----------



## Fresh

Never settle. I found the perfect for me map. Tree at the center of the town , everything at the top (Retail and Town Hall), long beach, and 3 of my dreamies are starters (Pudge, Rosie, Lolly)


----------



## Sanaki

But are they in good spots? I was lucky to get a good map and have Wolfgang in a great spot.


----------



## feavre

I had to move wolfgang (love him) out because he was right in front of town hall T_T


----------



## Fresh

Yeah great spots. Only villager in a bad spot is Tank and it's a shame because he gets a bad rap but he's actually pretty cool. I'll post a image later unless anyone knows how to post images from iPhone


----------



## MayorCecilia

This is my town of Foxina and I thinking of restarting it for a better map but what do you guys think, here are also my villagers listed as well 1.Lopez 2.Lolly 3. Marshal 4. Pecan 5. Rosie 6. Tangy 7. Freya 8. Whitney 9.Skye 10. Phoebe.


----------



## Fresh

MayorCecilia said:


> View attachment 51299
> This is my town of Foxina and I thinking of restarting it for a better map but what do you guys think, here are also my villagers listed as well 1.Lopez 2.Lolly 3. Marshal 4. Pecan 5. Rosie 6. Tangy 7. Freya 8. Whitney 9.Skye 10. Phoebe.



I would reset


----------



## MayorCecilia

Fresh said:


> I would reset



I would reset but I almost have all my dreamies and im not sure what to do


----------



## Fresh

MayorCecilia said:


> I would reset but I almost have all my dreamies and im not sure what to do



You could have someone hold your villagers for you.


----------



## olivetree123

My only regret in resetting is that I've found the map that I currently have and love is similar to the one I had when I first began my town, before all the reset madness.


.....so keep that in mind when you reset i guess. ^^;;


----------



## MayorCecilia

Fresh said:


> You could have someone hold your villagers for you.


true but where would i ask


----------



## Fresh

MayorCecilia said:


> true but where would i ask



In The Train Station section


----------



## MayorCecilia

Fresh said:


> In The Train Station section



oh okay


----------



## zmisfortune

poliwag0 said:


> Should I keep this map? It's decent enough...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where should I put my house?



Omg, I want your map..


----------



## Gingersnap

Finally got my second town map with my house in a good spot!
Starters I like are Blanche, Cookie, and Lolly. <3


----------



## poliwag0

how long did it take you to find your towns?


----------



## feavre

Poliwag, you reset a really good town T_T  because you didn't like where you put your house haha.  Maybe you're being picky.


----------



## monk

about to reset for the first time... thanks to everyone that are holding my villagers :3 hopefully i won't take too long to find a map


----------



## Sanaki

no problem.. just wishing I didn't lose Fang.


----------



## Sanaki

So Lyman is in boxes for whenever you're ready to get him. I can keep him in boxes for as long as you need.. but please only have it be a day or two.

*** WRONG THREAD GG ***


----------



## Fairytale

Resetting now! I'm planning to make a cycling town, but I'm not sure.. 
Called myself mayor Bree of Blossom, I don't really care about the map. I want a bad map 
So, I wanna reset one time. I'm hoping for Peaches/Pears and nice villagers :3

EDIT:
Ah, nevermind. This town isn't ''THE'' town for me. Hoping for some great villagers when I'm trying again.


----------



## monsemania

Just reset... I kinda did it for multiple reasons, but am now super indecisive and haven't settled down yet just because I can't get my preffered native fruit! It's always oranges, and in the past games it's always been oranges too!!  If only it could be chosen or given hints...


----------



## Sanaki

It took me 5 days to finally settle down, it isn't easy.


----------



## monk

what do you guys think of this map? i'm kind of bad at choosing and i want to see what others think of it. i think it would be perfect without the 2nd pond ;____; but it has rosie and diana who i really like x____x. i just started resetting right now so i don't want to settle but i think it's pretty spacious.


----------



## Sanaki

That's actually really spacious despite the pond. My town has a second pond.  I would honestly take it myself, but you did just start so you might want to explore your options? It's up to you really. It looks good to me though.


----------



## monk

Mayor Elsa said:


> That's actually really spacious despite the pond. My town has a second pond.  I would honestly take it myself, but you did just start so you might want to explore your options? It's up to you really. It looks good to me though.



yeah i think i will take it and i can always reset it if i hate it lol. do you have any idea where i should place my house? i'm horrible at it lmao


----------



## Sanaki

What type of town are you making?


----------



## monk

Mayor Elsa said:


> What type of town are you making?



idk just a normal one with nicer paths and stuff than my main town lol


----------



## MelonPan

Most likely doing my first reset over the next few days, just trying to find some cyclers to hold 3 of my villagers while I do.  What prompted me is Teddy moving when I had stopped playing for about 4 days.  I was devastated but I was not liking my town's layout overall for a long time, as well as many other things.

It's just a pain because I really liked all I accomplished so far, in general.  And I have so many things in my catalog, tons of HHA homes, and a billion items that I will now have to transfer back and forth to my brother's town. D:


----------



## Sanaki

I could put some red circles on possible locations?

- - - Post Merge - - -



For the one near the bridge you could demolish the bridge and move it over some more? These are just where I'd put my house possibly.


----------



## monk

Mayor Elsa said:


> I could put some red circles on possible locations?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> View attachment 51715
> 
> For the one near the bridge you could demolish the bridge and move it over some more? These are just where I'd put my house possibly.



i chose the third one :3 thanks for your help! i will pick up lyman as soon as possible :3


----------



## Sanaki

Alright sounds good.  Glad to know you liked my house placement plans.


----------



## Naiad

I just got a new town and ohmigod ;^; I hate town map resetting so much.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Lafiel Nightray said:


> I just got a new town and ohmigod ;^; I hate town map resetting so much.



Did you choose a map?


----------



## Naiad

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Did you choose a map?



Yup ^^ Avalie is all set up and ready to go  It's now the best in terms of Rocks, but it has everything I could ever want


----------



## feavre

lets see it!


----------



## poliwag0

I decided to check my activity log. I've literally been map resetting for 23 HOURS SO FAR. 23 HOURS. i don't know if that's a lot or not but 23 HOURS.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I JUST FOUND A MAP THAT WAS LITERALLY FLAWLESS EXCEPT THERE WERE 5 PONDS IN THE RANDOMEST PLACES. I'M NOT EVEN KIDDING THE RIVER WAS LITERALLY COMPLETELY STRAIGHT. YOU KNOW HOW IT'S LIKE --__-----_----?? WELL THIS ONE WAS LIKE -------- (EXCEPT FOR THE PART WHERE IT BENDS). I'M NOT EVEN EXAGGERATING OR ANYTHING. AND THE BUILDINGS AND PLAZA ARE PERFECTLY LINED UP AND EVERYTHING. I EVEN CHECKED BY MEASURING IT WITH A RULER. THE BRIDGE IS IN A GOOD LOCATION AND THE RIVER POOL IS ABSOLUTELY FLAWLESS AND THE BEACH RAMPS ARE IN THE BEST PLACES AND STUFF AND THERE'S NO PRIVATE BEACH AND IT'S LIKE MY OLD MAP THAT I WOULDN'T SHUT UP ABOUT EXCEPT BETTER. OMG.

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh and rover is such a liar. he’s like “lol can i ask u one quick question??” and then he WASTES 23+ HOURS OF YOUR LIFE OMG

wait, that would be MORE THAN 23 HOURS because the game takes a while to load/ close so there’s a lot of time spent on the homescreen. so it’s less like 23 hours and more like 1,000,000,000,001,000,000 hours.


----------



## tinytaylor

I found my dream town map but now that I 
have it I realized it sucks. I can put a bridge anywhere
and it's extremely hard to put paths down sigh.  
I think I'm going to reset again (so sad bc I've already
put about 6 mil into this town woe is me.


----------



## cIementine

_day 47.
My lucky number._


----------



## Sanaki

rover has been riding the rails a lot more often

//map resetting
//plot resetting


----------



## Naiad

^^ A lot of people wouldn't like it, but I love everything about it


----------



## PaperCat

Lafiel Nightray said:


> ^^ A lot of people wouldn't like it, but I love everything about it



I like it. It reminds me of my map.


----------



## poliwag0

if i can't get a good map by saturday i'm quitting new leaf


----------



## olivetree123

oh my god itch to reset go
away
please no
why did i name my town after something instead of making something up aaaaaaaa
go away
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

the worst part is i haven't even played the zelda game termina is in
i don't even know what game that is
i don't know anything about zelda really
i just know that's the origin of the name

i need help


----------



## RayOfHope

olivetree123 said:


> oh my god itch to reset go
> away
> please no
> why did i name my town after something instead of making something up aaaaaaaa
> go away
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> the worst part is i haven't even played the zelda game termina is in
> i don't even know what game that is
> i don't know anything about zelda really
> i just know that's the origin of the name
> 
> i need help



...xD
Did you intentionally name it after a game you haven't played...? (Majora's Mask, by the way. Termina is a parallel universe version of the series' usual setting, Hyrule.)

But at least you didn't name your town Hyrule, anyway...


----------



## olivetree123

Wyndfyre said:


> ...xD
> Did you intentionally name it after a game you haven't played...? (Majora's Mask, by the way. Termina is a parallel universe version of the series' usual setting, Hyrule.)
> 
> But at least you didn't name your town Hyrule, anyway...



yes :')
at least i have that piece of solace


----------



## MelonPan

Finally getting ready to reset, but wondering if I should just do it rather than get 3 people to hold villagers for me.  I was trying to get 3 of them held by cyclers, but only had one person offer so far.  So I don't know if I should just bite the bullet and try to get these villagers again, or not.  They aren't very popular so they tend to be autovoided, which made them hard to find for a while.


----------



## Fairytale

Still resetting! I've found lovely towns, but I'm not so glad with the villagers and townfruit. I want peaches or cherries and awesome starters! I know that you can cycle them out, but I decided not to tt in my new town. I've found a town with:
Apple, Hamlet, Molly, Filbert<3<3, and Gloria. They are so cute and I love them all, but I don't want really popular villagers. ;/
Resetting again! Okay,nice map.. Let's see the villagers!

Villagers are: Wolfgang, Felicity, Anchovy, Gwen and Merengue! Neh, let's reset again!


----------



## Sanaki

Why care for the villagers? You can easily move them out lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

But the itch to reset really gets to me. My map is okay but I really am starting to hate the town name and mayor name. yikes. I have to just let it go away lol I'm never going to complete my dream town if I keep resetting.


----------



## Fairytale

Like I said, I don't want to cycle them out bc I don't wanna tt in this town. Still resetting. I'm planning on keeping this one, let's see my starters! Okay, So I have: Ribbot, Crackle/Spork, Cookie, Olivia, and Marcie. Not that bad! But, I don't want Olivia and Cookie again. They've been in all my towns now. I got peaches, which I really like! But, this isn't really the map that I want. Let's try again one more time!

Got a nice map! And the red roof station which I like best, and my villagers are... I see Ruby, Nan, Cobb, Static, and Drake. I don't like them, plus I got apples. I'm going to quit resetting now. Trying one more town, I really hope that this is the perfect one! Map is ok, only thing I don't like about it is the town hall next to the station! Fingers crossed for nice villagers.. Green roof this time, but I don't really care about the roof. x3 And my villagers are awful.. xd I really want it done now. I'm going to take the next one, no mather what villagers. Map is ok!  Arriving in Azalea now, very excited! Let's see the villagers :3 I can't keep this one. Well, let's reset again.. .-.


----------



## Sanaki

But they still move on their own..


----------



## Fairytale

Yeah, but that will take really long. Okay, I really don't want to reset anymore. This is the one, I really like my map! No weird areas, town hall in the bottom, plaza in the top. My villagers are: Bill, Bubbles, Aurora, Portia, and Hugh! I like them! Not 100% sure if I keep them, though


----------



## Xanarcah

I've got someone else over to weed Edolas before I reset it again~

I'm pretty excited to see what kind of layout and villagers I roll this time. Especially since I completed my main town lineup, so I can be a lot more lax about "looking" for villagers. 


Layouts with the Town Plaza in the middle of a dip in the river irritate me. D: Gonna try for another one with it off to the side again.


----------



## Fairytale

I finally found my perfect town!! My villagers:
Tank, Alli, Lucky, Gladys, and Tangy! I don't really like Lucky, but the others are amazing!


----------



## cindamia

i have the urge to reset... I must resist


----------



## olivetree123

okay i did some landscaping and that satiated the urge thank god
when in doubt, chop down all your trees and dig up everything and migrate flowers to the beach, then slowly plant everything back.
apparently it works. ^^;


----------



## Kasper

Well...I reset. I was TTing and I had two fashion checks and pretty much all the fossils and had made a lot of progress on my house....in about a week. And I was having his huge and frankly strange issue with plot resetting where I would reset 5 times and no one would show up until I actually loaded my town with my mayor and then they would be in a bad spot. I wasn't enjoying it. 

However now I have a town with a decent layout, I like all my villagers well enough with one I LOVE because of his house but I'm just not feeling it all because of the stupid fruit. I KNOW I can just get other fruits but I have Peaches like my last town and Cherries from isabelle like I had it my first town and I just really want something new.


----------



## Sanaki

I really would like to reset my cycling town today.. I messed up the cycle and I can't get Skye out for some reason.


----------



## olivetree123

all right
i think i've decided i'm not going to reset until i earn at least 50 million bells to start off with


this could take a very, very long time
which is probably good because then i can consider if i really want to reset or not. 

wish me luck in the bell quest


----------



## Sanaki

Sell TBT? Someone was buying it for 3m per 100

great that means the rates will just fluctuate again and i wanted to buy while they were 1.5-2m per 100 zz


----------



## olivetree123

Ahri said:


> Sell TBT? Someone was buying it for 3m per 100
> 
> great that means the rates will just fluctuate again and i wanted to buy while they were 1.5-2m per 100 zz


I'm already waiting on someone to buy mine atm so that's gonna get me at least halfway there when they buy them.


----------



## Sanaki

thats good then


----------



## olivetree123

my only con in resetting is having to haul all my stuff to my brother's town for safekeeping but
eh i'll manage

speaking of which i better make 51 million because after resetting so much i need to pay my brother to store items in his town lol


----------



## MelonPan

olivetree123 said:


> my only con in resetting is having to haul all my stuff to my brother's town for safekeeping but
> eh i'll manage
> 
> speaking of which i better make 51 million because after resetting so much i need to pay my brother to store items in his town lol




I am doing this right now and have been doing it for 3 days!  UGH.  It's so painful and time consuming.

Not to mention while moving things and TT-ing to maybe get people to hold a few villagers, one of my dreamies I don't even bother putting in my signature, Zucker, moved in! D:  AUGHjlfsj'flj.


----------



## Sanaki

Just remember that people like Avalon have been resetting for about _40+ days._


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

yes i wanna reset right now i mean it is just a game not like your life depends on it lmao


----------



## olivetree123

I might just give in and reset now even tho I only have about 8 million saved i'm too impatient

update: I did it and the map quest begins once again


----------



## tinytaylor

olivetree123 said:


> my only con in resetting is having to haul all my stuff to my brother's town for safekeeping but
> eh i'll manage
> 
> speaking of which i better make 51 million because after resetting so much i need to pay my brother to store items in his town lol



literally same lmao, i just take my bros ds and scurry to my room to start hours of moving items
and resetting.

- - - Post Merge - - -

i think i'm going to reset again, i hate how my houses line up in my town.


----------



## cIementine

_Still can't find a town urgggh.
Or my 3DS for that matter._


----------



## MelonPan

I'm about 3 hours in resetting.  I am trying to get oranges at very least, and a good map.  I got a couple earlier when resetting, but now I'm not getting any good maps.


----------



## Sanaki

^ Happened to me so many times. I was picky and didn't settle when the maps were good (didn't know there was a guide on rocks and how each retail, town hall, and train station's tile could be) so I gave up so many good maps with cherries and like triangle grass so now I'm stuck with square grass and pears. >_<


----------



## MelonPan

Ahri said:


> ^ Happened to me so many times. I was picky and didn't settle when the maps were good (didn't know there was a guide on rocks and how each retail, town hall, and train station's tile could be) so I gave up so many good maps with cherries and like triangle grass so now I'm stuck with square grass and pears. >_<



Wait?  There's a guide...? O_O  Do...do I wanna see it? D: (yes I do, is there a link?)

EDIT: Nevermind, I found them~


----------



## Sanaki

Yeah when I discovered that I was pretty angry. I let a really great map (with cherries) go because I didn't know ;o;


----------



## Dogoat

Map resetting once again. But I'm really slacking on it, friends bought me a bunch of games on Steam and I'm playing those D:

- - - Post Merge - - -

:c found a map I liked a lot, and villagers where in the only good spot for a house.


----------



## olivetree123

map goals:

- retail near station
- (connected) east beach
- no limberg or oranges


----------



## tinytaylor

Ahri said:


> ^ Happened to me so many times. I was picky and didn't settle when the maps were good (didn't know there was a guide on rocks and how each retail, town hall, and train station's tile could be) so I gave up so many good maps with cherries and like triangle grass so now I'm stuck with square grass and pears. >_<



wait I want the guide


----------



## Improv

olivetree123 said:


> - *no limberg*



i approve


----------



## Sanaki

Here is the guide I'm talking about.


----------



## Hazel

I'm considering restarting my town again despite the fact I've five dreamies, a decent town layout, perfect town, completed main street and loads of cool items. Recently two villagers moved in right in the middle of my paths (I miscalculated the day they were moving in and couldnt use the moving in trick) and well honestly I've gotten bored and I'm really uninspired to work on this town anymore. I'v been trying to cycle them out for months and not once have either of them asked to move! Another reason I want to reset is because of all the time travelling I did in this town. I couldn't play everyday cause I had exams... In an ideal world I would be able to afford another copy of the game but i can't soo yeah.... Ugh its so confusing


----------



## tinytaylor

doo it hazel, do it


----------



## Snowbell

So I've been resetting my town for like a week now. Then I took a day or two break, came back, and after a few hours found this beauty. It has the two main things I've been looking for: apples and circle grass. (Would have liked a connected beach, but not a must) I also didn't hate the villagers! Stay strong guys--once you find the right one, you just know it. (Also feel free to tell me what you think!!)


----------



## RayOfHope

Smokie135 said:


> So I've been resetting my town for like a week now. Then I took a day or two break, came back, and after a few hours found this beauty. It has the two main things I've been looking for: apples and circle grass. (Would have liked a connected beach, but not a must) I also didn't hate the villagers! Stay strong guys--once you find the right one, you just know it. (Also feel free to tell me what you think!!) View attachment 52987


Oooooh...  I love ittt


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Ok so I adopted Diana from a lovely person for my snowboy set items and want to plot reset as I have well laid out PWPs, if I reset with 9 Villagers already can someone in my town leave from the re-loading constantly on a new Character? Dx

Oh yay no losses and Diana found a perfect match-up to Stitches^_^


----------



## PaperCat

Smokie135 said:


> So I've been resetting my town for like a week now. Then I took a day or two break, came back, and after a few hours found this beauty. It has the two main things I've been looking for: apples and circle grass. (Would have liked a connected beach, but not a must) I also didn't hate the villagers! Stay strong guys--once you find the right one, you just know it. (Also feel free to tell me what you think!!) View attachment 52987



Nice map. And congrats on finding the map you like. What are the villagers?


----------



## Sanaki

Pretty nice except the town hall placement is a little weird to me ;-;


----------



## cIementine

_I *FINALLY* found my perfect town 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got a great map, great town hall, great train station, Lolly (priority dreamie), as well as other villagers I don't hate (Pancetti, Hamlet, Drake, Carmen), and I might even keep Hamlet!
I sadly got apples as a native fruit but I'm going to cut them down and replace with peaches. 
Plot resetting for Marshal, Hamphrey, and Tammy.

After over 50 days of long, long resetting, I can finally rest. Will post map soon!_


----------



## Sanaki

I hope it's worth 50 days, yeesh. ;_;


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

idc about the layout as long as my first villager is bertha. when i started my resettng, i chose the wrong face I wanted and when i arrived, I SAW BERTHA. UGH


----------



## Hazel

Okay I can't believe it but I think I'm going to do this. I'm going to start completely from scratch and not bring anything over from this file. Oh maan, I just hope I don't regret it! I've never put as much effort into an AC town as I have into this one!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

you wont! trust me!


----------



## denicrossing

I've started resetting my second town like crazy. I just found a town that had 3 squirrels as starters wow. And Punchy who's like my favorite ever. But I'm still nto sure if I'll keep the town..


----------



## Atsushicchi

denicrossing said:


> I've started resetting my second town like crazy. I just found a town that had 3 squirrels as starters wow. And Punchy who's like my favorite ever. But I'm still nto sure if I'll keep the town..



You don't like the layout?


----------



## denicrossing

Atsushicchi said:


> You don't like the layout?



I wasn't too happy that I had apples as my town fruit as I have those in my first town, as well. And I realized only afterwards that there's a villager house right where I'd put a bridge. :/ So yeah I kept resetting.


----------



## Hazel

So after almost three hours I've found a town that meets almost all of my requirements. The only thing is it doesn't have any dreamies. Like my villagers are pretty decent (Rodeo, Soleil, Lolly, Axel, Pate) but yeah I'm not sure... Should I keep it?


----------



## monk

Hazel said:


> So after almost three hours I've found a town that meets almost all of my requirements. The only thing is it doesn't have any dreamies. Like my villagers are pretty decent (Rodeo, Soleil, Lolly, Axel, Pate) but yeah I'm not sure... Should I keep it?



you can always move them out besides if your dreamies are starters they might have bad house placements and whatnot. lolly would be pretty easy to trade i think


----------



## cIementine

Hazel said:


> So after almost three hours I've found a town that meets almost all of my requirements. The only thing is it doesn't have any dreamies. Like my villagers are pretty decent (Rodeo, Soleil, Lolly, Axel, Pate) but yeah I'm not sure... Should I keep it?



_You could probably trade Lolly, and maybe Soleil for a dreamie, and you can also plot rest for your uchi, smug, and cranky dreamie.
If the map is really good, keep the town.
You can also trade your TBT bells for in-game bells to buy your dreamies._


----------



## Hazel

Thanks for the advice guys! I've decided to keep the town because the map is pretty similar to my old town which I like. I'm glad I reset now, despite losing everything, the game feels so much fresher and more enjoyable like how it did when I first got it a year ago


----------



## Snowbell

PaperCat said:


> Nice map. And congrats on finding the map you like. What are the villagers?



My villagers are Savannah (the zebra), Biff (brown hippo), Portia (dalamtion-looking dog), Benjamin (yellow lab-like dog) and Ricky (crazy squirrel). None of them are my dreamies, but they could definitely have been worse.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

So um does your face determine what your first villagers are??


----------



## Dogoat

Not at all.

I've been resetting for at least a week and a half or longer, and I came across the first map I ever had ;_: I would have absolutely taken it, if it didn't have pears D:


----------



## Sanaki

I'm going to be resetting my cycle town really soon.. but Skye is like anchored to the town for some reason. -_-


----------



## olivetree123

Still resetting.
I should just give up on the specific map I want because I'll never settle on any sort of map; there's always gonna be a better one I want but I really just gotta make what i have work
(I still reeally want a connected beach but I guess if the 2nd one is super small it won't make a difference really 9_9)


----------



## X2k5a7y

I got stuck on a resetting binge. I would find a town, and I would try my best to find something about it I didn't like. Eventually, I popped out of the train station (which was blue by the way  ) and saw Rudy, Moe, and Flurry, and I knew that I had to stick with this one. I love Rudy, then I got Shep, Static, and Katt. I know villagers can change, but I don't like time traveling. Plus, I'm not going to be motivated to make my town great, if I don't even like my villagers. It also helped that the map was awesome, but Rudy, pretty much sealed the deal.


----------



## Sanaki

There's 2 major things I hate about my town but I just began to ignore it lmao


----------



## SunnyWindy

I wanted to reset but then didn't feel like unlocking all my shops again and whatnot... so I might just cut down all trees, pick up all flowers and start fresh from there.


----------



## Dogoat

Well I finally decided on which layouts I'd like for both of my towns. Now to hunt for them.


----------



## Atsushicchi

After 47 resets, I finally found a good map.

It doesn't have too many ponds and it has lots of space.

And I have Savannah~


----------



## Xanarcah

Restarted Edolas again last night. : D

For the first time I'm having a lot of trouble finding a new town. o: So far, all the maps offered are pretty bad and all the villagers are uninteresting as well. 

Gonna keep looking...


----------



## Sanaki

I know someone who reset over 1000 times and were extremely satisfied with their layout after, don't give up.


----------



## JellyBeans

This is my new town map, but now I've picked the game up after a while I don't know wether I should keep it. I have decent villagers, circle grass, west beach, a good place for my house, one pond... But I'm unsure about the river. I think I will keep it though. I'm unable to post a picture though, sadly.


----------



## Atsushicchi

JellyBeans said:


> This is my new town map, but now I've picked the game up after a while I don't know wether I should keep it. I have decent villagers, circle grass, west beach, a good place for my house, one pond... But I'm unsure about the river. I think I will keep it though. I'm unable to post a picture though, sadly.



Could you describe it?


----------



## JellyBeans

Atsushicchi said:


> Could you describe it?



The river starts about halfway down the map, then turns left and downwards for a bit, then turns right and goes straight for a bit, then near the corner of the beach turns into a south waterfall.

I kind of want to reset, as it's almost too perfect :3


----------



## Sanaki

JellyBeans said:


> The river starts about halfway down the map, then turns left and downwards for a bit, then turns right and goes straight for a bit, then near the corner of the beach turns into a south waterfall.
> 
> I kind of want to reset, as it's almost too perfect :3



People get addicted to resetting, it's pretty sad. You might regret it. That's honestly a bad reason to restart, but hey whatever floats your boat.


----------



## JellyBeans

Ahri said:


> People get addicted to resetting, it's pretty sad. You might regret it. That's honestly a bad reason to restart, but hey whatever floats your boat.



I know, but I feel like I should. There are better maps out there, but who knows if I'll find one. 

Ah, I'm going to go for it. It can't be that bad


----------



## tinytaylor

JellyBeans said:


> I know, but I feel like I should. There are better maps out there, but who knows if I'll find one.
> 
> Ah, I'm going to go for it. It can't be that bad



I personally wouldn't, 
I was ready to reset and someone told me I had 
the perfect map which put me off for a bit..
then I got a second acnl and was looking for new
maps there and I haven't found anything good

- - - Post Merge - - -



JellyBeans said:


> I know, but I feel like I should. There are better maps out there, but who knows if I'll find one.
> 
> Ah, I'm going to go for it. It can't be that bad



I personally wouldn't, 
I was ready to reset and someone told me I had 
the perfect map which put me off for a bit..
then I got a second acnl and was looking for new
maps there and I haven't found anything good


----------



## Sanaki

It took me 5 days to find an okay map after giving up good ones but there are still things I am not happy with. Grass and fruit, lol. But I lived around it because my layout was nice and my river was pretty straight except for how it bends.


----------



## denicrossing

I just reset like a million times and I finally found a town that I liked. It has a really long beach and a tiny one, which I love. <3 And I have pears as my town fruit which is good. c: (I'd have taken anything but apples) I actually made a male mayor in this town and called him Crowley.. The name of the town is Jigoku (which translates to Hell..) AND I HAVE KEVIN. Now I just need Moose... (this won't make sense to any of you I suppose but it's super funny to me, heh.)


----------



## Sanaki

denicrossing said:


> I just reset like a million times and I finally found a town that I liked. It has a really long beach and a tiny one, which I love. <3 And I have pears as my town fruit which is good. c: (I'd have taken anything but apples) I actually made a male mayor in this town and called him Crowley.. The name of the town is Jigoku (which translates to Hell..) AND I HAVE KEVIN. Now I just need Moose... (this won't make sense to any of you I suppose but it's super funny to me, heh.)



Can you post your map?


----------



## denicrossing




----------



## SincerelyDream

I reset after playing for about a month or two when the game first came out with a friend (got a 3ds just to play Animal Crossing with her) we ended up falling out and after that I lost all my motivation to play and I ended up quiting (and the fact that some ugly animal moved right in front of my house ruining my pathway really killed my motivation as well. So I'm finally back playing with another friend of mine who recently got the game! I reset a bunch of times to get a decent town map because I remember my first was absolutely awful.


----------



## Sanaki

denicrossing said:


>



I like the area of grass in the area above the dock the only thing I don't like is the narrow strip of land at the top and the pond by the station, but if you like it that's all that matters. c:


----------



## denicrossing

I kinda like the pond at the station~ and since I don't really lay paths the placements of the ponds aren't really that relevant I guess. ^^ I mostly look out for the placement of Re-Tail (I like it by the beach cos I do a lot of ocean fishing) and the villager houses, so I guess it's not that hard for me to find a decent map. c:


----------



## Sanaki

Well if you don't lay paths then that's a different story.


----------



## X2k5a7y

I thought I found the right town for me, and I did, but I got everything so messed up, by my lack of skills, lol. I finally found my town, and I am sticking with it! Dammit! Lol.


----------



## PaperCat

denicrossing said:


>



I like this map, though that may be cause it is rather similar to mine. You even got a nice private beach.


----------



## Leopardfire

I'm town resetting in Chrome. I don't care about the map as long as it isn't completely awful, I'm searching for good villagers.


----------



## Fairytale

So, I'm resetting again. I didn't really like my last town, bc it was a cycling town. I wanna make a maintown now. But, I'm always having trouble with the villagers. I have Tabby now, which I hate. Oh, also got Harry.. This isn't the right town. >.>

- - - Post Merge - - -

Found a nice map! Fingers crossed for great villagers!

Okay, so I see Antonio, Fauna, and Blanche. Kinda happy with them, but let's see the other 2. 
Okay, Cheri and.. Gaston! Not a big fan of Gaston, but I really like Blanche and Cheri! Got peaches, and triangle grass! This town is perfect for me. I'm keeping this one, for sure.


----------



## Bluetwoen

I'm considering resetting, but I'm so unsure!

*Why I want to reset:*
- I miss the feel of a new, fresh town.
- I'm not really a fan of my town map.
- I dislike many of my villagers.
- I want to place my villagers more grouped together.

*Why I want to keep my town:*
- I have Dotty, and she is my fave!
- I have spent a LOT of time making my town beautiful.
- I have come a long way with the museum and encyclopedia.
- My house is fully expanded and I'm almost done with the HHA challenge.
- I have maxed out the shop
- My town tree is beautiful! ;_;

Here's a pic of my town: 


What do you guys think? I've thought about buying another copy, but then I'd have to spend a lot of money that I don't have. :C


----------



## in-a-pickle

Bluetwoen said:


> I'm considering resetting, but I'm so unsure!
> 
> *Why I want to reset:*
> - I miss the feel of a new, fresh town.
> - I'm not really a fan of my town map.
> - I dislike many of my villagers.
> - I want to place my villagers more grouped together.
> 
> *Why I want to keep my town:*
> - I have Dotty, and she is my fave!
> - I have spent a LOT of time making my town beautiful.
> - I have come a long way with the museum and encyclopedia.
> - My house is fully expanded and I'm almost done with the HHA challenge.
> - I have maxed out the shop
> - My town tree is beautiful! ;_;
> 
> Here's a pic of my town:
> View attachment 53719
> 
> What do you guys think? I've thought about buying another copy, but then I'd have to spend a lot of money that I don't have. :C



Well, I can tell you that I had some of the same reasons to reset as you, but I didn't and went out and bought a second copy. Personally, I think it was a mistake, because I ended devoting all my time to my _new_ town, and I rarely, if ever, visit my first town now. 
If you can handle two towns, do it! But it's reallllyyy hard, and often not worth it. I love my second town, but I could of just reset my first and had one copy. 

I'd recommend visiting other people's towns, spending some more time in yours, before you're confident you want to reset. If you still do in a week, I'd reset then.


----------



## Bluetwoen

in-a-pickle said:


> Well, I can tell you that I had some of the same reasons to reset as you, but I didn't and went out and bought a second copy. Personally, I think it was a mistake, because I ended devoting all my time to my _new_ town, and I rarely, if ever, visit my first town now.
> If you can handle two towns, do it! But it's reallllyyy hard, and often not worth it. I love my second town, but I could of just reset my first and had one copy.
> 
> I'd recommend visiting other people's towns, spending some more time in yours, before you're confident you want to reset. If you still do in a week, I'd reset then.



That sounds like a good idea. Thanks for the reply! <3


----------



## PaperCat

Bluetwoen said:


> I'm considering resetting, but I'm so unsure!
> 
> *Why I want to reset:*
> - I miss the feel of a new, fresh town.
> - I'm not really a fan of my town map.
> - I dislike many of my villagers.
> - I want to place my villagers more grouped together.
> 
> *Why I want to keep my town:*
> - I have Dotty, and she is my fave!
> - I have spent a LOT of time making my town beautiful.
> - I have come a long way with the museum and encyclopedia.
> - My house is fully expanded and I'm almost done with the HHA challenge.
> - I have maxed out the shop
> - My town tree is beautiful! ;_;
> 
> Here's a pic of my town:
> View attachment 53719
> 
> What do you guys think? I've thought about buying another copy, but then I'd have to spend a lot of money that I don't have. :C



I like your map. I have a similar river. But its entirely up to you.


----------



## Artemis_Dreamer

@ Bluetwoen

I would honestly say that in your case, resetting might be a bad idea, or at least something that you'll regret.

You have a dream villager and a huge amount of progress and effort invested into this town. The issues you are unsure about, IMHO, don't seem to outweigh the things that you love about your town.

Villagers can move in and out, so I'm sure that with the help of the campsite, you can get villagers that you like better. As new ones move in, you can plot reset them into a nice grouped area, so you'll have two birds with one stone. Also, changing up your landscaping a bit at a time may renew your love for your map (it worked for me when I was getting bored).

As for wanting a fresh, new-town feeling, you really have to think of it like this: is that feeling worth giving up everything you've worked so hard for?

Once you can answer that question, I think you'll know whether you really should or shouldn't reset.


----------



## feavre

I'm moving the bridge, but here's my town!  I plan to haave cafe between town hall and retail, so there's a mini main street. 
I do wish the plaza was to the north by my station because it's a nice place to drop bells during trades.


----------



## krielle

That's a pretty nice map feavre


----------



## Hazel

feavre I want your map! I've been resetting again for a few hours and it's so irritating how close some maps are but they're not quite perfect


----------



## feavre

That was actually my settling map--it had pears   I had to cross out a bunch of criteria because it was taking so long. 
I'm kind of an advocate of just playing the game   But I had two copies so I could play and reset whenever.


----------



## suede

I kinda wanna restart again (about the 1000000th time). I haven't played in months and it's just ugh. But again, I don't wanna loose what I have and it means I need to restart the whole bug/fish catalogue and everything. Life is hard. Kinda think it'd be fun to restart and do everything myself though, not trade furniture etc. Hard choices.


----------



## Lotte

I feel like resetting again u v u;;

I have 3 villagers in my town that I really like (Whitney, Zucker, Chester) but I'm starting to dislike the placement of my villagers houses. 

I'm not really fond of the vertical line of houses anymore. 







And I regret naming my town after a place in an anime lol.


----------



## Hazel

If you want to refresh your interest in the game restarting is a good way to do it 

If you're unhappy with your layout and town name I'd suggest restarting. You can always get those villagers again


----------



## Sanaki

Bluetwoen said:


> I'm considering resetting, but I'm so unsure!
> 
> *Why I want to reset:*
> - I miss the feel of a new, fresh town.
> - I'm not really a fan of my town map.
> - I dislike many of my villagers.
> - I want to place my villagers more grouped together.
> 
> *Why I want to keep my town:*
> - I have Dotty, and she is my fave!
> - I have spent a LOT of time making my town beautiful.
> - I have come a long way with the museum and encyclopedia.
> - My house is fully expanded and I'm almost done with the HHA challenge.
> - I have maxed out the shop
> - My town tree is beautiful! ;_;
> 
> Here's a pic of my town:
> View attachment 53719
> 
> What do you guys think? I've thought about buying another copy, but then I'd have to spend a lot of money that I don't have. :C



We'll if you like the feeling of a new fresh town you'll find yourself resetting constantly.


----------



## Improv

Would it be insane to reset over the way your face looks because I'm not feeling the one I have now.

but I like my town ;____;


----------



## X2k5a7y

Improv said:


> Would it be insane to reset over the way your face looks because I'm not feeling the one I have now.
> 
> but I like my town ;____;



You could always use shampoodle and use a Mii's face, instead. I hated my face in my first town. So, I just wore a jester's mask or gas mask all the time, until I could use my Link mii's face, unless that's not something you want to do.


----------



## trickypitfall

Improv said:


> Would it be insane to reset over the way your face looks because I'm not feeling the one I have now.
> 
> but I like my town ;____;


I guess that would depend on how far into the game you are?
I don't like where I placed my mayors house or the cafe but I'm too far along to reset now....


----------



## Improv

magost said:


> I guess that would depend on how far into the game you are?
> I don't like where I placed my mayors house or the cafe but I'm too far along to reset now....



I just started my town on June 28th.

and ^^ the outfit I have planned out doesn't have anything to cover my eyes D:


----------



## trickypitfall

Improv said:


> I just started my town on June 28th.
> 
> and ^^ the outfit I have planned out doesn't have anything to cover my eyes D:


Hmm, then I'd say if it really really bothers you it wouldn't be that detrimental to reset.
Unless you're overly fond of your map.


----------



## olivetree123

Another con of this reset is I want the date on my tree/TPC to reflect when I actually began the game.

...which was all the way back in December.
This is good I guess for gaining things back but that's also a lot of TT-ing forward to do, especially when I wanna grow the tree as well (so I can't skip right to the present..)


----------



## LilD

I reset for 4 days here and there in my free time and ended up with this map.  I'm undecided about keeping it because of the many ponds and river shape as I'm looking for max pwp space.  Keeping...for now. Opinion appreciated!


----------



## krielle

Nyx81 said:


> I reset for 4 days here and there in my free time and ended up with this map.  I'm undecided about keeping it because of the many ponds and river shape as I'm looking for max pwp space.  Keeping...for now. Opinion appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 54188


In my opinion, I would keep resetting


----------



## LilD

mayorkiyo said:


> In my opinion, I would keep resetting




I'm leaning towards resetting.  Except for Ponds, it's perfect. Gah! Guess I'll sleep on it.

There's always that one thing when you're resetting 

Ty for input :3


----------



## feavre

Nyx81 said:


> I'm leaning towards resetting.  Except for Ponds, it's perfect. Gah! Guess I'll sleep on it.
> 
> There's always that one thing when you're resetting
> 
> Ty for input :3



Ponds are a big no no for me.  Rocks suck, but they're smaller.  Ponds take up a lot of room and are hard to landscape around.  But they are not as big of a deal as placement of buildings.


----------



## LilD

feavre said:


> Ponds are a big no no for me.  Rocks suck, but they're smaller.  Ponds take up a lot of room and are hard to landscape around.  But they are not as big of a deal as placement of buildings.



I'm going to layout some possible paths tomorrow before Ii abandon. I've actually never had a town with more than 2 ponds before this one, I've also tended to avoid them.


----------



## olivetree123

I might just keep this map! I'm a bit uncertain about space, though, but I'm sure I'll be able to make it work if I place all my villagers in the southern half along the cliff.



Spoiler








(standing where house will be)




pros: connected east beach, retail near station, no more than 2 ponds (all my requirements!) and apples

cons: town hall and station are my absolute least favorite colors of all time (yellow town hall / brown station)
        pond and a rock right in front of station (i could work around this i think since i never put anything by my station)
        uncertain if i'll have enough space for PWPs (i don't know which ones i want yet because i have no plan ;; )
massive permanent mud patch around house location (i can cover that with flowers though so)


but since it met all my requirements for a map and i've been resetting for days now i'm gonna settle on it.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

I'm torn, I can't decide whether I want to reset or not.
Pretty much all of the Dreamies I had have ended up leaving (They didn't ping me ), and to be honest, I'm not really happy with the placement of stuff. I want the campfire (or bonfire or whatever it's called) PWP in front of my campsite, but when I build the campsite I didn't know of it so I didn't leave room. I'm also not happy with my cafe, and I want re-tail closer to the station...
But I've spent so much time in this town, I've done a bunch of landscaping in it with paths and trees and flowers. Plus I've got all of main street unlocked, including T&T Emporium, and my museum has a bunch in it. 
Unless I can find a relatively cheap used one, I don't have the cash for a second copy right now, so that's out of the question.
Here's my map btw:

I really don't know what I should do. Thoughts?


----------



## feavre

I strongly suggest getting a second copy.  It's a pain to redo everything and find a map.  You can proably find a used copy online


----------



## Sanaki

TheCreeperHugz said:


> I'm torn, I can't decide whether I want to reset or not.
> Pretty much all of the Dreamies I had have ended up leaving (They didn't ping me ), and to be honest, I'm not really happy with the placement of stuff. I want the campfire (or bonfire or whatever it's called) PWP in front of my campsite, but when I build the campsite I didn't know of it so I didn't leave room. I'm also not happy with my cafe, and I want re-tail closer to the station...
> But I've spent so much time in this town, I've done a bunch of landscaping in it with paths and trees and flowers. Plus I've got all of main street unlocked, including T&T Emporium, and my museum has a bunch in it.
> Unless I can find a relatively cheap used one, I don't have the cash for a second copy right now, so that's out of the question.
> Here's my map btw:
> View attachment 54435
> I really don't know what I should do. Thoughts?



Would be pretty easy for me to decide. I'd reset in a heartbeat lul


----------



## in-a-pickle

Ahri said:


> Would be pretty easy for me to decide. I'd reset in a heartbeat lul



why? It's not that bad of a map :X


----------



## Lotte

If you have a list of things that you dislike about your town, then you should reset. No point in continuing with a town and that you don't enjoy, at least that's my opinion.


----------



## Kasper

TheCreeperHugz said:


> I'm torn, I can't decide whether I want to reset or not.
> Pretty much all of the Dreamies I had have ended up leaving (They didn't ping me ), and to be honest, I'm not really happy with the placement of stuff. I want the campfire (or bonfire or whatever it's called) PWP in front of my campsite, but when I build the campsite I didn't know of it so I didn't leave room. I'm also not happy with my cafe, and I want re-tail closer to the station...
> But I've spent so much time in this town, I've done a bunch of landscaping in it with paths and trees and flowers. Plus I've got all of main street unlocked, including T&T Emporium, and my museum has a bunch in it.
> Unless I can find a relatively cheap used one, I don't have the cash for a second copy right now, so that's out of the question.
> Here's my map btw:
> View attachment 54435
> I really don't know what I should do. Thoughts?



Oh my god your map just made me want to reset so badly.

I've been thinking about resetting but the problem is I can't for the life of me figure out why! 

My current town has:

Oranges (native) and Pears
Blue Station
Hans, Vesta, Apollo, and Kevin I like them all well enough.

I don't really HATE any of my villagers though there are a few I want to move out. 
I have a lot of rocks but they are all only on one half of my map. Which I think is going to make it hard to place projects.
It's got a great long beach but it's so long that it has that annoying small strip of land at the top of my map.

I'm so torn because I like my map now and I'm worried if I start resetting I'll HATE everything else I find.


----------



## X2k5a7y

I can't stop wanting to reset. No matter what, I will always want to reset. I just love the beginning. Getting off the train, and getting 100% approval, getting my first hybrid, unlocking the island. I swear...I've gone through 3 or 4 towns, since I've joined here...It's unfortunate.


----------



## Sanaki

Sigh I actually want to reset because I hate my town and mayor name *facepalm*


----------



## LilD

Got this on my last reset attempt for the evening.  I like it for now lol. I've never had a retail so close to beach.


----------



## PaperCat

Nyx81 said:


> View attachment 54786
> 
> Got this on my last reset attempt for the evening.  I like it for now lol. I've never had a retail so close to beach.



This reminds me of a backwards version of mine. Just a tad different. I like that plaza location better than mine.


----------



## Xanarcah

Gonna reset Edolas again tonight! I kind of grew to like this map, but having so much space around the plaza was silly. 

7/7/2014, definitely a dragon related day~


----------



## Xanarcah

So I reset my town and was looking through maps. Settled on one that seems like it might be interesting to keep for a week or two. 

But in my exhaustion I forgot what I was doing and put my house in a terrible place. 

And now I have to decide whether I want to go through with working with it for a little while (until I can get Papi out, cos I kind of want him in Fiore...) or if I should just reset before I waste effort on it.


----------



## Kasper

Well I'm resetting again. Mathilda moved in right next to me. Pretty much the final straw. The female kangaroos freak me out. I think this time I'll TT just until I have everyone moved into my town so I can plot reset and make sure no one creepy moves in and then never tt again after that.


----------



## Sanaki

ASDFGHJKL i don't know what to do. I'm starting to hate everything about my town.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Just reset then


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

Nyx81 said:


> View attachment 54786
> 
> Got this on my last reset attempt for the evening.  I like it for now lol. I've never had a retail so close to beach.



THAT WAS EXACTLY MY TOWN WHEN I RESET. BUT BACKWARDS EXACTLY


----------



## Kasper

OMG. Best choice ever to reset. I found a great map on my 3rd try. River is a bit bendy but it leaves no small areas and gives me a great long beach. I have apple. Both the station and the town hall are blue! AND. I got Fauna and Dotty. Both so cute!


----------



## cIementine

_I'm resetting still and haven't found a map that is decent with good placements and villagers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm unsure what I want my town name to be. I'm thinking Roselia, Budbury, or Harmony 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## krielle

Marie said:


> _I'm resetting still and haven't found a map that is decent with good placements and villagers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm unsure what I want my town name to be. I'm thinking Roselia, Budbury, or Harmony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Roselia sounds cute!


----------



## Spongebob

Idk if I should reset or not. I reset before on April 27tg and have kept that town ever since. But I've been getting kinda bored of it lately. I have TIY and and working for the cafe but I've been TTing a lot lately and have been really bored. Even with my dream villagers around. If I reset my town I would have an all new town layout and new villagers to enjoy. What should I do?


----------



## Lotte

Waffleking720 said:


> Idk if I should reset or not. I reset before on April 27tg and have kept that town ever since. But I've been getting kinda bored of it lately. I have TIY and and working for the cafe but I've been TTing a lot lately and have been really bored. Even with my dream villagers around. If I reset my town I would have an all new town layout and new villagers to enjoy. What should I do?



If you're bored of both your town and dream villagers I would reset. Maybe you will find a better town that you'll enjoy more!


----------



## Spongebob

Lotte said:


> If you're bored of both your town and dream villagers I would reset. Maybe you will find a better town that you'll enjoy more!



Ok! I'm in the process of dropping off my items at someone else's town


----------



## Sanaki

Waffleking720 said:


> Idk if I should reset or not. I reset before on April 27tg and have kept that town ever since. But I've been getting kinda bored of it lately. I have TIY and and working for the cafe but I've been TTing a lot lately and have been really bored. Even with my dream villagers around. If I reset my town I would have an all new town layout and new villagers to enjoy. What should I do?



I'd do it. Sigh.. I'm just annoyed with the names I chose for my town and character.


----------



## Improv

Ahri said:


> I'd do it. Sigh.. I'm just annoyed with the names I chose for my town and character.



I'm very annoyed with my town name. I have a much better one, but I don't feel like discarding my current town. The town that I have now is the first one I've played legitimately (no time traveling, no plot resetting, etc.) and I actually feel like I'm accomplishing more than I ever have.

The fact remains that I have an annoying town name. I also wouldn't mind choosing a new face for my character, but I still can't shake my town off.

Maybe I should take some time just to think the idea of resetting over in my mind and decide later.


----------



## Sanaki

I just don't have a good idea for the names of my mayor / town yet.


----------



## in-a-pickle

I might reset my first town since I never play it, but not until I finish my second town :/


----------



## Spongebob

I just reset and it was so worth it!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Waffleking720 said:


> I just reset and it was so worth it!


You restarted your entire town?


----------



## Spongebob

Paperboy012305 said:


> You restarted your entire town?



Yep. I was getting bored of toontown. My new town is a lot better


----------



## Paperboy012305

Waffleking720 said:


> Yep. I was getting bored of toontown. My new town is a lot better


What did you name your new town. And what face do you have?


----------



## Sanaki

I'm resetting Blossom today.. I just don't know any good mayor names or Japanese-ish town names that sound cute.  I might just do a giveaway so people give me ideas..


----------



## Spongebob

Paperboy012305 said:


> What did you name your new town. And what face do you have?



I named it shamrock and I have the "I don't remember, I'm moving, yes, probably" face


----------



## Sanaki

Waffleking720 said:


> I named it shamrock and I have the "I don't remember, I'm moving, yes, probably" face



Do you have a town theme in mind?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Waffleking720 said:


> I named it shamrock and I have the "I don't remember, I'm moving, yes, probably" face


I see. When I restart. I don't know what to name it, but i'll definitely have the "I've never been there" "Can't say!" "How'd you know?" face. It looks cool.


----------



## Sanaki

Time to begin my resetting. Still need to find names I like, though.


----------



## Sanaki

Requirements for my town:

1 pond. 2 if it's out of the way.
Any town hall.
Any station.
Not an obsurd river.
SPACIOUS.
Not square grass.
Not pears or peaches. No way am I settling with those again.
Cherries would be nice.. but I'd be too lucky to get those with a nice map/grass.
No dreamies in it. I want to be able to plot them.
Buildings nice and spacious.
Rocks in not bad places (can't avoid the ones near the town hall/plaza/station/retail)

Nice to have:
Villagers I could sell/give away.
Green town hall (for the interior color)
Cherries, Apples, Oranges


----------



## olivetree123

Ahri said:


> I'm resetting Blossom today.. I just don't know any good mayor names or Japanese-ish town names that sound cute.  I might just do a giveaway so people give me ideas..



Look up Japanese foods or towns and get inspiration from there?


----------



## Sanaki

I've tried like everything.. nothing clicked with me D:


----------



## pillow bunny

Ahri said:


> Requirements for my town:
> 
> 1 pond. 2 if it's out of the way.
> Any town hall.
> Any station.
> Not an obsurd river.
> SPACIOUS.
> Not square grass.
> Not pears or peaches. No way am I settling with those again.
> Cherries would be nice.. but I'd be too lucky to get those with a nice map/grass.
> No dreamies in it. I want to be able to plot them.
> Buildings nice and spacious.
> Rocks in not bad places (can't avoid the ones near the town hall/plaza/station/retail)
> 
> Nice to have:
> Villagers I could sell/give away.
> Green town hall (for the interior color)
> Cherries, Apples, Oranges



would you really reset just because there were dreamies in your town? you can just cycle them out...


----------



## Sanaki

Yeah, I would. I don't want to cycle lol


----------



## Sanaki

Decided to name my town Nyoko. A little word I made up lol. Also I named my mayor Aika from Aika village because I love the meaning of the name. lol


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Ahri said:


> Decided to name my town Nyoko. A little word I made up lol. Also I named my mayor Aika from Aika village because I love the meaning of the name. lol



What a cute name.  Any luck finding a map yet, sweet pea?


----------



## Sanaki

Nope.. I found one earlier but I misspelled the name and put my character's name as the town name cause I wasn't paying attention lmao

if you want I can grab Fang soon?


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Ahri said:


> Nope.. I found one earlier but I misspelled the name and put my character's name as the town name cause I wasn't paying attention lmao
> 
> if you want I can grab Fang soon?



I did that too, don't feel bad, lol! 

Sure, whenever you're ready.  He's not in boxes yet.


----------



## Sanaki

Just let me know when you want me to take him then, for now I can just keep map resetting xD I just hope he isn't there if I find a map (the one I looked at had Fang)


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Ahri said:


> Just let me know when you want me to take him then, for now I can just keep map resetting xD I just hope he isn't there if I find a map (the one I looked at had Fang)



I need to work on TTing Whitney out as part of a trade for Bud; would it be alright if you collected Fang now?


----------



## Sanaki

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I need to work on TTing Whitney out as part of a trade for Bud; would it be alright if you collected Fang now?



Didn't see your post, but sure I'll grab him now


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Ahri said:


> Didn't see your post, but sure I'll grab him now



It's cool! Let me get him all ready for you and I'll open.  I think I still have you added!


----------



## Sanaki

I wonder if I still do.. I'll check.


----------



## Bowtiebulbasaur

I reset my town and I actually got my main dreamie. I transphered my favorite items to a friends town and then I got them back when I reset.


----------



## Sanaki

I decided to just reset my cycle town and use that.. since all my dreamies were in the town I'll just take them from there then use that copy to cycle.


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Ahri said:


> I decided to just reset my cycle town and use that.. since all my dreamies were in the town I'll just take them from there then use that copy to cycle.



Ready! Let me check to see if I do have you still added like I thought.  Then you can just pop on over for Fang.


----------



## Sanaki

You did, I just didn't have you added still xD Ready whenever you are~ Can't wait to see him again. He's my favorite cranky.


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Ahri said:


> You did, I just didn't have you added still xD Ready whenever you are~ Can't wait to see him again. He's my favorite cranky.



He's a total sweetie. I wanted to keep him for myself, but no space and I can always find him again.  Besides, I really need to reset my cycling town again because I want to start getting all my villagers together. Opening! Look out for Tiramisu. Feel free to run on down to his home.


----------



## Sanaki

Aw man I hate running in other towns though, but since you said it's okay I guess I can. Thanks sooo much for this. Looking out for your gates


----------



## Sanaki

Day 3 of map resetting lol  I will get this donee.


----------



## Sanaki

Found Ankha AND Stitches in a good map but it had square grass AND pears.. the horror. but I didn't feel like cycling them out D:


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

I managed to find a fairly cheap used copy, so I no longer have to reset my town, but I can't think of a town name. Any ideas? (I've already decided my mayor's name will be Willow.)


----------



## lumineerin

Ok, so I'm not actually resetting my game, but I'm wondering if I should start over on my town's layout. Before, I had carnations arranged in a pink, red, white, pink, red, white pattern, but after visiting another dream town, I'm not too sure. You see, I have the same paths as them, and I asked them on tumblr where they got their paths after seeing some pictures they posted of their town. However, after filling about 75% of their town, I visited their dream town, and saw that they have pink and white carnations arranged in their town too! I don't think I was every trying to copy them, but now it seems like I was! So, now I think I want to change my flower arrangements in my town. I was thinking about lining the paths with white tulips, since that is what I did in my old town, but I honestly don't know what to do. I don't want to copy another town, but I have already put in so much time to growing all of the carnations in my town, and I don't want that time to have just been a waste. What should I do?


----------



## Sanaki

Well day 3 in my resetting adventures.


----------



## krielle

emcconville said:


> Ok, so I'm not actually resetting my game, but I'm wondering if I should start over on my town's layout. Before, I had carnations arranged in a pink, red, white, pink, red, white pattern, but after visiting another dream town, I'm not too sure. You see, I have the same paths as them, and I asked them on tumblr where they got their paths after seeing some pictures they posted of their town. However, after filling about 75% of their town, I visited their dream town, and saw that they have pink and white carnations arranged in their town too! I don't think I was every trying to copy them, but now it seems like I was! So, now I think I want to change my flower arrangements in my town. I was thinking about lining the paths with white tulips, since that is what I did in my old town, but I honestly don't know what to do. I don't want to copy another town, but I have already put in so much time to growing all of the carnations in my town, and I don't want that time to have just been a waste. What should I do?


Sure - start over on your town's layout.
You could find different paths instead or try making your own paths.


----------



## lumineerin

mayorkiyo said:


> Sure - start over on your town's layout.
> You could find different paths instead or try making your own paths.



That's a great idea! However, my art skills are not too good, so I'll probably try to find another path! Thanks for your help!


----------



## Sanaki

You could always try dream diaries on YouTube for inspiration if you need or starting a Dream Review thread helps. It helped me gain lots of inspiration.


----------



## lumineerin

Ahri said:


> You could always try dream diaries on YouTube for inspiration if you need or starting a Dream Review thread helps. It helped me gain lots of inspiration.



Dream diaries? I've never heard of them before! I'll have to go to youtube and check them out! Thank you!


----------



## Sanaki

WiiFolderJosh does good ones


----------



## kasane

Resetted my cycling town yesterday and found a good map on my second try





Gonna make a horror town 
Starter villagers: Fauna, Static, Peanut, Cole, Goose
The only bad thing is that the rocks may become a nuisance and that the Native Fruit is Pear...I've gotten Oranges and Cherries before, so I guess it's good to get another fruit! 
And Marshal's plot is there XD


----------



## Sanaki

dem ponds though D:

day 4 resetting starting tomorrow.


----------



## -Lumi-

Hello! ^o^

I have been playing ACNL since last September and my current in-game date is January 2015. I have been debating between resetting a lot lately - I have also just lost Whitney out of the blue (forgive me Animal Crossing if I can't play my game for three days) and it is too risky to cycle through 16 villagers to get her back. 

My town layout is also starting to bug me a bit because villager homes are either keeping my from placing PWP's or PWP's are keeping villagers from moving into certain spots. 

I also really hate my character's eyes. Lol I know that seems silly but she has these odd circle ones and after finding a face guide online I really want to change it. 

The only thing is that I don't want to lose my sets. I have a gorgeous set, sweets set, snowman set, ice set, weeding day set, rococo set, mermaid set. Not a lot, but mostly unorderable.

I'd probably host giveaways for my villagers (because some of them are fairly popular, I believe) Except for Tia. I promised that user I'd give Tia a forever home so I'll have to find somebody to hold her. But then I paid 25 million for Stitches... But I do know somebody who is searching for him..

I don't know ... It feels like a chore to come on and I'd like a fresh start, but I'm also a bit attached to my town, you know? 

Anyways - what do you guys think? Should I reset?


----------



## Sanaki

Day 4 now. I don't find resetting as horrible as I did last time as I opted into watching Avatar: The Last Airbender while I reset.  It even inspired my town's name.. Kyoshi. Kyoshi Island.


----------



## xxsilver

I resetted today and I adore my new town. My layout is fab - I still have my sight on the edge of the cliff near the waterfall and overlooking the beach, the island fruit is Pears - yay and my villagers are fab!! Cyrano has always been one of my favourites from my past game and when I saw him, along with Bob, in this town I knew it was a keeper. I also have Merry so I'm pretty chuffed to have two kitties running around my town. 
I've set up my gardens - fingers crossed hybrids start popping up tomorrow so I can get my plans sorted and have managed to accumulate enough bells to pay for my house to start being built, yay!!

Super happy I decided to reset and I really do love my little town <3


----------



## RayOfHope

Cheshire_Cat03 said:


> Hello! ^o^
> 
> I have been playing ACNL since last September and my current in-game date is January 2015. I have been debating between resetting a lot lately - I have also just lost Whitney out of the blue (forgive me Animal Crossing if I can't play my game for three days) and it is too risky to cycle through 16 villagers to get her back.
> 
> My town layout is also starting to bug me a bit because villager homes are either keeping my from placing PWP's or PWP's are keeping villagers from moving into certain spots.
> 
> I also really hate my character's eyes. Lol I know that seems silly but she has these odd circle ones and after finding a face guide online I really want to change it.
> 
> The only thing is that I don't want to lose my sets. I have a gorgeous set, sweets set, snowman set, ice set, weeding day set, rococo set, mermaid set. Not a lot, but mostly unorderable.
> 
> I'd probably host giveaways for my villagers (because some of them are fairly popular, I believe) Except for Tia. I promised that user I'd give Tia a forever home so I'll have to find somebody to hold her. But then I paid 25 million for Stitches... But I do know somebody who is searching for him..
> 
> I don't know ... It feels like a chore to come on and I'd like a fresh start, but I'm also a bit attached to my town, you know?
> 
> Anyways - what do you guys think? Should I reset?



If the layout bothers you to the point where you feel you can't work with it and make it nice, and if you don't like your character's appearance, those are good reasons to reset.

Items and villagers can be held. Starting over sounds daunting and tedious, like a waste of time, but it also gives you something to do. A fresh start. If you are/were losing interest in the game, resetting might help rekindle that.

Go for it unless you really feel you'll regret it... Good luck.


----------



## Sanaki

Another new day of resetting.


----------



## Snowtyke

I'm just about to start getting back into this game. I'm excited. 
I have Olivia, Nan, Chester, Peggy and Rory.


----------



## Sanaki

I actually have been lazy and didn't reset at all today.. but I'm so tired and sad today I just want to sleep. I need to reset though.. I want my map.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I don't know why people dislike resetting so much. I know it's time consuming but I like seeing all the map choices and villagers you get in the beginning


----------



## Sanaki

I like doing it too but after a while I get a little annoyed so I just take breaks.


----------



## Xanarcah

I like resetting and starting new towns too. : D Which is why I have a designated cartridge for resetting and experimenting with new towns, villagers, and map layouts. 

I HATE getting the Development Permit, though. Most obnoxious part of starting a new town. Also, cutting down most of the trees so I can see can never come fast enough.


----------



## Sanaki

Didn't map reset at all yesterday. Don't know if I will today.. I'm so stressed.


----------



## X2k5a7y

I love resetting almost more than anything else about the game. Unfortunately, by now, I pretty much know the names and personalities of all the villagers in the game. But I think I've finally found my town. It's practically perfect, to me, aside from the red train station, which I don't really care that much about, anyway.


----------



## Sanaki

Man I'm actually gonna reset.. I wanna get this done.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

I feel guilty for considering resetting.. Especially since I told myself that I'm not "allowed" to until I reach a bunch of goals I set for myself (which would take ages, because I've been playing day-by-day). I already got two of my current towns dream villagers, too - both given to me for free.

But I've been thinking about how it'd be neat to have a "Christmas-y" town - which I would name "*N. Pole*" (as in "North Pole") - and the mayor would be Santa Claus (who I would name either Santa or Nicholas).

And unlike my current town, I would actually make "mule" characters so I can create paths. (I'd dress the mules like elves, too. Though I haven't thought of any names for them)

I'd also cut down ALL of the trees, and use patterns to mark where I want to plant new ones - cedar only, though. (because they look like Christmas trees!)
And as for bushes.. I'd use holly. (that should go without saying)


I've already picked out what villagers I'd use for this town, what type of grass I want, and have an idea of what kind of map I'd want, too..

But I've been playing with my current town day-by-day since about May 14, and I'd hate to lose everything I worked for. D: I don't know what I should doooooo...


----------



## Sanaki

That's such a cute idea. >_< I have other ideas but I wanna get my zen town finished and I wanna have a cycling copy.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

Ahri said:


> That's such a cute idea. >_< I have other ideas but I wanna get my zen town finished and I wanna have a cycling copy.



I've considered just buying another copy of the game, so I don't lose all the stuff in my Frog town.. I mean, I have the money to do it, but still - $30 just so I don't have to reset? I don't even like my town that much - the map is not what I'd like it to be, I don't like where the facilities were spawned, I don't like where I put my house, I haven't - and don't plan to - make paths..

The only thing preventing me from resetting is how much time I've spent on this one.


----------



## Cam1

So I find this histerical. I have been trying to reset to get Chief as a starting villager and I got bored. I decided I would name my player Freya and town Snooty. Freya was one of the starters lol


----------



## Esha

H-Hello to all! 
Introducing New Mayor; Esha! <3
Rather, I haven't access a 3DS charger in /MONTHS/ leading to me having the "reset" itch when arriving back yesterday.  
What do you guys think of these two? 
I'm quite picky so upon arriving, the town of choosing had better come with Shiny Apples, and Cicrly~Grass. 
Oh shoot, I'll have to pst 3 times before showing the maps >w<


- - - Post Merge - - -

<3 Resetting for two days now~ I think I've come across a map I may be content with out of the pick. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

The maps! 
http://imgur.com/X2MapAe,hqUsiUH#1
http://imgur.com/X2MapAe,hqUsiUH#0


----------



## Jaffacakemunchr

I reset after getting pretty far in the game because my dreamies moved out and i hated my layout. But i had someone who held all my rare items and bells so it wasn't too bad...


----------



## Sanaki

Did no map resetting yesterday..

Now it's Day 6. I will go as far as I need to this time lol. I want this town to be _perfect_ and I don't want to reset ever again..


----------



## Fresh

Well I done goofed the house placement so time to reset


----------



## Sanaki

But of course it'd help to be in a good mood while I do this..


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

Gdi, I keep coming up with more town ideas..

Now - on top of the Christmas themed town I mentioned I wanted to do the other day - I want a Harvest Moon themed town.

I'd make the Mayor one of the playable characters in the HM series, and then maybe pick a few of the NPC/villagers to be the mule characters (that or base them off of the other playable characters in the series).. I think it would be cool if I could find a QR code for like, tilled soil or something, too, so I can have a crop field near my house.

I even went ahead and picked out the villagers I'd use (they're all HM themed, too):


Spoiler


----------



## Saylor

you come up with some really cool ideas, Mephisto. I love the idea of a Harvest Moon themed town.


----------



## olivetree123

Suddenly I see what everyone means by "THOSE NARROW STRIPS OF LAND ARE AWFUL NO SPACE FOR PWPS"
I mean there's tons of space, yes, but there's not much room for paths; narrower maps are better for more natural or pathless towns. 


I'm thinking about cafe placement atm and I really don't have a spot for it, but I am not resetting again. I'm so determined to make this town work


----------



## RayOfHope

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Gdi, I keep coming up with more town ideas..
> 
> Now - on top of the Christmas themed town I mentioned I wanted to do the other day - I want a Harvest Moon themed town.
> 
> I'd make the Mayor one of the playable characters in the HM series, and then maybe pick a few of the NPC/villagers to be the mule characters (that or base them off of the other playable characters in the series).. I think it would be cool if I could find a QR code for like, tilled soil or something, too, so I can have a crop field near my house.
> 
> I even went ahead and picked out the villagers I'd use (they're all HM themed, too):
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I love this idea! ^^ I bookmarked some patterns for tilled soil a long time ago. (I also bookmarked a lot of patterns for Harvest Moon clothing, but I never have used any of them...) For mayor, Pete/Jack is of course the iconic farmer of the series. Though it might be neat to do the actual Mayor from some of the games (HM64/Back to Nature/so on. Mayor Thomas I think?)

Here's the soil patterns: http://mayormeadow.tumblr.com/post/82701648400


----------



## Sanaki

Only did a few map resets today.. No luck at all. That's day 7 or 8 now. Been on a league addiction lately.


----------



## PiinkKittyy

*Thinking of restarting my town... AGAIN?*

I just restarted my town about a week ago and now I'm just not too happy with the villagers mainly in my town and the placement of some of the rocks throughout my town. I would love to restart again and try to get at least one of my dreamies as one of my starting villagers, and to get better rock placements since half of them would be in the middle of where I would be putting my path designs down.

What do you guys think? Should I restart since I wouldn't have much to lose in my town?


----------



## nard

Yesh, reset.


----------



## Candy83

PiinkKittyy said:


> I just restarted my town about a week ago and now I'm just not too happy with the villagers mainly in my town and the placement of some of the rocks throughout my town. I would love to restart again and try to get at least one of my dreamies as one of my starting villagers, and to get better rock placements since half of them would be in the middle of where I would be putting my path designs down.
> 
> What do you guys think? Should I restart since I wouldn't have much to lose in my town?



You're not far along.

I wrote about and posted the topic yesterday:
@ http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?203146-Cutting-One-s-Losses​
I will be resetting my second town Progress after I transfer approximately half of the villagers. (If I do a little more, good!)


The map is important for the appeal of navigating the town; but, not just that, it's important for how well the town functions. With my soon-to-be-reset town, it doesn't feel like it has potential to be lasting in appeal. (You can visit in a Dream Address.) 

If you've gone far into the game with a particular town (for example, that you have your Museum nearly full and you have T&T Emporium), then I wouldn't recommend resetting at all. I'd buy a brand-new copy of "Animal Crossing: New Leaf" and pretty much freeze that town's gate date. (Write it on a small piece of paper for the next time you would play it.) But, from what you've described, there is nothing to lose by resetting.


----------



## Feloreena

If you really hate the rock placements you have, and your town is only a week old, it's probably a good idea to reset before you have your town for much longer. Villagers can be changed (and quite easily here on the Villager Trading Plaza part of the forum), so I would never think resetting a town for that reason would be good, but the rock placement issue is understandable.


----------



## Pirate

w/e.


----------



## MayorSaki

You really should restart if don't have anything to lose and you feel like starting a new town c:


----------



## X2k5a7y

I'm going to reset....again. Go figure. This time I'm going to "rough it". No time traveling, no plot resetting, no constant resetting for a certain town fruit, better villagers, or better map. Yeah. This will be the last time. I swear. I'm never going to accomplish anything, if I keep messing up my plans.


----------



## xiaonu

I'm so indecisive to restart.. For a lot of reasons. 
I didn't know at all that you can change maps so when i first made my town and character, i basically chose the first option given to me. I also really regret my town name. But I have 9 out of 10 dreamies so i just can't start from scratch unless someone was really that nice to hold all my items, clothes, and 9 villagers ;.; i don't want to buy a second copy either. I hate my town fruit of oranges, and I hate some of the house placements of my villagers. Surprisingly i do like the placement of my town hall, train station, plaza, and retail considering it was my first choice of map. It's all close in one part of town. My river isn't too big and its a connected beach. I just. My town name is killing me. And the house placements. I didn't even know about plot resetting at the time. @-@. I wish I could just change my town name or possibly reset with someone willing to help with looooots of patience but I'll find a way to accept it.


----------



## nabooru

I've been toying with the idea of resetting for a few weeks now, because I hadn't touched the game in a while. I just didn't feel like getting back into it unless I started anew, but I think I'm going to suck it up. The only annoying thing is I'm in July (obviously) and I'm kinda too far in to get some collectables (like bugs) and I can't get them unless I time travel, which I don't want to do. Eh, I think I'm just going to stick in there and make sure I play more regularly so I don't feel like this again, haha. I wouldn't want to reset anyway with all my achievements.


----------



## Sundance99

Here is my new town.  I love the bottom right corner; it's like a little neighborhood. I like the small strip of land because I use it for the campsite.  The town has a wide open feel to it which I really wanted.  I also like the small private beach.  Only took me a couple of days to finally find this map.  Oh, and cherries as the native fruit.


----------



## RayOfHope

Klarkin4 said:


> Here is my new town.  I love the bottom right corner; it's like a little neighborhood. I like the small strip of land because I use it for the campsite.  The town has a wide open feel to it which I really wanted.  I also like the small private beach.  Only took me a couple of days to finally find this map.  Oh, and cherries as the native fruit.
> 
> View attachment 56947



That little 'neighborhood' is adorable <3


----------



## Sundance99

I let everyone move in where ever they want, so I was lucky they liked that area!


----------



## xiaonu

*personal reference~*

I'm itching to reset for the first time ;.; But I'd need someone or a few people willing to help me out because I can't bear to let go of my things, dreamies and its already hard to let go of the achievements but its irreversible.
I'm going to keep this list as a reference to remind myself what to keep if I do decide to reset. ;.;


Spoiler: Villagers



-Peaches
-Benjamin
-Lilly
-PomPom
-Ruby
-Flurry
-Zell
-Lolly
-Merengue





Spoiler: Things



-A bunch of pink roses and carnations x60ish
-2 mushrooms, an egg
-Golden watering can
-Megaphone, shovel, fishing rod, slingshot
-a few fruit baskets
*Clothes*
-Brown Loafers
-Sailor Skirt
-Gelato shirt
-Ribbon umbrella
-Halo
-blue pinwheel
-pink glow wand
-Pacifier
-hair bow wig x2
-pink wet suit
-ballet slippers
-gracie pink tank
-gracie white lace skirt





Spoiler: Furniture



*Living room:*
-lovely phone
-giraffee ruler
-lovely clock
-fireplace
-panda bear
-horse, rabbit, boar zodiacs
-lovely lamp
-christmas stocking
-sweets players x5 (two days ago, stale cupcakes, kk technopop)
-bunny balloons in pink and cyan
-pumpkin pie
-pink kotatsu
-christmas wreath
-make up box
-lovely dresser
-pink leopard bear
-princess couch
-modern couch
-flat screen tv
-big panda mama bear
-pink heart balloon
*Left room:*
-washing machines x2
-pink marshmellow chair
-egg toy set
-ironing board
-purple bunny balloon
-rainbow screen
-post office poster
-mermaid dresser
-mermaid screen
-pink and carnation flowers
-blue lava lamp
-flower bear plush
-rococo table
-doll house 
-mermaid sofa
-fancy doll
-lunar horizon wallpaper
-shogi piece
-sewing machine
*Right room(kitchen):*
-afternoon tea set
-exoctic tables x5
-blender
-rice cooker
-toaster
-microwave
-dishwasher
-cabinent wall hang
-fridge
-lovely kitchen
-gracie shelf
-chocolate fondue
-table with doily
-lovely table
-tea set
-coffee cup
-pink water boiler
-pear cabinet
-princess cabinet
-mermaid chair
-rococo chairs x4
-rococo table x2
-new years udon noodles
-turkey
-sushi platter
-hot dog tray
-coffee brewster
-lovely wallpaper
*downstairs basement:*
-hha flag
-orange bunny balloon
-soft serve lamp
-treadmill
-ufo catcher
-sun picture light
-mannequin with gracie clothes
-computer office table
-office chair
-wall flowers
-princess wallpaper
*Upstairs bedroom: *
-princess bed
-mobile spinning thing
-lotus lamp
-modern table
-modern end table
-tissue box
-laptop
-frog chair
-lovely chair
-pink game shelf
-princess mirror
-princess chair
-princess closet
-bear plushies x2
-lucky cat
-modern dresser
-nook clock





Spoiler: House Style



Incase I forget
-mermaid mailbox
-mermaid roof
-pink exterior
-pink mermaid fence
-pink tile floor
-5 rooms
-town tune is pon pon





Spoiler: PWPs



-train station fairytale upgrade
-perfect town fairytale upgrade
-fairy tale clock
-flower clock
-cafe
-hammock
-street lamps
-lighthouse
-cut out standee
-water fountain well thing
*PWPs I want:*
-brick brige 224k (any)
-picnic blanket (uchi) 39k
-bell (peppy) 86k
-fairytale bridge (peppy) 298k x3 894k
-illumi heart (peppy) 136k
-flower arch (normal) 87k
-fairytale bench (normal) 52k
-hot spring (snooty) 98k
-tulip topiary (6am no weeds on weeding day) 93k
total: (1 each) about 2.5m.





Spoiler: Main Street Upgrades



-All fossils in musume with second floor upgrade (museum faces left side)
-not that many bugs, fish, paintings
-Dream suite
-T&T fully upgraded with gracie
-Shampoodle's fully upgraded
-Mable & Able's with Kicks
*Still need fortune telling shop to open





Spoiler: Reasons



-Town name!!!!!!!!!!!! 
-Villager house placements look so messy...
-Don't like native fruit
-Train station color is orange (don't like)
-Town map is alright.. It was my first choice because I didn't know the maps were all different and random.
-Too many lakes! 4
-Too many rocks..
-My waterfall does face south but it gets cut off halfway because of my map view point





Spoiler: Things I'm looking for



-Minimal lakes (1-2)
-Town hall, train station, and Retail be close together in one general area at the top (like my current map)
-Long connected beach to the right. (like my current map)
-Peaches native fruit
-Any train station color except orange and yellow
-South facing waterfall (like my current map)
-I want to plot reset each villager in a line (never done it before)
-Less rocks




I don't know how I'll find anyone willing to help me hold all of this including all 9 of my villagers ;.; maybe in time. I'm gonna just keep this list for reference just in case. I'd also need someone to help hold my bells, blaaaah. Still debating! This is such a hard choice right now .___. Nobody needs to read this, its just a reference to look back on if I decide to reset ^^


----------



## Sanaki

Starting to lose interest in finding a map. Might not even keep playing AC at this rate.


----------



## X2k5a7y

Ahri said:


> Starting to lose interest in finding a map. Might not even keep playing AC at this rate.



I know that feeling, all too well. That's why I just said, screw it. I'm going to pick one of these maps, deal with it, and make it work. Then I created rules for myself. So, that I should stay motivated to keep this town and make it work.


----------



## Sanaki

I've just found other interests at this rate. :/


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

I don't know if I should reset or not.. I don't want to end up regretting it. I don't want to lose Marshal or Marina either, since those are popular villagers and I got them from randomly moving in. I absolutely hate my town layout though. Nothing about it is convenient. The villagers houses are sporadically placed. The only thing holding me back is Mitzi, Merry, Marshal, and Marina. I don't really care about the badges and the only thing I did in the museum is the fossils. IDDDKK D:


----------



## Capeet

(A mile long post coming up, I'm sorry!)

I haven't decided anything yet but I'm seriously considering resetting. I would like to hear your opinions about whether you think I should do it or not. I know it's initially up to me but maybe your opinions could help me with the decision.

Okay, the reason why I'm thinking about resetting is that a couple of things about my town layout have started to bother me. Take a picture of my town map...

View attachment 57156

(I have no idea how this shows up but yeah here it is...)

The town tree is near both the train tracks and the cliff. Not too good of a place. I don't like Re-Tail being near the cliff either. I tucked The Roost in a really stupid place, as well as the campsite. I don't have any idea what was going through my head when I placed them. I also have thee ponds and they are in the same half of my town. They are not in ideal places when you want to place paths. My own house is a bit too near the Town Hall. The rocks are in places where I would like my villagers to move in.

Let's get to the villagers then. Some of their houses are in really bad spots. I know I can have them move out but the problem is that some of them are my dreamies. Currently I have five of them and would really like to keep at least some of them. Keaton and Bob are in the right side of my Town Hall and their placing is bad. Also Keaton's house and the campsite are too close to one another. Coco is near the train tracks and Lily next to the pond. Stitches is right near my house.

That was about it. 

Now I have some things that make it easier for me to consider restarting at this point. I haven't spent much money to PWP's so far. I'm not collecting badges or trying to make my catalogs or museum complete. I don't have a ton of furniture I would mind losing even though there is some. I don't have good paths yet and I haven't spend too much time on making my town pretty (which I really hope it would be).

On the other hand, I have completed my mayors house (the others are just tents) and I have T&T Emporium, second floor in the museum and all the shops exept for Katerinas. I have tons of hybrids but I suppose I could always sell most of them. Ad the dreamies... I really, really wouldn't like to lose Coco, Stitches or Bob. Preferably not Lily or Keaton either. So yeah, most of my neighbors are really nice.

I know I could ask people here to keep my stuff and maybe dreamies for a while so that I could get them to my new town if I decide to restart. But I'm not sure how comfortable I am with bothering people with it! Especially keeping dreamies is a lot to ask in my opinion... But I wouldn't like losing them and all my stuff if I decided to reset. And I still have used much time with my town even though there is still much work. I'm not completely happy with it. It would be better to reset now when I haven't accompliced too much than to wait and maybe do it later. I can only loose more if I do that.

So what do you think I should do? Try to make my town nicer or reset?

(Okay well now that I have put it all up I think I'm more into resetting... But I still need encouraging...)


----------



## Sundance99

It was really hard for me to decide to reset, but I am really happy I did.  I had the museum complete, all shops on Main Street, all the PWP projects unlocked, a complete house and my dreamiest.  But, I hated my town layout.  It was the best decision for me.  I love my new map and will take my time completing my goals.


----------



## xiaonu

Cosmic Kid said:


> (A mile long post coming up, I'm sorry!)
> 
> I haven't decided anything yet but I'm seriously considering resetting. I would like to hear your opinions about whether you think I should do it or not. I know it's initially up to me but maybe your opinions could help me with the decision.
> 
> Okay, the reason why I'm thinking about resetting is that a couple of things about my town layout have started to bother me. Take a picture of my town map...
> 
> View attachment 57156
> 
> (I have no idea how this shows up but yeah here it is...)
> 
> The town tree is near both the train tracks and the cliff. Not too good of a place. I don't like Re-Tail being near the cliff either. I tucked The Roost in a really stupid place, as well as the campsite. I don't have any idea what was going through my head when I placed them. I also have thee ponds and they are in the same half of my town. They are not in ideal places when you want to place paths. My own house is a bit too near the Town Hall. The rocks are in places where I would like my villagers to move in.
> 
> Let's get to the villagers then. Some of their houses are in really bad spots. I know I can have them move out but the problem is that some of them are my dreamies. Currently I have five of them and would really like to keep at least some of them. Keaton and Bob are in the right side of my Town Hall and their placing is bad. Also Keaton's house and the campsite are too close to one another. Coco is near the train tracks and Lily next to the pond. Stitches is right near my house.
> 
> That was about it.
> 
> Now I have some things that make it easier for me to consider restarting at this point. I haven't spent much money to PWP's so far. I'm not collecting badges or trying to make my catalogs or museum complete. I don't have a ton of furniture I would mind losing even though there is some. I don't have good paths yet and I haven't spend too much time on making my town pretty (which I really hope it would be).
> 
> On the other hand, I have completed my mayors house (the others are just tents) and I have T&T Emporium, second floor in the museum and all the shops exept for Katerinas. I have tons of hybrids but I suppose I could always sell most of them. Ad the dreamies... I really, really wouldn't like to lose Coco, Stitches or Bob. Preferably not Lily or Keaton either. So yeah, most of my neighbors are really nice.
> 
> I know I could ask people here to keep my stuff and maybe dreamies for a while so that I could get them to my new town if I decide to restart. But I'm not sure how comfortable I am with bothering people with it! Especially keeping dreamies is a lot to ask in my opinion... But I wouldn't like losing them and all my stuff if I decided to reset. And I still have used much time with my town even though there is still much work. I'm not completely happy with it. It would be better to reset now when I haven't accompliced too much than to wait and maybe do it later. I can only loose more if I do that.
> 
> So what do you think I should do? Try to make my town nicer or reset?
> 
> (Okay well now that I have put it all up I think I'm more into resetting... But I still need encouraging...)



I'm in the same shoes as you. I'm still on the verge of resetting, and it'll be my first time. I know I'll be up all night transferring things, trying to speed up upgrades, and feel bad about asking people to hold your things for a long time. People here seem really nice ;w; So it really helps along the way when they're willing to help out. I've been trying really really hard to cope with it, but the more effort I put into my town, the more I feel like its not helping and I regret the effort I put into it when I feel like I could've just stopped sooner to reset and get a town that works for me. It seems like the more I try to improve it, the feeling doesn't go away and it feels like a wasted effort. You're not alone!


----------



## Capeet

xiaonu said:


> I'm in the same shoes as you. I'm still on the verge of resetting, and it'll be my first time. I know I'll be up all night transferring things, trying to speed up upgrades, and feel bad about asking people to hold your things for a long time. People here seem really nice ;w; So it really helps along the way when they're willing to help out. I've been trying really really hard to cope with it, but the more effort I put into my town, the more I feel like its not helping and I regret the effort I put into it when I feel like I could've just stopped sooner to reset and get a town that works for me. It seems like the more I try to improve it, the feeling doesn't go away and it feels like a wasted effort. You're not alone!



We feel just the same. I have a feeling that I wont be statisfied with this town however hard I try. The layout was already bad enough and I just messed it up even more. It would feel bad to reset though, at least at the beginning of it. All the work and time put to your town would go to waste. But it's no use continueing with the current one either if you know it's just not going to work. By starting all over again better decisions could be made right from the start. We can't change some things in our towns anymore so we would just be stuck with them. I think it might be better to start all over again sooner rather than later even though it feel bad now to know that all the previous work has gone to waste. But if all would work out better in a new town I'm sure we would both feel happy about resetting. 

But I just feel so bad asking anyone to hold my stuff. All my dreamies would be gone too. That's about the only reason why I'm hesitating.

I hope you can work things out with your town.


----------



## xiaonu

Okay, whew I'm out of breath ;w; I wrote a book. I made a reset thread here.. Thank you everyone in advance. 

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...d-(need-lots-of-help!!)&p=3438794#post3438794

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cosmic Kid said:


> We feel just the same. I have a feeling that I wont be statisfied with this town however hard I try. The layout was already bad enough and I just messed it up even more. It would feel bad to reset though, at least at the beginning of it. All the work and time put to your town would go to waste. But it's no use continueing with the current one either if you know it's just not going to work. By starting all over again better decisions could be made right from the start. We can't change some things in our towns anymore so we would just be stuck with them. I think it might be better to start all over again sooner rather than later even though it feel bad now to know that all the previous work has gone to waste. But if all would work out better in a new town I'm sure we would both feel happy about resetting.
> 
> But I just feel so bad asking anyone to hold my stuff. All my dreamies would be gone too. That's about the only reason why I'm hesitating.
> 
> I hope you can work things out with your town.



Ah thank you ;w; I agree completely. I apologized alot in my thread, it just feels pretty off asking. I wish I had known when first playing about plot resetting, map styles, and whatnot before I got the game ._. I also hate my town name, because it was once shared with my cousin. It's really hard to deal with. I dont know why I felt it was tolerable for awhile. I took long breaks from the game and I'm sucked back into it again. It doesn't hurt to seek help for holding things ^^ I feel like I'm asking for too much but its worth a shot.


----------



## Capeet

> Ah thank you ;w; I agree completely. I apologized alot in my thread, it just feels pretty off asking. I wish I had known when first playing about plot resetting, map styles, and whatnot before I got the game ._. I also hate my town name, because it was once shared with my cousin. It's really hard to deal with. I dont know why I felt it was tolerable for awhile. I took long breaks from the game and I'm sucked back into it again. It doesn't hurt to seek help for holding things ^^ I feel like I'm asking for too much but its worth a shot.



Haha not liking your town name is horrible. I had to tolerate that in Wild World because I couldn't get myself to reset just because of that.

If you want I can hold something for you while you reset. I think I'll be resetting too but I have to collect a lot of money before that so that I can upgrade quickly. It'll take time so I might as well help you.  Heading off to your thread. --->


----------



## xiaonu

Cosmic Kid said:


> Haha not liking your town name is horrible. I had to tolerate that in Wild World because I couldn't get myself to reset just because of that.
> 
> If you want I can hold something for you while you reset. I think I'll be resetting too but I have to collect a lot of money before that so that I can upgrade quickly. It'll take time so I might as well help you.  Heading off to your thread. --->



Oops I didn't see this until now  Thank you for helping me. I hope I can help you in return if you do decide to reset when I get all of it cleared up. I'd be happy to~


----------



## Hazel

I reset again a few weeks ago but after a few days of play I stopped playing altogether. Now I just want to reset again... I think I'm on my way to becoming a serial resetter... I can't tell if I'm just fed up of the game or if I genuinely just want to reset.


----------



## JellyBeans

I think i've finally found a town that I will genuinely keep. I've been away from AC and here for ages, so i've come back with fresh eyes, a fresh mind and a fresh town. I feel that I will actually get somewhere in this town, and won't end up just resetting after a while.

I have recovered from being a serial resetter... I think.


----------



## X2k5a7y

Hazel said:


> I reset again a few weeks ago but after a few days of play I stopped playing altogether. Now I just want to reset again... I think I'm on my way to becoming a serial resetter... I can't tell if I'm just fed up of the game or if I genuinely just want to reset.



Same here. I even tried to make a self imposed rule stating that I can't reset again, for a year, but I just can't help it. I keep saying, "Okay, this is the last time.", but it never is.


----------



## Lauren

So I've lost interest in my game, after I've given Jake back Julian, I think I'm going to reset and find a map I like. I chose this out of excitement for the game coming out. Any ideas on what I should look out for?


----------



## X2k5a7y

I have finally found my perfect town. I shall no longer be restarting. Just thought I should announce that, because I am quite happy with it


----------



## Yui Z

Lauren said:


> So I've lost interest in my game, after I've given Jake back Julian, I think I'm going to reset and find a map I like. I chose this out of excitement for the game coming out. Any ideas on what I should look out for?



What kind of town are you thinking about doing? Do you plan to landscape it, or are you going to put a certain theme on it? 

This might be helpful in choosing a map:


Spoiler: All possible rivers












If you want to do a lot of landscaping, then I'd suggest a shorter, straighter river with fewer ponds. It gives more room for PWPs and other things like that. 
A town that involves a sequence that a visitor needs to follow (or a story-line), might be better off with a map like B6 on the image above. It makes it easier to follow round the river without things getting confusing.

Hope this helps a bit. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> I have finally found my perfect town. I shall no longer be restarting. Just thought I should announce that, because I am quite happy with it



Congrats! It's not always easy to find the town you want.


----------



## X2k5a7y

Yui Z said:


> Congrats! It's not always easy to find the town you want.



Thanks! I know. I've been restarting on and off since December, for multiple reasons..


----------



## kaitiekins141

Does anyone think it's worth it to reset if I'm losing two of my dreamies, Marshal and Fuchsia? I dislike my town's layout and I'm not worried about losing donations and such.


----------



## Yui Z

kaitiekins141 said:


> Does anyone think it's worth it to reset if I'm losing two of my dreamies, Marshal and Fuchsia? I dislike my town's layout and I'm not worried about losing donations and such.



You could always ask someone trustworthy to hold them both for you. Then you can reset without regretting losing your dreamies later on.


----------



## Candy83

kaitiekins141 said:


> Does anyone think it's worth it to reset if I'm losing two of my dreamies, Marshal and Fuchsia? I dislike my town's layout and I'm not worried about losing donations and such.



I'm resetting my second, Progress, at some point in August.

I think what helps answer your question is this: 1) How far along are you? (Meaning, with the Museum plus the T&T shops.) And 2) Why are you resetting? 

If you come out on the side that says, "I'm not losing too much and I would be gaining plenty more," then resetting may be the thing to do.

I am going to reset Progress because: 1) I don't have too much invested in items given to Blathers at the Museum; 2) The layout of the map isn't going to let me do with Progress what I want from the town.


----------



## Gir

This is my map currently:




I really liked the layout when I first saw it and some pros on why I kept it in the first place
*the beach was on the left
*re-tail was fairly close to the train station incase I needed to let people in to use retail for selling turnips, or buying real art and what not (which I've yet to do)
*it has a little tiny island (I know most ppl don't like the small island but I love them cuz I like one continuous strip of beach when I fish, I hate having to use the wetsuit or walk through town to get to the other side of the beach)
*and the original 5 villagers did not have a smug or uchi personality so I was able to house plot for Julian and Muffy and not pay a ridiculous amount of bells for them
*MAJOR PRO: I have all my Dreamies

Cons:
*Julian put his house right behind my mayors house
*I have all my dreamies, and I'm not sure if I should have ppl hold them or just trade for them again when I restart
*and I just spent hours yesterday camp resetting and finally got Rosie (but I'm not sure if she's a dreamie or not, giving her a trial run)


The layout I was thinking of trying to get looks like this 


Spoiler: possible dream map



*image is from google




Pros for new map:
*beach would be on the left
*small little island/continuous strip of beach

Cons:
*would probably take forever to actually find it
*location of re-tail, town hall, plaza, and ponds will vary and I may not like it


So yea, that's about all I could think about for right now. I'm already thinking about buying a 3rd copy of the game and I could always use that to cycle for my dreamies back, I just don't know when/if i'll get it. So I guess my real question is...which town map do you think is better?


----------



## Yui Z

invadesquee said:


> This is my map currently:
> 
> View attachment 57720
> 
> I really liked the layout when I first saw it and some pros on why I kept it in the first place
> *the beach was on the left
> *re-tail was fairly close to the train station incase I needed to let people in to use retail for selling turnips, or buying real art and what not (which I've yet to do)
> *it has a little tiny island (I know most ppl don't like the small island but I love them cuz I like one continuous strip of beach when I fish, I hate having to use the wetsuit or walk through town to get to the other side of the beach)
> *and the original 5 villagers did not have a smug or uchi personality so I was able to house plot for Julian and Muffy and not pay a ridiculous amount of bells for them
> *MAJOR PRO: I have all my Dreamies
> 
> Cons:
> *Julian put his house right behind my mayors house
> *I have all my dreamies, and I'm not sure if I should have ppl hold them or just trade for them again when I restart
> *and I just spent hours yesterday camp resetting and finally got Rosie (but I'm not sure if she's a dreamie or not, giving her a trial run)
> 
> 
> The layout I was thinking of trying to get looks like this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: possible dream map
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 57725*image is from google
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pros for new map:
> *beach would be on the left
> *small little island/continuous strip of beach
> 
> Cons:
> *would probably take forever to actually find it
> *location of re-tail, town hall, plaza, and ponds will vary and I may not like it
> 
> 
> So yea, that's about all I could think about for right now. I'm already thinking about buying a 3rd copy of the game and I could always use that to cycle for my dreamies back, I just don't know when/if i'll get it. So I guess my real question is...which town map do you think is better?


If it's just the map and the fact that Julian parked his house right in front of your mayor's house, then I wouldn't bother resetting. The pros definitely outweigh the cons after all, and it'll be so much hassle to get someone to hold all of your dreamies for you while you reset. Maybe you could learn to love Julian's house placement, even it's difficult when they're in a bad spot (Marshal dropped his house right in front of my Town Hall in my old town ~ I considered resetting, but I didn't). 

Your dream map and current map look very similar too, so I don't think it's worth resetting for that either. Unless you want to of course.


----------



## xiaonu

I reset and couldn't be happier with my new map! It has only 1 lake this time. My last map had 4 in he worst places. It made landscaping difficult.


----------



## JellyBeans

About to start some serious work on my new town... This better be good!


----------



## cIementine

*After a 3 month hiatus, I decided to work on resetting again after giving up. I wasn't looking for absolute perfect villagers this time. One dream villager was enough. I got an amazing map and Fauna as a villager! (she is my absolute favourite, aha) Also peanut, who I can possibly trade for another villager, give away to someone who wants her, or sell for funds to buy for another villager. Who knows, I may keep her!*


----------



## arte

I'm currently map resetting my second town. I got a very good map for my first town, and only had minimal plot resetting to do, and this one's taken six hours with no dice. Whatever. It'll definitely be worth it!


----------



## cIementine

*I reset my town again because why not. 
And I'm so glad I did!

I got a really good map, villagers were lined up in a row (four of them, the other is further away), lots of space, and

I GOT DIANA, STITCHES, KID CAT, KIKI AND ROSIE AS STARTERS AHAHAHA.*

- - - Post Merge - - -



kaitiekins141 said:


> Does anyone think it's worth it to reset if I'm losing two of my dreamies, Marshal and Fuchsia? I dislike my town's layout and I'm not worried about losing donations and such.



*Plot reset for them in your new town. In every town, you have to plot reset for a smug and an uchi.*


----------



## MC4pros

Should I reset? I have almost all of my dreamies and all the PWPs I ever wanted. My town really developed a ton and I'm really loving the Minecraft theme! I only need one more shop to unlock and my museum/encyclopedia is almost complete. I've hoarded tons of rare items that I may not be able to find that easily through trading. My town map always annoyed me and I hate the placement of the police station. The south of my town has a bunch or curvy land which makes it hard to plant bushes and trees. My house is coming along really well (most of the rooms don't have music and my basement is trash ), but my alt's home is not even close to being done. I still need to add more flowers and bushes too. My main beach with the dock is extremely lengthy and it stretches around my town. I'm not sure whether I should reset or not! D: My DA is in my sig in case anyone is curious about how my town looks right now.


----------



## JellyBeans

MC4pros said:


> Should I reset? I have almost all of my dreamies and all the PWPs I ever wanted. My town really developed a ton and I'm really loving the Minecraft theme! I only need one more shop to unlock and my museum/encyclopedia is almost complete. I've hoarded tons of rare items that I may not be able to find that easily through trading. My town map always annoyed me and I hate the placement of the police station. The south of my town has a bunch or curvy land which makes it hard to plant bushes and trees. My house is coming along really well (most of the rooms don't have music and my basement is trash ), but my alt's home is not even close to being done. I still need to add more flowers and bushes too. My main beach with the dock is extremely lengthy and it stretches around my town. I'm not sure whether I should reset or not! D: My DA is in my sig in case anyone is curious about how my town looks right now.



I'd have a look at your town but don't have the dream suite so oh well!

You, my friend, are in a tricky situation. You've progressed really far in your town, and from you've said, you obviously love it and are probably proud of it! However, you don't like your map. That's an issue, as obviously your town map cannot be changed.

If I were you, I'd reset, because, being the serial resetter that I am, I always manage to find a reason to want to reset (my current reason being wanting to TT and have huge open space.) But your town has progressed so much, and is obviously amazing, so I would say that you should probably keep your town and just learn to live with your map. Good luck with whatever you do with your town, and I'm here to help if you need any help!


----------



## MC4pros

JellyBeans said:


> I'd have a look at your town but don't have the dream suite so oh well!
> 
> You, my friend, are in a tricky situation. You've progressed really far in your town, and from you've said, you obviously love it and are probably proud of it! However, you don't like your map. That's an issue, as obviously your town map cannot be changed.
> 
> If I were you, I'd reset, because, being the serial resetter that I am, I always manage to find a reason to want to reset (my current reason being wanting to TT and have huge open space.) But your town has progressed so much, and is obviously amazing, so I would say that you should probably keep your town and just learn to live with your map. Good luck with whatever you do with your town, and I'm here to help if you need any help!


Thank you for your opinion! This is definitely a very sticky situation!


----------



## JellyBeans

Yeah. I'm sure you'll find a way to deal with it!

In the meantime, though, I need to stay away from this thread; my serial resetter instincts are coming out again!!

Though technically I wouldn't lose much...


----------



## MC4pros

JellyBeans said:


> Yeah. I'm sure you'll find a way to deal with it!
> 
> In the meantime, though, I need to stay away from this thread; my serial resetter instincts are coming out again!!
> 
> Though technically I wouldn't lose much...


lol


----------



## Sundance99

MC4pros said:


> Should I reset? I have almost all of my dreamies and all the PWPs I ever wanted. My town really developed a ton and I'm really loving the Minecraft theme! I only need one more shop to unlock and my museum/encyclopedia is almost complete. I've hoarded tons of rare items that I may not be able to find that easily through trading. My town map always annoyed me and I hate the placement of the police station. The south of my town has a bunch or curvy land which makes it hard to plant bushes and trees. My house is coming along really well (most of the rooms don't have music and my basement is trash ), but my alt's home is not even close to being done. I still need to add more flowers and bushes too. My main beach with the dock is extremely lengthy and it stretches around my town. I'm not sure whether I should reset or not! D: My DA is in my sig in case anyone is curious about how my town looks right now.




Wow, your town is amazing!  This will be a hard choice for you.  I reset my town after completing it because I hated my map.  It was hard, but now I love my town map.  Good luck to you!


----------



## MC4pros

Sundance99 said:


> Wow, your town is amazing!  This will be a hard choice for you.  I reset my town after completing it because I hated my map.  It was hard, but now I love my town map.  Good luck to you!



Thanks! I might just get a second copy...


----------



## JellyBeans

Second copies are a waste of money imo, cause then you have two towns to keep up with and it all goes haywire. If you really don't like your town, then just get someone (or some people) to hold your favorite things and reset to get a better map.

I dunno, it's completely your choice.

I swear, my advice is not helping me at all...


----------



## MC4pros

JellyBeans said:


> Second copies are a waste of money imo, cause then you have two towns to keep up with and it all goes haywire. If you really don't like your town, then just get someone (or some people) to hold your favorite things and reset to get a better map.
> 
> I dunno, it's completely your choice.
> 
> I swear, my advice is not helping me at all...



Hmm...you do have a point. I think I'll just keep my town as it is right now.


----------



## JellyBeans

My advice helped you but not me.

I'm restarting again. Yes, I know. I've restarted like 24892673 times. But the game was made for people to enjoy, and I dunno, I enjoy resetting and experiencing new towns. I'm going to dump everything in my sister's town, then I'm going to find a decent town and probably cycle for a bit. Eventually, I think I will make a proper town to settle down in, but for now, I'm just going to do as I please, reset, make a nice town, I dunno. 

#serialresetter4lyfe


----------



## Improv

JellyBeans said:


> My advice helped you but not me.
> 
> I'm restarting again. Yes, I know. I've restarted like 24892673 times. But the game was made for people to enjoy, and I dunno, I enjoy resetting and experiencing new towns. I'm going to dump everything in my sister's town, then I'm going to find a decent town and probably cycle for a bit. Eventually, I think I will make a proper town to settle down in, but for now, I'm just going to do as I please, reset, make a nice town, I dunno.
> 
> #serialresetter4lyfe



I feel the same way. While I do want to experience the "full game", i.e. unlocking all the shops, etc., I do love experiencing new town layouts & new villagers quite often.


----------



## JellyBeans

Improv said:


> I feel the same way. While I do want to experience the "full game", i.e. unlocking all the shops, etc., I do love experiencing new town layouts & new villagers quite often.


I'm glad i'm not the only one!


----------



## Siobhan

Just got a town with minimal ponds (!!!), apples (!!!), and Bob ($$$) and couldn't be happier! I'm probably going to keep this for a while, even if I have to plot reset all of the new villagers, and move out the starters.


----------



## MC4pros

Siobhan said:


> Just got a town with minimal ponds (!!!), apples (!!!), and Bob ($$$) and couldn't be happier! I'm probably going to keep this for a while, even if I have to plot reset all of the new villagers, and move out the starters.



Oh, wow!


----------



## Siobhan

I.... reset it again... whoops...
But!!! It's okay, since my new town also has apples, plus it has one of my dreamies, Felicity. However, there are a lot of ponds to work around. That's okay, though, since it's going to be nature-themed anyway,


----------



## MC4pros

Siobhan said:


> I.... reset it again... whoops...
> But!!! It's okay, since my new town also has apples, plus it has one of my dreamies, Felicity. However, there are a lot of ponds to work around. That's okay, though, since it's going to be nature-themed anyway,



 Well, good luck with the new town!


----------



## olivetree123

I really think I just need a second copy at this point.
I already technically own one (brother's game) and he's slowly losing interest and so hopefully I can pick it up and use it as my 2nd.
I don't have any good reasons to reset? I'm kind of tired of the layout, but that will happen to me with literally any town I choose; I'll just get bored with it and want to experience something new.


My only major resetting con is my tree; I don't care as much about anything else as much but I love the look of a large, green tree in the plaza, so it takes me forever to TT to grow it, but I want the dates to align, and for it to make sense to be that large with the town's starting date.....

bahh.


----------



## Xanarcah

I'm still playing in the town I settled on for Edolas three weeks ago. I love love love the layout. If only I hadn't derped up and put my house right in the very middle of everything. D: 

If I had placed my house properly, I was thinking of setting up for a long/medium term cycling town, but apparently that wasn't the case. I'm starting to get ready to reset it again. All my items and bells are in my main town, and only Fauna and Erik are left to move out. 

This was my second favorite map ever. .-.


----------



## rosabelle

This is my current town map and I'm thinking of resetting because:
1.) I've TT since I got it (July 20) and basically I messed up the town history ;_; reason why I TT was because I'll prob be busy this Aug and wont have much time for it so I'm trying to catch up to my progress in my brother's town (full upgraded house + furniture, etc). I was also helping someone get her dreamie that was in my town so I had to TT to move her out  
2.) But now I don't want to TT anymore and just go with the flow and open up the shops in the correct date

Problem is I love this map so much ;_; I still want to get it when I restart lol


----------



## cIementine

rosabelle said:


> View attachment 58585
> 
> This is my current town map and I'm thinking of resetting because:
> 1.) I've TT since I got it (July 20) and basically I messed up the town history ;_; reason why I TT was because I'll prob be busy this Aug and wont have much time for it so I'm trying to catch up to my progress in my brother's town (full upgraded house + furniture, etc). I was also helping someone get her dreamie that was in my town so I had to TT to move her out
> 2.) But now I don't want to TT anymore and just go with the flow and open up the shops in the correct date
> 
> Problem is I love this map so much ;_; I still want to get it when I restart lol



*I think you should keep your town. Even if you don't want to time travel, it is almost 100% likely you'll end up doing it again.*

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Only started my town a few days ago and have 6 out of 9 of my dreamies already! <3 Got three as starters (Diana, Stitches, Kid cat), two plot resetting (Marshal and Tammy), as well as Bluebear from a cycling thread. This leaves the most expensive of my dreamies to go (Fauna, Merengue, Lolly). However my other two starters (Rosie and Kiki) as well as Fang, who I may keep, give me that extra chance.
I'm quite happy with house placement, very happy about plaza placement, and will be inviting people to take as many oranges as they please from my town once it's all in order.
Cape May is at its starting point, and if this is the start, the finish must be quite very grand!*


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Reset my cycling town to turn it into a new town. My starters are awesome: Daisy, Fang, Francine, Papi, and Rudy. It's another orange town, like my second, and it looks nice enough? I need to post a picture. The amount of rocks is horrible though.


----------



## Improv

I had a town with Bob, Rosie, & Kiki in it and I accidentally erased the town. I was posting a picture of the three cats greeting me on Miiverse & then as I went back to the home page my instinct was to hit X & then A to close the game out. >.>


----------



## jessbronco

After starting the game only 2 weeks ago, I decided to reset last night. I'm a lot happier with the map I have. I only have one pond, and the location of my lake is better. Overall, I have more room for my public work projects.


----------



## mahkala

i'm really torn between resetting or not. </3 
i have so many of my dreamies. (flurry, diana, melba, and ankha.) but i hate the map so much. 
and i messed up and set the cafe and police station in the stupidest spots...

i also don't have anyone to hold my stuff while i reset. :c 
sigh. what do i do?


----------



## mattyboo1

mahkala said:


> i'm really torn between resetting or not. </3
> i have so many of my dreamies. (flurry, diana, melba, and ankha.) but i hate the map so much.
> and i messed up and set the cafe and police station in the stupidest spots...
> 
> i also don't have anyone to hold my stuff while i reset. :c
> sigh. what do i do?



you could ask somebody on the trading boards to hold your stuff while you reset.


----------



## JellyBeans

mahkala said:


> i'm really torn between resetting or not. </3
> i have so many of my dreamies. (flurry, diana, melba, and ankha.) but i hate the map so much.
> and i messed up and set the cafe and police station in the stupidest spots...
> 
> i also don't have anyone to hold my stuff while i reset. :c
> sigh. what do i do?



Get a trusted person here on TBT to hold your stuff and maybe a few people to hold villagers (I can help) and reset, because if you don't like your map, you'll get further and further into the game and want to reset still. So, get people to hold what you want to keep, and reset!


----------



## mahkala

JellyBeans said:


> Get a trusted person here on TBT to hold your stuff and maybe a few people to hold villagers (I can help) and reset, because if you don't like your map, you'll get further and further into the game and want to reset still. So, get people to hold what you want to keep, and reset!



i'm going to see if my friend will hold my items and bells for me. 
the only villager i'm really not wanting to lose is diana. she seems extremely wanted and spendy. i'd imagine it would be a pain to try and get her back. 
you make a really good point tho. the sooner i can do it, the less complicated it will be. > <


----------



## cIementine

mahkala said:


> i'm going to see if my friend will hold my items and bells for me.
> the only villager i'm really not wanting to lose is diana. she seems extremely wanted and spendy. i'd imagine it would be a pain to try and get her back.
> you make a really good point tho. the sooner i can do it, the less complicated it will be. > <



_*Same applies with Ankha, she is in tier one and would take a while to get back. However don't get smug or uchi villagers held, as you can plot reset for them c:*_


----------



## mahkala

Marie said:


> _*Same applies with Ankha, she is in tier one and would take a while to get back. However don't get smug or uchi villagers held, as you can plot reset for them c:*_


thank you. <3 where would i post to see if someone could hold the two for me?


----------



## cIementine

mahkala said:


> thank you. <3 where would i post to see if someone could hold the two for me?



*Villager Trading Plaza or Train station, I think you can do either 

Also, In your new town, be sure to plot reset for him. That way, it is quick and you don't have to pay!*


----------



## rosabelle

Marie said:


> *I think you should keep your town. Even if you don't want to time travel, it is almost 100% likely you'll end up doing it again.*



I actually ended up resetting and my layout is the inverted version of my old one xD except now the one in the middle is the town hall. But I like the town cause I had 3 dreamies in it as well aaand well I meant not TT in the first part of the game xD because in my old one I had a TT mistake where the T&T mart opened first before me becoming mayor -_- but thank you for the advice! I will TT much later on I guess, but I want a proper town history I can look back to


----------



## Delphine

I have felt bored with the game lately, and when it happens, what I usually do is re start a new town.
Of course, I don't want to reset my main town, Kibicity, because although some placements are not perfect, I spent too much time on it, and on my badges and catalog, to reset it. And I still love it deeply. So Kibicity shall remain for ever.

I think I'll reset my second town, Bel'lune. There is nothing I will truly regret. Sure, I'll miss my villagers for a while, but I could find them again in the future. The only one I'll really miss is Clay... My little hamster baby <3 But I'm sure our paths will meet again!
So I will most likely erase Bel'lune in a few days, but first, I'll cycle a bit, because I need money for my main town.

I don't especially need advices, I just felt like sharing x)


----------



## olivetree123

Yeah, I've decided to eventually reset.
My itch to reset will only grow worse and the more I play the more I'd need to give up.

For now I'm just gonna visit a ton of random dream towns so search for a layout I like.


----------



## Delphine

Delphine said:


> I have felt bored with the game lately, and when it happens, what I usually do is re start a new town.
> Of course, I don't want to reset my main town, Kibicity, because although some placements are not perfect, I spent too much time on it, and on my badges and catalog, to reset it. And I still love it deeply. So Kibicity shall remain for ever.
> 
> I think I'll reset my second town, Bel'lune. There is nothing I will truly regret. Sure, I'll miss my villagers for a while, but I could find them again in the future. The only one I'll really miss is Clay... My little hamster baby <3 But I'm sure our paths will meet again!
> So I will most likely erase Bel'lune in a few days, but first, I'll cycle a bit, because I need money for my main town.
> 
> I don't especially need advices, I just felt like sharing x)



Actually, resetting now. Bye bye Bel'lune ~


----------



## Kit

Here's a story of hope for you frequent resetters.
I was once among you, just couldn't find something perfect, something that felt right, something that I wouldn't easily get bored of!
The perfect map, perfect villagers, perfect fruit, yes yes all of that. Months and months I tried, I put down the game for awhile.
And today is the day I return to animal crossing where I am searching for my new town, Oni, which is demon is Japanese. And my character shall be named Kitsune, a Japanese fox like legend. All I really needed to please myself and not be so harsh on myself was a break. And now that I know what I want I will be able to find it and hopefully stick with it! Wish me luck, the same I wish to all of you resetters!


----------



## MayorAqua

My sister reset my once beautiful town like,six months ago. You had no idea how mad I was. Then she lost the game. LOL,total bad luck! I eventually found it around May 20th. I have the ugliest map ever in my opinion but I am not going to go through that again! I'm literally scared to reset right now. LOL.


----------



## Delphine

Kit said:


> Here's a story of hope for you frequent resetters.
> I was once among you, just couldn't find something perfect, something that felt right, something that I wouldn't easily get bored of!
> The perfect map, perfect villagers, perfect fruit, yes yes all of that. Months and months I tried, I put down the game for awhile.
> And today is the day I return to animal crossing where I am searching for my new town, Oni, which is demon is Japanese. And my character shall be named Kitsune, a Japanese fox like legend. All I really needed to please myself and not be so harsh on myself was a break. And now that I know what I want I will be able to find it and hopefully stick with it! Wish me luck, the same I wish to all of you resetters!



Aww I'm happy for you! Good luck with your new town!!


----------



## Kit

Delphine said:


> Aww I'm happy for you! Good luck with your new town!!



Thank you!
I just found two maps that I really love! I can't decide, what do you guys think?
I'm leaning more towards map one atm but idk
Map One-


Pros-
Love the river shape
Lots of space
Retail is in perfect place
Town hall and plaza look good
Know where to put my house
Cons-
Don't know where I'm going to plot reset my villagers yet
Map Two-

Pros-
Retail is in the perfect spot/almost
Lots of space
Love the plaza and town hall location
Cons-
Don't like the river shape as much
No idea where to put my house

- - - Post Merge - - -

Went with the first one 
I love it!
Fruit-Oranges, my 2nd favorite so not that bad 
Grass-Circle! 
Villagers-Vic, Punchy, Diana (selling her when she moves so I can have money for my Dreamies), Margie (I kinda like her, too bad her house is in a bad spot) ,  and Jay


----------



## Fairytale

So, I got my 2nd copy yesterday! I called the town Sappha, however.. I want a whole different map on this file then on my 1st one. I'm also looking for atleast 1 dreamie. I want a town with skinny parts, private beach, peaches or apples, a whole different town like my main. I'm too lazy to take a picture but the map is a bit like this:





But my map got 2 ponds, and my townhall is where the plaza is on that map, and my plaza is where retail is on that map. My retail is above the retail on that map. Now I only need to see if it got peaches/apples. Triangle grass is good too. Oh, I see cherries.. I like the map and the villagers too. (Molly, Drake, Rudy, Annalise, and Cookie) not sure if I'll keep it. I really want apples/peaches.


----------



## cIementine

rosabelle said:


> I actually ended up resetting and my layout is the inverted version of my old one xD except now the one in the middle is the town hall. But I like the town cause I had 3 dreamies in it as well aaand well I meant not TT in the first part of the game xD because in my old one I had a TT mistake where the T&T mart opened first before me becoming mayor -_- but thank you for the advice! I will TT much later on I guess, but I want a proper town history I can look back to



*That sounds like a good start! I got three dreamies as starters, as well c:
Enjoy your new town! Aha ^u^*


----------



## Fairytale

L

I just found the perfect map! Player name: Hatsu  Townname: Sappha.
I got pears, not a huge fan but better then oranges! And quess what? I got 2 of my dreamies! (Melba and Poncho) I'm going to keep this town for sure


----------



## Delphine

I resetted my town about twenty times because I wasn't happy with the town fruit, villagers or map, but this time I have the following villagers: Bud, Prince (so cute!), Diana, Sprinkle and Fang! 
Too bad the peach is native there, and the map sucks. I'll just keep resetting :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Soooo I found the perfect map!  I like it a lot! I can't wait to landscape my town >w<
The town is called *BourgVœu* (literally: WishTown), *mayor Wizero*.
I have great villagers, too, that I never had before! Peanut, Chief and Fauna came to the train station to welcome me! I also have Moose (yerk but maybe I'll like him in the end), and Bob, who I have never been a big fan of, but maybe I'll eventually befriend with him and if not, I'll give him away in a raffle.
Now I'll be working on my house placement, I want to have the mansion but I'm note sure what theme I want to go for. I have a 'fairy-tale' sort of theme in Kibicity, and I did a 'classical' theme for my previous second town Bel'lune, now I'm not sure. I think I'll go with modern, never tried that one before!


----------



## Kit

Delphine said:


> I resetted my town about twenty times because I wasn't happy with the town fruit, villagers or map, but this time I have the following villagers: Bud, Prince (so cute!), Diana, Sprinkle and Fang!
> Too bad the peach is native there, and the map sucks. I'll just keep resetting :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Soooo I found the perfect map!  I like it a lot! I can't wait to landscape my town >w<
> The town is called *BourgVœu* (literally: WishTown), *mayor Wizero*.
> I have great villagers, too, that I never had before! Peanut, Chief and Fauna came to the train station to welcome me! I also have Moose (yerk but maybe I'll like him in the end), and Bob, who I have never been a big fan of, but maybe I'll eventually befriend with him and if not, I'll give him away in a raffle.
> Now I'll be working on my house placement, I want to have the mansion but I'm note sure what theme I want to go for. I have a 'fairy-tale' sort of theme in Kibicity, and I did a 'classical' theme for my previous second town Bel'lune, now I'm not sure. I think I'll go with modern, never tried that one before!


Yay!
Time to plot reset todays new villager in


----------



## Delphine

Kit said:


> Yay!
> Time to plot reset todays new villager in



Yup, after three resets got Paula the Uchi bear in a perfect spot


----------



## JellyBeans

So after I've cycled out Zucker and stitches, I'm going to reset my town and try to find what I hope will be a permanent town. I'm trying to decide what map layout would be best for me, and as I have a long flight on Sunday that will give me time to reset! 

#serialresetter4lyfe


----------



## Capeet

Spoiler






I finally proceeded to reset my town! I think I'm really happy about the layout now that I've walked around a little. It's definitely better than my previous one! Now I knew what to take into account when choosing the map, unlike last time. I like how the buildings and the town tree are placed, and the ponds aren't in the way of my paths anymore! I love the one in the upper right corner. The river is also a lot better and the first time ever for me, it's south facing! There are some negative points too but I'll manage. This will be a great start.

I hope you'll like your new towns too everyone!


----------



## JellyBeans

I've decided to aim for the map B5 in the bottom middle square according to this image.

That is, once i've cycled Stitches out. I hope I get good villagers with it!

Of course, though, if I find another good map that i like, I might keep that one!


----------



## Kit

Cosmic Kid said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 59294
> 
> 
> I finally proceeded to reset my town! I think I'm really happy about the layout now that I've walked around a little. It's definitely better than my previous one! Now I knew what to take into account when choosing the map, unlike last time. I like how the buildings and the town tree are placed, and the ponds aren't in the way of my paths anymore! I love the one in the upper right corner. The river is also a lot better and the first time ever for me, it's south facing! There are some negative points too but I'll manage. This will be a great start.
> 
> I hope you'll like your new towns too everyone!


Looks great! Good luck


----------



## DarkSlayer1331

I don't know if I should reset my town. I'm kind of tempted to, but at the same time I haven't gotten much stuff done. Kicks just opened today for instance. Also, I have had Fang since day one, who has been my absolute FAVORITE villager since the very first time I've played Wild World. Funnily enough, I've had Fang as an original villager in Wild World, City Folk, AND New Leaf. It's like we're meant to be. xD

I don't care for the island's set up, and everyone's houses are taking up all of the good space.

And if I did reset my game... would it be better to change the date on 3DS to a few months back so I can TT forward to rebuild my town up to a full glory?


----------



## Kit

DarkSlayer1331 said:


> I don't know if I should reset my town. I'm kind of tempted to, but at the same time I haven't gotten much stuff done. Kicks just opened today for instance. Also, I have had Fang since day one, who has been my absolute FAVORITE villager since the very first time I've played Wild World. Funnily enough, I've had Fang as an original villager in Wild World, City Folk, AND New Leaf. It's like we're meant to be. xD
> 
> I don't care for the island's set up, and everyone's houses are taking up all of the good space.
> 
> And if I did reset my game... would it be better to change the date on 3DS to a few months back so I can TT forward to rebuild my town up to a full glory?


You can easily get fang back. If you don't like your island now, you won't like it later. I recommend if you reset to plot reset the houses in your new town. As for changing the date, I don't see why not.
I would reset if I were you.


----------



## MC4pros

MC4pros said:


> Should I reset? I have almost all of my dreamies and all the PWPs I ever wanted. My town really developed a ton and I'm really loving the Minecraft theme! I only need one more shop to unlock and my museum/encyclopedia is almost complete. I've hoarded tons of rare items that I may not be able to find that easily through trading. My town map always annoyed me and I hate the placement of the police station. The south of my town has a bunch or curvy land which makes it hard to plant bushes and trees. My house is coming along really well (most of the rooms don't have music and my basement is trash ), but my alt's home is not even close to being done. I still need to add more flowers and bushes too. My main beach with the dock is extremely lengthy and it stretches around my town. I'm not sure whether I should reset or not! D: My DA is in my sig in case anyone is curious about how my town looks right now.



I've decided to keep my town, but any more opinions?


----------



## pillow bunny

I spent 40 hours getting my map, but now I want to reset so I can make a Madoka Magica town. lol? ://


----------



## Xanarcah

pillow bunny said:


> I spent 40 hours getting my map, but now I want to reset so I can make a Madoka Magica town. lol? ://



Is your map not conducive to making a Madoka Magica town? 

Either way, you should make a Madoka Magica town~ I want to see it!


----------



## Moonstone-June

I have a new map :3 I decided to reset pretty quickly.


----------



## DarkSlayer1331

Oh I like how much space you have on the upper half, and the bottom half looks like it'd be good for an orchard and garden area. Until somebody plops their house down in the middle of it and ruins everything. >> I'd definitely be plot resetting if I were to scrap my town. The only thing I don't like about your map is actually something I have with my town too and it irritates me. The way that the beach is split up, where you have a tiny bit of one and then a larger one. Mine isn't set up like yours is... I'd take pictures, but I don't know how. I assume you take a snap on your camera while playing, and then take the sd card out of your 3DS and insert it into your laptop? The problem is my laptop actually just broke... the charge port isn't working and I don't want to pay to get it fixed. >.<


----------



## IsabellaDaniella

Moonstone-june I love your new map  
I love my town but I hate where I put my house I kind of want to reset but I'm too scared lol xp


----------



## DarkSlayer1331

IsabellaDaniella said:


> Moonstone-june I love your new map
> I love my town but I hate where I put my house I kind of want to reset but I'm too scared lol xp



Yeah that's pretty much how I am. Especially since I just got Julian. Ugh. >.<


----------



## IsabellaDaniella

DarkSlayer1331 said:


> Yeah that's pretty much how I am. Especially since I just got Julian. Ugh. >.<



Same here except I have Olivia…I'm so indecisive & change my mind way too much so I think I'm just gonna stick with my town for now xP


----------



## LaFleur

I had a real issue with resetting when I first got the game, after 4 months of it, I finally stuck with a town, and I've had it for almost a year (in October), there is no way I can reset it though even if I wanted because I have gotten soo far, and I've gotten soo many things for my museum, catching half the stuff was a real pain, I couldn't go through with it again, and I've finished my fossil exhibit!

Luckily I have a second town where I take things extremely slow, I made it on June 15 and If I play today, i'll have just got my development permit! xD

But, having a second town isn't the same as restarting on your first town I have to say 
anyway, memories get attached to your main town, even if it's soo ugly, if you've had it for a long time and then you delete it, you will miss it!


----------



## Sanaki

_I AM STILL RESETTING._ lol I don't even know what day it is now. I took a break from doing it though.


----------



## Mercedes

I HAVE BEEN RESTIN FOR HOUERS


----------



## Sholee

Luckypinch said:


> I HAVE BEEN RESTIN FOR HOUERS



i resetted for 2 months for my map! you can do it!


----------



## Mango

Cosmic Kid said:


> View attachment 59294



DUDE. IF YOU MOVE THE TOWN HALL AND TOWN PLAZA, THATS MY LAYOUT AND MY LAYOUT IS WHY IM RESETTING.


----------



## Faeynia

I want to reset, but then I have every shop now, and I want my Deer's to move with me..
I'm okay with my town's map.. but I just don't like the town's name/Major's name. I should have reset my town before I completed everything >_>


----------



## olivetree123

My brother's tired of getting all my villagers, but I still need to dump all my bells in his town before I reset.
and he isn't letting me swipe his 2DS anymore, so I need to wait until he's gone / asleep.
and this is taking forever to transfer everything. D:


----------



## cIementine

*It's been two weeks since Cape May was created and I am really happy! I have all my dreamies already, with a spare space to fill as well. 
I traded my tbt bells for 30mil and am working on making my town look nice.*


----------



## CozyKitsune

I don't want to reset but there is NO room for pwp and its getting me up set  I worked so hard for the things I have and well EVERYTHING I have spent most to all of my free time on this but... its so tempting


----------



## Ponyu

@Kaygurl: I just saw your map in the "Post your town map" thread and I thought, "wow, what a unique town!". I really like your layout, because it looks different to most with a natural, perfectly imperfect appeal. I imagine a foresty, easygoing town with little winding paths for this one. But I can understand that lack of space is frustrating you. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Faeynia

Kaygurl said:


> I don't want to reset but there is NO room for pwp and its getting me up set  I worked so hard for the things I have and well EVERYTHING I have spent most to all of my free time on this but... its so tempting View attachment 61262
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Your map is amazeballs! how did you get all the houses like that :O



I know what you feel! I have the same problem D:


----------



## CozyKitsune

Ponyu said:


> @Kaygurl: I just saw your map in the "Post your town map" thread and I thought, "wow, what a unique town!". I really like your layout, because it looks different to most with a natural, perfectly imperfect appeal. I imagine a foresty, easygoing town with little winding paths for this one. But I can understand that lack of space is frustrating you. Good luck with your decision!



Thanks so much! I am defiantly keeping my map! I unlocked the cafe and I am having trouble finding a good spot to put it... I am thinking down by the beach (The bottom right side) But I don't know who Isabelle will feel about that... I am just finishing my last protect and then I will work on the Cafe!


----------



## CozyKitsune

I just got the CAFE! well I still need to pay for it thennnnn I will have it AND THE PERF SPOT )))


----------



## olivetree123

Either my standards for a map have dwindled considerably or today is a really good day for map resetting, because I think I might actually have a town by the end of tonight; 

I've found a lot of good ones that I had to ditch because off too many little beach alcoves narrowing the available land space 
(? beach alcoves? idk what you'd call them. those little places where the beach forms nooks) but those are literally the only problems I'm encountering in maps.


----------



## smileorange

olivetree I hope you get one you really like soon. I reset yesterday because of the beach alcove, or strip, I don't know. My old map had two of them and a long trek to retail, and it was starting to annoy me. Now I've got a nice beach with the port close to retail.


----------



## krielle

Resetting my 2nd copy again, making it a regular/natural town.

I just want apples.

/headdesk


----------



## Kuu

Can somebody give me tips on how to do the most painless reset possible? I don't like the layout of my town, but I already have all my dreamies in it and I would want to move them over. I also wouldn't really want to lose all my upgrades, but I guess that I could just TT those back.

I have an extra copy of the game, as well as a friend who is willing to help me out. What's the best method for going about a reset if you want to bring your villagers over as well?


----------



## Locket

Should I reset, I feel like I need a new start... I've got everything, but then my friend gets upset >.< If so, what should my town name be?


----------



## Locket

Anyone, I am in a cadoodle. >.<


----------



## LambdaDelta

this is going to be really blunt on my part, but what does your friend getting upset with you matter for restarting or not?

like I'm trying to find a legit good reason for being upset in this context, but I'm coming up empty


----------



## Sholee

Kuu said:


> Can somebody give me tips on how to do the most painless reset possible? I don't like the layout of my town, but I already have all my dreamies in it and I would want to move them over. I also wouldn't really want to lose all my upgrades, but I guess that I could just TT those back.
> 
> I have an extra copy of the game, as well as a friend who is willing to help me out. What's the best method for going about a reset if you want to bring your villagers over as well?



Resetting.... is never painless lols, unless you're not too picky. The best way to move over your dreamies would be to get someone (preferrably a cycler) to hold onto your dreamies for you while you reset your map. I suggest a cycler because they're more experience in moving out villagers and probably faster as well.


----------



## BerryPop

I'm not sure what to do with my town....
It isn't really that good and i lost one of my favorite villagers and i dont want to cycle through 16....
i really hate having perfect pears in my town...
but i love the circle grass and i already have tons of my dreamies and too many items.... and i have tnt emporium.
should i reset?


----------



## Sholee

BerryPop said:


> I'm not sure what to do with my town....
> It isn't really that good and i lost one of my favorite villagers and i dont want to cycle through 16....
> i really hate having perfect pears in my town...
> but i love the circle grass and i already have tons of my dreamies and too many items.... and i have tnt emporium.
> should i reset?



are you okay with the map layout? if you are, don't reset. 
If you don't like the layout and can't make it workable, then reset.

Try to find a trustworthy person who is willing to hold onto your dreamies and items for you.


----------



## BerryPop

Sholee said:


> are you okay with the map layout? if you are, don't reset.
> If you don't like the layout and can't make it workable, then reset.
> 
> Try to find a trustworthy person who is willing to hold onto your dreamies and items for you.



I'd ask you, but you're probably full (Ruby the best, btw)
and i really want a waterfall facing the ocean....
i think i might do it.


----------



## JellyBeans

I found a town!
 It's similar to the one I wanted and I'm bored of resetting so I'm keeping it. More details later when I've charged my DS.


----------



## Sanaki

Hm.. How long have I been resetting now? lol. About a month. 8)


----------



## Improv

After not playing New Leaf for about four months, I think I've decided to start a town but slowly play through it and have no real objectives for myself. I won't have much time to play, so maybe like 20 minutes a day max for a while but I hope I can get into this game again.

Even though I love it to pieces, I don't know if I'll find it entertaining or fun again.


----------



## Momonoki

Back from hiatus, and i found a amazing map, with cute villagers and oranges as fruit. Satisfied! Time to pay off debts.


----------



## Sanaki

Improv said:


> After not playing New Leaf for about four months, I think I've decided to start a town but slowly play through it and have no real objectives for myself. I won't have much time to play, so maybe like 20 minutes a day max for a while but I hope I can get into this game again.
> 
> Even though I love it to pieces, I don't know if I'll find it entertaining or fun again.



I feel you on this one. The game feels more like a competition nowadays since I joined this website..


----------



## DarkSlayer1331

No, I don't think it's a competition at all. At least that's not how I feel about it. People just do their best to build a town that they are very happy with and proud of. Everyone gives each other encouragement and inspiration, and we have fun cycling through villagers to get the select few that we REALLY want. It's fun helping out others!

I'm constantly thinking about starting over. But I have Fang and don't want to let him go! xD Plus all the time and everything I've put into it... I just hate how I didn't know what I was doing before, and I don't want to start tearing things down and reorganizing everything. My villagers aren't placed strategically and I don't have the patience to get rid of them and place new ones where I want them! xD


----------



## Sanaki

Well in _my_ opinion it feels like a competition because I really want to have a good town and everything plus I compare my things to other peoples' a lot and downgrade my work. It's just a mental thing.


----------



## MC4pros

MC4pros said:


> Should I reset? I have almost all of my dreamies and all the PWPs I ever wanted. My town really developed a ton and I'm really loving the Minecraft theme! I only need one more shop to unlock and my museum/encyclopedia is almost complete. I've hoarded tons of rare items that I may not be able to find that easily through trading. My town map always annoyed me and I hate the placement of the police station. The south of my town has a bunch or curvy land which makes it hard to plant bushes and trees. My house is coming along really well (most of the rooms don't have music and my basement is trash ), but my alt's home is not even close to being done. I still need to add more flowers and bushes too. My main beach with the dock is extremely lengthy and it stretches around my town. I'm not sure whether I should reset or not! D: My DA is in my sig in case anyone is curious about how my town looks right now.


Any more opinions?


----------



## xxsilver

I reset yesterday and have found my perfect Dreamie. My name is Kristin, always called Krissy, and when Chrissy, a very cute Rabbit with Pink Dots, made residence, I knew instantly that the town was a keeper. The town layout is wonderfully set, enough room to decorate and place PWPs, and I have Oranges as my Native fruit, perfect!

I don't see this game as a competition. If I see someone who has a better setup than me, I write down notes and keep them in my mind for my town. Im fed up of resetting and this town, Azure, is a keeper 

Make the game what you want to make it. Don't rush and enjoy it, that's what its for.


----------



## Sanaki

xxsilver said:


> I reset yesterday and have found my perfect Dreamie. My name is Kristin, always called Krissy, and when Chrissy, a very cute Rabbit with Pink Dots, made residence, I knew instantly that the town was a keeper. The town layout is wonderfully set, enough room to decorate and place PWPs, and I have Oranges as my Native fruit, perfect!
> 
> I don't see this game as a competition. If I see someone who has a better setup than me, I write down notes and keep them in my mind for my town. Im fed up of resetting and this town, Azure, is a keeper
> 
> Make the game what you want to make it. Don't rush and enjoy it, that's what its for.



Lucky you lol.

I am stillllll map resetting. :3 Been way over a month now.


----------



## Sholee

Ahri said:


> Lucky you lol.
> 
> I am stillllll map resetting. :3 Been way over a month now.



What are you looking for? maybe change your must haves a little? and your sig looks prettyy


----------



## Sanaki

Thanks haha. And I literally just can't find a good map, out of all the choices it's just filled with ponds and crooked rivers every time.. lol. All I ask for is a map that visually appealed to me with cherries and non square grass.

I don't need the map to look a certain way, I just need to visually like the placement of everything.


----------



## skaro

I always get the urge to reset my town, but I also really don't want to because I love my town. There are a few tiny things that bother me, like the layout and Ozzie's house in front of mine, but I also love a lot of things about it.
I think I'm going to grab one of my Wild World carts to restart to try and make myself feel better. It's not really the same, though... wish I had a second cartridge for New Leaf.


----------



## Sanaki

Try buying a used cartridge?


----------



## skaro

Ahri said:


> Try buying a used cartridge?



I would, but my parents wouldn't approve of me buying a second... plus they won't be willing to drive me all the way to Gamestop to buy a game I already own, since the nearest one closed recently.


----------



## Sanaki

That sucks lol


----------



## JellyBeans

SO I finally managed to find a map layout I like. It's not the one I was specifically looking for, but honestly, i've been resetting on and off with long breaks for months and I just want a town! So I picked the first good one I saw, it has a decent amount of space, cherries and circle grass! The villagers aren't the most amazing villagers, but they're decent enough (Grizzly, Bill, Jambette, Gabi, Clay and soon to be Portia)

So yeah, i'll get a picture of the map up as soon as I can. I'm just glad I finally have a town - and I'm not going to let myself reset it!


----------



## cIementine

oops nvm


----------



## Sanaki

Just hope some of you realize it doesn't have to feel like a competition for all of you, it's how I feel.. I don't need a huge speech on how it isn't a competition for you it's just my opinion. >_>


----------



## Sharla Smith

My encyclopedia is almost done, my house is 100%, I got some good PWPs done, half of my dreamies, but Skye put her plot up today, and I realized my town layout is...awkward. I can't arrange my paths too well... :/ So. I'm looking for someone to hold my Gracie sets, tools and Hybrids. Be warned, however, it's a LOT of stuff.


----------



## Sanaki

I know that feel. I almost had a complete Main Street and I had TIY... then I was unsatisfied. :/


----------



## Momonoki

I'll reset again..... Realized i want another type of map.
But i'll keep my new town for a little while atleast.


----------



## Moonstone-June

I keep resseting,  but I think I will again, I realised how awkward my rocks and ponds are.


----------



## Sanaki

I look for a map every day.. I really would like to get one before school starts but it honestly takes forever. I finally found some maps with cherries but there was always something I couldn't take as in square grass or the plaza placement is bad. I want to put bushes and bamboo all around the plaza but if its against a wall I don't want it. I just like to go on foot and take a look to see how it is.

But then again I don't mind doing it because I want to _know_ I'll be satisfied and won't urge to reset again.


----------



## olivetree123

Honestly with how little I find time to play ACNL nowadays I think I should just take a map and make it work. :/
(and not be 3 months behind to gain stores back)
Kind of want to do a TT-free, no plot resetting playthrough of the game anyway, kinda miss the spontaneity of it.


----------



## Blood

im about 3 - 4 months into the game and i really want to get my town all pretty but i really want to reset. i mean, im just really upset with what ive done etc. i would give my bells and important items to my friend so she can keep them while i reset so i dont have to buy them again. im mainly upset with the way my town is, where my villagers are.. etc. i want to see all the other new villagers i can get. i really f**ked up my village even if people would say i did but i am really just overall upset with the outcome of my village so far. im ready to reset, i think. im very hesitant about it but i will. its nice to have all the stores and the expansions so far (i do like where i placed my house tbh, right by the river) but i just feel the need to reset and name my town something i feel better about. i really do want to reset.

- - - Post Merge - - -

does anyone think they can help me out by holding a few things for me while i reset?


----------



## krielle

Still resetting.
Does anyone else think that it looks nice when the plaza and retail are right next to each other?


----------



## Sanaki

I actually get that a lot when I reset and I personally don't like it.


----------



## FriendlyVillager

i'm gonna reset my game soon... i can't stand all the rocks and ponds in my town anymore


----------



## Sanaki

I wish you luck in finding a map!


----------



## FriendlyVillager

Thanks Ahri! i really want a map with 1 pond and very few rocks, and retail close to dock


----------



## Sanaki

I know that feel. >_> I've been searching for about a month and a half for a map that is as visually appealing as the map looks lol.


----------



## mogyay

Ahri said:


> I know that feel. >_> I've been searching for about a month and a half for a map that is as visually appealing as the map looks lol.



wow a month and a half! that's the longest i've known someone to reset for, i admire you haha. i understand though but by the sounds of things i'm kinda strange because i reset if i only got one pond, i think they're sweet plus it's nice to decorate around them c:


----------



## Mango

im resetting...

again.
pietro moved out...


again.

i need someone to hold my villagers. i will love you so much if you hold my villagers ok.


----------



## katsuragi

i keep considering resetting, i love my map and villagers its just i really want to start fresh... i'm so scared of losing everything i think i might just destroy everything in my town and start landscaping again from scratch


----------



## suppstef

Resetting, too many ponds & don't like my current layout


----------



## Xanarcah

Just reset Edolas last night~

It's Seirei now, because hoshigiri and I are working on her themed town, and we want all the villagers (Lucy's celestial spirits) to say they come from Seirei. 

Now I just need to work on getting her other villagers in there so I can start giving them to her. xD;


----------



## Sholee

Xanarcah said:


> Just reset Edolas last night~
> 
> It's Seirei now, because hoshigiri and I are working on her themed town, and we want all the villagers (Lucy's celestial spirits) to say they come from Seirei.
> 
> Now I just need to work on getting her other villagers in there so I can start giving them to her. xD;



omg i love that idea! ahahah good lucks, seems like it'll be a lotta work


----------



## Xanarcah

Sholee said:


> omg i love that idea! ahahah good lucks, seems like it'll be a lotta work



This is going to be so amazing, I can't not do it. xD Also. All the villagers will talk about (the) King from Seirei town. And I am going to open the gates so they/visitors can pass. Yessssssss~

I only need to find 3 more villagers for her, so it can't be thaaaaat difficult. (I say, hoping nothing goes wrong at the last minute...)


----------



## Sanaki

Good luck with your idea. c:


----------



## Sholee

Xanarcah said:


> This is going to be so amazing, I can't not do it. xD Also. All the villagers will talk about (the) King from Seirei town. And I am going to open the gates so they/visitors can pass. Yessssssss~
> 
> I only need to find 3 more villagers for her, so it can't be thaaaaat difficult. (I say, hoping nothing goes wrong at the last minute...)



lemme know when there will be a dream addresss!!


----------



## Xanarcah

Sholee said:


> lemme know when there will be a dream addresss!!



There's one already, actually! In her signature, over here~

It's probably missing some recent things, though, and is still most definitely a WIP. She told me Bonbon fiiiiinally moved out late last night and so now she's working on making/expanding Erza's house/Fairy Hills this morning.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ahri said:


> Good luck with your idea. c:



Thank you so much! : D


----------



## Ryoshiko

If there are lots of different questions about reseting your town I'm not sure how this one-big-mashed-together thread is supposed to make it better. shouldn't a there be a whole new sub-forum like the "train station" sub forum?

on the page before this one someone was asking if someone could hold his animals while he reset. but he got no replies in the thread because people are talking about a whole bunch of different sub topics in here and are having 2 and 3 ppl conversations around the other posts that come in as a one-hit and the person doesn't come back because they were ignored and now their post is a page behind the most recent and they have to try and find their old post and if anyone responded...


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms

I resetted once and I got a rubbish layout so I don't know why I did it


----------



## Sanaki

Ryoshiko said:


> If there are lots of different questions about reseting your town I'm not sure how this one-big-mashed-together thread is supposed to make it better. shouldn't a there be a whole new sub-forum like the "train station" sub forum?
> 
> on the page before this one someone was asking if someone could hold his animals while he reset. but he got no replies in the thread because people are talking about a whole bunch of different sub topics in here and are having 2 and 3 ppl conversations around the other posts that come in as a one-hit and the person doesn't come back because they were ignored and now their post is a page behind the most recent and they have to try and find their old post and if anyone responded...



tbh i can barely understand your second paragraph lol


----------



## Spongebob

Ahri said:


> tbh i can barely understand your second paragraph lol



He/she is saying that no one can find help holding their stuff when they reset on here because you guys are talking about off topic things instead.


----------



## cIementine

Ryoshiko said:


> on the page before this one someone was asking if someone could hold his animals while he reset. but he got no replies in the thread because people are talking about a whole bunch of different sub topics in here and are having 2 and 3 ppl conversations around the other posts that come in as a one-hit and the person doesn't come back because they were ignored and now their post is a page behind the most recent and they have to try and find their old post and if anyone responded...



I'm sure you're meant to be using the train station for item holding requests, though, so no wonder no one replied.


----------



## Sanaki

Spongebob said:


> He/she is saying that no one can find help holding their stuff when they reset on here because you guys are talking about off topic things instead.



Thanks, it was just a huge run on sentence and I just couldn't focus. :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

And if you meant talking about non topic things here.. we're talking about resetting and having no ideas for the reset town so idk what they're saying lol


----------



## Sholee

This thread is to talk about resetting and the woes of it.

If you need someone to hold your stuff, it would be better to go to the train station thread.


----------



## Sanaki

Oh they asked to get them held here? lol


----------



## Sholee

Ahri said:


> Oh they asked to get them held here? lol



not too sure, couldn't understand what she was saying


----------



## Melgogs

How many millions saved bells do you guys think should be enough when resetting a town? I have 20 or so million but I'm not sure if I should turnip some more or start my journey now.

I'm considering resetting cus my stupid town has rocks in the WORST places and my river makes for very cramped PWPs 
I've got my lil sis available to hold my dreamies and items so at least those wouldnt be a problem


----------



## doubutsunomori

_It's done. 
I've finally resetted my town. 
A friend of mine from another forum has been holding my unorderables, my bells and a dreamie. 
Tomorrow (now it's 12.30pm) I'll start looking for a good town map. This could take me ages, since I've actually loved the layout of my past town. Fingers crossed! _


----------



## Xanarcah

Melgogs said:


> How many millions saved bells do you guys think should be enough when resetting a town? I have 20 or so million but I'm not sure if I should turnip some more or start my journey now.
> 
> I'm considering resetting cus my stupid town has rocks in the WORST places and my river makes for very cramped PWPs
> I've got my lil sis available to hold my dreamies and items so at least those wouldnt be a problem



I think 20mil should be enough, personally. That's enough for two fully upgraded houses and a pretty large number of PWPs. Or almost 3 fully upgraded houses, since you don't start off with very many PWPs available to build in a new town anyway. 

Here is a guide to rock placement around the permanent structures that may be helpful~


----------



## Melgogs

Aaah thank you! Now my stupid rocks finally make sense LOL. Upon further consideration I won't reset my town but I'll still cycle some villagers whom I failed to plot reset properly so as to make my town more open to PWPs and meadows
 -_-


----------



## Xanarcah

Melgogs said:


> Aaah thank you! Now my stupid rocks finally make sense LOL. Upon further consideration I won't reset my town but I'll still cycle some villagers whom I failed to plot reset properly so as to make my town more open to PWPs and meadows
> -_-



Yeeeaaahh, rocks are bound to be inconveniently placed almost no matter what map you choose. The challenge is trying to work around them. 

Best of luck with renovating your town!


----------



## CosmosWizard

My town map looks like this, though this is an old picture so there are additional things in it. I just feel like there's no space, and my town is a giant mess x_x also I miss having to move villagers in and out ever since I got all my dreamies. Thinking of resetting but I want to keep some of my stuff.






[/URL]


----------



## Sholee

CosmosWizard said:


> My town map looks like this, though this is an old picture so there are additional things in it. I just feel like there's no space, and my town is a giant mess x_x also I miss having to move villagers in and out ever since I got all my dreamies. Thinking of resetting but I want to keep some of my stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]



I like how all the main shops on in a row on top. Ideally for me, i wouldn't let my villagers be so spread out, but you said you had all your dreamies. So it's really up to you if you want to reset. Is it really that unbearable?


----------



## CosmosWizard

I wouldn't mind loosing them, in fact if I do plan to reset I'd give my dreamies away since I've become pretty neutral about what villagers I get now since I've had my dreamies for so long. My only problem is the long process of having to move my stuff with another person, and whether they have the patience and whatnot. x_x


----------



## cIementine

Should I reset my town ? ;A;

I just realised how much of a nuisance my town layout is, and all of my villagers have moved in really bad places. 
There are only about 2 villagers I'd want to keep, and have only done 1 PWP. But I've also done 1/4 of my paths.
My house is in an awful place, too, and there's not enough space to fulfill my plans.
But I feel like I've come across quite far, in a way, and it'd be troubling to go through resetting for the perfect town, then doing everything again.
There aren't many good things I can think of about the map.


----------



## Melgogs

Xanarcah said:


> Yeeeaaahh, rocks are bound to be inconveniently placed almost no matter what map you choose. The challenge is trying to work around them.
> 
> Best of luck with renovating your town!



Thank you! <3


----------



## xifey

I resetted earlier because half my villagers we're home schooled jungle freaks who hated me.


----------



## olivetree123

Oh geez.

I set my DS time to the proper date and start resetting from there because screw it, i'm just going to have a normal playthrough without plot resetting or trying to get dreamies or a perfect town. (I mean, in-game standard of perfect town yeah but you know what I mean :"I)

Gets Beau, Genji, Ankha, and Tia as starters.
.....damn.


----------



## DarkSlayer1331

olivetree123 said:


> Oh geez.
> 
> I set my DS time to the proper date and start resetting from there because screw it, i'm just going to have a normal playthrough without plot resetting or trying to get dreamies or a perfect town. (I mean, in-game standard of perfect town yeah but you know what I mean :"I)
> 
> Gets Beau, Genji, Ankha, and Tia as starters.
> .....damn.



Wow. Even if they aren't all your dreamies, at least you know that you can trade them for your dreamies.

And I agree with you about plot resetting and all of that. It's too time consuming for me. I don't bother making paths, but I have been landscaping as far as making fields of flowers. And in one section of my town, the flowers kind of do set up a path... and if I reset my town, I think I might try doing that from the beginning. But then I know when somebody new moves in, they're going to crush some of my flowers and I'm going to have to redo some of it to make it fit right. On the plus side, that means I'll just about always have something to work on. xD


----------



## mahkala

♥ i want to cry right now! 
so, merengue's moving into my town and i was plot reseting for her when on my home screen she was in the PERFECT spot! so i logged into my mayor thinking she was going to be there... she wasn't. </3 
ASDFGHJKL 
i hate my ac life! D: 
all of my villagers are spread out and in weird spots because i'm so bad at plot resetting...
it honestly makes me want to reset my town, but, i have so many of my dreamies! 
i've only paid for one... that was 10mill for merengue. 
but ugh. someone convince my i'm dumb and to not do it!


----------



## JJarmon

I'm back from an unexpected AC hiatus and possibly jumping on the resetting bandwagon. No one moved from my town, nothing was destroyed, but there was a reason why I stopped playing. My town is too flat. It's a decent town, but it feels smaller than all the dream towns that I visit because it's... spacious. That seems to be my problem... people cleverly use trees and patterns to make their towns seem larger and my town seems too rigid. I don't see how cutting down my trees, bushes, and removing my pathways would fix the problem... It feels too much like a giant island because of the way the river runs through... Check out my dream address if you want to see for yourself (in my signature). I'm going to take some pictures and debate whether or not go through with it. Wish me luck!


----------



## Improv

JJarmon said:


> I'm back from an unexpected AC hiatus and possibly jumping on the resetting bandwagon. No one moved from my town, nothing was destroyed, but there was a reason why I stopped playing. My town is too flat. It's a decent town, but it feels smaller than all the dream towns that I visit because it's... spacious. That seems to be my problem... people cleverly use trees and patterns to make their towns seem larger and my town seems too rigid. I don't see how cutting down my trees, bushes, and removing my pathways would fix the problem... It feels too much like a giant island because of the way the river runs through... Check out my dream address if you want to see for yourself (in my signature). I'm going to take some pictures and debate whether or not go through with it. Wish me luck!



i remember you from acc
anyway yes yes yes could not agree more, i feel like my town is the same and i've not decided if i want the headache of resetting it.


----------



## JJarmon

Improv said:


> i remember you from acc
> anyway yes yes yes could not agree more, i feel like my town is the same and i've not decided if i want the headache of resetting it.



*nervous sweating* I've been spotted.

I hate the feeling! I worked so hard on my town but the layout is seriously driving me up the wall. My fiancee restarted her town about a month ago and said it was hard to adjust in the beginning, but she doesn't regret it at all.  Her town is 10x better than it was in her old file. She says, if you're too busy being focused on how you hate your layout, it's probably time for a change... I might just take up that advice. Headache or not... @___@; 
Good luck, Improv!


----------



## CosmosWizard

Hey guys, I reset my town. I'm currently stuck because I like the way this one looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What do you guys think? Town fruit is peaches, though I have no idea where the ideal place to put my house would be.


----------



## jessicat_197

CosmosWizard said:


> Hey guys, I reset my town. I'm currently stuck because I like the way this one looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? Town fruit is peaches, though I have no idea where the ideal place to put my house would be.



lucky, I've always wanted peaches as my town fruit. I think that town map is very common as I always see it. Maybe if you find maps like yours, you can get an aidea of where to put things c:


----------



## CosmosWizard

thanks!


----------



## MayorTasha

I want to reset but I've put so much time into getting my sweets set, alpine set, classic set and rococo set. But I think my friend has AC so I could ask her to hold onto them. >n< But I'll get rid of 3 of my dreames if I reset


----------



## Xanarcah

MayorTasha said:


> I want to reset but I've put so much time into getting my sweets set, alpine set, classic set and rococo set. But I think my friend has AC so I could ask her to hold onto them. >n< But I'll get rid of 3 of my dreames if I reset



You can have your friend/other people hold onto the villagers you don't want to lose as well while you reset. o:


----------



## alexthelol

Hey everyone, 
I'm resetting at the moment and I tried to get a nice layout/specific layout for about half an hour.
Did they remove some? Since I'm new I can't post links so ill just tell you that the YouTuber DazzaBound has the layout I want. 

Also hi belltreeforums, I'm a posting-virgin! ^^


----------



## Fairytale

Well, I'm resetting for a few weeks now. (1 hour a day) I found some awesome maps! But then I realized that I didn't want a nice map. I used to have this kind of maps:


But it got bored, cause they are very common and a bit boring. I still like the space, but I want something totally different. So, now I'm just looking for a map with 1/2 rivers and no rivers in front of the station. I don't really care about the layout or villagers. I just found a nice map, it's totally different! Very excited to start!


----------



## BriPlaysACNL

I want to reset my town, but I want to save my Pro Designs and the bells I currently have. I'm okay with losing everything else, I just want my designs and a nest-egg for starting out. I dislike the way my town has ended up, with crowded houses and projects forced into weird spots. I want to start over and do things right. Not sure if I can save all of my designs, so here's hoping on that ;-; 

Would someone be willing to hold my things whilst I do this? I would appreciate it so much!!


----------



## Sholee

BriPlaysACNL said:


> I want to reset my town, but I want to save my Pro Designs and the bells I currently have. I'm okay with losing everything else, I just want my designs and a nest-egg for starting out. I dislike the way my town has ended up, with crowded houses and projects forced into weird spots. I want to start over and do things right. Not sure if I can save all of my designs, so here's hoping on that ;-;
> 
> Would someone be willing to hold my things whilst I do this? I would appreciate it so much!!



you may have more luck in the train station thread.

http://www.belltreeforums.com/forumdisplay.php?77-The-Train-Station-(AC-NL-Online)


----------



## BriPlaysACNL

Thank you for the suggestion! I'll try posting there as well


----------



## Sholee

This is an old pic of one of the maps I got when I was map resetting, all starter villagers houses aligned~ 
The map is also a pretty good layout as well.


----------



## Improv

Sholee said:


> This is an old pic of one of the maps I got when I was map resetting, all starter villagers houses aligned~
> The map is also a pretty good layout as well.



that is actually the map i have right now but the river is a bit smoother !


----------



## cIementine

I'm still resetting, and no luck with possible layouts for Wildwood. Each one had a fatal flaw, and when I was resetting for my old town, Cape May, hardly any of the maps had much flaw.


----------



## HopeQuarry

I learned that if I want all the info on my small red 3ds on my AC:NL XL through transfer, then all the data on my XL will reset...and die. 

Meaning AC:NL's data (I played on it before even thinking on the whole transfer thing).

After 500+ hours, there is no way I'm flushing it all down the drain just because of a memory transfer >.<.


----------



## Sanaki

Marie said:


> I'm still resetting, and no luck with possible layouts for Wildwood. Each one had a fatal flaw, and when I was resetting for my old town, Cape May, hardly any of the maps had much flaw.



Dude I agree lol. I'm starting to feel as if I'll never find a layout and I can only keep 8 villagers from leaving (with barely any interest or time to check on them) for so longg.


----------



## LilD

Sholee said:


> This is an old pic of one of the maps I got when I was map resetting, all starter villagers houses aligned~
> The map is also a pretty good layout as well.




I'm looking for a map as good as this


----------



## Sanaki

That map is really nice..


----------



## RiceBunny

I just decided to restart. Hopefully I'll be able to transfer most of my items and such over to my mom's town today. I can't wait to start looking for a new map ^.^ It's the most exciting, yet the most frustrating part for me.
I actually decided to restart a few weeks ago, but couldn't work up the courage to actually do it until today. I haven't touched my game in weeks, though I want to play ACNL, just not on that town. I dreaded restarting because I've done it 3 times already now, and I swore I wouldn't do it again. But a few months into it and here I am again >.<
I'm hoping I'll have more patience while choosing a map this time around. I want the *perfect* map.

Edit: I got cold feet again >.< not resetting anymore. *sigh*


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Had a second town and two holding/cycling/failed towns.
Was intent on keeping the second town; messed up plot-resetting Fauna who parked her cute butt in front of my train station, further adding to my in game strife after I lost Monique before I was able to move her into her proper town.
I reset one cycling town and it looks like I'll be making a new town to be my second town because I can't work around Fauna and I need Monique back.


----------



## marigoldilocks

I know the map I want, and I know what ideally the way I want the town hall, event plaza and retail to be laid out... and the grass and fruit I'd prefer (those are negotiable), but it seems like there's not a single layout that puts everything together.  When I find a decent map someone's house is where I want mine to go.  Or when I find a great building layout, the river isn't what I want.  Eesh.


----------



## hzl

Marie said:


> I'm still resetting, and no luck with possible layouts for Wildwood. Each one had a fatal flaw, and when I was resetting for my old town, Cape May, hardly any of the maps had much flaw.


Oo my old town that I'm gonna reset soon is called Wildwood >.<


----------



## Goshi

Man, I can't make up my mind. So this time I'm going to try and keep the town I have and just admire the dream towns I see. Trying not to reset when I see one but instead maybe get some ideas.

-EDIT-

Hmm... I'm pretty picky when it comes to town maps. I want a native fruit of apples, my town plaza up in the right top corner of my map, a vertical slope, the town hall and Re-Tail next to each other, and a maximum of two ponds. 

...Too much food for thought?


----------



## JellyBeans

Still resetting... Don't know how long ago I last posted. If I don't find the map I want soon I will take the first one I see and live with it


----------



## thatawkwardkid

I want to reset, but I love my town. the only thing I don't like about it is that I don't think I planned my town out enough because now there are so much things I forgot to plan out, it's a mess. But I _LOVE_ this town. My restraunt/store themed house is almost completed, there are a lot of unorderables and rare items in that house. I have Joey, Pudge, and Nibbles.  I have _SO MUCH_ hybrids and some took forever to spawn. And so much other things stoping me from restarting but I'd rather not list it. I don't want to ask my friends since they either don't play often anymore or they're in the process of working on their town so they can't just have stuff lying around. Also I'm scared to have a complete stranger hold my stuff. Also I think my friends are irritated with me restarting too much.


----------



## Spongebob

thatawkwardkid said:


> I want to reset, but I love my town. the only thing I don't like about it is that I don't think I planned my town out enough because now there are so much things I forgot to plan out, it's a mess. But I _LOVE_ this town. My restraunt/store themed house is almost completed, there are a lot of unorderables and rare items in that house. I have Joey, Pudge, and Nibbles.  I have _SO MUCH_ hybrids and some took forever to spawn. And so much other things stoping me from restarting but I'd rather not list it. I don't want to ask my friends since they either don't play often anymore or they're in the process of working on their town so they can't just have stuff lying around. Also I'm scared to have a complete stranger hold my stuff. Also I think my friends are irritated with me restarting too much.


I think you should keep ur town, it sounds nice.


----------



## Goshi

Hooray, I finally got a decent town! I plan on sicking with this one mainly because I have a lot of landscaping space and I got Pietro and Muffy.


----------



## littleporkchop

thunderstar100 said:


> I don't get why people would reset, Animal Crossing is your life basically, I would only reset if I cheated (time travel or something)



I can't agree more, I would never reset, for any reason whatsoever! If my save file got corrupted I'd probably cry for a month, and never play again 

But that is unlikely since I have ACNL on an SD card and I back the game up on my computer every once in awhile.


----------



## LilD

I really only like 1 pond, but everything else is what I'm looking for.  I want to plot reset to get villagers house in an exact row.  I need to figure out if there is a method or just luck


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Been map resetting for days. :/
I keep getting close to what I want and then I back out.
Honestly, I just want a nice map with Monique (or one of the other villagers I'm moving in from another town) as a starter.

I keep running into villagers and falling in love with them. BIFFFFFF.


----------



## cIementine

I found the perfect map for Cape May, oranges being the only downside. No dream villagers as starters, might be keeping Annalise, but I'll be able to plot reset for Poppy, O'hare, and Hazel. Will most likely end up resetting again but hope to keep this town! 

My starters are Bam, Annalise, Cookie, Groucho and Dizzy.


----------



## Sanaki

After over 2 months I decided to make some TBT in a cycling town instead. No good maps to be found, so I decided to do this instead. Of course I get cherries when I can't even get them in the town I want to keep.


----------



## marzipanmermaid

I have fallen asleep resetting two days in a row. The first time was with a map I was actually going to keep. It had two dreamies.


----------



## Gizmodo

it took me 3 days to find my new town lol
got Lolly, Wendy, Diana, Stinky and Lobo as my starters!
and ive now also got Hamlet & Julian!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I had old azalea for 14 months it was time for a new start


----------



## Gideon

Edit: Decided to go ahead and restart, browsing through maps now. I think this will make for better gameplay once I have things the way I really would prefer them.

Edit 2: I managed to find a map I like a while ago, it took some time but it's a nice map, better than my old one, no flaws I can really find. I think this will make for a much easier time setting up the game, I do and probably always will miss my old one in a sense, but I messed it up in some ways, not to mention the problems I previously had with it.

Final edit: Very satisfied with this new town so far, just got to begin work on catching back up and getting villagers I want. Things are going quite smooth, love the new map and all.


----------



## honeymoo

Pre sure I'm gonna reset Pasadena, I've only had it for less than a month and I just don't like the map, I spent 6 hours resetting and I settled for that one. I've got some villagers I payed for, and 2 high listers that I'm pretty sure I'll sell, but I'm kind of sad to reset.. but it's needed, I think I'm going to leave the cartridge unused for a while until I make time for it. Oh and I need to find someone to hold Anabelle, Deirdre, Rosie, Hybrids, 10mil bells, a few pictures.. ugh so much work, good thing I'm sick and have nothing better to do.


----------



## Mayor Tabby

i reset for 2 months to find my current map. i'm so glad ill never have to do that again!


----------



## Gizmodo

My new town now has its first 10 villagers finalised, its turnin out fab


----------



## Libra

So I haven't played this game in months and I was thinking of resetting. I hesitated, though, because of all the progress I've made and such, so I thought maybe it'd be a good idea to have a fresh start with my second town (I bought a second copy months ago but ended up not doing anything with it). So on the train with Rover I went.

It took me only a few moments to realize how hard it can be to find a good map, but after fifteen minutes or so, I found one that was good enough. It had a blue station and a blue town hall, though the fruit was pear (would have loved to have apples, but oh well). The starters were names I didn't immediately recognize, but I thought that was good because you know; a fresh start.

Anyway, so I tried to figure out where to place my house and find a spot I was more or less happy with. Talked to Nook, had him place the tent and then walked around some more in this new town. And then I shut down my game without saving because I realized "No, this isn't it."

So I booted up my other game with a new character to find all my villagers were still there. I walked around and realized that "No, this isn't it either." I don't like where I've placed my campsite though I guess I could work around it. But I should have placed my house elsewhere and more importantly, I should never have fully expanded it because I don't like how the rooms look and I just can't make it look "pretty". There's also not a lot of room for PWP's and I just don't see how I can make it work.

I guess I'll hop on the train again with Rover, but I'm not even sure what it is I'm looking for exactly. Apples and a blue station would be nice, as would a minimum of ponds, but that's pretty much it. But, of course, it took me several days before I found a layout I was happy with on my main town, so I guess it was optimistic of me to think I'd find one after only a couple of tries, eh?


----------



## Libra

Gah, I just realized I'm not even entirely sure about the name. I was going with Sanctum but now all of a sudden I am "meh" about it. My other town is called Paradise and I want something that's different, but I don't have a lot of inspiration at the moment.


----------



## Kit

I still managed to keep my town of Oni
I got the resetting urge a few days after I started it, I put the game down for a month and now the urge is completly gone!
Im very proud of myself


----------



## Goshi

Here's my map, I just recently reset. 

I'm considering resetting again though since I prefer having a river going down the middle of my map. I like the plaza in the middle, a vertical slope for the dock, and the town hall near the top.

*sigh* I'm picky when it comes to towns...


----------



## ravenkaw

Just started to reset tonight. Did so for about an hour & 45 minutes. Found a town that I'm on the fence with. 

I'm not sure if I'm going to keep it. What should I do? I'm so picky. \(?_?)/

Pros:
River isn't too boring - nice & flowy
Pears!
Spot for my house by the waterfall (but does it leave enough room for landscaping? I don't know...)

Neutral:
Rolf - I have him on my other town to move to the new town...but I got him I the new one by chance. 
Green town hall
Brown/beige train station - it's nice but my first town has it and I wanted green~
Only two ponds

Cons:
Triangle grass - I really wanted circle grass this time around 
Some rocks are a bit annoying
Spilt beaches - I want one big one!


----------



## thatawkwardkid

I just resetted my town. I'm surprised how fast it took me to find a town, it took me 30 minutes, it usually takes me 4-12 hours. 

It's pretty decent, it has:
Oranges (which I'm ok with)
Square grass
Southern waterfall
All the buildings are on the same side of town as the train station
Not too much ponds, it's not clustered together either.
Green Train Station
It has a purple/red town hall with a weeping fig
Curvy river
It has multiple peninsulas, I especially like this one peninsula where I put my house on and I can put a path that leads UP to it


----------



## Sanaki

Lucky you. It's been 2 months for me so I decided to take a break in my search and just start a cycling town. I definitely want a town before Halloween though..


----------



## RayOfHope

I never thought I'd actually reset, but it's looking like a better and better idea the more I think about it.



Spoiler



Pros:
-Better layout!
-Less ponds.
-Fresh start. (Emphasis on this x1000)
-Better Train Station/Town Hall roof colors (I have brown and yellow right now, yuck)
-New name if I want, but I don't know if I want to keep it (Cake) or name it something different (Lavender?)
edit: -Almost forgot: No need to cycle for Roald!!

Cons:
-I'll have to find someone to hold all my items and bells...
-...and my villagers. Well, Lolly, anyway.
-Lots of wasted progress.
-Ugh, I'll have to start from the beginning again, with tutorials and everything.
-Resetting gets annoying.



Overall, I'm unsatisfied with my town, but the effort to bring over all my important belongings and villagers is pretty discouraging...


----------



## honeymoo

I love reading through this thread it's really helping me out.

Okay, so I've reset Pasadena, my second town, it just wasn't good for me, layout sucked, and it was just ugly imo, with the town I left behind TONS of hybrids and 20 million bells, because I just feel like, whatever, I can get that all back, it's just easier to reset. 

So I was finding layouts basically all of the PM yesterday, and settled on one because it had 2 villagers that made me feel comfortable (one I've had in the past, and a peppy, they just make me happy). But now I hate the layout. It's HORRID. The river goes from top to bottom, I have to go so far to get around to the bridge. Okay, so my point _ISSS_, now I'm going to restart and maybe I'll keep looking for more than just today. I don't want to settle for something, I want a good layout. So here's my list of needs as a reference to myself, and maybe to others.

*NEEDS:*
- River that doesn't go too far upwards
- West Coast
- Smaller bottom half under the river than above the river. 
- At least 2 Villagers I feel comfortable with/like
- Apples/Oranges/Peaches as Fruit. 


So there it is! And maybe I should justify some things as well. I know people say "well, you can always change villagers so don't base your opinion on that" well, I disagree, I just don't like having a town with more villagers that I dislike than like. So I feel like I need to find a town that includes at least 2 villagers that I like, like meaning, one that I've had in another town in the past that I was okay with/a villager from a list I made (too long to post!). Secondly, the fruit! I think that it sucks when you have to use a ton of saplings to plant trees. So I feel like apples are good because, well apple trees are everywhere! Looks natural! Peaches and Oranges are pretty. I say no to cherries and pears because I've had them in other towns in the past, and just don't like their look. Lastly, I like the river to split the town into a larger top half and a smaller bottom half, seems more cozy to me for some reason, I just really like it!


----------



## honeymoo

Update:

Gonna try out this town for a while see if I like it. Layout is good, villagers are great, I love all of them! Only downside is cherries as native fruit.


----------



## Sanaki

Omg I love Portia


----------



## honeymoo

Ahri said:


> Omg I love Portia



She's great. I have her in my main town as well.


----------



## honeymoo

Okay I think I've found my town.. I really love it. I can see myself starting a new animal crossing life here.


----------



## ravenkaw

This is the map that I selected to try out. But I'm thinking I'm going to continue resetting. TI'm not sure if I'm really even interested in playing...I don't know if I'm just not finding it fun or if it just wasn't the right map + triangle grass is bugging me. I feel like I'm just missing that fun spark from this game and I _just_ bought this second copy. I was super excited to get it too. It's weird.


----------



## Sanaki

Doesn't seem too spacious with that pond in the way.


----------



## cIementine

I found a pretty cool town!

Starters are Vesta (yesss), Rudy (yess), Ruby (yess), Rizzo (ew) and Queenie (ewww)

Ruby is in a bad place but I can work around it. Plaza is in a great spot, so is town hall. There's a perfect spot for my house, beach is lovely, and peaches! yay!


----------



## hiimsenpai

i reset a lot because I dont like the way my town looks after a while. its nice to restart fresh and new too


----------



## RayOfHope

Okay. Okay. I'm doing it. I'm restarting, tonight.

I won't be terribly picky about the layout, but... I admit I'll probably keep resetting for something as trivial as the wrong fruit or town hall/train station colors. I need peaches or apples, and... colors other than brown or yellow. (I got sick of them in my old town.)


----------



## Mayor Em

I have a second save file that I've been resetting since yesterday afternoon.

I'm really hoping to make my secondary town into my primary, but I'm so so picky I'm starting to doubt I'll find anything I'm happy with. I really like the mountain range to the left, with the sea open to the right - I'm looking for a continuous beach, with a little private area. I LOVE the look of a centralized tree, and the town MUST have apples as a native fruit. Ugh, this is going to take a while. u_u


----------



## Mayor Em

WHAT LUCK! Only a few more minutes of resetting, and I found EXACTLY WHAT I WANTED.



NEW NEW EDEN.​


----------



## Sholee

Mayor Em said:


> WHAT LUCK! Only a few more minutes of resetting, and I found EXACTLY WHAT I WANTED.
> 
> View attachment 69443
> 
> NEW NEW EDEN.​



grats! I like this map as well but always prefered town hall or retail where the plaza is located


----------



## Mayor Em

Sholee said:


> grats! I like this map as well but always prefered town hall or retail where the plaza is located



I know what you mean. I'm already making pathways, and I'm pretty happy the way they're falling together - I'll keep it.


----------



## Hazel

Mayor Em said:


> WHAT LUCK! Only a few more minutes of resetting, and I found EXACTLY WHAT I WANTED.
> 
> View attachment 69443
> 
> NEW NEW EDEN.​



I usually only go for maps with a south facing waterfall but I have to say the map is pretty awesome! Lucky you!


----------



## Improv

Mayor Em said:


> WHAT LUCK! Only a few more minutes of resetting, and I found EXACTLY WHAT I WANTED.
> 
> View attachment 69443
> 
> NEW NEW EDEN.​



Quite like this map! Everything is so nice and symmetrical. *-*


----------



## baileyanne94

I'm thinking of resetting :/ this would be my 2nd time resetting, and I'm considering this because I lost Mira (one of my original four dreamies, I've had the same Mira since my old town). My shops are all complete, I like all my villagers (except not having Mira), and know I'd have to take the time to save my items and money. I'm not sure if I'd save my villagers because that can also take awhile (I'd just reset then lurk here and tumblr for the same villagers and get them that way) The reason I don't want to do the 16-villager cycle for Mira is because I just finished doing it for Erik and it took a very long time and I lost villagers I liked in the process. I felt kinda ok with resetting but then I just realized my museum is almost complete too...:'( but the thought of starting fresh with a new map sounds nice...but I'd also lose all my PWP suggestions...-_- 
I'd love some input from everyone else!


----------



## Hazel

baileyanne94 said:


> I'm thinking of resetting :/ this would be my 2nd time resetting, and I'm considering this because I lost Mira (one of my original four dreamies, I've had the same Mira since my old town). My shops are all complete, I like all my villagers (except not having Mira), and know I'd have to take the time to save my items and money. I'm not sure if I'd save my villagers because that can also take awhile (I'd just reset then lurk here and tumblr for the same villagers and get them that way) The reason I don't want to do the 16-villager cycle for Mira is because I just finished doing it for Erik and it took a very long time and I lost villagers I liked in the process. I felt kinda ok with resetting but then I just realized my museum is almost complete too...:'( but the thought of starting fresh with a new map sounds nice...but I'd also lose all my PWP suggestions...-_-
> I'd love some input from everyone else!



Well to me it sounds like you don't really want to reset. I suggest you wait a while and if you still think you want to reset then go for it


----------



## baileyanne94

Hazel said:


> Well to me it sounds like you don't really want to reset. I suggest you wait a while and if you still think you want to reset then go for it


 
Thanks a lot!  As I think I mentioned the idea sounds kinda nice but I've done quite well in my town, but I may think about it a bit longer  Maybe take time to gather things like fossils to help me along if I do reset.


----------



## ravenkaw

I continued resetting last night. I planned to be in it for the long haul, but I found a pretty nice town. Perfect spot for my house, nice curvy river, one big beach. There is a tiny private beach but it's REALLY tiny, so I'm okay with it. 

I was totally expecting to be bummed out when I entered the town, but I got excited super fast! Circle grass AND pears! 

The things I am unhappy about are the villagers. I really don't like them. Earlier in my search, I looked at a town and LOVED the starting villagers. But the rest of the town was poop. So, I'm disappointed that the town I actually like has poopy villagers. 

Bunnie and Gayle are the only decent ones from my prespective. 
Also have:

Robin - whose too close to my house, otherwise he'd be okay
Broccolo - cool name, horrible aesthetics!
Mac - bad aesthetics again...but crankys have a tendency to grow on me.

6th villager moving in is Klaus. Not too find of this one either. 

I'll be looking forward to when I can start moving some of these guys out!


----------



## RayOfHope

I'm actually restarting tonight!

...Uh. But I've restarted before (this is my 2nd time; I've had this town since early June, my very very first town only lasted a day or two) and I know the guilt-trip that's coming if I select "Recreate the town." This is all for the best my town sucks rn, no joke but it's hard letting go of a 1+ year old town... Good memories erased, you know?

But I have to! This is what I want.


----------



## RayOfHope

Wow. I actually found a map I like on the first try.




(Poor quality of course, sorry.) Villagers: Chief, Drift, Bertha, Portia, Peanut.

If anybody has opinions, please share them.


Spoiler: Pros n Cons



THE GOOD:
-Town fruit is cherries!, circle grass, blue train station & green/brown town hall
-Town hall right above plaza
-Retail by train station
-Little neighborhood area in the south, ofc.
-Enough space for some things I want to do (unlike old town)
-Chief!!! Portia and Peanut are good too.
-East-facing beach, different from old town
-Straight river except for that bend, where my house will go <3

THE BAD:
-Rocks, rocks everywhere
-Chief just had to put his house by the town hall...
-Farthest pond on the right may get on my nerves
-Dat split beach
-That bend where my house will go? 6 spaces wide. Houses are 3x5. The off-center placement is _killing_ me.

THE UGLY:
-Bertha


CONCLUSION: <3

(So Bertha isn't really that bad, she's just my least favorite. Everybody but Chief will likely be moving, but I like them all enough except that Bertha is just 'okay.')


----------



## Sanaki

Doesn't look like there's a ton of space to do much with... and dem ponds


----------



## RayOfHope

What about that whole upper-right area? It's definitely  more space than what I had before. And honestly, 2 of the 3 ponds are out of the way, so I can work around that last one no problem.


----------



## Hazel

baileyanne94 said:


> Thanks a lot!  As I think I mentioned the idea sounds kinda nice but I've done quite well in my town, but I may think about it a bit longer  Maybe take time to gather things like fossils to help me along if I do reset.


That sounds like a good plan.  It's much better than what I do anyways, when I restart I start completely from scratch... 

Speaking of which, I restarted again last night! I found a town I kind of like fairly quickly but it's not perfect so I'm thinking of deleting it... This is my fourth time resetting since I got new leaf. I think I might just be a bit of a serial resetter.


----------



## cIementine

Found my perfect map with my top dreamie! Hallelujah!


----------



## Delphine

I've decided to change my cycling town into a 'real' town, which will be a 2.0 version of my main town Kibicity: better placements, better map, better everything! And I will try to get all these villagers that I could have had in my main town because I like them, but can't because I have no room for them. I'll call it 'Neo Key', I can't start working on it because I'm holding two villagers (Coco and Julian) for two friends + two villagers for myself (Muffy and Apollo). In Neo Key, I will try to get Hamphrey, that way I can stop the super slow cycling in Kibicity and get another cool Cranky instead (I had a crush on Apollo). 

Felt like sharing my plans n_n


----------



## kamiyama34

I dunno if this counts, but I just got a digital copy of the game, started with a town I thought I wanted, and decided today to start resetting again. It's so hard to choose, I've been at it all day. I really want a town with the plaza in the middle, but apparently that's a rare thing.


----------



## ravenkaw

Of course it counts! I would say try to have a few things that you're okay with not being ideal or just have no opinion on. Otherwise, you'll be looking for the town with a tiny probability of being generated.  

I was fortunate that I didn't have to reset too much. The town I did choose doesn't have the green train station or a different town hall than my first game. However, all the others things that can't be changed are nearly perfect. Now I'm just dealing with less than ideal starting villagers.


----------



## Hazel

kamiyama34 said:


> I dunno if this counts, but I just got a digital copy of the game, started with a town I thought I wanted, and decided today to start resetting again. It's so hard to choose, I've been at it all day. I really want a town with the plaza in the middle, but apparently that's a rare thing.



I'm in a similar situation. I start a town and then I want to delete it the next day. It's annoying, I just want to play but I keep thinking whatever town I pick isn't quite right.

I was also keeping an eye out for a plaza in the centre but I think I'm going to have to give up on it and stick with what I wanted originally - a south facing waterfall, two lakes max and the plaza and town hall close together.


----------



## Ponyu

I'm with you guys (kamiyama34 and Hazel), I've been resetting for a new town for days (on my 4th copy... crazy, I know)... and I have very specific wishes for that town (river layout, town fruit, grass shape, location of Re-Tail/town hall/plaza etc.). I even made up a rating system. I've now found a town which scores a rating of 85% and the starters are great (including Bruce, Goldie, Baabara and Cole <3) - but I'm still not perfectly happy. The overall river layout is perfect, but the all the little nooks and bends of the river (and the land, and the beach) don't look quite right... and the Re-Tail pond is on the wrong side and a real hassle. Also, some rocks are really awkward.

I think I will try out this town and see if I can learn to love it because I'm really sick of resetting...


----------



## turtlewigs

Ive been thinking of resetting for a while, but i cant seem to make a decision 
I have some awesome villagers that id miss so much, but at the same time i want to experience new villagers.
My map is....lets not talk about the map.
The layout is almost terrible, but so far ive seemed to make it work. 
I dont know ughugh
Also I kind of want to experience villagers through luck of the draw because ive traded almost all of my current villagers, (but at the same time i love my villagers!!)
I want a better more interesting map for sure i think.
Plus i dont know if im willing to have to reset paths and restart to where the stores have almost nothing in them. 
sigh


----------



## Hazel

I found a map I really like! I decided to go for my old preferences again cause I'd rather have more room for pwps than a center plaza placement. This is my map:



I'm planning on putting the cafe to the left of the plaza, the police station either to the south of the town hall or the  left of the train station and having a campsite area by the pond on the right. And the best part is it has Hamlet (one of my major dreamies) and Molly too! Hopefully I'll actually manage to keep this town for good and never reset again


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Hazel said:


> I found a map I really like! I decided to go for my old preferences again cause I'd rather have more room for pwps than a center plaza placement. This is my map:
> 
> View attachment 69806
> 
> I'm planning on putting the cafe to the left of the plaza, the police station either to the south of the town hall or the  left of the train station and having a campsite area by the pond on the right. And the best part is it has Hamlet (one of my major dreamies) and Molly too! Hopefully I'll actually manage to keep this town for good and never reset again



Your map looks almost identical to mine. Except for me, the town hall is below the pond by the train station, that pond is facing horizontal, not vertical. The pond by Retail is on the right, not the left. The bridge is below the plaza and the plaza is by retail. And also the bottom beach is a little more skinnier and it leads to the beach by traveling to the left. (not right like yours). So it's almost identical.

Also, it's ironic how the area where you put your house is where I put one of my other character's house.

- - - Post Merge - - -

You have a nice map, and nice villagers. I would put the Police Station next to the Cafe if I were you. (If there were any room, though)


----------



## Toeto

I may want to start again oktober first but I'm so out of the game (haven't played for a couple of months) and with Omega Ruby around the corner .. Not sure if I will get into it again.


----------



## rosabelle

Hazel said:


> I found a map I really like! I decided to go for my old preferences again cause I'd rather have more room for pwps than a center plaza placement. This is my map:
> 
> View attachment 69806
> 
> I'm planning on putting the cafe to the left of the plaza, the police station either to the south of the town hall or the  left of the train station and having a campsite area by the pond on the right. And the best part is it has Hamlet (one of my major dreamies) and Molly too! Hopefully I'll actually manage to keep this town for good and never reset again



Ooh this is a really nice map!  good luck with it and congrats on finding your dreamies with it!


----------



## Hazel

thatawkwardkid said:


> Also, it's ironic how the area where you put your house is where I put one of my other character's house.
> 
> You have a nice map, and nice villagers. I would put the Police Station next to the Cafe if I were you. (If there were any room, though)



Sorry, I don't quite get the irony?  That is a funny coincidence though  Thanks! Oh yeah that's a good idea if it'll fit, I'd like to have all the main things in the same area. I'm pretty sure there's a rock around that area though so probably will only fit the cafe.



rosabelle said:


> Ooh this is a really nice map!  good luck with it and congrats on finding your dreamies with it!



Thanks! Only nine more dreamies to go! Haha


----------



## MagicalCat590

Things have quieted down a lot in Coven, so I'm thinking of resetting the save file on my cartridge (the Coven save is digital), but I'm not sure I want to. A small part of me wants to check to make sure Fauna hasn't left my old town, but I also don't know if I could handle her yelling at me. I'm also not sure if I want to start a new game when I'm devoting so much time to finding my dreamies for Coven. Maybe I should wait until I've acquired them before I set off on a quest for a whole new set of dreamies. Idk. 

U_U


----------



## evoxpisces

I reset my town on September 1, and it took me several hours to get that perfect town layout. This is the 4th town in New Leaf and I really hope I just stick with it this time. It takes so long to build your town up that I'm afraid if I restart yet again I'll just give up on the game.

I got a town layout similar to my first one in New Leaf, which is what I wanted. I should have never restarted my first town, but I got bored with it and wanted something new and haven't found a similar layout til now:




Fruit - Orange / Durian / Banana

This is the town layout when I first started but I added 2 bridges and have 10 villagers at the moment. I'll have to upload a new pic at some point.


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Hazel said:


> Sorry, I don't quite get the irony?  That is a funny coincidence though  Thanks! Oh yeah that's a good idea if it'll fit, I'd like to have all the main things in the same area. I'm pretty sure there's a rock around that area though so probably will only fit the cafe.



What I meant by the irony is that the area where you put your house is the exact area where I put one of my alternative characters lol. I put it in the small strip of land in the lower left corner of town. I don't know why, but I prefer to have the Cafe and Police Station together, if there's a rock there then you should go with your other plan.


----------



## RayOfHope

thatawkwardkid said:


> What I meant by the irony is that the area where you put your house is the exact area where I put one of my alternative characters lol. I put it in the small strip of land in the lower left corner of town. I don't know why, but I prefer to have the Cafe and Police Station together, if there's a rock there then you should go with your other plan.



Haha I think they meant it was more coincidental than ironic.  it is a pretty neat coincidence though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



evoxpisces said:


> I reset my town on September 1, and it took me several hours to get that perfect town layout. This is the 4th town in New Leaf and I really hope I just stick with it this time. It takes so long to build your town up that I'm afraid if I restart yet again I'll just give up on the game.
> 
> I got a town layout similar to my first one in New Leaf, which is what I wanted. I should have never restarted my first town, but I got bored with it and wanted something new and haven't found a similar layout til now:
> 
> View attachment 69939
> 
> Fruit - Orange / Durian / Banana
> 
> This is the town layout when I first started but I added 2 bridges and have 10 villagers at the moment. I'll have to upload a new pic at some point.



Interesting map. I also found it kind of amusing that only one of your villagers' names doesn't start with a B.


----------



## Utenas

I've been thinking about resetting my town for the past couple of days because of the fact that after I've seen a dozen or so dream towns, I've realized that my town layout is... not the best. Or rather, not as good as I've wanted it to be. Another thing that REALLY eats at me is I completely screwed up as to where I placed my cafe, because I wanted my fountain to be placed in front of it, but I ended up placing the cafe too close to the river, so now I have no room. 

The only thing that keeps me from resetting is the fact that it takes so long to build up the shops in the town center and also for the fact that I was lucky enough to have 3 of my absolute favorite villagers (Apollo, Marshal, and Mitzi) already living in my town as soon as I started, and I'm honestly not sure if I'll have that kind of luck of getting those 3 again, especially with Apollo/Marshal.

I've been playing since Sept 13th and already collected a lot of items that take a bit of effort to get (Several parts of the mermaid set, other items), and I don't know anyone that would be able to hold those items for me until I reset. Im not sure how trustworthy some people are with holding other people's items, and I highkey don't want to risk it, especially with the PITA mermaid set.

If anyone has any advice/help on whether or not I should reset, I'd appreciate it.

This is my town layout:


----------



## RayOfHope

@Utenas:
If you feel unhappy with your layout, that's something that can never change. But villagers and items can be held or regained. There are plenty of trustworthy people here that can hold your items or your villagers. I could always hold your items if you like, or you could look for someone in the Train Station board. I was very generously helped by someone here just recently, no problems at all. Look for high wifi ratings if you're wary.

(This is especially for a villager like Marshal) You could always try to TT the animals out and ask someone to hold them for you, but that may take a while. And it's a bit hard to find someone who can hold them, because they need to be ready at any time to get them in boxes again for you. (I think there was a holding thread on the Villager Trading board? Maybe check that out )


----------



## Matthew29

I've also got that same dilemma as @Utenas.
I'm over my town name, layout and I don't really strive for Dreamies at all.
I also have quite a few items/sets I'd like to keep or catalog once I've reset. Bells and the shops don't matter to me as they can be easily achieved.

Sigh. Dilemma, dilemma..!


----------



## cIementine

@Utenas ~ You can always plot reset for Marshal since he's a smug. It saves getting him held. 
Maybe look for a town without a normal or cranky in, too, and plot reset for Apollo or Mitzi?


----------



## honeymoo

honeymoo said:


> Update:
> 
> Gonna try out this town for a while see if I like it. Layout is good, villagers are great, I love all of them! Only downside is cherries as native fruit.
> 
> View attachment 69142



just thought i'd update that i've kept this town and i'm in love with it. 
currently residing are molly, maple, merengue, fuchsia, fauna, tom, cousteau, bunnie, melba and hans


----------



## Juice

I've resetted a few times, the first was when I got bored with my town because it had too much and wasn't going anywhere, and the second was because I had too many bells from duping and everything was ugly. Then I did a reset on the town I just started because my friend took my 3DS and set the date to 2015 and there were weeds everywhere... So yea. I guess those are valid reasons to reset, just don't be scared of resetting. If you truly don't want to loose your villagers or town then just don't reset. Hope this helps


----------



## Mango

i reset 4 times, happy w/ ths map






Mayor Indigo of Peach
Native Fruit ;;PeacHes​


----------



## Kitsey

Unlike a lot of (admittedly, saner) people here, I'm resetting for villagers. I'm not super picky about the map as long as the river isn't too winding, and I don't get the square grass+pears combination. But I've been resetting for days for villagers that I like, I mean it's not like I'm looking to start out with five dreamies, because that might take actual years? but... maybe I just don't like enough villagers? Or I've just been having rotten luck. I've done this so many times that I can't make myself settle, I have to want to keep all five of them around for a while! I just can't make myself want to play those first few weeks if there's somebody I don't like in my town. And I know I could TT them out, but the times I've tried I felt really pressured to get everything done in one day.

I actually enjoy resetting. But it's high time for me to make some actual progress. I'm slightly worried that I want things to be _too_ perfect, but it has happened before (until I forgot to check for the ninth villager's plot...), so why give up now?


----------



## Divo

So a while back I reset due to a glitch with PWP placement...and now I'm considering resetting again. Because I never knew till now about grass patterns, and I really want circle grass so I can have star snow. As of right now, I have square grass. There's a couple of other things about my town I'm not too fond of ether (like my trains station color) but that I decided I would work with for the sake of having a town that's really close to what I wanted.

So...in case I do reset AGAIN, can someone please give me a list of thing I should consider about towns, in case there's any other hidden things I'm missing? I know about the different town hall and traint station colors, I know about the different maps and ocean sides, I'm aware of rock placement and ponds. Now I'm aware of grass patterns too. Oh, and town fruit is obvious.

What other things are there I should be aware of if I choose to reset again?


----------



## Sholee

Divo said:


> So...in case I do reset AGAIN, can someone please give me a list of thing I should consider about towns, in case there's any other hidden things I'm missing?



Re-Tail close to the train station~
it makes big money trades A LOT easier

but if you don't plan on doing a lot of trades then re-tail newhere is fine


----------



## Divo

Sholee said:


> Re-Tail close to the train station~
> it makes big money trades A LOT easier
> 
> but if you don't plan on doing a lot of trades then re-tail newhere is fine



Yeah, I know that. My current town has a Retail near the station and I love it. And it's Mayor's office is right next to the plaza. I really love the map I have. And I have perfect apples.

But star snow...


----------



## Sholee

Divo said:


> Yeah, I know that. My current town has a Retail near the station and I love it. And it's Mayor's office is right next to the plaza. I really love the map I have. And I have perfect apples.
> 
> But star snow...



ehh i dont think you should reset your map just for star snow. It's overrated imo and it's only there for 3 months outta the 12


----------



## Divo

Sholee said:


> ehh i dont think you should reset your map just for star snow. It's overrated imo and it's only there for 3 months outta the 12



Yeah, I guess you're right. It's hardly noticable anyway in these games. The grass textures are really hidden.


----------



## Kitsey

After five hours of resetting today (yes I took breaks) I finally got a town with Pekoe, Apple, Pecan, Walker, and Wolfgang. I'm not crazy about Pecan but she's tolerable, considering I really like the other four. I can finally send an apology letter to Walker for accidentally hitting him in the face with the net in my old town! And I get to pick my jock, which means Bam you're all mine!!! The map's not bad, although the town square and Re-Tail are far to the right, but I like the river shape (6B on the bottom-right chart on this page), and I got triangle grass and peaches, which I like. I'll post the map in the map thread when I can screenshot it.
I'm just really relieved because I thought I'd be doing this forever, and I wanted to have enough time to prepare for Halloween! I seriously have about 900 times played in my activity log, and at least 700 of those are resets ._. 

Divo -- it looks like you've already decided not to restart, and I think you made the right choice. While I was resetting tonight I realized that the grass shape, and even the town fruit, aren't all that important compared to other stuff.


----------



## Sanaki

hard to believe ive been without a town for like 3 months lol


----------



## doveling

thinking of resetting my main town (well..its now my second main town) to use for cyclin since all my dreamies have moved away and ugly villagers have taken their places and ruined my town ah
alot of flower transferring to do : -;


----------



## evoxpisces

Okay last time I'm resetting (for real this time). New town is below...




Mayor: Mike
Town: Astra
Fruit - Peach / Lemon / Banana
Grass - Triangle

Out of all the towns I've had (and I've had a lot) this is my favorite one yet. I cannot and will not reset anymore. I am vowing this to myself!


----------



## Sanaki

With all the fall colors in my cycling town I really wanna play and have a town again.. :/ Gotta get through cycling a bit before I can though.


----------



## Zanessa

Reset my cycling town for my new, second town. Starter peppy was Tangy! Plus I like the layout - so I'm happy with it!


----------



## Sholee

I was resetting my 2nd town for cycling and i saw an even better version of my current map of my main town. AND it had APPLES! Dam ACNL, why must you troll me... would have kept it but I had named the town 'blah' and the mayor's name was 'S'


----------



## lazuli

ive been thinking of resetting for a while now..... idek but i don't like how my town is but i have like 12mil in the bank, whitney, fully upgraded house, and some unorderables ;-;. i just don't really like my town anymore ... i have a friend who recently reset his town and maybe he could hold my stuff.


----------



## Mango

rover is so dumb. i want sholees map. okay, idiot cat? give me that map, you furry brat.


----------



## Dinkleburg

I don't get why people take resetting so seriously. Its just a game and some people don't have the time to wait around for the perfect town. I fully get why people cheat the game.


----------



## gourgeist

i dunno what it is about every town i have but after a week i end up getting sick of it and resetting... i'm making a new town soon b/c i already hate my current one... i wish i knew how to keep a town for more than a week >__<


----------



## Bear_Crossing

I haven't had a town for a while now. I haven't been focusing on AC for a while and I've been trying to get back into it. Cannot find a good town map for the life of me though.


----------



## Mango

this is so booringgggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## Goshi

I've reset again...

I'm so indecisive about my town maps it's becoming a habit to reset.


----------



## gourgeist

i think i'm going to make my new town tomorrow, it's going to be called *lavender*! i'm going to try to force myself to not be so picky and just go with the flow, and hopefully turn whatever map i get into something gorgeous!! ^__^


----------



## Molly Malarky

Hi, I'm a new ACNL player, on my fifth day and have played 21 hours, so pretty intensive. Today I got island access and it seems to me that I'm running much too far between the dock and Re-Tail store, and from home to the town hall. I'm working on my first bridge, but I don't think my bridges will help much with this layout. Is that a primary issue as the game progresses? Can you please look at my map and offer your advice before I put more time into this? Many thanks.



Edit: After reading many pages in this and the map sharing thread, I decided to start over and I found a map I like. My new town feels more spacious, has lots more trees, just has a more generous feeling to it. Thanks for the many comments I found here in this thread.

If anyone's interested, here's my new map. The Re-Tail store is not close, but the route is much more direct, when taking the east ramp up from the dock. The Town Hall, Re-Tail, and public square are all together, my house sits next to a lake, the river, and a waterfall and no villager can place a home directly in front. There are fewer rocks, and lots of vertical river which is nice for fishing.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

I'm tempted to reset, but it's school season so lol no not now.  I have two dream villagers, a perfect town, circle grass, fully upgraded house, upgraded town hall, public works projects, lots of badges, but...I don't really like my map anymore.  And my mayor's face is growing on me.  I really want another copy but I can't convince my parents ;n;  I really want another town but I don't want to get rid of my main one because I'll lose so much.
Ugh, what to do, what to do.  If only copies were free.


----------



## skylarfrances

are there any sort of guides about plot resetting? in terms of villagers moving in


----------



## Dogoat

I'm getting ready to reset my second town and start over again, although I can't seem to think of any good names for the town. >-> the struggle is real


----------



## Molly Malarky

skylarfrances said:


> are there any sort of guides about plot resetting? in terms of villagers moving in


 I found one or two on YouTube. Try there!

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Frances-Simoun

I've never thought of resseting Simoun, my very first town. Even if it isn't very spacious it doesn't bother me because I'm not very creative anyway lol. Once you reset, you will reset countless times. For my second town, Corpse I had to reset due to losing two of my dreamies, and since I have previously experience the darn 16 villager cycle, it was easier and simple to just reset. Now my new layout is perfect &#55357;&#56476;

I guess unless you REALLY hate your town. Don't reset and find the good aspects of it and enjoy the game for what it is! :3


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Ugh, I want to reset again. I just resetted my town 2 weeks ago, and now I'm starting to realize I hate my current town. I've been planing out my town and I'm realizing some things I don't like. I don't know if I should reset or not because I need someone to hold my stuff and the last time someone held stuff it was a pain since I had way too many things.


----------



## Stitched

Just reset for the second time.  I was losing too many dreamies from not playing and was really unhappy with it.  I was hesitant until Elise crushed the only part of town I took pride in anymore.
My boyfriend bought ACNL and never played it, so he let me use his 3DS and town to drop stuff in.  It's a good layout, oranges and I thought I had circle grass, but it's squares.  I didn't have enough time to keep resetting, so I've accepted it.  I hated my triangle grass and pears, so I can accept this.  

Currently no dreamies.  I hoped to get one or two when I restarted, but nope.  I'm hoping I luck out in the random move-ins, or I remember to plot reset to get one or two of them.


----------



## Sholee

Molly Malarky said:


> Hi, I'm a new ACNL player, on my fifth day and have played 21 hours, so pretty intensive. Today I got island access and it seems to me that I'm running much too far between the dock and Re-Tail store, and from home to the town hall. I'm working on my first bridge, but I don't think my bridges will help much with this layout. Is that a primary issue as the game progresses? Can you please look at my map and offer your advice before I put more time into this? Many thanks.
> 
> View attachment 70919
> 
> Edit: After reading many pages in this and the map sharing thread, I decided to start over and I found a map I like. My new town feels more spacious, has lots more trees, just has a more generous feeling to it. Thanks for the many comments I found here in this thread.
> 
> If anyone's interested, here's my new map. The Re-Tail store is not close, but the route is much more direct, when taking the east ramp up from the dock. The Town Hall, Re-Tail, and public square are all together, my house sits next to a lake, the river, and a waterfall and no villager can place a home directly in front. There are fewer rocks, and lots of vertical river which is nice for fishing.
> 
> View attachment 70923



map twinsies!


----------



## Dogoat

Getting to start map resetting for Novus after I finish this darned paper >-> I'm mostly looking for a town that has apples, a south facing waterfall, a plaza in the middle of the map and maybe town hall and ReTail on either side of the train station.


----------



## Molly Malarky

Which one, my new one or old one? 
Are you happy with yours?


----------



## thatawkwardkid

I got a pretty decent town map. I found about 3 maps that were perfect/ok. Sadly one of the towns I had that was literally perfect ended up being erased because apparently the game wasn't "inserted"... And 2 of those towns ad Goldie  This town has:
-peaches (I was going for oranges/apples)
-triangle grass (was going for square, but at least it's not circle)
-south water fall
-All buildings n the same side of town
-Has Maple (so thank god I don't have to re-buy her because she was in my last town)
-Private island (I'm ok with either)
-Decent starters
-Not too many ponds
-long river
-The small strip of land on the top left
-Beach facing the right
-Decent colored Train Station/Town Hall

I'm pretty happy, but I have to get used to the triangle grass.


----------



## Mairen

I've been resetting for almost a week now. I was being extremely selective on the features of my new town. In the end, I made a few sacrifices, but I'm happy with the end result.

Pros: 
Cherries
Circle Grass
yellow town hall
the specific location I wanted to put my home was open
fairly simple river
re-tail right next to train station
town hall right next to train station on other side
plaza tucked nicely into the upper corner

after seeing all of the above were in place in the town, I was willing to accept having two beaches (instead of one long one, which would have been ideal, but oh well), and there were 3 ponds in the town instead of just 1 (which would have been perfect, but ponds aren't such a big deal anyways as long as they aren't blocking something important, so it's all good)


----------



## Dogoat

I came across a town I REALLY liked to look of, everything was where I wanted it, it even had apples! But sadly, Ankha was right in front of the town hall


----------



## Barbara

I just restarted, and Marcie had her house right in front of the town hall too. I decided too keep it, as I really liked the layout, and after 2 weeks waiting she moved out 2 days ago. Villagers can move out - but your layout can't change.


----------



## Dogoat

I want Ankha in the town and I didn't want to cycle.


----------



## Sholee

Kenny said:


> I want Ankha in the town and I didn't want to cycle.



it's easier to cycle than map reset though....


----------



## Dogoat

I've cycled like 5 times now and I don't really like doing it. Personally map resetting is easier for me.


----------



## al-tirah

I had MilkyWay since the game came out. I've done re-landscaping so many times already until I wanted to move some permanent PWPs so I reset. I also wanted a new map layout. Btw, I just restarted yesterday and apple is my new town fruit. I love apples so I'm happy!


----------



## calem

I'm map resetting for either apples or peaches, plus minimal lakes. :O


----------



## Mairen

Good luck Calem! it's completely worth it once you find that perfect town for yourself


----------



## Sholee

perfect apples


:'(

if only my town had it, it would be perfect!


----------



## Mango

i finally gave up
im resetting my second town 
im letting my brother have my second map bc im done


----------



## mdchan

I'm debating over whether or not to reset my second town (Piyo).  I really do love the map, and already spent time getting the villagers I wanted for that theme idea, but I had another idea for a theme I want to try out which would require a different set of villagers.  I figure that I could just get these villagers out and a new set in, but I don't like the name I gave my mayor, and the town name wouldn't fit.

The only thing holding me back isn't the villagers (I can easily give them to my cycling town so they get new homes...or in Apple's case, to my main town because I've fallen in love with her cuteness), but that I'm just reluctant to do it.  I'm definitely not going to reset my main town, and my third copy is a cycling town.  I was thinking of maybe using that cartridge when I'm done cycling, but it's handy to have a spare game in case a villager doesn't ping before going into boxes like they should (Zell, look'n at you).

I also don't want to buy a fourth copy; it's excessive to have four copies of the game game, I wouldn't be able to manage three towns, and I'm saving up for when Fantasy Life comes out.


----------



## wwwwww

I'm thinking of reseting because I really don't like my town layout and I barely have room for more pwps because of trees and the river and other houses and it's just a big mess. The only thing I'm like REALLY worried about losing is my badges, the amount of money I've spent on my house, that lil part of my player card that says been registered June 9th, 2013, my fish, bugs and fossils. I've only had 2 dreamies move in since I got the game so I don't care about villagers really. I'm also thinking of just buying another game card and starting there but I'm still not sure of the whole idea of getting a new town...


----------



## heirabbit

__


----------



## Libra

I'm beginning to think of starting a new town on January 1, 2015. I do somewhat miss playing, actually, but at the same time, my current town is a complete, total and utter mess and I simply don't have the energy to try and fix it. So a new town might be a good idea.

I'm not exactly looking forward to finding a map, though, because I know how hard it can be to find one you really like. But mostly I'm not looking forward to all the tutorials and what not; I really wish we could just skip those.

Anyway, nothing is decided yet. A close friend of mine is planning on getting a 3DS and AC:NL but it won't be soon, so I might end up waiting until she gets her copy and we can then play together.


----------



## euroR

i am so dry out to align muffy house with the rest . tried for 1 day . i only get him close to my villager 3 time !


----------



## NeoCat

Whoo glad i saw this thread, i was just about to make a new one about this very topic.

So im considering resetting my village. Ive got allmost all of Mainstreat unlocked (Missing the fortune teller and the last shop upgrade) I have all the major public works projects built all the silver tools Lots of progress on my museum. 

Thers just one problem, I hate my town layout. 

The river comes in at the top left takes a right turn about 1/3rd of the way across goes down to about the last third of the landmass takes a left into the lake about halfway across the map and then goes straight down into the ocean. To me it just seems dull and boring compared to the crazy rivers ive seen some villages have. 
It also dose not help that I built my home right next to Retail.
 Overall one half of my village has almost all the houses but it seems featureless since the river is nowhere nearby. The other half seems devoid of population since all it has is the river and two homes.

Ive got plenty of spare time to restart so that's not a problem, I just cant tell if im going to get bored with a newer layout.

Edit: Well i went and did it anyway. It must be fate because the local fruit is peaches (the onyl fruit i didnt have in my old town), i start with one perfect peach. Isabella gave me cherries (my old native fruit) from her "home town) and one of my old villagers moved in on day 1.

My only regret, is that i have to catch a bee again.


----------



## CuteKatie

I just stared my new town after a reset and I can't believe my luck!

First time trying and I got a perfect map

Then got my dream fruit, peaches!!

Then the next day guess who moved in!? My all time dreamie MARSHAL!!!

I am crying with joy right now!

When I saw his house I screamed so loud my parents ran in my room and yelled "are you dying or something!?" XD


----------



## crispmaples

Nevermind, I decided to keep trucking on.


----------



## Cuppycakez

*I honesty have no idea if I should reset my town.. I mean It was almost finished, but from lack of being able to play and such 3 different dreamies have moved out. :/  I like my town a little bit, but not as much as I feel I should or as much as I want to.
Also I have 2 main towns and one is a work in progress so there's that. But ya know..... It's hard to work on tow towns at once so/.......  *


----------



## Lualdara

Decided to reset my cycle town to use the game card as a second town. 10 minutes of resetting and Rover gives me a perfect town map. Except I walk around and see it's got pears as the native fruit. Darned pears!!! I can't stand how the perfect ones look like (they look... rotten and worse than the normal ones) so even though I liked everything else I ended up resetting and now I'm back to searching. I wish I weren't so picky about this stuff...


----------



## Hazel

Guys... I'm back again. *sigh*

I really thought I wouldn't want to restart again (part of me still doesn't) but here I am. Long story short, I haven't been able to play normally since I started the town because I've been villager plot resetting for dreamies. This morning I settled on a dreamie in a place I'm really not happy with (Whyy do villagers have to move in bedside/in front of your house????). I loaded my mayors save file and lost all motivation to play... Weeds were everywhere and my approval rating had dropped right down again. I thought my other two dreamies plots were decent but looking back I don't know what I was thinking. I do really like my map but it's so similar to ones I've had in the past that I'm starting to think I'll get bored of it fairly quickly.  Honestly I'm thinking of just giving up on the game entirely. I'm too busy at college right now to be obsessively plot resetting/collecting bells but I miss the fun day to day antics of the game... Ugh I don't know what to do...

Edit: I gave in. I really need to join resetters anonymous or something..


----------



## LilyElizabeth

I'm getting the urge to reset again. I've had my town for over 6 months roughly and I do like the layout and where my house is. 

But I'm just starting to get a bit bored of it. I've done nearly everything there is to do and I don't know how else to make it interesting again. 

I don't time travel so I'm not doing that to spice it up. I can't re-landscape because there isn't any other logical way to place paths than the way I've already done it. I just don't know how else to put some life back into it!


----------



## monsemania

For the sake of it, I am getting a huge urge to reset. 

The problem is, I love my town layout, and I also especially love my towns fruit, but... I just dislike my character's looks. I know, silly, dumb, whatever, but I don't know.. It keeps annoying me big time. I also feel like I can't go to far. The town itself, has a LOT of rocks in the way that sometimes really annoy me, and I'm still trying to hit the best thing possible, I think I have missed important steps. 

What should I do? I have my sister's game, where I can put everything that I want, but... .hmmm....


----------



## Lualdara

Still resetting, I keep changing my mind about the mayor/town names so I'm kind of scared of a good map popping up and me regretting the names I picked...

I want a map similar to the one I got yesterday except with a fruit different than pears, is that too much to ask for, game?


----------



## Benevoir

I decided to reset my town for the first time yesterday because I didn't really like my town anymore. I think I've resetted at least 10 times or so and I finally found a map that looks OK, and some good villagers (Freya and Stitches for example but no Fang or Julian qnq) to start with. This time my mayor is male-- idk why but I always feel weird being a female mayor?

One thing I'm not looking forward to is catching scorpions, tarantulas and bees again. //sobs


----------



## Hazel

I decided not to get too picky this time around. I made three requirements - either apples/cherries/pears for the town fruit (I got pears), two lakes max and a simple river. 

Usually I only go for towns with south facing waterfalls and ones with the plaza right beside the town hall but this time I didn't. I'm not sure if it's the best map in the world but there's plenty of room for PWPs and I quite like it. The town feels fresh and new and so far I'm really enjoying playing again. It helps that I got some pretty nice starting villagers - Skye (who I'm planning on keeping), Felicity, Genji, Valdimir and Portia. Since then Punchy and Julian have moved in too! 

I am plot resetting a little but not to the same extent as I was before. I spend an hour max on it and so far I've been pretty lucky.

I really hope I keep this town for good because I think it has a lot of potential!


----------



## JellyBeans

It's me again! I haven't been on in a while. I still don't have a town, though... I've been looking for a specific map, but whenever I've found it I've messed up the face. I'm going to try to be less picky now, though, and just look for apples or cherries, only one or two lakes/ponds and a river that leaves enough space. I hoped to find one for/by Halloween, but that's not happening! Hopefully I find one soon!  x


----------



## Mango

Envyena said:


> Still resetting, I keep changing my mind about the mayor/town names so I'm kind of scared of a good map popping up and me regretting the names I picked...
> 
> I want a map similar to the one I got yesterday except with a fruit different than pears, is that too much to ask for, game?












all town fruit pears


----------



## Toeto

I started my new town *Rosebed* on Halloween. 
I kinda like the town map and it has Bonnie .


----------



## Lady Timpani

I reset my town today after having my old one since the game came out, and I really like it! Everything's feels fresh, and while I miss my old villagers, I stopped talking to them towards the end, and most of them were new anyway. I'm looking forward to taking things slow this time. I think what messed me up with my old town was all the trading and stuff I did online, not to mention plot resetting.

Good luck to everybody resetting their towns!


----------



## Melyora

I am sooo close to start resetting my town! Hope I find a great town map.

Some of the things I hope to get:

- Fruit: Apples or Peaches
- Retail: either near the train station or near the docks
- Town Hall on top of the map
- Town Plaza in the center of the map or on the top half
- Town Hall and Train Station same roof color (but if it's not, it;s not a bother, it would just be awesome if it is)
- A isolated beach (so I can get on and off the beach in one line without having to run the same route to get off XD)
- A waterfall placed so I can fit my house next to it (in my old town, I had villager houses on either side of the sea-waterfall when I started; and no room to the river-start waterfall)

Wish me luck!


----------



## OliviaMagica

*I feel like starting over!*

I feel like I want a fresh start but Ill lose all my stuff and I don't want to do that so...
What should I do?


----------



## Ryzon

I did and don't regret, feel much more attached to my town now. 

I had pretty much filled the museum, I had collected at least half of the must have sets like the balloons and the kids set, however I still don't regret it : )


----------



## OliviaMagica

I guess so but I don't want too lose all my bells and my furniture


----------



## Ayaya

This thread might help you  
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?86822-The-Resetting-Thread


----------



## Ryzon

Well first you need to ask yourself, why do you want to start over? 

Have you gotten bored? Not playing as much?


----------



## OliviaMagica

I have gotten bored of the same villagers.... But I don't want to lose all my bells and furniture so I would have to have a hard start


----------



## FancyThat

OliviaMagica said:


> I guess so but I don't want too lose all my bells and my furniture



You can always ask people to hold your stuff for you while you reset , I've seen that done many times and Ive done it myself for people.


----------



## pwincess

i just started over and i'm so happy about it. it'll take a while to make my town nice again but that's perfectly fine.
first, think about why you want to start over and why you wouldn't want to.
then, if you still plan on starting over, get someone to hold onto your items, bells and if you can find someone to hold onto your villagers that'd be excellent as well.


----------



## DarkFox7

I felt the same way, my old town was never good enough for me even though I loved it and collected a lot. After I finally decided to start over I had definitely made the right decision! If you ever feel that way then starting over is the right thing to do.


----------



## Sanaki

this needs to be bumped more because people always make their own threads because they cant be bothered to use the search bar lol


----------



## OliviaMagica

A camper and who was it? Molly!?


----------



## Princess Weeb

Can't you just cycle out all the villagers you dislike until you get ones you do/ones you can trade for others?
Sure your town will look a state but it's pretty easily fixed 
(If you have the beautiful town ordinance on ahah)


----------



## Melyora

Here is what I settled on:




The Town Hall and Retail are next to each other on a straight line, so it'd be easy to make a path from the Train Station to there, once I get access to the QR-machine. The fruit is apples (yay!) and I was able to place my house next to the waterfall <3


----------



## Lady Timpani

Ahri said:


> this needs to be bumped more because people always make their own threads because they cant be bothered to use the search bar lol



True. There have been way too many "should I reset" threads lately. 

Right now I'm struggling with the town development permit and I'm kind of mad. I've read where others have said that it was easier the second time, but I'm still stuck at 88%, and I'm starting to annoy the villagers. Anybody have any tips?


----------



## RayOfHope

...


----------



## rosabelle

Melyora said:


> Here is what I settled on:
> 
> View attachment 73249
> 
> The Town Hall and Retail are next to each other on a straight line, so it'd be easy to make a path from the Train Station to there, once I get access to the QR-machine. The fruit is apples (yay!) and I was able to place my house next to the waterfall <3


Ooh this is a really nice map!  congrats and goodluck on your new town!


----------



## Mango

i really
really 
really
really
really
really 
really
really
really
really
rreally
miss wikiya
i do nOT AT ALL RECCOMEND RESETTING
LIVE WITH YO U R MI S T AK ES
i really miss it its not ok i will not adapt to anything else bc i miss it too much


----------



## Tao

I don't think I would reset the game because my town isn't perfect. Imperfections are what make it unique!

I think I would reset it if I ran out of things to do though, sort of like I do with Pokemon when I want to experience the game again.

This is an argument for games like Animal Crossing and Pokemon to have at least 2 save files, then I can have a main and for fun file. I mean, is it really that hard to do? Can't this data be stored onto the SD card we HAVE to have in the system rather than them continuing to save data to the game card itself?


----------



## Melyora

Thanks guys, I am really enjoying my map ^_^ 

I reset not because I didn't like my map form the previous game, but because I was growing bored with it. I'm glad I reset.
The bottom half is so big and open O_O I am getting myself lost there~


----------



## Lady Timpani

Tao said:


> I don't think I would reset the game because my town isn't perfect. Imperfections are what make it unique!
> 
> I think I would reset it if I ran out of things to do though, sort of like I do with Pokemon when I want to experience the game again.
> 
> This is an argument for games like Animal Crossing and Pokemon to have at least 2 save files, then I can have a main and for fun file. I mean, is it really that hard to do? Can't this data be stored onto the SD card we HAVE to have in the system rather than them continuing to save data to the game card itself?



Yeah, agreed. Some people are much happier with having a perfect layout and stuff, but others immediately regret their decisions. I reset because the game had honestly become really boring, and I had been taking several months off at a time. I respect people who can keep the same town for years on end, but the longest I've kept one without getting bored was 2 years.


----------



## Solaria

*Kiki why did you do this to me?*

She put her plot right in front of my town hall! My house isn't too far from it either so her would be house is behind mine. Because I found this out with my mayor it's stuck like that now, right? So should I reset?


----------



## Melyora

I don't know, it depends. Do you mind losing the progress you've made so far? The Museum, PWPs and such? Or could you live with trying to kick her out of town again? Do you lose other favorite villagers by resetting?

It is really up to you if you'll do it or not. For me, I probably wouldn't, I'd just try to get the villager out again so the space would become free again =)


----------



## Mairen

I was bad and ended up resetting again. Though this time I got an even better town!


----------



## Solaria

Melyora said:


> I don't know, it depends. Do you mind losing the progress you've made so far? The Museum, PWPs and such? Or could you live with trying to kick her out of town again? Do you lose other favorite villagers by resetting?
> 
> It is really up to you if you'll do it or not. For me, I probably wouldn't, I'd just try to get the villager out again so the space would become free again =)



I'm half way done paying off my first pwp(recently resetted), haven't fully paid off my loan, my shops haven't upgraded yet, and my museum isn't anything impressive. I also don't really have any favorite villagers except for Apollo and Mira. I do have a friend who could hold my things for me so if I do decide to reset not everything is lost.


----------



## tinyfire

*Should I Start Over???*

(Hopefully this is the right place to post!~)

I'm wondering if you guys have any input on this - should I start over my town? 
I'd be getting others to hold my villagers of course, but my layout is just a bit old and not that exciting for me; I'm not especially far into the game, too, so 

Any input on this?


----------



## Mercedes

Yes


----------



## Katelyn

A few questions first, are you bored? Does Animal crossing have the same appeal it used to? How far along are you exactly? *lol I restarted my town a while back and it was the worst decision I've ever made xD*


----------



## tinyfire

A little bored, honestly xD I planned on doing cool things with my town but my layout is getting overall boring~ So, no to the 2nd question and yes to the first, haha

I have maybe 3 PWPs, no villager photos or great friendships, T.I.Y(really not a problem for me to get back to the upgrade luckily) and...yeah 

Just don't know if I'm ready to erase it all? Even though it isn't much<3


----------



## Katelyn

tinyfire said:


> A little bored, honestly xD I planned on doing cool things with my town but my layout is getting overall boring~ So, no to the 2nd question and yes to the first, haha
> 
> I have maybe 3 PWPs, no villager photos or great friendships, T.I.Y(really not a problem for me to get back to the upgrade luckily) and...yeah
> 
> Just don't know if I'm ready to erase it all? Even though it isn't much<3



Then, yes xD You should definitely start over :3 It will probably renew your interest in the game :3


----------



## tinyfire

Alright<3 Thank you! Now to see if I can get people to hold my villagers ... :3


----------



## Katelyn

tinyfire said:


> Alright<3 Thank you! Now to see if I can get people to hold my villagers ... :3



Good Luck!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Glad you decided! But also, for next time, in the Animal Crossing:New Leaf board, there's a sticky "Reset Board" for you to post at. Just a hint for next time!

Also, enjoy resetting. It's always so fun for me.


----------



## Improv

I've had my town for almost two months now & my character's face is really starting to irritate me, but I don't think I want to reset just because of that. But maybe I do.

/decisions must be made


----------



## Sugapuff

*Should i reset?*

For the past week i have been feeling the need to reset and im not sure why, well one of the reasons is that i dont like my police station, i should have built the wooden one instead of modern, other than that i cant really complain.

My town layout is quite good. Im not bothered about native fruit or starter villagers, there is only one villager i have at the moment that i would like in my new town but thats it. I havent built many pwps, my bug catalogue isnt complete, neither is my museum. The only stuff i do really want is my bells and furniture but im hoping i can find someone that will hold my stuff while i reset.

Im not sure what to do


----------



## Cuppycakez

^^^ Your layouts nice! If you feel the need to restart, you should. Just think about it for at least an hour because once it's gone, it's gone. 
Also I hate you since you got the pink 3ds.  



Improv said:


> I've had my town for almost two months now & my character's face is really starting to irritate me, but I don't think I want to reset just because of that. But maybe I do.
> 
> /decisions must be made



You could always try Shampoodle for a new hairdo?


----------



## Sugapuff

Lol the 3ds was a gift from my fiance  i did have the red and white 2ds


----------



## Hypno KK

Sugapuff said:


> For the past week i have been feeling the need to reset and im not sure why, well one of the reasons is that i dont like my police station, i should have built the wooden one instead of modern, other than that i cant really complain.



I think your town layout looks nice. If the police station bothers you and you don't like your map very much, just reset. Make sure you really think about it first, though. If you can live with the police station, you can just try to work on everything else in your town and maybe you'll like it better then. Villagers can be changed really easily too.


----------



## Sugapuff

Laser Beams said:


> I think your town layout looks nice. If the police station bothers you and you don't like your map very much, just reset. Make sure you really think about it first, though. If you can live with the police station, you can just try to work on everything else in your town and maybe you'll like it better then. Villagers can be changed really easily too.



I reset yesterday, i feel a sense of relief now lol im really happy with my new town, my starter villagers are Annalise,Al,Caroline,Cyrano and Cobb, its the first time iv had any of these villagers but i quite like Annalise


----------



## Cuppycakez

That's awesome you like your new town!!!  ^^^


----------



## Sugapuff

Cuppycakez said:


> That's awesome you like your new town!!!  ^^^



Yea i know, il post my new map up in a min 

- - - Post Merge - - -



My new town, current villagers are Annalise,Al,Caroline,Cyrano,Cobb,Phil,Merry,Soleil and Diva


----------



## Mairen

Sugapuff, can you do Mairen a favor and rotate your pictures properly before posting them? Your first one was completely upsidedown and this one isn't right either. Just makes it a lot harder to see the picture when I gotta stand upside down to look at what you post .@-@


----------



## Sugapuff

Mairen said:


> Sugapuff, can you do Mairen a favor and rotate your pictures properly before posting them? Your first one was completely upsidedown and this one isn't right either. Just makes it a lot harder to see the picture when I gotta stand upside down to look at what you post .@-@



I have no idea how to do that lol if u tell me how il try change them


----------



## Mairen

Sugapuff said:


> I have no idea how to do that lol if u tell me how il try change them



sure! what image editing program do you use? photoshop? even paint would work too ^-^ there's an option to rotate your image and then you can save it before uploading. If you need help with finding that feature on a specific program just send me a PM and I would be happy to help you with this~


----------



## Sugapuff

Mairen said:


> sure! what image editing program do you use? photoshop? even paint would work too ^-^ there's an option to rotate your image and then you can save it before uploading. If you need help with finding that feature on a specific program just send me a PM and I would be happy to help you with this~



Ah ok il give it a go now


----------



## Kasper

As soon as I get Daisy to ping that she is moving I have to find someone to hold her and then restart for a new town.

Where can I ask for help on holding her? Train station or a different forum?


----------



## Sugapuff

Kasper said:


> As soon as I get Daisy to ping that she is moving I have to find someone to hold her and then restart for a new town.
> 
> Where can I ask for help on holding her? Train station or a different forum?



The train station or i can look after her for you, i dont tt tho so bare that in mind


----------



## aspartameAcatalepsy

I'm going to reset, can i have someone haold some items. Francine and my flag design for me?

- - - Post Merge - - -

On second thought, never mind I can find a new francine later. REstting right away, frick this darn town.
All I wanted was a bridge, Isabele, you're making me do this


----------



## Kasper

I found someone to hold Daisy and am in the process of resetting but I'm so torn! I found a town that I like the lay out of except that the town tree and retail and pretty smashed together. But I like ALL of my villagers! I got Opal who is a dreamie and Ruby is moving in tomorrow! I don't have a single villager that is hideous/I hate. But it's also Peaches and I'm kind of sick of those...

The biggest thing though, this town has like 12 or 13 rocks in in. So many that I lost count and am not sure of the exact number. It's insane.


Edit: I have realized that since I will NEVER be willing to let Daisy go I'm committing to this town for a LONG time. Until I have enough money to get a cartridge of the game that will allow me to have a cycling town. So there is no way I can stand all those rocks for the next year or so. Back to resetting for me.


----------



## Spooky.

I've had the game for just over two weeks now and I'm thinking about resetting. When I got the game I was so excited to play I just picked a map at random and didn't think much of it because I didn't know how it would affect the game. Now that I've played more, I realized that I really hate the river placement and the way it bends and how long it causes it to take me to get from the beach to retail and not having any decent spots to put pwp. 

My concerns with resetting are losing my favorite villagers (Antonio and Skye) and the progress I've made (especially losing the qr machine). I have someone who might hold my items for me (though I have a LOT) but losing my favorites would bother me more than items. But the river placement just irritates me. Even though I'm doing a pwp for a second bridge it feels like no matter where I place bridges two and three it's going to be an annoyance because of the way the river bends up in the middle of the town. What do you guys think?


----------



## Sugapuff

Namstar said:


> I've had the game for just over two weeks now and I'm thinking about resetting. When I got the game I was so excited to play I just picked a map at random and didn't think much of it because I didn't know how it would affect the game. Now that I've played more, I realized that I really hate the river placement and the way it bends and how long it causes it to take me to get from the beach to retail and not having any decent spots to put pwp.
> 
> My concerns with resetting are losing my favorite villagers (Antonio and Skye) and the progress I've made (especially losing the qr machine). I have someone who might hold my items for me (though I have a LOT) but losing my favorites would bother me more than items. But the river placement just irritates me. Even though I'm doing a pwp for a second bridge it feels like no matter where I place bridges two and three it's going to be an annoyance because of the way the river bends up in the middle of the town. What do you guys think?



I was the same as u but i had my town for nearly a year when i reset this week,im much happier with my new map and i have so much more space now for pwp. If you really arent happy then i would resest but only you can decide.

If you need someone to hold your items while you reset then you can put them in my town outside the train station,my towns still new so its empty still. Good luck with your decision


----------



## nintendo-guy

Hello 
Im new here and Im really just looking if someone could hold my things so that I could restart my game.. I'll offer bells if needed!


----------



## Spooky.

Sugapuff said:


> I was the same as u but i had my town for nearly a year when i reset this week,im much happier with my new map and i have so much more space now for pwp. If you really arent happy then i would resest but only you can decide.
> 
> If you need someone to hold your items while you reset then you can put them in my town outside the train station,my towns still new so its empty still. Good luck with your decision



Yeah, it feels like I have no room for pwp anywhere. I had to cram the fountain in that little arch the river makes so it's in a really crummy area where you can hardly see it. I think I will reset and find some way to get my favorite villagers back.


----------



## Sugapuff

Namstar said:


> Yeah, it feels like I have no room for pwp anywhere. I had to cram the fountain in that little arch the river makes so it's in a really crummy area where you can hardly see it. I think I will reset and find some way to get my favorite villagers back.



Well i can look after a villager if you can get them in boxes, i dont tt tho so you would have to wait for them to ping to move, let me know


----------



## Nanobyte

Spoiler: Handy Dandy Reset Sheet



*SHOULD YOU RESET?*

Have you played for more than six months?


Do you have at least half of your dreamies/villagers you love?


Do you have at least five PWPs?


Do you have a half or more of your museum completed?


Do you have at least three new shops/upgrades to Nooklings in main street?


Does your house have a large main room?


If deleting your town means destroying the town, does that make you emotional in any way?


Sit at the town tree. Do you feel nostalgic, happy, or any other positive feelings?



Count up all of your yes answers and no answers.

0-2 Yeses - Go ahead. There's nothing to really lose.
3-4 Yeses - You could, but you'll probably end up regretting it.
4-6 Yeses - You really shouldn't.
5-8 Yeses - That would be a HUGE waste! Don't do it.​


----------



## Spooky.

Sugapuff said:


> Well i can look after a villager if you can get them in boxes, i dont tt tho so you would have to wait for them to ping to move, let me know



I have no idea how to get them in boxes (or what tt is). I only got the game two weeks ago so I don't know how to do much (or all the terms yet)


----------



## Sugapuff

Namstar said:


> I have no idea how to get them in boxes (or what tt is). I only got the game two weeks ago so I don't know how to do much (or all the terms yet)



Lol oh sorry, tt is time travel, where you change the day/time on your game forwards or backwards.


----------



## Spooky.

Sugapuff said:


> Lol oh sorry, tt is time travel, where you change the day/time on your game forwards or backwards.



Ohhh. I've heard of time travel but for some reason my mind didn't connect tt to stand for that.


----------



## Sugapuff

Lol its ok, ul pick it all up soon enough


----------



## Spooky.

I took a risk and did the reset! I dropped all my items off with a friend. I got the map I wanted on my second try! I don't like my villagers at all but hopefully I can get the ones I want to move in soon. 

I got square grass and my fruit is cherries!

I miss my fave. villagers but I'll live haha.


----------



## Improv

I just reset my town, as well. I messed up my face, but I have a pretty good map & good starting villagers so I guess I'll just get some sunglasses on ASAP.


----------



## CozyKitsune

I don't know if I should reset or not. I worked really hard at all of my things. I have almost fully upgraded my house. I have TNT Emporium. And I will miss all of my villagers. But I hate my character's face. I have no room for PWPs. I wish I would have thought more about my name (But if I do reset its still gonna be PinkLeaf) I put PWPs in horrible spots. But my town hall and re-tail is in PERFECT spots for me. I do want to reset but I don't! I think I might just get another copy but I don't want to buy another one . I DONT KNOW WHAT TO DOOOOOOO!


----------



## Cuppycakez

What you COULD do, is just make another character. You'd get a new face! Only use your mayor when doing PWP stuff or mayor only. Try that? If you are going to miss all these things of your town, DO NOT reset.  

You can always remove PWPS.


----------



## tobi!

Kaygurl said:


> I don't know if I should reset or not. I worked really hard at all of my things. I have almost fully upgraded my house. I have TNT Emporium. And I will miss all of my villagers. But I hate my character's face. I have no room for PWPs. I wish I would have thought more about my name (But if I do reset its still gonna be PinkLeaf) I put PWPs in horrible spots. But my town hall and re-tail is in PERFECT spots for me. I do want to reset but I don't! I think I might just get another copy but I don't want to buy another one . I DONT KNOW WHAT TO DOOOOOOO!



I had a town where my face was hideous but my map was great. I restarted anyway. You can destroy some PWPs and replace. If your Re-Tail and Town Hall are in great places...then I guess I'd stick to it... I regret my town name too but not enough to pack up my bags.


----------



## Animail Crossin

Restarting is only good if your town is like hell or your charater is REALLY damn ugly. ugh


----------



## Sugapuff

Namstar said:


> I took a risk and did the reset! I dropped all my items off with a friend. I got the map I wanted on my second try! I don't like my villagers at all but hopefully I can get the ones I want to move in soon.
> 
> I got square grass and my fruit is cherries!
> 
> I miss my fave. villagers but I'll live haha.



Lol thats good the, what villagers did you start with?


----------



## Speedydash

Only if you want to


----------



## mogyay

been pretty much off the site for about a month because i'm resetting on my second town, i'm not even sure what i want anymore, it's getting so fustrating, i just wish i could be happy with something but i always find something to stress over


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams

I'm not entirely sure if I should reset, I love my town and all, but I don't like it's map, I'm not very far, about to get the supermarket, I have Shampoodle, Club LOL, and Dream Suite however.
I love a majority of my villagers, but, I just don't know what's missing, if anyone has any advice or would be willing to hold villagers/items or any of that stuff if I do reset please PM me.


----------



## CaptainCrunch

I feel like I should reset, I really don't like my town layout and I think it'd be really fun to experiment with a new layout and town name 
Although it'll be a pain in the butt to get all the town shops and remodels, and of course to get my dreamies again


----------



## Cuppycakez

CaptainCrunch said:


> I feel like I should reset, I really don't like my town layout and I think it'd be really fun to experiment with a new layout and town name
> Although it'll be a pain in the butt to get all the town shops and remodels, and of course to get my dreamies again



See if you can get people to hold your dreamies.  You could even offer a 10 BTB reqard for helping or something. If you really want to reset, do it. I'm sure some freinds could hold your dreamies while you reset for a couple days.


----------



## pana

I reset because I wanted to make a themed town and I am very happy with the decision, even though I lost some wonderful villagers in the process. But my old town was pretty much done. I'd maxed out three houses, completed the museum except for two stubborn pieces of art and almost all my badges were gold. I couldn't bear to let my favourite villagers leave, but I wanted new villagers.

It took a few hours to drag all the stuff I would struggle to get again to my husband's town and then pick it up again, but other than that the process was great. I got to name my town something that made sense for the theme (and the same with the mayor character, too) and I wasn't tied down to my old, irreversible decisions. Having an isolated castle on a peninsula was great for a fairytale themed town, but it wouldn't work for something more like a city which is what I wanted to try next.

I wouldn't want to push anyone either way towards resetting, but it definitely breathed new life into the game for me. It's great to get the thrill of unlocking things again!


----------



## Locket

Should I reset? I got  this thing in my town


----------



## Ayaya

Star Fire said:


> Should I reset? I got  this thing in my town



But Goose is great D:
I don't think you should reset over one villager. You have to wait until they move out, sure, but depending on your progress, I don't think you should unless you're still early in the game.


----------



## Locket

Ayaya said:


> But Goose is great D:
> I don't think you should reset over one villager. You have to wait until they move out, sure, but depending on your progress, I don't think you should unless you're still early in the game.



I don't like the chicken design. And I have T&T Emporium. I had EVERYTHING and reset in a town Planetee. Plus, my town name, Kokai no, and my character name, Natsu, could use upgrading.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Okay guys...I have a huge dilemma.
I've had my town, Macaron, since May 31st of this year, and so far it is the most successful and best town I've had.  I love it so much and have accomplished tons since I started.  I have a few dreamies, all of the furniture sets I could ask for, millions of Bells, my house upgraded...and even though there's lots more to be done, I'm thinking about resetting.
The thing is, I hate my map.  It was fine at first, but after looking at dream towns, there's so much I want to do with my town that can't be done because of my map.
Second, I've remodeled my town way too much.  I really want to make it pretty, but to do that I would have to spend countless hours chopping trees and digging up flowers, with a result that I might not even be pleased with.
Third, my town fruit...oranges.  They're okay, but I really want apples...really, really bad.
Ugh...there's just so much I love but so much I hate.  And I'm honestly getting bored.  If I reset now I won't have any time whatsoever until summer, but that happened last year and I dealt with it.  I don't knowww. ;n;
What do you guys think?  Feedback is really greatly appreciated!  And I do know that if I reset, I'll hold a humongous giveaway, which would seem fun ;n; Hmmm.  Decisions decisions //;n;


----------



## Vizionari

MadisonCrossing said:


> Okay guys...I have a huge dilemma.
> I've had my town, Macaron, since May 31st of this year, and so far it is the most successful and best town I've had.  I love it so much and have accomplished tons since I started.  I have a few dreamies, all of the furniture sets I could ask for, millions of Bells, my house upgraded...and even though there's lots more to be done, I'm thinking about resetting.
> The thing is, I hate my map.  It was fine at first, but after looking at dream towns, there's so much I want to do with my town that can't be done because of my map.
> Second, I've remodeled my town way too much.  I really want to make it pretty, but to do that I would have to spend countless hours chopping trees and digging up flowers, with a result that I might not even be pleased with.
> Third, my town fruit...oranges.  They're okay, but I really want apples...really, really bad.
> Ugh...there's just so much I love but so much I hate.  And I'm honestly getting bored.  If I reset now I won't have any time whatsoever until summer, but that happened last year and I dealt with it.  I don't knowww. ;n;
> What do you guys think?  Feedback is really greatly appreciated!  And I do know that if I reset, I'll hold a humongous giveaway, which would seem fun ;n; Hmmm.  Decisions decisions //;n;



Well, if you really love your town, why not get a second copy? You won't have to delete your town that way.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Vizionari said:


> Well, if you really love your town, why not get a second copy? You won't have to delete your town that way.



That's what I was thinking just now- but that's only if I decide to spend the money myself (my parents won't buy me one). If I decide not to, I think I'll just keep my town until summer and then decide ;n;


----------



## pinkbunny

Looking for someone to hold items/bells for me while I reset! Offering reward! c:
pm me


----------



## Zombie_Girl

dmt said:


> Looking for someone to hold items/bells for me while I reset! Offering reward! c:
> pm me



*Hi! I replied to your thread about this topic, please check. :3*


----------



## Ayaya

Star Fire said:


> I don't like the chicken design. And I have T&T Emporium. I had EVERYTHING and reset in a town Planetee. Plus, my town name, Kokai no, and my character name, Natsu, could use upgrading.



Sorry but, are you saying you used to have a town with everything but you reset anyway?
If you don't mind doing things all over again to get a better town and character name, then feel free to do it. I think those names are pretty nice though.



MadisonCrossing said:


> Okay guys...I have a huge dilemma.
> I've had my town, Macaron, since May 31st of this year, and so far it is the most successful and best town I've had.  I love it so much and have accomplished tons since I started.  I have a few dreamies, all of the furniture sets I could ask for, millions of Bells, my house upgraded...and even though there's lots more to be done, I'm thinking about resetting.
> The thing is, I hate my map.  It was fine at first, but after looking at dream towns, there's so much I want to do with my town that can't be done because of my map.
> Second, I've remodeled my town way too much.  I really want to make it pretty, but to do that I would have to spend countless hours chopping trees and digging up flowers, with a result that I might not even be pleased with.
> Third, my town fruit...oranges.  They're okay, but I really want apples...really, really bad.
> Ugh...there's just so much I love but so much I hate.  And I'm honestly getting bored.  If I reset now I won't have any time whatsoever until summer, but that happened last year and I dealt with it.  I don't knowww. ;n;
> What do you guys think?  Feedback is really greatly appreciated!  And I do know that if I reset, I'll hold a humongous giveaway, which would seem fun ;n; Hmmm.  Decisions decisions //;n;



I've seen people with the same dilemma and they said starting a new town made them feel better. It depends on you, would you have the patience and time to make this new town as you want? Remember that it might take a while to build it, and there's a chance you lose interest midway too. On the other hand, starting a new town means experiencing the game all over again, which makes playing it more fun. You might also love this new map more than your old/current one. 

I suggest keeping some things you might need instead of giving it away if you choose to reset to make things easier, unless you think getting those items/villagers back would be no problem. I also second Vizionari's suggestion in getting a second copy if you can afford it.


----------



## Locket

Ayaya said:


> Sorry but, are you saying you used to have a town with everything but you reset anyway?
> If you don't mind doing things all over again to get a better town and character name, then feel free to do it. I think those names are pretty nice though.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen people with the same dilemma and they said starting a new town made them feel better. It depends on you, would you have the patience and time to make this new town as you want? Remember that it might take a while to build it, and there's a chance you lose interest midway too. On the other hand, starting a new town means experiencing the game all over again, which makes playing it more fun. You might also love this new map more than your old/current one.
> 
> I suggest keeping some things you might need instead of giving it away if you choose to reset to make things easier, unless you think getting those items/villagers back would be no problem. I also second Vizionari's suggestion in getting a second copy if you can afford it.



I reset and I got a perfect map on the first map shown.


----------



## Hypno KK

MadisonCrossing said:


> Okay guys...I have a huge dilemma.
> I've had my town, Macaron, since May 31st of this year, and so far it is the most successful and best town I've had.  I love it so much and have accomplished tons since I started.  I have a few dreamies, all of the furniture sets I could ask for, millions of Bells, my house upgraded...and even though there's lots more to be done, I'm thinking about resetting.
> The thing is, I hate my map.  It was fine at first, but after looking at dream towns, there's so much I want to do with my town that can't be done because of my map.
> Second, I've remodeled my town way too much.  I really want to make it pretty, but to do that I would have to spend countless hours chopping trees and digging up flowers, with a result that I might not even be pleased with.
> Third, my town fruit...oranges.  They're okay, but I really want apples...really, really bad.
> Ugh...there's just so much I love but so much I hate.  And I'm honestly getting bored.  If I reset now I won't have any time whatsoever until summer, but that happened last year and I dealt with it.  I don't knowww. ;n;
> What do you guys think?  Feedback is really greatly appreciated!  And I do know that if I reset, I'll hold a humongous giveaway, which would seem fun ;n; Hmmm.  Decisions decisions //;n;



Personally, I wouldn't reset. I understand where you're coming from because I've had the same town since I started playing ACNL, and I didn't know about map resetting at the time, so my map isn't perfect and I'm not a big fan of my town's native fruit. I've been in awe many times, especially since I got the dream suite, over how nice towns can look when people have a great map and fruits that look better (in my opinion). I've thought about resetting before but I never have. I don't think I'd reset unless my town got seriously wrecked. I just value the work I've put into my town and my villagers, as well as the moments I've experienced in it that have made me really like the game, like special events. My map isn't perfect but it doesn't have to be. I enjoy the challenge of doing the best I can with what I've got. I want a town that looks nice but that is also fun for me to play in. I don't want a museum piece and I wouldn't be happy with a town that looked amazing but that I didn't enjoy.

Of course, everyone is different. Some people have reset and don't regret resetting, and even talk about how getting a new town made their game more fun. 

You should weigh the pros and cons. Reset your town if you really want to, but just make sure that you think about it carefully and that you get someone to hold the stuff and villagers that you want in your town.

Redecorating a town that is already decorated takes work but it might help if you can plan things beforehand. If you're changing a path, don't replace it immediately, just test it in a small area of your town. If you want to know what a PWP looks like, visit a town that has it. Get a large sheet of paper and draw a detailed map of PWPs, flower beds, paths, and anything important you're going to put in your town. If you start slowly instead of just chopping up your trees in one go, it'll be easier to go back on your new plans if you don't like them or if you want to adjust them. 

The idea of getting a second copy of the game is a good one too. You can use that copy to test your ideas, even if you want to change your main town eventually, or create something completely different and independent. I've read your post about being unable to afford that. Could you get a used copy of the game? Sometimes those tend to be cheaper. Just make sure it's in good condition. I don't know much about the digital copy but if you don't have one already, maybe you can take advantage of promo codes and things that might make it more affordable.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Thank you guys for replying to my long post!  I decided to restart in the end.  Even though I miss my town, I don't necessarily regret it.  I've already gotten ideas for my future one 
I decided to reset after coming across other users with the same problem.  I found a few Tumblr users that asked Nookling from Tumblr about what to do, and she replied that resetting might be a better choice, and that "you will earn everything back anyway."  I gave my expensive items to my sisters instead of having someone hold onto them, because I honestly think beetle hunting for Bells and earning all that furniture is one of the best feelings the game can give you.  It might be a pain for some people, but it makes me feel accomplished! c:
I'm also going to consider plot resetting.  I've never done it before, but I know how.  I'll just have to be aware of any new villagers so I don't forget and start up with my main character when I could plot reset.
Thanks again for the replies!  I think I'm going to hang around this thread more to help people in return. *quickly subscribes to thread*


----------



## Hyasynth

I'm starting to get that resetting itch again, and it sucks. I unlocked all the stores, have most of the art and fossils, am sitting on a ridiculous pile of bells and unorderables, a good map, some nice villagers, and a few gold medals. Most of my encyclopedias are near completion.

And I'm 
so
*b o r e d*

I love my villagers too much to get rid of them, but at the same time I want to see some new faces.
My map is spacious and met most of my requirements back in May, but it's unremarkable. 
Some of these rock placements are unforgivable.
I have no real theme or direction in my town, and it shows.

But I would say that my biggest mistake of all was bringing over the 10 million bells I had acquired in my old town, since half the game had already been played for me. There was little to strive for aside from getting to 100 mil for the gold badge. I got a lucky streak of Tier 1 villagers to sell off early on, which only inflated my bell count even more.

The most exciting thing I can think of right now is wiping the slate completely clean, aside from importing some clothes and old DLC. Hell, I don't even want to bring over my hybrids anymore. Trying to breed the damn things is half the fun.

Help.


----------



## Vizionari

Hyasynth said:


> I'm starting to get that resetting itch again, and it sucks. I unlocked all the stores, have most of the art and fossils, am sitting on a ridiculous pile of bells and unorderables, a good map, some nice villagers, and a few gold medals. Most of my encyclopedias are near completion.
> 
> And I'm
> so
> *b o r e d*
> 
> I love my villagers too much to get rid of them, but at the same time I want to see some new faces.
> My map is spacious and met most of my requirements back in May, but it's unremarkable.
> Some of these rock placements are unforgivable.
> I have no real theme or direction in my town, and it shows.
> 
> But I would say that my biggest mistake of all was bringing over the 10 million bells I had acquired in my old town, since half the game had already been played for me. There was little to strive for aside from getting to 100 mil for the gold badge. I got a lucky streak of Tier 1 villagers to sell off early on, which only inflated my bell count even more.
> 
> The most exciting thing I can think of right now is wiping the slate completely clean, aside from importing some clothes and old DLC. Hell, I don't even want to bring over my hybrids anymore. Trying to breed the damn things is half the fun.
> 
> Help.



I wouldn't reset if I were you, since it seems like you put some effort into it. You said you didn't have a theme in your town, so maybe you could try working towards a theme in your town?


----------



## Hypno KK

Hyasynth said:


> Help.



Personally, I wouldn't reset. You don't need to have a theme but if you really want one, you could work towards it. If not having to work to get bells is boring you, you can use those bells to buy things from people here, trade them for TBT, or give them away. You can also use a side character to work or transfer those bells to a side character, so that your mayor has to work to pay off PWPs.

If you want new villagers, you can let go of a couple of them and use those empty spots to rotate between new move-ins. You could get rid of all your villagers, since you'd lose them if you reset, anyway. If you like your villagers and it's just your town that is a problem, make sure you ask someone to hold them for you while you reset.

There's probably other things to complete and unlock beyond what you've achieved so far. You can work on cataloguing all the items, finishing your collection of bugs and fish, and remodelling your town. Of course, maybe there's a better challenge in resetting if you like working for bells better.

Can you get a second copy of the game? You could always have a new town to start from scratch, give it a theme, get new villagers, and everything else that you don't have the space to do in your current town.


----------



## Hyasynth

I hate picking posts apart, but I will just this once. Apologies in advance.



Hypno KK said:


> You can also use a side character to work or transfer those bells to a side character, so that your mayor has to work to pay off PWPs.


This is actually a good idea.



> If you want new villagers, you can let go of a couple of them and use those empty spots to rotate between new move-ins.


I've actually been doing this for a while now. The biggest problem is that despite my town's apparent roominess, there might be about 2-3 unobtrusive spots for new villagers to move in, tops. Every time I plot reset, the plots always end up in those spots no matter what. The only way to solve that would be to slowly move out everyone, but...ugh.



> There's probably other things to complete and unlock beyond what you've achieved so far. You can work on cataloguing all the items, finishing your collection of bugs and fish, and remodelling your town. Of course, maybe there's a better challenge in resetting if you like working for bells better.


The only thing that's stopped me from resetting so far is the dread of having to catch the bee and tarantula all over again.

By the by, I actually did remodel my town recently. Tore down all the trees and flowers and redid the whole place. I felt oddly limited while doing it though. I think my town layout and dumb rocks got in the way.



> Can you get a second copy of the game? You could always have a new town to start from scratch, give it a theme, get new villagers, and everything else that you don't have the space to do in your current town.


Nope. nope nope nope nope nope. I am not buying the same game twice. I get why people do this, but I'm too stingy.


----------



## olivetree123

Having two copies of the same game imo is just silly and not even economically possible for me so nah.
Maybe I should just tear down everything in my town and relandscape and maybe that'd help???

I really don't want to reset again; there's nothing wrong with my town, I'm just bored. .-.


----------



## Pastel

According to my 3DS activity log, I just hit 10,000 resets on ACNL. Holy cow.


----------



## Zedark

I think i'm gonna reset my town after not being on it for a couple months. I went on my town and it is completely trashed and most of my favorite villagers have left so resseting is probably the best thing


----------



## cIementine

After resetting my town I found the perfect new one with a map I've never had before, peaches as a native fruit, and 3 dreamies as starters (Maple, Joey, Francine) and I can also plot reset for Chrissy, Tammy, and Graham!


----------



## olivetree123

alright so i think i'm seriously contemplating this for the 5000000000th time

Pros:
- new layout
- new villagers (i really don't have any attachments to my current ones)
- just a new start in general
- can fix some things about my layout that i'm not too satisfied with (the split beach, station color, town hall placement. could probably do with a better name too)
- literally have nothing landscaped or pwps so there's no loss on effort put in

Cons:
- _transferring all my bells and items_
- refilling museum and encyclopedia (it's still nowhere near done (i only have 50% for each) but i've gotten it closer than i ever have before)
- town tree growth (i like being able to sit on it / having a big tree ;_; )
- waiting for stores to unlock (this is kind of insignificant for me though, the only thing that bugs me is waiting for male hairstyles)

I know transferring items shouldnt be as large of a con as it is but it's the main one for me because i don't have anyone to help me move things 
(and also my brother hates when i dump stuff in his town and threatens to sell it all orz)

i really have no strong reasons on either side, i've just got the itch and in the end i usually just go with it anyway but
SOS


----------



## Rika092

ugh I really want to reset my game!!
I hate:

1) my town name
2) my permanent PWP placements
3) my landscaping
4) my town layout

but I already made a ton of progress with all the shop upgraded, all the hybrids, the rare furnitures that I collected, and I've got all my dreamies...

but with how my current town looks, it just doesn't interest me enough to play the game. The last time I played it seriously was almost 5 months ago, I really want to start fresh, especially now my 1 year mark with the game is also coming up. It just seems to be a good time to reset but I really wish there's a way to bring along my stuff in the old town and transfer it to the new town (
should I maybe find someone to hold my stuff or sell them off? that seems to be a lot of work though and I don't know if I will have the time in RL to do all that....

- - - Post Merge - - -



olivetree123 said:


> alright so i think i'm seriously contemplating this for the 5000000000th time
> 
> Pros:
> - new layout
> - new villagers (i really don't have any attachments to my current ones)
> - just a new start in general
> - can fix some things about my layout that i'm not too satisfied with (the split beach, station color, town hall placement. could probably do with a better name too)
> - literally have nothing landscaped or pwps so there's no loss on effort put in
> 
> Cons:
> - _transferring all my bells and items_
> - refilling museum and encyclopedia (it's still nowhere near done (i only have 50% for each) but i've gotten it closer than i ever have before)
> - town tree growth (i like being able to sit on it / having a big tree ;_; )
> - waiting for stores to unlock (this is kind of insignificant for me though, the only thing that bugs me is waiting for male hairstyles)
> 
> I know transferring items shouldnt be as large of a con as it is but it's the main one for me because i don't have anyone to help me move things
> (and also my brother hates when i dump stuff in his town and threatens to sell it all orz)
> 
> i really have no strong reasons on either side, i've just got the itch and in the end i usually just go with it anyway but
> SOS



I'm in the same boat!! ah I can only wish that I have two copies of the game and an extra 3ds


----------



## RayOfHope

Rika092 said:


> ugh I really want to reset my game!!
> I hate:
> 
> 1) my town name
> 2) my permanent PWP placements
> 3) my landscaping
> 4) my town layout
> 
> but I already made a ton of progress with all the shop upgraded, all the hybrids, the rare furnitures that I collected, and I've got all my dreamies...
> 
> but with how my current town looks, it just doesn't interest me enough to play the game. The last time I played it seriously was almost 5 months ago, I really want to start fresh, especially now my 1 year mark with the game is also coming up. It just seems to be a good time to reset but I really wish there's a way to bring along my stuff in the old town and transfer it to the new town (
> should I maybe find someone to hold my stuff or sell them off? that seems to be a lot of work though and I don't know if I will have the time in RL to do all that....



You could easily find someone to hold your items, I've held tons of items for people several times, it really doesn't take all that long.  And it's worth it. You can always gain back your shops and hybrids and catalogs, but things like the layout and the names won't ever change.

Sometimes a fresh start is best. It got me back into the game after half a year of boredom with my old town. Just make sure you really wouldn't miss the map or anything.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Rika092 said:


> ugh I really want to reset my game!!
> I hate:
> 
> 1) my town name
> 2) my permanent PWP placements
> 3) my landscaping
> 4) my town layout
> 
> but I already made a ton of progress with all the shop upgraded, all the hybrids, the rare furnitures that I collected, and I've got all my dreamies...
> 
> but with how my current town looks, it just doesn't interest me enough to play the game. The last time I played it seriously was almost 5 months ago, I really want to start fresh, especially now my 1 year mark with the game is also coming up. It just seems to be a good time to reset but I really wish there's a way to bring along my stuff in the old town and transfer it to the new town (
> should I maybe find someone to hold my stuff or sell them off? that seems to be a lot of work though and I don't know if I will have the time in RL to do all that....



I feel similar to you, especially with the part about not having time to have someone hold items.  I already restarted, but even if I hadn't, I don't think it would have been possible for me to have someone hold my things.  I had almost my entire house and lockers full, and the only days I would be free would be a possible weekend or Christmas break.  But even then I'm going to be up to a lot, so it would have been close to impossible for me.


----------



## Rika092

Wyndfyre said:


> You could easily find someone to hold your items, I've held tons of items for people several times, it really doesn't take all that long.  And it's worth it. You can always gain back your shops and hybrids and catalogs, but things like the layout and the names won't ever change.
> 
> Sometimes a fresh start is best. It got me back into the game after half a year of boredom with my old town. Just make sure you really wouldn't miss the map or anything.



Really??? And where do people typically posts in TBT for favors like this? I'm really really tempting to restart and would honestly be willing to tip handsomely for someone to hold my stuff lol... and No I would never regret the decision of resetting. But the thought that I may have to reset losing all of my rare items is a little depressing ...

- - - Post Merge - - -



MadisonCrossing said:


> I feel similar to you, especially with the part about not having time to have someone hold items.  I already restarted, but even if I hadn't, I don't think it would have been possible for me to have someone hold my things.  I had almost my entire house and lockers full, and the only days I would be free would be a possible weekend or Christmas break.  But even then I'm going to be up to a lot, so it would have been close to impossible for me.



so you restarted everything from scratch? did you ever regret that decision later? I'm seriously considering doing this same thing because I'm so busy all the time in real life I barely even have time to play video games anymore  even though carrying all of my stuff over to the new game would be nice, if it takes a lot of effort and time then I would not be able to afford doing that...


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Rika092 said:


> so you restarted everything from scratch? did you ever regret that decision later? I'm seriously considering doing this same thing because I'm so busy all the time in real life I barely even have time to play video games anymore  even though carrying all of my stuff over to the new game would be nice, if it takes a lot of effort and time then I would not be able to afford doing that...


Yup, I started completely over.  I've never transferred any old items to my new towns, and I've never regretted it either.  I think the best part of playing is striving to earn everything.  In my opinion, what's the point of transferring furniture and Bells?  You won't have anything to work for, or not much at all.  I love the feeling of knowing that I accomplished something myself. 
It's really up to you though!  Like I said, I've never transferred old items, so I can't give my real opinion on that.


----------



## RayOfHope

Rika092 said:


> Really??? And where do people typically posts in TBT for favors like this? I'm really really tempting to restart and would honestly be willing to tip handsomely for someone to hold my stuff lol... and No I would never regret the decision of resetting. But the thought that I may have to reset losing all of my rare items is a little depressing ...



The Train Station! People are generally trustworthy here, but those with higher wifi ratings are best of course. There'll definitely be someone to help.

Go for it.


----------



## Rika092

MadisonCrossing said:


> Yup, I started completely over.  I've never transferred any old items to my new towns, and I've never regretted it either.  I think the best part of playing is striving to earn everything.  In my opinion, what's the point of transferring furniture and Bells?  You won't have anything to work for, or not much at all.  I love the feeling of knowing that I accomplished something myself.
> It's really up to you though!  Like I said, I've never transferred old items, so I can't give my real opinion on that.



so braveT-T! I'm feeling a bit anxious to let everything go so I think I'm gonna have someone hold my DLCs but I'm willing to start everything else new! (my hybrids ;-; oh dear Imma cry ) I have my heart set on restarting though ><

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wyndfyre said:


> The Train Station! People are generally trustworthy here, but those with higher wifi ratings are best of course. There'll definitely be someone to help.
> 
> Go for it.



Hehe, you and MadisonCrossing basically convinced me to reset! I was almost certain that I would do so, but I guess I just needed a little extra push :3 

I'm already starting to think about my dream map ^~^ so excited!!


----------



## olivetree123

I think I'm definitely going to reset at some point, I just need to be sneaky in stashing items in my brother's town. x_x

I think resetting every few months is just how I play the game tbh; I like getting new starts.


----------



## Zombie_Girl

*Yesterday the thought of resetting my town creeped up when I was having 
issues placing some projects and I got so frustrated I was almost certain 
that I was going to have to reset because the map wasn't working for me.

While I did not end up resetting and managed to find a spot for my new
project, I am guessing that I might have to end up resetting at some point
because of my map and the placing of projects. I wish we could preview
the maps (like real-time view) before jumping into it. -_- *sigh**


----------



## Lion-Lhasa

These urges creep up for me too, the only thing that puts me off resetting sometimes is the thought that I will have to catch a Mole Cricket again.


----------



## Eldin

The only time I think about resetting is when I see people with perfect maps or their villager's homes all nicely arranged from plot resetting.

Then I remember that I get way too annoyed at plot resetting to ever do that, same thing for resetting for maps, and that my town really isn't bad anyways. I'm switching up a few of my villagers instead to get houses placed where I want them (plus I've had the same ten forever anyways). 

No matter how much I want to reset I couldn't bear to. I've gotten basically everything finished, my town is completely covered in hybrids, my catalog is completely finished (that's the main thing I wouldn't want to do again *shudders*), I've almost got all of the fish/bugs/etc. I've collected every villager picture, got all emotes, etc etc there's just so much I'd have to redo it would never be worth it for me.


----------



## Dogoat

I keep encountering maps that I REALLY like only to find that they don't have apples, a non yellow town hall, and then the occasional dreamie in a really bad spot


----------



## X2k5a7y

Bleh. I reset my town again, after adopting out the villagers that I got from others...
For some reasons, after I go a certain amount of time without playing, I can't just jump back in.
I have to start all over. I'm not sure why, but that's how it is. I'm planning on playing like I did, 
when I first got the game. No, time travelling and no plot resetting. I'm sticking with what I'm given
and working with it. I started out with some cool villagers, decent map, lots of room. 
So far, everything has been going smooth.
I PLAN on keeping this town for at least one year...hopefully, that goes over well for me.
Wish me luck!  Lol.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Well good luck to you! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

The most I've ever had one town is probably like 6 months.....


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Cuppycakez said:


> Well good luck to you!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> The most I've ever had one town is probably like 6 months.....


Me too.  My last town was about six months, and I haven't had any longer than that.  I've been having towns for longer and longer every time, so that's good!  I plan on having my next one for over a year, hopefully.


----------



## X2k5a7y

Cuppycakez said:


> Well good luck to you!



Thank you!  
Unfortunately, I'm only six days into this town, and I already want to reset...
For no actual reason, either...I just really enjoy resetting. Each time holds a new mystery, 
and I really like that. I just wish I could settle on something and force myself to stick with it.


----------



## Toeto

Guys, I made a topic about the one year challenge same as last year. 
Maybe some of you die hard resetters will join me in 2015 .


----------



## Libra

Toeto said:


> Guys, I made a topic about the one year challenge same as last year.
> Maybe some of you die hard resetters will join me in 2015 .



I was actually thinking about this earlier today. I'm considering resetting my town because at this point I feel that a fresh start would be best. I've tried working on my town but I hadn't played in months and it's more frustrating than fun, so resetting is probably the best thing to do. January 1 seems like a good moment to do so, though I might change my mind, don't know yet. I'd really love to get into the game again but at the same time I'm not looking forward to going through all the tutorials again and what not. x_x


----------



## Rika092

Libra said:


> I was actually thinking about this earlier today. I'm considering resetting my town because at this point I feel that a fresh start would be best. I've tried working on my town but I hadn't played in months and it's more frustrating than fun, so resetting is probably the best thing to do. January 1 seems like a good moment to do so, though I might change my mind, don't know yet. I'd really love to get into the game again but at the same time I'm not looking forward to going through all the tutorials again and what not. x_x



Do it!!! I was in the same boat - had my town for almost a year, didn't really play seriously for almost 5 months, made lots of progress but just didn't feel like going back to my town anymore. So then I decided to restart, and man, all of a sudden the excitement all came back! I'm even more happier in my new town and never regretted the decision to reset 

The tutorials are boring and it's kinda a pain to go through some of the same routines all over, but I at least now have the interest to play again, whereas I know I would've much preferred Pokemon over acnl when I had my old town


----------



## Dogoat

Still map hunting for Pacalis  I've found a couple of maps that I liked but I want to make sure it's not a map that basically makes the villagers plot in a line.

Also apples are really hard to come by apparently.


----------



## olivetree123

OKAY I've transferred everything over, which means the second hardest part is finally over!!  Time to go check out some dream towns to get a feel for maps then go reset.

Once the transferring part is over the rest is easy
I say as I havent begun hunting for a town yet ;;


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Kenny said:


> Still map hunting for Pacalis  I've found a couple of maps that I liked but I want to make sure it's not a map that basically makes the villagers plot in a line.
> 
> Also apples are really hard to come by apparently.



I don't know how many times I've reset, but I've only seen apples once, and that was in the very first town I had.   Hopefully I'll get lucky on my next try! // u v u


----------



## Dogoat

I had a very nice map and it had cherries :c I just want a nice map with apples!


----------



## Dogoat

I think I found a map! It has apples and areas I can really work with.


----------



## Marbles

I stopped playing for about 2-3 months because I was moving but now I'm finally feeling the urge to play again. My town basically feels ruined though. Two of my most favorite villagers left, three villagers I don't care for moved in and two of them wrecked some trees, bushes and flowers. I really want to play but I feel really blah every time I start the game up. I just want a fresh start.

I don't want to lose everything though. I want to keep the bells I have, fruits and tools so I can set up 'Everglow 2.0' really fast. Music, furniture and clothes can all be replaced later on but because there is still stuff I do want to keep, I feel like I shouldn't reset... Maybe I will, maybe I won't... I don't really know yet lol


----------



## Dogoat

If you'd like, I can hold everything for you on my other game! The only thing is I need to reset it by January 1st for the one year challenge 

Still looking for a map for Pacalis.


----------



## Hyasynth

As I plot reset for Goldie I remember why I want to reset: No matter how much empty space I have, new villagers will always put their plots in one of two inconvenient spots. This has happened for _months_ now and this is really getting out of hand.

Not to mention that I've neglected my town since November due to the onslaught of final projects and my town is close to ruined. Between a constant stream of void rejects, poorly placed PWP, an inability to work with the right side of my map and and a miserable time plot resetting, I can't deal anymore.


----------



## Hyasynth

Upd8:




I regret nothing.


----------



## Cuppycakez

MadisonCrossing said:


> Me too.  My last town was about six months, and I haven't had any longer than that.  I've been having towns for longer and longer every time, so that's good!  I plan on having my next one for over a year, hopefully.



That's awesome! Good luck to you~


X2k5a7y said:


> Thank you!
> Unfortunately, I'm only six days into this town, and I already want to reset...
> For no actual reason, either...I just really enjoy resetting. Each time holds a new mystery,
> and I really like that. I just wish I could settle on something and force myself to stick with it.


I really like restting too. It's just fun to me. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyasynth said:


> Upd8:
> 
> View attachment 76973
> 
> I regret nothing.


And look! It's Molly! She's so cute!


----------



## olivetree123

Resetting musings:
- when a cranky comes to greet you at the station and their "WELCOME!" totally overpowers everyone else, heheh.
- taking breaks seems to make nicer maps come along
- no matter how many times you say "THE FRUIT / ROCKS / VILLAGERS DONT MATTER TO ME I SWEAR", there's always gonna be that one case where they totally do and you try again
- people who've stuck with the same map since day 1 and ended up with a good one; who did you sell your soul to because all i see is ponds everywhere 

Day 2 of resetting is drawing to an end.


----------



## ellabella12345

Hyasynth said:


> Upd8:
> 
> View attachment 76973
> 
> I regret nothing.


best starting villagers i have ever seen!


----------



## Dogoat

I found a map layout that I rather enjoy, so I'll be hunting for that map layout for a while.


----------



## sprint

Hey guys I am thinking of reseting my town but I'm very wishy washy about it because of my catalog, perfect town status, and house upgrades that I've already made/invested into it. Would anyone like to visit my town and give me some input as well to see if reseting is worth it? Thanks!

Dream Code: 4800-3949-7508


----------



## Zoya

I had spent a lot of time on my town, but in the end I was really unhappy with it and decided to reset! My old town was really cramped and messy but my new town has a great layout, and it feels like I have a fresh start! I was really worried that I was going to regret resetting, but I know now that if I didn't reset back then, I'd still be wanting to today!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Zoya said:


> I had spent a lot of time on my town, but in the end I was really unhappy with it and decided to reset! My old town was really cramped and messy but my new town has a great layout, and it feels like I have a fresh start! I was really worried that I was going to regret resetting, but I know now that if I didn't reset back then, I'd still be wanting to today!



Congrats on the good layout then.


----------



## Zoya

Thank you


----------



## Dogoat

I found a map I really enjoy, I actually went with the name Valhalla and now I'm plot resetting. Sincen I don't plan to have an uchi in my town, I'll be keepinh Mira around until I get all the PWPs from her.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Cuppycakez said:


> That's awesome! Good luck to you~



Thank you! ; v ;


----------



## Fairytale

Just found a decent map, but as always the villagers are stupid. I know, I know they can move but I jist want to get a connection with my starters collect their pics etc. I can't connect with guys like Cesar nor Boone. So yes, the villagers are a big deal for me. I also care about the map, I am just looking for a funky original map atm. I am going to call it Lumi, that means snow.


----------



## X2k5a7y

Fairytale said:


> Just found a decent map, but as always the villagers are stupid. I know, I know they can move but I jist want to get a connection with my starters collect their pics etc. I can't connect with guys like Cesar nor Boone. So yes, the villagers are a big deal for me. I also care about the map, I am just looking for a funky original map atm. I am going to call it Lumi, that means snow.



Awh! But Cesar and Boone are awesome!
I get what you mean though. The villagers are the last deciding factor, 
as to whether I will stick with the town, or not. It's not fun taking care of a town
with villagers you can't stand or don't care about.


----------



## olivetree123

I think I've found a town! Gonna play around and see if it clicks, but I've got a good feeling. 






Name: Twinleaf (i dont even care if it's like one of the top 10 overused town names its cute)
Fruit: Cherries

Retail is a bit of a walk from the station and the beach isn't on the right like i'm used to, but I'm hoping I can adapt.
(The only reason for me to have retail by the station is trades but I dont even trade too much anymore so it doesn't matter too much i don't think)
also pierce and amelia <3


----------



## LilyElizabeth

I am considering resetting simply because I want apples.

I love my map, my villagers, everything. I just want apples. If I reset, I'll be looking for the exact same map. 

The only thing I dislike is the house placement (it's slightly off-center) and the fact that I've TTd a little bit, which I regret. 

Ugh!


----------



## MadisonCrossing

LilyElizabeth said:


> I am considering resetting simply because I want apples.
> 
> I love my map, my villagers, everything. I just want apples. If I reset, I'll be looking for the exact same map.
> 
> The only thing I dislike is the house placement (it's slightly off-center) and the fact that I've TTd a little bit, which I regret.
> 
> Ugh!



That's basically been me ever since my very first town.  I've stuck with other towns for months, but as I further progressed, my expectations rose and I reset because I found so many bad things about my layouts- including the fact that I didn't have apples. ; n ;

I'm not really sure what to say about your situation, but from my experiences, I don't think I've ever been upset about restarting a town to the point where I regretted it more than anything!!  I think a fresh start is worth it, and it's soo fun ( ? ▽ ` )ﾉ

Still, it kinda depends.  How long have you had your town?  Do you think you would regret restarting?  Even if you were thinking about a new slate, it's nice to have some things planned out so you don't end up with the exact same feeling in a future town. ; v ;


----------



## LilyElizabeth

MadisonCrossing said:


> That's basically been me ever since my very first town.  I've stuck with other towns for months, but as I further progressed, my expectations rose and I reset because I found so many bad things about my layouts- including the fact that I didn't have apples. ; n ;
> 
> I'm not really sure what to say about your situation, but from my experiences, I don't think I've ever been upset about restarting a town to the point where I regretted it more than anything!!  I think a fresh start is worth it, and it's soo fun ( ? ▽ ` )ﾉ
> 
> Still, it kinda depends.  How long have you had your town?  Do you think you would regret restarting?  Even if you were thinking about a new slate, it's nice to have some things planned out so you don't end up with the exact same feeling in a future town. ; v ;



I've had my town for 9 months now. I do really regret TTing though, that's a big no no for me but I did it to get rid of a random villager move in from a street pass. I hate knowing I did it though and it niggles at me. I would miss it, I know that much. But if I managed to get the same town but with apples... I'd be so happy!


----------



## MadisonCrossing

LilyElizabeth said:


> I've had my town for 9 months now. I do really regret TTing though, that's a big no no for me but I did it to get rid of a random villager move in from a street pass. I hate knowing I did it though and it niggles at me. I would miss it, I know that much. But if I managed to get the same town but with apples... I'd be so happy!



Maybe you should try purchasing a second copy if you don't have one?  Resetting wouldn't be that bad of an option.  I had previous Wild World towns where I reset just because of time traveling, and I didn't regret my decision much. :>

The most I've had a town is 6 months though, so I don't know if the sadness afterwards would keep me from resetting ; v ;  I slightly regretted my last reset, only because my family was going on vacation soon and I realized I wouldn't have anything to do on the plane trips there.  But it was super easy to get over and now I hardly think about it. :>


----------



## LilyElizabeth

MadisonCrossing said:


> Maybe you should try purchasing a second copy if you don't have one?  Resetting wouldn't be that bad of an option.  I had previous Wild World towns where I reset just because of time traveling, and I didn't regret my decision much. :>
> 
> The most I've had a town is 6 months though, so I don't know if the sadness afterwards would keep me from resetting ; v ;  I slightly regretted my last reset, only because my family was going on vacation soon and I realized I wouldn't have anything to do on the plane trips there.  But it was super easy to get over and now I hardly think about it. :>



I have a 2nd copy I use as a cycling town, I might reset that first and find a good town before I reset my main one


----------



## MadisonCrossing

LilyElizabeth said:


> I have a 2nd copy I use as a cycling town, I might reset that first and find a good town before I reset my main one



That's a good idea!  It's best to test out the situation instead of jumping right in. c:


----------



## Libra

I'll probably be resetting soon. Just need to figure out what name I want for my new town. There's nothing I really like at the moment, so I'm hoping to find some inspiration and ideas soon.


----------



## Kit

I really wish I could find my game. It's time for a new start.


----------



## tinytaylor

I got acnl for Christmas last year and it's great to see myself still have no progress by resetting today lmao.


----------



## Akina

I'm really thinking of resetting. My town layout is really not the best and I feel like I've gotten the most out of my town, well as much as I could! I'm thinking about making someone hold a few things for me, like hybrids, bells and rare items. It would be so good to restart it all!

My DA has been updated today, so perhaps someone could take a look and give me their opinion?


----------



## Fairytale

I'm not sure what to do. I LOVE my layout, townfruit, and I kinda like the villagers. Actually, nothing is wrong with it but I just can't stop thinking about resetting for some reason.


----------



## angelina

I reset my town recently and I have a few regrets. I had my favorite villagers, great layout, pretty blue hybrids, holiday decorations stored in the museum, and wealth, but I was bored….needed a new start. That started the weeks of resetting, in search of a perfect layout with perfect villagers...I finally got one, but now it's Christmas and I have no tree and no idea what most of the villagers want from Jingle. I wish I would have gotten another game instead, so I could have kept the old perfect town and used the new one for those moments you get the itch to restart. It would have been the best of both worlds for me,


----------



## Minimo

I'm debating on whether I should reset my town. I don't want to because it took forever for me to get the villagers I want and plus I don't wanna lose them, because they're all my best friends. Plus I worked hard to unlock everything and turn my house into a mansion.

The reason why I want to restart is I hate me town map... It feels like there is not enough room. Ugh I don't know what to do.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Minimo said:


> I'm debating on whether I should reset my town. I don't want to because it took forever for me to get the villagers I want and plus I don't wanna lose them, because they're all my best friends. Plus I worked hard to unlock everything and turn my house into a mansion.
> 
> The reason why I want to restart is I hate me town map... It feels like there is not enough room. Ugh I don't know what to do.



Maybe you could post a picture of your map?  That way we could see if there's anything you can do! c:


----------



## Nobu

Hello.
As my first post on the forums, it's time I decided to start over.
It has been a very, very long time since I last picked up this game.
And I got into a resetting craze.
Nothing was good enough nothing was perfect enough for me.
This time, I know exactly what I want in my town
And this time I plan to stick with it.
I say, if you're stuck in a loop and the game just isn't fun enough for you, put it down for awhile.
And when you come back, you might just find yourself loving the game again.


----------



## cIementine

I haven't played my game in months since I've been distracted by other games. 
So I will reset it. I have nothing to lose, I restarted my town in October but haven't played since I plot reset for my 3 villagers. 

I'm not sure of most villagers I want, but I have an idea of what I want to achieve in my town.

Mayor Name; Clover or Pumpkin
Town name; Hollowyn or Crenese
Native fruit; Apples
Town theme; A cute woodland theme with a forest colour theme (with things like cedar trees, olive/holly shoots, red flowers, white flowers, little mushrooms and QR dirt paths
Villagers; ??? Definitely Fauna, Poppy, and Vesta or Molly for normals, O'hare for smug, Hazel for Uchi, Bill for Jock.


----------



## Minimo

Minimo said:


> I'm debating on whether I should reset my town. I don't want to because it took forever for me to get the villagers I want and plus I don't wanna lose them, because they're all my best friends. Plus I worked hard to unlock everything and turn my house into a mansion.
> 
> The reason why I want to restart is I hate me town map... It feels like there is not enough room. Ugh I don't know what to do.



I bought a second copy of ACNL so I don't have to restart my first town... Yay!


----------



## Macabre

I may be resetting I'm not so sure it all depends because my villagers placed their houses near me 3 of them. And it is nice to redo but...


----------



## Miyu

Hello! I'm going to restart my town and I would like to save my stuff. I'm wondering if there's anyone who could hold them until I find my new town? It might take some time, even few days so I hope that's okay ^^

 Thankies~


----------



## honeymoo

I'm restarting my second town because I lost my favorite villager in my first town and I want to transfer her to my second card, but I already have that same villager twice. Also I had an idea to make a pink town. And my friend just got AC so I wanted to start from the beginning with her. 
Can anyone find me a link to that thread that's a fast cycling method? it was like tting a year and 5 days or something like that..? If anyone has that on hand.


----------



## Athros

honeymoo said:


> I'm restarting my second town because I lost my favorite villager in my first town and I want to transfer her to my second card, but I already have that same villager twice. Also I had an idea to make a pink town. And my friend just got AC so I wanted to start from the beginning with her.
> Can anyone find me a link to that thread that's a fast cycling method? it was like tting a year and 5 days or something like that..? If anyone has that on hand.



I think this is what you're looking for?: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?152911-Foolproof-Cycling-Method


----------



## Toeto

almost january 1.....


----------



## toaste

I was thinking about resetting because I don't like my town name, my mayor's name, or any of my villagers besides maybe two of them. But I have many items that I would hate to lose and I am afraid of never finding them again.


----------



## Amalthea

toaste said:


> I was thinking about resetting because I don't like my town name, my mayor's name, or any of my villagers besides maybe two of them. But I have many items that I would hate to lose and I am afraid of never finding them again.


You can ask someone to hold your items for you and then carry them over into your next town when you reset.


----------



## daniduckyface

I'm debating restarting. I hate how i decided to TT to 2015 back when i got the game to get some of my disliked starting villagers out :/ now my trees history is all messed up. I put in so much into this town and i have all of my dreamies complete and i regret my house placement (it's not terrible but i would like by the waterfall). Thoughts?


----------



## Amalthea

daniduckyface said:


> I'm debating restarting. I hate how i decided to TT to 2015 back when i got the game to get some of my disliked starting villagers out :/ now my trees history is all messed up. I put in so much into this town and i have all of my dreamies complete and i regret my house placement (it's not terrible but i would like by the waterfall). Thoughts?


I would keep your town, especially if you've obtained all your dreamies and put a lot of work into it. There's a difference between being happy with the way things are but wishing they were better, and being unhappy with the way things are and wishing they were better. The Tree history is a very, very small part of the game that doesn't even show unless you initiate it.


----------



## Aurynn

I've resetted my game ^^ new start, deleted Moonlake and became the mayor of Z?tavale! And got one of my dreamies, Erik  good start of 2015.


----------



## daniduckyface

daniduckyface said:


> I'm debating restarting. I hate how i decided to TT to 2015 back when i got the game to get some of my disliked starting villagers out :/ now my trees history is all messed up. I put in so much into this town and i have all of my dreamies complete and i regret my house placement (it's not terrible but i would like by the waterfall). Thoughts?



I decided to reset and am currently cycling out the 5 villagers that will be making the journey with me to my new town. I am in need of one more holder, if you can take either Muffy/Chevre please let me know


----------



## hoobster4

Hey guys, I need some advice.
I'm unsure if I should reset my town, as I've had it for so long and I have at least 4 of my dreamies.
On the other hand, All the villagers are in weird positions, I dislike my town fruit, where my house is, and where the rocks are (They make it super hard to place paths).


----------



## Amalthea

hoobster4 said:


> Hey guys, I need some advice.
> I'm unsure if I should reset my town, as I've had it for so long and I have at least 4 of my dreamies.
> On the other hand, All the villagers are in weird positions, I dislike my town fruit, where my house is, and where the rocks are (They make it super hard to place paths).



I guess it depends on what's more important to you; your town layout or your villagers?
You can always get dreamies back eventually, but your villager placement, town fruit, house placement, and rock locations are there forever. If you won't mind being without your dreamies for a little while, maybe you should reset so you can work on building a town you love.


----------



## daniduckyface

hoobster4 said:


> Hey guys, I need some advice.
> I'm unsure if I should reset my town, as I've had it for so long and I have at least 4 of my dreamies.
> On the other hand, All the villagers are in weird positions, I dislike my town fruit, where my house is, and where the rocks are (They make it super hard to place paths).



I am in the process of resetting my town (just getting 5/10 of my dreamies in temporary housing with holders) because a few things that were permanent bothered me (my house placement, TTing etc) and if you want to reset i'd say do it now before you have all 10/far into your game because transferring everything is a pain in the butt and you can probably find your dreamies again


----------



## daniduckyface

Just reset my town and got a perfect layout the first reset. Now to move the 5 villagers i had from before over lol


----------



## lykkelille

Wee! Can i see yournew layout? I am still resetting for mine...


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I have reset my town to June 9th 2014. I am having my Mayor start from that day and work for to today's date until I get everything worked out to where I like it. The new Town is called DarkLily instead of being DarkRose. I still plan to gather every type of Rose color there is though for a room the the mayor's house! I am also planning out the other characters houses abit more than I had planned them out before. I already have all four players placed in the town! All four in in one area of the town instead of being spaced so far apart like they were in DarkRose. I already made the town tune and had Jiro make the town flag though it's just a base flag for now since I can't draw a Lily to save my life!


----------



## daniduckyface

Just an idea of what my new town is like: Re-Tail, the plaza and the town hall are in the very northern part of my town. Going to plot reset my villagers onto the smaller south eastern part of my town. Only two ponds and six rocks (in good locations too). My house is by the south facing waterfall and i will be keeping the other side free for my lighthouse. My campsite is going to be in the uppermost lefthand corner of my map. My beach is on the west and i have a decent sized private beach on the south side. My second characters house is on the southeastern side near the bridge and it will become a bakery/mall. Very happy i reset C:


----------



## MadisonCrossing

daniduckyface said:


> Just an idea of what my new town is like: Re-Tail, the plaza and the town hall are in the very northern part of my town. Going to plot reset my villagers onto the smaller south eastern part of my town. Only two ponds and six rocks (in good locations too). My house is by the south facing waterfall and i will be keeping the other side free for my lighthouse. My campsite is going to be in the uppermost lefthand corner of my map. My beach is on the west and i have a decent sized private beach on the south side. My second characters house is on the southeastern side near the bridge and it will become a bakery/mall. Very happy i reset C:



That sounds like a really nice layout! (　?∀｀)


----------



## Nemui-Kuroe"

daniduckyface said:


> Just an idea of what my new town is like: Re-Tail, the plaza and the town hall are in the very northern part of my town. Going to plot reset my villagers onto the smaller south eastern part of my town. Only two ponds and six rocks (in good locations too). My house is by the south facing waterfall and i will be keeping the other side free for my lighthouse. My campsite is going to be in the uppermost lefthand corner of my map. My beach is on the west and i have a decent sized private beach on the south side. My second characters house is on the southeastern side near the bridge and it will become a bakery/mall. Very happy i reset C:


That sound really nice! Maybe you could post a picture of your map? ^^


----------



## daniduckyface

Will do once i can take a screenshot of my map. I'm still working on my development permit. I have a pic of my old map too i can post for a comparison

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also Fang has his house by Teddy's who lives by my house because he was being stubborn lol


----------



## daniduckyface

To those who were curious what my map looked like. The gyroid is my campsite.


----------



## aleshapie

I would love a new map...but I have waay too much crap AND I have been working HARD on my badges...so I would not dream of it at this point. I will have to just live vicariously through my cycle town. LOL


----------



## nostarsick

Hello! I need advice on my town map. Currently, I've had thoughts of resetting due to me not having any space at all for PWP's. I like my villagers, and have at least 4 dreamies, I don't really want to reset either because I've gotten so much things and badges and it'd be a waste to lose it all. So I need some sort of advice to where to place my PWP's, in the mean time there will be some villagers I'll be cycling out. Here is a picture of my town map c:






The ones with small red x's are the one's I'll be cycling one. I don't really know where to place the one's I'll be getting.. (which is probably 3-4?) I also have Brewsters as a PWP, but don't know where to place it. Any ideas?


----------



## daniduckyface

nostarsick said:


> Hello! I need advice on my town map. Currently, I've had thoughts of resetting due to me not having any space at all for PWP's. I like my villagers, and have at least 4 dreamies, I don't really want to reset either because I've gotten so much things and badges and it'd be a waste to lose it all. So I need some sort of advice to where to place my PWP's, in the mean time there will be some villagers I'll be cycling out. Here is a picture of my town map c:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ones with small red x's are the one's I'll be cycling one. I don't really know where to place the one's I'll be getting.. (which is probably 3-4?) I also have Brewsters as a PWP, but don't know where to place it. Any ideas?



Dang that one right by the ramp has got to be a pain. You do have a lot of ponds though, do you like your layout besides the PWP placement? I really like your town plaza and Re-Tail locations. And your river isn't too long. How hard were your dreamies to achieve? You can always get them again or cycle them out to holders while you reset (that's what i did, i got them all out New Years Eve, reset and got my map in one reset and now am waiting for the very last one to come back to me) but i wasn't very far in my towns progress in terms of the badges and i can get why that would be harder to give up. Do you have a DA? I can come look around for possible PWP placement if you want just let me know through a PM/VM C:


----------



## nostarsick

daniduckyface said:


> Dang that one right by the ramp has got to be a pain. You do have a lot of ponds though, do you like your layout besides the PWP placement? I really like your town plaza and Re-Tail locations. And your river isn't too long. How hard were your dreamies to achieve? You can always get them again or cycle them out to holders while you reset (that's what i did, i got them all out New Years Eve, reset and got my map in one reset and now am waiting for the very last one to come back to me) but i wasn't very far in my towns progress in terms of the badges and i can get why that would be harder to give up. Do you have a DA? I can come look around for possible PWP placement if you want just let me know through a PM/VM C:



Actually that one is one of my dreamies, Whitney ;__; I accidentally started up the game as mayor and didn't know/forgot I was going to get her and had already saved so she was stuck there cries. It really bothers me because sometimes I come running and WHAM her house is in the way lol.. Actually no I don't orz I was sort of forced to choose this one anyways. My map isn't something that reaaaally bothers me, I'm fine with it. My dreamies weren't that hard to achieve ;u; But I rather not make someone hold them.. like I said, I have a lot of things I rather not give up. If I had a second copy of the game, I'd gladly move my dreamies there and just drop all my money/things there but unfortunately, I don't. I do have a DA, but I rarely use it. And yes I'd love for you to come! I'm having Lucky move in, do you think you can help me decide where to place him? I don't really want him in the biggest area of the map because I'm thinking my PWP should go there. I don't really want him behind my house either OTL I'm also thinking about replacing my campsite somewhere.. could you help me with that as well ?


----------



## dark park.

Hi! I'm thinking about resetting, but the idea loosing all my items and progress is blocking me. I've created my town a long time ago and at the time I didn't know about landscaping or paths or even that some maps were better than others... Now I've tried to make my town better but I'm unsatisfied with some details (I don't play with my mayor and am forced to switch between characters to take care of pwps all the time, my town's name, how many stones my town has...), so I don't know what to do.


----------



## Spongebob

Hi! I've had my current town since July 31st 2014 and I kinda want to reset. I unlocked T&T emporium, I have loads of money,I even have a lot of my house upgraded. My town is perfect, like TOO perfect to the point where it's so boring! I'm not sure if I should reset or not because I have reset before and have regretted it each time. But I feel like I won't regret resetting this one. The only reasons I dont like about resetting my town is losing Pietro and Molly and that when I make my new town and people look at my tpc they will think I'm a noob because I made the town in 2015. Can anyone give me advice on wether I should reset or not?


----------



## daniduckyface

Spongebob said:


> Hi! I've had my current town since July 31st 2014 and I kinda want to reset. I unlocked T&T emporium, I have loads of money,I even have a lot of my house upgraded. My town is perfect, like TOO perfect to the point where it's so boring! I'm not sure if I should reset or not because I have reset before and have regretted it each time. But I feel like I won't regret resetting this one. The only reasons I dont like about resetting my town is losing Pietro and Molly and that when I make my new town and people look at my tpc they will think I'm a noob because I made the town in 2015. Can anyone give me advice on wether I should reset or not?



You can give them to people that are willing to hold them and cycle them back out to you. That's what i did when i reset C:


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Spongebob said:


> Hi! I've had my current town since July 31st 2014 and I kinda want to reset. I unlocked T&T emporium, I have loads of money,I even have a lot of my house upgraded. My town is perfect, like TOO perfect to the point where it's so boring! I'm not sure if I should reset or not because I have reset before and have regretted it each time. But I feel like I won't regret resetting this one. The only reasons I dont like about resetting my town is losing Pietro and Molly and that when I make my new town and people look at my tpc they will think I'm a noob because I made the town in 2015. Can anyone give me advice on wether I should reset or not?



I would reset if I were you!  And I don't see how getting your town in 2015 will make you look like a noob??? //; u ;  I'm getting my future town all the way in May, which is the very earliest time I have to actually sit down and play the game.  School sucks ; v ;  But I have loads of time to plan out my town and decide on a layout, town name, villagers, etc.  And there are tonnss of other users who are still resetting here in 2015 too.  It's not a burden u v u

So if you're bored of your town, resetting is always a nice change. You could always get another copy of the game if you don't have one too. ( ⋂‿⋂’)


----------



## Mycaruba

To anyone thinking about it, and to those upset with their layout, villagers, etc, then go for it. It's more interesting starting a new game with new features than just doing mundane tasks everyday, like hitting each rock or talking to every villager once which is tedious.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

I've been thinking about resetting lately, but I can't bring myself to lose everything I've achieved. And I especially can't lose my villagers...short of three dreamies, my villagers are perfect.

Maybe I'll get lucky and find a decent-priced used copy to make a second town. At least that way I could slowly move my good villagers into a new town.


----------



## Hyoshido

So I rebought the game today and started anew (Duh) and got a decent map (in my eyes) along with having both Bob AND Rosie as starting villagers.

It's one of my OTP's ok? now I just need Genji and Kabuki then my lovers are done...well, nearly done.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

I have Genji in my second town. I can PM you when he asks to move, if you'd like.


----------



## Hyoshido

That'd be sweet, but I'll try plot resetting/camper farming for him when I get Jocks trying to move in, would rather my "lovers" be genuine "Banter" material :>


----------



## Sanaki

Decided to try playing again and getting a town tonight because last year I wanted to save a Zen town in the cherry blossom season. That could get me to play again.


----------



## DCB

I just started playing again {sometime mid-December} after taking almost a year hiatus. I decided to start from scratch, and things are going really well. My overall vision for the town is slightly based off of _House of Leaves_ by Mark Z. Danielewski. Eventually, I hope to set up a labyrinth somewhere in the town.


----------



## Spongebob

i decided to not reset but I'm gonna revamp my town


----------



## Hypno KK

Flutterlove said:


> I've been thinking about resetting lately, but I can't bring myself to lose everything I've achieved. And I especially can't lose my villagers...short of three dreamies, my villagers are perfect.
> 
> Maybe I'll get lucky and find a decent-priced used copy to make a second town. At least that way I could slowly move my good villagers into a new town.



Why are you thinking about resetting? You can always reset but get someone to hold your villagers and items for you. 

It sounds like you're just bored with your town and want a change, in that case, maybe you don't have to reset. You can just redecorate your current town 



dark park. said:


> Hi! I'm thinking about resetting, but the idea loosing all my items and progress is blocking me. I've created my town a long time ago and at the time I didn't know about landscaping or paths or even that some maps were better than others... Now I've tried to make my town better but I'm unsatisfied with some details (I don't play with my mayor and am forced to switch between characters to take care of pwps all the time, my town's name, how many stones my town has...), so I don't know what to do.



If you're unhappy with that many things, then resetting sounds like a good idea. My map is far from perfect because, like you, there were lots of things I didn't know about when I first started, but it doesn't bother me. Sometimes it can be an interesting challenge to try to make your town look nice when the map makes it more difficult and that can make your town more unique as well. I'm unhappy with my town's name too but I just try to think of it as related to what I thought when I started out.  Of course, it's your decision, so just try to do what you think would be best. If you want to keep some villagers and items (and even bells), you can try to get someone to hold them for you. Just make sure you think about it carefully, because it's harder to regret resetting your town if you want your old town back.


----------



## Scully

I reset today  I had my last town for a year, and while I loved it, I wasn't getting creative with it anymore. I named my new town the exact same thing as my last one though, hahaha 

~fresh start. I forgot how tedious it is in the beginning though, wow


----------



## Sonny Resetti

Scully said:


> I reset today  I had my last town for a year, and while I loved it, I wasn't getting creative with it anymore. I named my new town the exact same thing as my last one though, hahaha
> 
> ~fresh start. I forgot how tedious it is in the beginning though, wow



You. Reset? YOU RESET? All my life I've been devoted to stopping everyone from resetting. But you still do it! Reset again and I'll give you a good old lecture...


----------



## X2k5a7y

Sonny Resetti said:


> You. Reset? YOU RESET? All my life I've been devoted to stopping everyone from resetting. But you still do it! Reset again and I'll give you a good old lecture...



You! You are great!!! 
Lol. This made me smile. Thank you ^-^


----------



## keopii

Don't like my town name anymore, hate the layout, there was NO planning (didn't realize how customizable the game was before I got it for Christmas) and I just think I could do a better job with a clean slate. Problem is, I have so many items I love, and I have my one, single dreamie. but think it's worth resetting?


----------



## daniduckyface

keopii said:


> Don't like my town name anymore, hate the layout, there was NO planning (didn't realize how customizable the game was before I got it for Christmas) and I just think I could do a better job with a clean slate. Problem is, I have so many items I love, and I have my one, single dreamie. but think it's worth resetting?



Since you aren't too far into the game it sounds like, now might be a good time to reset. You can have someone hold your villager and the stuff you want to keep. There are many good users here who would be more than glad to hold stuff for you. Always check the wifi ratings C: PM me if you have any questions or need someone to hold your stuff


----------



## lunathenia

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I want to reset AGAIN ... I made a huge mistake thinking that I'd be going to the island often to catch beetles but oh boy was I wrong. I want my house & Re-tail close to the train for easy/quick access to the shops... The shape of my river is also bugging me a lot. It's too long and too curvy ... makes me wish we could build more than 3 bridges. 
....
But i have 50 million bells in my abd & completed a lot of my catalog & got quite a few badges & loads of hybrids.

T.T


----------



## Exxiilem

I am in a total funk with ACNL right now. It seems like I can't get it right with my towns. I had Julian, Beau, Fuchsia, Chops, Moose, Vesta, Elvis, Gloria, and Peggy. Several of them were my Dreamies, but a couple of them I could have cared less about. (Peggy makes me super sad to have. That's for another time, though!) But no matter who I have I can't get happy. In my VERY FIRST town I fell in love with my villagers. I had: Broffina, Moose, Phoebe, Muffy, Lobo, and several others. After Lobo and Phoebe left my town sucked to me. Now, I can't get it right. D: What to do?


----------



## DJStarstryker

I bought another copy of New Leaf today because I kinda wanted to build a town from the beginning (have always been unhappy about certain things) but didn't want to lose the villagers and items kind people here helped me get. I still want to play the town I have too. I hate it when games only have 1 save file. 

It costed me another $30, but I know I'll get more than that much worth of money out of it. So if anyone here has worries about resetting, you could always try to save up for another copy. Best of both worlds.


----------



## Exxiilem

I thought about purchasing another copy, but the nearest game store to me is nearly an hour away. Not to mention, they like to try to sell you new copies of the game, when they clearly have used ones available. To some it may not seem like a big deal, but to me (since I have a little girl) every dollar matters. Maybe one day though, my husband wants to play it. He even has dreamies, though he won't admit it.


----------



## tobi!

****ing A...I lost Marshal. Why? Well, I haven't played in awhile. 

Last time I didn't play, I stopped for two months. When I met Isabelle just cause I was bored, I just pressed reset. Well, now it's happened again. I'm bored. Taking care of my town is tedious. I'm not sure if I should reset again. The effort and memories with this town...I have so many hybrids, sets, my house is paid off... I don't want to say my villages time is up, but at the same time...RIP. 

Wolfgang, Freya, Fang, Skye, Chief, Kyle, Whitney, and my best friend, Julian...

I don't want to make a thread like a million other people already have but I'll post it here.

Should I reset?

If I reset, I'll hold onto my min. fossil, ice, and cabana set and important DLC. Maybe I'll hold onto my golden tools. Maybe...but I'm talking as if I'm going to. Who knows?

I should mention when I reset the first time, I didn't save ANYTHING. Plus, I didn't know this site existed.


----------



## tobi!

I just reset my second town that I abandoned a long time ago and I now have Whitney, Bam, Elmer, and Merengue. What luck!


----------



## daniduckyface

Norski said:


> I just reset my second town that I abandoned a long time ago and I now have Whitney, Bam, Elmer, and Merengue. What luck!



wow those are great starters :O


----------



## Exxiilem

I was going to tell you not to reset, because that town sounded amazing, but I see you did. Those are cute starters.Though I always like trying to get rid of my Jock personalities. I just never could handle the ladybro aspect of their speech. But I hope you get more happiness out of your new town. <3 Enjoy.


----------



## snapdragon

Norski said:


> I just reset my second town that I abandoned a long time ago and I now have Whitney, Bam, Elmer, and Merengue. What luck!



Hey, you got Whitney back! Good luck with the new town! c:


----------



## tobi!

Exxiilem said:


> I was going to tell you not to reset, because that town sounded amazing, but I see you did. Those are cute starters.Though I always like trying to get rid of my Jock personalities. I just never could handle the ladybro aspect of their speech. But I hope you get more happiness out of your new town. <3 Enjoy.



Actually, it was my second cartridge. Well, my sisters but I went into her town and it was just dead, lol. She got tired of it pretty quickly so I reset and now I have two towns to look after.


----------



## Fairytale

Still reseting, I think it's been 2 months now. Just can't find what I want.


----------



## Shimmer

I'm now tempted to reset. Here's the pros and cons. 

Pros
I've lost several villagers that I want back and now have to cycle more out to be able to get them again. Which is a lot of work. Maple is also in a bad spot: right in front of my campsite. So if I reset, I can start new. 

I'm sick of my town name. I shouldn't have named it the same as my Wild World town. I want them to be different. 

I wouldn't mind a new map and with a new map, I could actually plan out my town this time. 

Cons

I would lose a lot of dreamies I have now. Marshal and Fauna would be annoying to get back. 

Starting over is really slow in the beginning.

Getting the Club and fortune telling shop back would be annoying. Same with filling up my catalog and encyclopedia.


----------



## ZoeZoe

Pros:
Town name people understand
Spaceeeeee
A fresh start- fix my face
Get to enjoy the game slowly
Can re-place all those annoying permenant pwps
Can plot reset villager's houses
One big beach + a private island!
So much more space I have nothing else
I know what I'm looking for instead of taking the 1st map since I didn't know how the game worked
Cons:
Getting back all 9 dreamies
Have so much rare stuff I don't wanna give up
Lose all my records of a town I worked on since July 2013
Gonna be hard to take my time
I mentioned losing all my records? Over 500 hours gone
Bye-bye HHA showcase w/ balloons
Just. Almost 2 years gone.
I'd need 20 people and 30 days to move everything I wanted to keep
Redoing the whole museum. The whole museum.
Re-doing my encyclopedias
I'd probably cry a lot
Re-gaining Katrina and all the other shops on main street
Someone please help I need guidance


----------



## X2k5a7y

While in the throws of resetting, I came across a town with Leonardo and Rolf....but wait, there's more. Bangle was also there.
I've never come across a town with more than two of the same species, lol.
It was interesting.


----------



## Fairytale

ZoeZoe said:


> Pros:
> Town name people understand
> Spaceeeeee
> A fresh start- fix my face
> Get to enjoy the game slowly
> Can re-place all those annoying permenant pwps
> Can plot reset villager's houses
> One big beach + a private island!
> So much more space I have nothing else
> I know what I'm looking for instead of taking the 1st map since I didn't know how the game worked
> Cons:
> Getting back all 9 dreamies
> Have so much rare stuff I don't wanna give up
> Lose all my records of a town I worked on since July 2013
> Gonna be hard to take my time
> I mentioned losing all my records? Over 500 hours gone
> Bye-bye HHA showcase w/ balloons
> Just. Almost 2 years gone.
> I'd need 20 people and 30 days to move everything I wanted to keep
> Redoing the whole museum. The whole museum.
> Re-doing my encyclopedias
> I'd probably cry a lot
> Re-gaining Katrina and all the other shops on main street
> Someone please help I need guidance



It's good to restet, a fresh start just like you said but you have more cons than pros. U can ask people to hold the stuff. (inculding me) you can get your dreamies again. I'd say do it. You might regret it in the first weeks but I'm sure you love the new town if it's done.


----------



## Fairytale

Found a decent map, red roof station, great layout, going to meet the villagers now. Hmm.. Jambette, Camofrog, Rosie, Willow, and Rod. 


I love the bottom 3 houses. Not sure If ill keep this kne, probably not.


----------



## Mayor-Hazel

ZoeZoe said:


> Pros:
> Town name people understand
> Spaceeeeee
> A fresh start- fix my face
> Get to enjoy the game slowly
> Can re-place all those annoying permenant pwps
> Can plot reset villager's houses
> One big beach + a private island!
> So much more space I have nothing else
> I know what I'm looking for instead of taking the 1st map since I didn't know how the game worked
> Cons:
> Getting back all 9 dreamies
> Have so much rare stuff I don't wanna give up
> Lose all my records of a town I worked on since July 2013
> Gonna be hard to take my time
> I mentioned losing all my records? Over 500 hours gone
> Bye-bye HHA showcase w/ balloons
> Just. Almost 2 years gone.
> I'd need 20 people and 30 days to move everything I wanted to keep
> Redoing the whole museum. The whole museum.
> Re-doing my encyclopedias
> I'd probably cry a lot
> Re-gaining Katrina and all the other shops on main street
> Someone please help I need guidance



Jesus that is a lot of stuff!  the question is: will it be worth it? can't you get somebody to hold your items?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fairytale said:


> Found a decent map, red roof station, great layout, going to meet the villagers now. Hmm.. Jambette, Camofrog, Rosie, Willow, and Rod. View attachment 81843
> 
> I love the bottom 3 houses. Not sure If ill keep this kne, probably not.



i love your map! its awesome!


----------



## Gino's

I restarted and I got beau ankha genji chrissy and camfrog. I was lucky


----------



## `Mei

I am thinking of restarting also. 
I have five villagers who I would like to keep but some do not have nice house locations.
I also have 28,000,000 bells in my savings, and have paid all of my house loan. 
But I do not like my layout. There are four ponds and many hassling rocks. 
I also built the cafe too close to the river, it is not ideal. 
Many unique DLC are mine as well...

I have the time to do so, but maybe not the patience. (･∀･；)
Maybe you can help me!


----------



## kenna

I restarted my second town a few weeks ago, and I realized I'm thinking of resetting my main town too. I had themes for each one: my first one wasn't much of a theme, just neutral colored villagers; my second town is a fairytale/woodland theme, so villagers like Julian and Drago for the fairytale part, and others like Fauna and Beau like the woodland part- my mayor is supposed to be a fairy! I have 9/10 dreamies in both towns, and I realized because of the ?theme? choices, they look really identical. It makes me want to restart my first town. But again, I really like the dreamies I have, and I have most of them. I am feeling really conflicted because on one hand I want to keep it, but on the other I don't want two of the same type of town. What should I do?


----------



## Raven28

Once you think of resetting..its too late u have to lol or at least in my experience once I think about it I can't stop thinking about it until I do...


----------



## kenna

Raven28 said:


> Once you think of resetting..its too late u have to lol or at least in my experience once I think about it I can't stop thinking about it until I do...



I've noticed haha! I started thinking of themes for a new town already...


----------



## Shimmer

Raven28 said:


> Once you think of resetting..its too late u have to lol or at least in my experience once I think about it I can't stop thinking about it until I do...



So true! It's happening to me right now! XD


----------



## Pipsqueak

`Mei said:


> I am thinking of restarting also.
> I have five villagers who I would like to keep but some do not have nice house locations.
> I also have 28,000,000 bells in my savings, and have paid all of my house loan.
> But I do not like my layout. There are four ponds and many hassling rocks.
> I also built the cafe too close to the river, it is not ideal.
> Many unique DLC are mine as well...
> 
> I have the time to do so, but maybe not the patience. (･∀･；)
> Maybe you can help me!



I think you should do it. Most of the cons you mentioned are transferable with a little help (besides maybe the villagers, but you can always get them again some other way). New maps are fun.


----------



## Shimmer

I just reset for the first time and I have Tia, Poncho and Bree in my town as starters! ^_^ My town fruit is Pears and I love my map! This is great so far! I'm so thrilled!


----------



## X2k5a7y

I agree with the person who said that once you start thinking of resetting, it's too late...That is so true.
I just came to say, I made a town, I set it for October 15, 2014, even though, the real time date was Jan. 23rd (three days ago), and I don't know why, but I don't even want to reset. Like, it's not even...a consideration... 
Now, let me share that I've had this game well over a year, probably two, and I have, ever since after my first town wanted nothing but to reset. So, I've gone through town after town, after town and town again. I'd reset, keep a town for a couple of days, then reset again, rinse and repeat, since I reset my first town about six months after I got the game...
So, I just wanted to say, that once you find your town, you'll know, and you won't even want to reset, and if you're thinking about it, then go ahead and reset. ^-^
Thank you. That is all.
Carry on.


----------



## kenna

I caved in and I reset! On the very first try, I found the perfect map. I went in to look around, and the rocks were in pretty nice spots, where I don't think they will be in the way. Town hall is in a nice spot, Re-tail is close to the dock, and there was a nice little peninsula that I plan to put my campsite. The river is a nice and simple shape, and the native fruit is pears! I wanted either pears or apples, so I'm very very happy. I also got some pretty popular villagers as starters, although I don't plan on keeping them (so maybe a trade or auction). Basically, I'm very happy with my map and so far I'm really glad I reset.


----------



## gattaca

I really want to reset but I want to keep all of my items, rares, and coins. The last time I resetted, I brought everything (Yes, ALL OF MY ITEMS) into this person's town (who was so kind to help) and it took so long (and I was so worried because I was afraid they would steal my things).

If anyone would be so kind to help me with this (VERY tedious and time consuming) process, please contact me!


----------



## Gino's

I restarted because I didn't like my mayor's eye shape and I found a better map and I had merengue and apple as starters !


----------



## witchy

i just reset a few times 3 days ago! im finally content with my town and its inhabitants (besides a few.. im looking at you, rizzo, truffles, olaf, and renee) and now im gonna start actually doing work on it! im still looking for some dreamies but all in all i think its worth it. i wasnt having much fun with my old town because id gotten so used to it and i hadnt played for months, so i lost all of the attachment. but now im definitely back into the game again!! and it feels really good.


----------



## Gino's

I rested all the day and I finally got **Fang** to move in !!! I'm so happy and Sunday I'm going to reset to get either marshall or julian


----------



## Keitara

I need some help, guys. Should I reset?
I still have my very first town since the release and I achieved and experienced a lot of stuff, like for example gold medals. But also the memoirs with old friends or the first days after the release play a role. Because of that and since it's my first town, it's really precious to me and I promised myself that I wouldn't start over and over again because I regret that when I was younger and played ACWW, I resetted almost every week. But even so, there are things which annoy me.
1) the map because the shape and the city hall and stuff are arranged in a way so that I have very less space. 2) Marshal, a dreamie for whom I worked hard to finally get him, moved out 3) when I was into villager exchange and stuff I time traveled a lot which I regret now 4) wanna play the "story line" again 5) another dreamie Filbert moved into the area where I really wanted to build a bridge. I could buy another copy but in the end, it would be for nothing because I would transfer the bells and stuff to the new game and only play there, causing the first copy to get dusty... 
I really have no idea what to do. What do you guys think ...?


----------



## budewarmin

Keitara said:


> I need some help, guys. Should I reset?
> I still have my very first town since the release and I achieved and experienced a lot of stuff, like for example gold medals. But also the memoirs with old friends or the first days after the release play a role. Because of that and since it's my first town, it's really precious to me and I promised myself that I wouldn't start over and over again because I regret that when I was younger and played ACWW, I resetted almost every week. But even so, there are things which annoy me.
> 1) the map because the shape and the city hall and stuff are arranged in a way so that I have very less space. 2) Marshal, a dreamie for whom I worked hard to finally get him, moved out 3) when I was into villager exchange and stuff I time traveled a lot which I regret now 4) wanna play the "story line" again 5) another dreamie Filbert moved into the area where I really wanted to build a bridge. I could buy another copy but in the end, it would be for nothing because I would transfer the bells and stuff to the new game and only play there, causing the first copy to get dusty...
> I really have no idea what to do. What do you guys think ...?



I would reset really, I once reset solemnly because Marshal moved out, granted my town was only some days old


----------



## infinikitten

*sigh* I got bit by the resetting bug just by looking at this and that year-long challenge thread. I'll miss Pekoe and Kidd sorely, but my town is a total mess and I'm lucky enough to have a friend who'll let me drop all my belongings on the ground over at her place (lol) so I don't lose them when I make the "move"


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I had to reset again.... I got a huge glitch in the game that forced me to reset it all!

My new town is called DarkLily and I don't have a Dream Suite yet.
I am playing this game from June 9th 2014 to Current date that way, I can't be called a cheater.
I'm basically just getting the town up to date with my old town so that I don't have to worry about much.
When it is ready, I will post the Dream Code for it in my signature and my Friend Code is on my profile but I plan to get a signature soon that has both on it.


----------



## Fairytale

Gino's said:


> I rested all the day and I finally got **Fang** to move in !!! I'm so happy and Sunday I'm going to reset to get either marshall or julian



Just wanted to let you know that Smug's can't be in your first 5 villagers. What I am trying to say, you can reset for years but you can't get them as your starters.


----------



## daniduckyface

Fairytale said:


> Just wanted to let you know that Smug's can't be in your first 5 villagers. What I am trying to say, you can reset for years but you can't get them as your starters.



They most likely mean the next day when anyone can move in and they just keep making new characters until they have someone they like moving in


----------



## Fairytale

daniduckyface said:


> They most likely mean the next day when anyone can move in and they just keep making new characters until they have someone they like moving in



Maybe, maybe not.


----------



## Improv

Fairytale said:


> Maybe, maybe not.



doubt they'd reset their entire town after they just posted they got fang but ok //


----------



## X2k5a7y

Fairytale said:


> Just wanted to let you know that Smug's can't be in your first 5 villagers. What I am trying to say, you can reset for years but you can't get them as your starters.



They were talking about plot resetting.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Fairytale said:


> Just wanted to let you know that Smug's can't be in your first 5 villagers. What I am trying to say, you can reset for years but you can't get them as your starters.



Actually, I believe that smugs can be in your first five starting villagers, but it's not as common.  A long time ago, a thread was made on the topic c:


----------



## X2k5a7y

MadisonCrossing said:


> Actually, I believe that smugs can be in your first five starting villagers, but it's not as common.  A long time ago, a thread was made on the topic c:



Maybe.
I don't think so. 
In the many many times that I have reset, not ONCE has there been a smug or uchi as a starter...
There hasn't been an octopus, either. 

The fact that they can be starters has yet to be proven.


----------



## monk

I'm going to restart my town Monk now ;__; i'm kind of sad but i really can't stand my map


----------



## infinikitten

MadisonCrossing said:


> Actually, I believe that smugs can be in your first five starting villagers, but it's not as common.  A long time ago, a thread was made on the topic c:



I had a smug starter before I reset! Kidd~


----------



## jcnorn

I'm going back and forth wether or not I should reset. I love my villagers (except for two I'm trying to get to move) and I love my house I have (I have collected the entire kiddie set!) But the townmap is quite icky, and I didn't know I could reset to get a better townmap when I started. I've been playing for a year and a half now (with 8 months break in the middle) and the townmap is still bugging me. But I have accomplished so much with the town too. I have the biggest T&T, found all the fossils, only missing two sea creatures in the museum. I just don't know


----------



## kendallrosee

I'm really thinking about resetting again... This would be my third reset, but I'm still hung up on a town layout I had but messed up my house placement. My map isn't too bad now, but I can't get this map out of my head. It was absolutely PERFECT! Town hall in the center, straight river, south waterfall, private beach, retail by the train station, only one pond. I know it's probably unlikely that I will get that map again but I can't stop imagining how perfect my town would have been with it. The only problem is I have three dreamies in my town currently, I'm not too far along with it, but far enough that it would be a hassle to start over. I would ask someone to hold my things for me, but I'm also not sure how long it would take to find that map again. I just know i settled with the map I have now, and now I'm unhappy with it. I just don't want to reset again and then settle for a map that's even worse!

I don't know what to do 

- - - Post Merge - - -



jcnorn said:


> I'm going back and forth wether or not I should reset. I love my villagers (except for two I'm trying to get to move) and I love my house I have (I have collected the entire kiddie set!) But the townmap is quite icky, and I didn't know I could reset to get a better townmap when I started. I've been playing for a year and a half now (with 8 months break in the middle) and the townmap is still bugging me. But I have accomplished so much with the town too. I have the biggest T&T, found all the fossils, only missing two sea creatures in the museum. I just don't know



It might be nice to have a fresh start, and you could always bring some of the stuff with you if you find someone kind enough to hold it for you! 

I would say if the layout is really bugging you, and you're not too picky about the town map, (If you are you might get stuck in a resetting binge like me), and you don't mind doing all that collecting again, it could be really fun to start over.


----------



## jcnorn

kendallrosee said:


> It might be nice to have a fresh start, and you could always bring some of the stuff with you if you find someone kind enough to hold it for you!
> 
> I would say if the layout is really bugging you, and you're not too picky about the town map, (If you are you might get stuck in a resetting binge like me), and you don't mind doing all that collecting again, it could be really fun to start over.



Yeah, I do have a friend that would be willing to let me use her town as a giant storage unit for a day. But she said too that I should really think about if it's what I want to do, since I have gotten so far.
I just know more about the game now and feel like I can make better decisions, not only on a town map, but also where I should put the PWP and what kind of villagers I want and can work toward.


----------



## snapdragon

Resetting my second town! Wish me luck! >.<


----------



## jcnorn

I resetted yesterday! I'm so happy I got a hamster <3 It isn't Rodney, but Flurry, but still!

Wishing you all the luck Snapdragon!


----------



## snapdragon

jcnorn said:


> I resetted yesterday! I'm so happy I got a hamster <3 It isn't Rodney, but Flurry, but still!
> 
> Wishing you all the luck Snapdragon!



Awww thank you!!!!!!


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm not happy with my main town, my river layout is to blame. 




My map layout for Woodway. (This was before Bruce moved in)



My OYC town, with TONS of space!

So seriously, is there something wrong with my map layout for Woodway? And should I restart?


----------



## olivetree123

Paperboy012305 said:


> I'm not happy with my main town, my river layout is to blame.
> 
> View attachment 84208
> 
> My map layout for Woodway. (This was before Bruce moved in)
> 
> View attachment 84209
> 
> My OYC town, with TONS of space!
> 
> So seriously, is there something wrong with my map layout for Woodway? And should I restart?



There's nothing "wrong" with your town map, per se; the extra two ponds might stink but they're sort of out of the way. I guess it all depends on what you want to place in your town if you have the needed space or not.
If you feel you don't have that, I'd reset.


----------



## Paperboy012305

olivetree123 said:


> There's nothing "wrong" with your town map, per se; the extra two ponds might stink but they're sort of out of the way. I guess it all depends on what you want to place in your town if you have the needed space or not.
> If you feel you don't have that, I'd reset.


Oh ok thanks! Then I guess I should get rid of a few PWPs that I don't need when I get all my dreamies at certain locations I want them to be at.


----------



## jcnorn

Paperboy012305 said:


> I'm not happy with my main town, my river layout is to blame.
> 
> View attachment 84208
> 
> My map layout for Woodway. (This was before Bruce moved in)
> 
> View attachment 84209
> 
> My OYC town, with TONS of space!
> 
> So seriously, is there something wrong with my map layout for Woodway? And should I restart?



Oh I love that first map!  Lots of little nooks you can design areas at


----------



## Snowfell

I just reset my third town yesterday. I have a map that I really like and apples for the first time ever! But I hate all of my starter villagers, and what worse is I forgot that someone was going to move in today and it's freaking Boone. I'm going to have to cycle everyone out before I can start getting villagers I really want.


----------



## Beardo

Do I get all new villagers when I re-start? Not the same default ones as last time?


----------



## witchy

Beardo said:


> Do I get all new villagers when I re-start? Not the same default ones as last time?


yep! new villagers every time you restart.


----------



## Beardo

witchy said:


> yep! new villagers every time you restart.



Yay! Thank you


----------



## lunathenia

kendallrosee said:


> I'm really thinking about resetting again... This would be my third reset, but I'm still hung up on a town layout I had but messed up my house placement. My map isn't too bad now, but I can't get this map out of my head. It was absolutely PERFECT! Town hall in the center, straight river, south waterfall, private beach, retail by the train station, only one pond. I know it's probably unlikely that I will get that map again but I can't stop imagining how perfect my town would have been with it. The only problem is I have three dreamies in my town currently, I'm not too far along with it, but far enough that it would be a hassle to start over. I would ask someone to hold my things for me, but I'm also not sure how long it would take to find that map again. I just know i settled with the map I have now, and now I'm unhappy with it. I just don't want to reset again and then settle for a map that's even worse!
> 
> I don't know what to do
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> It might be nice to have a fresh start, and you could always bring some of the stuff with you if you find someone kind enough to hold it for you!
> 
> I would say if the layout is really bugging you, and you're not too picky about the town map, (If you are you might get stuck in a resetting binge like me), and you don't mind doing all that collecting again, it could be really fun to start over.




I reset about 5 times maybe 6 and honestly if you're not happy with a map and you know what you're looking for, reset until you find that map you're looking for and are completely satisfied with it. On my last reset I think I was resetting for like 3 hours before I found one I liked. There were times where I was like oh I wish blah was there and blah was here instead but got over it and like where everything is placed. As for dreamies, you can always buy them from here or other forums so personally, I wouldn't let that keep me from resetting. My map isn't perfect... sigh ... med-long river but only 1 pond and not many rocks so good enough to make me want to stick with it.


----------



## henry

just resetting my town now! :-0
this is the fifth or sixth time. i messed up on a few house placements, and just want my town to be as nice as possible.


----------



## lazuli

ive realised how bad my map is so i guess ill reset !!! ive already come up with mayor/town names as you can see in my sig. still deciding on villagers lmao.
after i finish with my second game with cycling villagers for my first, ill make it into a normal town (onett). hope i get nice maps quickly !!!


----------



## olivetree123

I think I need to convince myself that no matter what my map is I can work around it tbh;;
I always find dream towns will cool layouts even w/ the most awful maps imaginable so I just gotta put effort into it and not reset because its not going my way


----------



## lazuli

town 1, equinox. aint going to post second town bc its a cycle town atm
caroline may fit in the town theme but like. idk how to feel bout her yet


----------



## Marisska

I resetted some days ago because I didn't like the town layout.  I didn't lose anything, as the town was fairly new and there were no interesting villagers, and eventually got a good map. I'd definitely recommend resetting for town layout purposes if you have nothing to lose!


----------



## X2k5a7y

computertrash said:


> town 1, equinox. aint going to post second town bc its a cycle town atm
> caroline may fit in the town theme but like. idk how to feel bout her yet​



I've had Caroline. She'll grow on you, if you'll let her. 
She was the first normal that I ever liked. She was also, the 14th one that I had had.


----------



## Fairytale

Probably going to start my 2nd town today~


----------



## Bowie

My town is actually very nice, but my placement of villager houses and some of the rocks just drive me nuts. There is a lot of empty space available on the opposite side of the town, due to me placing the villager houses (and my own house) in the same area. It's a little depressing, to be honest. I'm pretty much decided, but I may change my mind at the last minute and decide to do the cycling trick.


----------



## olivetree123

Once I get the itch to reset I know I eventually will, but I've poured a lot of bells and effort into this town and it's not anything wrong with it, I'm just _bored to tears_ with my map ;_;


----------



## effluo

I really want to reset one of my towns. I want to keep all my villagers though since I worked so hard to get them. I love my villagers but I really hate my town right now. I don't know what to do.

Has anyone reset their town and managed to save their villagers too?


----------



## Leopardfire

^ I've seen people TT their villagers out to have others temporarily hold them. It'd be pretty messy to do this with all of them though, so I'd only pick my absolute favorites to keep.

I'm getting back into ACNL, and I'm resetting my second town. My first result: Groucho, Bluebear, Lyman, Amelia, and Lolly. Great villagers, but I want to try to get one of my dreamies. I have a feeling I'll regret this later. xP


----------



## Spongebob

nvm


----------



## lunathenia

Do you think it'd b possible to transfer items by yourself if you find a best buy/futureshop/target/walmart etc that has a playable 3ds demo with animal crossing in it and then reset and transfer the items to new town?


----------



## Toeto

No more resetting for my guys x


----------



## TeaWithIce

What do you guys think of these layouts? 


 

 I've been resetting for like two hours now haha XD
pros- 
south facing waterfall
private beach 
only 2 lakes
relatively straight rivers


----------



## lithiumlatte

TeaWithIce said:


> What do you guys think of these layouts?
> 
> I've been resetting for like two hours now haha XD
> pros-
> south facing waterfall
> private beach
> only 2 lakes
> relatively straight rivers



I'm a huge fan of the one on the left !  the only thing is retail looks a bit cramped ..


----------



## June

I really want to reset because my map isn't conducive to PWPs but I really don't want to let go of Lucky ;_; like he's major reason that's held me from doing so the last couple of weeks but now that I have enough money to build some PWPs, I can't go about building them because there isn't any space q__q and my villager's homes aren't really nice too urgh. As much as I love the part of the ACNL experience that's talking to villagers and doin' the day-to-day I can't develop my town the way I want to because of these setbacks. 

But I really... don't want to let go of Lucky. And I just got Ankha and O'Hare to move in too. Siiiigh.


----------



## MapletonCrossing

I dont know if I should or not.
I managed to get about 8/10 dreamies... 
But now, when I play.. I feel so bored and tired of the game. My houses are un aligned and it bothers my OCD
I dont want to spend extra money on a game..?
Idk what to do.


----------



## Mizuriri

Should I reset? I mean I dunno... I have everything but Katrina's unlocked, 10/10 dreamies, fully upgrades house and a lot of PwP's unlocked... but I really don't like my town's layout, my villagers aren't in great areas, there doesnt seem to be much room, and I just.. I dunno I'm bored with my town ; w ;


----------



## Skeeve

I dunno if here is a good place to post this but, I have neglected my town and want to reset but I still want my villagers so I was hoping people can hold them for me.


----------



## Dulcettie

*Advice for Reseting My Game?*

*Backstory*:


Spoiler



ACNL if my first Animal Crossing game, so I never really fully grasped what this game is about. It's about having a little town where things change in a similar but less stressful to the real world. But I got too involved in the customization aspect of the game. I devoted months of my life trying to make my little town perfect, but because things in this game are randomized, everything I worked so hard to achieve could be destroyed in seconds.

And so, villagers I didn't want would move in (and in the worst area possible), villagers I loved would move out, and I would bawl my eyes out for hours because of how invested I was in trying to make things perfect. And so when a villager I didn't want destroyed my garden of flowers and a villager I loved moved out the next day, I decided to quit playing because I couldn't take it anymore. I think I stopped in December of 2013.

I recently got a copy of Tobidase Doubutsu no Mori to help me practice reading Japanese, and it's hard for me to do anything because I have no money and I can't really understand much of what anyone saying. So I want to get back into playing Animal Crossing while also playing Doubutsu no Mori.


I want to get my items and bells, reset my town (because I hate the name and layout) and move my villagers out of my old town and then into my new town. I have two copies of ACNL and a copy of Tobidase Doubutsu no Mori, so I think I can do all of the work by myself. Does anyone have any advice on how I can do this carefully without destroying things?


----------



## lithiumlatte

Do you also have two 3Ds's? if you don't, you can't move things by yourself due to the fact you've got one friend code for two towns.


----------



## FancyThat

You'd need two 3DS's or 2DS to switch items between towns, it's the only way. You could ask people on here to hold any items and bells you want to keep, and ask people with cycle towns to hold any villagers you want to keep.


----------



## Dulcettie

Yes, I actually have a few 3DSes ^.^;; Since the 3DS is region locked I thought that it was self explanatory that I had a least two, since I mentioned that I've been playing AC and DNM. Sorry about the confusion!

Any other advice?


----------



## lithiumlatte

Dulcettie said:


> Yes, I actually have a few 3DSes ^.^;; Since the 3DS is region locked I thought that it was self explanatory that I had a least two, since I mentioned that I've been playing AC and DNM. Sorry about the confusion!
> 
> Any other advice?



In that case, moving your stuff and villagers is easy enough, it works the same way as any normal exchange would. As for you issues with villagers landing on your stuff, and the that ones you want to keep, moving - have you heard of plot resetting? Instructions for it here. And here is how to make sure you know exactly when a villager is planning on moving.

Also, a thing I want to stress with plot resetting that the above guide doesn't quite highlight, is that you _cannot load up your mayor or any alt character at all _while doing it. Doing so will cause them to randomly land anywhere, which is what you've been experiencing.


----------



## Dulcettie

I have plot reset before, but since I TT a lot I sometimes get lazy, and that's when a random void villager ends up in my town :c
I've never seen the tutorial you linked, though. I've also never seen that moving guide, either. They both look SUPER helpful. I'll definitely use them, thank you so much!

Is there a way to change the in game date without loading up a save file?


----------



## lithiumlatte

Dulcettie said:


> I have plot reset before, but since I TT a lot I sometimes get lazy, and that's when a random void villager ends up in my town :c
> I've never seen the tutorial you linked, though. I've also never seen that moving guide, either. They both look SUPER helpful. I'll definitely use them, thank you so much!
> 
> Is there a way to change the in game date without loading up a save file?



You're welcome xx and I'm afraid not  (at least for people that time travel there isn't) you'd have to change the date before you begin plot resetting


----------



## peachesandicecream

1 Get someone to hold all your stuff and villagers!
2 Pick a name for your town and take your time with the maps!
3 When your starting your new town DON'T TIME TRAVEL! Unless your doing it for a good reason the game is going to get boring very fast
4 Have fun! Don't pressure yourself! It's supposed to be fun don't rush and remember it's a game don't devote your life and time into it.


----------



## LauraLooLaa

*Should I reset my town? :/ HELP!*

Hey Everyone.

Basically, I have't played New Leaf for 5 MONTHS. Reason is, because I sold my 3DS XL (Stupidly) to buy a PS3... I regretted selling it, so today bought the new 3DS XL in shiny black. So far so good.

But here's the problem. As soon as I started playing AC again, it all came flooding back to me. 'Ohno, there's nothing left to do', 'my town has paths and loads of flowers now, what else can i do to it?', 'I just can't find anything else interesting to do!'... Yeahhh... you see my point?

I don't like my town that much tbh. I mean, the villagers, meh. Not the best, not the worst. But it's not the villagers that bother me, it's the fact that the paths look a goddamn mess, and the flowers are all jumbled up. It would take me AGES to redo it all. So that's why I'm wondering; 'should I restart my town?' I've had my town for a long time now, so that's why I'm pretty worried. Will I miss it? I just dont know WHAT else to do in my town? It feels like everything has been done, even though it hasn't. 

PLEASE someone tell me; should I reset or not? Also, if not, what else can I do to make AC Entertaining again?! THANKYOU!!!


----------



## elle7

Well if you're feeling unhappy with your current town, that can be a good sign that maybe you should reset. I didn't play for months like you and then when I wanted to play again (the day I joined here) I reset my town. I hardly had any flowers and my paths weren't all over my town, so I wasn't as far along as you and I'm not 100% sure if I would have done it if I was. I feel like I would have though. I just didn't feel a connection to that town anymore. Not to the villagers or layout or my two fully paid off houses. 

Is there a chance you could get a second copy of the game? That way you could have the best of both worlds. If not though, I usually think if you're feeling this way after coming back from not playing, it's usually a sign to reset. 

Just think about what it would be like to reset. Do you TT? Would you enjoy starting again and going through unlocking the stores for a new town? Would you be ok with losing all your current stuff (unless you plan to have someone hold it for you,) in favour of meeting new villagers and a new map and a fresh start?

Good luck with whatever you choose!


----------



## FireNinja1

This happened to me too. The flowers can easily be relandscaped. It takes several weeks, but it's much less of a hassle than resetting and getting all your dreamies back in my opinion.


----------



## Pietro:)100

You have valid reasons! If you feel you need to reset you probably should! I reset once in a while to get a new game experience with new villagers ect. I hope you can have fun playing ac again!


----------



## majnin

I've always been a serial resetter with these games because I love starting fresh over and over and over. However I kept my first town on here for months and it was all landscaped and I had hours put into it, but at the end of it all I felt no love or connection to my villagers. I didn't bother going on much, and i'd made a lot of silly mistakes (not filling up my museum for example, because now a full museum is a main goal for me as I love walking around the exhibits) 

I feel like you should reset for that fresh start, that new leaf. I definitely would if I were you. If you have a dream address, that town won't go to waste. If you miss it, you can go back and look on it with pride. But if you're really bored and tired of it, just leave it and move on.


----------



## jax1234

I think the fact that you were able to leave it alone for those months and it never pulled you back is a good reason to restart with a new town.  You just might restart and fall in love with a new town.  It will be a fresh start for you.


----------



## DarkFox7

Reset your town. Trust me, you'll feel so much better starting fresh and clean. I reset my previous two towns and comparing them to my town now, I don't miss them in the least bit. Starting anew and loving your town is much better than keeping a town you don't like forever. c;


----------



## SweetT

I agree if your not happy, restart..That is why this game is so neat..you have that option and it can make you feel better about your town etc.  I didnt realize how much I hated my Whoville town till I got a new cartridge, loaded it up and had a cute village, cute villagers etc it all felt new and refreshed.  I didnt tt and was a newb and really disliked my villagers in whoville.  WHen I got the new cartridge I realized how cruddy my other town was etc and did a little cycling and even it feels way better now.  Good luck to you


----------



## trickypitfall

I was going through the same problem! 
I had my town since release date of the game and the only thing that really kept me from resetting was because it was my very first town in an ac game. But, I finally picked up the game yesterday, (after not playing for almost a year), reset, and I'm much happier! I don't particularly miss my town either, the villagers yes, but they're easy to find again. 
I say you just go for it if you're really stuck on the idea.

If you're worried about items or hybrids I'd be more than happy to hold things for you! I have plenty of space now q:


----------



## Dulcettie

lithiumlatte said:


> You're welcome xx and I'm afraid not  (at least for people that time travel there isn't) you'd have to change the date before you begin plot resetting



I meant just to go back to the day I stopped playing so I can make a new save file to check on how things are going in my town before I load up my mayor (does that make sense? lol). If change my 3DS clock to the day I think I stopped playing, would the game go back to that day or would it still be on the same date before I changed the clock?


----------



## Kasper

I'm about to start resetting my cycling town. I took a break and a few villigers I was saving for myself moved away.  So I'm just restarting.


----------



## lithiumlatte

...I'm getting the itch to reset >< I don't think my map can be saved


----------



## ACupOfTea

What don't you like about your map Lithium?


----------



## majnin

Oh god I kept resetting and found a great town and I'm a few days into playing.. I'm just starting to wonder if my town name is way too generic and boring-sounding??

I was choosing between Asteria and Scherie and chose Asteria (greek goddess of the stars), but I'm wondering if I should've named it Scherie after my favourite place in greek mythology :S
Can anyone help me??


----------



## peachesandicecream

majnin said:


> Oh god I kept resetting and found a great town and I'm a few days into playing.. I'm just starting to wonder if my town name is way too generic and boring-sounding??
> 
> I was choosing between Asteria and Scherie and chose Asteria (greek goddess of the stars), but I'm wondering if I should've named it Scherie after my favourite place in greek mythology :S
> Can anyone help me??



I like the name very much! I don't think there's anything wrong with it <3


----------



## Souji

I'm kind of tempted to reset my current town but I'd hate to lose all my progress (mostly all my medals haha). I don't like my map like at all, but I've made it work a little better. Once I get all the gold medals, I might just reset then. 

I bought another copy of New Leaf tho (because it was so cheap), mostly for cycling reasons but I might make it one into something proper sometime :>


----------



## ACupOfTea

majnin said:


> Oh god I kept resetting and found a great town and I'm a few days into playing.. I'm just starting to wonder if my town name is way too generic and boring-sounding??
> 
> I was choosing between Asteria and Scherie and chose Asteria (greek goddess of the stars), but I'm wondering if I should've named it Scherie after my favourite place in greek mythology :S
> Can anyone help me??



 I really like the name Asteria, and if you find that you like your town map, I'd consider keeping your town.


----------



## cosmic-latte

I'm thinking about resetting Tanuki but the thing is I have so many valuable items that it would take forever to sell/trade them all. I tried to cover my town in blue roses and I'm pretty close. The only thing I don't like about my town is that Tia moved away without my knowledge so I may have to go through another plot reset cycle again, and I've gone through so many villagers that most of the ones that I want are still within the 16 villager cycle because they moved away without my knowledge too. I've also been spending most of my time taking care of Latte since it's relatively new, and I haven't been giving Tanuki much attention.


----------



## peachtown

I'm thinking of resetting my town since the retail is way far off from the town hall and also the beach:-( having a hard time now


----------



## Ninie

As I was saying in my introduction thread I reseted last week and it was sure the best decision I made so far ! I took me 3 days and hundred of resets to find a perfect map with good villagers but it was so totally worth it. My old town was the one I picked the day of the release, I did not bother too much finding a good map or villagers, I just took the first one. <<" Ended up having borring villagers and Retail at the top left of the map... Uuurrgh...

Now the new one look like this ! :



Townhall above the plaza in the middle of the map, 6 ponds, some of my fav villagers : Merengue, Apple, and Julian that unboxed the second day. *o* and overall a convenient layout for future projects... I'm in love with it. ♥ Just to move and add the bridges and campsites for now... I'll post a finalized pic in the Map thread once it's done. :3


----------



## lithiumlatte

Hello  I hope it's okay to ask this here, as I'm map resetting and trying to plan my perm buildings ahead of time.



Is this the correct amount of spaces that the plaza and a pwp need to have between each other? (The train tiles being the empty space, the sweets tiles being the outline of the roost)


----------



## lunathenia

Ninie said:


> As I was saying in my introduction thread I reseted last week and it was sure the best decision I made so far ! I took me 3 days and hundred of resets to find a perfect map with good villagers but it was so totally worth it. My old town was the one I picked the day of the release, I did not bother too much finding a good map or villagers, I just took the first one. <<" Ended up having borring villagers and Retail at the top left of the map... Uuurrgh...
> 
> Now the new one look like this ! :
> View attachment 86347
> 
> Townhall above the plaza in the middle of the map, 6 ponds, some of my fav villagers : Merengue, Apple, and Julian that unboxed the second day. *o* and overall a convenient layout for future projects... I'm in love with it. ♥ Just to move and add the bridges and campsites for now... I'll post a finalized pic in the Map thread once it's done. :3



Nice map ... except I hate ponds so I never settle with a map with more than 1.


----------



## Ninie

lunathenia said:


> Nice map ... except I hate ponds so I never settle with a map with more than 1.



Thank you ! Oh I do love ponds. The sound of water is so calming. I love surrounding them with flowers. 
I wonder why most people do not like these... Is it like rocks, getting in the way of PWP ?


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Ninie said:


> Thank you ! Oh I do love ponds. The sound of water is so calming. I love surrounding them with flowers.
> I wonder why most people do not like these... Is it like rocks, getting in the way of PWP ?



That's basically it.  I love the sound of the water from the ponds and river, but they take up a lot of space and limit many peoples' options when it comes to designing their town. :c


----------



## TuesdayE

I restarted yesterday because I got a new copy of ACNL. My new town is Wintry.


My starter villagers were Anicotti, Buck, Lucky, Nan, and Olivia.
My native fruit is the apple and my starter train station is brown.
Here's my day one town map:

*Edit:* Blue house deleted.


----------



## Arabelle

TuesdayE said:


> I restarted yesterday because I got a new copy of ACNL. My new town is Wintry.
> View attachment 87076
> My starter villagers were Anicotti, Buck, Lucky, Nan, and Olivia.
> My native fruit is the apple and my starter train station is brown.
> Here's my day one town map:
> View attachment 87075



That's a really nice map!! Congrats c: 
Lucky and Olivia are cute too <3. Good luck with your new town ^^


----------



## Soggyhands

Just reset, here's my map:




Native Fruit: Apples
Villagers: Gaston, Pango, Queenie, Cole, Fauna
Train Station: Blue


----------



## ALananhR

Sometimes I do want to reset because I want to get a new town map or a new character. I've spent too much time on my current game though, I feel that if I were to reset it would all go to waste.


----------



## MayorLuke

I like to reset my game. It is fun to hunt for new maps. I find a flaw in my map every time after I start to play


----------



## Lualdara

I just reset Alumina, I'm going for a new mayor/town name and a nice layout with apples as the native fruit! I can be really picky and fickle about maps so hopefully I can find one I like soon.


----------



## Rizzy

I'm wondering if I should reset, AGAIN. x_x For the same reason, AGAIN. I'm so dumb, seriously.

So it all started yesterday. Velma told me she wanted to move out and even though I love her very much (she is one of the original 5 villagers), I decided to let her go. She was going to move out *I don't remember how many* days later. 
I've wanted to start doing something with my town for such a long time but first, I had to get rid of some villagers and their awful house placements (until recently, I wasn't too familliar with plot resetting). That's why I wanted to part my ways with Velma as quick it's possible. I was so bored as well so I was like ''Meh, why not''. I did it a couple of times (because she still was here) using the system settings. Finally, her house was gone. Now I wanted to go back. Of course, I had to mess it up. I changed the time by talking to Isabelle instead of using the system settings. And guess what, Aurora was gone as well. I tried to get her back but it was too late, I think. There was a too big time difference between the game and 3DS clock which caused my game to time travel even more and skip several days.
Welp, what I know is that something weird happened. After Aurora moved out, I noticed a new house being built. At the beginning, it was for Rod. While I was trying to sync the time, it has changed. Now it was reserved for Lucky. Major freak out. It's not enough he's my favourite but now I have both him and Ankha which is the best. His house is in the awful spot but it doesn't matter tbh. I'm so happy but I really don't know what to do. 
Once you start thinking about resetting, it's really hard to move on with your game. Now I feel guilty, even though this ''time travelling experience'' hasn't changed anything important (except for speeding up a few things like Velma moving out, Ankha and Lucky moving in instantly and opening of Club LOL and Shampoodle's). I can't take it back, unfortunately.
At the same time, I really don't want to reset. I have this town since slightly more than 2 weeks but I'm already so attached to it. I love my villagers (Tammi, Bones, Fang, Kid Cat, Lucky, Ankha, Ken, Rocket and Lopez, even though he's moving out tommorow), my map is awesome (it feels so mine XD), as well as the native fruit (peaches are bae), my dream code (it's so unique and easy to remember) and at this point I've spent such a big amount of time on playing that it feels painful just thinking about resetting. 
But as I've already said, now it's so hard to move on with playing. I don't want to reset but I can't help considering this as an option. I think most of you guys know how it is. I think it really depends on a person but time travelling.. NOT FOR ME, OBVIOUSLY. It ruins everything and causes destruction.


----------



## kelsa

lmao as i was typing out this paragraph of why i'm thinking of resetting, i convinced myself to do it. one question: i have two copies of the game and can use my bf's 3ds so transferring my villagers is possible, but how many days have to go by in the game before i could move them?


----------



## Hypno KK

kelsa said:


> lmao as i was typing out this paragraph of why i'm thinking of resetting, i convinced myself to do it. one question: i have two copies of the game and can use my bf's 3ds so transferring my villagers is possible, but how many days have to go by in the game before i could move them?



If you mean moving them all, it would depend on how long you can get your villager's to ping you in your current town, and then in your boyfriend's town (plus the villagers you'd want to move out on your new town). Since villagers can take anywhere from one day to like a week between pings, it's hard to say.


----------



## HeyPatience

Here are my pictures from when I restarted my town a few weeks ago:



It took me 3 days to find a town map I liked. Although I miss some of my villagers from my previous town, it felt good to start over since Im much happier with this map than my previous one


----------



## Lualdara

Days later and still resetting for a map I like with apples, this is tough... I think I might settle with peaches if I must but apples are my priority since they go perfectly with the town theme I have in mind!

EDIT: I found my map! C:






I like it a lot personally, I'll ask for help to transfer my stuff onto this town and get started on tting to unlock the shops!

pros:

-nice horizontal-based layout (my fav)
-mostly straight river
-apples (the thing i was resetting for)
-circle grass (my favorite)
-red train station (fits with my town theme)
-brown town hall (same as above)
-space to put the permanent pwps near the train tracks
-centered plaza
-only two ponds, the extra one is in a nice position to act as a lil fishing pond for the campsite 
-residential area on the lower half, with plenty of space to accomodate three human character houses right next to each other
-thick beach area for planting hybrids

cons:

-no private beaches ): i love those (but that’s a minor thing so it's ok)
-a couple of annoying rocks but ill work around them


----------



## Mahogany

So after 4 days, I'm resetting. Reason(s) being is simply I hate everything about it, the layout, the villagers, the fact that its day 4 and I cheated and paid all my loans off. I just hate it. Here's my map-


----------



## Snowtyke

I reset again, I got a decent layout that will benefit from more bridges and the villagers I got were all amazing other than Leonardo.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Can someone hold my stuff while I reset? Everything in my town feels too cramped.


----------



## kyrynbunni

I was thinking a lot about resetting my first town over the last few days. Reading through this thread helped me decide to go through with resetting it and starting over. 

I suppose my main reservation with resetting Kiwana was that I've had the town for nearly 2 years. I started it when the game first got released and there was a part of me that thought I would miss it. And I know I will, but I also am starting to realize that the town bores me and I really don't like it anything about it. I have fond memories with it but I don't want to play it; I play in Dreamie (my second town) more than I do my first one anymore. So I think resetting it will help me like AC more like I used to and help me like my first town more. c:

I already have a theme in mind too. A fairytale rabbit town. >w< I just need to decide whether I want Julian or Marshall as my Smug villager (not a fan of O'hare unfortunately). :3 I do plan to save my favorite four villagers in my second town and my step-dad will hold my rarer items for a bit for me so I guess I'll reset once those four villagers are safely moved over to Dreamie. 

I'm glad I read through this thread a bit. Definitely helped put the worries at ease. ^_^


----------



## Snowtyke

I'm stuck on whether to reset this town.





Pros:
Most of the villagers are good.
I'm generally living in it okay.
I've almost unlocked the QR machine.
I've got seven villager pictures.

Cons:
Jacques' house is right in front of mine.
Leonardo.
I'll lose good villagers like Tom and Mitzi and Chrissy and Biskit. (though I might earn them again.)
I might get really bored and quit the game again.
There's a huge space that I'll probably never use.
There's a lot of annoying trees and rocks.



If I reset, I'll have to unlock things all over again, which is a huge pain. Especially getting a 100 percent approval rating.

What do _you _think I should do?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

So when I had my friends over the other day I kind of convinced my boyfriend and one of my friends to both reset their towns, my boyfriend was a butt though cause he picked a map that is nearly identical to mine >.< but my friend was talking about how much she hated her town and everything so I told her that resetting might be good. She hadn't played in months and lost connection to her villagers and everything, so she was super happy to get back into it after restarting after I talked her up about how happy I was to restart. Sometimes it's great to just start over and have a fresh new town to make your own.


----------



## abelsister

im visiting tons of dream towns and now I'm seeing that theres so many things i could have done differently. i never even waited for the perfect map. . . I'm going to visit dream towns and then im gonna re-start.


----------



## RebeccaShay

When I started my animal crossing I was unaware of the community you could actually be apart of online. A few months into my game I saw that there were many people on Instagram with acnl accounts (made for trading, bids and basically just talking to others.) After I saw this I made one and noticed everyone had paths, the same type of eyes, a certain type of 'dream' map. My mayor (to most) has the ugliest eyes in the game. My town has tons of rivers making it difficult when placing my paths. So many little things I didn't account for and I could change it all just by resetting? 

Nope, I'd never reset.


----------



## gigi

I really want to reset because I time travelled. I feel I've ruined my game. I don't even notice the little things when time travelling. or appreciate things like weather or the way if you blow on a dandelion the seeds fly everywhere or the little footprints you leave without shoes. 

I have tia and fauna who are dream villagers to me. I also have tammy and apple who I like. and merengue just moved to my town, I like her but I captured her because I thought maybe someone may really love to have her. 

I really dislike time travelling but I'm bad at waiting.

send help x_x


----------



## abelsister

If you guys are having trouble deciding to reset, visit nookings town. Her town is honestly the prettiest I've seen, her town was the reason why I've reset both times c:


----------



## Marchworm

I have a lot of money in my savings and I don't want to throw it away. (A long with a bunch of items lol) Anyone want to help me? I'll be more than willing to offer some of my savings or items I have collected. And if you wish, we could talk via IMs/message to make things easier :3


----------



## MadisonCrossing

abelsister said:


> If you guys are having trouble deciding to reset, visit nookings town. Her town is honestly the prettiest I've seen, her town was the reason why I've reset both times c:



Me too!  I saw her Tumblr blog and decided to give her town a visit via dream suite.  It's def my most favorite town and I always use my sister's game file just to visit it, hehe ・ω・ It's given me so many amazing ideas, and the layout has really motivated me!  It might sound dumb, but ever since I visited that town I've felt so inspired and just plain excited to finally see what I can do.  It made me reset my old town and I honestly think that was a really good choice for me.  I needed a break.  I've been planning for forever now and I plan on getting my town on May 23rd (which turns out to be a three day weekend plus a beautiful time), so I can make my dreams a reality (●?∀｀●)


----------



## pillow bunny

You guys should look at lanternflies' town too! It's my favourite town, and is more natural than most towns which is cool.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

pillow bunny said:


> You guys should look at lanternflies' town too! It's my favourite town, and is more natural than most towns which is cool.



I was scrolling through that blog and the town looks really cool!  I'm gonna give a try sometime (?∀｀●）


----------



## snapdragon

I started a new town today after a bit of a hiatus. I'm still sort of burned out on ACNL but I'm hoping I can play once in a while :>


----------



## Mizuriri

I'm still deciding if I should reset ; v ;
-all 10 dreamies
-nearly most of pwps
-everything is alright
-I'm so ridiculously lazy to get someone to hold my villagers-
~
-I hate the layout
-no room
-terrible perm pwp places
-I- I just lost motivation for this town..


----------



## olivetree123

I don't even have much time for acnl anymore but whenever I think about my town i still get the urges to reset. ;_;


----------



## Snowtyke

Mizuriri said:


> I'm still deciding if I should reset ; v ;
> -all 10 dreamies
> -nearly most of pwps
> -everything is alright
> -I'm so ridiculously lazy to get someone to hold my villagers-
> ~
> -I hate the layout
> -no room
> -terrible perm pwp places
> -I- I just lost motivation for this town..



If you've completely lost motivation and the layout sucks, then yeah, reset. You could probably get people to hold most of your villagers anyway.


----------



## Zedark

Welp... looks like its time for a reset


----------



## Snowtyke

My god, I can never stop resetting. I'm in love with my layout and villagers right now, but I have the reset bug. Ughhhhhh. I could just get people to hold my stuff but arrrgh I love my town.


----------



## Khaelis

Snowtyke said:


> My god, I can never stop resetting. I'm in love with my layout and villagers right now, but I have the reset bug. Ughhhhhh. I could just get people to hold my stuff but arrrgh I love my town.



Reset bug.. never heard of it. Might I ask what it is? 

On topic, that sounds terrible. 

I had to restart my town a few days ago because of the Easter rock bug, had about 8 rocks in the way of everything and I couldn't get rid of them. Wasn't able to play on Easter.


----------



## MyAnimal4Life

I Have been reseting for like 2 day these days and each time i start i want to rest AGAIN cuz i see something i dont like Reseting is SO Stressful do have any Tips for reseting or what eves :3


----------



## Llust

I want to reset ;; but I worked so so much to achieve what I wanted, I basically have most of the museum donations in and badges along with my dream villagers. More detail :

Pros of my town:
- Achieved the fruit I wanted
- Dream villagers achieved
- A lot of paths, bushes and trees have been placed in so called perfect positions, I don't even know how I got the bushes to look so "tumblr" in the first place
- I have 100 visitors ;; it took so long to get

Cons of my town:
- Old town name (I have a better name in mind that I want to use)
- I honestly want a more weirdly shaped map, just to have those "special areas" for public work projects and maybe even the mayor's house
- Walking around the map is boring in general compared to walking around in maps with weird shapes and corners
- Weird mayor name (I made the file in 2013. I was going through the typical random/kawaii phase at the time)


I honestly just want to start completely new, but the paths though..those were really time consuming along with getting gracie for the emporium


----------



## Tremens

Soushi said:


> I want to reset ;; but I worked so so much to achieve what I wanted, I basically have most of the museum donations in and badges along with my dream villagers. More detail :



I'd reset if you feel like you've done everything ^^ A clean slate is super exciting, though daunting at first. 

I myself reset just yesterday, ended up with a pack of starting villagers that I really liked for once and one of my dreamies is moving in already! I'm really enthused to plan out my town again, though waiting for all the upgrades is going to be hell.


----------



## Bon Bonne

I keep considering resetting. I don't know if I'm really looking for input, as it's more than likely going to be done.
but I feel sorta guilty, as I constantly said I'd work with what I have. but my map keeps bothering me, and whatever. 
it's sort of a pain as I have 2 villagers I refuse to lose, and a third I don't really wanna lose, but I dunno. :| getting people to hold villagers is just a thing I never saw myself doing. but so was resetting. but I'm more than likely gonna go through with it. 
I just worry that it'll make me feel worse if I do it, I guess. x__x''


----------



## creamyy

*Is it worth resetting my town?*

First, I don't like the name of my town and I don't particularly like the rock placements, mayor house placement, and layout of my town. The only thing that's stopping me is my progress, which isn't too much considering I've had been living in this town for about a month. But that also means everything in the museum, everything on main street and all the money I have will be gone. I need my moneyyy.

I need somebody's opinion about this. Is it really worth it?


----------



## doggaroo

If you're not happy with your town then you should reset.  One month isn't that bad.  You can always trade your tbt for bells, too.


----------



## Khaelis

doggaroo said:


> If you're not happy with your town then you should reset.  One month isn't that bad.  You can always trade your tbt for bells, too.



This.

I did the same thing and I had around 2 000 000 Bells before I had to reset so I just swapped for TBT.


----------



## tae

exactly! i'll give you like 10 million bells per 100 tbt ! 
and a new town might give you more motivation to play again!


----------



## FireNinja1

A month? Oh yes, definitely reset. Get a holder if you can for all of the villagers you want to keep and all the items you want to transfer.


----------



## creamyy

I guess I just need a holder. where do I get a holder?
because I'd like to keep my 16 000 000


----------



## Llust

I'd just like to point out that there's already a thread for this that you can post on

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?86822-The-Resetting-Thread

Aside from that, if you don't want to lose your items, you could always have a friend hold onto your bells and everything and help you transfer them to your new town


----------



## X2k5a7y

Whilst resetting, I came across a town with Erik, Rosie, and Goldie! 
Along with them, there was Croque, who is my personal favourite and Naomi, whose design I like.


----------



## Khaelis

X2k5a7y said:


> Whilst resetting, I came across a town with Erik, Rosie, and Goldie!
> Along with them, there was Croque, who is my personal favourite and Naomi, whose design I like.



That's awesome! You don't get many towns that have five villagers you like. Most I've seen was two! Did you like the lay out and go with it?


----------



## X2k5a7y

Khaelis said:


> That's awesome! You don't get many towns that have five villagers you like. Most I've seen was two! Did you like the lay out and go with it?



Yeah. It's a pretty decent layout. Plus, the town fruit is cherries. Only two ponds. Plaza is right in the center. It's a pretty good map. Don't like the rock placements, but then again, who does? Lol.


----------



## Enderz

I only reset when I want to, other than that I don't want to reset all my work and those rare dlcs I got ;-;


----------



## creamyy

I'd like to reset, but I need somebody to hold my stuff so I don't lose my moneys. .___.


----------



## Khaelis

X2k5a7y said:


> Yeah. It's a pretty decent layout. Plus, the town fruit is cherries. Only two ponds. Plaza is right in the center. It's a pretty good map. Don't like the rock placements, but then again, who does? Lol.



Ah.. good ol' rock placement.. such a pain getting a good layout with respectable rock placement. Thankfully the layout I reset for that took 4 hours had good rock placement. Only one or two rocks were really in the way. Everything else sounds great though!


----------



## X2k5a7y

Khaelis said:


> Ah.. good ol' rock placement.. such a pain getting a good layout with respectable rock placement. Thankfully the layout I reset for that took 4 hours had good rock placement. Only one or two rocks were really in the way. Everything else sounds great though!



Oh, gosh. I could never reset for four hours....consecutively.
I guess, I've technically been resetting for months, now, lol. 
Congrats, though! I bet it was worth all the wait. I found a town with pretty decent rock placement, but I forgot to plot reset, and Angus moved it. It was only the second day. So, I went ahead and reset again. Here I am. I *plan* on keeping this town, though.


----------



## Khaelis

X2k5a7y said:


> Oh, gosh. I could never reset for four hours....consecutively.
> I guess, I've technically been resetting for months, now, lol.
> Congrats, though! I bet it was worth all the wait. I found a town with pretty decent rock placement, but I forgot to plot reset, and Angus moved it. It was only the second day. So, I went ahead and reset again. Here I am. I *plan* on keeping this town, though.



Yeahhh. I normally don't do it, but I happen to have a ton of spare time when I restarted my town and my brain seems to blank out repetitive things so I don't get bored of doing it.


----------



## olivetree123

cons:
- moving items back and forth
- loss of progress; I've probably unlocked and put more bells into this town than any other before
- i don't even really play acnl much anymore to justify a reset
- loss of bells i dumped into things which kind of ties into above

pros:
- resetting might be what i need to get back into the game
- not bored with the layout
- whole new experience

aaaaaaaaa--


----------



## sizzles

Thinking about resetting for the first time~ My town map is...well, rubbish. Re-tail and the plaza are tucked away in the corners, the river is really long, my house is next to the river leaving no space to put trees around it (why did I put it there?!) and I really want apples as my native fruit  I don't have any dreamies in my town either, so that wouldn't matter if I restarted. The only thing that is stopping me doing it is because I've unlocked all the shops, have a fairly big town tree and all my bells/items would be gone (I could find somebody to hold them for me though *wink wink, nudge, nudge*) Any thoughts?


----------



## JellyBeans

I'd just like to say to anyone considering resetting, if you think it would make your quality of play better: go for it. I have reset numerous times as I'm sure many of you know, and I've finally got a town I am happy with and will stick with.


----------



## sizzles

I've decided, time to reset! I hope it all goes well


----------



## laurenx

resetting! wish me luck


----------



## olivetree123

I still really want to reset but then I go through my storage of all the items I wouldn't want to lose and the stress kind of moving them kind of kicks in,,
but I'm just generally super unsatisfied with my town and would love to reset ;__;

also although it sounds silly i don't wanna lose some of the pwp requests i've unlocked! i've got some of my faves like the blanket and fire pit


----------



## Bubblegum K.K

I'm planning on resetting my town, sooo, yeah. Um, wish me luck!


----------



## Fairytale

So, I stoped playing acnl about a month ago. School is almost over so I'm playing again! I don't really feel connected to my town or villagers so I'm restarting. I put so much effort in it, so it's hard to let my town go.


----------



## NyanLolita23

So it seems like I'm kind of stuck in a rut when it comes to resetting my town.  Up until I got my development permit in my current town(Mossdeep), I was pretty happy with it.  Then  I realized that making a straight shot across the river to the dock would be impossible due to the river only slightly curving.  Not only that, but there are rocks where I had planned to build my campsite.  Super super frustrating, if you ask me.  On top of that, I built my house in a terrible place, and really, I don't really know where I would have put it even if I had a good place.  That'll teach me to rebuild early in the morning.

Besides that, I have apples in this town, and I got really attached to having oranges in my first three or four towns.

I only really have two or three pros to the map, one being that I have Marshal(I love that dumb little smug squirrel), as well as Chow and Walker.  I also have a nicely sized private beach, it's a west facing map, and the Town Hall and the Plaza are right next to each other.

I was thinking maybe I could ask my boyfriend if he'd hold my items for me again so I could reset, but he said no.  I think it's reasonable, considering I've put this on him a billion times(and it's only ever for the same two or three items, my favorite dress, my crown, and my harvest bed).  Maybe it's a sign I shouldn't?

I want to though, so bad.


----------



## StrawberryCream

I think if you're thinking about resetting, you will reset. It's a feeling that will be hard to shake because you'll keep finding the smallest problems with your town and end up wanting to reset even more. If you want to reset then you probably should before you end up making a lot of progress in a town you're unhappy with.
I can't see myself resetting anytime soon. Reading through this thread, it looks like resetting can become an addiction and you'll end up resetting every town you find because you can't find one with all your criteria.
Good luck resetting, anyone who is!


----------



## Orieii

StrawberryCream said:


> I think if you're thinking about resetting, you will reset. It's a feeling that will be hard to shake because you'll keep finding the smallest problems with your town and end up wanting to reset even more. If you want to reset then you probably should before you end up making a lot of progress in a town you're unhappy with.
> I can't see myself resetting anytime soon. Reading through this thread, it looks like resetting can become an addiction and you'll end up resetting every town you find because you can't find one with all your criteria.
> Good luck resetting, anyone who is!


I agree 100%
I remember when I went through the same resetting phase in WW. I really miss my old town in that game TTmTT


----------



## momayo

I'm gonna reset :\

I'm hoping that a fresh start can get me to start treating this as a fun game instead of a chore I have to finish.


----------



## HoennMaster

Dear ACNL gods, all I ask for is Apples or Peaches...is that so much to ask for?

Keep finding good layouts but don't only want those Apples or Peaches for fruit.



StrawberryCream said:


> I think if you're thinking about resetting, you will reset. It's a feeling that will be hard to shake because you'll keep finding the smallest problems with your town and end up wanting to reset even more. If you want to reset then you probably should before you end up making a lot of progress in a town you're unhappy with.!



YES. The whole "you just need to make your town work" thing just doesn't work for most people. You can make yourself love a layout your hate.


----------



## Liseli

I just restarted yesterday. Ended up getting Merengue, Bob, Blanche, Bud and Tom as starters. Not too bad tbh.


----------



## kendallrosee

I found myself in such a bad resetting rut that I had to take a few months off from the game. I restarted today and found a map I really like in the first four offered. Its really nice to be able to enjoy the game again and not just be staring at Rover for hours ^_^


----------



## Fighter_Kibbeh

I'm considering a reset, as I feel I've seen all I've wanted to in Pop Star. Everything is starting to get a bit bland considering I've done all I wanted. I've got all the villagers I want, made my town look beautiful, and all that. I want to see something new, or twist up my experience. I'm considering that, if I happen to reset, I could go completely pure and not do anything with time travel or buying villagers or anything. However, I'm also unsure of that idea because I don't want a town full of villagers I don't like. Either way, I'm still considering a reset... What do you guys think?


----------



## Steelfang

I agree with the thought that if you're tempted to reset, you probably should. Everyone's different, but I've found that at least for me, if something starts to annoy me in my town, and it's something that can't be fixed, like the layout or misplacement of a permanent PWP, it'll just aggravate me more and more as time goes on until I end up really hating my town and not enjoy playing it.

So, I'd say that if you're considering resetting over something that you can't fix, it might be worth doing.

That said, I recently reset my town. I dislike every single starting villager I have, but that actually kinda works in my favor, since I'm not going to care about any of them moving out, and, if I end up really hating the town, I won't be sad about resetting it before I get too far into it.


----------



## olivetree123

Decided I'm going to strictly limit myself with what I carry over and only keep my favorite items + sets that I'm gonna actually use in my mayor's home / items unobtainable in a NA copy of ACNL
Still a lot to move, but at least it's lessened a bit.


----------



## shannenenen

I've made the decision to reset both of my towns. The second town (my digital copy) has been reset and will now be my main town so I can have it with me at all times. I'm especially excited for it because I'm determined to create every pattern I use and not time travel, with the exception of plot resetting. My main town (cartridge copy) hasn't been reset yet, and I'm terrified to do that. I've had the town for over six months but I've decided that there were too many things I didn't like about it. I'm not sure what I'm going to keep from my main town and what to give away.


----------



## Odette

After months of not playing ACNL, I've decided to reset and start a fresh town... Problem is, I'm so OCD about the town map, it's exhausting. After 4 hours resetting last night, I found the perfect town map... until I found the native fruit was pears! All I want is Apples, why Lord, why!!!


----------



## KiwiCrossxing

*Should I do it?*

Hello.

I don't really like the layout of my town. The plaza is waaaaaay too close to the train station, the Re-Tail is not  near the island at all, and I don't like where my mayor's house is.

I have square grass and the ugly yellow town hall...

But, I have peaches as my town fruit, and the Museum is on the right side (I like it next to Kick's.).

I've already come so far... I have the dream suite and everything. I'm doubting whether to reset or not...

Any advice?


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Yes. Restart it. Get a town map that you really like. Make sure you place the mayors house in a good spot and have fun meeting new villagers.


----------



## KiwiCrossxing

Ok...


----------



## Beary

i say you should stick it out as long as you can
irl, nothing is perfect and you should accept that ingame too


----------



## conorbamodwyer

I think that if you hate everything in the main map that you are definitely going to end up resetting. May as well do it sooner than later.


----------



## KiwiCrossxing

If I do, I'll need someone to hold my stuff...


----------



## Ryzon

Beary said:


> i say you should stick it out as long as you can
> irl, nothing is perfect and you should accept that ingame too



The whole point of games is to escape the struggles of real life, so I think he should just start again if he isn't happy.


----------



## KiwiCrossxing

Ryzon said:


> The whole point of games is to escape the struggles of real life, so I think he should just start again if he isn't happy.



*cough* She xD

http://oi39.tinypic.com/2el9ov6.jpg


I agree though, thanks :3


----------



## toxapex

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?86822-The-Resetting-Thread 

You might get more help if you use this thread


----------



## KiwiCrossxing

tokayseye said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?86822-The-Resetting-Thread
> 
> You might get more help if you use this thread



Thanks! Didn't see that.. xD


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

I resetted a few days ago myself, as Labryth wasn't doing anything for me any more. Developing it felt more like a chore. However, I've started Mayscore, and although I do kind of miss my old villager (especially Kyle and Pierce), my new town makes up for that in a range of ways:

-Map gives me a very large surface area to work with, plus it cuts off a small sector of- which I love due to the feeling of isolation.
-Green train station, which works well for the natural setting I have planned.
-South-facing waterfall
-Peaches
-AWESOME starter villagers (excluding Monique)
-A second part of the beach that doesn't need a wetsuit to get to.
-Not too many rocks (rocks were a problem in Labryth)
-A natural peninsula in the northeast of my town that's perfect for my campsite.

No regrets whatsoever.


----------



## Alienfish

Got the game today really cheap so resetting like a bro. I am very picky with town map because I don't unnecessary land tongues here and there and i dont want to waste bells on bridges and **** and I want good villages. I will have fun for sure


----------



## EgotisticalKarp

I need someone to hold on to some items and money for me before i reset any takers? PM if someone will help me


----------



## Peebers

I reset today and I'm really happy about it! 

It's not like my old map (Which was near perfect, tbh!) but I'm not really one to heavily decorate my town with paths, PWPs, bushes, etc. I prefer a nice, laid-back town with flora and fauna scattered here and there, which is perfect for my new town map, since Re-Tail and Town Hall is in a secluded part, and the plaza is right in the middle and there's lots of space around it, giving me lots to work with!



Spoiler: My Map!












Oh, and I finally got something other than cherries as native fruits and triangle as grass! I got oranges (which will fit the summer-forest theme I'm going to try and make) and square as my grass!


----------



## StrawberryCream

I have no idea whether to reset or not. I have lots of villagers I like and rare items but I'm not really enjoying life in my town as much as I was in the beginning. I won't lie, I'd prefer to have peaches and my town map isn't that great in my eyes. If I am to reset, I'd most likely do it on friday or the weekend and I'd give away all of my rare stuff apart from a few items I'd like to keep.


----------



## LostWasteland

I'm thinking about resetting. ^^ It's time to start anew ^-^


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

LostWasteland said:


> I'm thinking about resetting. ^^ It's time to start anew ^-^



I would definitely advise it. Sure, you may miss your old town at first, but once you get down to it, you might end up loving your new town even more.


----------



## LostWasteland

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> I would definitely advise it. Sure, you may miss your old town at first, but once you get down to it, you might end up loving your new town even more.



^o^ Thank you! ^^ 
I'm in the process of finding a new town, now. I just now reset the game ^-^ 
I'm excited for what adventures will await me =]


----------



## LostWasteland

Okie! ^_^ 
I am now Mayor Candi☆ of SeaGlass! ^^ 
My starters are Buck, Peaches, Flora, Diana and Stitches =] 
Town fruit is Pears.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

Great starting villagers!


----------



## Souji

Decided to reset my cycle town and make it into a real town ^^ Can't find a good map though, hopefully I get peaches or pears c;


----------



## jeizun

i restarted my town, its name is florina and my starting villagers are beau, rocco, maple, queenie, and victoria. town fruit is peaches.~


----------



## AkiBear

I reset last night and I don't regret it at all. My old town was really developed but had a bunch of problems I couldn't look past. My new town layout is a lot nicer, with the beach on the left and it's connected, there's a huge private beach, and I really like the river this time. My native fruit is still apples (my old native fruit was also apples). My best friend is holding on to all my items and hybrids and it took 2 trips to unpack everything in their town.


----------



## Katelyn

I just reset all 3 of my towns last night ;w; In seriously hoping I won't regret this xD


----------



## JellyBeans

I'm unsure wether or not to reset. I've had my town since January and recently my amount of gameplay has been slipping. I want to reset and start again, just maybe get my sister to hold some stuff and money. IF anyone could visit my dream town and say wether or not I should reset id really appreciate it. I'd like to landscape after getting all my villagers rather than before, like I've done now.

DA: 6500-5106-9449


----------



## marierock13

@JellyBeans

If you feel that you've lost your connection to your town, it makes sense to reset. However, given that you still seem attached to it (not intending to do a "clean" reset, but instead saving items), why not just take the time to rediscover your town instead?

Just try spending an hour wandering around aimlessly, chatting with your villagers a bit, and see if that connection is really gone - less playing time doesn't always mean that you've come to dislike your town.

Looking at your DA, I think your town is quite nice, and I certainly can't tell that you landscaped before getting your final villagers.

It's up to you, but my advice is to give it some thought.


----------



## JellyBeans

That seems like the kind of advice I would give! I've decided to do a clean reset as I've just stopped playing. I will walk around for just a bit, just to see. Thanks so much!


----------



## Mycaruba

Just finished my exams bar an easy one, gonna reset tomorrow:]


----------



## Rosie :)

Hey guys. I am Ariel.
As of now I have all my dreamies.
I may get a new 3ds soon, as my screen is falling off, and I had to superglue it together.
I have enough money to make a new full house in game.
And I hate my town name.
But I have made so much progress.
And I hate my town map.
But I have all my dreamies.
So I want to restart.
But idk if I should
btw if you don't talk to a villager at all when they live in your town (not at all) can they still move?
I may transfer villagers, idk.
Should I reastart? PM ME!


----------



## mogyay

Rosie :) said:


> Hey guys. I am Ariel.
> As of now I have all my dreamies.
> I may get a new 3ds soon, as my screen is falling off, and I had to superglue it together.
> I have enough money to make a new full house in game.
> And I hate my town name.
> But I have made so much progress.
> And I hate my town map.
> But I have all my dreamies.
> So I want to restart.
> But idk if I should
> btw if you don't talk to a villager at all when they live in your town (not at all) can they still move?
> I may transfer villagers, idk.
> Should I reastart? PM ME!



probably sounds like you should if you hate your town map/name, two things you're not capable of changing.
and yep, if you don't talk to them at all they can still move.
feel free to pm me if you need me to hold some of your villagers for you!


----------



## JellyBeans

Rosie :) said:


> Hey guys. I am Ariel.
> As of now I have all my dreamies.
> I may get a new 3ds soon, as my screen is falling off, and I had to superglue it together.
> I have enough money to make a new full house in game.
> And I hate my town name.
> But I have made so much progress.
> And I hate my town map.
> But I have all my dreamies.
> So I want to restart.
> But idk if I should
> btw if you don't talk to a villager at all when they live in your town (not at all) can they still move?
> I may transfer villagers, idk.
> Should I reastart? PM ME!



I would restart; just get people to hold villagers & your money to get a full house.


----------



## confettistan

Hey folks, I was wondering, where do I post to ask people to hold my villager(s)? Please PM me an answer, I don't go to this thread often ^^'


----------



## MadisonCrossing

confettistan said:


> Hey folks, I was wondering, where do I post to ask people to hold my villager(s)? Please PM me an answer, I don't go to this thread often ^^'



I think here would be fine, or maybe the Blog Tree?  I don't know if the mods still want you to post about it in the Villager Trading Plaza anymore I haven't been there in forever, but that might be worth a try too.

Anyway, I've been on a hiatus since November, and I'm getting a town tomorrow!  I'm so excited!  The break was really needed, but I'm more excited than ever to start fresh again.

Wish me luck~! (*?・ｖ・)


----------



## confettistan

MadisonCrossing said:


> I think here would be fine, or maybe the Blog Tree?  I don't know if the mods still want you to post about it in the Villager Trading Plaza anymore I haven't been there in forever, but that might be worth a try too.
> 
> Anyway, I've been on a hiatus since November, and I'm getting a town tomorrow!  I'm so excited!  The break was really needed, but I'm more excited than ever to start fresh again.
> 
> Wish me luck~! (*?・ｖ・)



Thanks, it worked out on the trading plaza, I got some nice people offering ^^ 
Good luck with your town, exciting stutff!!


----------



## Rudy

I had to reset because I TT'd, and that ruined my experience. Then, I had to reset again because I did't like the new town I had.
Now I've got a new town, so I only TT'd to get stores, but I'm done and won't TT again. I love my new town and everything about it.


----------



## Chris01

The primary reason I have reset a few times  since getting ACNL in december would be mainly due to the crappy town layout or selection of villagers, but I love my current town dagobah and I will not reset no matter what!


----------



## inlov3withmusic

I reset recently and did a true reset. I didn't have anyone hold anything. The town I am in now has some issues and I am looking to reset again as they are bothering me too much. Ugh. 

Does anyone want to hold on to a TON of cherries and flowers for me?


----------



## Rudy

Pretty much what happened to me. I didn't play for almost two months because of that; my first town was perfect but the villagers made me want to reset, and I was too new to understand that getting a better layout could take forever.

I now have a town that is better than the previous one and I'm in love with it. Everything is just perfect about it and I don't see myself resetting anytime soon or later. I'm just going to be playing that save file for as long as I can, even if that would be more than a year.


----------



## Snowfell

Reset my newest town this afternoon. I loved the map, but didn't like the campsite placement, mayor's or town's name. I haven't found a new map yet, but I've decided on a town name that I like for when I finally find one.


----------



## Tremens

Not really a reset but I scored another copy of acnl for pretty cheap. So I made myself a town to just have wacky story fun in and I'm super excited? I'm focusing on not worrying about making it look pretty or limits on time travelling like my other town. I named it Megaton and I'm basing it on the Fallout games so it's gonna be a refugee town in a wasteland that I'll fill with kooky villagers. 

So far I have O'Hare, Dotty, Timbra, Samson, Goldie, Beau and Elvis uwu


----------



## Opei

I don't know guys, I'm having battles with myself...
I've been resetting town after town to find the perfect one, and I just can't decide on anything... I DON'T EVEN KNOW WHAT I WANT AS A THEME. So I've been resetting, hoping and praying for a good town layout with apples, and I thought I found it. But the thing is, all my villagers are so bad, I don't even want to talk to any of them! The layout seemed nice at the time, but now I'm questioning if I was sane or not at the time... I've spent countless amounts of hours resetting, and resetting, and OH GOD when will I stop?! I need advice mateys.
These were the guidelines I set for myself:
--The town must have apples (This can be switched, but the only other acceptable fruit is pears)
--The town must have a space where I can stick my house, the town hall, and the Brewster all in a line
--The town must have a nice open area for an orchard of sorts, so I now where to get all my perfect fruit along with all my other fruit
--The town will have an area for villagers to reside, so that I could know where to find all my villagers, and make a nice path that doesn't wind everywhere around town
--The town will have a police station in the residential area, because I feel that makes sense

Thanks for reading my rant, if there is a specific river that you think could help me tell me in the style of:
(Letter)(Number)(What Graph) EX: A3 Top-Middle

http://aclilyofthevalley.files.wordpress.com/2013/02/kawanokatachi.png


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Opei said:


> I don't know guys, I'm having battles with myself...
> I've been resetting town after town to find the perfect one, and I just can't decide on anything... I DON'T EVEN KNOW WHAT I WANT AS A THEME. So I've been resetting, hoping and praying for a good town layout with apples, and I thought I found it. But the thing is, all my villagers are so bad, I don't even want to talk to any of them! The layout seemed nice at the time, but now I'm questioning if I was sane or not at the time... I've spent countless amounts of hours resetting, and resetting, and OH GOD when will I stop?! I need advice mateys.
> These were the guidelines I set for myself:
> --The town must have apples (This can be switched, but the only other acceptable fruit is pears)
> --The town must have a space where I can stick my house, the town hall, and the Brewster all in a line
> --The town must have a nice open area for an orchard of sorts, so I now where to get all my perfect fruit along with all my other fruit
> --The town will have an area for villagers to reside, so that I could know where to find all my villagers, and make a nice path that doesn't wind everywhere around town
> --The town will have a police station in the residential area, because I feel that makes sense
> 
> Thanks for reading my rant, if there is a specific river that you think could help me tell me in the style of:
> (Letter)(Number)(What Graph) EX: A3 Top-Middle
> 
> http://aclilyofthevalley.files.wordpress.com/2013/02/kawanokatachi.png



I don't think you should worry about villagers too much in the beginning.  My villagers aren't super great atm, but I got my first dreamie on my second day for free, and things are starting to fall into place already on day 4.  It's not like anyone is really gonna care who you start with anyway. c:


----------



## Olivisigma

I think I should reset but I need someone to hold items?
Help?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Any tips on layout at all?


----------



## Snowfell

I've been through the train ride so many times I keep forgetting to name my character when Rover asks. I have to keep riminding myself that I'm not plot resetting and I don't want my mayor's name to be '5' or whatever.


----------



## Bubblegum K.K

I keep on resetting. I think I have a problem.


----------



## JellyBeans

Bubblegum K.K said:


> I keep on resetting. I think I have a problem.



Story of my life


----------



## creamyy

Town problems and I want to reset. Somebody willing to hold my items?


----------



## tumut

As soon as I earn a bit more tbt i'm planning on resetting because my town map is meh and I have an unwanted tenth villager. A fresh start will be nice, but I'm gonna need like 200 items held.


----------



## Rymi1

i would love to reset coz i want to have a Link town name and theme. But the problem is that i have 50 million bells and it would take ages to drop in someone elses town.


----------



## Awesomeness1230

I'm about to reset for the fourth time XD.


----------



## Kirindrake

_" Finally, after many days of preparation and work, I shall commence resetting for a good town as Keydrake crumbles into ancient ruins to the floor, with that memory forever to be cherished... "_

...On a less poetic sidenote, let the grueling death of me for the next 72+ hours begin QUQ


----------



## BluebellLight

I'm feeling the urge to reset Rosebud because I'm too lazy to plot reset Peanut after plot resetting for Beau in my main town for 2 weeks straight


----------



## HHoney

I'm resetting later today.
I was a part of the summer challenge when my DS went back in time (???) 2 days. The town was ruined after that.

Now...New town. New theme.
I've been resetting since midnight, and 95% of the maps are so awkward. The other 5% do not have the native fruit I want.

Clean slate today! I'll post a map if/when I find a good one.


----------



## Lmaze

I played ACNL when it first came out and I played it for a year. I eventually got busy with school and put it down for a year. I picked it up again recently and really wanted to start a whole new town with new villagers! I love this town layout better than the last one and I just wanted a change up! I think it is truly up to you and you can play catch up. I love my villagers now and my town is coming along slowly but surely. I would like to keep with it for a while, though. Well until the next one comes out .. Which could be forever.


----------



## sseoni

I just came back to my game. I was going through a lot of problems, but now I am ready to restart my side game as my new one!


----------



## sherlockholmes

resetting defeats the whole point of animal crossing its a life simulator!


----------



## Azza

Should I reset? I'm having trouble landscaping, and it seems like everyone has the same map as me :/ I have 9 out of my ten dreamies, and I will only be able to keep 7 of them. Should I reset?


----------



## creamyy

I think that it's totally up to you. If it's just the landscaping that's bothering you, maybe look for some inspiration to help you think about how you can make it work.
I don't think it's necessary to reset unless it's for something you really don't like about your town.


----------



## HHoney

7 out of 10 Dreamies is really good!

The decision you have to make is... Is the town map/landscaping more important than your animal friends?
For some people they want the "pretty perfect" town. Others want all their Dreamies no matter what.
No right or wrong answer. I've wanted either in various towns. Good luck no matter what you decide!


----------



## Exxiilem

Sooo.. I reset again. XD Both copies this time. I had lost my 3DS XL for some time, and just didn't feel like playing on my husband's regular 3DS as it is too hard to see on it. (Curse my nearly blindness.) Anyway! I had been away for several months, and I didn't know who would be there, and who wouldn't be. I didn't want to risk the heartbreak, so I reset both copies, and started all over again. <3 This reset I ended up getting Marshal, and I really, really dislike him, but I am much too lazy to go through with resetting 1,000 times for dreamies. He will move out in time...


----------



## HHoney

Exxiilem said:


> Sooo.. I reset again. XD Both copies this time. I had lost my 3DS XL for some time, and just didn't feel like playing on my husband's regular 3DS as it is too hard to see on it. (Curse my nearly blindness.) Anyway! I had been away for several months, and I didn't know who would be there, and who wouldn't be. I didn't want to risk the heartbreak, so I reset both copies, and started all over again. <3 This reset I ended up getting Marshal, and I really, really dislike him, but I am much too lazy to go through with resetting 1,000 times for dreamies. He will move out in time...



Sometimes a full reset to all towns is just what you need - a true clean slate. My 3DSXL broke a month into playing it and I had to get it repaired by Nintendo but when I got my town back it just wasn't the same. I even knew the right time in System Settings & town time and it just didn't feel the same. I reset - my town is now perfect and I'll never look back! Good luck on your new towns! Hope you get at least one dreamie!


----------



## Awesomeness1230

I'm about to reset for the fourth time. Anybody think that's a bit drastic?


----------



## Exxiilem

H-Star said:


> Sometimes a full reset to all towns is just what you need - a true clean slate. My 3DSXL broke a month into playing it and I had to get it repaired by Nintendo but when I got my town back it just wasn't the same. I even knew the right time in System Settings & town time and it just didn't feel the same. I reset - my town is now perfect and I'll never look back! Good luck on your new towns! Hope you get at least one dreamie!



I ended up continuing to reset my copy several times. I haven't touched my husband's again. He swears he is going to start playing again, so it is up in the air. Ha ha. I currently have Pekoe, Tom, Elmer, Astrid, and Drift. None of them I am too big on other than Elmer and Pekoe. (She is such a cutie!) I need to rethink my dreamies, though. -sigh- Starting over is such a pain, and I always wonder why do I do this?


----------



## Rosie :)

Okay guys, I was wondering if I should rip up my town, or reset it.
I have all the shops, all my dreamies, an OK landscape, a bad town name (I honestly hate it), a MODERN police station when my town is fairy tail themed, a ton of hybrids, and my game kinda lags when I run.
I mean, I love my town, and my sister could always hold my dreamies, but, the fairy tail stuff, and the game I put 1000 hours of my town in gone, but I get my dreamies back, and I can start from scratch, and my town can be full of more potential, and I can plan it out, the way I want it to be.
I really am 50/50 on this.
Please help! It honestly does sound great to reset, it would only take a day to transfer my dreamies to my sisters town, and yeah.
Please help me ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also have most of my museum collected, but tbh, idc

- - - Post Merge - - -

Please help, if I reset, it's tonight!


----------



## HHoney

Rosie :) said:


> Okay guys, I was wondering if I should rip up my town, or reset it.
> I have all the shops, all my dreamies, an OK landscape, a bad town name (I honestly hate it), a MODERN police station when my town is fairy tail themed, a ton of hybrids, and my game kinda lags when I run.
> I mean, I love my town, and my sister could always hold my dreamies, but, the fairy tail stuff, and the game I put 1000 hours of my town in gone, but I get my dreamies back, and I can start from scratch, and my town can be full of more potential, and I can plan it out, the way I want it to be.
> I really am 50/50 on this.
> Please help! It honestly does sound great to reset, it would only take a day to transfer my dreamies to my sisters town, and yeah.
> Please help me ;-;
> 
> 
> Please help, if I reset, it's tonight!



What is your goal in resetting? I'm confused about why you would want to reset. You have everything unlocked. You have Dreamies. Is it the name? 

Modern police station looks really nice with fairy tale theme towns. Brushed metal versus darker wood.

It sounds like you want a new project. You've accomplished all your goals that you know of for now...what else can you accomplish in this town?


----------



## WitheredWingz

I'm really thinking about restarting my town. I am stumped on what to do with my current town's design because there are these empty spaces and really limited paths. The town life also very slowly when it comes to getting pwp requests (and yes i have tried to do the trick. still very slow). I cannot seem to get the perfect town rating no matter what i do, and since i haven't played in months i dont feel like catching up, plus one of my villagers (tammi) is moving so like aha yea idk.

The only problem in resetting my town atm is that i am attached to my villagers, hence why i get a mini panic attack when they're moving away unexpectedly. weh.

So if you dont think i should reset my town, here's my dream address so that you may give me some suggestions to make my town look better or such: 5900-4190-2406


----------



## Momonoki

Does this map seem okay? I just picked up the game after a long hiatus and I'm thinking of resetting again. Perfectionist.

[EDIT] I realised I'll never be happy with this town, so resetting it is.


----------



## mintellect

Everybody should be asking themselves this question:

"Why do I truly want to reset?"

What was the thing that sparked this idea of resetting?

"I hate my villagers"- never fear, cycling is here!
"I'm tired of my landscape"- cut down EVERY tree, and dig up EVERY bush. Store the flowers or get them out of the way somehow. Bam, ya gotta clean slate to work with.
"My mayor's home/ a permanent PWP is in a meh location"- can you make it work? Then do so. If you truly think it's unfixable, reset.
"I just want something new!"-get a second copy.
"I dislike my town name/ mayor name/ mayor face/ town layout/ something else major and unchangeable that will haunt me forever"- you should probably reset.

Now, ask yourself,

"What is at stake?"

What is stopping you from resetting?

"I have a lot of dreamies"- you can get them back. The ones that are most valuable to you/ you payed the most for, get held by someone if possible, but don't go through the trouble of getting every single one held unless you have less than five.
"My house is fully expanded"- bells are easy to make. Does it really matter the size of your home if it's in a bad location?
"I have a lot of badges/ donated items to museum/ lots of stuff cataloged/ nearly compete encyclopedia"- progress can be remade. It won't be easy, but there are lots of members willing to let you catalog things, donate museum paintings, statues or fossils to you, and other things to help you back on your feet.
"I have lots of rare stuff/ lots of money"- most members here are very kind and will hold your things for little or no cost. Just make sure not to bring EVERYTHING, just the rare stuff and money you really need. You can get that watermelon shirt again, but maybe not that Japanese exclusive DLC. Also, make sure they have all positive ratings! Most people here are nice, but there are some tricksters who, once they have your things, will unfriend you with no way to get them back...

So, to reset or not to reset? That is up to you.


----------



## Balloon Boy

If anyone wants to reset, I'll hold their stuff for free. :3


----------



## Pinkfluffyunicorns123

Hi. The reason I'm thinking of resetting is because I'm having trouble unlocking the dream suite, and I really don't want an incomplete main street. Basically, I read that to unlock it you go into the town hall the day after your first WiFi and find Isabelle asleep and she suggests the dream suite pwp, and that worked for me on my last town. However, this time round I forgot to log on the day after my first WiFi and more than a week later Isabelle has still been awake every time I have visited the town hall. Have I really missed the opportunity to unlock it? Is there ANYTHING I can do?


----------



## JellyBeans

Pinkfluffyunicorns123 said:


> Hi. The reason I'm thinking of resetting is because I'm having trouble unlocking the dream suite, and I really don't want an incomplete main street. Basically, I read that to unlock it you go into the town hall the day after your first WiFi and find Isabelle asleep and she suggests the dream suite pwp, and that worked for me on my last town. However, this time round I forgot to log on the day after my first WiFi and more than a week later Isabelle has still been awake every time I have visited the town hall. Have I really missed the opportunity to unlock it? Is there ANYTHING I can do?


There's no set time to get the dream suite. As long as you have been mayor for a week, had at least one wifi experience and built at least one pwp, you should find Isabelle asleep. There was a hit of a delay with me getting the dream suite too; it's fine, don't stress about it and definitely don't reset about it


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Can anyone hold my stuff for me?


----------



## Mick

Awesomeness1230 said:


> Can anyone hold my stuff for me?



Depends, how much stuff is there to hold?


----------



## Awesomeness1230

A bit, maybe up to B6 or C1.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

JellyBeans said:


> There's no set time to get the dream suite. As long as you have been mayor for a week, had at least one wifi experience and built at least one pwp, you should find Isabelle asleep. There was a hit of a delay with me getting the dream suite too; it's fine, don't stress about it and definitely don't reset about it



Yep, this is true.  You don't need to have connected with someone (at least, I never did with any of my former towns, and it still worked), you just have to have 100% approval rating and have been mayor for a week.  You could wait 100 days if you wanted to; there's no point in time where the option to get the Dream Suite will completely disappear. ; v ;


----------



## olivetree123

I so wish second copies were easier to keep up with and really and truly worth the extra expense because I probably would benefit lots from one, haha
as it is it's been months since I've actively played ACNL and I've got everything set to go to reset, I just wanna scope out some dream towns while I still have a few leftover bells and the suite so I can check out what some people have done with maps.

Still very undecided on what I want my mayor's name to be and town name but hopefully I'm set soon, I really wanna get back into this game since I have lots of spare time for it this summer ;-;


----------



## Justinb113

I considered it earlier because I'm still really new to the game and it wouldn't hurt as much as if I did it later.

Why would I reset?  I have a bit of dead beach and knocked a present onto it.  And My beach/island is far away from re-tail.  And because I just got Flo and Olaf and aren't that keen on them.  

That being said, I really like Fang, Sly and Skye.  And Cole and Greta are growing on me a bit.  Plus I have a nice river and filled a lot of museum fish and sea creatures already.  So I think I'll stay.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Justinb113 said:


> I considered it earlier because I'm still really new to the game and it wouldn't hurt as much as if I did it later.
> 
> Why would I reset?  I have a bit of dead beach and knocked a present onto it.  And My beach/island is far away from re-tail.  And because I just got Flo and Olaf and aren't that keen on them.
> 
> That being said, I really like Fang, Sly and Skye.  And Cole and Greta are growing on me a bit.  Plus I have a nice river and filled a lot of museum fish and sea creatures already.  So I think I'll stay.



I would stay if I were you.  Dream villagers can easily be obtained if you're willing to do it!


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

i kinda want to restart...I have my house fully built and everything unlocked but i hate my town. The town hall is right next to the cliff so i can't like surround it in trees or anything. The only villagers I have that I would be sad about are Lolly, Agent S, and Filbert. Lolly i won in a drawing contest and I would feel really bad if she was gone! I want to restart because my town layout is so bad. There are too many rocks and my house is surrounded by villager houses and too many ponds. I have about 13 million bells in my bank so i can pay off my house right away if i did restart. And both my sisters have ACNL so i can have them hold onto my things. The more I type this the more im leaning towards yes. For people who have restarted, did you regret it? Were there certain things you did regret but no the whole decision? idkkk i think i might do it. and i have the Police station and i don't really like it but it's permanent

- - - Post Merge - - -

and my town name is Hyrule and i don't want it to be something that already exists ya know? I've had the game since it came out and i would be losing a lot

- - - Post Merge - - -

maybe i could have someone hold lolly i wanna keep her


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

i dont like it

- - - Post Merge - - -

im gonnA do it


----------



## Bjork

Hey guys! I'm new and this is my first post about something I've been thinking about a lot recently.

I really need some sort of assurance on restarting. Pretty much everyone I've talked to said to restart, but I'm not quite sure. I'm a very indecisive person.

So, I'm thinking of restarting because I don't really like my layout much, my house placement is pretty bad, and I don't really like my house at all (which I know I can change, but it seems like a pain). I like my neighbors, there's only one I don't really like much. While my neighbors are all good and I like them, I only really have one of my dream neighbors, Celia, which my friend has and is possibly willing to let me have. I'm just extremely hesitant because I've had this game for almost two years (since July 2013) and it's probably my most played town. I don't really want to get rid of all of my progress, but I have to interest in forcing my friends to hold onto all my bells (since I'm not too picky about my items, most are seasonal anyways). I really want to reset, but I feel like I'd be losing so much progress, although I haven't been playing the game a lot recently which is another reason why I think I should reset. What do you guys think?

(sorry if this is super long lol)


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

Hi! I'm restarting my town too. I've had mine since June 2013 and i feel bad restarting because i like how it started in 2013 and how its already two years old lol but im gonna have to get over it haha. I think you should if you really want to. Ive been spending the last two hours putting all of my bells and items in my sisters town and it's really tedious. And if you hate your layout now it's never going to get better because I've been contemplating this for a very long time and ive tried landscaping and changing the paths but im never satisfied. So go for it! It's a new start!


----------



## Bjork

i think i'm gonna reset! almost everyone i've spoken to said to, and i have an idea for the town!! i'm gonna call it fantasea (based off the azealia banks mixtape) and it's gonna have a fairytale theme!


----------



## Bjork

I did it!


----------



## louise23

i reset my town if you are not happy with it it is better to reset it before you do lots of work on it


----------



## Nizzy

Bjork said:


> i think i'm gonna reset! almost everyone i've spoken to said to, and i have an idea for the town!! i'm gonna call it * fantasea (based off the azealia banks mixtape)*and it's gonna have a fairytale theme!



i cant wait till you finish you town is finished!! i love that mixtape  are you gonna try to use on of the songs as your town tune?


----------



## Bjork

Nizzy said:


> i cant wait till you finish you town is finished!! i love that mixtape  are you gonna try to use on of the songs as your town tune?


yeah! i still have to decide which song though, maybe jumanji


----------



## Pinkatze

I've been thinking about resetting...I'm not too far into my town so it's not like I'll lose much (and I don't really have any dreamies, there's only two villagers I'll be sad about losing), but I'm still somewhat reluctant.
I don't like my mayor's name or where I put the mayor's house, and the layout is kinda bad.


----------



## Bjork

Pinkatze said:


> I've been thinking about resetting...I'm not too far into my town so it's not like I'll lose much (and I don't really have any dreamies, there's only two villagers I'll be sad about losing), but I'm still somewhat reluctant.
> I don't like my mayor's name or where I put the mayor's house, and the layout is kinda bad.


To be honest, I'd do it, especially if you're not far into the game. I was really upset about losing Celia, but I had pretty much the same issues, and I REALLY disliked my house. Plus, now you know more about the game the second time around, so you'll definitely get a better layout and if you keep trying, you'll probably get at least one of your dreamies relatively fast!


----------



## olivetree123

I had a town with a map that met 99% of my wants, but then realized the face I picked looks eternally angry with every single expression they make.
........................looks like we're goin' at it again.


----------



## rolal

i want to reset (even if my house is nearly completely paid off and all the fossils are in the museum x__x) but i have no one to hold my items/bells and my cat villagers right now :'(


----------



## Awesomeness1230

rolal said:


> i want to reset (even if my house is nearly completely paid off and all the fossils are in the museum x__x) but i have no one to hold my items/bells and my cat villagers right now :'(



How long will it take for you to pick the stuff? I can hold it but I'm resetting too so I can't wait very long for you to pick up 
your stuff. I can also hold oje of your dreamies.


----------



## rolal

Awesomeness1230 said:


> How long will it take for you to pick the stuff? I can hold it but I'm resetting too so I can't wait very long for you to pick up
> your stuff. I can also hold oje of your dreamies.



i have a loooot of furniture i want to keep (probably not all of it, but i have some rococo and princess stuff) and some clothing items too so it would probably take multiple trips to drop everything off. as for my cat villagers though, ideally i'd want all 3 of them being held! they're most important to me and my top priority tbh. if some kind soul could hold onto the others i think we could do the item stuff relatively quickly, it would take awhile for me to get the dreamies moved out though (i do tt)


----------



## Pinkatze

I ended up resetting my town after I got my friend to hold some stuff for me. I managed to find a really good layout with the perfect town fruit and circle grass (as long as it's not square, I'm okay with it). Not only that, but one of the starting villagers is one of my dreamies that was in my previous town!


----------



## Opal

Guys I really need help! I thought of an amazing theme for my second town but I'd need to reset it to change the mayors name and eyes to do it. Since it's my second town, it's underdeleloped and doesn't have any upgraded stores or anything, it's just a storage town. Though it does have an amazing map, I can find an equally amazing map when I reset. Only problem is I have all my dreamies and I worked hard to get them. It took forever to find every single one of them!

Is it stupid to reset my town just because of the mayors name and eyes?
The only thing that's stopping me from doing so are my dreamies ;(


----------



## Akimari

Opal said:


> Guys I really need help! I thought of an amazing theme for my second town but I'd need to reset it to change the mayors name and eyes to do it. Since it's my second town, it's underdeleloped and doesn't have any upgraded stores or anything, it's just a storage town. Though it does have an amazing map, I can find an equally amazing map when I reset. Only problem is I have all my dreamies and I worked hard to get them. It took forever to find every single one of them!
> 
> Is it stupid to reset my town just because of the mayors name and eyes?
> The only thing that's stopping me from doing so are my dreamies ;(



You can always cycle out your dreamies and have someone hold onto them so they can be transferred to your next town. I hate my character's eyes and if I wasn't so far in, I'd do the same as this.


----------



## Akimari

Okay, I need some hardcore advice here because I've been on the edge about resetting for months now, and today is just about pushing me over that edge. The layout of my town just bugs me to no end. My house is far away from everything, the beach is split up awkwardly and it has barely any width to it, I put my Roost Cafe in a really cruddy place too, and dear god the stupid rocks. The rocks are all placed in places where I want to path, and it caused a huge issue for me earlier in trying to align my flower arch between my tulip topiary's. Oh, and the river. It mostly splits my town down through the middle vertically, and I hate that so much. I want a river that goes more horizontally through the town. 

Plus, I hate my character's face. It's not terrible, but it's not the default face (the one that Villager from SSB has) that I would've loved to select. 

The problem? I'm really, really far into the game. T&T Emporium, all the fossils filled up, a bunch of the bugs and fish are cataloged in my museum too. I'm best friends with every Able sister, have my catalog filled up a TON, have a few Jacob's Ladders, a completely upgraded and paid off home, a lot of different emoticons on my emote page, a good 20+ hours worth of pathing, and a complete hybrid garden set up.

If I were to reset, I would have a LOT to transfer. Not only in terms of my flowers and furniture, but I'd also want to buy everything I've gotten from my catalog so I could collect it in my new town and add it on there. I do NOT want to start over with the catalog, but I also know how tedious and long it will take to transfer it all over. (I plan to just time travel to get all the items delivered within a decent amount of time instead of waiting twice a day for the mail.) 

I just do not know what to do. Getting a whole new game is an option, true, but we don't really have the money for that and I'm just incredibly unhappy with my town layout. None of my villagers really stick out to me either, save for maybe two of them, but not enough for me to be too sad if I were to lose 'em. 

Please help.


----------



## JellyBeans

Akimari said:


> Snip because big



I definitely think you should reset.
100%.
But, it's not fun to restart and have every furniture piece, tons of money and owners and everything ready. Dont do a clean reset, but don't being everything. Go halfway and just bring the bare essentials: 2 of every flower so you can breed them, enough bells to pay for a house, and some furniture to get you started. There are plenty of kind people on the forums who will let you catalog and buy stuff that you need. 
Basically, definitely reset, and get someone to hold the bare essentials (enough money, 2 of every flower and some furniture)
It'll be possible to get back furniture and villagers and bells, but you'll never be able to undo your map or face. Also, I'd you don't reset now, you'll get even further into the game.


----------



## Balam Ajaw

Right now I want to reset because I don't like too much my town map.


----------



## Akimari

JellyBeans said:


> I definitely think you should reset.
> 100%.
> But, it's not fun to restart and have every furniture piece, tons of money and owners and everything ready. Dont do a clean reset, but don't being everything. Go halfway and just bring the bare essentials: 2 of every flower so you can breed them, enough bells to pay for a house, and some furniture to get you started. There are plenty of kind people on the forums who will let you catalog and buy stuff that you need.
> Basically, definitely reset, and get someone to hold the bare essentials (enough money, 2 of every flower and some furniture)
> It'll be possible to get back furniture and villagers and bells, but you'll never be able to undo your map or face. Also, I'd you don't reset now, you'll get even further into the game.


I finally did end up resetting today before reading this response, and I found that I didn't like bringing over so much of my stuff. It felt weird starting off with so much of my furniture, clothes, etc, so I ended up selling everything except for my rare collectible coffee stuff from The Roost, two or three furniture things, all my precious gyroids since I plan to remake my basement Moon Cult, and one shirt, hat, glasses, etc. Even sold off my silver tools, only keeping my silver axe and golden axe because cool stumps and non-breakable axe. (Oh, and golden watering can because I can't set up an ordinance yet and transferred all my hybrids over)

Either way, I'm SO much happier with this town layout. Didn't take hours of plot resetting, I love my characters face now, the Retail is on the north side and closer to the station and my house is nice and close to it, my villagers have good houses, my beach isn't split in half down the middle due to the river, it's just beautiful.


----------



## Alpha_BatWolf_Tsukuri

luckily for me I have 2 copies but on my main I have soo many projects up and it's looking really nice got tons of flowers and my fruit trees are in good places...caf? in perfect spot....but 1 dreamie moved out while I was on vacation my darn sis didn't keep up with my game for me...and now 2 villagers have moved in and are unwanted and are in bad places...I like my main too much to reset but my other copy I might redo to see what I get....


----------



## JellyBeans

S





Akimari said:


> I finally did end up resetting today before reading this response, and I found that I didn't like bringing over so much of my stuff. It felt weird starting off with so much of my furniture, clothes, etc, so I ended up selling everything except for my rare collectible coffee stuff from The Roost, two or three furniture things, all my precious gyroids since I plan to remake my basement Moon Cult, and one shirt, hat, glasses, etc. Even sold off my silver tools, only keeping my silver axe and golden axe because cool stumps and non-breakable axe. (Oh, and golden watering can because I can't set up an ordinance yet and transferred all my hybrids over)
> 
> Either way, I'm SO much happier with this town layout. Didn't take hours of plot resetting, I love my characters face now, the Retail is on the north side and closer to the station and my house is nice and close to it, my villagers have good houses, my beach isn't split in half down the middle due to the river, it's just beautiful.



Glad you did and you're happy with it


----------



## olivetree123

I keep finding perfect map layouts, then deciding "oh, I don't like this town name" or "I'm unsure about this face..." "do I really want to name my mayor this?" 
I'm really struggling to find something I can stick with, and it's really dejecting because these questions only arise _after_ I find the perfect map.


----------



## Akimari

olivetree123 said:


> I keep finding perfect map layouts, then deciding "oh, I don't like this town name" or "I'm unsure about this face..." "do I really want to name my mayor this?"
> I'm really struggling to find something I can stick with, and it's really dejecting because these questions only arise _after_ I find the perfect map.



For town names, go over it again and again in your head, ask friends for advice or what they think of it, and once you got it, try not think twice about it. I named my town after an item in one of my favorite shows, Yes Precure 5, called the Dream Collet. Ended up naming my town Collet. Not a perfect name, but it sticks for me. 

Do you have an alias you go by on the internet? If so, you can always use one of those. You COULD use your real name too but if you're not fond of your real name or if it doesn't really work well in-game (Like naming a character Rose wouldn't be too bad, but it may be awkward to name your character Jennifer) than try to think of an alias or favorite character name to use.

For face, the default face is my personal favorite. It's cute, the glasses all work well with it, and it's one of the reasons I reset my own town. I personally don't think one can go wrong with the default face unless they really do prefer something else.

Here's a guide to all the possible faces that you can get, so go through it a bit until you find something that you see and think "Yes, I want this on my Mayor." http://www.jvgs.net/new-leaf-face-guide.htm

I made the mistake of not knowing that I could choose my face based on my answers and had my first character stuck with the second face you see there for the girls, and I LOATHED it. Make sure to look through well so you aren't as unhappy as I was!


----------



## mintellect

I'm going to be resetting Startown in 30 days, does anyone know a good layout for a city themed town? I want cherries, space around the town hall so I can make a "mini mainstreet" with the police station and Roost, and have the houses all be aligned in some way (don't have to be right next to each other, just aligned somehow).


----------



## Barbara

I'm considering to reset. I've created my current town back in September last year, but have not played much on it since then and although I do have a lot unlocked and I love my villagers, it just doesn't seem right. I don't like my map anymore and know I'll remain feeling bad about my town if I don't reset. On the other hand, I'd possibly regret resetting and would have to start all over again...
Could someone please give me a list of things to keep in mind when resetting and pros/cons or something like that? I tend to have more use of that than advice, since I usually make up my decision myself eventually. Thanks to anyone who helps me decide what to do.


----------



## JellyBeans

Barbara said:


> I'm considering to reset. I've created my current town back in September last year, but have not played much on it since then and although I do have a lot unlocked and I love my villagers, it just doesn't seem right. I don't like my map anymore and know I'll remain feeling bad about my town if I don't reset. On the other hand, I'd possibly regret resetting and would have to start all over again...
> Could someone please give me a list of things to keep in mind when resetting and pros/cons or something like that? I tend to have more use of that than advice, since I usually make up my decision myself eventually. Thanks to anyone who helps me decide what to do.



Pros of resetting:
- You can choose a map you like
- you can fix anything you didn't like before (face,name etc)
- It's a new start  
- It can relight your interest in the game and encourage you to play more

Cons: 
- you have to start fresh and get everything going 
- It can take a while to find a map

On the whole, though, if something about your town bothers you or you're not interested in the game, you should probably reset.


----------



## Barbara

I think I'm doing it. When I start doubting, it usually grows bigger and bigger and then I'm in the nervous mode of when while saying goodbye to my villagers and stuff... I was wondering what, besides transferring stuff which I'm not planning to do, I should do before deleting my town? I already updated my DA, so I can view my town even when it's gone.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Barbara said:


> I think I'm doing it. When I start doubting, it usually grows bigger and bigger and then I'm in the nervous mode of when while saying goodbye to my villagers and stuff... I was wondering what, besides transferring stuff which I'm not planning to do, I should do before deleting my town? I already updated my DA, so I can view my town even when it's gone.



Just do it! Do you find yourself playing most days? Are you enjoying it? If not then reset, new town, new everything! Either that or if the stress gets to much buy another copy.


----------



## Barbara

Well, I haven't played much the last few months (my villagers told me I was away for 4 months!) but I'm unsure if I should blame that on school or disinterest. I have also achieved next to nothing compared to the amount of time the town has existed, so resetting won't really hurt. I'm bound to have a much better start now as I have holidays and much time to spend playing as well. Now I just have to see what kind of map I want, hopefully that won't take too long.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Barbara said:


> Well, I haven't played much the last few months (my villagers told me I was away for 4 months!) but I'm unsure if I should blame that on school or disinterest. I have also achieved next to nothing compared to the amount of time the town has existed, so resetting won't really hurt. I'm bound to have a much better start now as I have holidays and much time to spend playing as well. Now I just have to see what kind of map I want, hopefully that won't take too long.


Yeah, good choice. My dream thing is to have my cycling town made into a like wierd puzzle maze thing and my main town into a all wolf town, but it's gonna take a while and I don't want to reset :/.


----------



## creamyy

Not sure if I should restart or not. I have all the shops on Main Street except the fortune teller and although I do play every day, I want to change the way I play. I don't want to care about how my town looks, dreamies and how my town looks but then again, I don't want to lose everything.


----------



## louise23

you can get the shops back and everything else


----------



## Ceres

Hey guys! Haven't been here in a while since I went on hiatus a little over a year ago.

Wondering if I should reset. I haven't played the game since I left but I have popped in on a new character to look at my town again at random times. 
It took me a pretty long time to build my current town up, and I am a little attached to it...  which is why I'm unsure. But in general I'm pretty sure the reason I quit was because of my towns layout. I picked a town where the river runs through the middle but when I thought of it later, I really wanted a town with a small island and a big "mainland" area. I'd put my house on the island and have tons of room for PWPs which is what I lack in my current town.
The last straw was probably the placement of my police station. I couldn't find a better spot for it at the time but I am pretty unhappy with what I worked out.

I would of course have a friend hold on to my items for me, but I'm going to really miss the fact that I had most of my dream villagers. I'm wondering if I should play a bit on my current town or just reset right away... I don't want to become too attached to this town though if I do reset. I was considering buying another game but I really can't afford it right now so I'm gonna have to deal with one save file.
I'm also a serious perfectionist when it comes to this game so I would have to reset for a LONG time most likely to get the town I wanted. And then do a lot of plot resetting for villagers... It looks like I'd have a lot of work but at least I'd have something to do I guess.


----------



## Dinosaurz

I would reset, you havnt played in along time and a fresh start would help you get back into the game. :3. Make new dreamies


----------



## Ceres

Slammint said:


> I would reset, you havnt played in along time and a fresh start would help you get back into the game. :3. Make new dreamies



Hmm yeah that is true... I also do really like it when I get a fresh start for my town. Its fun in a way building things up again. Maybe all the time I spend resetting for my dream town will just get me more excited to finally play again haha~


----------



## Dinosaurz

Ceres said:


> Hmm yeah that is true... I also do really like it when I get a fresh start for my town. Its fun in a way building things up again. Maybe all the time I spend resetting for my dream town will just get me more excited to finally play again haha~


Yeah, and you can do a giveaway/sell your old dreamies. :3. Just do it


----------



## bitterlings

I'm really on the fence with resetting my town. On one hand I have almost all shops unlocked except for T&T emporium and the fortune teller, almost all my dreamies and I actually like the map. At first anyway, but now that I look at it it's just... meh.

I just feel really bored with my town and how i play. I'd really like a fresh start where i don't care who my villagers are and how my town'll turn out, just like when i first got the game. plus I'd really like to change my town name and mayor's face.

I haven't actually played the game in months and I might be losing interest honestly, so maybe a fresh start would get me back into the game.


----------



## koneko

resetting


----------



## Athros

bitterlings said:


> I'm really on the fence with resetting my town. On one hand I have almost all shops unlocked except for T&T emporium and the fortune teller, almost all my dreamies and I actually like the map. At first anyway, but now that I look at it it's just... meh.
> 
> I just feel really bored with my town and how i play. I'd really like a fresh start where i don't care who my villagers are and how my town'll turn out, just like when i first got the game. plus I'd really like to change my town name and mayor's face.
> 
> I haven't actually played the game in months and I might be losing interest honestly, so maybe a fresh start would get me back into the game.



I second this. I've finally achieved my dreamies, but somehow I just lost interrest in my town in the process. *sigh* what to do.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Athros said:


> I second this. I've finally achieved my dreamies, but somehow I just lost interrest in my town in the process. *sigh* what to do.


Is there a good reason? Like town name, layout or fruit. Or anything that is a good reason to reset? If not please don't reset, as there is no good reason for it and it would be exactly the same as before.


----------



## Kaiserin

my town was rested a day ago, It's totally worth It!
Starting fresh is the best thing ever.❤


----------



## Mint

I haven't played NL in so long and decided to start a new town yesterday. It took me a hour to finally find a town with apples as the native fruit. Was worth it though - I have a good layout and circle grass.


----------



## Snowfell

I think Rover's getting sick of me. One of the last towns he showed me had a weird river and SIX ponds. I think he's like " jfc what do you want from me???" at this point.


----------



## section

I plan on resetting soon. I want everything to be legit, not wasting time, stuff like that. Will update when i reset.


----------



## Snowfell

I have a dilemma. I finally found a map that I like, it has villagers that I like and fruit that isn't native to my other towns, however, I was in a rush and gave it a stupid name. Should I keep it with a name that'll probably drive me nuts or should I just cave now and continue looking?


----------



## Dinosaurz

Snowfell said:


> I have a dilemma. I finally found a map that I like, it has villagers that I like and fruit that isn't native to my other towns, however, I was in a rush and gave it a stupid name. Should I keep it with a name that'll probably drive me nuts or should I just cave now and continue looking?


Keep looking! I have a stupid name in Narnia and just keep going.


----------



## Hazel

I really want to delete my town but at the same time I’ve never made so much progress in a town before. I have millions of bells, a good few badges, fully upgraded house, some rare furniture, almost everything on Main Street unlocked (apart from katrina's shop), fossil section completed, lots of bugs/fish/art donated, some hybrids and some dreamies… I even did some landscaping. But ughh… Today I loaded my game for the first time in 3 weeks and all I did was walk around town before closing it down… It’s not that there’s something specific I don’t like (well, apart from my town name but I don't hate it either) I just have no interest in the town anymore. I was seriously considering getting another copy but I decided not to waste my money with HHA coming out in a few months. Ahh what should I do?


----------



## Akimari

Hazel said:


> I really want to delete my town but at the same time I’ve never made so much progress in a town before. I have millions of bells, a good few badges, fully upgraded house, some rare furniture, almost everything on Main Street unlocked (apart from katrina's shop), fossil section completed, lots of bugs/fish/art donated, some hybrids and some dreamies… I even did some landscaping. But ughh… Today I loaded my game for the first time in 3 weeks and all I did was walk around town before closing it down… It’s not that there’s something specific I don’t like (well, apart from my town name but I don't hate it either) I just have no interest in the town anymore. I was seriously considering getting another copy but I decided not to waste my money with HHA coming out in a few months. Ahh what should I do?



There's a lot of members out here who would help hold your bells and rare/desired items for you if you were to reset your town, so you don't have to worry about losing all of that. Though I'd recommend not transferring EVERYTHING over to your new town since that can ruin the fun a bit. You can also find people to hold on to your dreamies and hybrids as well.

I was in the same dilemma as you a month or so ago. All the fossils, full house, everything on main street unlocked, all of that. I reset, and I couldn't be happier. The truth of the matter is, you can earn it all back, and with the generous people on TBT and the ability to time travel (if you want to do that) you can very, very quickly earn back a lot of what you lost. I reset on July 3rd of this year, and it's the 17th and I only have two more fossils left in my museum, the T.I.Y., a fully upgraded house, and a town that I love. 

If you're feeling very bored in your town, then resetting may be the best choice for you since it gives you such a fresh start with things. There's lots of people here who will help hold your items and get your upgrades back and what not.


----------



## Hazel

Akimari said:


> There's a lot of members out here who would help hold your bells and rare/desired items for you if you were to reset your town, so you don't have to worry about losing all of that. Though I'd recommend not transferring EVERYTHING over to your new town since that can ruin the fun a bit. You can also find people to hold on to your dreamies and hybrids as well.
> 
> I was in the same dilemma as you a month or so ago. All the fossils, full house, everything on main street unlocked, all of that. I reset, and I couldn't be happier. The truth of the matter is, you can earn it all back, and with the generous people on TBT and the ability to time travel (if you want to do that) you can very, very quickly earn back a lot of what you lost. I reset on July 3rd of this year, and it's the 17th and I only have two more fossils left in my museum, the T.I.Y., a fully upgraded house, and a town that I love.
> 
> If you're feeling very bored in your town, then resetting may be the best choice for you since it gives you such a fresh start with things. There's lots of people here who will help hold your items and get your upgrades back and what not.



I think I'd only keep a few million bells, some rare items, some hybrids and the golden axe/watering can. That being said though it's still a lot... It would take a lot of time to transfer and I'd hate to be a burden to anyone... Ahhh I'm still so undecided!

Yeah that is true. I mean even if I start completely from scratch I'll still earn everything back... Wow you've made really quick progress! :O How did you manage that? 

I would really love a fresh start... But I'm afraid I'll lose interest anyways! >.< Ahh this would be so much easier if acnl had multiple save files! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I made a quick list of pros and cons and the pros outweigh the cons.... I'm even more tempted to reset now.... Argh I wish I could just decide!


----------



## Libra

Hazel said:


> I would really love a fresh start... But I'm afraid I'll lose interest anyways!



That's pretty much what happened to me. 

I restarted a few months ago, spent a lot of time finding a new map, transferred a few items and some bells over, did some plot-resetting and time-traveling, but then lost interest and stopped playing. Began again after a while, did a lot of trading to get a bunch of landscape items (flowers, bushes, etc...) but ended up with a voided villager as my tenth, who wouldn't leave so I had to make another villager leave first and thus lost interest _again_.  Finally, after a while I managed to make this villager leave as well and have since then been down to eight villagers and am now resetting for a ninth. I know it's a Jock, but they keep placing their house in a really bad spot and by this point I've spent too much time to "give up", you know? 

I'm determined to make this town work, so I want the house to be in a place where it's not going to annoy me later, haha.

In general, though; if you feel like reseting, you should do it. As has been said; many wonderful people here are more than happy to help you!


----------



## KingKyle

Sleepy said:


> Instead of resetting my lovely forever town, I have a secondary copy of the game for my resetting purposes.
> 
> I really recommend it for people. You can use it for villagers/trading/resetting/themed dream towns/storage/fun/time travel/etc.



Yeah I got a new copy for fun and resetting!


----------



## Akimari

Hazel said:


> I think I'd only keep a few million bells, some rare items, some hybrids and the golden axe/watering can. That being said though it's still a lot... It would take a lot of time to transfer and I'd hate to be a burden to anyone... Ahhh I'm still so undecided!
> 
> Yeah that is true. I mean even if I start completely from scratch I'll still earn everything back... Wow you've made really quick progress! :O How did you manage that?
> 
> I would really love a fresh start... But I'm afraid I'll lose interest anyways! >.< Ahh this would be so much easier if acnl had multiple save files!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I made a quick list of pros and cons and the pros outweigh the cons.... I'm even more tempted to reset now.... Argh I wish I could just decide!



Im gonna send you a PM, okie?


----------



## Hazel

I forgot how long map resetting takes. Starting to think Rover is just trying to wind me up with some of these suggestions! Oh well hopefully I'll find the perfect map soon


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Hazel said:


> I forgot how long map resetting takes. Starting to think Rover is just trying to wind me up with some of these suggestions! Oh well hopefully I'll find the perfect map for Kairos soon



I agree. It took a week for me to find my town and I still don't like it


----------



## mayorclara

I have reset once and I don't intend to do it again. The main reasons why I reset was;
1. My unpractical town layout
2. My villagers who never moved out no matter how much I hit them with my shovel/ignored them
3. My character's face (I know that's stupid but meh)
4. The name of my town. (The name was 'Cutie'. Need I say more?)

So yeah, that's basically why I reset.


----------



## Divergent

Hazel said:


> I forgot how long map resetting takes. Starting to think Rover is just trying to wind me up with some of these suggestions! Oh well hopefully I'll find the perfect map for Kairos soon



Are you looking for specific features e.g short river, east facing waterfall or are you just 'I'll know it when I see it'?


----------



## Hazel

I'm looking for:

- one pond
- centre plaza
- one long beach
- peaches, apples or cherries

And even those aren't really that strict. He keeps showing me maps with the weirdest river layouts and ponds everywhere!


----------



## Libra

Hazel said:


> He keeps showing me maps with the weirdest river layouts and ponds everywhere!



Yeah, I know the feeling. Good luck, I hope you'll find a map soon!


----------



## Hazel

Libra said:


> Yeah, I know the feeling. Good luck, I hope you'll find a map soon!



Thanks  I found one or two that were close but not quite right  Hopefully I'll find it soon, I'm itching to play the game already!


----------



## Akimari

Hazel said:


> Thanks  I found one or two that were close but not quite right  Hopefully I'll find it soon, I'm itching to play the game already!



I still have your stuff safe and sound at the beach by the way! Just PM me when you find your dream map


----------



## Hazel

Akimari said:


> I still have your stuff safe and sound at the beach by the way! Just PM me when you find your dream map



I will do  Thank you so much again for helping me out!


----------



## Libra

Hazel said:


> Thanks  I found one or two that were close but not quite right  Hopefully I'll find it soon, I'm itching to play the game already!



How's the reseting going? Did you find a new map yet?


----------



## yoshiskye1

okay, recently I've been considering resetting but it's such a mental debate so I've done my for/against

For:
.My town layout is awful. It's the layout with the huge peninsular in the middle and narrow bits all around. Wouldn't be bad but the town tree takes up all the damn space so it's all so cramped and hardly any room for pwps plus bridge locating is just 0_0
. I didn't realise that the roost is permanent and now i'm more aware of landscaping etc it's so in the way
. I didn't play animal crossing almost at all in 2014 so I've essentially only been playing in this town for around a year. Plus that huge skip took it's tolls so I've wasted most of my time trying desperately to fix the damage
. Since I got the game back in august 2013 I've just begun to realise all the things I want to do with my town and I just don't feel like I can do it with this town

Against:
. I have about 45m bells in the bank and I don't wanna lose it :3 although I guess an easy solution would be to trade it in for tbt then trade back
. I recently obtained 4/10 of my dreamies and it could potentially take a while to get them back :/
. It would take a fair bit of time to get shops/museum/town tree back to where it is now
. I'm afraid I would regret it XD although I'm not sure why I would as i'd have enough money to get me well on the way again but still :/

Any thoughts? and sorry for long post ^_^


----------



## Libra

yoshiskye1 said:


> Any thoughts? and sorry for long post ^_^



You can ask someone here on the forum to hold your bells and/or villagers, so that wouldn't really be a problem. The shops and museum and such might take some time, but you can always visit other players' towns if you want to do some shopping or use Shampoodle or something. 

As for regretting it; while that's always a possibility and risk, your list of why you should do it is far longer and more important than why you shouldn't. So personally I would reset, especially if you dislike your town map!


----------



## yoshiskye1

thanks for your advice! I am seriously considering it now. I have some close-ish friends on this forum and another site so they may  be willing to hold stuff for me, if not- no biggie! I can purchase/cycle for my dreamies again I guess. if anyone else has thoughts i'd appreciate input!


----------



## Akimari

yoshiskye1 said:


> thanks for your advice! I am seriously considering it now. I have some close-ish friends on this forum and another site so they may  be willing to hold stuff for me, if not- no biggie! I can purchase/cycle for my dreamies again I guess. if anyone else has thoughts i'd appreciate input!



Reading through your cons, pretty much every con you listed can be resolved  You can, like you said, get a close friend to hold onto your bells and stuff for you! It may take a while to transfer all your money and what not over, but it's totally worth it. 

You can also find someone on TBT to hold onto your dreamies for you! You'd probably have to find multiple people to hold your dreamies though since you said you have 4, but yeah, you can basically use the TT'ing method to get your dreamies to move out, have someone from TBT take the dreamie to their town, and when you get your new town, they can get your dreamie to move out and then you can come and take them back. I held onto a dreamie for my friend for a while and she recently took him to her town as well, so it's reliable. 

If you hate time-traveling, then yeah, you'll probably have to wait a bit to get all your progress on Main Street back. Me? I time traveled quite a bit and I'm already at the T.I.Y. despite restarting on the 3rd of this month. Plus, knowing what it is you need to do this time around to get the upgrades helps tremendously in actually obtaining those upgrades.

I say you go for it! Most people who reset don't regret it, at least from what I've seen. Just make sure you've got all your needs transferred over and what not.


----------



## Nataliesan

I thought about resetting but I spent so long on my house! Decisions...


----------



## yoshiskye1

thanks so much for your advice! i'll see what I can do in the way of getting people to hold my dreamies. you've been so helpful and I really appreciate it :3


----------



## Hazel

Libra said:


> How's the reseting going? Did you find a new map yet?



It's going slow, no luck yet. But I think I'm going to name all my characters after trees. I've got awesome names lined up for my side characters, still not sure about my mayors name though


----------



## jiny

I just resetted.  But it's going well so far. A friend of mine, Buggy on TBT let me come to her town and I got 99k bells from her. 
Shoutout to her! Squee! I resetted because I was bored with my town. And one of my *LEAST FAVORITE SPECIES OF ANIMALS*
, alligators moved in and completely destroyed it for me. I had a friend hold my stuff but then deleted me and took everything that I had. _Smh, so much for a friend._ I'm like wtf dude.


----------



## yoshiskye1

KawaiiX3 said:


> I just resetted.  But it's going well so far. A friend of mine, Buggy on TBT let me come to her town and I got 99k bells from her.
> Shoutout to her! Squee! I resetted because I was bored with my town. And one of my *LEAST FAVORITE SPECIES OF ANIMALS*
> , alligators moved in and completely destroyed it for me. I had a friend hold my stuff but then deleted me and took everything that I had. _Smh, so much for a friend._ I'm like wtf dude.



That person was kinda an **** for taking your stuff, but good luck with your new town yeah x


----------



## Hazel

Good news! I think I've found a town I really like <3 Gona play init for a bit longer to be certain but yeah


----------



## Libra

Hazel said:


> Good news! I think I've found a town I really like <3 Gona play init for a bit longer to be certain but yeah



Awesome! Can't wait to see your map! ^_^


----------



## Hazel

Libra said:


> Awesome! Can't wait to see your map! ^_^






This is what I've decided to go with. I'm 99% sure I'm keeping this one  It's not exactly what I had in mind but it meets all my requirements and there's plenty of room for PWPs etc  Molly is also one of my starter villagers (and one I was planning on getting for the town at some point) and her house is in a good spot which is an added bonus.


----------



## yoshiskye1

Hazel said:


> View attachment 137117
> 
> This is what I've decided to go with. I'm 99% sure I'm keeping this one  It's not exactly what I had in mind but it meets all my requirements and there's plenty of room for PWPs etc  Molly is also one of my starter villagers (and one I was planning on getting for the town at some point) and her house is in a good spot which is an added bonus.



yay! so glad you found such a nice town! Everything is so nicely positioned and you have so much open space and no awkward little nooks and crannies. good luck!


----------



## Libra

Hazel said:


> View attachment 137117
> 
> This is what I've decided to go with. I'm 99% sure I'm keeping this one  It's not exactly what I had in mind but it meets all my requirements and there's plenty of room for PWPs etc  Molly is also one of my starter villagers (and one I was planning on getting for the town at some point) and her house is in a good spot which is an added bonus.



Looks great! And yay for you having Molly! ^_^


----------



## Hazel

Libra said:


> Looks great! And yay for you having Molly! ^_^





yoshiskye1 said:


> yay! so glad you found such a nice town! Everything is so nicely positioned and you have so much open space and no awkward little nooks and crannies. good luck!



Thanks guys!


----------



## The221Believer

My brother has now decided he doesn't like ACNL, so he gave me his cartridge. I'm thinking I'll cycle from it for a while, then try doing a dark fairytale forest of some kind. 

...time to map reseeeeet. I'm not sure what kind of a map I want, but I'll know it when I see it.


----------



## yoshiskye1

The221Believer said:


> My brother has now decided he doesn't like ACNL, so he gave me his cartridge. I'm thinking I'll cycle from it for a while, then try doing a dark fairytale forest of some kind.
> 
> ...time to map reseeeeet. I'm not sure what kind of a map I want, but I'll know it when I see it.



just thought i'd say that I love your username. and your avatar. and your status. and your signature, and _everything_


----------



## section

Just reset today, I'm going to let fate decide stuff not going to get angry if I miss a day or something (although i'm going to try to play everyday.) Keep everything fresh and clean.


----------



## mintellect

Well, I've gotta do it.
In just a few minutes, my first town ever, Startown, will be erased from existence.
_Forever._
It makes me really sad. I've had that town since Christmas 2013. But I've made up my mind. I need to get rid of it.
But I have another problem... I have no clue what map to go for. My next town, Moonview, will be city themed, with a mayor called Serafina, who is brave, determined, and won't back down from any challenge. She is very experienced in karate and swordsplay.
But none of that's really gonna help me find a map haha. So, anyone know of a map that would work well with a city themed town! I'm resetting in just a few minutes so I need help now.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I did it.
Startowns gone.
After posting it to Miiverse, I feel kind of like crying. I know it sounds silly to be so attached to a game, but I was. 
I'm currently stuck on the screen where Isabelle is saying "It's done. I hope we meet again someday... Somewhere!"
Don't worry Isabelle, we will meet again... someday.... somewhere. ;-;

Sorry for making this so deep haha.


----------



## section

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Well, I've gotta do it.
> In just a few minutes, my first town ever, Startown, will be erased from existence.
> _Forever._
> It makes me really sad. I've had that town since Christmas 2013. But I've made up my mind. I need to get rid of it.
> But I have another problem... I have no clue what map to go for. My next town, Moonview, will be city themed, with a mayor called Serafina, who is brave, determined, and won't back down from any challenge. She is very experienced in karate and swordsplay.
> But none of that's really gonna help me find a map haha. So, anyone know of a map that would work well with a city themed town! I'm resetting in just a few minutes so I need help now.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I did it.
> Startowns gone.
> After posting it to Miiverse, I feel kind of like crying. I know it sounds silly to be so attached to a game, but I was.
> I'm currently stuck on the screen where Isabelle is saying "It's done. I hope we meet again someday... Somewhere!"
> Don't worry Isabelle, we will meet again... someday.... somewhere. ;-;
> 
> Sorry for making this so deep haha.



Good luck on your journey! I remember resetting my first town  had it for a long time. You will have fun adventures on your new one!


----------



## Sanxithe

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Well, I've gotta do it.
> In just a few minutes, my first town ever, Startown, will be erased from existence.
> _Forever._
> It makes me really sad. I've had that town since Christmas 2013. But I've made up my mind. I need to get rid of it.
> But I have another problem... I have no clue what map to go for. My next town, Moonview, will be city themed, with a mayor called Serafina, who is brave, determined, and won't back down from any challenge. She is very experienced in karate and swordsplay.
> But none of that's really gonna help me find a map haha. So, anyone know of a map that would work well with a city themed town! I'm resetting in just a few minutes so I need help now.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I did it.
> Startowns gone.
> After posting it to Miiverse, I feel kind of like crying. I know it sounds silly to be so attached to a game, but I was.
> I'm currently stuck on the screen where Isabelle is saying "It's done. I hope we meet again someday... Somewhere!"
> Don't worry Isabelle, we will meet again... someday.... somewhere. ;-;
> 
> Sorry for making this so deep haha.



Hope your new town does well 

I restarted my first town some time ago cuz I realised I wasn't donating to the museum and put PWPs in horrible locations and my map layout sucked too. Obv people would make these mistakes if they're a first time Anicross player


----------



## mintellect

So I found a great layout on my FIRST TRY, FIRST MAP!! It has peaches, I was hoping for cherries but peaches were my second choice. I'll post a pic later, it has the town square right in the center which I love! My starters weren't great but it's better to have bad villagers you can get rid of than a dreamie in a horrible spot!
I'm on my second day now, Colton is moving in.


----------



## Akimari

Magic Marshmallow said:


> So I found a great layout on my FIRST TRY, FIRST MAP!! It has peaches, I was hoping for cherries but peaches were my second choice. I'll post a pic later, it has the town square right in the center which I love! My starters weren't great but it's better to have bad villagers you can get rid of than a dreamie in a horrible spot!
> I'm on my second day now, Colton is moving in.



Nice!  I remember it took me like, 4 or 5 resets to find a layout that I wanted. I wasn't even paying attention to things like villager placement or plaza placement really - just a Retail close to my locker and a river that doesn't run vertically through my town.  (oh, and a connected beach) Enjoy your new town!


----------



## mintellect

Yeah, the river is off to the side and doesn't r in through the whole town. And there's two little pockets where I can put my mayor and an alts home! I've also already achieved a dreamie, Bunnie


----------



## tuftdeer

hello! i just recently reset my town i had since the day the game was released... the town was two years old as of july 4th. i had 9 of my dreamies out of 10, and mostly everything unlocked and finished. but thats why i reset since there was nothing left for me to do. but its a lot harder than i thought to build a town from the bottom up again! i got a nice map that i love and one of the starters was maple, so i'm really happy with it, but i was wondering if anybody here who hasn't reset or is planning on resetting... if they have any axes or tools, hybrid flowers, carnations, island fruit, etc to spare? i could really use anything honestly and i'd really appreciate any help from the community :3

i'm mostly looking for pink and blue hybrids, all of the rose hybrids (i'm missing orange, purple and blue, and need lots of pink ones!), all colors of carnations, lemons/bananas/coconuts/lychees/etc, axes (silver or not), a slingshot, bush and tree saplings, anything you don't want anymore, really! if you want anything in return, i have perfect cherries? but again my town is new and i lost everything so i don't have much to offer...


----------



## jiny

I'm thinking of resetting even though I have a fully upgraded house and more PWP's than I've had in my previous towns. 

I'm currently saving up to buy a new cartridge for fun and lie and say i joined in 2013 that probably won't work out because of th tiny tree. And I time travel a lot and my history of my town will be all jacked up saying April then September then April again. I mean I would time travel but not back and forth. I don't cycle and I time travel because I am very impatient when it comes to building my house and shops. I have Rosie, Felicity and Ankha they are some Dreamies, and I don't want to give them up since I gave TBT and IGB for all three. And at the time I thought my map was perfect, picked it and now I think it's a monstrosity of all maps. I put my house smack dab in the middle of the town and looks weird. I love all my villagers especially my dreamies. I don't wanna give them up. I'll probably give my other cartridge to my brother and I'll just transfer all my stuff in the new town. 

Please help! It doesn't really help considering the fact I reset almost all the time


----------



## OmiOracle

I thoguht I found the pefect layout but I really hate it....I would restart but I dont have anyone to hold Marshal and my items


----------



## fashions

I'm considering resetting.

I have some villagers who I really love (Marshal, Ankha, Fang, Bluebear, Fuschia), but because mainstreet has been fully upgraded, fossils completed, house fully expanded, I really don't feel like there's much for me to do in the game.

I've also been on a hiatus from the game for a while (~3 months), so I'm planning to go back to it, do some paths and talk to my villagers again to see if I want to keep my current town. I know all my villagers are still there because I saved and stopped playing on a day when someone asked to move. If I don't feel engaged, then I'll reset.

I have some TBT saved up so I can look to buy Marshal and Ankha (they were 2 of my starting villagers) if I reset. As for bells, I don't really care because I can work from bottom up. The same with hybrids and items (I don't have any super rare hybrids except gold roses), although I guess I can sell anything rare for TBT before I reset.


----------



## davidlblack

sharkstache said:


> well there you go




Just saying, I love your signature pic lol


----------



## JellyBeans

Still have yet to find a new town... Resetting is so hard >.<


----------



## Vida

I "restarted" my town (well, actually I saved my old town with powersaves and started a second town so I can go back to my old town as well) last night. Guess who 3 of my starting villagers were: Punchy, Merengue and Gaston! I call myself lucky lol


----------



## princessofhyrule

(i hope i am doing this right) Hello people, I want to reset my town but it's pretty difficult because I have three of my favourite villagers (Rudy, Drago, ROLF), museum and encyclopedia progress, quite a number of bells and objects (i do not have anyone to hold them), but i really hate the appearance of my mayor and the layout of the town. I am one week in. Some advice would be greatly appreciated, thank you! <3

EDIT: I've reset my town!


----------



## PaperBag

Thank Allah and the saints that I discovered plot resetting. Kyle was moving in, and the first place he set his plot disrupted a major pathway junction. Now he's off to the side in a place I had no big plans for. Props to the Bell Tree community for informing me about this tactic.


----------



## Melyora

I am doubting whether to reset my town again or not.

I restarted last time on the 7th of June or something. I really wanted to feel connected with my ACNL again. I got a great map and some good starting villagers, of which only Biskit remains. I could buy Fang, my ultimate dreamie, after 2 days of playing and I still adore him in my town.

All was well, I didn't TT at all and I felt a great connection with my town and villagers.
Until I got a bit bored one day (I had nothing else to do) and decided to try and TT one of my unwanted villagers out. It went well and no mistakes were made, but ever since I do TT quite a lot and it's made me feel lose connection with my villagers.

Now the only jock I like, Genji, has moved out accidentally... 

I still like my town, but there are some layout things that I cannot work around with and are starting to annoy me more and more. I feel the urge to restart. 
Only thing is that I have a lot of villagers I like. But I guess it wouldn't really be a problem to obtain them again, or start fresh with some new villagers.

If I reset, I won't ever TT again, that's for sure. Not ever. 

What are your thoughts? Should I do it? Since my town is still relatively new, not too much progress is lost for me =)


----------



## Dummo

Melyora said:


> I am doubting whether to reset my town again or not.
> 
> I restarted last time on the 7th of June or something. I really wanted to feel connected with my ACNL again. I got a great map and some good starting villagers, of which only Biskit remains. I could buy Fang, my ultimate dreamie, after 2 days of playing and I still adore him in my town.
> 
> All was well, I didn't TT at all and I felt a great connection with my town and villagers.
> Until I got a bit bored one day (I had nothing else to do) and decided to try and TT one of my unwanted villagers out. It went well and no mistakes were made, but ever since I do TT quite a lot and it's made me feel lose connection with my villagers.
> 
> Now the only jock I like, Genji, has moved out accidentally...
> 
> I still like my town, but there are some layout things that I cannot work around with and are starting to annoy me more and more. I feel the urge to restart.
> Only thing is that I have a lot of villagers I like. But I guess it wouldn't really be a problem to obtain them again, or start fresh with some new villagers.
> 
> If I reset, I won't ever TT again, that's for sure. Not ever.
> 
> What are your thoughts? Should I do it? Since my town is still relatively new, not too much progress is lost for me =)



I think you should reset! Especially since you're in the early stages of development and already have regrets and dislikes about the town (like the layout), I think it's a perfect opportunity for you to reset! Villagers can always be acquired through trades, so I don't think you'll have a problem finding the ones that you want back. I also found that each time I reset, I learned to really like another villager that was not on my original dreamie roster... so it's always nice to explore your options. But the town layout can never be changed


----------



## OldHill

I'm considering resetting my town.

I haven't played for almost two years so I honestly forgot how to play. My town is a mess. Flowers everywhere, trees that I don't want everywhere. The map is very awkward to work with. Not a lot of space to do anything. My cafe' is in a very awkward spot, as is my retail.

My only problem is, I've gotten so far in this game. I have every store unlocked. Mortgage almost payed off. I have almost all of my dreamies (almost all top tiers). So much furniture and so many clothes. I don't want to start from scratch to obtain all that again. But I'm very unhappy :/


----------



## tui

OldHill said:


> I'm considering resetting my town.
> 
> I haven't played for almost two years so I honestly forgot how to play. My town is a mess. Flowers everywhere, trees that I don't want everywhere. The map is very awkward to work with. Not a lot of space to do anything. My cafe' is in a very awkward spot, as is my retail.
> 
> My only problem is, I've gotten so far in this game. I have every store unlocked. Mortgage almost payed off. I have almost all of my dreamies (almost all top tiers). So much furniture and so many clothes. I don't want to start from scratch to obtain all that again. But I'm very unhappy :/



I say, reset, as all of those things are re-workable except the map and the placement of buildings on it! Find a perfect or near-enough perfect map, and now you have more awareness of where you want buildings such as the cafe to be, place them with more care so you won't think back in a month or so and regret it.

Villagers can be gotten back either by cycling yourself (if you don't mind TTing) or by trading with other users and their friendships with your mayor can be rebuilt again. The hardest thing for me when rebuilding is the catalog/museum/fish/bugs wiping and having to start from scratch again, but maybe it'll add that challenge and goal of trying to complete them back into the game? You could always migrate your mayor to another person's cartridge and move them back in afterwards if you don't feel like losing all of that (and, if the ability to migrate and keep catalog/fishlist is still a feature in NL)

Good luck! I hope you come to a decision you're happy with.


----------



## dudeabides

N'mind I took my resetting ? to that ask a question New leaf thread.


----------



## ShanaRawwr

Yesterday i just thought you know what im bored of my old town didn't like the layout hate my mayor and the way she looked only thing i liked was my villagers! Was a shame to lose them but im sooooo happy i started again  found a map i adore perfect for me  and im meeting lots of new villagers as my old town was at its limit and couldn't get any more D: best decision ive made in ages!! Did take me months to come to this conclusion though aha!


----------



## BaltoDork

I'm resetting soon and I have half of my dream villagers, but I'm just not having fun anymore because I hate my layout so much and didn't think it through at all. This will be my third time resetting and I hope to make it my last, so I'll probably spend a LONG time trying to find the perfect map. I feel insane because I'm leaving all of my favorite villagers behind, but I know with enough patience I'll get them back.. _I can't believe I'm losing Olivia again._

I couldn't see myself placing important PWPs anywhere I like, and all I've done recently was time travel to get rid of villagers I don't like, and even that has been failing me and I'm so sick of doing it, I miss doing stuff for my favorite villagers and not worrying about everything I don't like. I never plot resetted, and I really should have and I'll start doing so and hope I don't mess up, because Freya moved in not long ago but it was such a bad spot I didn't know what to do with it. 

This time I'm just going to be so much more careful and worry about the layout over getting any specific villagers. Hopefully I can get some of them back soon.. but it's so hard to earn TBT and that's how most go for, and I never have that many in game bells anyways. I don't know. We'll just see. I hope I have good luck like many others here and find a town layout that makes me not regret my decision!


----------



## ams

BaltoDork said:


> I'm resetting soon and I have half of my dream villagers, but I'm just not having fun anymore because I hate my layout so much and didn't think it through at all. This will be my third time resetting and I hope to make it my last, so I'll probably spend a LONG time trying to find the perfect map. I feel insane because I'm leaving all of my favorite villagers behind, but I know with enough patience I'll get them back.. _I can't believe I'm losing Olivia again._
> 
> I couldn't see myself placing important PWPs anywhere I like, and all I've done recently was time travel to get rid of villagers I don't like, and even that has been failing me and I'm so sick of doing it, I miss doing stuff for my favorite villagers and not worrying about everything I don't like. I never plot resetted, and I really should have and I'll start doing so and hope I don't mess up, because Freya moved in not long ago but it was such a bad spot I didn't know what to do with it.
> 
> This time I'm just going to be so much more careful and worry about the layout over getting any specific villagers. Hopefully I can get some of them back soon.. but it's so hard to earn TBT and that's how most go for, and I never have that many in game bells anyways. I don't know. We'll just see. I hope I have good luck like many others here and find a town layout that makes me not regret my decision!



You should villager reset for dreamies! I got all of mine on the same weekend and didn't spend anything! I definitely think it's worth resetting a lot for a map you're going to love - when I reset almost a month ago I was really nervous at first, but after a couple evenings of map resetting and then a couple more of villager resetting I was right back to enjoying the game again.

Good luck!


----------



## Melyora

Today is the day~! The day after my campsite is finished and a have a 100% chance on a villager.

So I decided to reset a bit to come along a villager to my liking (which is quite a range of villagers). I am writing this as I am doing resets.

I am looking for a lazy, a cute Uchi (Deirdre or Fuchsia preferably) or a cute peppy.

- On the first try, I got Biskit O_O I had him as an original in my previous town, but I want something fresh, so I declined and reset.
- Next was Henry. I don't really like the frogs, so it was a no for me, though he was reasonably cute. 
- Next, Chevre! Sooooo cute! But I already have two normals! I doubted for quite long, but decided to pass on her.
- Vic came next, but no, the Bulls are a bit too... meh for me.
- Next on, Charlise. Nooope, I have Paula and I realllyyyyyy dislike her. Don't gimme another uchi bear!
- Then Rasher, dang, he scared the crap out of me O_O
- Del NOOOOO, he was a voided move-in from another town... The inconveniences he caused me... Moving on!

At this point I am doubting whether I should have just taken Biskit or Chevre XD

- And then the next one is Marshal~! (*-*) Not again! In my 2 previous towns I've gotten Marshal from the campsite. He's so adorable, maaawwwwww should I do it or not? T~T No, no, not gonna be tempted by those eyes! 
- Ankha XD My gosh, what is playing on her radio? It's adorable! I've had Ankha as original villager twice, but in her original house she has no record player, so I've never heard the song! But nope, no Ankha for me!
- Goldie~ Adorable and cute! I do really really like her... But I have two normals already!
- Truffles... Is that a... peppy? 
- Victoria~! Ohmygosh a peppy horse! Oh dear I might want her! Although with her yellow cap, I fear she won't look good in other shirts.... No, I shall continue!
- Some Elvis-looking mouse... I don't bother with mouses XD
- Groucho, he seems quite cute, but Fang is my ultimate cranky~
- Marina XD Another normal.. Pass!
- Graham. No fan of the hamsters.
- Boone. No, no gorillas.
- Claudia. Pass!
- A duck...
- Eugene, but I have Colton as a smug =)

Alright, giving up for now, have to go shopping, yay~!


----------



## Hypno KK

If anyone is resetting and have a free spot in your town, would you mind taking one of my villagers so that he'll disappear when you reset? 

I'm having the hardest time finding someone to adopt him and I don't want him in the void (because even the trick about visiting someone with a full town isn't 100% reliable from what I've read here before), and I have my game on hold because he's in boxes :/

Thanks!


----------



## Hypno KK

I forgot to say, I can tip you in TBT.


----------



## Hazel

I restarted at the end of July and I thought I found the perfect town but now I'm really unhappy with it. I had everything planned out but TT and plot resetting just kills my enjoyment of the game (I don't know why I keep making this mistake!). I'm thinking of selling the furniture/hybrids/villagers I brought over from my old town and using my bells to buy tbt. Only thing is I don't know if I'll have time to play much now because college is starting soon. So yeah should I bother?! I miss playing the game but I just have no motivation to play in this town anymore.


----------



## Hazel

So I restarted again. Found a cool town map after around a half an hour of map resetting. It doesn't meet every requirement I have (it has two beaches instead of one) but it is pretty nice and my starting villagers are good too (Hopper, Erick, Wendy, Mallory, Biff). So I think I'm going to play in this town for a while and see what happens!


----------



## mayorclara

Okay, I just thought of this so yeah.
I have a feeling I should reset, but I can't decide.

Pros of resetting:
- I can sell all my current items for TBT and get atomenergien items for all that TBT
- I can get round grass like I want
- I can get the native Fruit I want
- I get to find a better town name
- I can take things slowly (no TT'ing)
- I get a fresh start

Cons of resetting:
- Losing some of my dreamies
- Losing T&T emporium ect ect
- FUNDS
- TOM NOOK
- FURNITURE
- HYBRIDS
- Have to let go of all the things I achieved easily by TT'ing

So what do you guys think!
Should I reset?
Please help!


----------



## HopeForHyrule

*Thinking about resetting and I'm seriously conflicted...help, please?*

Okay. So, I've had Balamb for over two years, I've never reset, ect. The town is an absolute mess. For many reasons: I didn't realize I could keep map resetting in the beginning...I put my mayor's house by the re-tail shop, everything is cluttered and even though I have FINALLY gotten all of my perma-villagers, I've been toying with resetting lately.

The main reason I wouldn't want to reset is because of my villagers. BUT I could create a backup of my current town and move them onto another cartridge and then move them back onto my newly created town (sorry if that doesn't make sense).

Anyway, do you guys think I should? Or should I just stick with the hot mess I currently have?


----------



## visibleghost

if the only reason you really want to keep your town is the villagers then i'd say reset. as you said, you can get them back. also villager resetting is a thing :>


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Yeah...my villagers really are the only reason. And all of my cataloged and unorderables, but those can easily be transported to a new town.


----------



## Gaby

I agree! If you're only keeping your town as is because of your villagers, I suggest resetting. Having a town you don't like can be super frustrating and will keep you from enjoying the villagers you have or your time playing. If you have a way of keeping your villagers and getting them back, then I say go for it! If I could I'd reset too, but I can't so...


----------



## Chris

Picked up a second* copy of the game cheap (about 30% off) and about to start map resetting. This will either take me an hour or a week haha.

*I actually used to own two copies back in summer 2013, but ended up selling it October the same year after college started up again.


----------



## Blondieboo13

I would definetely reset. You can always get your villagers back with time; your map is forever. D:


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Thanks, everyone! ^_^ I'm doing a "master save" of Balamb now and getting ready to reset. At least I know I can get back all of my villagers...and that makes me feel better about doing this.


----------



## teto

mayorclara said:


> Okay, I just thought of this so yeah.
> I have a feeling I should reset, but I can't decide.
> 
> Pros of resetting:
> - I can sell all my current items for TBT and get atomenergien items for all that TBT
> - I can get round grass like I want
> - I can get the native Fruit I want
> - I get to find a better town name
> - I can take things slowly (no TT'ing)
> - I get a fresh start
> 
> Cons of resetting:
> - Losing some of my dreamies
> - Losing T&T emporium ect ect
> - FUNDS
> - TOM NOOK
> - FURNITURE
> - HYBRIDS
> - Have to let go of all the things I achieved easily by TT'ing
> 
> So what do you guys think!
> Should I reset?
> Please help!



These are ALL THE SAME REASONS AS MINE. It seems you've already made a decision though, I saw your thread. I don't know whether to reset mine or not... I'm getting bored of my current town...


----------



## loitommalle

I'm thinking of resetting my town which I've had for six months now. I reeeeally just want a fresh start for everything and I'm totally ok with losing all catalogued items, game progress and whatnot. What's holding me back tho is some of my villagers are pretty popular (Groucho, Whitney, Ruby, Genji, Bob, Frita, Marshal, Beau, Molly, Tangy) so should I try TTing all of them out first so that someone else could have their dreamies or do I just let go..?


----------



## Akimari

loitommalle said:


> I'm thinking of resetting my town which I've had for six months now. I reeeeally just want a fresh start for everything and I'm totally ok with losing all catalogued items, game progress and whatnot. What's holding me back tho is some of my villagers are pretty popular (Groucho, Whitney, Ruby, Genji, Bob, Frita, Marshal, Beau, Molly, Tangy) so should I try TTing all of them out first so that someone else could have their dreamies or do I just let go..?



If you don't mind doing some intense TT'ing for this, then you should go for it. People love giveaways after all.


----------



## HHoney

The Resetting bug has been biting me for weeks...

But Resetti is the only one responding to my post.

So nevermind.

Screw You Resetti. I hate you.


----------



## GuyWithThePie

Wait a minute. You mean to tell me that you punks... dedicated a whole thread to resetting...?










...













*AAAAAARGH!!!*


----------



## Mairen

GuyWithThePie said:


> Wait a minute. You mean to tell me that you punks... dedicated a whole thread to resetting...?



um, I think you are misunderstanding. this thread is for people who are resetting their whole towns. as in, starting over, 100% new game. deleting the old save data, etc..


----------



## [wanderlust]

i'd like to reset, but i've been working on my badges, landscape, catalog, etc since 2013- so it would be a shame to reset and lose it all

*pros:*
- i have pretty much every public work project that ive been trying to get
- everything in main street has been unlocked
- it took a couple of months, but im finally satisfied with my path, flower and blush placements
- i unlocked the train station and town hall redesigning option

*cons:*
- i have 150+ flowers (hybrids & normal flowers) that i already organized into a pattern. i can always just transfer them to my new town, but then i'd have to think of new placements for the flowers
- i'd like to change my town & mayor name as long as my landscape
- my mayor's house placement is in an awkward area of the map
- i have over 90 million bells, which will most likely take hours to transfer


----------



## Jill

I would love to do a reset- but honestly I don't remember how the game started for me. And I have like more than 2/3 of bugs, fossils, and diving things. I have maybe 5 paintings (because I didn't know how to spot fakes.) And I've upgraded my house 4 times (maybe 5?). I've got the T&T 2nd upgrade (with the garden store inside). Logically I don't think I've done too much in this game with my 50+ hours and my 4 bronze badges. but like idk. Luckily I only have like 300k bells in my bank so I don't have to worry about transferring an insane amount of money xD

Obviously I'm kind of torn. Also I love my Bonbon, Bruce and Gala. <3


----------



## Bon Bonne

augh
I wanna reset because cycling for Dotty at this point will be a thorn in my side. I don't wanna lose most of my villagers. I could #yolo it, but in that case... why not reset? yeaaaaaaaah...
I resetted once before... and now wanna do it again. :/
if cycling would work out for me, I wouldn't care. 
yeah, I'd lose my whole catalog, along with a lot of other stuff... bleh.
if anything, I'd like to find people to hold 3 of my villagers... Tammy, Tex and Clay. and someone to hold stuff for me. 'cause there's enough stuff I refuse to lose tbh

I'd lose all my pwps, but I SORT OF don't... really care? /shrug
I just wanna have fun with the game and also wanna have Dotty again without a huge struggle. I should have cycled for her right away like originally planned, what a mistake.


----------



## Locket

Bon Bonne said:


> augh
> I wanna reset because cycling for Dotty at this point will be a thorn in my side. I don't wanna lose most of my villagers. I could #yolo it, but in that case... why not reset? yeaaaaaaaah...
> I resetted once before... and now wanna do it again. :/
> if cycling would work out for me, I wouldn't care.
> yeah, I'd lose my whole catalog, along with a lot of other stuff... bleh.
> if anything, I'd like to find people to hold 3 of my villagers... Tammy, Tex and Clay. and someone to hold stuff for me. 'cause there's enough stuff I refuse to lose tbh
> 
> I'd lose all my pwps, but I SORT OF don't... really care? /shrug
> I just wanna have fun with the game and also wanna have Dotty again without a huge struggle. I should have cycled for her right away like originally planned, what a mistake.



Try to go another week, and if you don't like Dotty being gone, then reset.


----------



## Bon Bonne

Aithycou said:


> Try to go another week, and if you don't like Dotty being gone, then reset.



well, it's already been months. I actually all but completely dropped the game because I got annoyed with cycling attempts not working. I'm way better off starting over, honestly. 
along with that annoyance, I really hate how there's a whole ton of open space behind town hall, and not enough in front. my pwp plans just haven't worked the way I wanted them to. that said, I'm not doing it instantly. I'm holding Mitzi for a friend, so it'll be a while.


----------



## BeanBoy

I really don't know whether to restart or not! Looking for some friendly advice! I've kinda got fed up of my town but it took me literally like 6 months to find the map that I have. At the moment I have turned my town into a cycling town to make some tbt!
Pros of restarting:
~ It's a fresh start
~ I can replace my house and cafe
~ I can get new villagers
~ Change placement of public-works
~ Learn how to use paths and place villagers in good spots!

Cons of restarting:
~ It took me so long to find a map I liked (I'm really ocd about it)
~ I have cherries and a train station that's not green!
~ I have completed fish, deep sea and nearly completed insect encyclopedias (But I guess I can catch the stuff all over again)
~ I don't hate my map, it's the best I've had, I'm just fed up of it
~ I really like re-tail placement
~ Can change town name!

So I don't know what to do! Please help!


----------



## HHoney

BeanBoy said:


> I really don't know whether to restart or not! Looking for some friendly advice! I've kinda got fed up of my town but it took me literally like 6 months to find the map that I have. At the moment I have turned my town into a cycling town to make some tbt!
> Pros of restarting:
> ~ It's a fresh start
> ~ I can replace my house and cafe
> ~ I can get new villagers
> ~ Change placement of public-works
> ~ Learn how to use paths and place villagers in good spots!
> 
> Cons of restarting:
> ~ It took me so long to find a map I liked (I'm really ocd about it)
> ~ I have cherries and a train station that's not green!
> ~ I have completed fish, deep sea and nearly completed insect encyclopedias (But I guess I can catch the stuff all over again)
> ~ I don't hate my map, it's the best I've had, I'm just fed up of it
> ~ I really like re-tail placement
> ~ Can change town name!
> 
> So I don't know what to do! Please help!




Have you earned enough TBT?
It sounds like you have already decided to reset; I know the feeling. Do you enjoy cycling? You could keep this town and start a new cartridge with a new town and start transferring items and bells over.

I am OCD with maps too. It takes a lonnnng time, days and days to find a map. You liked this map but not any more? 

Perhaps you are burned out. Maybe all the cycling has left you without the mental mindset of having a daily town with villagers you get to know.

Before you reset maybe take a day and plan out your new town - what do you really want in this new town? Who would you want for villagers? Would there be a theme?

Don't reset until you have a strong vision for where you are going - otherwise you may regret it, and start the resetting urges all over again.

Good luck!


----------



## BeanBoy

H-Star said:
			
		

> Have you earned enough TBT?
> It sounds like you have already decided to reset; I know the feeling. Do you enjoy cycling? You could keep this town and start a new cartridge with a new town and start transferring items and bells over.
> 
> I am OCD with maps too. It takes a lonnnng time, days and days to find a map. You liked this map but not any more?
> 
> Perhaps you are burned out. Maybe all the cycling has left you without the mental mindset of having a daily town with villagers you get to know.
> 
> Before you reset maybe take a day and plan out your new town - what do you really want in this new town? Who would you want for villagers? Would there be a theme?
> 
> Don't reset until you have a strong vision for where you are going - otherwise you may regret it, and start the resetting urges all over again.
> 
> Good luck!



Thank you so much for your help! I did like my map and I still do but not as much, it was the best I've had! But thank you for all your advice and I will definitely think about it before I do! I'm going to continue cycling for now though, I'm just scared that I will regret it if I do delete it!

Any more advice will be appreciated!


----------



## MayorOfBangtan

I've been thinking about resetting lately only because I have time traveled and set the day forward one day. I set the date back to my day but I still have the time off. (So I can play at night as well.) 
But I'm not happy with my map...I didn't know there were at least 10 to choose from, I thought there was those four. But now that I finally got the Police Station request, I don't wanna reset anymore lol
My villagers suck at giving me PWP request.


----------



## cIementine

still resetting for the perfect town; i have most of my dreamies sorted and ready to obtain! I want a super cutesy town.
my villagers aren't very varied, i want two smugs, two lazies, three normals, a snooty, an uchi, and a peppy.. that's hardly any guys and no jocks/crankies! ;A;
i have a fair amount of tbt for bells to buy landscaping products and some dreamies, and once my town has been found I will be stalking the cycling threads!


----------



## Sansa

BeanBoy said:


> Thank you so much for your help! I did like my map and I still do but not as much, it was the best I've had! But thank you for all your advice and I will definitely think about it before I do! I'm going to continue cycling for now though, I'm just scared that I will regret it if I do delete it!
> 
> Any more advice will be appreciated!



I would definitely consider getting a new cartridge too.  

My main village has most of my dreamies, a mostly amazing map, and I have most of the upgrades to my home, most of the mermaid set, T&T Emporium, most of the museum filled...it's too much to give up.  But it has cherries (I like apples so much more), square grass, and the town hall is way too close to the waterfall for my liking.

Instead of resetting, I traded in some games that I played once for a few hours before deciding they were boring, so in a way I didn't really spend anything on a new game.  Something to consider if you have any others around that you don't use.


----------



## BeanBoy

Sansa said:
			
		

> I would definitely consider getting a new cartridge too.
> 
> My main village has most of my dreamies, a mostly amazing map, and I have most of the upgrades to my home, most of the mermaid set, T&T Emporium, most of the museum filled...it's too much to give up. But it has cherries (I like apples so much more), square grass, and the town hall is way too close to the waterfall for my liking.
> 
> Instead of resetting, I traded in some games that I played once for a few hours before deciding they were boring, so in a way I didn't really spend anything on a new game. Something to consider if you have any others around that you don't use.



Thank you so much for your help ! I will definitely consider this!


----------



## EchoChan

I want to reset because my brother kept running through my town destorying flowers and planting pitfalls. But i don't want to loose my Alpine items and money so i'm looking for a person to hold them for me


----------



## KoalaKitty

I think one day I'll reset. I'm not far in, since I got my new cartridge about a week ago. But I know that one day I'll get bored and I'll want to reset. 

And to all those thinking of resetting: you should probably do it. You can get your dreamies again, or you can get new dreamies. You can unlock stuff fairly easily, especially if you TT. There are plenty of reasons to do it, and there are less reasons to not do it. Go for it! You can change all those tiny details you've always hated, and you can make everything perfect.


----------



## cIementine

still struggling to find the perfect town, i've taken a long break from resetting though. is it too hard to get a map with good villagers?


----------



## HHoney

pumpkins said:


> still struggling to find the perfect town, i've taken a long break from resetting though. is it too hard to get a map with good villagers?



Focus on the map.
Maps are forever!

When you focus on what you really want in a map you may find other villagers you might not expect.

The chances of having your first 5 to be all Dreamies are slim. But once you have a map you love, you can always get Dreamies later...after all the first 5 villagers is chosen for you - you can get 5 more through cycling threads on the boards or plot resetting.

Find a map you love and the rest will follow...


----------



## Magik_Mike

I have done 5 big resets. Each reset I would reset for the perfect town. I have had AC:NL since 2013 and I have said goodbye to some wonderful towns. It just gets boring once you've unlocked everything and got most the badges.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I named my town Applelu since Applejack is my favorite pony (CODE RED - BRONY ALERT) and I love the look of perfect apples. Honestly, I gave up some really nice towns because they had oranges, my least favorite fruit. That matters to me. It really does. 

I've given up so many towns over the past two years, but I don't regret any of them. I've found a town that makes me happy and that's what matters. I don't particularly care about starting villagers because you can always just get them to move out and get your dreamies in. They're not forever, but your map is.


----------



## lucyhannahg

m





Kippla said:


> I named my town Applelu since Applejack is my favorite pony (CODE RED - BRONY ALERT) and I love the look of perfect apples. Honestly, I gave up some really nice towns because they had oranges, my least favorite fruit. That matters to me. It really does.
> 
> I've given up so many towns over the past two years, but I don't regret any of them. I've found a town that makes me happy and that's what matters. I don't particularly care about starting villagers because you can always just get them to move out and get your dreamies in. They're not forever, but your map is.


MY OLD TOWN WAS CALLED EQUEST (equestria)

- - - Post Merge - - -

my favourite pony is applejack aswell tbh


----------



## Hazel

I've been resetting on and off for a month now. Rover keeps showing me these god awful maps... I'm sick of it!


----------



## HHoney

Hazel said:


> I've been resetting on and off for a month now. Rover keeps showing me these god awful maps... I'm sick of it!



I had a really bad round of maps a few resets ago. I got so frustrated I turned off the game, wrote out a list on paper of what I wanted. I took a few days off to think about it and give me space.

My most favorite map happened the next day I played. Don't give up - after a string of bad maps a really good one is around the corner! Hopeful for you!


----------



## Locket

Hazel said:


> I've been resetting on and off for a month now. Rover keeps showing me these god awful maps... I'm sick of it!



Heres a hint: Don't think about it. It works, youll get a PERFECT map if you don't focus on what you want.


----------



## Hazel

HHoney said:


> I had a really bad round of maps a few resets ago. I got so frustrated I turned off the game, wrote out a list on paper of what I wanted. I took a few days off to think about it and give me space.
> 
> My most favorite map happened the next day I played. Don't give up - after a string of bad maps a really good one is around the corner! Hopeful for you!





Aithycou said:


> Heres a hint: Don't think about it. It works, youll get a PERFECT map if you don't focus on what you want.



Thanks for the encouragement you guys <3 I'll keep going and try not to think about it too much


----------



## Hazel

I finally found a town I like and I'm hoping I can stick to it. It's not quite perfect but it's very close.




I'm not sure about my house placement (but I wanted to build my house somewhere I could plant cedar trees around it) and I don't like that bulge in the river but other than that I quite like it. It has triangle grass and pears too which is an added bonus!



The big thing that drew me to this town was the starting villagers! Erik, Wolfgang and Buck met me at the train station and Erik and Wolfgang are two of my dreamies! Their houses are in decent spots too which is good. I really like the other three as well but sadly I'll have to let them go at some point. Still, I'll enjoy having them until then.

I really, really hope I can stick with this town. I miss playing acnl so much!


----------



## MayorOfBangtan

Just reset my town that I've had since I got the game back in Feb. 
My reasons...
I messed up with my house. Made rooms too big and it aggravated me. 
I wasn't having fun with the game anymore. Naturally that might be because of HHD...But I was just starting the game just to make an appearance and then quitting. 
Hated my villagers. I had the same villagers since the time I moved in! Harry, Benjamin, Annabelle and there was one more... 
I loved Bubbles...She moved out about two months ago. :/ I even put her picture on the end table in my house lol
Hated my map... & wasn't happy with anything I guess. 

I've been thinking about it for about a month now and I finally went for it. 
My new town however has peaches! & I picked a pretty decent map that just seems HUGE to me compared to my old one. 

RIP Bangtan v1
Hello Bangtan v2


----------



## Kerrilea

I reeeeeally want to reset.  I don't like my map, or my villagers.
I have some good items, and I've upgraded two rooms in my house... but... I'm just not feeling it.  Y'know?

I'm strongly considering it.


----------



## Keiko

I think that resetting is just wasting your time and getting rid of all of the things you worked for. I think the only times you should reset are if your things are WAY too crazy messed up (like mine) and they have Raffelsia, weeds and angry villagers (I didn't have a 3DS charger) or if you cheated, like time traveling (if you are against cheating like me).


----------



## Jaffacakemunchr

I admit I've cheated (time travelled) on my game and I think I want to start properly from fresh again. Only pain is getting bushes again and stuff. Every time I have reset before I've had someone hold my money and furniture but I think I want to start properly this time with nothing at all.


----------



## Kaelyn

*edit* found someone to help


----------



## almyki

I got New Leaf close to when it came out, and after playing a lot for a few months, I just kind of dropped it.  I played without using FAQs, online play, cheats, or outside help almost at all, wanting to first discover things blind, and that was fine for the first time...  But after a while, there were lots of things I just never figured out how to unlock, or realized existed or how they worked, like how to unlock the police station or get Gracie.  I didn't even realize the fortune teller could open her own shop until this week!  

I came back periodically to check on my town and see if I got interest back, and this week it finally happened, but I realized while running around excited to remake my town, there was a lot I was unhappy with.  The town name was stupid, my mayor's face was blah, and the map was the absolute worst part. Re-tail was far from the docks, the plaza was stuck in a dead-end pocket that I rarely bothered to check, the town hall was in a random corner, and for some reason I thought putting the cafe in the very back corner edge not close to anything was a great idea.  I also never really checked the beach because I found it inconvenient to walk down what was essentially a dead-end beach.

So, I decided with difficulty to restart, despite my one favorite villager being in my old village.  I spent hours thinking up my Mayor's name, town, name, looking up map variations, and deciding exactly what I wanted, so I wouldn't have this problem again.

*Town Name:*  Ar?ma
*Mayor:*  Charmiša
*Native Fruit:*  Apples
*Villagers (8): * Chevre, Elvis, Pinky, Friga, Kevin, Erik, Pashmina, Ed.





*Fulfilled Requirements:*

Small private beach next to the diving cliff.
River contained to one side/area, front-facing, not splitting up any landmarks.
One long beach with exit ramps on each end. + One ramp is front-facing.
Town Hall, Plaza, and Re-Tail close together.
Re-Tail close to the docks.
Plaza in a high-traffic area, preferably centered somehow (NOT in a corner/pocket).
Good, open spots for the cafe, campsite, and police station near the three landmarks.
One pond!
NATIVE APPLES.
At least one neighbor I love. Chevre is so adorable!

*Unfulfilled Requirements:*

I wanted a 'beach 'pocket', but my beach is pretty uniform.
I wanted my river to start lower and have fewer turns, less squiggly.
My train station is green and I prefer red, or maybe yellow.
I don't like four of my neighbors: Kevin, Friga, Pinky, and Ed. Elvis is okay.
No Coco.

The main iffy unfulfilled requirement was the river requirement, but after thinking of ideas in what to do for that side, I like it a lot now. I'll make the inside-river the 'natural, undeveloped' side of the town and outside the river the civilization-side.  The neighbors are a work-in-progress, with Coco being my #1 priority. 

I've never tried setting down paths before in AC, but after hearing other people talk about them so much, I decided to try it out, and what a difference it makes!  It makes the town seem so much more organized and easy to understand.  I'm so excited for my new town now; I've never really had a big vision to aim for with my town before, but now it's like one big creative project.

Ali


----------



## Hazel

Even though I just restarted I'm still unhappy. I don't know what else I can do... *sigh* I'm considering turning to cycling


----------



## HHoney

almyki said:


> I got New Leaf close to when it came out, and after playing a lot for a few months, I just kind of dropped it.  I played without using FAQs, online play, cheats, or outside help almost at all, wanting to first discover things blind, and that was fine for the first time...  But after a while, there were lots of things I just never figured out how to unlock, or realized existed or how they worked, like how to unlock the police station or get Gracie.  I didn't even realize the fortune teller could open her own shop until this week!
> 
> I came back periodically to check on my town and see if I got interest back, and this week it finally happened, but I realized while running around excited to remake my town, there was a lot I was unhappy with.  The town name was stupid, my mayor's face was blah, and the map was the absolute worst part. Re-tail was far from the docks, the plaza was stuck in a dead-end pocket that I rarely bothered to check, the town hall was in a random corner, and for some reason I thought putting the cafe in the very back corner edge not close to anything was a great idea.  I also never really checked the beach because I found it inconvenient to walk down what was essentially a dead-end beach.
> 
> So, I decided with difficulty to restart, despite my one favorite villager being in my old village.  I spent hours thinking up my Mayor's name, town, name, looking up map variations, and deciding exactly what I wanted, so I wouldn't have this problem again.
> 
> *Town Name:*  Ar?ma
> *Mayor:*  Charmi?a
> *Native Fruit:*  Apples
> *Villagers (8): * Chevre, Elvis, Pinky, Friga, Kevin, Erik, Pashmina, Ed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fulfilled Requirements:*
> 
> Small private beach next to the diving cliff.
> River contained to one side/area, front-facing, not splitting up any landmarks.
> One long beach with exit ramps on each end. + One ramp is front-facing.
> Town Hall, Plaza, and Re-Tail close together.
> Re-Tail close to the docks.
> Plaza in a high-traffic area, preferably centered somehow (NOT in a corner/pocket).
> Good, open spots for the cafe, campsite, and police station near the three landmarks.
> One pond!
> NATIVE APPLES.
> At least one neighbor I love. Chevre is so adorable!
> 
> *Unfulfilled Requirements:*
> 
> I wanted a 'beach 'pocket', but my beach is pretty uniform.
> I wanted my river to start lower and have fewer turns, less squiggly.
> My train station is green and I prefer red, or maybe yellow.
> I don't like four of my neighbors: Kevin, Friga, Pinky, and Ed. Elvis is okay.
> No Coco.
> 
> The main iffy unfulfilled requirement was the river requirement, but after thinking of ideas in what to do for that side, I like it a lot now. I'll make the inside-river the 'natural, undeveloped' side of the town and outside the river the civilization-side.  The neighbors are a work-in-progress, with Coco being my #1 priority.
> 
> I've never tried setting down paths before in AC, but after hearing other people talk about them so much, I decided to try it out, and what a difference it makes!  It makes the town seem so much more organized and easy to understand.  I'm so excited for my new town now; I've never really had a big vision to aim for with my town before, but now it's like one big creative project.
> 
> Ali



I really like your new map!  I like your choice of requirements. That ramp to the beach is my favorite, and the Town Tree centered is really cool. Re-Tail isn't that far away, which is nice.

Chevre is so nice. Hope you have fun in your new town!


----------



## RiceBunny

almyki said:


> I got New Leaf close to when it came out, and after playing a lot for a few months, I just kind of dropped it.  I played without using FAQs, online play, cheats, or outside help almost at all, wanting to first discover things blind, and that was fine for the first time...  But after a while, there were lots of things I just never figured out how to unlock, or realized existed or how they worked, like how to unlock the police station or get Gracie.  I didn't even realize the fortune teller could open her own shop until this week!
> 
> I came back periodically to check on my town and see if I got interest back, and this week it finally happened, but I realized while running around excited to remake my town, there was a lot I was unhappy with.  The town name was stupid, my mayor's face was blah, and the map was the absolute worst part. Re-tail was far from the docks, the plaza was stuck in a dead-end pocket that I rarely bothered to check, the town hall was in a random corner, and for some reason I thought putting the cafe in the very back corner edge not close to anything was a great idea.  I also never really checked the beach because I found it inconvenient to walk down what was essentially a dead-end beach.
> 
> So, I decided with difficulty to restart, despite my one favorite villager being in my old village.  I spent hours thinking up my Mayor's name, town, name, looking up map variations, and deciding exactly what I wanted, so I wouldn't have this problem again.
> 
> *Town Name:*  Ar?ma
> *Mayor:*  Charmi?a
> *Native Fruit:*  Apples
> *Villagers (8): * Chevre, Elvis, Pinky, Friga, Kevin, Erik, Pashmina, Ed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fulfilled Requirements:*
> 
> Small private beach next to the diving cliff.
> River contained to one side/area, front-facing, not splitting up any landmarks.
> One long beach with exit ramps on each end. + One ramp is front-facing.
> Town Hall, Plaza, and Re-Tail close together.
> Re-Tail close to the docks.
> Plaza in a high-traffic area, preferably centered somehow (NOT in a corner/pocket).
> Good, open spots for the cafe, campsite, and police station near the three landmarks.
> One pond!
> NATIVE APPLES.
> At least one neighbor I love. Chevre is so adorable!
> 
> *Unfulfilled Requirements:*
> 
> I wanted a 'beach 'pocket', but my beach is pretty uniform.
> I wanted my river to start lower and have fewer turns, less squiggly.
> My train station is green and I prefer red, or maybe yellow.
> I don't like four of my neighbors: Kevin, Friga, Pinky, and Ed. Elvis is okay.
> No Coco.
> 
> The main iffy unfulfilled requirement was the river requirement, but after thinking of ideas in what to do for that side, I like it a lot now. I'll make the inside-river the 'natural, undeveloped' side of the town and outside the river the civilization-side.  The neighbors are a work-in-progress, with Coco being my #1 priority.
> 
> I've never tried setting down paths before in AC, but after hearing other people talk about them so much, I decided to try it out, and what a difference it makes!  It makes the town seem so much more organized and easy to understand.  I'm so excited for my new town now; I've never really had a big vision to aim for with my town before, but now it's like one big creative project.
> 
> Ali



You're lucky. Take good care of that map. I believe that is one of the most wanted maps in ACNL. I know when I reset, I spent about 3 days plot resetting and couldn't get that map with apples as a native fruit. To be honest, I would've taken oranges if they had given it me. That is a beautiful map.
Though, since having an "S" shaped river like that, I've grown to dislike it. The river being so small leaves more space for building, too much space for me. I ran into a "motivation" issue and just couldn't think of anymore areas to build. I also found that the more ground you've got, the more rocks you've got. There were too many rocks about for my liking.


----------



## almyki

HHoney said:


> I really like your new map!  I like your choice of requirements. That ramp to the beach is my favorite, and the Town Tree centered is really cool. Re-Tail isn't that far away, which is nice.
> 
> Chevre is so nice. Hope you have fun in your new town!



Thank you very much!  It took a long time to finally choose a map and have it have apples, but it was worth it in the end.

I love Chevre so much, and after doing some more research on all the villagers, I realized that she's one of my favorites!  There are only six goats in this game, and since I'm born in the year of the goat/sheep, I have a big soft spot for them.  She's definitely the cutest goat!



RiceBunny said:


> You're lucky. Take good care of that map. I believe that is one of the most wanted maps in ACNL. I know when I reset, I spent about 3 days plot resetting and couldn't get that map with apples as a native fruit. To be honest, I would've taken oranges if they had given it me. That is a beautiful map.
> Though, since having an "S" shaped river like that, I've grown to dislike it. The river being so small leaves more space for building, too much space for me. I ran into a "motivation" issue and just couldn't think of anymore areas to build. I also found that the more ground you've got, the more rocks you've got. There were too many rocks about for my liking.



LUCK?  Or is it SWEAT you smell???  Hahahaha, I did quite a bit of resetting myself to get this map, so I'm really proud of it.  I'm really happy to here that it's a popular map type though.  I had to pass up a couple other nice maps because of my apple requirement, and it was getting close to where I had to give up for the day... 

I don't think I'll have problems with too much space!  I really like how the river cuts the map into two sides, and all the buildings are outside the river.  I figure I can focus on making the town-side organized and pretty and I can let loose on the forest side with whatever trees and plants I feel like without worrying.  

The rocks is a real problem though, you're right!  I really hate them and they're all over my developing part of the town, in the way of the paths I want, plus one evil rock right on the perfect spot for the police station!  Grr, I wish there was an option to demolish even just one rock in the whole town.

Thanks guys, I'll do my best with it =3 .


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf

Ehhhh I don't know if I want to reset or not. Before I do I will probably cycle out my villagers because a couple I could get some goooooood bells for ;3
Anyway, here it goes:
Why I want to reset:
I haven't been on in a really long time for that game. I have tons of Perf. Pears and such and a bit of bells but I'm very bored with it. I didn't get too far. T&T Mart is the highest shop, only one emotion from Dr. Shrunk, and no Dream place thing. Not even a Museum shop!! I hate the layout of it and my house is in a weird spot (gg younger me). I also spent a LOT of bells on useless stuff so that's disappointing ;-;

If you think I should reset, tell me!! I can't decide and I need some opinions ;-;


----------



## Jaffacakemunchr

Dinosaur~Wolf said:


> Ehhhh I don't know if I want to reset or not. Before I do I will probably cycle out my villagers because a couple I could get some goooooood bells for ;3
> Anyway, here it goes:
> Why I want to reset:
> I haven't been on in a really long time for that game. I have tons of Perf. Pears and such and a bit of bells but I'm very bored with it. I didn't get too far. T&T Mart is the highest shop, only one emotion from Dr. Shrunk, and no Dream place thing. Not even a Museum shop!! I hate the layout of it and my house is in a weird spot (gg younger me). I also spent a LOT of bells on useless stuff so that's disappointing ;-;
> 
> If you think I should reset, tell me!! I can't decide and I need some opinions ;-;



Resetting can be fun! If you're really unhappy with the layout etc then I would reset before making any more progress in the game!


----------



## creamyy

If you're having any kind of thought of resetting then just reset. You're only going to find more to hate about your town until you do reset and sometimes it can be fun. Make sure you know what you want out of your new town like grass shape, train station colour, fruit, layout and town name.


----------



## Hazel

I think I'm going to reset again. I'm not happy with my house placement or my map. Plus Cole and Fusicha decided to plop their houses in front of mine -.-


----------



## Leoniex

I want to reset, BUT:
I have achieved the perfect town status (i have the golden can), all fossils in museum, qr machine (and patterns in town), expanded to all rooms except for basement, townhall renovation, 2nd floor in museum, flowerclock, the cafe, a lot of hybrids, T&T emporium, shampoodle & kicks, 2million bells in bank and a lot of furniture which I like.. 

The reason why I want to reset is because of my town map and because of my villagers (they are so ugly lmao)


WHAT SHOULD I DO HELP


----------



## cIementine

Leoniex said:


> I want to reset, BUT:
> I have achieved the perfect town status (i have the golden can), all fossils in museum, qr machine (and patterns in town), expanded to all rooms except for basement, townhall renovation, 2nd floor in museum, flowerclock, the cafe, a lot of hybrids, T&T emporium, shampoodle & kicks, 2million bells in bank and a lot of furniture which I like..
> 
> The reason why I want to reset is because of my town map and because of my villagers (they are so ugly lmao)
> 
> 
> WHAT SHOULD I DO HELP



you can get someone to hold your bells, furniture, golden can and flowers while you reset. I've had my town for two weeks and with a bit of time travelling, I managed to already get the caf? and second floor museum as well as the qr machine. everything else will take time, but if your town bothers you that much then a fresh start is all you need.
I wouldn't reset all that just because of villagers; after all, they're not permanent. however since your town map is annoying you too, evaluate what you want in a map and the pros/cons of your current one.


----------



## pepperini

i have a bad habit of wanting to reset everytime i get close to actually sculpting my town the way i want it to. like, i'll have really good villagers, a lot of bells, a lot of pwps unlocked, emporium, everything--and yet......it's just...sorta lacking? i think it's just my self-destructive tendencies coming into play because i feel bad that i've had this town for two years and yet i still feel the urge to reset :/ advice?


----------



## MayorOfBangtan

Resetting again. 
I love my map. Was in love with everything. 
I could have worked on the tree placement. Would have taken a while to get the trees where I wanted, but that was workable. 

But someone, Pudge, HAD TO MOVE RIGHT IN FRONT OF MY FLIPPING BRIDGE. WHY. WHY WOULD YOU DO THAT. 
I TT'ed. I tried. HE WOULDN'T MOVE OUT. 
So I resetted. I'm so mad. 

Ugh. 
At least I can make myself a little farm again like in my first map. I didn't have anywhere to place my trees where I knew no one would move ontop of them.


----------



## Fairytale

I've been looking for maps for weeks now. I'm getting really tired. I have this perfect image of this map, but it rarely shows up at the maps Rover gives me and sometimes when I do find it, it has too many rocks or it has oranges/pears. 

I just found a town where all the villagers were in the bottom of the map in a line and it looked very cute, and the villagers were amazing, Filbert my favourite was one of them. Plus it had peaches. I just couldn't keep the map since I didn't like the layout. It was hard to leave Filbert but okay. I just want a town with a blue or red station, apples/cherries/peaches, some decent villagers, not more than 3 ponds and now small areas. I know it's possible, I'm just very unlucky.


----------



## SuperTabbyChan

Hmm, I reset my file but I am okay with most layouts and fruit doesn't bother me. Villagers do. My goal is to have both Merengue and Diana in my starting town but if only one showed up would making my town a cycling town until I completed my dreamie list be a good idea. So unsure.


----------



## MollyTheDuck-x

For anyone who is sitting on the fence about resetting, my advice is to do it. Once you have found something you don't like about your town, it'll just keep bugging you and ruining the game for you. Remember that villagers, badges, shops, bells, encyclopedias and furniture can all be achieved again or bought through the forums, but map, fruit, grass shape, train station/town hall colours are permanent. 

It may take a while to find your perfect map but once you have, it's so worth it!


----------



## Wolfganglover

Hi Um I need help I've taken everything out of my town and into my locker ready to reset and I look around and I remeber stuff (cries) now I don't want to but if I do I want my villagers with me so if any1 can help me with items or trading villagers through I'd really appreciate it... I can only pay igb...so 15mill?


----------



## Chris01

I'm thinking of resetting my town.. only had it like 13 days, something just doesn't feel right about the town, the villagers are ok, but I dunno..what do you guys think I should do?


----------



## Romaki

Chris01 said:


> I'm thinking of resetting my town.. only had it like 13 days, something just doesn't feel right about the town, the villagers are ok, but I dunno..what do you guys think I should do?



It's better to restart when you haven't really achieved anything and haven't gotten attached... so if the map doesn't feel right to you - go for it!


----------



## mintellect

I like my map, already have 2/10 dreamies, and lots of hybrids and things, but a really small part of me is thinking to reset Moonview.  Although the map is great, I don't know where I'll put any of my PWP's. I just can't think of anything that works.
I'm trying to make a modern and city themed town. I love my map, I really do, but I have no idea what to do with it.


----------



## piske

Diancie Rose said:


> I like my map, already have 2/10 dreamies, and lots of hybrids and things, but a really small part of me is thinking to reset Moonview.  Although the map is great, I don't know where I'll put any of my PWP's. I just can't think of anything that works.
> I'm trying to make a modern and city themed town. I love my map, I really do, but I have no idea what to do with it.



Maybe post a thread about it? I think a lot of people would have an opinion and could help you! :>

I constantly have a nagging that I want to reset my map (because I hate the river layout), but I'm trying to stick with it. Since you already have 2 dreamies and hybrids, maybe ask for help and then you can keep your town :>


----------



## HHoney

Chris01 said:


> I'm thinking of resetting my town.. only had it like 13 days, something just doesn't feel right about the town, the villagers are ok, but I dunno..what do you guys think I should do?



Better to restart now after 13 days than to want to restart after 13 medals, all the shops open, all the hybrids, 10/10 dreamies...etc.

If it doesn't feel right now, it is probably not going to feel "right" eventually.


----------



## louise23

I would reset now it is good to do it before you have got far into the game


----------



## piske

NVM :>


----------



## louise23

i have started my town again a few days ago i really like the map


----------



## LegallyBlondie

I've had the same town since June of 2013 and I want to reset because too many people have the same town name, and I have too many rocks in the way of all of the paths that I've wanted. It's just so hard for me to let go because I've played on this map for so long and I just really like how both halves of the map are of equal size. It bothers me so much when the river doesn't cut it in half horizontally. Or when there's a strip of tiny land in the corners. 

I don't really care about villagers because I like a lot of them, so I could cycle my other cartridge and get the villagers I'd like. It's just the whole... *sigh* PWP's, re-catching all of my bugs... I don't know. All of this just to change the town name? And because of a couple of stupid rocks? I don't know. Everything else seems great.


----------



## HHoney

LegallyBlondie said:


> I've had the same town since June of 2013 and I want to reset because too many people have the same town name, and I have too many rocks in the way of all of the paths that I've wanted. It's just so hard for me to let go because I've played on this map for so long and I just really like how both halves of the map are of equal size. It bothers me so much when the river doesn't cut it in half horizontally. Or when there's a strip of tiny land in the corners.
> 
> I don't really care about villagers because I like a lot of them, so I could cycle my other cartridge and get the villagers I'd like. It's just the whole... *sigh* PWP's, re-catching all of my bugs... I don't know. All of this just to change the town name? And because of a couple of stupid rocks? I don't know. Everything else seems great.



That's a really tough question...

When you have had a town for as long as you have, it becomes a part of you - you have spent so much time with that town!

I understand the rock dilemma - I had a town for quite a while and tried to live with rocks - I am pretty sure that town randomly had the maximum number of rocks. 

If you feel like it, you could always get a second copy of New Leaf, and start playing with that town. Reset a bunch of times until you get the map you want. Use your IGB to buy new fun villagers here using the Villager Trading Plaza here on the boards. 

Since you have had this town for so long, it should be something you think about. I imagine you have been thinking awhile before you posted here. Give it a few days and see what your heart says.  It's a tough decision - good luck on whatever you decide.


----------



## LegallyBlondie

HHoney said:


> That's a really tough question...
> 
> When you have had a town for as long as you have, it becomes a part of you - you have spent so much time with that town!
> 
> I understand the rock dilemma - I had a town for quite a while and tried to live with rocks - I am pretty sure that town randomly had the maximum number of rocks.
> 
> If you feel like it, you could always get a second copy of New Leaf, and start playing with that town. Reset a bunch of times until you get the map you want. Use your IGB to buy new fun villagers here using the Villager Trading Plaza here on the boards.
> 
> Since you have had this town for so long, it should be something you think about. I imagine you have been thinking awhile before you posted here. Give it a few days and see what your heart says.  It's a tough decision - good luck on whatever you decide.



Honestly, I think I know what I'm going to have to do. I'm going to get a spare cartridge of ACNL, start over there. Once I'm satisfied that I do or do not need to reset, I can can move the cartridge save over to my 3ds's ACNL digital copy. That way I can keep both towns until Im 100% sure I can let go of the old one.

At the time I made 'Rosewood' I had no idea how many other people would name their town the same thing. It bothers me so much T___T; I mean I love the name and its great, but jeeesh, everyone I streetpass is Rosewood, and so many signatures on here are Rosewood......


----------



## piske

Ok, not sure if I should create a second town...part of me REALLY wants to try to get an awesomely plotted town like Royce or Sholee, but I don't know if I have the patience to do it.

Also, I really like the villagers I have in my town right now, I just don't like where they are ;_; I don't want to abandon my current town, but I feel like that's what will happen in order to dedicate time to plot re-setting a new town...

Any thoughts or advice? :>


----------



## Sap88

P e o n y said:


> Ok, not sure if I should create a second town...part of me REALLY wants to try to get an awesomely plotted town like Royce or Sholee, but I don't know if I have the patience to do it.
> 
> Also, I really like the villagers I have in my town right now, I just don't like where they are ;_; I don't want to abandon my current town, but I feel like that's what will happen in order to dedicate time to plot re-setting a new town...
> 
> Any thoughts or advice? :>



If I were you, I'd buy a new town (if you have money) and transfer them, and plot reset. It's extremely worth it to do so, and it'll pay off! Then you can have 2 towns, and double the dreamies! However, you can also ask people to hold them, or sell them and find them again!

TLDR: Buy a new town if you have money, or transfer them to create the town of your dreams!


----------



## skarmoury

*lies on the floor* I really don't know if I should restart either.

I mean, I've picked up this game for months now, and I promised myself I would make this town better than my first town which failed. But what bugs me now is my town map, how two lakes are surrounding my train station, how the rocks are in the way of my paths, and how my house is so close to the town tree that I just don't know where to place a path for it. The villagers' house placing are actually nice, but it's just... _the town map_.

I love my dreamies to bits, I've completed the shopping district, and I've achieved the perfect town status. I don't want to let go of this town, but I also don't want to let go of what I've already achieved and the effort it took me to achieve them. It's hard for me to connect to others from where I live, so it'll be hard  fixing a new town without the help of others. I also don't have a lot of time except during the Christmas break to start again, but I want to have a better town map. I don't mind about IGB; I have a source of TBT here and I can always buy some IGB with TBT. But everything else...

(I'm sorry if you're tired of the typical 'I'm attached to my town but I want to reset' dilemma QnQ It just feels better when you have other's confirmation-- for me, anyway. PS: I'm not bent on buying another cartridge; I want to use my money to buy more important things this holiday. :])


----------



## Sap88

skarmoury said:


> *lies on the floor* I really don't know if I should restart either.
> 
> I mean, I've picked up this game for months now, and I promised myself I would make this town better than my first town which failed. But what bugs me now is my town map, how two lakes are surrounding my train station, how the rocks are in the way of my paths, and how my house is so close to the town tree that I just don't know where to place a path for it. The villagers' house placing are actually nice, but it's just... _the town map_.
> 
> I love my dreamies to bits, I've completed the shopping district, and I've achieved the perfect town status. I don't want to let go of this town, but I also don't want to let go of what I've already achieved and the effort it took me to achieve them. It's hard for me to connect to others from where I live, so it'll be hard  fixing a new town without the help of others. I also don't have a lot of time except during the Christmas break to start again, but I want to have a better town map. I don't mind about IGB; I have a source of TBT here and I can always buy some IGB with TBT. But everything else...
> 
> (I'm sorry if you're tired of the typical 'I'm attached to my town but I want to reset' dilemma QnQ It just feels better when you have other's confirmation-- for me, anyway. PS: I'm not bent on buying another cartridge; I want to use my money to buy more important things this holiday. :])



Its ok! If you have the money, go buy a new town! It; gives you a thrill while not losing anothing! ORRRR you can simply create a new character! The thrill is new, but just no mayor powers. But if the map is getting in your way of having fun, then reset! Go for it!


----------



## Libra

skarmoury said:


> *lies on the floor* I really don't know if I should restart either.
> 
> I mean, I've picked up this game for months now, and I promised myself I would make this town better than my first town which failed. But what bugs me now is my town map, how two lakes are surrounding my train station, how the rocks are in the way of my paths, and how my house is so close to the town tree that I just don't know where to place a path for it. The villagers' house placing are actually nice, but it's just... _the town map_.
> 
> I love my dreamies to bits, I've completed the shopping district, and I've achieved the perfect town status. I don't want to let go of this town, but I also don't want to let go of what I've already achieved and the effort it took me to achieve them. It's hard for me to connect to others from where I live, so it'll be hard  fixing a new town without the help of others. I also don't have a lot of time except during the Christmas break to start again, but I want to have a better town map. I don't mind about IGB; I have a source of TBT here and I can always buy some IGB with TBT. But everything else...
> 
> (I'm sorry if you're tired of the typical 'I'm attached to my town but I want to reset' dilemma QnQ It just feels better when you have other's confirmation-- for me, anyway. PS: I'm not bent on buying another cartridge; I want to use my money to buy more important things this holiday. :])



If your map is really the problem, then it's probably a good idea to reset. You can find people here on the forum to hold your items and villagers, if you want to keep those.

If you do want to keep your map, though, but would like some feedback, perhaps you could share your Dream Address with us and people can give you some advice on where to put paths and such?


----------



## Barbara

skarmoury said:


> *lies on the floor* I really don't know if I should restart either.
> 
> I mean, I've picked up this game for months now, and I promised myself I would make this town better than my first town which failed. But what bugs me now is my town map, how two lakes are surrounding my train station, how the rocks are in the way of my paths, and how my house is so close to the town tree that I just don't know where to place a path for it. The villagers' house placing are actually nice, but it's just... _the town map_.
> 
> I love my dreamies to bits, I've completed the shopping district, and I've achieved the perfect town status. I don't want to let go of this town, but I also don't want to let go of what I've already achieved and the effort it took me to achieve them. It's hard for me to connect to others from where I live, so it'll be hard  fixing a new town without the help of others. I also don't have a lot of time except during the Christmas break to start again, but I want to have a better town map. I don't mind about IGB; I have a source of TBT here and I can always buy some IGB with TBT. But everything else...
> 
> (I'm sorry if you're tired of the typical 'I'm attached to my town but I want to reset' dilemma QnQ It just feels better when you have other's confirmation-- for me, anyway. PS: I'm not bent on buying another cartridge; I want to use my money to buy more important things this holiday. :])



I don't think you should reset. I reset a few months ago (in July) as well and during mostly September I felt very useless as I barely had any pwps (only one bridge I placed) and it was like I didn't achieve anything in those two months. I also started being a bit annoyed by some of the little things of my layout and a small urge to reset came to me, with the feeling that I could be productive in the town from the start. But then I realised that the cycle would just start over again and I'd get those feelings again in a new town.
You made this town to make it better than your previous town, and if you reset then you failed that mission and the same will probably happen with your new town. Try to work around it and create some areas you can be proud of; that'll make you feel confident about your town. Just keep in mind that back when you started this town, you liked this map and chose it for a reason; it's just that you start disliking it a bit now. If you'd restart again, the same would happen in a few months.
I hope this helped  If you decide to reset anyway, good luck with your new town and if not, good luck with your current one. No matter what you do, I'm sure it'll be a great town.


----------



## Freezie

Im having a lot of trouble wondering if i should reset. Ive had my town since December of 2013, and I love all of the villagers excluding 2 of them.

i just get this feeling that my orchards are in bad places/too large, i placed permanent PWPs in awful spots (i can show what i mean through screenshots), that my non permanent PWPs are also in bad spots, and that few of my villagers are in the worst possible spots (right next to my house, clumped together), which brings me to one more thing. My house is in an awful spot. Due to villager house placement when i started, there weren't any good spots for me to put my house.

Ive really been struggling with this for a while, and any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Svive

I just reset my town and spent 8-12 hours plot resetting and getting the perfect map and I... DO NOT regret it! Now my town is the perfect setting for what I want it to be, plus my mayor had the ugliest face  always had to wear sunglasses...

So if you have doubts and you are not enjoying your town I would say re-start to make a town you are setting up to enjoy from the very start with a plan in your head of exactly what you want


----------



## mintellect

(Please ignore my gross looking 3Ds) This is my town map. The main thing I dislike is how Re-Tail is right below the town hall. Although one of my requirements was to have Retail and town hall close together, I now realize that I can't really make a big fancy entranceway to the town hall with Retail in the way.
The only permanent villager homes are the second one down in that line of four houses in the north, and the one right under the bridge (which will be moved)
I really like my centered town tree and the shape of the river, which is pretty sought after, it seems.
Native fruit is peaches, and there's a south waterfall.

However I dislike the beach a little. It's not terrible, but I really wanted a very long beach with a super tiny private one. I also wanted the ramp to line up with the dock like it does in my main town.
And the narrow strip of land in the north, it seems like every town I've had there's one!
It also doesn't seem that there's much room to put PWPs. It could just be that the villagers homes are taking up space and making it look that way, and maybe when I kick some of them out I'll have more room, but I don't know.


----------



## skarmoury

Barbara said:


> I don't think you should reset. I reset a few months ago (in July) as well and during mostly September I felt very useless as I barely had any pwps (only one bridge I placed) and it was like I didn't achieve anything in those two months. I also started being a bit annoyed by some of the little things of my layout and a small urge to reset came to me, with the feeling that I could be productive in the town from the start. But then I realised that the cycle would just start over again and I'd get those feelings again in a new town.
> You made this town to make it better than your previous town, and if you reset then you failed that mission and the same will probably happen with your new town. Try to work around it and create some areas you can be proud of; that'll make you feel confident about your town. Just keep in mind that back when you started this town, you liked this map and chose it for a reason; it's just that you start disliking it a bit now. If you'd restart again, the same would happen in a few months.
> I hope this helped  If you decide to reset anyway, good luck with your new town and if not, good luck with your current one. No matter what you do, I'm sure it'll be a great town.



This is such a sweet response; and thanks too to Libra and Sap88 for reading through my problem. c:
I've given it a good thought, and most nights I spend thinking that I should reset, that I'd make it a temporary cycling town before resetting. I was so close to selling everything away and starting a new game.
That was-- until I started cleaning my town a bit. I removed unnecessary bushes and paths and one character house (so I could do some campsite/plot resetting tricks with a new save file). I walked around and I actually realized I had a lot of space for other things! It was probably just old, failed landscape ideas that made my town seem ugly, but when I cleared that up, I had a better vision of what I could do with my town. It's not the prettiest town map, I'll confess, but it's enough for me to manage. <3

So this is a shout out to those who're still unsure on resetting: Try to see if you could work your way around obstacles that prevent you from being fully satisfied; nothing is perfect, but if you think you can still make do with the cards you've been dealt with, then carry on! Think of the pros and cons before starting a new town; resetting is a very hard decision, especially when you're attached to your town.
With that being said, I'm not preventing any of you from resetting; if you're really bent on it, then go for it! It's not a bad thing as long as you're happy with your decision. Follow your heart. c: <3

Good luck with all your future decisions and towns!


----------



## mintellect

Barbara said:


> I don't think you should reset. I reset a few months ago (in July) as well and during mostly September I felt very useless as I barely had any pwps (only one bridge I placed) and it was like I didn't achieve anything in those two months. I also started being a bit annoyed by some of the little things of my layout and a small urge to reset came to me, with the feeling that I could be productive in the town from the start. But then I realised that the cycle would just start over again and I'd get those feelings again in a new town.
> You made this town to make it better than your previous town, and if you reset then you failed that mission and the same will probably happen with your new town. Try to work around it and create some areas you can be proud of; that'll make you feel confident about your town. Just keep in mind that back when you started this town, you liked this map and chose it for a reason; it's just that you start disliking it a bit now. If you'd restart again, the same would happen in a few months.
> I hope this helped  If you decide to reset anyway, good luck with your new town and if not, good luck with your current one. No matter what you do, I'm sure it'll be a great town.



I know this was directed at someone else, but this response actually helped me a lot, because I'm in a similar situation.


----------



## Chris01

I burnt out on my town of Leafloch last night, even though I had just unlocked TT Mart, so I just restarted this morning, the new town I arrived in is called...BRAGBURY! I kinda took inspiration from the area I live in, anyway I digress my starter villagers are: Cesar, Al, Nibbles, Frobert, and Sally, so I have two apes, two squirrels and one frog :/ never had two pairs matching like that before very odd, but hey ho guess it happens now and again, I have already paid off my down payment through using seashells and cherries and the money rock and the gem rock, very easy method 

I can't quite put my finger on it but something about this latest edition of my town excites me more than normal.


----------



## Freezie

Hey people! 

After thinking for a while, I've decided to reset. I haven't done it yet, for a few reasons. 

I need someone to hold all of my money, all of my carnations (a lot of them), my Jacobs ladders, and all of my gold/silver tools. it's a long process, but these are items I'm really attatched to. so please, hold these items for me, and I will love you a lot.


----------



## Svive

Freezie said:


> Hey people!
> 
> After thinking for a while, I've decided to reset. I haven't done it yet, for a few reasons.
> 
> I need someone to hold all of my money, all of my carnations (a lot of them), my Jacobs ladders, and all of my gold/silver tools. it's a long process, but these are items I'm really attatched to. so please, hold these items for me, and I will love you a lot.



If you are looking for someone trustworthy to hold your things I would be willing to help you out! My town is new, so it's very empty and has no patterns and a lot of space on the ground for you to store your things. Flowers will never wither because of my ordinance too. Pm me if you are interested! Restarting can be like playing the game for the first time all over again and it's really fun


----------



## alfiesaurose

Im resetting and need somebody to hold some stuff  (quite alot?)


----------



## KoalaKitty

I'm thinking of resetting. I've only had my town for two months, but I feel kind of burnt out. I like it, but I feel like I sort of 'ruined' it by time travelling, and getting all of the villagers I want at about the same time. I like my villagers, I like my map (although it could be better, I do still like it), and I have a lot of stuff.

I'm really leaning towards resetting, but I'm not 100% sure. I don't think I'll regret it, but... there's a chance I will. I think I should reset, but I'm not sure if I should take a few things or if I should start fresh. Any input would be appreciated c:


----------



## Deak

KoalaKitty said:


> I'm thinking of resetting. I've only had my town for two months, but I feel kind of burnt out. I like it, but I feel like I sort of 'ruined' it by time travelling, and getting all of the villagers I want at about the same time. I like my villagers, I like my map (although it could be better, I do still like it), and I have a lot of stuff.
> 
> I'm really leaning towards resetting, but I'm not 100% sure. I don't think I'll regret it, but... there's a chance I will. I think I should reset, but I'm not sure if I should take a few things or if I should start fresh. Any input would be appreciated c:



I know what you mean about the villagers.. sometimes people get so obsessed with getting their favorites they miss out on the actual game, ruin their town in the process, and by the time they have them all.. its like.. okay... nothings changed. 

 you're incredibly fresh into animal crossing if its only 2 months in. i say reset, get a map you enjoy, and don't rush your villagers... they will move out gradually, and then get 2-3 dreams that'll spark up your town and the appearance (no one wants to always look at ugly villagers). Plus, the best moments are when you start to get attached to villagers you used to never give a chance with.


And yeah.. time traveling can really make the game feel pointless, cause you're just freely jumping all over the place. be patient and have control! lol.


----------



## Amilee

so i have this problem... 
i just restarted my town like a week ago but now i have a new theme for it in mind but the map is so perfect and i already spent a few hours plot reseting :/ argh i wish i could change the town and mayor name :c i really dont know what to do now tbh.
should i restart or not?


----------



## mistcrossing

I'm resetting my town later today once I find someone to hold my villagers and stuff. I'm really hoping it will get me back into the game. I'm definitely going to try to get most of my stuff by myself and limit my trading..if anyone can hold a few of my villagers though that would be great.


----------



## KoalaKitty

Deak said:


> I know what you mean about the villagers.. sometimes people get so obsessed with getting their favourites they miss out on the actual game, ruin their town in the process, and by the time they have them all.. its like.. okay... nothings changed.
> 
> you're incredibly fresh into animal crossing if its only 2 months in. i say reset, get a map you enjoy, and don't rush your villagers... they will move out gradually, and then get 2-3 dreams that'll spark up your town and the appearance (no one wants to always look at ugly villagers). Plus, the best moments are when you start to get attached to villagers you used to never give a chance with.
> 
> 
> And yeah.. time travelling can really make the game feel pointless, cause you're just freely jumping all over the place. be patient and have control! lol.



Yeah, I think I'm going to reset tomorrow. Also, I've been playing New Leaf since 2013, but I just got back into it in September. I got a new cartridge then reset it in October, so that town will be exactly two months old tomorrow IIRC. I'm just really burnt out, so I think this will be a great decision. hanks for the input! c:


----------



## Kit

It's been a very long time since i've last played, going to be resetting and going with a completely new theme!
hope to get myself back into the game 

Edit-I think I'll be doing the January 1st Start? Maybe? It's a long ways away though


----------



## piske

ARGHHH JULIAN!!! Plot where I'd like you to, please ;_______;


----------



## Barbara

This thread is for resetting your game, not trying to let a villager move in at a certain place in your town.


----------



## Panda Hero

I'm going to reset my town now!! Had it for two years. I'm gonna miss it but I've been looking forward to a fresh start!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Isabelle is great at making me feel like a monster... >.>


----------



## Hamilton

I posted this outside of this thread, but:

I recently bought a second copy of ACNL, but I'm really just not feeling it. I've already lost interest in it.
Cons:
I have 6 Dreamies including Jaques, Stitches, and Fauna. I suppose I could have someone hold them.
I have unlocked half of Main Street (Who really cares though)
My town layout is absolutely beautiful; It has a central plaza, and everything aligns with the train station. The tree, the river bend, Stitches' house.
I have Peaches as my Native which happen to be my favorite (That's a lie. Anything that isn't oranges is my favorite)

Pros:
I accidentally named my mayor Color instead of Pastel
I can plot reset to get better villagers (plus I can get Jaques back easily)
I can get better rock placement. They decided to be right in the middle of every open space -_-
I can easily store stuff in my secondary, namely my custom Cabana set
I can landscape better 

My problem is that I think I can work off of what I have right now and avoid wasting time to restart and transfer EVERYTHING back into it. 

Thought, anyone?


----------



## Sap88

chocotaco13 said:


> I posted this outside of this thread, but:
> 
> I recently bought a second copy of ACNL, but I'm really just not feeling it. I've already lost interest in it.
> Cons:
> I have 6 Dreamies including Jaques, Stitches, and Fauna. I suppose I could have someone hold them.
> I have unlocked half of Main Street (Who really cares though)
> My town layout is absolutely beautiful; It has a central plaza, and everything aligns with the train station. The tree, the river bend, Stitches' house.
> I have Peaches as my Native which happen to be my favorite (That's a lie. Anything that isn't oranges is my favorite)
> 
> Pros:
> I accidentally named my mayor Color instead of Pastel
> I can plot reset to get better villagers (plus I can get Jaques back easily)
> I can get better rock placement. They decided to be right in the middle of every open space -_-
> I can easily store stuff in my secondary, namely my custom Cabana set
> I can landscape better
> 
> My problem is that I think I can work off of what I have right now and avoid wasting time to restart and transfer EVERYTHING back into it.
> 
> Thought, anyone?


I personally don't think it's worth it. Try work around the rocks! I know the challenge, but sometimes, the rocks themselves can be decorations. Or, maybe even deep it a 'natural' town ^^ Good luck!


----------



## bubble~tea

I had a dedicated town for the first year (a couple of years ago) and have just been resetting because I haven't been getting what I really want for my town. I'm going to be doing the Jan 1st reset, though, for the new year. Hopefully this one stays, but I don't know.


----------



## Barbara

bubble~tea said:


> I had a dedicated town for the first year (a couple of years ago) and have just been resetting because I haven't been getting what I really want for my town. I'm going to be doing the Jan 1st reset, though, for the new year. Hopefully this one stays, but I don't know.



You have to learn to live with your town. No town is going to be perfect, and you have to accept that and work with it. Most cases of resetting are about town maps. If you dislike your town map now, keep in mind that when you created this town you picked it for a reason. You liked the town map back then, but are slowly seeing the bad aspects of it. If you reset, this process is going to start all over again. The first few weeks you'll like your town, but then you'll slightly dislike it more and more and reset again. I've had the disliking of my town map with my current town as well, but I realised resetting wouldn't solve anything so I continued with my town as it was and worked around the things I didn't like. In order to have a 'perfect' town, you have to accept it's imperfections. ^^


----------



## BeanBoy

Barbara said:
			
		

> You have to learn to live with your town. No town is going to be perfect, and you have to accept that and work with it. Most cases of resetting are about town maps. If you dislike your town map now, keep in mind that when you created this town you picked it for a reason. You liked the town map back then, but are slowly seeing the bad aspects of it. If you reset, this process is going to start all over again. The first few weeks you'll like your town, but then you'll slightly dislike it more and more and reset again. I've had the disliking of my town map with my current town as well, but I realised resetting wouldn't solve anything so I continued with my town as it was and worked around the things I didn't like. In order to have a 'perfect' town, you have to accept it's imperfections. ^^


This is the best piece of advice I've heard.


----------



## Kapriznyy

...Now I kind of wish I'd waited until January 1st to reset with all of you! I did it a couple days ago and I'm pretty happy with the way things are developing, though. The only issue is getting dreamies since the community (in general, not just this website in particular!) for ACNL seems to have cooled off a bit, probably because of Happy Home Designer - or maybe it's just holiday busy-ness and that's why I don't see the same amount of activity that I once did! Hmm.

I miss my old villagers and my town, but not so much that I feel like resetting was a mistake. I do have a dream address for my old one at least, so I can visit when I'm feeling nostalgic. But having a new map and a bunch of new villagers to cater to is giving me that push I needed to play again. Ultimately I'm happy I did it.


----------



## JellyBeans

I reset just the other day after not playing for a very long time. I've been desperately trying to get a town up before Toy Day, purely because I thoroughly enjoy it. However, to build my town up enough for a good celebration, I've TTed a lot and will have messed up my town. I have reset wayy too much in my time, though, so I'm planning on just living with it. My sister has a copy of AC:NL which I can use to reset to my hearts content.

There's not a point to this post really; maybe just stick with your town no matter what? I'm a serial resetter but I'm determined to keep this town.


----------



## Barbara

BeanBoy said:


> This is the best piece of advice I've heard.



Glad to hear that, I kind of speak from experience and all other advice is so general that it doesn't get you much further either - at least that's what I had when I asked others for advice a few months back.
I don't want to imply that resetting is bad though; I could imagine you want a new start, I've been there, but people need to realise that resetting doesn't automatically make their new town so much better.


----------



## Xolexiii

I am thinking about resetting. I'm just a bit of a perfectionist and I dislike where my house and where the cafe etc are placed. I want to create a neat residential area for my villagers. I think I will wait until Jan 1st


----------



## Catsdance101

How many of you guys cheat and reset your game?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have not reset yet, is it worth resetting your game? What are the benefits and downsides?


----------



## Barbara

It really depends... Just keep in mind that after a while you will see imperfections in your new town as well. In order to keep a town, you will have to accept those. I suggest you read my comment a few posts up, it might help you.


----------



## Sholee

Catsdance101 said:


> How many of you guys cheat and reset your game?
> 
> 
> I have not reset yet, is it worth resetting your game? What are the benefits and downsides?



I don't think of resetting your game for a map as cheating. 

Benefits are that you'll have landscapes you prefer like the town tree, retail and the town hall in certain locations. Or one long beach rather than split in two.

Downsides are that it can take a while especially if you are picky.


----------



## TuesdayE

*Ghibli*

I erased my last town and took a few months off from Animal Crossing before deciding I was ready to dedicate time to a new town and work on making it a town I will love and enjoy having full time.




I restarted my ACNL town on _January 1, 2016_ and I think I’m finally really happy with my new town, *Ghibli*, and won’t restart anymore.

I don't think of my map as my personal perfect/ideal map, but I do think it's quite nice. Especially the way the river curves. Here's Ghibli's day one map:
​


----------



## Bulbadragon

I can't decide to reset or not. All my favorite villagers have moved away but I'm so far into my current town. I've had it since April 2014 but I don't find it fun anymore. All my favorites moved away when I was too busy to play. I've finished almost everything (all shops, and I have one more diving creature to catch and then I've caught everything) and my town doesn't feel complete design-wise, but I don't know what else to do with it. I feel like a new start would be fun because I just feel stuck with my town now. But I don't want to get rid of my town now...


----------



## JellyBeans

Bulbadragon said:


> I can't decide to reset or not. All my favorite villagers have moved away but I'm so far into my current town. I've had it since April 2014 but I don't find it fun anymore. All my favorites moved away when I was too busy to play. I've finished almost everything (all shops, and I have one more diving creature to catch and then I've caught everything) and my town doesn't feel complete design-wise, but I don't know what else to do with it. I feel like a new start would be fun because I just feel stuck with my town now. But I don't want to get rid of my town now...



If you feel bored of your town and like the game isn't worth playing because it's not fun and you feel stuck in the same cycle, reset. The longer you've had your town, built it up and played on it, the harder it's going to be to reset and start over. But it's not impossible, and if you feel better after doing it then it's completely worth it. When looking for a map, just remember that there is no such thing as a perfect town, one or two things will often be off, but as long as your town isn't boring to you resetting is completely worth it, even if it's hard to do and get back to where you started from.

don't know if that made any sense but there you go :3


----------



## Bulbadragon

JellyBeans said:


> If you feel bored of your town and like the game isn't worth playing because it's not fun and you feel stuck in the same cycle, reset. The longer you've had your town, built it up and played on it, the harder it's going to be to reset and start over. But it's not impossible, and if you feel better after doing it then it's completely worth it. When looking for a map, just remember that there is no such thing as a perfect town, one or two things will often be off, but as long as your town isn't boring to you resetting is completely worth it, even if it's hard to do and get back to where you started from.
> 
> don't know if that made any sense but there you go :3



Yeah, I think I'm going to reset it. The perfect map thing doesn't really bother me, I think what made me bored is I made all my money from trading on the forums and stuff to where I didn't really play for anything, I just got all the expansions and PWPs and stuff like that when I wanted it. I think this time I'm going to try to get stuff on my own first so it won't be as boring. Thanks for replying


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

TuesdayE said:


> I erased my last town and took a few months off from Animal Crossing before deciding I was ready to dedicate time to a new town and work on making it a town I will love and enjoy having full time.
> 
> View attachment 159943
> 
> I restarted my ACNL town on _December 1, 2015_ and I think I’m finally really happy with my new town, *Lunaria*, and won’t restart anymore. &#55357;&#56842;
> 
> The map isn't my ideal/_perfect_ idea of a map, but I think it's quite nice and I'm pleased with it. The only thing I really dislike is that my native fruit is the pear, but oh well.
> 
> Lunaria's Town Map on day one:
> View attachment 159944
> 
> I'll go ahead and stop here before I bore you all with info about my new town or why I decided to wait so long before trying for another town I really like. If you have any questions though, feel free to ask me.​



thats what umbregal looked like when she started out O:


----------



## CosmosWizard

I reset anyway


----------



## Bjork

I'm thinking about resetting because I haven't played in months and I'm scared to see my town since I had a bunch of dreamies. Also, I really want to play again since I just got a new 3DS XL, but I'm probably going to be bored with it since I haven't played in so long. I was reconsidering my dreamies list too, making it larger and easier to achieve. What do you guys think? 

(I also feel like I could use a bit more planning this time around, I'm just worried about losing my paths since I didn't get the QR machine yet.)


----------



## Khaelis

Currently in the process of finding a 'perfect' town layout for my town (again). I swear this is like the fourth time I've restarted this year. Hopefully this will be the last.

Anyways, what's a 'perfect' town layout like? I've always just went for the one that looks right to me, but there has to be more to it.


----------



## Kit

Khaelis said:


> Currently in the process of finding a 'perfect' town layout for my town (again). I swear this is like the fourth time I've restarted this year. Hopefully this will be the last.
> 
> Anyways, what's a 'perfect' town layout like? I've always just went for the one that looks right to me, but there has to be more to it.


A "perfect" layout is completely up to your opinion. For most people it involves few rocks and all rocks not interfering with house placement/paths, one pond,  a good/preferable river, whatever your preferred grass/fruit is and plot-resetting (if you do that) all of the villagers into the perfect places.
It's... very difficult to achieve...


----------



## Barbara

A perfect layout does not exist, but you should just consider a few things and determine what you would like best. Do you want little ponds (1-2) or quite a bit? (3-5) What kind of river shape do you want? What kind of starting fruit/grass do you want (do you even bother about those things)? Are rocks really a thing to keep resetting when you've found a decent map? Where do you want your Re-Tail? Close to the dock is useful for beetle hunting, close to train station for trades/turnip sales. There are a lot of things you can think of to choose a right map. You will never get a map with all you preferred options, but you just go with the one that seems best to you.  Don't look at what other people like/prefer, it won't help you. It's your town, after all.


----------



## mintellect

I'm resetting Rosedawn for the 1 year challenge! I have a bunch of rare villagers I could sell for a lot in that town but I'm too lazy to cycle them out.

I honestly have no idea what kind of map I'm looking for, other than I would like cherries as a native fruit and star snow.


----------



## olivetree123

I kinda want to do a fresh reset and just play the game how it was meant to be / get a new start on the game without saving anything over, but I also have a lot of bells and tools that'd help me out for starter things.

Anyone who's been down the "total" reset path often know a good starting amount of bells / items to begin the game with? :s


----------



## Bjork

I'm thinking of resetting and calling my town REALiTi (named after a song), but I'm not sure


----------



## ItsMilkypink

I reset for the 1/1 Challenge. I've never been able to settle down into a town, so I hope this challenge will help me out! ^-^


----------



## Mythic Diamond

I think you should only reset if you have a backup of your town because if you don't have a backup you will lose everything you did for that town. Also you can switch between the two towns while you are working on the second town. The first town can be your main town.


----------



## Hazel

I had planned to reset for the one year challenge like I did last year but personal stuff got in the way and I missed the date. I still want to reset but I don't know whether I should change the date from the 1st and tt the first few days or just start on the actual date. Either way I've missed the cut off for this year's challenge which is a shame because I've really been struggling to stick to a town lately... But yeah any advice on what I should do?


----------



## N a t

I reset my original town, because after returning to it after a long hiatus I had just felt like it was all wrong. I hadn't played in over a year at the time, and I couldn't enjoy the life I had already made there. All of my best friends had left town or were leaving, I hated the town layout, my dates were all crazy due to excessive time travel, and everything was a wreck. I guess I had just changed over that one year. I no longer felt like Heaven was my home away from home. I was debating on the reset. When I was finally preparing to reset I caught Lolly in my campsite. I fell in love with her at first sight, so I moved her into Heaven. I still couldn't fix Heaven though, so I got a second ACNL game card, and moved Lolly to my brand new town named Haven. My new town was named in memory of my first ACNL town Heaven, and my mayor's name is still my name. Lolly still talks about my Heaven sometimes. It makes me a little sad, but I don't regret my reset. Lolly is all that's truly left of my Heaven, and I'd never trade her for the world because she reminds me of my first town. I loved that town, and I loved my little virtual friends from that town, and I have so many great memories from Heaven.

Honestly, I don't think resetting a town you've had for an extended period of time is a good idea unless you know you're ready to move on. I'd made my peace, but it still hurt a little when Isabelle told me that she hoped we'd meet again one day. Just goes to show what a great game ACNL is. It really tugs on the emotions.


----------



## MillySoSilly

Ok, so the past three days I was contemplating resetting my main town. I was 100% set on resetting it (reason why? I'll get to in a moment). I have a second copy of ACNL that I was going to use to find a town that had the same layout as my main town. I really love my main towns layout. Once I found my layout, I was going to move my villagers over and basically start over. As I'm going through endless maps trying to find a map that looked the same, I decided not to reset my town. I did find some maps that were somewhat similar to my main towns layout but they either had: 
1. Too many rocks (My main only had 5) 
2. Had the wrong fruit (I only wanted Apples or Cherries) 
3. Didn't have a secluded area to build my house. 
4. Had one of my dreamies in a not so perfect spot. 
5. Had 3 or more ponds (My main only has 2) 
6. Had really squiggle river edges (My main has nice, smooth river edges) 
So, throughout this process I was thinking, "Man, my main town layout is actually super awesome!" So I decided not to reset. Plus, I have 8/10 of my dreamies, My town is about 70% Complete, I have only hybrid flowers in my town, My museum is 100% complete and I have 15/24 badges completed. I was even more set on keeping my main town. 
Now, the reason why I wanted to reset? It's rather silly now that I think about it. *giggles* I use to TT when I first got the game so my "History of Lunicia" is all over the place. I didn't like that. I wanted a nice timeline of what went on in my town. Silly right? haha! But I figured, "Hey, so I use to TT and now I don't. Whatevs." There you have it.


----------



## Nemo The Fish

I TT alot and I ended up screwing my town up, then I totally forgot about AC:NL for about a year...when I came back...everything was ruined so I decided to reset my town, now I still TT but at least my town's decent!


----------



## skarmoury

After months of arguing myself, I ended up resetting my town. I felt so bad for it first, because I was determined to work my way around the cons of my old town, but ultimately I realized that being annoyed with something in my town hinders me from progressing it. I hated the layout, and I had no idea how to fix it. It just wasn't up to my taste. And I only realized when I joined here that you could actually reset for a better map (I was too stupid not to know that ;-; ).
Anyway, I decided not to sell any of my old stuff or villagers, mainly because it was so tedious doing so, plus I was so impatient with resetting. I didn't have the time to resell everything, with Uni and all that.

I really love my new town map; it's symmetrical, and the town tree is right in the middle. I've made it into a temporary cycling town, but as I said, I don't have time selling villagers and all that, so cycling is just for my personal pleasure. I like seeing a lot of different villagers, and most recently I got Pietro, who I didn't think was adorable as heck until I saw him myself. I'm thinking of keeping him, so cycling won't be very fast anymore. I only feel ever-so-slightly guilty because TT-ing is kinda ruining my town (my worst fears being that a rafflesia would grow), but I do my best to weed here and there. TT-ing like a year or something doesn't affect the tree a lot, so yeah, the town tree is still growing little by little. c:


----------



## chillin

I want to reset... But don't know if I should.

I've had the game since it came out 3-4 years ago, but... I just often took long hiatuses. I haven't played the game for over a year, I lost so many good villagers, I'm too lazy to catch up on the days...

But I also have a lot of riches, and I don't wanna go back to grinding...

I really want to start over, and I think I will, but... Do I start _completely_ over? Or do I back up some of my stuff at someone else's town?

I really love the game, but I guess I got tired of it too quickly after "burning through it". I want to take a slightly more paced approach now, and play it the way it was meant to be.


----------



## Eline

chillin said:


> I want to reset... But don't know if I should.
> 
> I've had the game since it came out 3-4 years ago, but... I just often took long hiatuses. I haven't played the game for over a year, I lost so many good villagers, I'm too lazy to catch up on the days...
> 
> But I also have a lot of riches, and I don't wanna go back to grinding...
> 
> I really want to start over, and I think I will, but... Do I start _completely_ over? Or do I back up some of my stuff at someone else's town?
> 
> I really love the game, but I guess I got tired of it too quickly after "burning through it". I want to take a slightly more paced approach now, and play it the way it was meant to be.



Did you reset? You should obviously make that choice yourself. I restarted a few times as well in the 2 years I own this game but I never took anything with me so you can REALLY start over. You'll have a fresh new game andere imo earning bells and unlocking pwps and buildings is part of the fun 

Good luck!


----------



## Maelawni

I was seriously considering resetting my game after I saw the map thread where people post their maps. I took a real good look at mine and realized I actually don't like my map at all...lol.
But I'm just going to buy another copy of the game at this point. I already spent over 500 hours on my current only copy and I have a lot of villagers I like so it'd hurt too much. -w-
/sigh
Getting another copy will be good, though. It'll be easier to cycle out villagers and I like more than 10 villagers so I'll get to have more. :3


----------



## helloxcutiee

I just lost Stitches due to a TT accident now I might reset.


----------



## HHoney

I just reset my second copy - and it is so refreshing! I decided to keep my main town, and my all Bear town is on pause until I decide what I want to do with the layout.

But this new town is so exciting - and I finally got a center town tree for the first time ever!! 

Resetting is not for everyone in every circumstance, but sometimes it really feels good to have a fresh start.


----------



## SuperTabbyChan

I think I'm going to reset and start completely from scratch. I realized that I hate my name, my town name and my town layout. I can't hack to change these things, and if I really wanted I could replace all of the items and money and villagers. I am also looking for a fresh start, hopefully I will finally get peaches!

I always have to remember that its just a game, not my whole life. So that means I should be able to do as I want with it without any real consequences. If I'm looking for a fresh start, but can't bear to let go of my more material things in the game, it's time to either take my lumps or buy an action replay.


----------



## Gizmodo

Had Parfait 2 years and couldn't bear to reset, so have bought a 2nd copy 
I'd definitely reccomend that to most! resetting your first town seems to lead to a cycle of resetting


----------



## ollivia

*Restarting my town?*

Okay, so I'm considering restarting my town. I generally dislike it. I mean, my house placement is okay, and I've upgraded pretty far. I've also had quite a few public works projects. I just dislike the way I've "set up my town" and I feel like having to move EVERYTHING would be so much work and I feel like it would be a tad bit easier to just reset. I'll list some pros and cons of doing this.

Pros:
-I get to make a new, better, and improved town
-I get new villagers, I only really like Roald anyways
-I can change the time from winter to spring, I really hate the snow haha (though time traveling could mess up my town in the following winter, but if I had the perfect town ordinance, would it really matter anyways? and then plus my villagers wouldn't be to pleased with me, what is the easiest way to do this?)
-I can change the face of my villager, since I kind of hate the face of my current one
-When I redo my paths, I can cut down all my trees to get the perfect path and just replant them later
-Because of that ^ it would be easier to make my town perfect
-I could sell/trade the hybrid flowers I don't need anymore for preferably pink ones(-:
-I could change my town name to a better one

Cons:
-I would have to back up all my hybrid flowers and over 4 million bells to my brothers town, which is also a pro because I wouldn't loose it, but still a lot of work
-I would have to redo my paths, which isn't a bad thing I guess, just also a lot of work
-I WOULD LOOSE ROALD (even though I could buy him back, I love him so much)
-It would take a while to get back the upgrades/building additions on Main Street
-I would loose everything in my museum
-I would also loose my house upgrades and public work projects
-I would loose everything on my sell list, unless I sold it all before I cleared my town.

So I'm not really sure what to do, but I think I may reset my town just because I can sell everything and "back up" the flowers I want. *Let me know what you guys think!*


----------



## Souji

Does anyone else get an urge to restart their town when you haven't been able to play for a while? Because that's how it's for me currently... I just kinda feel bad for opening up my file (even tho I could just TT back to the last date I played) and see what kind of mess there is. :{

Also I don't know if I'm super into my current map in my second town anymore. But it took few days to reset that map so it would just feel like a waste. /_\


----------



## JellyBeans

ollivia said:


> Spoiler: Spoiler because long
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so I'm considering restarting my town. I generally dislike it. I mean, my house placement is okay, and I've upgraded pretty far. I've also had quite a few public works projects. I just dislike the way I've "set up my town" and I feel like having to move EVERYTHING would be so much work and I feel like it would be a tad bit easier to just reset. I'll list some pros and cons of doing this.
> 
> Pros:
> -I get to make a new, better, and improved town
> -I get new villagers, I only really like Roald anyways
> -I can change the time from winter to spring, I really hate the snow haha (though time traveling could mess up my town in the following winter, but if I had the perfect town ordinance, would it really matter anyways? and then plus my villagers wouldn't be to pleased with me, what is the easiest way to do this?)
> -I can change the face of my villager, since I kind of hate the face of my current one
> -When I redo my paths, I can cut down all my trees to get the perfect path and just replant them later
> -Because of that ^ it would be easier to make my town perfect
> -I could sell/trade the hybrid flowers I don't need anymore for preferably pink ones(-:
> -I could change my town name to a better one
> 
> Cons:
> -I would have to back up all my hybrid flowers and over 4 million bells to my brothers town, which is also a pro because I wouldn't loose it, but still a lot of work
> -I would have to redo my paths, which isn't a bad thing I guess, just also a lot of work
> -I WOULD LOOSE ROALD (even though I could buy him back, I love him so much)
> -It would take a while to get back the upgrades/building additions on Main Street
> -I would loose everything in my museum
> -I would also loose my house upgrades and public work projects
> -I would loose everything on my sell list, unless I sold it all before I cleared my town.
> 
> So I'm not really sure what to do, but I think I may reset my town just because I can sell everything and "back up" the flowers I want. *Let me know what you guys think!*



All your cons can be gotten back, even if some will be easier than others. Ultimately, the pros outweigh the cons and it's clear you would benefit from resetting.As long as you keep in mind you'll never have a completely 'perfect' town, I say go for it!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

I think I might reset because honestly my town is just super boring and I think I want a new town layout. We all get bored sometimes, and that's ok. IDK though...the part where you work for mayor isabelle is so annoying at the beginning of the game. And I want a new town name too, and I just feel like starting fresh because I haven't touched my game in like 1 year since the breaking of my 3ds.

too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's atoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karmtoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.a itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi. this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.ffecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.


----------



## MiniatureTalent

Well, I think today's the day I reset. I lost my old town when the game went haywire and essentially refused to save, and so I got a new game with a new town. But I made it when I was still upset, and so I essentially tried to recreate my old town and even though I have amazing villagers and a pretty ok layout, I'm just so bored with this town because I tried to make it all the same.

So basically I think I'm gonna reset and take it as it comes instead of trying to force it. Wish me luck


----------



## Twifairy

I'm resetting when I have some free time. I lost my favorite villager and screwed up ,y town a bunch, so I just wanna start over. No backing up, no TTs, just starting from scratch to get a town i like. I'm hoping to get some nice waterfalls... I saw someone with one that faced the camera once...


----------



## Georgia :)

I was thinking about reseting my town because I don't like how it looks... and I don't like pears (my native fruit)  but decided not to in the end because I had so much to lose and it's hard to start from scratch


----------



## TeilaVonSchnapps

I've reset about five times. I get to the point where everything is boring. I have money, tools, (never fully upgrade my shop, though) and almost all my dreamies. I'm trying to stick with my current town. Really tryin'!


----------



## elle7

I think I'm going to reset my town. I haven't played in quite a while, and I need a fresh start. My latest town wasn't too old anyway. I'm just not looking forward to transferring items from the town I'm resetting into my second so I don't lose it.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

I have like every piece of DLC you can get in the game that's why I'm kinda reluctant to reset......

too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's atoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karmtoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.a itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma itoo much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.n this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi. this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.ffecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.too much karma in this thread it's affecting my qi.


----------



## Diableos

I reset a few days ago, again. I came back to New Leaf after talking about it with someone, and I found out a couple of my favourites had left. I partially regret it because I had all of the ugprades, I had apples as my native fruit and those are my favourite. I unlocked so much and had so many badges. I put the most work into that town out of my previous ones, and the map was almost perfect. It had two separate beaches you could reach and I liked where I placed my caf?, among other things.

This current town is pretty good, it's definitely not the best, and it's not the best I've ever had. I'm actually pretty scared I'm going to get sick of this town in a couple of weeks because of the layout. The annoying part is I actually had a better town the day before I settled on that one. I was planning out where to place my house and if I could get a bridge nearby... but when I flipped my 3DS up after looking up bridge space requirements, the screen was black and my 3DS turned itself off. I was heartbroken because I genuinely liked that map and I did like it more than my current one. I'm hoping I can make this one work an deal with it... but I'm questioning the town hall and plaza placement already.

Good luck to those of you that are resetting. If you want to hold onto items, try to find a friend that's kind enough to keep them all safe!


----------



## MayorKatlyn

I just reset... Again. This is the second time since Christmas but I think I finally took care in picking my map. Plus I find half of the fun is meeting new villigers and I like my new ones (besides Whitney) (I got frobert, bluebear [who is probably my favorite], peaches, and Derwin.) I love all of their house placements and don't mind the poor life. It can be refreshing and awesome!


----------



## Colour Bandit

I'm just about to reset... I like my old town of Ashbourne but I just don't feel attached to it, I find it hard to get things done on it as I don't particularly like the layout and my villagers are okay... 
Bye bye Ashbourne, it was fun while it lasted...

Hello Oakbank, time to get map resetting :3


----------



## ashnoona

I'm honestly thinking about it ;-; 
I don't like my town map at all, but I've done so much work on it and I've got almost all my dreamies Dx 
Even tho Hazel moved out today because I was TTing 
sigh


----------



## kenna

I'm considering resetting... I just reset a couple of days ago so I haven't made a ton of progress... I absolutely hate my mayor's face and it's bothering me a lot. I only have 1 dreamie, but he's my favorite villager and he's hard to find since he's a low tier. Not sure what to do!!!


----------



## Vickie

ashnoona said:


> I'm honestly thinking about it ;-;
> I don't like my town map at all, but I've done so much work on it and I've got almost all my dreamies Dx
> Even tho Hazel moved out today because I was TTing
> sigh



♥_ I know exactly how you feel! 
Flurry moved out yesterday because of me TT too :c
But I have made too much progress to restart,
I almost achieve all of my dreamies :c
But in the end I decided to adopt Apple to "kinda replace" Flurry,
because I don't think I can pull through cycling 16 villagers :c _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## ashnoona

Vickie said:


> ♥_ I know exactly how you feel!
> Flurry moved out yesterday because of me TT too :c
> But I have made too much progress to restart,
> I almost achieve all of my dreamies :c
> But in the end I decided to adopt Apple to "kinda replace" Flurry,
> because I don't think I can pull through cycling 16 villagers :c _♥
> ~♚Vickie​



It sucks!
I was so bummed out yesterday ;-;
Now I'm replacing Hazel with Flurry lol
I know what you mean, I just don't have the space to cycle out villagers plus I don't want to risk any of my other dreamies D:
I have been thinking about getting another game to start a new town but I dont know yet..


----------



## crosserkelsey

It's hard for me to see myself resetting because I have a lot of villagers I love and care about and would hate to lose them all and end up with crappy/ugly ones (in that situation I would just reset again lol).

With that being said, if anyone on here needs to reset and they don't wanna lose all their stuff, if you do wanna reset, let me know, and I'll be happy to help you out and hold your stuff, and I don't steal. :3 (however please don't talk to my villagers or take anything when you get your new character, I pretty much trust that most people here wouldn't do that, but still, I'm being nice enough to help so don't).


----------



## HHoney

kenna said:


> I'm considering resetting... I just reset a couple of days ago so I haven't made a ton of progress... I absolutely hate my mayor's face and it's bothering me a lot. I only have 1 dreamie, but he's my favorite villager and he's hard to find since he's a low tier. Not sure what to do!!!



I restarted a month ago on one of my towns and I had a whole plan for my mayor and her face....and then...the whole vibe of the town changed, and I had a whole different vision for her!  I'm so upset. I'm hoping when I can finally change her eye color that it won't be so bad. I know how you feel. 

Sometimes glasses, or hats, or accessories, or eye color help! If you have a low tier dreamie and you have them - yu should keep the town for awhile.  Enjoy your dreamie!


----------



## mintellect

kenna said:


> I'm considering resetting... I just reset a couple of days ago so I haven't made a ton of progress... I absolutely hate my mayor's face and it's bothering me a lot. I only have 1 dreamie, but he's my favorite villager and he's hard to find since he's a low tier. Not sure what to do!!!



Can you get someone to hold them for you? I definetly reccomended resetting if your face is bothering you and you haven't made much progress.

Next time you reset, make sure to look up a face guide.


----------



## Isabelle4Smash

I'm resetting my town TODAY. And I would like to know what you all think about the villagers i'm considering. Peppy and Jock, or Normal and Lazy, or Peppy and Lazy, or Normal and Jock, or Normal and Peppy, or Lazy and Jock. The Normal villagers are Coco, Marcie, Flurry, Sally and Nan, The Peppy villagers are Bunnie, Bluebear, Bangle, Felicity and Ruby. The Jock villagers are Antonio, Coach, Kid Cat, Poncho and Leonardo. And finally, the Lazy villagers are Cube, Anchovy, Drago, Derwin and Tucker.


----------



## Isabelle4Smash

OMLLL, I GOT BANGLE AND COACH ON THE FIRST TRY!!! AS WELL AS VELMA MAKING A SIGNATURE CAMEO FROM MY LAST TOWN.


----------



## Acnl_starfall

kenna said:


> I'm considering resetting... I just reset a couple of days ago so I haven't made a ton of progress... I absolutely hate my mayor's face and it's bothering me a lot. I only have 1 dreamie, but he's my favorite villager and he's hard to find since he's a low tier. Not sure what to do!!!



Do tiers really have anything to do with it?? And you should if you hate your mayors face you should reset, bcuz the mayor face is important...

btw love your profile pic. HP4life


----------



## Bueller

I had restarted my village from 2013 because I hadn't played it in so long... I actually don't regret it. I like the fresh start resetting gave me. As well as being able to accurately track my fish, bugs, and dives for badges from Phineas.


----------



## Twix

Honestly, if you want to reset, then go for it. If you're unhappy with the way your current town is turning out, it's best to Reset as soon as possible.


----------



## petaru

I feel like it makes sense for me to reset since I haven't touched my game in forever... I saw a couple vids of all these perfect towns and I wanna try to make a perfect one too!


----------



## Jay363

I honestly hate my town and am considering resetting, but I've put too much effort into it D:


----------



## bloodypixels

personally, I would never reset if I were far into the game. I was forced to reset before during a mishap with transferring data from my old DS to my new one, and losing everything I had worked hard on and all of my villagers (including two of my favorite dreamies- Kidd and Snake) was heartbreaking for me. Despite this, I can understand people wanting to get a fresh start for whatever reason. It's just something that I wouldn't be able to do myself, I get attached too easily.

Resetting at the beginning of the game to get certain villagers/maps/what-have-you is something I understand and do myself, although something about it feels dirty to me. Part of the game's charm is how every town is unique, from what you're given at the beginning to how you shape the town from there, and immediately rejecting a town because "oh ew, all these villagers suck" and repeatedly soft resetting to get something you consider "good" seems to abuse the game in a way. Or at least that's how I see it because I'm sensitive, haha. At the same time, I feel like it's a good thing to start with a town that you feel comfortable with, rather than settling with an annoying map and not-so-great villagers.

Just a few nights ago I picked up my DS and said "hey, you know what I should get back into? Animal Crossing." The first town I made had too many villagers I disliked. Reset. The next town had some decent villagers (including two top tiers - Chief and Diana), and I almost stuck with it if it weren't for the annoyingly awful map. Reset. Third town had a nice map and all good (in my opinion) villagers as the base 5, Sydney, Ankha, Puck, Pinky, and Fang. Sydney I had already liked, Fang I hadn't cared about before but fell in love with as soon as I met him. This town I felt happy with, and is the one I decided to stick with. Hopefully I've found my forever town.

Sorry for long-ish post, I just had a lot to say on this topic. Also, this is my first post on this site woohoo.


----------



## ChromSenpai

I really want to reset. I hate my mayor's name and my town name, but other than that, I love my town more that anything. I haven't played in awhile and I'm gonna fix up my town to it's former glory, but my Mayor's name ruins the experience. I don't want anyone visiting my town because they'll see my mayor's name. To be honest, I can live with my town's name, but  I wish I could just change my mayor's name. I know it's a stupid reason to reset but it's really bothering me. I know there's a hack to change it but I'm too scared that I'll glitch my game or something. Ugh, who would've guessed this game could so stressful?


----------



## FanGirlCookie

I love the villagers in my town, yes. But that's really it. I have 40mil bells from doing something here on the forums, that ruins the experience. I don't like my map- it's hard to put down paths in a good place and it's just generally bad.  I feel like a fresh start is what I need. However, I do want to move some stuff, but to do that I have to get someone I trust, which is not easy for me...


----------



## Malaionus

I want to reset but I don't want to lose all my progress


----------



## Libra

I'm thinking of resetting. _Again_, LOL. I have no specific reason to, other than the whole idea of "hm, Spring is arriving, I feel like a new start for my town!"


----------



## Momzilla

I had restarted a bit ago because my old cartridge got broken.

Now I had to restart again because my kids took an active interest in playing the game too and wanted to help pick out a map and dreamie list. Lol.


----------



## Locket

I really want to reset, because I don't want to TT just to get 1 villager out. It makes my town filled with weeds. My friend is saying: "DOn't reset you reset oo much and I'm tired of it." I wanna cry right now, I hate this villager and I truly want her out, but it's not worth it in the end. 

I started this town on Thursday, and am OK with everything but that villager. I have a villager that my friend loved, and she'd be sad to see her gone forever.

I don't know what to do. I can't cycle to save my life, meaning the villager is stuck here for a long time.

Reset or try to get her out?


----------



## Mayor Lily

Well, i dont have reasons to reset cause i have my dream villagers now, i have good layout, almost a dream map but one think is annoying (even2) but i dont like my plazas place.. Its too near to cliff. And campsite is close to trainrail
I still dont want to reset cause i have perfect town rating so,,


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Bunny Bento said:


> I really want to reset, because I don't want to TT just to get 1 villager out. It makes my town filled with weeds. My friend is saying: "DOn't reset you reset oo much and I'm tired of it." I wanna cry right now, I hate this villager and I truly want her out, but it's not worth it in the end.
> 
> I started this town on Thursday, and am OK with everything but that villager. I have a villager that my friend loved, and she'd be sad to see her gone forever.
> 
> I don't know what to do. I can't cycle to save my life, meaning the villager is stuck here for a long time.
> 
> Reset or try to get her out?



Don't reset. It's not worth it ;;


----------



## Rabirin

Bunny Bento said:


> I really want to reset, because I don't want to TT just to get 1 villager out. It makes my town filled with weeds. My friend is saying: "DOn't reset you reset oo much and I'm tired of it." I wanna cry right now, I hate this villager and I truly want her out, but it's not worth it in the end.
> 
> I started this town on Thursday, and am OK with everything but that villager. I have a villager that my friend loved, and she'd be sad to see her gone forever.
> 
> I don't know what to do. I can't cycle to save my life, meaning the villager is stuck here for a long time.
> 
> Reset or try to get her out?



I think it's worth trying to get her out, even though I can see you really don't like this villager you honestly don't have to talk to them if you don't want to. I don't think it's worth deleting a town over one villager that you can possibly move away. Just keep this in mind, there's a possibility that the villager you dislike will move away soon - or eventually so it's really not worth it. Would you rather start again unlocking all the shops and such? trust me it's a lot of hard work. Even if you did restart, there's a fair chance that villager could just move back in again. I think if you get her out now or later, you won't have to see her again at all except on mainstreet, so it's worth trying to get her out.


----------



## Locket

Awesomeness1230 said:


> Don't reset. It's not worth it ;;





SailorCrossing said:


> I think it's worth trying to get her out, even though I can see you really don't like this villager you honestly don't have to talk to them if you don't want to. I don't think it's worth deleting a town over one villager that you can possibly move away. Just keep this in mind, there's a possibility that the villager you dislike will move away soon - or eventually so it's really not worth it. Would you rather start again unlocking all the shops and such? trust me it's a lot of hard work. Even if you did restart, there's a fair chance that villager could just move back in again. I think if you get her out now or later, you won't have to see her again at all except on mainstreet, so it's worth trying to get her out.



I mean, it still wouldn't be a big loss. I just started Thursday, and am not that atttached


----------



## Rabirin

Bunny Bento said:


> I mean, it still wouldn't be a big loss. I just started Thursday, and am not that atttached



Fair enough, if you're not that attached to the town i'd just go ahead and delete it. Good luck!


----------



## errordata

i , haha. i just reset my town yesterday. i hadn't played acnl in months and i came back to see that ankha moved out, which was the whole reason i loved the town so much.

i love my new town, though. i miss ankha a lot. i have mitzi now though!


----------



## Mayor Yosuke

Moved to question thread.  
I don't see a 'delete post' option, so please delete it.  Thank you.


----------



## Rabirin

Mayor Yosuke said:


> Tried plot resetting for the first time.  TT to the plot setting date to 5:55am with a character, then quit.  Started a new file so the new character would be in town before 6am.  When the time rolled over to 6am, I ran around looking for the plot.  The town should have reset, but nothing showed up.  There was no plot of land anywhere to be seen.  So, since the town should have started a new day at 6am, I loaded up a character thinking that animal just hadn't moved in yet.
> I was wrong.
> They moved in right. next. to. my. house.  Destroyed a rare flower patch, ruined my layout, reuined my pathway, my view, and his house is a dark blight.  I know it's Apollo, but now I'm going to ignore him until he goes away.
> So this now leaves me with two animals to kick out:  Cherry and Apollo.  Forcing Apollo to move hurts, since he was in my campsite, and I wanted him.  I just didn't want him bumper-humping my house.  *sigh*
> I need both of these characters gone to return my town to what it was before I messed it up.
> Why didn't the TT/new character trick work?



You might wanna put this in the ask ACNL questions here thread. This thread is for if you're planning on resetting your town! Not plot resetting, haha. I'm sure somebody can help you there, as I don't quite know the answer myself.


----------



## Mayor Yosuke

Woops, I thought plot resetting and resetting were in the same catagory.  I'll move it over.


----------



## sn0wxyuki

This is a major decision for me. A critical major one that is more important than my life actually lol (no I am not lifeless).

I have a town full and complete dreamies. A total satisfied town and my ACNL is near perfection, just one flaw. I lost Katt due to a long abandoning the game. Now I get a second game as my cycling town. I have 2 choice now:

One: 
Pros:Forgot all about Katt, leave her behind and get another Uchi(Frita my only option now) and live happily ever after in the almost perfection town. 16 cycle is just too impossible as after so many leave and come I still cant get Tiffany back(first villager move out)
Con: I will forever be missing her and that will be the dark spot in my ACNL game.

Two:
Pros: Build a same town with same name, same mayor name and slowly move in back my dreamies and including Katt. My town will be even better than before with better planning.
Cons: My mayor will have do build everything back again from the encyclopedia, badges....even catching that 2 hardest bug scorpion and tarantula. Bell and items will never be the problem tho but my public project will all back to 0.

How? Both seem like a good one but each have their own flaw. it confused me for such a long time and no other ppl can gv me better answer than all dear ACNL fans here.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And the second I am in dilemma here, Katt move in my cycling town!!!urghhh I miss her....


----------



## Awesomeness1230

sn0wxyuki said:


> This is a major decision for me. A critical major one that is more important than my life actually lol (no I am not lifeless).
> 
> I have a town full and complete dreamies. A total satisfied town and my ACNL is near perfection, just one flaw. I lost Katt due to a long abandoning the game. Now I get a second game as my cycling town. I have 2 choice now:
> 
> One:
> Pros:Forgot all about Katt, leave her behind and get another Uchi(Frita my only option now) and live happily ever after in the almost perfection town. 16 cycle is just too impossible as after so many leave and come I still cant get Tiffany back(first villager move out)
> Con: I will forever be missing her and that will be the dark spot in my ACNL game.
> 
> Two:
> Pros: Build a same town with same name, same mayor name and slowly move in back my dreamies and including Katt. My town will be even better than before with better planning.
> Cons: My mayor will have do build everything back again from the encyclopedia, badges....even catching that 2 hardest bug scorpion and tarantula. Bell and items will never be the problem tho but my public project will all back to 0.
> 
> How? Both seem like a good one but each have their own flaw. it confused me for such a long time and no other ppl can gv me better answer than all dear ACNL fans here.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And the second I am in dilemma here, Katt move in my cycling town!!!urghhh I miss her....



Plan one I think, you can do without her, but if you reset it's gone forever.


----------



## biksoka

Spent two hours resetting to get the perfect town.
Town Hall above square, apples, red roof train station -- realized in my resetting fog I put my town name as my name.

internalscreaming.jpg


----------



## Hazel

I've been in a resetting cycle for almost a year now on and off. Haven't been able to play in a town longer than a week. After months of giving up on the game I finally got the urge to play again. Was resetting for a day before I came across this a few hours ago:




The placement of the main buildings is what compelled me to check it out. I love having the plaza and the town hall beside each other and I liked the idea of having Retail by the dock and having one long continuous beach. I really wanted to have a space to build my house on the top half of the map so I could plant cedar trees around it. I have apples as my town fruit and Erik, one of my dreamies in a decent spot. The only thing is I have square grass again but in the grand scheme of things it's not that big a deal since everything else is pretty good. The map is very different from my past maps but I think it should be interesting to landscape.

Here's hoping I can get back into the game! Wish me luck!


----------



## Qwerty111

I recently reset bc I hated my town layout in general. I always end up resetting-

In my fog of wanting to reset so bad I forgot to sell all the stuff I had.

Oh well. My new town has a nice layout, and quite good villagers (Rosie, the lil cutie) All my move ins went straight near the town hall, so I'm annoyed about that. But alas, that can be fixed.


----------



## Threads

Just reset my town after a pretty long period of inactivity/not playing.

Hopefully I can keep at it for awhile this time around!


----------



## Panda Hero

I just reset my town and named it Cerise because after a while of not playing, I decided to start anew.
On my first try, I got Stitches and Diana greeting me at the train station.
Sadly, the town fruit is oranges, but I like my villagers and town layout so much that it doesn't really matter. I can always plant cherrys!


----------



## Biyaya

I'm a noob at plot resetting; I've never done it. A cute villager decided to set up a plot in my town, and I very much dislike where. If I reset, will it simply move him somewhere else or change the villager too?


----------



## skarmoury

Soti said:


> I'm a noob at plot resetting; I've never done it. A cute villager decided to set up a plot in my town, and I very much dislike where. If I reset, will it simply move him somewhere else or change the villager too?



It depends actually, did you load the day with your Mayor/any already existing character? Because if you did, sadly nothing can be done :c Everything is already set in stone and the day can't be reset.
Otherwise, if you did load with a new saved file, and if that villager is a random move-in, chances are the villager and its plot will keep changing. Random move-ins will change per reset.
Plot resetting is mostly done for villagers you asked to move to your town (either from campsite or another town, probably from someone else's void too but not too sure about that), because there the character is already set (aka not a random move-in) and you just reset to change its plot position. ^^ Hope that made sense!

--

In other news, I reset my town a week ago because I kept on losing villagers due to me being inactive :c I was too lazy to cycle again bc it's become such a hassle, too.
Anyway, it took me so long but I got a good map! I didn't have a dream map planned out so I just kept resetting until I found one that seemed to easy to landscape. I just don't like the placement of my first villager houses but it's okay, I don't plan on keeping them anyway x) (except for Lobo, his house plot is okay.) I got cherries and a blue-roof station too so I'm pretty happy with it c:


----------



## Hazel

I want to reset again... This happens every time! I get so busy that I don't play for a while and when I go back to it I just want to reset! I hate it! I miss relaxing in my town everyday like I used to


----------



## Discord

I've been pondering for quite some time and i find this question highly unsolvable.

Should i reset my town?.

I was founded on March 3rd, 2016 which means i have had it for little over 2 years and i'm starting to get bored of it since it's merely a repetitive cycle every single day. I don't want my town to be in stuck in limbo which raises this question i have been asking myself since the end of 2015. There are many regrets i have about my town such as its cringe worthy name and path layout and all of that "Organizing your plants nonsense".

However, there are the good things to the most negative of things.

I have golden tools and a immense amount of bells, i can't just simply abandon 8,000,000 Bells and items i have worked my rump (There are simple alternatives to profanity however) off just to earn. I have thought up of a solution as i can transfer it to another town and pick it up once i'm ready, so that problem is moved out of the way.

Since i have mental disorders, the voices in my head keep on tempting me to reset for my own good. I resist these thoughts and voices since i fear that it's not good. However, my town is starting to fall apart due to it now being a mere cycle and a cause of boredom rather than a boredom buster, and that's the mere simplicity of the game; To stop boredom.

So should i reset for the hell of it or should i stay with my town?.


----------



## Hazel

I did it. This is my new town:



I like it as there's more space than in the previous town. I only had one requirement this time around (cherries, apples or pears as the town fruit) and hopefully I'll be able to stick with it this time. I have a general idea in mind to plan the town but I'm going to try my best to enjoy it and not ruin it for myself yet again. Fingers crossed I can do it this time!


----------



## Discord

Well i have made up my mind, i'm going to reset.

I'll tell you how it goes later on!.


----------



## Libra

Hazel said:


> I did it. This is my new town:
> 
> View attachment 171480
> 
> I like it as there's more space than in the previous town. I only had one requirement this time around (cherries, apples or pears as the town fruit) and hopefully I'll be able to stick with it this time. I have a general idea in mind to plan the town but I'm going to try my best to enjoy it and not ruin it for myself yet again. Fingers crossed I can do it this time!



Good luck! ^_^


----------



## Hazel

Libra said:


> Good luck! ^_^



Thank you Libra <3


----------



## tobias_0704

Hazel said:


> I did it. This is my new town:
> 
> View attachment 171480
> 
> I like it as there's more space than in the previous town. I only had one requirement this time around (cherries, apples or pears as the town fruit) and hopefully I'll be able to stick with it this time. I have a general idea in mind to plan the town but I'm going to try my best to enjoy it and not ruin it for myself yet again. Fingers crossed I can do it this time!



Aw thats a great map
I'm not soo happy with my map however I think i will make the best out of it ^^


----------



## Hazel

tobias_0704 said:


> Aw thats a great map
> I'm not soo happy with my map however I think i will make the best out of it ^^



Thank you! I'm really enjoying it so far! Good luck with your town!


----------



## LadyDove

Done, thank you Mints!


----------



## Aetherinne

I'm not sure if I should reset my town...

I have all of my dreamies, haven't really fished or dug fossils much, don't have a bunch of bugs. I have a bunch of PWP.

However, I hate the name now. Parfait was made during a time in which I had an obsession with sweets. Now I'm over it and I'm tired of it. 

Also tired of my mayor name, which is ironically my actual name. I've been telling my villagers to call me Soleil, but it's not the same. It won't change my TPC. 

I want to experiment with new villagers. I've had the same ones for a long time, but I'd like to keep my sweet Marshal.

I dunno. Decisions...


----------



## RaineyWood

Aetherinne said:


> I'm not sure if I should reset my town...
> 
> I have all of my dreamies, haven't really fished or dug fossils much, don't have a bunch of bugs. I have a bunch of PWP.
> 
> However, I hate the name now. Parfait was made during a time in which I had an obsession with sweets. Now I'm over it and I'm tired of it.
> 
> Also tired of my mayor name, which is ironically my actual name. I've been telling my villagers to call me Soleil, but it's not the same. It won't change my TPC.
> 
> I want to experiment with new villagers. I've had the same ones for a long time, but I'd like to keep my sweet Marshal.
> 
> I dunno. Decisions...



That sounds like a tough one.
I've been in that situation before.
I've always reset and somewhat regretted it later. 
Maybe you could write out a pros / cons list for yourself. 

Or just buy another copy of the game when you can. Start fresh with that. But still keep your other town. ;;


----------



## Chris01

I'm thinking of resetting my town today possibly, my current town name of Mossbay just sounds  silly and I don't play it regularly enough so everytime I go on it I have different villagers to previous visits, gah ACNL WHY YOU DO THIS TO ME! I don't know what to do, also the layout is frustrating me


----------



## Aetherinne

RaineyWood said:


> That sounds like a tough one.
> I've been in that situation before.
> I've always reset and somewhat regretted it later.
> Maybe you could write out a pros / cons list for yourself.
> 
> Or just buy another copy of the game when you can. Start fresh with that. But still keep your other town. ;;


That sounds like a lovely idea!

Cons:

- Pick a different theme!
- Possibly pick a better town layout
- Get more play time out of the game
- ACTUALLY KEEP TRACK OF THE ITEMS THAT I GET
- My Marshal can be saved my irl bestie can take good care of him while I'm setting up
- I can change the name of the town
- Same thing applies to the mayor name
- I can actually attempt to get the Weed medals because I don't like going to other towns for that (I have some weird issue, I don't want to get rekt in case if something goes sour)
- Can experiment with new dreamies
- Can attempt to make my own QR path since I successfully made a brick path after busting my chops for like an hour.

The middle ground:

- Going back to June 9th, 2013 (day I got my original copy) and TT slowly to the present day
- Doing a Tumblr about the town? 

Cons:

- Getting the artwork is going to be a nightmare
- PWPs
- Dreamies
- Getting all of the items from the catalog again (minor for the re-orderables)

I'd buy another copy but budget is going to be rather tight for quite some time. Thank you, economy. ._.

Hmmm...


----------



## acnlheart

I want to reset my town because I tted last month(multiple times) and I unlocked too many things fast, I don't really like where the plaza, town hall, and re-tail is, the waterfall is at the side, there's rocks where i want to put bridges/pwps, I don't like where my 2nd character is, and the river divides weird. :/ But I don't want to reset my town because, I have good villagers(including my dream villagers), I have a lot of precious items, and plenty of hybrids.


----------



## Rabirin

I'm honestly thinking of resetting my town, but after working so hard on it i'm not sure if I should. The reason why I want to reset is because i'm really unhappy with the police station I chose. I chose the classic police station, only to realise I really wish I had the modern one because it fits my theme better. It's very close to the town hall too (which i'm planning to make into a modern town hall) so it feels very out of place. The layout of town isn't an issue at all and I rather like it, but it's just the police station that is really bothering me since I have to walk past it. It's just i've finally began to create a town i'm happy with name and all but the police station is bothering me. Is it worth resetting over the police station?


----------



## Aetherinne

SailorCrossing said:


> I'm honestly thinking of resetting my town, but after working so hard on it i'm not sure if I should. The reason why I want to reset is because i'm really unhappy with the police station I chose. I chose the classic police station, only to realise I really wish I had the modern one because it fits my theme better. It's very close to the town hall too (which i'm planning to make into a modern town hall) so it feels very out of place. The layout of town isn't an issue at all and I rather like it, but it's just the police station that is really bothering me since I have to walk past it. It's just i've finally began to create a town i'm happy with name and all but the police station is bothering me. Is it worth resetting over the police station?


If it's only the police station that's giving you a problem, I really don't recommend resetting because of it. You can (maybe) adjust your town's theme to try and get the police station to blend in a bit better, so it doesn't feel like it's completely standing out in a negative way. I ain't worth resetting for 1 little mess-up.

Update on my scenario: Gonna reset soon. I'm gonna sell the remaining of my items, leave Marshal with my bestie for a while, and then do the resetting deed.


----------



## Requity

Aetherinne said:


> If it's only the police station that's giving you a problem, I really don't recommend resetting because of it. You can (maybe) adjust your town's theme to try and get the police station to blend in a bit better, so it doesn't feel like it's completely standing out in a negative way. I ain't worth resetting for 1 little mess-up.
> 
> Update on my scenario: Gonna reset soon. I'm gonna sell the remaining of my items, leave Marshal with my bestie for a while, and then do the resetting deed.


How goes the resetting, Aetherinne? Have you found a town you like yet? 

I'm hoping that it doesn't take too long! It can be frustrating to reset for hours to find _just_ the right map.


----------



## Aetherinne

Serene said:


> How goes the resetting, Aetherinne? Have you found a town you like yet?
> 
> I'm hoping that it doesn't take too long! It can be frustrating to reset for hours to find _just_ the right map.


Welp, I'm still selling all the stuff that I have because I don't want it to go into limbo. Eventually my bestie will wake up and safeguard Marshal, and then I will start the cruel, cruel duty of resetting. Can't wait. XD

But thanks for asking. <3


----------



## Buttonsy

I sorta feel compelled to reset right now... I love my villagers all so much, so so much, but I'm starting to get to a point where I just.... am starting to feel a little stale and want the adventure of a fresh town, to meet new villagers, to plan out a theme.

The thing is that, I could actually afford to get a second cartridge within a few days, and I also get kinda compulsive urges sometimes so I don't want to accidentally do anything I regret, but part of me just.

I love my villagers like my own kids practically but I sorta want to move on in another way?


----------



## Requity

Buttonsy said:


> I sorta feel compelled to reset right now... I love my villagers all so much, so so much, but I'm starting to get to a point where I just.... am starting to feel a little stale and want the adventure of a fresh town, to meet new villagers, to plan out a theme.
> 
> The thing is that, I could actually afford to get a second cartridge within a few days, and I also get kinda compulsive urges sometimes so I don't want to accidentally do anything I regret, but part of me just.
> 
> I love my villagers like my own kids practically but I sorta want to move on in another way?


Maybe a second cartridge would be a good idea, then? You could always sell it later, if it turns out you don't need it.


----------



## 727

okay i'm also thinking about resetting my town it might be today or tomorrow possibly friday but i have 2 important questions that i need help with question 1:can i go to someone's town and drop off  my golden tools until i set up my town's set up again and question 2:since i wasn't able to find who gave me the gorgeous set and i don't feel right selling it without that mystery person's permission can also bring it with me to drop off w/the golden tools.and if all that's possible i'm available today i prefer 1pm my time if that's okay or we can work out the details.thank you too anyone that can help me.

- - - Post Merge - - -

or what time works for you i live in the northeast if that helps.

- - - Post Merge - - -

the gorgeous set is going to be 2 trips.


----------



## xpaintitblack7x

I've been thinking about resetting my town because I'm not 100% happy with it but I didn't want to lose Stitches or Molly. Now I've screwed up and Stitches is moving so I'mnkond of ready to just start over...what does everyone think?


----------



## Requity

xpaintitblack7x said:


> I've been thinking about resetting my town because I'm not 100% happy with it but I didn't want to lose Stitches or Molly. Now I've screwed up and Stitches is moving so I'mnkond of ready to just start over...what does everyone think?


What exactly are you unhappy with?


----------



## Awesomeness1230

xpaintitblack7x said:


> I've been thinking about resetting my town because I'm not 100% happy with it but I didn't want to lose Stitches or Molly. Now I've screwed up and Stitches is moving so I'mnkond of ready to just start over...what does everyone think?



How unhappy are you? Is it just a slight feeling? Or is it a bigger problem that pops up every time you play?


----------



## davidlblack

My town has basically gone to crap as of lately because my I got a bunch of new wii u games, so I kinda wanna reset. But then again I'm so close to completing my mueseum. I have lots of Items that I love, including Pics, and a crapton of money and public works projects... idk.


----------



## Barbara

davidlblack said:


> My town has basically gone to crap as of lately because my I got a bunch of new wii u games, so I kinda wanna reset. But then again I'm so close to completing my mueseum. I have lots of Items that I love, including Pics, and a crapton of money and public works projects... idk.



For how long have you abandoned your town? Unless you actually loathe it, it's usually more rewarding not to reset, but if you've abandoned your town for months, I really understand if you want to. The times I've reset have also been after coming back to the game, because you want a fresh start and you've been so out of it.
I think the best bet is to play for a week or two and see how you like your town. You're likely to see the things you love about it, which makes you not want to reset. It'd be a shame if you make the decision too quickly, so take some time to see if you want to keep this town or not.


----------



## davidlblack

Barbara said:


> For how long have you abandoned your town? Unless you actually loathe it, it's usually more rewarding not to reset, but if you've abandoned your town for months, I really understand if you want to. The times I've reset have also been after coming back to the game, because you want a fresh start and you've been so out of it.
> I think the best bet is to play for a week or two and see how you like your town. You're likely to see the things you love about it, which makes you not want to reset. It'd be a shame if you make the decision too quickly, so take some time to see if you want to keep this town or not.



I did it already. Ticks me off that I did, because it was spur of the moment in a way. I'll probably actually rebuild a new town later on... but yeah...


----------



## Chris01

I became unhappy with my town layout last night and decided I would reset in the morning, which I have just done, now I am trying to think of a decent town name!


----------



## namiieco

If you are not happy with your town, reset or get a new cartridge.


----------



## Barbara

Milque said:


> If you are not happy with your town, reset or get a new cartridge.



That's not at all the best solution in every case, which is why this thread exists. It can be very rewarding to keep your town if you are 'addicted to resetting', where you want to reset because you think you have done too little to your town, but that will only draw you back and eventually you'll want to reset again.


----------



## Summerbun

*Posting from my 3DS at like, 3 AM lol.*

Thinking about resetting. I love my villagers (especially Drago, Phoebe, Skye, and Dotty), but that and keeping my items are the only real pros. I'm not very satisfied with any of my villagers' placement, the rock placement, Re-Tail's placement...basically everything's placement. I'm not a fan of my town fruit (pear), and I feel like my bells have gone down the drain from making/destroying PWPs and constantly making/deleting side characters.

Anyone agree that I should reset?


----------



## Aetherinne

Summerbun said:


> *Posting from my 3DS at like, 3 AM lol.*
> 
> Thinking about resetting. I love my villagers (especially Drago, Phoebe, Skye, and Dotty), but that and keeping my items are the only real pros. I'm not very satisfied with any of my villagers' placement, the rock placement, Re-Tail's placement...basically everything's placement. I'm not a fan of my town fruit (pear), and I feel like my bells have gone down the drain from making/destroying PWPs and constantly making/deleting side characters.
> 
> Anyone agree that I should reset?


Considering that the cons far outweight the pros, I possibly recommend that you reset. You should save some items that you like, though.

Or maybe get a second copy. Man, everyone suggests this x3


----------



## Acnl_starfall

Soemone help me should I restart now or on the weekend tomorrow I have school but I have all day to play today, please someone


----------



## Aetherinne

Acnl_starfall said:


> Soemone help me should I restart now or on the weekend tomorrow I have school but I have all day to play today, please someone


Whenever you have the most time available, resetting takes a long time.


----------



## Minene

i think i'm too lazy to actually reset but i keep thinking about it ): i get so motivated at the 
beginning and then i just stop.


----------



## xInfiniteStars

I'm thinking of reseting, but I'm not sure. I love my villagers, and I have a lot of stuff on there, but my town isn't in order at all. There's random things on the ground, villagers' houses unaligned (I'd prefer them in rows or something like that), and I have a vision for a new town. 

I'm thinking of getting another AC:NL, but that'd mean my 3rd one, and it's hard to keep track of them all. 

Here's my town info:

Residents: Erik, Flurry, Lolly, Molly, Fauna, Stitches, Kid Cat, Whitney, Felicity, Chief

Bells: Over 19mil the last time I checked

Items: Loads of royal crowns, 2 crowns, DLC items, unorderable furniture sets, etc

Places: Every shop except Katrina's. All emotions unlocked. Nookling's upgraded to T&T Emporium

Museum: 1 fossil left


----------



## Barbara

Tell me, why exactly do you consider resetting? What do you dislike about the unchangable things of your town that makes you want to reset, and what are things you like about your town?


----------



## xInfiniteStars

As much as I love Hearts, everything seems to messy. The campsite is right in front of town hall, and I don't even know why I placed it there in the first place. Chief is like in a cramped corner near my house and the river, and there's stuff I need to clean up EVERYWHERE. I'm debating getting my 2nd account to get everything my mayor owns then move out, then reset. I'm still not sure, though.


----------



## xInfiniteStars

Nevermind. I've decided not to reset


----------



## Whisper

I've decided to restart my main town today because my old town felt very crowded and I don't have much room for pwps. Hopefully this town does alot better and doesn't end up being as crowded as my old town.


----------



## Flex

I'm going to reset tonight. There are a lot of things I don't like about my town right now. House placement, the ocean and the random parts I have to walk around the whole town to get to the other, villagers and the main reason is that I time traveled, a lot. I feel like I have already beat the game (I know you cant) in a matter of 3 weeks. I need a town name if anyone wants to recommend one. No special theme i'm looking for.


----------



## Griffon

When I started my first town, I found out about time traveling early and then promptly time traveled to get everything I wanted really early. The layout of my town somehow made it so there wasn't a lot of usable space to develop as well. I got all the cool items and villagers I wanted... and then promptly lost interest. 

My friend warned me that if I cheated and got everything I wanted, I'd stop playing. He was sooo right- until I resets my town I hadn't played in like six months. Yeah, anyway, I reset and I'm super happy with the layout of my new town and I made a pact never to time travel. I'm looking forward to slowly building an awesome town, you know, like I was supposed to the first time XD


----------



## Flex

Griffon said:


> When I started my first town, I found out about time traveling early and then promptly time traveled to get everything I wanted really early. The layout of my town somehow made it so there wasn't a lot of usable space to develop as well. I got all the cool items and villagers I wanted... and then promptly lost interest.
> 
> My friend warned me that if I cheated and got everything I wanted, I'd stop playing. He was sooo right- until I resets my town I hadn't played in like six months. Yeah, anyway, I reset and I'm super happy with the layout of my new town and I made a pact never to time travel. I'm looking forward to slowly building an awesome town, you know, like I was supposed to the first time XD



Your reason for resting is the exact same reason I am! I time traveled in City Folk and have everything SO quick. When I reset, i'm never going to time travel!


----------



## Griffon

Flex said:


> Your reason for resting is the exact same reason I am! I time traveled in City Folk and have everything SO quick. When I reset, i'm never going to time travel!



It's so weird how big of a difference it makes! I absolutely ignored my friend when he told me, but low and behold I'm enjoying this town WAY more


----------



## Daydream

Griffon said:


> When I started my first town, I found out about time traveling early and then promptly time traveled to get everything I wanted really early. The layout of my town somehow made it so there wasn't a lot of usable space to develop as well. I got all the cool items and villagers I wanted... and then promptly lost interest.
> 
> My friend warned me that if I cheated and got everything I wanted, I'd stop playing. He was sooo right- until I resets my town I hadn't played in like six months. Yeah, anyway, I reset and I'm super happy with the layout of my new town and I made a pact never to time travel. I'm looking forward to slowly building an awesome town, you know, like I was supposed to the first time XD



That's exactly what I did when the game was released a few years ago! I bought the game on June 9th, discovered TT, and by the end of August, I had lost every possible interest in a game that I was waiting for since THREE years! That's crazy. After August, I totally stopped playing... For two years! That's unbelievable! xD

I started playing again this year, in March. What's sad in this is that I, of course, decided not to TT in my new town... But totally lost it last month due to corruption.  But because I'm, once again, addicted to this game, I didn't stop playing and now I'm back with a third town! 

This game is much more enjoyable without TT.


----------



## Griffon

Pixr said:


> That's exactly what I did when the game was released a few years ago! I bought the game on June 9th, discovered TT, and by the end of August, I had lost every possible interest in a game that I was waiting for since THREE years! That's crazy. After August, I totally stopped playing... For two years! That's unbelievable! xD
> 
> I started playing again this year, in March. What's sad in this is that I, of course, decided not to TT in my new town... But totally lost it last month due to corruption.  But because I'm, once again, addicted to this game, I didn't stop playing and now I'm back with a third town!
> 
> This game is much more enjoyable without TT.



New leaf was the first game I had played since I was a teenager, and I loved it for like two months?! So weird. 

And that's so awful! What happened to your town- I guess I don't know what 'corruption' entails? And hopefully with the first two you got to figure out what you wanted from the game, so your third town will really shine? 

I really hate to admit when I'm wrong. Like ever. But my friend CALLED IT- because I'm getting so much like... simple joy out of building my town day by day. I don't time travel, but I do the diving trick to get PWP's, but I think that might just be a slightly slower way to lose interest, so I think I'm gonna stop XD


----------



## Daydream

Griffon said:


> New leaf was the first game I had played since I was a teenager, and I loved it for like two months?! So weird.
> 
> And that's so awful! What happened to your town- I guess I don't know what 'corruption' entails? And hopefully with the first two you got to figure out what you wanted from the game, so your third town will really shine?
> 
> I really hate to admit when I'm wrong. Like ever. But my friend CALLED IT- because I'm getting so much like... simple joy out of building my town day by day. I don't time travel, but I do the diving trick to get PWP's, but I think that might just be a slightly slower way to lose interest, so I think I'm gonna stop XD



By corruption, I mean that one random day, my save file just wouldn't load, giving me the only option to delete it. No explanation was found.  I don't hack, I didn't mess up with my SD Card, didn't turn off my DS while saving... I really have no explanation.

And yes, I think my third town will be the best, I've learned a lot from my past towns. 

And about the PWP trick, I don't think you could lose interest for that. On the contrary, imagine if you don't use this trick, and you only get one new PWP every two weeks... That would make you lose way more interest, no? xD


----------



## Griffon

Pixr said:


> By corruption, I mean that one random day, my save file just wouldn't load, giving me the only option to delete it. No explanation was found.  I don't hack, I didn't mess up with my SD Card, didn't turn off my DS while saving... I really have no explanation.
> 
> And yes, I think my third town will be the best, I've learned a lot from my past towns.
> 
> And about the PWP trick, I don't think you could lose interest for that. On the contrary, imagine if you don't use this trick, and you only get one new PWP every two weeks... That would make you lose way more interest, no? xD



Oh my gosh that's awful! I've never even heard of that! Did you use the same game to make your new town?

And that's good at least! What kind of things did you figure out to avoid with your new town? When I restarted, I was reallllly choosy about my layout, and I did the new character trick for most of my new villagers, so I got ones that I at least didn't hate. In my first town, the layout was horrendous, and I shot myself in the foot with some of the placement of my permanent structures. 

And I can see that. I have this huge open space beneath my event plaza that I want to turn into a park, and if I have to wait six months for the right PWP I think I'll lose my mind XD


----------



## NicoShaytan

I'm TTing a lot to get all the villagers I want, but with all the TTing, even with the beautiful ordinance in effect, my grass is quickly dying out... I guess with houses always coming and going it adds up! I couldn't even imagine resetting but if I ever do, that would be why... because I'd have to let it sit for months while hardly playing it in order to let my grass grow back!

maybe I'll take these TT horror stories into account and let up on it... I'm only missing three of my dreamies now anyhow, and with 9-10 villagers, that dick of a duck is bound to move out eventually.

ETA: wth post button y u do twice


----------



## Griffon

NicoShaytan said:


> I'm TTing a lot to get all the villagers I want, but with all the TTing, even with the beautiful ordinance in effect, my grass is quickly dying out... I guess with houses always coming and going it adds up! I couldn't even imagine resetting but if I ever do, that would be why... because I'd have to let it sit for months while hardly playing it in order to let my grass grow back!
> 
> maybe I'll take these TT horror stories into account and let up on it... I'm only missing three of my dreamies now anyhow, and with 9-10 villagers, that dick of a duck is bound to move out eventually.
> 
> ETA: wth post button y u do twice



I feel like an old cranky person shaking my cane at people who TT. XD I've had such bad experiences trying to boot out villagers I didn't like and having ones I liked decide to move that I have like TT ptsd. And I got villagers I didn't like out this time by talking to them CONSTANTLY so they ding me more. Do you use paths? I honestly just cover up my bald patches, because I to am very impatient with my grass. Other than that, idk how to avoid looking at the bare spots...

And what about the post button?


----------



## avery

I'm going to reset my town because my layout is a pile of trash. My retail is on the very top left, while my dock is on the bottom right, which is very inconvenient for me because i use the island method a lot, and my town is so horribly cramped that there's, almost no space for public work projects.


----------



## Griffon

avery said:


> I'm going to reset my town because my layout is a pile of trash. My retail is on the very top left, while my dock is on the bottom right, which is very inconvenient for me because i use the island method a lot, and my town is so horribly cramped that there's, almost no space for public work projects.



That was pretty much my exact problem with my old town. The river was placed in such a way that somehow there wasn't a lot of usable land. And even with 3 bridges I still somehow never had a good crossing point. Good luck finding a better layout!


----------



## Espurr96

I kinda want to reset my town, to have a completely fresh start. I feel like I kinda cheated because nearly all my bells were made from here, from trading something I have and just letting it build up. I would feel bad though because of all the time I put into my town, but I don't know. What do I do?


----------



## jakeypride

Espurr96 said:


> I kinda want to reset my town, to have a completely fresh start. I feel like I kinda cheated because nearly all my bells were made from here, from trading something I have and just letting it build up. I would feel bad though because of all the time I put into my town, but I don't know. What do I do?



Keep it and if anything get a used cartridge off of craigslist or from a game store. You'll reset and sincerely regret it. (I've done it too many times)


----------



## mintellect

I've been thinking that an Undertale themed town would be a cool idea for a while, and I've decided that I'm finally going to put the idea into action.
While I can't afford a fourth cartridge, I haven't played my one year challenge town since Febuary so it's safe to say I already failed the challenge, so that's the town I'm going to delete.
It makes me feel kinda sad because I REALLY like the layout of my OYC town, however the mayor's name, the town's name, and the layout don't match an Undertale theme.

If anyone cares, these are my requirements for the layout:
-Any native fruit except oranges
-Most buildings (town hall, Retail Etc) to be in the top right area (Snowdin)
-Town square to be in the top left (Ruins)
-Horizonatal and relatively straight river (or at least one that divides the town into four or two equal sections)
-Town hall/Train station can be any color
-(OPTIONAL) Star snow
-(OPTIONAL) A straight ramp that leads directly down to the beach with walls on both sides (I'd REEEEEAAAAALLLLLYYY love to have this but if I find a perfect layout without it I'll painfully accept it)
-(OPTIONAL) East Beach (I really don't care how the beach is laid out (one big beach, two separate beaches, private beach etc)

The town name will likely be Home, because I can't fit Undertale or Underground into the 8 Character limit, and cutting letters out of them (Undrtale, Undrgrnd) just makes it look stupid.

Characters will probably be Toriel(Ruins), Sans(Snowdin), Undyne(Waterfall),and Alphys(Hotland).

As much as I'd like to include other characters like Papyrus, I need one character for each area and since Sans and Papyrus share a house it'd be kind of redundant to give him his own.

I have no idea who my dreamies will be yet, however I DO know I need a blue house and a pink house for Blooky and Mettaton, and maybe some cabin-like houses for any residents of Snowdin. Erik comes to mind.

Now, in this new town, I WILL:
Plot reset
Get items from others on here
Time travel

I WON'T:
Hack (Really only because I don't think I can hack because I've updated both my 3Ds')
Get items from my other towns

Wish me luck, I guess. I may reset later today or tomorrow depending on how I'm feeling.


----------



## LuneCheetah

I've finally returned to AC after months of not playing. I've decided that I want to reset, but I don't want to lose some of my clothing, bells, and furniture. Is there a thread that I could go to where people are willing to hold items and bells for resetters? That would be super helpful. ;__;


----------



## avery

Diancie Rose said:


> I've been thinking that an Undertale themed town would be a cool idea for a while, and I've decided that I'm finally going to put the idea into action.
> While I can't afford a fourth cartridge, I haven't played my one year challenge town since Febuary so it's safe to say I already failed the challenge, so that's the town I'm going to delete.
> It makes me feel kinda sad because I REALLY like the layout of my OYC town, however the mayor's name, the town's name, and the layout don't match an Undertale theme.
> 
> If anyone cares, these are my requirements for the layout:
> -Any native fruit except oranges
> -Most buildings (town hall, Retail Etc) to be in the top right area (Snowdin)
> -Town square to be in the top left (Ruins)
> -Horizonatal and relatively straight river (or at least one that divides the town into four or two equal sections)
> -Town hall/Train station can be any color
> -(OPTIONAL) Star snow
> -(OPTIONAL) A straight ramp that leads directly down to the beach with walls on both sides (I'd REEEEEAAAAALLLLLYYY love to have this but if I find a perfect layout without it I'll painfully accept it)
> -(OPTIONAL) East Beach (I really don't care how the beach is laid out (one big beach, two separate beaches, private beach etc)
> 
> The town name will likely be Home, because I can't fit Undertale or Underground into the 8 Character limit, and cutting letters out of them (Undrtale, Undrgrnd) just makes it look stupid.
> 
> Characters will probably be Toriel(Ruins), Sans(Snowdin), Undyne(Waterfall),and Alphys(Hotland).
> 
> As much as I'd like to include other characters like Papyrus, I need one character for each area and since Sans and Papyrus share a house it'd be kind of redundant to give him his own.
> 
> I have no idea who my dreamies will be yet, however I DO know I need a blue house and a pink house for Blooky and Mettaton, and maybe some cabin-like houses for any residents of Snowdin. Erik comes to mind.
> 
> Now, in this new town, I WILL:
> Plot reset
> Get items from others on here
> Time travel
> 
> I WON'T:
> Hack (Really only because I don't think I can hack because I've updated both my 3Ds')
> Get items from my other towns
> 
> Wish me luck, I guess. I may reset later today or tomorrow depending on how I'm feeling.



I've actually been considering this for a while, but I've been quite busy lately and haven't had much time to play animal crossing, but good luck, I'm sure it'll turn out great!


----------



## Liamslash

I know I just got my town, but some ideas here got my thinking, about how I can make my theme so much better.
It's a hunger games capitol theme, spent around 3 hours researching ideas.
Now to reset.... Wish me luck


----------



## Griffon

Liamslash said:


> I know I just got my town, but some ideas here got my thinking, about how I can make my theme so much better.
> It's a hunger games capitol theme, spent around 3 hours researching ideas.
> Now to reset.... Wish me luck



Whoa, you put so much more thought into your town theme than I did! Mine is just... I like this. This shall be in my town. XD 

In any case, it sounds like it'll be awesome- good luck!


----------



## Liamslash

Griffon said:


> Whoa, you put so much more thought into your town theme than I did! Mine is just... I like this. This shall be in my town. XD
> 
> In any case, it sounds like it'll be awesome- good luck!



Yeah, I decided to put some thought into doing a nice theme. In wild world I played it normally, and I thought it would be fun trying to create my own theme. Just thought it was something different, and I really did enjoy the films.


----------



## mintellect

Diancie Rose said:


> I've been thinking that an Undertale themed town would be a cool idea for a while, and I've decided that I'm finally going to put the idea into action.
> While I can't afford a fourth cartridge, I haven't played my one year challenge town since Febuary so it's safe to say I already failed the challenge, so that's the town I'm going to delete.
> It makes me feel kinda sad because I REALLY like the layout of my OYC town, however the mayor's name, the town's name, and the layout don't match an Undertale theme.
> 
> If anyone cares, these are my requirements for the layout:
> -Any native fruit except oranges
> -Most buildings (town hall, Retail Etc) to be in the top right area (Snowdin)
> -Town square to be in the top left (Ruins)
> -Horizonatal and relatively straight river (or at least one that divides the town into four or two equal sections)
> -Town hall/Train station can be any color
> -(OPTIONAL) Star snow
> -(OPTIONAL) A straight ramp that leads directly down to the beach with walls on both sides (I'd REEEEEAAAAALLLLLYYY love to have this but if I find a perfect layout without it I'll painfully accept it)
> -(OPTIONAL) East Beach (I really don't care how the beach is laid out (one big beach, two separate beaches, private beach etc)
> 
> The town name will likely be Home, because I can't fit Undertale or Underground into the 8 Character limit, and cutting letters out of them (Undrtale, Undrgrnd) just makes it look stupid.
> 
> Characters will probably be Toriel(Ruins), Sans(Snowdin), Undyne(Waterfall),and Alphys(Hotland).
> 
> As much as I'd like to include other characters like Papyrus, I need one character for each area and since Sans and Papyrus share a house it'd be kind of redundant to give him his own.
> 
> I have no idea who my dreamies will be yet, however I DO know I need a blue house and a pink house for Blooky and Mettaton, and maybe some cabin-like houses for any residents of Snowdin. Erik comes to mind.
> 
> Now, in this new town, I WILL:
> Plot reset
> Get items from others on here
> Time travel
> 
> I WON'T:
> Hack (Really only because I don't think I can hack because I've updated both my 3Ds')
> Get items from my other towns
> 
> Wish me luck, I guess. I may reset later today or tomorrow depending on how I'm feeling.



I reset a couple of days ago and it only took me a few tries to find a town I liked! Sadly I didn't get the ramp I wanted but I got a lot of other nice things. My native fruit is pears, and I have Rosie and Francine as starters. I don't care for either of them but the money I make off of them when they move will definetly help me make progress in this town.
A few pictures:


----------



## avvie

LuneCheetah said:


> I've finally returned to AC after months of not playing. I've decided that I want to reset, but I don't want to lose some of my clothing, bells, and furniture. Is there a thread that I could go to where people are willing to hold items and bells for resetters? That would be super helpful. ;__;



If you still need someone to hold items for you let me know. More than happy to help!


----------



## Cosima

I kind of want to reset but like most don't want to loose some of my things. Would anyone be willing to hold items for me? I would prefer someone who has positive wifi ratings. I've heard of people never getting their items back and I really don't want that to happen. I can also tip igb to whoever can help me out


----------



## avvie

Sure thing  i'm a very honest person. All items will be returned! Just let me know


----------



## Cosima

Alright we can do it then. I need a little bit to figure out what I want to keep. I'll let you know and thank you for offering


----------



## avvie

Your very welcome! No problem


----------



## Crosser.bear

*Should I reset?*

I really want to reset. I hate my town layout and house placement, but I've completed the whole of main street and got the police station, the caf? and the campsite. I've spent millions of bells on my house and pwps but I've now run out of space. When I first started, I chose my map on a whim and didn't really think about it. I'm not enjoying playing anymore as I can't do anything. I absolutely love my villagers and can't bare to lose them but I want something new. I can keep all of my items in my sister's town but I'm scared that I'll regret it. Can someone please help me?


----------



## Barbara

It seems like the best decision here is to reset. I'd like to know one thing though: you said: 





> I'm not enjoying playing anymore as I can't do anything


 What makes it so that you 'can't do anything'? (and what can't you do?) I feel like that is based off of how you feel about your town, there probably _are_ things you can do. You need to realise with these things that resetting won't neccessarily solve it. You'll have to find motivation to develop any town, and although a fresh town will give you motivation at first, it won't stay forever and you have to motivate yourself. I hope it's clear what I mean, haha. I still think that resetting is the best option in this situation, but I just wanted to mention it.


----------



## Crosser.bear

I know where you're coming from  it's just that I did try to landscape my town, but after placing my path, there wasn't any space for anything like flowers and bushes so I couldn't continue. It just feels like the only reason I go to play on it anymore is to see if any villagers are leaving. I think that I will probably reset. Thanks for your help


----------



## avvie

I've decided on Monday i am going to reset. I have a lot of stuff i wish to take with me. Is there someone on Monday who can hold my items for me for a few hours?


----------



## Parsnip

avvie said:


> I've decided on Monday i am going to reset. I have a lot of stuff i wish to take with me. Is there someone on Monday who can hold my items for me for a few hours?



I would be willing to hold your items!


I've been considering resetting these past few days.  I recently reset after not playing for like...a year? My favourite villagers had left and all my hybrids were dead and there didn't seem like much of a point in continuing.  But ever since I made a new town I feel like the magic is kind of gone?  I think part of it might be that I kind of settled with my map after resetting for a few days.  It didn't really have any of the things I was looking for (least favourite native fruit,  bad rock placement, retail in a bad place, etc).  

I've been playing on my new town every single day for like...2 months or so.  Which I guess isn't a lot I  the long run, but it seems like a lot! I have sunk a few million bells into my house, have a lot of the permanent structures built, and have a few villagers I really like!  But I guess I'm just kind of worried if I keep playing I'm eventually going to hate my town and have to reset after another few months and it will be even harder.  But on the flip side, I'm scared if I reset I will still never be able to find a town that I like as much as my first one...

Just really not sure what to do :c


----------



## Chris01

I just reset, I logged in and a villager  decided to put their plot right in front of mine, so i was extremely pissed off, goodbye town hello new town!


----------



## Barbara

Chris01 said:


> I just reset, I logged in and a villager  decided to put their plot right in front of mine, so i was extremely pissed off, goodbye town hello new town!



Oh haha, that's bad luck. I've picked a town with a house in front of the town hall once, since I did like the map. You have no idea how annoying that is, I couldn't decorate the front and my house was close to it as well, so it looked really bad. Hopefully you can find a new town with a layout as good as the previous one!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chris01 said:


> I just reset, I logged in and a villager  decided to put their plot right in front of mine, so i was extremely pissed off, goodbye town hello new town!



Oh haha, that's bad luck. I've picked a town with a house in front of the town hall once, since I did like the map. You have no idea how annoying that is, I couldn't decorate the front and my house was close to it as well, so it looked really bad. Hopefully you can find a new town with a layout as good as the previous one!


----------



## treetops

I've been thinking of resetting one of my towns, Galaxy. A few months ago, I got bored with the town and have turned it into a cycling town for my main one. But I eventually also got bored with cycling as well and I'm just not sure on what to do at this point. The reason why I'm not ready to reset yet is because I really, really like my town map. What should I do?


----------



## Parsnip

treetops said:


> I've been thinking of resetting one of my towns, Galaxy. A few months ago, I got bored with the town and have turned it into a cycling town for my main one. But I eventually also got bored with cycling as well and I'm just not sure on what to do at this point. The reason why I'm not ready to reset yet is because I really, really like my town map. What should I do?




Is there anyway you can rework the two without resetting? Like maybe just go through with an axe and shovel and level most of it, delete a bunch of pwps, and just have fun rebuilding it completely?


----------



## Liamslash

I just reset, decided that I time travelled too much, I want to take the game one day at a time so it's more fun, and getting dreamies was taking away what the games mean to me. I'm not getting dreamies and time travelling anymore.


----------



## noxephi

Hey, I'm kind of considering reseting... I don't like my house placement and it bugged me so soon after placing it. Re-tail and the docks are on opposite ends of the map and a river pretty directly splits it. I'm finally beginning to think about the possibility of landscaping someday, but the spaces seem like they'll be cramped. But I'm also torn because I have several villagers I love and want to keep some of my items/furniture...

But do you think it would be best to reset now because I haven't sunk waaay too much time into it? Don't get me wrong, I have hours invested in it. But my house isn't even fully updated and main street isn't done. My museum has a lot of stuff,  but I'm not too concerned about progressively restoring it.  Would it be best to reset now while I'm not totally in deep rather than keep pushing on even though things are bugging me? I just think it might be sad to reset because I finally started villager trading and it would be sad to see my favorites go. But I could eventually get them back in theory, right?


----------



## mintellect

noxephi said:


> Hey, I'm kind of considering reseting... I don't like my house placement and it bugged me so soon after placing it. Re-tail and the docks are on opposite ends of the map and a river pretty directly splits it. I'm finally beginning to think about the possibility of landscaping someday, but the spaces seem like they'll be cramped. But I'm also torn because I have several villagers I love and want to keep some of my items/furniture...
> 
> But do you think it would be best to reset now because I haven't sunk waaay too much time into it? Don't get me wrong, I have hours invested in it. But my house isn't even fully updated and main street isn't done. My museum has a lot of stuff,  but I'm not too concerned about progressively restoring it.  Would it be best to reset now while I'm not totally in deep rather than keep pushing on even though things are bugging me? I just think it might be sad to reset because I finally started villager trading and it would be sad to see my favorites go. But I could eventually get them back in theory, right?



I think you should reset.
You can ask people to hold your items for you while you reset, and maybe even a villager or two if you have the patience to move them out.


----------



## noxephi

is there a specific thread I can go to to ask for holding?


----------



## Invisible again

So... I just reset my town... I didn't have the patience to wait for the weekend to buy a 2nd cartridge, and my 2 year old town was so cringey, especially since Kidd was in it. I just couldn't stand it with all my mistakes and Kidd, so... I restarted everything. I really love my new town! I have a beautiful map, and I'm taking time to plan things out for real. I guess I just needed a fresh start, and I'm glad I did this.


----------



## Icestar96

I really want to reset, but I want to ask before I do. Here is a list of reasons I want to reset:

My house is in a bad location, blocking some of the river pond.
 Town layout: one of the ponds is behind town hall, blocking it, too many rocks with bad locations, long narrow stretch of useless land at the top of the town seperated by the river and railroad, and I just don't like the overall layout.
 Bad roost location, blocking part of the river and preventing my from building a 3rd bridge.
 Time traveling a lot made me less interested in playing.

And now cons of resetting:
I have almost all my dream villagers, so I would lose them.
I have to get all pwps, shop upgrades, catalog items, and museum donations back.
I will lose 7 million bells, although I don't mind it that much.

I'm pretty sure I'll reset tomorrow anyway, but just incase I wanted to know if anyone had anything to say.


----------



## Fairytale

Icestar96 said:


> I really want to reset, but I want to ask before I do. Here is a list of reasons I want to reset:
> 
> My house is in a bad location, blocking some of the river pond.
> Town layout: one of the ponds is behind town hall, blocking it, too many rocks with bad locations, long narrow stretch of useless land at the top of the town seperated by the river and railroad, and I just don't like the overall layout.
> Bad roost location, blocking part of the river and preventing my from building a 3rd bridge.
> Time traveling a lot made me less interested in playing.
> 
> And now cons of resetting:
> I have almost all my dream villagers, so I would lose them.
> I have to get all pwps, shop upgrades, catalog items, and museum donations back.
> I will lose 7 million bells, although I don't mind it that much.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'll reset tomorrow anyway, but just incase I wanted to know if anyone had anything to say.



I think you should reset. From what I read you dislike the layout, but enjoy the villagers and the items. That's why almost everyone isn't sure about resetting, because people obtained their dreamies and shops, etc. In your new town you can get those villagers back, might take some time but it is possible. Also, after awhile you will get the shops etc. back, but you can never change the ponds, rocks or your house. So, you should reset.


----------



## lizasaur

Ugh... my own mistakes are making me want to reset. 

First of all... I got into ACNL because of my ex, and since this was our thing and I was so hopelessly infatuated, I named the town after him (spoiler alert: it's not really Mystique).

Second of all... I didn't know about "plot resetting" yet, and I didn't really understand the importance of it when Zell (my first dreamie) moved in. He plopped down right next to town hall and I was... definitely flabbergasted. When he asked to move, I said yes, and was disappointed when he decided to stay after that.

Since then, I realized most of the houses were along the coast. How cool would it be to have all my villagers on the beachy coast, leaving literally the rest of the entire town to be mine? Have my garden, my fruit orchard, my perfect apple orchard, parks... no bubbles, no troubles. My next three dreamies moved in accorded to plan, and plot resetting was practically a waste of time cause everytime, the houses were right where I wanted anyway.

Until Ed. Because he was scheduled to move in the same day Carmen moved out, I flubbed while Time Traveling, and his house was built.... not on the coast. I've come to realize it's not the worst thing, he is on the other side of a pond and Wart Jr.'s neighbor, and I had no plans of moving Wart, partially cause there probably wouldn't be enough room, and also... a little toady frog belongs by a lake! This horse found his water, okay fine.

I got a buzz today that Eloise was ready and I was delighted! There was no way I could mess this up. 
Except I did. 
After over three hours of plot resetting, and her house not going anywhere near the coast (although filling in Carmen's gap would've been ideal), I got totally excited when in the little preview, it showed Carmen's plot roped off! I mean, it shows everything else in the town (including when Carmen's house was gone after 6AM), I loaded the game as mayor because how cool, it's finally there, why waste all that time? 
NOPE. For whatever reason it decided to be smack in my perfect apple orchard, and now most of the trees I've painstakingly grown are gone :|
And of course this is saved. 

Here are the pros:
- I have all my fossils, and most of my art, bugs, and fish (missing less than 20 things combined).
- My house is P E R F E C T by my standards.
- My town layout is perfect, too. I haven't seen many people with it, so maybe it's actually woefully "wrong" or unpopular, but I love it.
- I have all but one of my dreamies (Rodeo moved in to a cycling town so I'm waiting on him).

There are downsides though:
- The name.
- Villagers are everywhere and layout is hopeless now.

When put like that it seems pretty petty, I guess. It is frustrating though


----------



## Hazel

I really want to play new leaf again. Every time I take an unplanned break from the game I never want to play in the current town anymore despite any progress I've made. I have a nice layout and a few dreamies but I just don't want to play in that town. Sigggh I'm a serial resetter I guess


----------



## Requity

Hazel said:


> I really want to play new leaf again. Every time I take an unplanned break from the game I never want to play in the current town anymore despite any progress I've made. I have a nice layout and a few dreamies but I just don't want to play in that town. Sigggh I'm a serial resetter I guess


Don't feel bad. I'm the same way! If I ever take a long, unplanned break, it's just more fun for me to start anew rather than fix up my old town.


----------



## Awesomeness1230

lizasaur said:


> Ugh... my own mistakes are making me want to reset.
> 
> First of all... I got into ACNL because of my ex, and since this was our thing and I was so hopelessly infatuated, I named the town after him (spoiler alert: it's not really Mystique).
> 
> Second of all... I didn't know about "plot resetting" yet, and I didn't really understand the importance of it when Zell (my first dreamie) moved in. He plopped down right next to town hall and I was... definitely flabbergasted. When he asked to move, I said yes, and was disappointed when he decided to stay after that.
> 
> Since then, I realized most of the houses were along the coast. How cool would it be to have all my villagers on the beachy coast, leaving literally the rest of the entire town to be mine? Have my garden, my fruit orchard, my perfect apple orchard, parks... no bubbles, no troubles. My next three dreamies moved in accorded to plan, and plot resetting was practically a waste of time cause everytime, the houses were right where I wanted anyway.
> 
> Until Ed. Because he was scheduled to move in the same day Carmen moved out, I flubbed while Time Traveling, and his house was built.... not on the coast. I've come to realize it's not the worst thing, he is on the other side of a pond and Wart Jr.'s neighbor, and I had no plans of moving Wart, partially cause there probably wouldn't be enough room, and also... a little toady frog belongs by a lake! This horse found his water, okay fine.
> 
> I got a buzz today that Eloise was ready and I was delighted! There was no way I could mess this up.
> Except I did.
> After over three hours of plot resetting, and her house not going anywhere near the coast (although filling in Carmen's gap would've been ideal), I got totally excited when in the little preview, it showed Carmen's plot roped off! I mean, it shows everything else in the town (including when Carmen's house was gone after 6AM), I loaded the game as mayor because how cool, it's finally there, why waste all that time?
> NOPE. For whatever reason it decided to be smack in my perfect apple orchard, and now most of the trees I've painstakingly grown are gone :|
> And of course this is saved.
> 
> Here are the pros:
> - I have all my fossils, and most of my art, bugs, and fish (missing less than 20 things combined).
> - My house is P E R F E C T by my standards.
> - My town layout is perfect, too. I haven't seen many people with it, so maybe it's actually woefully "wrong" or unpopular, but I love it.
> - I have all but one of my dreamies (Rodeo moved in to a cycling town so I'm waiting on him).
> 
> There are downsides though:
> - The name.
> - Villagers are everywhere and layout is hopeless now.
> 
> When put like that it seems pretty petty, I guess. It is frustrating though



I reckon you should get another cartridge, if possible.


----------



## Altarium

Hello!

I know this thread has not been really active lately but yes, I am too thinking about resetting. The main reason of why I want to do it is the map and the placement of the permanent PWPs and the villagers' houses. Here's my map:




I'm not sure what made me chose this, but I feel very limited and I think everything is too cramped at this point. I didn't think the placement of the permanent PWPs through and I'm not really convinced by the layout. My dreamies are in horrible spots as well.

The town is 7 months old, so I have done quite a bit of progress. I thought of doing a list and here goes nothing:

PROS:
- Fresh start
- I could actually plan ahead according to the theme instead of randomly placing everything everywhere
- Change the layout and the permanent PWPs
- Change the native fruit

CONS:
- Losing my villagers. Granted, I only have 5/10 dreamies achieved, two of them being smug and uchi so I could plot reset for them in my next town. But I can't stand losing Diana, Fauna and Sprinkle and it's a bit hard finding someone to hold them nowadays.
- Don't really mind about losing my bells, although my house is nearly finished (4 payments left)
- Losing my items (although I can get the most important ones held)
- Main street and the Museum. I only need Katrina's to finish Main street and I only need 20 more things to complete the museum (completed fossils).

I really don't know what to do, because I'm kind of lazy so resetting is a pain but I also feel I should do it because my map is not  what I would like.


----------



## mintellect

Hazel said:


> I really want to play new leaf again. Every time I take an unplanned break from the game I never want to play in the current town anymore despite any progress I've made. I have a nice layout and a few dreamies but I just don't want to play in that town. Sigggh I'm a serial resetter I guess



I feel the same way. While I don't suffer from Serial Resetting Syndrome I often take very long breaks for the game, get back into it for a day or two, and then leave for a long time again.
I've reset about 3 times in total since I got the game three years ago and each time I think "this is going to help me get into the game again and give me a fresh start and I'll get to go through all the excitement of unlocking everything again and etc etc etc" but it never works. So resetting really isn't the answer to this problem.
I suggest you just need a break from the game in general. Put it down for a month or two, or more or less depending on how you feel. When you get the urge pick it up again. If you still find yourself unhappy with your town, don't reset. Take another break. Or try to work with what you have.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Altarium said:


> Hello!
> 
> I know this thread has not been really active lately but yes, I am too thinking about resetting. The main reason of why I want to do it is the map and the placement of the permanent PWPs and the villagers' houses. Here's my map:
> 
> View attachment 178671
> 
> I'm not sure what made me chose this, but I feel very limited and I think everything is too cramped at this point. I didn't think the placement of the permanent PWPs through and I'm not really convinced by the layout. My dreamies are in horrible spots as well.
> 
> The town is 7 months old, so I have done quite a bit of progress. I thought of doing a list and here goes nothing:
> 
> PROS:
> - Fresh start
> - I could actually plan ahead according to the theme instead of randomly placing everything everywhere
> - Change the layout and the permanent PWPs
> - Change the native fruit
> 
> CONS:
> - Losing my villagers. Granted, I only have 5/10 dreamies achieved, two of them being smug and uchi so I could plot reset for them in my next town. But I can't stand losing Diana, Fauna and Sprinkle and it's a bit hard finding someone to hold them nowadays.
> - Don't really mind about losing my bells, although my house is nearly finished (4 payments left)
> - Losing my items (although I can get the most important ones held)
> - Main street and the Museum. I only need Katrina's to finish Main street and I only need 20 more things to complete the museum (completed fossils).
> 
> I really don't know what to do, because I'm kind of lazy so resetting is a pain but I also feel I should do it because my map is not  what I would like.



I personally really like your layout, though it isn't possible for me to see all the landscaping and non major PWP's.
While I normally say if only things that you've aquired and can be gotten backare holding you back from resetting (museum completion, dreamies etc) you should go ahead and do it since you can get them back (rather than permanent things like name, town name, layout etc that you should definetly reset for if you're really unhappy with them) I also think that you should maybe consider trying to work with what you've got, and maybe demolish and rebuild some of the non permanent PWP's.
I think I'm leaning towards resetting though. You can get your bells and items held, and get back museum items via trading. I understand how hard it is to get a person to hold a villager, let alone 3, so I suggest you either pick the one you love the most and try to find a babysitter or just let them all go and save yourself the trouble.


----------



## Millefeui

I am starting all over again today. I lost my save a few months ago and I was so annoyed and sad, that I am only now coming back to ACNL. I wasn't sure if I should spend more time with ACNL since the NX will be released next year and Nintendo is likely releasing a proper new AC by then, buuut I love this series so much, I couldn't resist the urge to waste countless times developing a new village.


----------



## namiieco

Millefeui said:


> I am starting all over again today. I lost my save a few months ago and I was so annoyed and sad, that I am only now coming back to ACNL. I wasn't sure if I should spend more time with ACNL since the NX will be released next year and Nintendo is likely releasing a proper new AC by then, buuut I love this series so much, I couldn't resist the urge to waste countless times developing a new village.


Good luck with your new town ~!


----------



## HHoney

It's a great time to restart!

If you really like your town and develop it - there is enough to do between now and ACNX release!

I had some time away from my towns but I'm back and I want to really accomplish everything I want to do with New Leaf so I'll be ready.

Good luck on your new town!


----------



## Millefeui

Utarara said:


> Good luck with your new town ~!



Thank you bb : )


----------



## RedRum2514

Im thinking of resetting, 
My town looks bad imo, I loved it at first but now that I look at it its not as great as others! I have marshal and my fav kitty villagers over on the right next to the orchard and town hall, Gabi, Whitney and one other all the way on the left right next to the cliff and plaza so I cant place and PWPs to make it look good! and then theres lonely shari all the way down the bottom of the map, right next to retail... I chose the first map option as It wasnt suppose to be serious and just to get a general feel of the game, but the more I played the more I developed... and eventually it was too late to reset... I Didn't get to choose the layout I want, My native fruit is pear and honestly I would've wanted oranges or peaches, and I TT'd alot to get the upgrades, in general the whole town is just a mess and I rly want to reset! If you have the time please visit my DA and let me know if I should reset!! DA: 7900-6679-3705 p.s, Im obsessed with perfection!  

also if I were to backup my save on my pc, reset, and then overwrite my new data with my old later on, would everything be the way I left it or would I still have my new data instead?


----------



## Barbara

@MaddisonGamer6
The only question you should ask yourself is: will resetting change this?
Based on your reasons, it seems like most of the things you dislike are changable over time and resetting won't neccessarily make everything better. Your villagers' house locations, for example. You can move the villagers of which you dislike their house location out and get new villagers, until all the houses are in a place you are okay with. And in general; all towns, even those that you see as perfect, were once seen by their mayor as bad and hopeless. All players have thought their map was bad, but learning to live with it, and _working with what you have_ instead of giving up and going through the same process in your new town, is what makes your town great. Remember, your town is unique and you should never compare to others, especially not feel bad about your town because of it. No town is perfect - especially not to the owner, who will always see it as worse than others.

Hopefully my inspirational stuff helped, I know I make too much of a thing about it but I do feel like it's an important thing to realise.


----------



## RedRum2514

@Barbara
I really wish your answer convinced me  but its more the layout and fruit that concerns me, I could get someone to hold my treasured villagers while I make my new town, also I forgot to mention that I named my town after my location, which was really stupid of me. and its kinda hard to set up my town the way I want with the placing of the ponds, Rivers and permanent PWPs. id get someone to hold my Bells, flowers and stuff. My family says I should reset, a fresh start they said. id probably would reset but I just thought, im almost done with my museum... museum collections aren't important, right?  I mean overall I just want a different fruit and layout...


----------



## namiieco

I always end up not happy with my towns. The town I have now is my far the most I was proud of and I put so much time into it. I really want to do a town where it had bushes to line the path but it has no paths put down. But the town I have now, most of the land is thin so it's hard to make the paths. I am really not happy with my town.

Pros of resetting:
Better layout so I can make my paths
A new start is always nice
New mayor name

Cons or resetting:
The labour of transferring everything
I will have to get all my dreamies again
I got perfect town yesterday
I've got quite a lot of pwps avalible

I really don't know

- - - Post Merge - - -



MaddisonGamer6 said:


> Im thinking of resetting,
> My town looks bad imo, I loved it at first but now that I look at it its not as great as others! I have marshal and my fav kitty villagers over on the right next to the orchard and town hall, Gabi, Whitney and one other all the way on the left right next to the cliff and plaza so I cant place and PWPs to make it look good! and then theres lonely shari all the way down the bottom of the map, right next to retail... I chose the first map option as It wasnt suppose to be serious and just to get a general feel of the game, but the more I played the more I developed... and eventually it was too late to reset... I Didn't get to choose the layout I want, My native fruit is pear and honestly I would've wanted oranges or peaches, and I TT'd alot to get the upgrades, in general the whole town is just a mess and I rly want to reset! If you have the time please visit my DA and let me know if I should reset!! DA: 7900-6679-3705 p.s, Im obsessed with perfection!
> 
> also if I were to backup my save on my pc, reset, and then overwrite my new data with my old later on, would everything be the way I left it or would I still have my new data instead?


If you are unhappy with your town, you will continue to be unhappy.
Have you ever reset before? Because it feels so exciting to reset for the first time lmao
Too bad I've reset 5 times....

- - - Post Merge - - -

Update: I've decided to reset. im currently trying to find a town with either Diana or Flora in it. Then I'm planning to move a few of my dreamies to this new town from my old town c:


----------



## RedRum2514

Utarara said:


> I always end up not happy with my towns. The town I have now is my far the most I was proud of and I put so much time into it. I really want to do a town where it had bushes to line the path but it has no paths put down. But the town I have now, most of the land is thin so it's hard to make the paths. I am really not happy with my town.
> 
> Pros of resetting:
> Better layout so I can make my paths
> A new start is always nice
> New mayor name
> 
> Cons or resetting:
> The labour of transferring everything
> I will have to get all my dreamies again
> I got perfect town yesterday
> I've got quite a lot of pwps avalible
> 
> I really don't know
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> If you are unhappy with your town, you will continue to be unhappy.
> Have you ever reset before? Because it feels so exciting to reset for the first time lmao
> Too bad I've reset 5 times....
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Update: I've decided to reset. im currently trying to find a town with either Diana or Flora in it. Then I'm planning to move a few of my dreamies to this new town from my old town c:



ive actually already decided to reset CX ive already got someone to hold my items and am currently arranging someone to hold my dreamies, excited but nervous at the same time, got any town name suggestions?


----------



## namiieco

MaddisonGamer6 said:


> ive actually already decided to reset CX ive already got someone to hold my items and am currently arranging someone to hold my dreamies, excited but nervous at the same time, got any town name suggestions?


Ahh ~ Good for you! Good luck with your town <3
I can't come up with names for my life. I always use the same name so sorry cx


----------



## Jade_Amell

I'm thinking of resetting my town. I haven't touched the game in months. I know I had the beautiful town thing active so there aren't any weeds and my inventory is seriously packed with stuff. I don't remember who is in my town or what.


----------



## namiieco

ACN_Jade said:


> I'm thinking of resetting my town. I haven't touched the game in months. I know I had the beautiful town thing active so there aren't any weeds and my inventory is seriously packed with stuff. I don't remember who is in my town or what.


I think there is a trick where you set your time to when you last played. I don't remember if it's your in game clock on 3ds clock. And then when you go to your town I think nothing has changed. Don't take my word for it though.

Do you like your town? Did you put lots of time into it? Do you still like the layout, villagers?


----------



## Jade_Amell

I did put some work into it but not much of the lay out. I just worked around the people moving in and out. I don't remember the last time I played either. I just know that my inventory was packed with stuff that I tried adding more players into my town to hold stuff.


----------



## namiieco

ACN_Jade said:


> I did put some work into it but not much of the lay out. I just worked around the people moving in and out. I don't remember the last time I played either. I just know that my inventory was packed with stuff that I tried adding more players into my town to hold stuff.


I'd say reset. It doesn't seem you've put too much time in. 
Though, if you can bother to clean all your stuff up and everything then go for it, but I personally wouldn't.

Good luck ~


----------



## akirakirai

I'm personally wondering if I should reset my town as well :/ I only started the game on the 5th of this month and got the perfect town/etc. but I'm really starting to dislike the layout of my town. The river goes across the map and has a U shape in the middle - no matter where I place a bridge it still seems weird. hrmmrmrmmmmrm..


----------



## WaterNinja9

I've been thinking about resetting my main town for ages now.
The town layout is awful, and it feels so much smaller compared to other maps.
But I have an attachment to the town, I've had it since the day of release, it's like home. 
I'm really not sure what to do


----------



## namiieco

WaterNinja9 said:


> I've been thinking about resetting my main town for ages now.
> The town layout is awful, and it feels so much smaller compared to other maps.
> But I have an attachment to the town, I've had it since the day of release, it's like home.
> I'm really not sure what to do



hmm that really is a tough choice.
reset? you can keep the dream address and visit it when you want

- - - Post Merge - - -



akirakirai said:


> I'm personally wondering if I should reset my town as well :/ I only started the game on the 5th of this month and got the perfect town/etc. but I'm really starting to dislike the layout of my town. The river goes across the map and has a U shape in the middle - no matter where I place a bridge it still seems weird. hrmmrmrmmmmrm..


mmm do you REALLY dislike your town layout? do you think you'll still come to 'like' your town if you stick with the layout


----------



## Altarium

WaterNinja9 said:


> I've been thinking about resetting my main town for ages now.
> The town layout is awful, and it feels so much smaller compared to other maps.
> But I have an attachment to the town, I've had it since the day of release, it's like home.
> I'm really not sure what to do



I had the same feeling a while back. My town seems small compared to others. But that's the mistake: don't compare your town to anyone else's town. If you have an attachment, maybe you're better off keeping it. Maybe you don't find a better one resetting and you'll regret it.

In my opinion, any town can look beautiful with patience and love. That's what I'm doing: I erased all paths and destroyed every PWP, and cut down every tree. Now my town map isn't looking as awful anymore.


----------



## momokoleila

I'm conflicted on whether or not to reset my town :c a few reasons are: I dislike all but 3/8 of my villagers (I have Flora, Mira, and Portia who I like but really only Flora so much, the rest are Camofrog, Flip, Jambette, Simon, and Tex). As well as this I have four ponds (I like less), and I have TT'd so much~which on one hand is nice because my town is more developed in terms of its shops, but on the other hand it feels less worked for/genuine for me personally somehow seeing as I have created it up to this point in maybe four days. Also I accidentally chose the wrong face than what I had intended for my Mayor, but the one I have I like just not what I planned. But there are things I like about my town as well-the shops unocked, the Recycle store is so close to the dock, the map other than ponds. I keep telling myself my villagers are temporary, but I don't know what with the other reasons :c I also love the furniture in my house and am not sure I could replicate it exactly how I want it~and have some QR codes I forgot the link to. Any thoughts-sorry for the long post! ;3; side note: I have to game cards but I intend to use one as a cycling town, so I don't know..

~I also like my native fruit and some little things no one really bothers with like the grass pattern


----------



## namiieco

momokoleila said:


> I'm conflicted on whether or not to reset my town :c a few reasons are: I dislike all but 3/8 of my villagers (I have Flora, Mira, and Portia who I like but really only Flora so much, the rest are Camofrog, Flip, Jambette, Simon, and Tex). As well as this I have four ponds (I like less), and I have TT'd so much~which on one hand is nice because my town is more developed in terms of its shops, but on the other hand it feels less worked for/genuine for me personally somehow seeing as I have created it up to this point in maybe four days. Also I accidentally chose the wrong face than what I had intended for my Mayor, but the one I have I like just not what I planned. But there are things I like about my town as well-the shops unocked, the Recycle store is so close to the dock, the map other than ponds. I keep telling myself my villagers are temporary, but I don't know what with the other reasons :c I also love the furniture in my house and am not sure I could replicate it exactly how I want it~and have some QR codes I forgot the link to. Any thoughts-sorry for the long post! ;3; side note: I have to game cards but I intend to use one as a cycling town, so I don't know..
> 
> ~I also like my native fruit and some little things no one really bothers with like the grass pattern



I'd say reset. You can hold flora and any other villagers you want to keep in your cycling town while you reset you can also dump all your furniture and stuff too. good luck!


----------



## momokoleila

Utarara said:


> I'd say reset. You can hold flora and any other villagers you want to keep in your cycling town while you reset you can also dump all your furniture and stuff too. good luck!



I did reset and am so much happier with every aspect of my town now c: thank you!~


----------



## WaterNinja9

Altarium said:


> I had the same feeling a while back. My town seems small compared to others. But that's the mistake: don't compare your town to anyone else's town. If you have an attachment, maybe you're better off keeping it. Maybe you don't find a better one resetting and you'll regret it.
> 
> In my opinion, any town can look beautiful with patience and love. That's what I'm doing: I erased all paths and destroyed every PWP, and cut down every tree. Now my town map isn't looking as awful anymore.



Thanks so much for this advice! I deleted many of PWPs, changed the location of all my bridges, rearranged my paths and my town already looks bigger/so much better.


----------



## namiieco

WaterNinja9 said:


> Thanks so much for this advice! I deleted many of PWPs, changed the location of all my bridges, rearranged my paths and my town already looks bigger/so much better.



Ahh, that good things worked out


----------



## Wolfy98

So I resetted yesterday actually..but  I don't fill attached to my town AT ALL, I like the villagers but the town itself just has this bland feel to it, I've tried placing some paths around the place but I'm still not anymore interested in this town..The problem is, I actually like three out of the current six villagers living in my town.


----------



## namiieco

Wolfy98 said:


> So I resetted yesterday actually..but  I don't fill attached to my town AT ALL, I like the villagers but the town itself just has this bland feel to it, I've tried placing some paths around the place but I'm still not anymore interested in this town..The problem is, I actually like three out of the current six villagers living in my town.


If you have another copy you can get it to hold the villagers you like or you could get someone else, like a friend, to hold them.
Good luck.


----------



## claddagh

I have been debating whether to reset or not. I feel neutral towards all of my villagers, and I haven't done much with my town with PWPs. I do like the layout of my town. I guess the only reason I don't want to reset is I lose all the badges/catalog items/bells/house expansions/shops, etc. that I have already gotten. It would be easy to get back to where I currently am I guess, since I haven't done much.
 I am thinking about maybe just picking up a cartidge off eBay if I can find one around $10 or so! 
I don't want to reset and regret it :/

Anyone have input? I am basically torn right down the middle when it comes to resetting.


----------



## namiieco

claddagh said:


> I have been debating whether to reset or not. I feel neutral towards all of my villagers, and I haven't done much with my town with PWPs. I do like the layout of my town. I guess the only reason I don't want to reset is I lose all the badges/catalog items/bells/house expansions/shops, etc. that I have already gotten. It would be easy to get back to where I currently am I guess, since I haven't done much.
> I am thinking about maybe just picking up a cartidge off eBay if I can find one around $10 or so!
> I don't want to reset and regret it :/
> 
> Anyone have input? I am basically torn right down the middle when it comes to resetting.



You can get someone to hold all of your bells and items for you.
Also you can find tbt to bell exchange threads. 100 tbt = 20mil igb


----------



## TeamMagmaDaniel

Kaiaa said:


> While some may like not to reset (like myself) some do like to reset because they don't have the perfect map or villagers. Sometimes they reset because they felt like they have gone though the game so fast and would like a chance to do it all over again. There are other reasons but, to each their own


I reset recently over feeling guilty about time traveling


----------



## creamyy

lowkey wanna reset my second town and actually make it look good. I wanted to use it as a cycle town but my timezone is terrible for cycling and selling villagers. ugh.


----------



## namiieco

creamyy said:


> lowkey wanna reset my second town and actually make it look good. I wanted to use it as a cycle town but my timezone is terrible for cycling and selling villagers. ugh.



with the new amiibo update the villager trading plaza probably wont be as near active as it is now


----------



## Ricker

I have reset a total of FOUR TIMES!  I just can never seem to find the...'perfect town'...you know?  Most of the time I time jump since I know I'll never have enough time to play the game every day, but the thing is...I never seem to get attached to it like I did before...that make sense?


----------



## Fayde

Hi all! I used to have the perfect town with most of my dream villagers in them and have accumulated quite a fair bit of rare items. However, due to events in real life, I've stopped playing the game for almost 2 years and have missed ACNL terribly. I've considered returning to my town countless times but have always hesitated when I think about the state my town could be in.

Should I restart my town in hopes of starting afresh, but knowing that I may never find another 'perfect' town or should I just go ahead with booting up my current town and hoping that the state that it's in is somehow salvageable? Would definitely appreciate it if I could get some opinions from other players of the game


----------



## namiieco

Ricker said:


> I have reset a total of FOUR TIMES!  I just can never seem to find the...'perfect town'...you know?  Most of the time I time jump since I know I'll never have enough time to play the game every day, but the thing is...I never seem to get attached to it like I did before...that make sense?



Totally get you. My current town is my 6th town hahah...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fayde said:


> Hi all! I used to have the perfect town with most of my dream villagers in them and have accumulated quite a fair bit of rare items. However, due to events in real life, I've stopped playing the game for almost 2 years and have missed ACNL terribly. I've considered returning to my town countless times but have always hesitated when I think about the state my town could be in.
> 
> Should I restart my town in hopes of starting afresh, but knowing that I may never find another 'perfect' town or should I just go ahead with booting up my current town and hoping that the state that it's in is somehow salvageable? Would definitely appreciate it if I could get some opinions from other players of the game



I'm pretty sure you can tt back to the date you last played and everything should be fine.
You can use the activity log to find it out.


----------



## creamyy

I reset my second town and it's absolutely perfect. It has apples and I love love love the map plus there's minimum ponds and so far haven't had much trouble with stupid rocks. And I surprisingly got this as soon as I reset. Problem is 3/5 villagers I've started with are dreamies that I already have in my main town and I would like a whole new set of dreamies in this town is it worth resetting?


----------



## namiieco

creamyy said:


> I reset my second town and it's absolutely perfect. It has apples and I love love love the map plus there's minimum ponds and so far haven't had much trouble with stupid rocks. And I surprisingly got this as soon as I reset. Problem is 3/5 villagers I've started with are dreamies that I already have in my main town and I would like a whole new set of dreamies in this town is it worth resetting?


No. It will be unlikely if you found a layout that you like any time soon after resetting.


----------



## Kitsey

I recently reset my old town, which was only a few weeks old anyway, because I wasn't happy with the mayor's name or town name and I was bitter that I didn't warm up to the villagers that I reset for as much as I'd hoped (which is dumb I know). Since then, I've tried for maybe 30 mins-1 hr everyday, not too seriously, to get a new town that I liked w/ good starters. I really lucked out today, on my first try I got a layout I love with circle grass and peaches, and my starters are Willow, Puddles, Fang, Rudy, and Sally. The first four are dreamies (really I would have been happy with any cranky wolf). I'm super happy! And I stuck with good ol' Kitsey as my mayor's name.


----------



## namiieco

Kitsey said:


> I recently reset my old town, which was only a few weeks old anyway, because I wasn't happy with the mayor's name or town name and I was bitter that I didn't warm up to the villagers that I reset for as much as I'd hoped (which is dumb I know). Since then, I've tried for maybe 30 mins-1 hr everyday, not too seriously, to get a new town that I liked w/ good starters. I really lucked out today, on my first try I got a layout I love with circle grass and peaches, and my starters are Willow, Puddles, Fang, Rudy, and Sally. The first four are dreamies (really I would have been happy with any cranky wolf). I'm super happy! And I stuck with good ol' Kitsey as my mayor's name.


Congrats! Good luck with your town!


----------



## Villager Fan

I've been considering resetting my town as well, but I don't know. I chopped down all of my trees, destroyed all of my PWP and have been trying to get the Windmill and Brick Bridge. I just recently got a request for the modern bridge but it just doesn't mesh well with my idea of what my town should look like. I've progressed so far in my town, I am nearly done with collecting fossils, it is just so frustrating since Ren?e is my only Uchi villager, which hopefully that changes soon with the new update coming because I have Cherry and Muffy amiibo cards, so I hope that'll increase my chances of getting the windmill. 

I've looked at my town multiple times and thought of resetting but I am just so cautious about losing certain thing like gold/silver tools and perfect cherry baskets.


----------



## namiieco

Villager Fan said:


> I've been considering resetting my town as well, but I don't know. I chopped down all of my trees, destroyed all of my PWP and have been trying to get the Windmill and Brick Bridge. I just recently got a request for the modern bridge but it just doesn't mesh well with my idea of what my town should look like. I've progressed so far in my town, I am nearly done with collecting fossils, it is just so frustrating since Ren?e is my only Uchi villager, which hopefully that changes soon with the new update coming because I have Cherry and Muffy amiibo cards, so I hope that'll increase my chances of getting the windmill.
> 
> I've looked at my town multiple times and thought of resetting but I am just so cautious about losing certain thing like gold/silver tools and perfect cherry baskets.


Have you heard of the diving trick? Getting pwp takes a lot of time. I am in the process of getting ones I want too.
If you really do want to reset you can get someone to hold all of your items but you obviously wont be able to save your museum.


----------



## Pookie4557

So I've been thinking about resetting recently. I'm still having fun with the game, but I'm not happy with my town's name and the layout. This is also my original town I've had since the launch of New Leaf so I have collected a lot of things over the years, but I got it when I was young so I didn't place any of my pwps very well or strategically. I really want to make a Splatoon based town separated into two distinct sides (most likely by the main river) like a tuft war or something of that nature, but again my towns layout wouldn't allow me to do that how I envisioned it. My pwps and villagers (because I have 4 playable character houses placed down so I couldn't plot reset) are also placed in such a way that I can't do that idea anyway. 

The biggest factors that are causing me to be hesitant about resetting is I have collected all my dreamies and some of them (mainly Pietro) are now in higher tiers so it would be really hard to get them again and basically none of them fit the Splatoon theme well. I kinda hate my town but I have also grown strongly attached to it so idk what to do. :T (Buying another copy of the game has also crossed my mind but I don't have a lot of money right now).


----------



## namiieco

Well I think the best option would be to buy another copy.
You could save the DA and visit it once and a while? 

I can relate to the town layout not working with the theme because when I first loaded up my town I was thinking of skinny path, natural look but then I wanted to change to 3-wide paths but most of the land was wayy to thin for that so I reset. It wasn't as hard for me though because I transferred all of my dreamies to my new town but since your dreamies don't fit in with the theme it's quite hard. I do slightly regret resetting my first town but I prefer my current town much more.

Also do you think you'll still continue to like Splatoon for a long time because thats probably the #1 thing to consider when you are designing a town based off of a video game, book etc.


----------



## rocklazy

I've been considering resetting my town can anyone help?

It's semi new (less then a month old) and it has a goodish layout and pretty ok villagers.
My only problem is I just kinda don't like it? Like mostly the theme I was going for and the layout isn't my favorite thing in the world.The problem is I don't wanna reset because I've bought a few villagers for this town (Chief Frank and Keaton) and it would feel like such a waste of TBT and I'd probably end up feeling guilty for it.
I know I can just buy another copy but I'm not too certain if I could handle two towns. Also it wouldn't really help me much since I'd want to enjoy both towns if I did.


----------



## mayoi

I reset my town twice only because I felt a lack of motivation. Now I am onto my third town and I have a clear goal for what I want my town and my house! I gave my town a sort of vibe that made it similar to a real-life town (fire hydrants near the cafe and town hall, lamposts near the train station, a main pathway, etc...) so I don't really care which villagers I get, but would personally like non-snooty.

I would honestly *only* advise resetting if you have given up on your town 100%. It would be a waste to throw away any town that you or anyone else believes to have some potential!


----------



## namiieco

rocklazy said:


> I've been considering resetting my town can anyone help?
> 
> It's semi new (less then a month old) and it has a goodish layout and pretty ok villagers.
> My only problem is I just kinda don't like it? Like mostly the theme I was going for and the layout isn't my favorite thing in the world.The problem is I don't wanna reset because I've bought a few villagers for this town (Chief Frank and Keaton) and it would feel like such a waste of TBT and I'd probably end up feeling guilty for it.
> I know I can just buy another copy but I'm not too certain if I could handle two towns. Also it wouldn't really help me much since I'd want to enjoy both towns if I did.


You can get a good friend irl or ask someone trusted on the forums to hold you villagers (basically getting them to move to their town while you reset) but it is quite troublesome.
If you get a 2nd town you can cycle for you own villagers or sell villager you don't want if anyone wants them. 
You can also tt to get supplies for you town.


----------



## Souji

I reset my second town for some reason about a year ago and I regret it so much :< I'm currently trying to recreate that town, but resetting maps takes so long lmao. I had a perfect map with the plaza in the very center of the map and I wanna get something similar but no luck yet.


----------



## namiieco

Souji said:


> I reset my second town for some reason about a year ago and I regret it so much :< I'm currently trying to recreate that town, but resetting maps takes so long lmao. I had a perfect map with the plaza in the very center of the map and I wanna get something similar but no luck yet.



Keep trying!
I don't encourage you to re create your town town though :L
Explore more! Don't be stuck in the past


----------



## Souji

Utarara said:


> Keep trying!
> I don't encourage you to re create your town town though :L
> Explore more! Don't be stuck in the past



You know what, you're right! I named the town differently, found a cute map with the plaza in the middle but the river was different so I went with that, the new town is going to be so nice!


----------



## HMCaprica

I don't know if this is already posted so I do apologize but this is the absolute best when it comes to plot resetting AND what determines where your villagers are likely to move to in your town regardless if you reset your town or plot resetting. It is a huge help and the beet most scientific way to place PWPs and how to determine the likenesses of where your villagers will move into. It is NOT at all random unlike other aspects of the game and I hope this helps many people!
It is based on scientific aspects and facts of the game not an opinion, hearsay or other myths or common knowledge. a Must read.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't know if this is already posted so I do apologize but this is the absolute best when it comes to plot resetting AND what determines where your villagers are likely to move to in your town regardless if you reset your town or plot resetting. It is a huge help and the beet most scientific way to place PWPs and how to determine the likenesses of where your villagers will move into. It is NOT at all random unlike other aspects of the game and I hope this helps many people!
It is based on scientific aspects and facts of the game not an opinion, hearsay or other myths or common knowledge. a Must read.


----------



## namiieco

HMCaprica said:


> I don't know if this is already posted so I do apologize but this is the absolute best when it comes to plot resetting AND what determines where your villagers are likely to move to in your town regardless if you reset your town or plot resetting. It is a huge help and the beet most scientific way to place PWPs and how to determine the likenesses of where your villagers will move into. It is NOT at all random unlike other aspects of the game and I hope this helps many people!
> It is based on scientific aspects and facts of the game not an opinion, hearsay or other myths or common knowledge. a Must read.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I don't know if this is already posted so I do apologize but this is the absolute best when it comes to plot resetting AND what determines where your villagers are likely to move to in your town regardless if you reset your town or plot resetting. It is a huge help and the beet most scientific way to place PWPs and how to determine the likenesses of where your villagers will move into. It is NOT at all random unlike other aspects of the game and I hope this helps many people!
> It is based on scientific aspects and facts of the game not an opinion, hearsay or other myths or common knowledge. a Must read.



Did you get the wrong thread? lmao

edit: oooh wow not many people are asking to reset anymore <3


----------



## Mistymayz

*Restart or no?*

So I'm at the point in my game where I feel like I've accomplished a lot...I got all my dreamies, got my pwp unlocked and my mainstreet and now I just don't feel like working on my town anymore. I keep thinking about restarting but then there's the hassle of saving my stuff if I can find someone to hold it. And I would want to save at least one villager (hamphrey!) I would love a new map as my town has 5 lakes in it :/ such a pain to work around

how often do you feel like starting a new town?


----------



## Worldsvamp

if you dont love the layout then i think you should.


----------



## Abbaba

I'm also feeling like restarting my town, it's not that I've did a lot it's just such a... It's just not a town I want it to be. But then I think of all the progress I've did, I would have to recreate all of my characters houses, have to get all the PWPs.. And I just don't know


----------



## Mistymayz

Wow loaded my game up and Hamphrey asked to move...I think it's a sign 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Abbaba said:


> I'm also feeling like restarting my town, it's not that I've did a lot it's just such a... It's just not a town I want it to be. But then I think of all the progress I've did, I would have to recreate all of my characters houses, have to get all the PWPs.. And I just don't know



Aww no ;-; Sorry bout Whitney! That really stinks....totally get what you mean by losing all the progress, I'm scared to check my play time for this game


----------



## Abbaba

Mistymayz said:


> Aww no ;-; Sorry bout Whitney! That really stinks....totally get what you mean by losing all the progress, I'm scared to check my play time for this game



Yeah, I just started my game and she was gone, I miss her already  It's such a shame since you basically just helped me get her, I've probably only had her for about 2 weeks ;-;

But if you want to restart your game it's your choice, really. I just like to keep a hold of memories because I'm basically like a hoarder


----------



## AstralSkies

*Should I restart my village?*

I don't know if this is in the right section sorry
So I don't know whether or not I should restart my village
I currently have all the things on Main Street except Katrina, and I've upgraded the shop to the emporium, and the museum is over halfway finished
But since I started the game when I was about 9 or 10, I made pretty bad decisions 
The only parts I like about the town is that the plaza is almost in the exact center, that the houses are hunched over to 3 sides like a community, and where the town hall is
And I have all of my favorite villagers (ACNL was the first animal crossing game I have played so I've grown attached to these villagers)
What I don't like is that my favorite villagers' house is right behind re-tail
Where I placed the coffee shop is just a horrible place
Where I placed the campsite
There's only one area of open room to make a garden
I cheated to get max bells and I hate the feeling of cheating and you can't throw away bells
Moe pissed me off one time and I've become mortal enemies with him, and I've had him in my town for a year and he hasn't moved out 
Rocks are in the most unfortunate places

But if I do restart, I would lose my favorite villagers, which is a grand total of seven. I know that in a month or two you can move any villager you would like in as long as you have the amiibo card
But it would seem like they don't know you and see you as a stranger and you have to build that bond again
What do you guys think?


----------



## Believe

If you feel that strongly about it and are starting to get kinda bored it might be fun to restart your town. A lot of that stuff can be slowly reobtained and if anything it might be fun to rebuild your museums and stuff. With that said, just make sure you have the motivation to get through the tedious stuff in the beginning before your town starts to get going because it could end up making you not want to play at all anymore :x


----------



## PPUAlchemist

I'd say you've weighed the options pretty accurately yourself.
It's basically sentiment vs style, do you give up what you've grown to know for what looks good?
The answer lies in whether or not you'd be happy restarting or have the patience to put everything in order and hunt down those villagers.
If you have the time and patience, and want to make your town the way you want it, then by all means restart.

Though if you're not motivated to go through all the grinding and you feel attached to what you've got, then keep it and find ways to work with things as is.
Maybe other PWP's or paths and flowers?


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

It really depends on your motivation levels. Would you be willing to go through the process of unlocking things again? That's one part that has always put me off restarting. Villagers shouldn't be a problem to get again, although I understand when you say they won't be the same. I would also only restart if you hadn't collected a lot of items, my catalogue is almost full and I have every unorderable item so to me it would be too much to do it all again


----------



## Sonny Resetti

*Should I restart?*

I've realised that I haven't put much thought into designing my town... So I thought, why not start anew and give it another go?

I haven't built much, or unlocked that much... But I don't know if I'll be playing long enough to get a new town back to where I was.

It all depends on how much I can sell my TBT for.


----------



## Maynlavigne

I'd say keep it unless it's really really really not what you want 
No resettin', right? haha


----------



## AquaMarie

It depends,

If you have no motivation or interest in your current town, then reset.  But since you haven't designed or unlocked much yet, is it possible to just come up with goals for your existing town?


----------



## Sonny Resetti

WhitBit said:


> It depends,
> 
> If you have no motivation or interest in your current town, then reset.  But since you haven't designed or unlocked much yet, is it possible to just come up with goals for your existing town?


Well... I don't know... I'm just bored of it, my house, the Roost and the Police station aren't in the best spots...


----------



## AquaMarie

I'd say if you're bored with it, and don't have a huge attachment to it, then restart.  I was recently trying to make the same decision and I eventually decided to restart.   It was hard to commit to it, but I'm really glad I did. 

This way you can plan your town from scratch, and have goals to unlock things again.   Take your time choosing a layout, and try to get an idea in your head where the major pwps will go before you choose one.


----------



## sylviabee

I would restart if you're bored and don't like those permanent placements. A new town can be so exciting. The TBT to IGB exchange is 25tbt=5 mil


----------



## Sonny Resetti

sylviabee said:


> I would restart if you're bored and don't like those permanent placements. A new town can be so exciting. The TBT to IGB exchange is 25tbt=5 mil



The only problem I have is re-donating to the museum. But meh.


----------



## Chris

I've been mentally debating for the past couple of hours if I should buy a new copy or reset. I never play my existing copy, but I love my villagers (I have both my favourites: Lobo and Tia) and I've had my town since June 2013.


----------



## Soot Sprite

I can't decide if I want to restart my old town... I would definitely get someone to hold all my stuff while I start over, but I don't know if I want to since I'm planning on getting a new game card anyway.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tina said:


> I've been mentally debating for the past couple of hours if I should buy a new copy or reset. I never play my existing copy, but I love my villagers (I have both my favourites: Lobo and Tia) and I've had my town since June 2013.



I have the Amiibo cards for both... if you want to restart your town I could probably work them both into my towns from the cards and just give them to you since I don't particularly want either.


----------



## siv

i accidentally reset when trying to get tom nook to offer bells for my town......i feel really empty rn


----------



## HHoney

Just sharing my experience:

I updated my digital town, then decided to reset my digital copy yesterday after I got the update. I had wanted to reset before the update but it seemed fun and fresh after I saw all the features.

So far I am not a fan of most maps after the update. The campground placement can be absolutely terrible. 
So many ponds, Re-Tail pond or regular pond - right in from of the campground ramp.

More rocks - about 5 more random rocks beyond the standards you know - Town Hall, Train Station, ponds, etc.

I reset all day yesterday, found a map that was ok but the campground was awkward compared to the river.
I reset again. Better to reset in 24 hours than in 24 months.

And if you find a good map before I do, I commend you!

If you love your map now...remember you can change your villagers with Amiibo (your cards or trading on the boards here) but the map is forever! (Unless you reset)


----------



## Stalfos

Seriously thinking about resetting now. I barely play the game anymore since there's really nothing more to do. Hamphrey crashed my town, the campground placement is right next to Savannah's house and I miss my old dreamies Muffy, Agnes, Rory and Moose. 
Problem is getting a good map (as HHoney pointed out) and the fact that I've had Skullbay since June 2013.


----------



## HHoney

Stalfos said:


> Seriously thinking about resetting now. I barely play the game anymore since there's really nothing more to do. Hamphrey crashed my town, the campground placement is right next to Savannah's house and I miss my old dreamies Muffy, Agnes, Rory and Moose.
> Problem is getting a good map (as HHoney pointed out) and the fact that I've had Skullbay since June 2013.



Wow - YOU are thinking about resetting?!
I visited your dream address just a few days before the update.

Skullbay has been a great town.  But 2016 has been a crazy wild year.
Maybe it's time to shake things up a bit.

After all Nook should give you BELLLLLLLS considering how developed your town is.
I would so love to know what Nook thinks your town is worth!

--------

I'm still resetting but I have noticed the rocks aren't as bad in every town. Just some of the maps definitely have more rocks but I found one that had only two more rocks than usual. Not bad!


----------



## PurpleLutari

I'm considering it myself with this new update - Starfall's really developed though, so I don't know if I want to D: I'd have to unlock Brewster's and everything else all over again.. ;;


----------



## Stalfos

HHoney said:


> Wow - YOU are thinking about resetting?!
> I visited your dream address just a few days before the update.
> 
> Skullbay has been a great town.  But 2016 has been a crazy wild year.
> Maybe it's time to shake things up a bit.
> 
> After all Nook should give you BELLLLLLLS considering how developed your town is.
> I would so love to know what Nook thinks your town is worth!
> 
> --------
> 
> I'm still resetting but I have noticed the rocks aren't as bad in every town. Just some of the maps definitely have more rocks but I found one that had only two more rocks than usual. Not bad!



Thanks for the kind words. Yeah, it's difficult but maybe it's what I need to get back into the game. It'd be interresting to see Nook's evaluation. lol

Oh, do you still get to reset for a map if you sell your town?


----------



## HHoney

I am about to reset my oldest town, but I need to clean up first so I have not confirmed this personally...

But people online are saying that if you choose to "keep your catalog" your catalog includes most PWPs!
Apparently you still have to unlock Brewster, Katrina, Resetti in the usual ways but any PWPs unlocked by villagers (including the police station!) are unlocked to you after you reset!

Another thing about resetting after selling to Nook-
When you accept selling to Nook choose the option that you want to rebuild right away. It will take you to Rover and he gives you the option of 4 maps. If you do not like any of the four maps, exit without saving and load your town again. You have to re-sell your town to Nook and start the process over until you like your map.

These steps are for those who want to keep their catalog.

*****All of these steps are new to us - proceed with caution!!!*****


----------



## Chris

Kyoko said:


> I have the Amiibo cards for both... if you want to restart your town I could probably work them both into my towns from the cards and just give them to you since I don't particularly want either.



That would be so nice!


----------



## Spooky.

HHoney said:


> I am about to reset my oldest town, but I need to clean up first so I have not confirmed this personally...
> 
> But people online are saying that if you choose to "keep your catalog" your catalog includes most PWPs!
> Apparently you still have to unlock Brewster, Katrina, Resetti in the usual ways but any PWPs unlocked by villagers (including the police station!) are unlocked to you after you reset!
> 
> Another thing about resetting after selling to Nook-
> When you accept selling to Nook choose the option that you want to rebuild right away. It will take you to Rover and he gives you the option of 4 maps. If you do not like any of the four maps, exit without saving and load your town again. You have to re-sell your town to Nook and start the process over until you like your map.
> 
> These steps are for those who want to keep their catalog.
> 
> *****All of these steps are new to us - proceed with caution!!!*****



I assume you can't keep your villagers though, right?


----------



## Soot Sprite

Tina said:


> That would be so nice!



No problem, Just let me know^-^ I have school and work so I don't have a ton of time but I'm more than happy to help.


----------



## Flare

1 month has passed... and i'm still resetting... help


----------



## Laov

Flare21 I feel you so much. It happened to me to spend months resetting to find a "perfect" map, and that's one of the reason why I have several copies of the game : this way I can play and still try to work on a "perfect" town. 
But to be honest on my main game, I just went "ok I'll take one on the first run" and it was almost always a nice one. Don't have too high expectations, AC can feel it and it won't help. AC can smell fear.


----------



## pynkuu

I think I'm going to reset with the new sell update & the fact that we can move in villagers with the amiibo cards. My layout always resulted in villagers moving right in front of my house :/ Now I'm going to create paths and stuff and order where they can be haha
I'm going to go to the past and do a little time travelling just to rebuild everything and then resume playing normally.


----------



## Reddricc

Flare21 said:


> 1 month has passed... and i'm still resetting... help



hahaha this is me! I've been doing it for 3 days! I've had some super close to perfect towns, but still searching!


----------



## Reddricc

whoops, double post


----------



## namiieco

pynkuu said:


> I think I'm going to reset with the new sell update & the fact that we can move in villagers with the amiibo cards. My layout always resulted in villagers moving right in front of my house :/ Now I'm going to create paths and stuff and order where they can be haha
> I'm going to go to the past and do a little time travelling just to rebuild everything and then resume playing normally.



Good luck with your new town <3
Remember to have fun and relax when playing once and a while!


----------



## pynkuu

Nanako said:


> Good luck with your new town <3
> Remember to have fun and relax when playing once and a while!



Thanks :'D I took a really long hiatus away from the game so I don't mind restarting since I sort of lost track of what I was collecting anyway, especially for the museum again and stuff. So I'm excited to start collecting again *_*


----------



## Odette

I think I'm developing an unhealthy obsession with my idea of the "perfect town"... I just keep resetting over and over and can't seem to get the town layout I want. My criteria is a plaza in the centre of the map, with re-tail and the town hall in the north of town, and plenty of space for my home with a fountain and gardens... Oh! And apples! I've tried compromising before but it just bugs me every time. Why am I such a perfectionist!? It's awful


----------



## olivetree123

I'm thinking about joining the "rest for the update" team, but I gotta ask - how does the town selling work? Does it also let you keep bells AND catalog, just catalog..?


----------



## Reddricc

Odette said:


> I think I'm developing an unhealthy obsession with my idea of the "perfect town"... I just keep resetting over and over and can't seem to get the town layout I want. My criteria is a plaza in the centre of the map, with re-tail and the town hall in the north of town, and plenty of space for my home with a fountain and gardens... Oh! And apples! I've tried compromising before but it just bugs me every time. Why am I such a perfectionist!? It's awful



Don't worry! I was resetting for 5 days! I just got what I wanted, triangle grass, double ramp leading up to retail right by the beach and a plaza with the mayors office directly under it. I decided to take the time because out of everything else you can change, town layout isn't one!


----------



## Renivere

I've been thinking about resetting. Ever since Stitches and Zucker moved out, I've just lost all motivation to touch AC:NL.
This new update with the use of amiibo cards, is making me want to restart. I didn't like my town lay out either and my main issue was losing all my bells and items.
I feel like I'm making a mistake still though x_x I still have villagers I like but Stitches and Zucker were my two favorites.


----------



## Odette

Reddricc said:


> Don't worry! I was resetting for 5 days! I just got what I wanted, triangle grass, double ramp leading up to retail right by the beach and a plaza with the mayors office directly under it. I decided to take the time because out of everything else you can change, town layout isn't one!
> 
> View attachment 188151


Yeah you're right, as you said you cannot change the town layout. So I'll just persist with the resetting as I know when I eventually get what I want I will be happy. It's just so tedious. At least resetting for days paid off for you!


----------



## Flare

Yeah... I think i'll do this too...
nvm


----------



## GirlPolarBear

*Undecided Reset*

I'm considering resetting Coffee, because I'm kind of bored of it... I thinks I'm just bored of the villagers, so all I'll do is sell a handful of villagers I haven't clicked with, but I'm not sure...!


----------



## SunsetDelta

EDIT: Ignore this post I reset my town the day after this was posted. I'm still hunting for a new one.


----------



## AwesomeYveltal

I honestly would want to reset because I'm literally a year and a half behind due to time traveling when I did it excessively when I first got the game three years ago and I also put a star after my name which didn't bother me then but bothers me now, like, a lot (not sure why, I just think it looks weird). But I've literally developed with a relationship with all ten of my villagers and I love them all so much, and I also can't imagine a different layout after having the same one for three years. I was very upset when Stitches, Quillson, and Miranda moved though. (I shipped Quillson and Miranda for some reason and, interestingly enough, they moved out around the same time as each other  )

Also, and this may sound stupid, I don't want to look like a bandwagoner when people see that I supposedly just joined by looking at my TPC.


----------



## Flare

Yeah, I did the same with my old town...
Had about 5/10 dreamies
Near complete museum 
t.I.y with gracie appearing
Took me a LONG time until now to find a town I like... but it has the same layout as the old one... o_0


----------



## AwesomeYveltal

SunsetDelta said:


> Sorry for the giant wall of text and how it turned into a mini-rant at the end. Do I reset or keep going? I want to enjoy this game again and I could really use some advice..



I would feel conflicted too, honestly. I don't have experience with resetting (I literally just found out about the different grass patterns after reading your post (my grass is square, hehe)). I personally would _not_ reset. However, based on what you've said, I would (if that makes any sense).

As for the last paragraph, making your town really cool looking _is_ very frustrating- believe me, I know. My town still looks pretty boring after having the game for so long. It's great that you're getting inspiration, and I'm sure you'll think of something.

I wanted to type more, but I have to go, so hopefully this much helped.


----------



## SunsetDelta

AwesomeYveltal said:


> I would feel conflicted too, honestly. I don't have experience with resetting (I literally just found out about the different grass patterns after reading your post (my grass is square, hehe)). I personally would _not_ reset. However, based on what you've said, I would (if that makes any sense).
> 
> As for the last paragraph, making your town really cool looking _is_ very frustrating- believe me, I know. My town still looks pretty boring after having the game for so long. It's great that you're getting inspiration, and I'm sure you'll think of something.
> 
> I wanted to type more, but I have to go, so hopefully this much helped.



Thanks for your input! It is pretty frustrating, isn't it?  I'm honestly leaning toward resetting but I'm still not sure if I should do it.. x_x

EDIT: Well, I've decided to reset. Gonna be a pain to get my bells, items and villagers back, but it's nice to start over sometimes.


----------



## Aristo

This is a long-winded post I made on Reddit about resetting, and I was hoping for some extra opinions here. Here's a link to my town map:

https://i.redd.it/8h1697v5ufyx.jpg

Long story short, I'm having mixed feelings about my town's layout and don't know whether it's worth a reboot. As a whole game, I'm loving New Leaf so far. However, after several days in, I'm realizing the inconvenience of a few building placements and second-guessing the looks of my village.

I do like the overall shape; having the town split into business and residential halves is nice. I do have a gripe with the placement of the town tree square – it's tucked into a corner and nobody ever goes there. Ideally, it'd serve as a nice community space, but everyone lives so far away, there's no point.

I'm also not too thrilled about Re-tail's distance from the beach. I just made my first journey to the island today, and I quickly realized the struggle of taking so many trips back and forth to sell goods. I was lucky enough to have funded the middle bridge yesterday, so I wouldn't have to go all the way to the east to get south of the river, but it sure is a hike.
I'm also lamenting the placement of my house – I put it close to the edge of the beach cliff, since I couldn't really find another place I loved. I wanted to be out of the way from most of the bustle. But now I can't have a nice lawn or pathway, as the cliff is only about three or four blocks from the gate.

Things I might regret if I restarted include all the household items I've traded for over the past few days from the ACTrade sub, my museum progress and fledgling flower garden. I also have Marshal moving in tomorrow, and I hear he's a pretty popular guy. I like my other villagers, but I'm not head-over-heels for them either.

So what do you think? Is it worth it? What do you think about the generated layout?


----------



## nap

my instinct response to anyone who is seriously considering resetting to change their map layout:

do it

because if you're on the fence now, it's better to do it sooner rather than regret it later and lose even more.  i have reset my game twice because i didn't wait long enough for the perfect map either time !!

give yourself the criteria you want to fill (i.e. major building placement, if you care about grass/ fruit etc) and stick to it, even if it takes awhile!! you won't regret it and you'll never want to reset again.


----------



## Flare

I hated resetting with a Passion ;-;


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

*The (almost) death of a town*

I almost lost my town as a result of a recent update for the game.  I wasn't sure how to fix it.  Basically, I updated my game and then it wouldn't load past the 3ds screen.  There's very little information online about this, so I thought I might share my fix.

I just uninstalled the update.  It's a tricky thing, but I accomplished it.

Now it's got me thinking: do I want to keep my town?  Should I restart the game and make an entirely new town?
The debate is open.  Pros and cons of keeping/giving up a town.


----------



## Sorgatani

It's not a decision to make lightly, but the main points of consideration are...
How much of your current town/setup do you take for granted?
For example, did you spend time/money/bells hunting for dreamies, or are you open to meeting new villagers?
Do you have the T&T Emporium, a fully upgraded house, gold/silver tools? How full is your Museum, Encyclopedia?

I restarted my town recently, but this was with the Welcome Amiibo update, which allows you to sell your whole town to Nook. I chose to keep my catalogue intact, but I forgot that you don't actually have access to the catalogue system until the store has upgraded. The decision to restart was not undertaken lightly, and I spent a LOT of time moving stored punnets of perfect fruit to my other town, and I left my tools and wetsuit there for myself as well. I did not have to do this, but I don't regret giving myself that head start.


----------



## namiieco

Watchingthetreetops said:


> I almost lost my town as a result of a recent update for the game.  I wasn't sure how to fix it.  Basically, I updated my game and then it wouldn't load past the 3ds screen.  There's very little information online about this, so I thought I might share my fix.
> 
> I just uninstalled the update.  It's a tricky thing, but I accomplished it.
> 
> Now it's got me thinking: do I want to keep my town?  Should I restart the game and make an entirely new town?
> The debate is open.  Pros and cons of keeping/giving up a town.



well does your game open now? im assuming not lol
if not i'd say just give up unless you really love your town


----------



## Tinybillow

I'm new to the forum, but I've played animal crossing for years. I just actually opened up new leaf though, and I'm surprised just how annoying setting up your desired town is. I think I prefer the old games in this way. There are so many new variables, the chances of getting what you'd like are low, which is disheartening, especially if you're stubborn like me. I do understand what the devs were going for though, diversity. yet. *sigh* I'm pretty OCD about how my town layout is and have found myself *settling*, only to reset a week later because it was nagging at me and, in turn, my motivation plummets. (I know this isn't the case for most, but it is for me).

I think it would be nice, at the beginning, in the train, if Rover asked, (after telling him the name of your town) "What is (townname) like?" and then on the map your could drag around the buildings and the layout how you'd like with the stylus within some limits, or something of this nature, or at least be able to keep randomizing past four attempts. 

Also, why not keep the "default" gray style train station and townhall at the beginning, and allow the player to "paint" it through tom nook later? It would be useful for certain themes. That blue train station is sooo.... awful. No offense to anyone who likes it, its just not my cup of tea. This random variable just makes me really frustrated.


----------



## Brioche

Hi all, just needed a little input on this! I received my Japanese copy of the game and spent the whole day searching for a suitable town map. I finally got one that I was extremely satisfied with but the only issue is that it has tons of rocks (9 in total!). 

A few of the rocks comes close to being in the way of pathing, although I could _probably_ be creative with them. However the amount of rocks do tend to irk me a little. I know the chances of getting a similar map is slim so I'm uncertain if it's wise to reset in hopes of getting a better map. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Mousie

Just lost 3 years of progress on this game due to the Welcome Amiibo update about 10min ago trying to switch characters to lay out paths.

Is it even worth attempting to save it from the "error message: an error has occurred" issue?
Can I even sell it with such a issue in the game to try and fund rebuilding the town again?
Should I restart that one or just go to my side town I've barely touched and kind of "ignore" the fact I lost the other town?

I'm really upset and angry because I was finally getting some where with it after this update somewhat destroyed my town to begin with.


*Edit*: I'm deciding to reset, the game is still able to sell the town and I'd rather be able to remake it than wait out for a fix that may never happen for this "error".


----------



## Invisible again

Thinking about resetting my 2nd town... There was a TT accident, and now my town's a disgusting mess of weeds and I lost one my favorite villagers. It sucks because I was cleaning up my town a lot last night, and now, it's like I didn't even do anything... Plus, the loss of that villager really demotivated me. I've made quite a bit of progress within the 4 months I've had this town, but I really don't care anymore. I don't want to waste my time trying to fix everything. At the same time though, I really loved this town, but this whole incident has demotivated me to the point where I just don't want to look at it anymore. So what do you guys think? Should I just restart or should I give this town a second chance?


----------



## SunsetDelta

Tinybillow said:


> I'm new to the forum, but I've played animal crossing for years. I just actually opened up new leaf though, and I'm surprised just how annoying setting up your desired town is. I think I prefer the old games in this way. There are so many new variables, the chances of getting what you'd like are low, which is disheartening, especially if you're stubborn like me. I do understand what the devs were going for though, diversity. yet. *sigh* I'm pretty OCD about how my town layout is and have found myself *settling*, only to reset a week later because it was nagging at me and, in turn, my motivation plummets. (I know this isn't the case for most, but it is for me).
> 
> I think it would be nice, at the beginning, in the train, if Rover asked, (after telling him the name of your town) "What is (townname) like?" and then on the map your could drag around the buildings and the layout how you'd like with the stylus within some limits, or something of this nature, or at least but able to keep randomizing past four attempts.
> 
> Also, why not keep the "default" gray style train station and townhall at the beginning, and allow the player to "paint" it through tom nook later? It would be useful for certain themes. That blue train station is sooo.... awful. No offense to anyone who likes it, its just not my cup of tea. This random variable just makes me really frustrated.




*^This whole post x1,000 I can never settle on a town either and it's been bothering the living daylights out of me ever since I bought the game almost 10 months ago. I STILL can't find a town.*

I've been a lot more lenient when it comes to my map. Rocks and fruit no longer matter. Now if only the game can stop giving me the yellow town hall..


@invisible again, personally I would reset. Losing favorite villagers is terrible(no one needs to go through that lousy 16 villager cycle. It's super annoying.) and losing all your progress in mere minutes is very discouraging. And if it's gotten to the point where you don't even want to look at it anymore, then save yourself the trouble and reset. I wouldn't hesitate to sell the town to Tom Nook if the option is available.


----------



## dizzy bone

Brioche said:


> Hi all, just needed a little input on this! I received my Japanese copy of the game and spent the whole day searching for a suitable town map. I finally got one that I was extremely satisfied with but the only issue is that it has tons of rocks (9 in total!).
> 
> A few of the rocks comes close to being in the way of pathing, although I could _probably_ be creative with them. However the amount of rocks do tend to irk me a little. I know the chances of getting a similar map is slim so I'm uncertain if it's wise to reset in hopes of getting a better map. Any thoughts on this?



I'm kinda ok with rocks now since you can at least sit on them.. I try and just work around them. If your town is fairly new and it bothers you a lot, I'd say just reset rather than get stuck with a bad map. 

I'm going to reset my first ever town :'( I've had it for 3 years... but I want to start the 1 year challenge on Jan 1 and I already mucked up that town greatly by destroying all my pwps and getting rid of all my paths. It just looks like a huge mess and I can't even imagine trying to fix this lol (plus unmotivated). I reset my 2nd town a couple months ago, and I actually really enjoyed starting a new town... so I'm okay with this thought now :'D The only villager I'll definitely have to get back is dizzy though lol.


----------



## dizzy bone

Brioche said:


> Hi all, just needed a little input on this! I received my Japanese copy of the game and spent the whole day searching for a suitable town map. I finally got one that I was extremely satisfied with but the only issue is that it has tons of rocks (9 in total!).
> 
> A few of the rocks comes close to being in the way of pathing, although I could _probably_ be creative with them. However the amount of rocks do tend to irk me a little. I know the chances of getting a similar map is slim so I'm uncertain if it's wise to reset in hopes of getting a better map. Any thoughts on this?



I'm kinda ok with rocks now since you can at least sit on them.. I try and just work around them. If your town is fairly new and it bothers you a lot, I'd say just reset rather than get stuck with a bad map. 

I'm going to reset my first ever town :'( I've had it for 3 years... but I want to start the 1 year challenge on Jan 1 and I already mucked up that town greatly by destroying all my pwps and getting rid of all my paths. It just looks like a huge mess and I can't even imagine trying to fix this lol (plus unmotivated). I reset my 2nd town a couple months ago, and I actually really enjoyed starting a new town... so I'm okay with this thought now :'D The only villager I'll definitely have to get back is dizzy though lol.


----------



## StarUrchin

Number one rule: Don't let the OCD take over you.


----------



## Requity

StarUrchin said:


> Number one rule: Don't let the OCD take over you.


Seriously. I've reset so many towns because I couldn't stand the little things anymore. Most of my towns are lucky to survive a month.


----------



## dizzy bone

if I'm hoping to sell my town to Nook, can I still do the whole map resetting thing to choose a map? are you basically stuck with the first four maps rover provides you after you've sold your town? or does the selling town dialogue come back up after you reset? sorry if this question has been answered before :'D


----------



## Requity

dizzy bone said:


> if I'm hoping to sell my town to Nook, can I still do the whole map resetting thing to choose a map? are you basically stuck with the first four maps rover provides you after you've sold your town? or does the selling town dialogue come back up after you reset? sorry if this question has been answered before :'D


You can! Everything you need to know is in this post over on reddit.


----------



## dizzy bone

Requity said:


> You can! Everything you need to know is in this post over on reddit.



Thanks so much for the link! That's good to know


----------



## trafalgar

Hello everyone. I came here looking for some advice.

I have had my town and my game for around 3 years and have had the same town since then. However, stuff got out of hand and it's just incredibly messy. I've got no public projects, villager placement is horrible, the town map is even worse and since I have my storage full there's just a lot of stuff everywhere in town. I've tried to organize it more but I just can't find a way to make it look like I want to.

I tried to reset in the past, before going on a year long hiatus from the game. I can back wanting to play and get my town ready, only to see the reason I left in the first place: I just can't find a way to make it work.

The thing that's holding me back is that I have many villagers that are my dreamies and I don't want to let go. They are: Marshal, Merengue, Tia, Fuchsia, Olivia and Marina. I have Stitches as well but I have his amiibo card so I am not worried. The rest I don't have their cards. I also have so much stuff I want to save, and would need to find someone who can hoard it for me while I restart... And there is no one near me who plays this game, so it has to be someone online.

Here's my dream address if anyone wants to take a look at it: 5F00-0024-04DD. Any kind of input if whether or not I should reset it or if there's anything I can do to fix it is greatly appreciated.

I am desperate at this point  I just want to have my dream Zen forest town.

Edit: I had thought about asking someone to lend me their 3DS and buy another copy of the game, but honestly I don't have money to spare at the moment and having to copies of the same seems kind of a waste for me. What can I do!?


----------



## Invisible again

So... I decided not to reset my town in the end. I just needed some time to cool down, though I'm still pretty upset over losing that villager. I just can't make myself get rid of all this progress and effort over one villager. :/


----------



## Requity

trafalgar said:


> Hello everyone. I came here looking for some advice.
> 
> I have had my town and my game for around 3 years and have had the same town since then. However, stuff got out of hand and it's just incredibly messy. I've got no public projects, villager placement is horrible, the town map is even worse and since I have my storage full there's just a lot of stuff everywhere in town. I've tried to organize it more but I just can't find a way to make it look like I want to.
> 
> I tried to reset in the past, before going on a year long hiatus from the game. I can back wanting to play and get my town ready, only to see the reason I left in the first place: I just can't find a way to make it work.
> 
> The thing that's holding me back is that I have many villagers that are my dreamies and I don't want to let go. They are: Marshal, Merengue, Tia, Fuchsia, Olivia and Marina. I have Stitches as well but I have his amiibo card so I am not worried. The rest I don't have their cards. I also have so much stuff I want to save, and would need to find someone who can hoard it for me while I restart... And there is no one near me who plays this game, so it has to be someone online.
> 
> Here's my dream address if anyone wants to take a look at it: 5F00-0024-04DD. Any kind of input if whether or not I should reset it or if there's anything I can do to fix it is greatly appreciated.
> 
> I am desperate at this point �� I just want to have my dream Zen forest town.
> 
> Edit: I had thought about asking someone to lend me their 3DS and buy another copy of the game, but honestly I don't have money to spare at the moment and having to copies of the same seems kind of a waste for me. What can I do!?


If you're not happy with your town, and there's no way to change your town so you _can_ be happy with it, I say go ahead and restart.


----------



## dino

trafalgar said:


> Hello everyone. I came here looking for some advice.
> 
> I have had my town and my game for around 3 years and have had the same town since then. However, stuff got out of hand and it's just incredibly messy. I've got no public projects, villager placement is horrible, the town map is even worse and since I have my storage full there's just a lot of stuff everywhere in town. I've tried to organize it more but I just can't find a way to make it look like I want to.
> 
> I tried to reset in the past, before going on a year long hiatus from the game. I can back wanting to play and get my town ready, only to see the reason I left in the first place: I just can't find a way to make it work.
> 
> The thing that's holding me back is that I have many villagers that are my dreamies and I don't want to let go. They are: Marshal, Merengue, Tia, Fuchsia, Olivia and Marina. I have Stitches as well but I have his amiibo card so I am not worried. The rest I don't have their cards. I also have so much stuff I want to save, and would need to find someone who can hoard it for me while I restart... And there is no one near me who plays this game, so it has to be someone online.
> 
> Here's my dream address if anyone wants to take a look at it: 5F00-0024-04DD. Any kind of input if whether or not I should reset it or if there's anything I can do to fix it is greatly appreciated.
> 
> I am desperate at this point &#55357;&#56897; I just want to have my dream Zen forest town.
> 
> Edit: I had thought about asking someone to lend me their 3DS and buy another copy of the game, but honestly I don't have money to spare at the moment and having to copies of the same seems kind of a waste for me. What can I do!?




that's such a tough situation. i've had my map from the start and have had some Moments of Doubt with it as well. totally reasonable. you couldn't have known.

i would say however, it's probably not going to improve if this is how you are constantly feeling. resetting would be a fresh start with none of the pent up frustration and regret. i would advise giving your essential items to someone trustworthy, for safekeeping (but generally, part of the fun for most people resetting i think, is the challenge of building everything up again, including catalogue). 

as for the villagers, it's probably the best time ever to reset wrt that? amiibo cards make retrieving them easier than ever and a lot of people with full sets are even giving them away for free, it just might take a bit of time. definitely don't let that stop you from being happy with the game. it's supposed to be fun!


----------



## ethergaunts

trafalgar said:


> Hello everyone. I came here looking for some advice.
> 
> I have had my town and my game for around 3 years and have had the same town since then. However, stuff got out of hand and it's just incredibly messy. I've got no public projects, villager placement is horrible, the town map is even worse and since I have my storage full there's just a lot of stuff everywhere in town. I've tried to organize it more but I just can't find a way to make it look like I want to.
> 
> I tried to reset in the past, before going on a year long hiatus from the game. I can back wanting to play and get my town ready, only to see the reason I left in the first place: I just can't find a way to make it work.
> 
> The thing that's holding me back is that I have many villagers that are my dreamies and I don't want to let go. They are: Marshal, Merengue, Tia, Fuchsia, Olivia and Marina. I have Stitches as well but I have his amiibo card so I am not worried. The rest I don't have their cards. I also have so much stuff I want to save, and would need to find someone who can hoard it for me while I restart... And there is no one near me who plays this game, so it has to be someone online.
> 
> Here's my dream address if anyone wants to take a look at it: 5F00-0024-04DD. Any kind of input if whether or not I should reset it or if there's anything I can do to fix it is greatly appreciated.
> 
> I am desperate at this point  I just want to have my dream Zen forest town.
> 
> Edit: I had thought about asking someone to lend me their 3DS and buy another copy of the game, but honestly I don't have money to spare at the moment and having to copies of the same seems kind of a waste for me. What can I do!?



alright so the best thing to do in this situation is break yr problems down into three major projects.

*
LANDSCAPING
CLEANLINESS
URBAN PLANNING (PTS. 1/2)
*

*URBAN PLANNING (PART 1)*

before you start fiddling around with anything, it's time to PLAN. ignoring completely the current placements of movable buildings, focus on yr ideal plan for where both PWP and villager homes might go. be flexible. if you think the map and landmark (river, beaches, rocks, town plaza, etc.) placements are salvageable, put in the work. if they aren't salvageable, now you gotta figure out how to transfer over most of yr ***** to a new town (not ideal) or nuke from orbit and start again. i would suggest the latter if you're feeling things aren't salvageable.

*LANDSCAPING*

first things first, you gotta prep for a revamp of yr entire town, which means making your town as close to a bare canvas as possible without completely decimating your ecosystem
to assist with getting your town's landscaping in check, i would HIGHLY suggest making a secondary character that exists solely as a place to store fruits and flowers if you have the space in your town. don't bother upgrading anything, just stick the plot as close as you can to the train station to make trips shorter between yr storage locker. minimize the number of trees the plot knocks down when you place it
go through your village and gather ALL the fruit from ALL the trees one by one. stack em, then stuff em in yr storage locker.
go through your village and gather ALL the flowers you can. stuff em in your storage locker.
WEED EVERYTHING
take a break when you're done!

*CLEANLINESS*

now that you've got all your landscaping needs "backed up", you can start organizing your items
i would HIGHLY recommend at this point making as many secondary characters as you can to give you additional storage locker space without needing to purchase the secret storage for your main character's home. it also gives you a convenient way to organize items by type, style, theme, value, rarity, etc.
go through your town and organize yr stuff outside. don't worry about the stuff in yr main characters locker yet, just focus on getting the litter taken care of so you can start to improve your town rating.
USE A SYSTEM! it doesn't matter what the system is or how you organize things, just do it sensibly to you. it's your stuff.
keep anything that isn't reorderable through the catalog in the shop
keep anything that you want to use in your home as soon as your items are organized. anything that is orderable via catalog and not a priority for your immediate interior design needs, sell it. you can always buy it back through the catalog later.
take a breather when you're done, this ***** is tedious work!

*URBAN PLANNING (PART 1)*

now that you have the two more pressing concerns out of the way, you can focus on the parts of the game that are actually kind of enjoyable: building public works projects and your villagers.
if there are any villagers that you absolutely cannot live without, yet hate their home placement, you gotta realize that something's gotta give. you might have luck partnering up with someone on TBT forums and having them shuffle villagers back and forth between your village and their village (initiated by amiibo cards to force out villagers). that would require a lot of legwork of at least two people, though, and you might be better off just getting your dreamies again through the forum via giveaways/trades/paying for them. that's your call, though
if it were me, and i were dead set on getting my dreamies that i have now in the perfect positions, i would likely either get my town to 100% approval rating, get the ability to set ordinances, set the Keep Town Beautiful ordinance, then cycle 3-6mos forward in time with every leap for 6-12 leaps to have my villagers cycled out and have the 16 villager cycle requirement met AND get some villagers that others might want to trade for. or i'd just start buying their amiibo cards and go from there.


----------



## Khei

I just restarted my town. 

I've had the same town for years. After a long hiatus.. Like years.. I had lost all the villagers I liked. Walt and Lobo in particular.. Even my stalker, Mott, moved away.

I coukd never get Peck to move away and I hated him for replacing Lobo.

Long story short, I hated my town and wanted a fresh start.

If you've had your town for a long while, Tom Nook makes it worth your while. He'll BUY your town and transfer the funds to your new town. I started my new town with 14 MILLION BELLS!!

I started my new town, like the new layout, and even have Wolfgang as one of my new Villagers. So far I'm glad to have restarted.


----------



## Requity

Khei said:


> I just restarted my town.
> 
> I've had the same town for years. After a long hiatus.. Like years.. I had lost all the villagers I liked. Walt and Lobo in particular.. Even my stalker, Mott, moved away.
> 
> I coukd never get Peck to move away and I hated him for replacing Lobo.
> 
> Long story short, I hated my town and wanted a fresh start.
> 
> If you've had your town for a long while, Tom Nook makes it worth your while. He'll BUY your town and transfer the funds to your new town. I started my new town with 14 MILLION BELLS!!
> 
> I started my new town, like the new layout, and even have Wolfgang as one of my new Villagers. So far I'm glad to have restarted.


The town selling feature is pretty cool! What are you going to do with all those bells? It should be enough to fully upgrade your house and build some PWPs right off the bat.


----------



## Khei

Requity said:


> The town selling feature is pretty cool! What are you going to do with all those bells? It should be enough to fully upgrade your house and build some PWPs right off the bat.



That's actually my exact plan. I borrowed my husband's 3DS and his copy of AC:NL so I could raid his town for fruit.

I've got the perfect little river side, ocean veiw plot for my house and the layout of the town is perfect for the "grove" of fruit trees I planted as there's not enough room for housing there. 

All in all the new place is great.


----------



## Flare

Hey!
Currently...I don't know what to do.
While my town is nice and all, I just don't like it...
Villagers I feel I should mix again. Mostly because of how I had them before and how they were enjoyable.
The Villagers in my sig other than Phoebe, Stitches, Marshal,Molly,and Bruce aren't the same as the ones before.
Should I do it?
Also, I feel I have a crappy town map...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I don't want to lose my items or hybrids.
If I do, then I'd probably pay 100TBT for someone who is willing to keep all my crap in their town.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Resetting. 
Find my threads that involve holding!


----------



## Flare

The moment when Rover is the most talked NPC. ;-;


----------



## DJStarstryker

Wow. Town resetting late at night sucks. I can't get anything done because stores are closed and 4 out of the 5 villagers went to sleep pretty much as soon as the tree ceremony was over. 

That being said, I'm really looking forward to this town. I got a good layout, but even better - I got some good villagers! I got my favorite BOB!  But I also got Mint, Maple, Anabelle, and Bam. Just based off of character designs, I like Anabelle the least. But maybe she'll grow on me. I'll definitely like her more once I get her out of that flowery shirt!

Looking forward to being able to do things for real in the morning.


----------



## Prassel

Coming back from a one year hiatus, I considered resetting... Because I'm _slightly_ disappointed by the placement of my house. It has the river quite close to the south, which is why I built it there in the first place, but now I kinda wish I could build a plaza in front of it. 

On the other hand, I'm pretty happy with the layout overall, and quite pleased with the placement of my permanent PWP's. 

Also, I've time traveled outside of AC (to get streetpass coins, heh), and a few times I've checked up on my town and forgot to set the time back... so my town history has two unsightly blights of villagers moving in 2019 and 2020! OCD'ing a bit about that one. 

The name kinda irks me as well, but not terribly...

Still unsure whether I will reset or not; sort of leaning towards not to, since there's nothing I'm TERRIBLY upset with, and it'd be a pain to complete the museum again. :|


----------



## Reyrey

Flare21 said:


> Hey!
> Currently...I don't know what to do.
> While my town is nice and all, I just don't like it...
> Villagers I feel I should mix again. Mostly because of how I had them before and how they were enjoyable.
> The Villagers in my sig other than Phoebe, Stitches, Marshal,Molly,and Bruce aren't the same as the ones before.
> Should I do it?
> Also, I feel I have a crappy town map...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, I don't want to lose my items or hybrids.
> If I do, then I'd probably pay 100TBT for someone who is willing to keep all my crap in their town.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Resetting.
> Find my threads that involve holding!



Ehh I'm so lucky we got the amiibo update. If not genji would NEVER move


----------



## Stalfos

I've finally prepared everything to start over on 1/1. Still have a bit of mixed feelings giving up Skullbay after three and a half years but I look forward to building a new town from scratch. I think that's what I need to get back into Animal Crossing.


----------



## Foxglove

After resetting a few times and never settling, I'm finally happy with my new map and villagers. Still fairly new to AC though, so I'm hoping to make the most of this town! :3 

Has anyone ever found themselves starting over not because something was objectively wrong, but because the town just didn't feel "right"? My previous town was perfect in many ways, but I couldn't get over the sensation of something seeming off. It may have been the east-facing beach *shrugs*


----------



## under

Just reseted my town. 

Great map, everything is close by and I'm digging the new villagers.


----------



## MyVisionIsDying

I've two copies of the game because I wanted to restart with a character that was more like me but I didn't want to lose things I worked hard to get, soooo my Christmas money didn't go to waste as I bought a new 3DS XL as well. I strangely enjoy trading between my towns, especially because it's the build up to restarting on my first copy and have the town be a temporarily cycling town before turning it into something satisfactory. I just need to wait for two more villagers to move out of Space so I can move two dreamies over and then restart Town.


----------



## Stalfos

Stalfos said:


> I've finally prepared everything to start over on 1/1. Still have a bit of mixed feelings giving up Skullbay after three and a half years but I look forward to building a new town from scratch. I think that's what I need to get back into Animal Crossing.



Still haven't found a map I'm happy with. ACNL is bad for my OCD.

Honestly, I think I've just gotten cold feet.


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

thunderstar100 said:


> I don't get why people would reset, Animal Crossing is your life basically, I would only reset if I cheated (time travel or something)



Various reasons honestly.  I reset because I HATE grass deterioration and ended up abandoning my original town to the point where I might or might not have missed some of my dream villagers moving to town.  It also meant I almost never saw Katrina or Redd in my town because I was never playing to keep the grass from dying (dead grass means no snowballs in the winter, no snowballs means no dung beetles).

In my current town, I try to play more but still try to skip days so that the grass will regrow...I haven't even finished spending bells to do the T.I.Y. upgrade (I've long since bypassed the number of days Super T&T has to be open for though).  But other people have other reasons for resetting honestly.


----------



## Sheando

EvilTheCat6600 said:


> Various reasons honestly.  I reset because I HATE grass deterioration and ended up abandoning my original town to the point where I might or might not have missed some of my dream villagers moving to town.  It also meant I almost never saw Katrina or Redd in my town because I was never playing to keep the grass from dying (dead grass means no snowballs in the winter, no snowballs means no dung beetles).
> 
> In my current town, I try to play more but still try to skip days so that the grass will regrow...I haven't even finished spending bells to do the T.I.Y. upgrade (I've long since bypassed the number of days Super T&T has to be open for though).  But other people have other reasons for resetting honestly.



Why  are you skipping days to avoid it? To my knowledge, perfectly healthy grass will not deteriorate at all if you never run in your town. I'm sure in your first town (where you might have run a lot before realizing it was killing the grass, like I did), it'd be frustrating to try to get all the grass back, but how are you still dealing with deterioration in your second town?

(Also, while I understand how annoying it is to have unwanted bare patches, you might want to keep in mind that many, many people intentionally use deterioration to create natural paths, and would probably be devastated if Nintendo removed that feature.)


----------



## Hyper-Sama

Should I reset? I hate my town layout, fruit and villagers... I also cheated and abused time traveling.


----------



## Mistymayz

Hyper-Sama said:


> Should I reset? I hate my town layout, fruit and villagers... I also cheated and abused time traveling.



if you hate the layout then maybe you should, its about the only thing you cant change about your town


----------



## pinkcotton

Should I reset? Pond and rock placements are HORRIBLE, as well as dreamie plots.  I also have 2 spots of villager slots that are WA for my cycling thread, and those are impossible to move out.
But I really like my map! I have ideal town fruit, grass pattern, and train station + train hall colors.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat

(OUTDATED)

I feel like resetting my New Leaf town for the second time soon, but not right now. I hacked my New Leaf town a bit too much to the point where the game gets very boring (I accidentally gave 999,999,999 bells in bank by hitting a button in the savegame editor and my town is covered in gold roses which I think are ugly. Not to mention that my house fence and pavement are glitched and they never change). Also, my town layout is HORRIBLE. It's so cramped. I know it will take a while to get everything back when I restart (except for villagers, I can easily hack them back in) but during the first few days I will be time travelling and hacking a lot to get some of my stuff back (I will place 99,999 bell bags in my inventory but only to buy the stuff I had before I hacked my current town so it won't fill up my entire bank and make the game pointless). Once I'm done time travelling and hacking, I will then move in the villagers I want and I would change the town ordinance to Beautiful Town Ordinance as well as buying furniture (not hacking it in). Of course I would have to pluck all the weeds but I can use the editor for that. I've had my current town since 21st September 2016 and I know I will miss it a lot but I think it's worth it. The hardest part would be getting the town tree to grow to size 5 (or 4) again (using the editor will only make it that size until it 'grows', where it will go back to the size it was meant to be at).


----------



## NinelivesBobcat

So, you may have noticed that my signature has changed. That's because Animalia, my old New Leaf town, will be reset tomorrow on February 3rd, 2017. I know it will be sad saying goodbye but it has to be done. I've *accidentally* gave myself 999,999,999 Bells in bank through an editor so now the game feels like it's going way too fast. Also, there's gold roses everywhere which I just don't like. There's a glitch with my house where I can't change the fence or pavement no matter what. I've had this town since September 21st, 2016 and I'd say it was going good until around January 20th or so. I know I've had so many good moments in Animalia and I visited a lot of events (such as New Year's Eve) but at this point it's just getting... boring. Of course, if I reset then I have to get everything all over again (unlocking sewing machine, Dream Suite, Club LOL, emotions and T&T Mart especially) but I'd say it's worth it. I may lose my villagers, but I can easily hack them back in. I forgot to mention that the town layout in Animalia is terrible and too cramped. Just for the nostalgia of Animalia, I have a bunch of pictures from the town on my SD card and computer. I may also back-up my Animalia town onto my PC as well so I can play it when I feel like it (would require a town ID change through savegame editing). Now onto the good stuff. The new town will be called Palm Bay, a reference to Palm Bay Heights from Burnout 2 and Burnout Paradise since Burnout 2 is one of my favourite racing games. Due to this name change, the idea of having towns named after animal biology has been scrapped. It will have a tropical theme with tropical PWP's such as the Moai statue. The beaches will be full of palm trees (hence the town's name) and may have some PWP's down there through hacking if possible. There would be 4 players, each with a fully upgraded house using the modern exterior (flat roof). Two of the players will be loosely based on the concept art players. All the players and villagers in the town will wear blue aloha shirts, red aloha shirts and blossom tee's. The characters I've decided on so far are Bob, Mitzi, Tangy, Rosie, Alfonso, Punchy, Chief, and Whitney (I know they aren't tropical-styled villagers, but they are some of my favourites). The last two villagers will be decided later. There's more to the new town than that but I don't want to ramble on.

Update: reset date changed to February 4th, 2017 because I don't have enough time right now and I am not in the mood.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat

(sorry for bumping three times in a row, but that's why there should be a delete button. this is the last time I promise)

So I couldn't bring myself to deleting Animalia. I deleted it but then I decided to restore a backup of it and renamed it to Palm Bay through savegame editing. I'm now planning on making Animalia more like the town I was hoping for. I will have to deal with the game going too fast to the high amount of money, but it shouldn't be too much of a problem. So technically, yes, Animalia is gone. Now it's known as Palm Bay.


----------



## Flare

Resetting is something I hate with a passion.
However, it must be done AGAIN. 
This time, I HOPE it goes alright. :l


----------



## Nekoneko

I don't like my map, my characters face, my fruit or most of my villagers at this point. I was very careless with my PWP and now I can't seem to get a good design down. That being said, This is my original town from when I first got this game brand new. I've never reset it before... So its a few years old and I can't possibly bring myself to resetting it...


----------



## Cnicole

*Opinions?*

I'm thinking of resetting my town. I've been playing for a couple weeks now. I've managed to unlock the third T&T mart, Shampoodle, Kicks, etc. Which seemed like it took forever. But I absolutely hate my town layout and where I put my house. I put it next to the cliff near the ocean which makes it impossible to make paths and flowers look the way I want, and in addition villagers keep building right dead in front of my house. As soon as I got the first villager out another moved in. I even found an amazing spot I wished I had put my house in my town which has made it worse. The only thing I'm upset about losing is my villager Keaton and the progress with my character.


----------



## Sheando

Cnicole said:


> I'm thinking of resetting my town. I've been playing for a couple weeks now. I've managed to unlock the third T&T mart, Shampoodle, Kicks, etc. Which seemed like it took forever. But I absolutely hate my town layout and where I put my house. I put it next to the cliff near the ocean which makes it impossible to make paths and flowers look the way I want, and in addition villagers keep building right dead in front of my house. As soon as I got the first villager out another moved in. I even found an amazing spot I wished I had put my house in my town which has made it worse. The only thing I'm upset about losing is my villager Keaton and the progress with my character.



I don't generally vote in favor of resetting, but if you're that close to the start and you're already unhappy with your town, just start over. Another week or two of gameplay is nothing compared to the months or years of work that you might put into this town. It will be hard for you to have fun if you're always thinking about what you wish you'd done differently and how you should have changed it when you had the chance.


----------



## carp

Cnicole said:


> I'm thinking of resetting my town. I've been playing for a couple weeks now. I've managed to unlock the third T&T mart, Shampoodle, Kicks, etc. Which seemed like it took forever. But I absolutely hate my town layout and where I put my house. I put it next to the cliff near the ocean which makes it impossible to make paths and flowers look the way I want, and in addition villagers keep building right dead in front of my house. As soon as I got the first villager out another moved in. I even found an amazing spot I wished I had put my house in my town which has made it worse. The only thing I'm upset about losing is my villager Keaton and the progress with my character.



i'd recommend resetting your town if you're a couple of weeks in, it's not worth the hassle of battling around it for a few weeks work.


----------



## Kit

I've been having trouble getting back into the game.. Maybe I should just wait for the next AC game to come out?
Plot resetting is such a boring, unpredictable slog that I hope they fix in the next game >_<
I've got a new town now that I'm not plot resetting in but I'm struggling to play for more than 10 minutes everyday, if I even remember to. Feels like it's taking longer to unlock stuff. My houses are a mess.
It's a shame because I used to find this game really fun. I guess I just need to find a different way to enjoy it, or quit all together.


----------



## cyleris

i'm resetting:
I'm not afraid to time travel, so would it be considered... weird? to wind the clock back a few months/a year (so the TPC shows it to start) and then play a speed day by day? I've been playing AC:NL since the start so I don't believe I'd be missing anything. Do people look at someone's TPC and judge them off how long they've been playing?


----------



## Mallow

I've been playing since late December and often think about resetting my town. I'm not entirely happy with my town name, map and permanent PWPs - there's a lot I'd do differently! 

The only thing holding me back is the thought of loosing my favourite furniture, silver/golden tools and hybrids. I know a lot of people will arrange for another player to hold their items while they reset, and I have some questions about the etiquette surrounding this.

- What is considered a reasonable amount of items to ask someone to hold? 
- Other than fish and bugs, is there anything that can't be transferred from player to player? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Flare

Mallow said:


> I've been playing since late December and often think about resetting my town. I'm not entirely happy with my town name, map and permanent PWPs - there's a lot I'd do differently!
> 
> The only thing holding me back is the thought of loosing my favourite furniture, silver/golden tools and hybrids. I know a lot of people will arrange for another player to hold their items while they reset, and I have some questions about the etiquette surrounding this.
> 
> - What is considered a reasonable amount of items to ask someone to hold?
> - Other than fish and bugs, is there anything that can't be transferred from player to player?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hello!

1. Number of items doesn't matter....however, it would probably be better to let someone hold a few items, the items you enjoy the most.
2.Let's see...

Mannequins
PWP requests
Catalog
That's all I could think of...


----------



## carp

Flare21 said:


> PWP requests
> Catalog



i think both of these now can be transferred by selling your town to nook idk mayb


----------



## Mallow

carp said:


> i think both of these now can be transferred by selling your town to nook idk mayb



Being able to keep my catalog would definitely reduce the number of items I'd need to transfer! I can't go back to holding that standard watering can now 

I think I'll follow this guide to see if my town can be sold to Tom and go from there.


----------



## Flare

carp said:


> i think both of these now can be transferred by selling your town to nook idk mayb


Oh...
That's right. Kinda didn't think on it. :/


----------



## MarcelTheFool

i just reset my hardcopy and I'm actually really happy! I managed to get peaches (favorite fruit) and 4/5 villagers I adore  only after four resets (Diana, Dotty, Walker and Leonardo!)


----------



## nerdmayor

I haven't played ACNL for a good while. I just decided to restart my 2nd town as a means of a game to dissapear into and help me relax. Right now I'm currently on the hunt for a new town - one with a horizontal river running from left to right, a town hall close to the events plaza, and apples as my native fruit. Wish me luck on my resetting journey. I have a feeling Rover and I are going to be besties before I can find a place I like. (;


----------



## Mallow

nerdmayor said:


> I haven't played ACNL for a good while. I just decided to restart my 2nd town as a means of a game to dissapear into and help me relax. Right now I'm currently on the hunt for a new town - one with a horizontal river running from left to right, a town hall close to the events plaza, and apples as my native fruit. Wish me luck on my resetting journey. I have a feeling Rover and I are going to be besties before I can find a place I like. (;



Good luck!

I wish I had the patience to reset because I know that's how players get beautiful maps and move their villagers into the right place. But wow... it takes time!


----------



## nerdmayor

Mallow said:


> Good luck!
> 
> I wish I had the patience to reset because I know that's how players get beautiful maps and move their villagers into the right place. But wow... it takes time!



Thanks! After almost 24 hours of resetting, I couldn't really take any more lol. I settled for a town with a pretty much vertical river (but I guess it's OK because the waterfall is actually really pretty to be honest), my event plaza is right across the river from the town hall and Re-Tail, so I'm sure I can lay down a pretty much straight path to all three, and I got apples. So, I'm going to challenge myself to not change this town for an entire year, and see if I even want to reset again after that year's time.


----------



## carp

nerdmayor said:


> Thanks! After almost 24 hours of resetting, I couldn't really take any more lol. I settled for a town with a pretty much vertical river (but I guess it's OK because the waterfall is actually really pretty to be honest), my event plaza is right across the river from the town hall and Re-Tail, so I'm sure I can lay down a pretty much straight path to all three, and I got apples. So, I'm going to challenge myself to not change this town for an entire year, and see if I even want to reset again after that year's time.



a full year is nothing for me lmao


----------



## Laureline

I've decided to reset my main town. Currently I'm gathering things I don't want to sell, with the plans to hold them in my second town.

Only thing I'm unsure of is, it worth the hassle of moving all my flowers and clovers?


----------



## carp

Lykaios said:


> I've decided to reset my main town. Currently I'm gathering things I don't want to sell, with the plans to hold them in my second town.
> 
> Only thing I'm unsure of is, it worth the hassle of moving all my flowers and clovers?



move enough to have a crossbreeding set up, but not clovers.


----------



## Toeto

Could someone help me with holding stuff so that i can reset?

 thank you


----------



## Sonja

I really thought I would sell my town but now I'm hesitating again. I used to dislike my town map but I start to think it's not _that_ bad, at least I should give a try to make it more enjoyable (paths, trees etc).

I love a lot most of my villagers, their houses spot are not too annoying and I like having pears as my native fruit. Now if I try to reset I wouldn't be even sure about the new layout, I'm still fairly new about decoration and composition. I would also feel weird about retaking my dream villagers, erasing their memories and starting from zero with them... i shouldn't see too much with a game but I still consider that a lot ahah...

I probably should check the layout thread to spot people who have the same as me and check their dream codes to see how they managed with that.

But I would LOVE a better waterfall position, I actually "reseted" my game two days after playing it for the first time because I regretted my face choice, and I remember the waterfall from the west was beautiful.

--- UPDATE ---

This is is! I resetted. Much better and I feel my town fresh again! It took some days tho.


----------



## toonafeesh

I've been playing for a few years and I never liked my mayor's house placement as well as a couple of my villagers' house placements too (not too fond of my town layout either, but I can live with it). I don't mind working my way up to unlock upgrades again and I can probably get a friend to hold onto my items/bells.

The only thing stopping me from resetting is my villagers. I'm attached to most of my villagers so I don't know if it's worth losing them T_T


----------



## carp

toonafeesh said:


> I've been playing for a few years and I never liked my mayor's house placement as well as a couple of my villagers' house placements too (not too fond of my town layout either, but I can live with it). I don't mind working my way up to unlock upgrades again and I can probably get a friend to hold onto my items/bells.
> 
> The only thing stopping me from resetting is my villagers. I'm attached to most of my villagers so I don't know if it's worth losing them T_T



it's more fun with new villagers! if you're not happy with something unchangeable like a mayor's house, delete the town b


----------



## Sonja

I already love my new villagers despite being really common, I miss Monique and some others but I agree it's not that bad at all to start again with new faces. You always have the amiibo card (at least someone to use them for you) so don't loose hope to regain your dreamies!!


----------



## toonafeesh

I ended up resetting and I don't feel much regret. Got a town layout that I'm pretty happy with and I have Goldie as one of my villagers, so I'm pretty happy!


----------



## CherryBlossomCrossing

i would like to reset. But, my town is fairly new.


----------



## Sonja

Update, I'm seriously considering resetting again. All of that because I've got the peach as my native fruit. It sounds really maniac but it reminds me someone I don't really appreciate in the art/animal crossing community - _not here lol_. The layout was fine as well as my villagers starter (Rosie, Hamphrey is actually adorable) tho.

I already have enough of the game routine, so I'm dropping it until this summer when I'll be free from school. Basically when I first played New Leaf, hope I will find a fresh start


----------



## ceanes

I'm considering resetting. I've enjoyed Animal Crossing since the very beginning when it was on Gamecube, but I've never really been happy with my town. Now that I've played ACNL and I understand the mechanics of it better I really want to start over. The only problem is I don't want to lose all of the progress I've made with my museum, my furniture, and even some of the rare clothing I've gotten. I'm just really unhappy with my town and where everything has ended up.

Anyone have any opinions on what I should do?


----------



## Garrett

If you're really not sure, I'd buy a second copy of the game for a new town and keep the old one. You could have one as your main town and the other for storage/cycling villagers/experimenting/WiFi visits. 

Given the m?ny hours spent on the game and relative low cost of a game card, I think that could be an option.


----------



## Mu~

I'm going to reset my game once I transfer all my dreamies to my couple's town. I was tired of my messy town with ugly layout and the placement of the undestroyable PWPs. I also hate my character's face.
The thing is, I'm really picky and I'm scared of spending 83737271 hours resetting to get the perfect map, with just 1 or 2 ponds and all the buildings in the spots I want to x.x


----------



## HappyTails

I was torn between resetting or not. And I looked at my map today, and I'm resetting. Yes I'm going to lose a lot of stuff but hey, the stuff I lose I can always get back. There are four rocks that I can't move in front of my train station and one in spot where it's messing up where I want my villagers to move. Also, I don't like my character's face anymore and Re-Tail is way to far away from the dock. And the holding pond is too close to my bulletin board.

Edit: Every map, is going to have something I'm not going to like, I'm sure but those 4 rocks were really bugging me and I couldn't find a way to work around it.


----------



## sickbullet

I regretted resetting after about 20 minutes in my new town although I was lucky enough to get one of my dreamies right from the off, but I gave up so much like full encyclopedias and lots of gold badges which were my biggest regrets, I stopped playing after about 2 weeks as it dawned on me I truly messed up.

Then after about a year I loaded up my town and to my amazement my dreamie was still there but I lost the second I got just before I quit.

I forced myself to play and get everything back and the only thing I haven't got back is my 1 billion gold badge, and I'm working on house plots to move in future dreamies, but all is good again


----------



## HappyTails

sickbullet said:


> I regretted resetting after about 20 minutes in my new town although I was lucky enough to get one of my dreamies right from the off, but I gave up so much like full encyclopedias and lots of gold badges which were my biggest regrets, I stopped playing after about 2 weeks as it dawned on me I truly messed up.
> 
> Then after about a year I loaded up my town and to my amazement my dreamie was still there but I lost the second I got just before I quit.
> 
> I forced myself to play and get everything back and the only thing I haven't got back is my 1 billion gold badge, and I'm working on house plots to move in future dreamies, but all is good again




I'm sorry you regretted your reset but I'm glad you're happy again. I don't ever regret resetting because I always found it fun building back up from scratch. I don't know I'm weird.


----------



## HappyTails

Yes, finally after resetting for over an hour and half I settled on this map




Yeah, the river might look bizarre but I actually like it. Redd is town on my first day so I can possibly get my first painting today and get that over with. My town fruit is Cherry (my favorite fruit), I have Wolfgang in my town, he's one of my favorite villagers. There is only one rock near my train station and it's not in a spot that I can't work around. The placement of the town hall and plaza is perfect for me. I'm not a fan of the sideways facing waterfall or that little strip of land at the top right corner but I'll work with those. Like I said before, every map is going to have something I"m not going to like, but in this case, the pros outweigh the cons. In all, it was worth the hour and a half of restarting.


----------



## sickbullet

HappyTails said:


> Yes, finally after resetting for over an hour and half I settled on this map
> 
> View attachment 197738
> 
> Yeah, the river might look bizarre but I actually like it. Redd is town on my first day so I can possibly get my first painting today and get that over with. My town fruit is Cherry (my favorite fruit), I have Wolfgang in my town, he's one of my favorite villagers. There is only one rock near my train station and it's not in a spot that I can't work around. The placement of the town hall and plaza is perfect for me. I'm not a fan of the sideways facing waterfall or that little strip of land at the top right corner but I'll work with those. Like I said before, every map is going to have something I"m not going to like, but in this case, the pros outweigh the cons. In all, it was worth the hour and a half of restarting.



Looks good the river is similar to mine only mine is further down making the bottom area like a smaller passage where I'm trying to line up the villagers in a row, then it opens up on the right side where I have the cafe.

Nice one


----------



## FeelingLucky

Recently reset to try and get Fauna, after 8 hours I made do with Diana.... and now I'm here <3 gotta make them bells!


----------



## Soigne

Debating about resetting my town; Nook offers 999,999,999 bells for my town but my tree is the largest size & I have a lot of gold medals that I'm not too sure I'll ever get back. I like my town map and all, but I removed almost all my trees to landscape and now I have no motivation to replant all of them. 

I'll give it some thought. Maybe I just need to take a break for a bit and revisit the idea later.


----------



## moonford

I recently did a do over for my town, it took me a bit to decide whether or not the imperfections would effect my town's development and I realized it would so I started over.

My new town is very spacious and I'm really content with this one, I loved the other one too but I goofed on a lot of things and now I hope I can do things better with this one. 

I've got a couple of new villagers, Del and Willow, I rarely get cranky villagers but I adopted him and now I'm happy I did because he's so dopey.  Sheep villagers are some of my favourites and I wanted to try one out, so I picked my favourite, Willow, and I don't regret it! She's fabulous! c:


----------



## Gossamer8

I am a long time AC player and never got much into resetting until I stumbled on it here years ago. It made me a bit obsessive about wanting to cycle for a perfect map, train station color, fruit, grass pattern, etc. I've reset a bunch since then and never really got back into playing habitually (mostly due to life stuff going on). 

I recently decided to reset my AC:NL one more time. I was unhappy with my facial choice and I love a fresh start and bonus, I could make my town start date be my birthday (which was last weekend). The map isn't perfect but I'm really happy with my choice to reset and excited for building and growing my new town. I think I will be sticking with this one for a bit


----------



## CandyTaffy

Since I first played New Leaf, I've reset 50+ towns maybe?
I get bored easily, and I don't think someone should be blamed for resetting. If you don't like your map, fruit or villagers, well you are free to restart. I think New Leaf should be your dream place, somewhere you find relaxing, so there's no point in playing with those "little details" if you can't stand them.
Now after many, many resets I'm pretty sure I've found the perfect map, I love it and it was worth it!


----------



## HHoney

I have been wanting to reset my oldest town since the update but I had a lot of items in storage.

I just realized that today is the 2 year anniversary of the town. What a perfect time to reset!!

It's major spring cleaning today as I transfer items. Still haven't decided on a name yet for my new town. 

I haven't sold to Tom Nook so I'm excited to see how that works out!


----------



## Mayor_Rhena001

I really see no problems in resetting, unless you have things in your town that you want to keep. At least with the new update we don't have to start from scratch every single time.

I know that I've made mistakes and reset even though I had more 'popular' villagers that I wanted to keep (Vesta and Lucky), but eh what can ya do? *shrugs* As long as I'm happy with my current town, then for me it's worth it. Plus I'm trying to get more Amiibo cards so I can bring those villagers back, so there's that.


----------



## Mexi

Look, I pretty much made an account just to say this. I'm not sure wether to reset or not. I don't like how my town looks, I don't really like where my house and retail is at and I just don't really like my town in general. But the thing is, I got most of my dreamies and I have my favorite native fruit which is cherries and I have all of my shops unlocked and I have a lot of stuff I don't want to let go of and I have over 200 hours invested in my town. I just can't decide if I should reset.


----------



## Bazinga

Mexi said:


> Look, I pretty much made an account just to say this. I'm not sure wether to reset or not. I don't like how my town looks, I don't really like where my house and retail is at and I just don't really like my town in general. But the thing is, I got most of my dreamies and I have my favorite native fruit which is cherries and I have all of my shops unlocked and I have a lot of stuff I don't want to let go of and I have over 200 hours invested in my town. I just can't decide if I should reset.



I read this before.. "Better to reset now rather than 3 months from now." It's now easier to reset than ever with the update. You can get money for your town, all of the PWP suggestions you previously had, and get your entire inventory transferred. If you hate the layout that much, take the plunge. I've reset some beautiful towns (just because I was bored, not because I thought about the layout) and I've gotten all of my progress back, and I didn't even have the update then. You can do it too, especially with the update. However, getting the shops unlocked, with timetraveling and buying endless clothes from Able Sister's in order to pass Gracie's Fashion Test, took AGES. I was up until 12 AM opening T&T Emporium. Unless you're taking the long route or are patient, I wouldn't recommend doing all of that.


----------



## Mexi

Thanks to your advice and by watching a motivational video, I have decided to reset.



That is, if I didn't stop procrastinating on it.:v Once I get the right layout and stuff I will post a little screenshot. (If I ever get the perfect layout.)


----------



## Hypno KK

I've decided to reset my town... it's the first time I've ever reset and I'm already dreading hunting for a good map.


----------



## Hypno KK

Who knew resetting for circle grass + apples would be this difficult?


----------



## Mexi

Oo .... oO said:


> Who knew resetting for circle grass + apples would be this difficult?



*I know something even worse...*



Resetting for a perfect town with a good river layout AND a plaza in the center with apples as the native fruit *AAAANNNNDDDD* triangle grass. ;-;


----------



## Denski

Just recently reset my town. Was looking for the town plaza in the center with a great stretch of beach so I don't have to walk in and out. Spent 2 hours restarting the game; to now having a great layout with Cherries as my native fruit. Even found a perfect cherry on my first day!


----------



## Hypno KK

Mexi said:


> *I know something even worse...*
> 
> 
> 
> Resetting for a perfect town with a good river layout AND a plaza in the center with apples as the native fruit *AAAANNNNDDDD* triangle grass. ;-;



To be honest, I was also restting for a good layout! Goes without saying


----------



## Soraru

unsure wether i want to reset or not.

pros of resetting: ive had this village since 2014 new villages are fresh. i can change my house and layout and replace cafe, permanent structures, etc. plan out my layout more. and i can enjoy holidays and resetting villagers, all over again. I can also change the name of my mayor and my town. dont really care about losing the medals, itll be fun to earn them back again.

cons: had this village since 2014, old villages are cool. and a ridiculous amount of items/furniture/bells/flowers i spent months and lots of TBT to get, + an entire closet of QR codes. i would want to transfer that i doubt can pass through anyone's game who also has alot of items in their town.

+ cannot find a friend who can help me hold/move my items.
usnure of wether i can trust strangers to hold my items, especially if i take a while to continuously reset for a good layout.
+ person may not have enough room to keep all my items/bells


----------



## Nightmares

I'm considering resetting my town of 4 years ;;;;;;
I was super attached to it... but now not so much 
I still feel horrible thinking about deleting it though 
I hate all my villagers and my town layout is **** so idk 

I want a fresh start, but i...d...k


----------



## Laureline

Nightmares said:


> I'm considering resetting my town of 4 years ;;;;;;
> I was super attached to it... but now not so much
> I still feel horrible thinking about deleting it though
> I hate all my villagers and my town layout is **** so idk
> 
> I want a fresh start, but i...d...k


I'd say reset, a fresh start is always good for a situation like yours. Plus as you know, people will hold items for you.


----------



## Ariellecrossing

I have reset my town 3 times, just because I wanted the perfect town, I had some issues with the maps I had and today I finally got my perfect map. I haven't gotten so far but now I am happy and can focus on making my town awesome.


----------



## noctibloom

I'm having such bad luck resetting.

If I hadn't had an amiibo villager place their house terribly a few weeks ago, I'd be golden, but no matter what (or many other people do), many, if not all amiibo villagers refuse to move out, so the problem was unfixable... It was the best map I'd gotten possibly ever, too, so trying to get something like that again is rough work.


----------



## Mu~

I just sold my town and when restarting, Rover only gave me like 4 different maps and I couldn't pick my new face, if I totally delete the new town, will I be able to pick everything?


----------



## Aske

So after about 2 years of casually resetting my extra cartridge, yesterday I FINALLY got my perfect town roll! Holy crap. I did it idly while watching TV or studying, didn't keep track of an exact number, but a rough estimate might be ~5,000 times (~50x a week for 2 years), which means sifting through ~20,000 maps.

The list:

Triangle grass
Peaches
Green roof train station
Green roof town hall
West facing beach
Both ramps on the large beach portion so there's a smaller private beach
Main ramp goes straight up and down directly from the dock instead of having to turn and run against the side of the cliff
South facing waterfall w/ straight river portion to put bridge as close to being above the waterfall as possible
Two ponds
Town hall and plaza on upper quadrant and near the corners
Retail on lower quadrant of map

uhhh, and I think that might be it!

I ended up putting my house in front of the eastern waterfall so I can see it every day as I walk out, with enough room to put seating to the right of my house, directly in front of the waterfall. ^-^ Also, bonus points for getting two of my favorite villagers, too: Skye and Tabby! Also my IRL dog's namesake Bones decided to move in, and in line with IRL Bones always being in the way (100lbs and like velcro), Bones the villager is totally in the way. XD Not even mad!


----------



## CrankyNeighbor

Do you have a pic? Now I'm curious! Happy for you that you FINALLY found a great map!


----------



## Mu~

I'm starting to think the perfect map doesn't exist. I ended up picking one with:
- circle grass
- peaches
- vertical waterfall
- town hall + retail aligned with the railways
- just 1 pond, but big and in a bad spot
- plaza in the South, right next to the path that leads to the camping
- interesting neighbors such as fauna, cookie, and Julian is moving in today.


----------



## forestyne

i really want to reset my town but i don't want to lose all my stuff i guess


edit: i reset lol


----------



## forestyne

DOUBLE POST REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## ZebraQueen

I feel like erasing zebilage just because I'm not happy how it is anymore
But really if I'm doing it... I want to trust someone who can hold 4 animals and all my stuff 
Well at least all my pictures,black flowers and items that I can't order 
But I just don't know who  and I don't have another 3ds that I can have to do it well

So I'm just stuck in wanting to reset but don't want to loose the stuff I wanna hold


----------



## Fuzzle.Sophie

I've reset so many times my town since I got the game, I lost count
I just wanted space for the cafe, the camping site, my house near the waterfall and the villagers 
And the freakin Apples!
But mostly I reset because I don't like my villager's face lol


----------



## Moonliet

~~~


----------



## cindersinned

Sigh. Time to reset. I just can't stick with this HORRIBLE town layout any longer! I've been frustrated over it since picking the game up again...

My list of wants:



Peaches as my native fruit - I have something of a record of getting them every single time I start a new town, and I want to keep that going.
South-facing waterfall. It?s the little things.
Villagers all clumped together if possible. I want a nice residential area, and then I can spread things outwards from there.
Re-Tail near the sea. It?s so far away in current Harmony?
Villagers: Mint, Julian, Molly, Marshall, Katt, Muffy, or just generally anything cute or pretty.

Let's begin!


----------



## HappyTails

I reset a week ago and I found a cute map in which the river was shaped kind of like a shoe but now things are starting to bug me about this map and the things that are bugging me now are going to end up being a big problem later so I think I might reset again. I'm not that far into my game.


----------



## frogpup

thunderstar100 said:


> I don't get why people would reset, Animal Crossing is your life basically, I would only reset if I cheated (time travel or something)



I've owned this game since 2013 and I built up my town and almost maxed out my house. I absolutely LOVED my town and played almost everyday for a long time. After awhile (just like when I played the original as a kid) I got bored of it, and I would play off and on for months. My favorite villager of all time Julian had lived in my town since the start and he lived right next to my house, I ADORED him so much. During one of the months I wasn't playing he moved out of my town without me even knowing, and when I came back I was devastated. This made me even less interested in picking it up and playing again. So after a few months when I saw the update (Daily initiatives, and selling your town) I decided I would give it another go. 

I had my friend help me and I transferred all my favorite furniture sets and clothing to my new town and started a fresh place. Gave my town a new name that I liked and gave my character a new name, I got to start over and has as much fun building up another great town.

I can see why some people wouldn't want to restart but personally for me I just felt like it was time for a fresh start.


----------



## yukikotobuki

I'm literally 100% cool with my town layout, but I hate the town name and my mayor's name/face. It's so irritating that I kind of want to reset. I don't have any of my dreamies or anything yet anyway, and I guess I could stash all my stuff in my friend's town, but the thought of starting all the progress toward shops and stuff all over again makes me hesitant. Especially since I tend to reset once something starts bugging me or I want a change of pace. @_@ I think I've reset three or four times now.


----------



## bonucci

I'm alright with my town layout, and with all my houses, the only problem is... I still want to reset. 

I love all my villagers, and I have all my dreamies, but I wanna reset for a couple of reasons:

1. I hate my house placements
2. I hate my map so much
3. I don't like where the plaza is (way too far from town hall and retail AND the train station in my opinion.
4. I messed up the first time and am super fickle minded with my landscaping that I got too much flowers and now I can't get rid of any of them T   T

I'm really sad if I'd have to lose all my furniture, the money I spent in my houses, and all.


----------



## Zerous

bonucci said:


> I'm alright with my town layout, and with all my houses, the only problem is... I still want to reset.
> 
> I love all my villagers, and I have all my dreamies, but I wanna reset for a couple of reasons:
> 
> 1. I hate my house placements
> 2. I hate my map so much
> 3. I don't like where the plaza is (way too far from town hall and retail AND the train station in my opinion.
> 4. I messed up the first time and am super fickle minded with my landscaping that I got too much flowers and now I can't get rid of any of them T   T
> 
> I'm really sad if I'd have to lose all my furniture, the money I spent in my houses, and all.



If the only thing holding you back is your possessions, you could get someone to hold you're stuff while you reset? If you're thinking of resetting, just think about whether the pros outweigh the cons or vise versa.


----------



## bonucci

Believe_In_Kittens said:


> If the only thing holding you back is your possessions, you could get someone to hold you're stuff while you reset? If you're thinking of resetting, just think about whether the pros outweigh the cons or vise versa.



yup! i decided to reset. i'm selling off everything i don't need now and i just need to find someone to hold my stuff ; u ;


----------



## Zerous

bonucci said:


> yup! i decided to reset. i'm selling off everything i don't need now and i just need to find someone to hold my stuff ; u ;



I can hold stuff if you want?


----------



## bonucci

Believe_In_Kittens said:


> I can hold stuff if you want?



let me vm you so we don't spam this


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana

I'm going to last-minute browse using your dream address lmao


----------



## crossinggirl

I haven't decided if I want to reset or not.


----------



## SublimeDonut

I once resetted because of a rock in feont of ym house that was ruining the view. It was my first town though, I was only nine.


----------



## Vaerosi

I'm thinking about resetting because it's been months since I've played and I can't remember what I was even doing with my town. I can't decide if I want to keep my catalog though. Nothing super impressive, but if I sell my town it's worth an extra 3.5 million bells. 

Edit: When I'm going through the dialogue to sell my town and restart, at what point does it save? I've totally forgotten. I want to be able to check my grass and fruit types before I fully commit to starting a new town, and would hate to mess up and lose the money from selling my old town...eek!


----------



## EvieEvening23

thunderstar100 said:


> I don't get why people would reset, Animal Crossing is your life basically, I would only reset if I cheated (time travel or something)



I time traveled and now i wish i didn't. 
~~~~~
I think I'm going to reset later and make myself vow to never time travel unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## EvieEvening23

Charity said:


> I'm thinking about resetting because it's been months since I've played and I can't remember what I was even doing with my town. I can't decide if I want to keep my catalog though. Nothing super impressive, but if I sell my town it's worth an extra 3.5 million bells.
> 
> Edit: When I'm going through the dialogue to sell my town and restart, at what point does it save? I've totally forgotten. I want to be able to check my grass and fruit types before I fully commit to starting a new town, and would hate to mess up and lose the money from selling my old town...eek!



when isabelle saves your progress after you've chosen a house plot


----------



## chanty

I have 2 copies of acnl , one i started a few weeks after the acnl release ( i believe 2013 ) and one i bought in about 2015 maybe because i thought i lost my original copy ( i have since found it lol ).

I resetted my original town after the welcome amiibo update so tom nook offered me a hefty amount for town ( 999,999,999 bells to be exact ! ). I didnt really like my original town anyways because its paths were sloppy, there were weeds everywhere, i had basically abandoned it.

 I believe resetting was the best decision ive ever made haha. im still building up my catalogue and museum , but taking time to care for this new town better than my original town has motivated me to keep playing.

I think resetting is kinda cleansing you know ? Starting over feels like a breath of fresh air for me at least


----------



## Melyora

I am thinking about resetting (again xD)

This town was started in May 2017, and I still like the layout of it in general.

However, the train station roof is green (and I highyly prefer brown or red) and it's bothering me more and more.

Plus, I have time travelled some, while I promised myself that with this town it wouldn't happen... Now I feel like a cheat when I walk around town xD

I will think about it, already checked with Tom Nook, he'll buy my town for 9 mil.


----------



## splendidsplendoras

I recently reset my town because I hadn't played in years and there was so much that would have been needed to be done to get everything right on track again. Also my town layout wasn't the best....

I'm somewhat happy with my new town layout, as well as the chance to start over again with pwp and patterns and gardening. I also have some of the amiibo cards now so I can get my dream villagers right away instead of waiting or cycling.


----------



## EvieEvening23

nvm


----------



## WinteryGarnet

I didn't realize this was such a debated thing. I recently reset, because there was no new E3 announcement and I just wanted to start an Animal Crossing game fresh. I certainly feel guilty about leaving the villagers I grew attached to, but I like experiencing the game in different ways, and having all new people etc.
My town was bought for 17 million :O I wish you didn't have to take the money though, because I wanted to start over with nothing.


----------



## Melyora

WinteryGarnet said:


> I didn't realize this was such a debated thing. I recently reset, because there was no new E3 announcement and I just wanted to start an Animal Crossing game fresh. I certainly feel guilty about leaving the villagers I grew attached to, but I like experiencing the game in different ways, and having all new people etc.
> My town was bought for 17 million :O I wish you didn't have to take the money though, because I wanted to start over with nothing.



You can start with nothing! After telling Isabelle to Recreate the town, she gives two options: to start a new town now or to take a break.
The first option leads to Tom Nook and the town appraisal.
The second option just wipes the town completely and you can start all over with nothing 

Hope this helps!


----------



## totakek

I'm so annoyed. I think this is the best thread for my resetting woes.

I wanted to reset but I don't quite have enough days played to have a big enough tree to sell the town but I was like, that's cool, I'll just download the digital version and make a town on that to hold my stuff, then I can use my old 3DS with my physical copy to transfer everything over temporarily until I've reset and then take it all back and delete the digital copy off of my system since I really don't want to deal with 2 copies of the game at once.

So I went to do the thing, except my old 3DS doesn't have an SD card in it anymore since I put it in my even older 3DS (that was somehow in better condition) that I hacked and sold to a guy on Facebook like 6 months ago. I can't play the game without updating the nonexistent SD card to Welcome Amiibo (which I can't do for obvious reasons) or updating the system itself which I don't wanna do without hacking it beforehand, which I need an SD card for.

The worst thing? I have a spare microSD but since I lost my SD adapter I can't just put that in there and use it as an SD card. GRRRRRRR-

My little sister won't let me borrow her 3DS to do the thing, out of no other reason than pure spite, and whenever I ask she acts so incredibly condescending that if she wasn't way taller than me I'd actually punch her. Like we are seriously talking next-level condescending here.

I'm too broke to buy a new SD card and I've looked everywhere for my old adapter which I still can't find. My current options include waiting _2 months_ to borrow my boyfriend's 3DS, or hoping I can steal my uncle's SD adapter when I see him on Sunday and use that one instead.

This is turning out to be such a hassle. :/


----------



## Feraligator

As a person with 2 towns, my 2nd town being an amazing layout that fits all of the criteria I wanted, if anyone struggles finding a new map, keep at it.

It's really worth it in the end and honestly it's better to have a town that doesn't have something permanent bug you than to stop resetting because it was getting tiring—now I regret not resetting more in my first town!


----------



## totakek

After 2 hours of map resetting (I can't believe you have to go through the town appraisal Every. Single. Time.) I finally found a map that I love! It doesn't have too many ponds, the town hall is close to the plaza (which isn't shoved up in a corner), the campground is far enough away I can stick a campsite near it, and Re-tail has enough space for a coffee shop next to it. It even has apples as the town fruit, which was my most important criteria due to the town theme.



EDIT: Although there is a rather frustrating rock plonked in the place that would be _perfect_ for my mayor's house...I might place it a bit to the left of the area and then hack it over a few squares later because it's just too good of a spot for me to not put my house there...


----------



## StarFoxy

That map looks awesome! GZ


----------



## Dy1an

I haven't been into animal crossing too much lately, and i feel a restart to my town is needed, so should I do it? It'd help me get back into animal crossing and i have been contemplating if i should do it. 

Thanks


----------



## HappyTails

Dy1an said:


> I haven't been into animal crossing too much lately, and i feel a restart to my town is needed, so should I do it? It'd help me get back into animal crossing and i have been contemplating if i should do it.
> 
> Thanks




A restart is usually what people need to get back into a game like this if they've grown bored of it. If you're far enough in your town, you might be able to sell your town to Tom Nook for a few bells to start over in your new town.


----------



## Flare

I feel like resetting _again_, lol I just can't be satisfied with maps I get... 

The map I have is excellent.






However, I can't stand the Perfect Pears, I wish I had Perfect Apples or Cherries. Even Peaches would be Nice.

I'll probably keep this Map but... it's kinda making me feel wacky because of the Pears.

EDIT: nvm I decided to keep them Pears lol they look Pearfect.


----------



## ToTok

For people still hesitating. 

As a fresh new player recently introduced to the series, and after two weeks feeling attached to my very first town, I decided it was time to go for a reset.

4 hours of reset struggling got me into this : 



I do not want to have too much of big areas as I don't feel good in them. I just hope no villagers will end up in the red rectangle, as I planned to make a somewhat closed garden there, which leads to the beach.

Anyway, I regret nothing ! (Maybe Yuka and Nibbles a little bit but I'll be fine )


----------



## magicaldonkey

I reset my town for 37 million, I don't regret it because I got Bunnie and Francine


----------



## HHoney

ToTok said:


> For people still hesitating.
> 
> As a fresh new player recently introduced to the series, and after two weeks feeling attached to my very first town, I decided it was time to go for a reset.
> 
> 4 hours of reset struggling got me into this :
> 
> View attachment 205030
> 
> I do not want to have too much of big areas as I don't feel good in them. I just hope no villagers will end up in the red rectangle, as I planned to make a somewhat closed garden there, which leads to the beach.
> 
> Anyway, I regret nothing ! (Maybe Yuka and Nibbles a little bit but I'll be fine )



Make sure to put paths down in the red rectangle to prevent random move ins if you want to keep that area private.
It looks like a lovely map. The ponds seem out of the way which is nice. Congratulations!


----------



## behonourable

ToTok said:


> For people still hesitating.
> 
> As a fresh new player recently introduced to the series, and after two weeks feeling attached to my very first town, I decided it was time to go for a reset.
> 
> 4 hours of reset struggling got me into this :
> 
> View attachment 205030
> 
> I do not want to have too much of big areas as I don't feel good in them. I just hope no villagers will end up in the red rectangle, as I planned to make a somewhat closed garden there, which leads to the beach.
> 
> Anyway, I regret nothing ! (Maybe Yuka and Nibbles a little bit but I'll be fine )



Oh hey, I have an almost identical map but flipped the opposite way around! I was also resetting in order to have peaches as my town fruit so I could have row upon row of golden butts.

Although I wish I didn't have the world's ugliest villagers. 2 mice and 2 kangaroos!


----------



## ToTok

HHoney said:


> Make sure to put paths down in the red rectangle to prevent random move ins if you want to keep that area private.
> It looks like a lovely map. The ponds seem out of the way which is nice. Congratulations!



Thanks ! 

Now I let you guess, as I forgot to put paths down, what happened the next day..  Lol but it's fine, a friend of mine has lots of Amiibo cards I'm gonna play with. ^^




behonourable said:


> Oh hey, I have an almost identical map but flipped the opposite way around! I was also resetting in order to have peaches as my town fruit so I could have row upon row of golden butts.
> 
> Although I wish I didn't have the world's ugliest villagers. 2 mice and 2 kangaroos!



Haha, Golden butts are definitely a dream to achieve in this game 

Like you, I also have an "ugly villagers issue", but I don't care too much about it, as I know how to get rid of them. (Now I sound like a tyrant)

May we see your layout ?


----------



## Pancake225

Every time I reset I keep getting Pears or cherries.

-_- I want peaches / apples tho.


----------



## Pancake225

Whoops wrong thread.


----------



## Feraligator

After having Westwind since 14 June (which feels like so long!) I think I'm going to let go of this town today, mainly because Robin moved in from my other town and messed things up.

But it's not just that, I've been so bothered by the town tree placement and my character's face so I think I'm just going to go ahead and change.
I'm hoping in my new town I'll get the river shape I've always wanted, cherries, and circle grass. I'd be fine with square too though, I want to try something new.

I love my Westport town, so hopefully I get the other layout I've been wanting.


----------



## -Kayla-

I made a thread about resetting before I saw this, oops :/

Anyways, I've decided that I'm going to reset my town. I'm 8 days in, and didn't unlock any MAJOR things (except Leif's store but I can just look up how to get it back) and maybe if I reset I'll get lucky and maybe find one of my dreamies! I didn't like my new villagers AT ALL, because I was so used to the ones I had gotten back when I first got the game in 2013. 

Wish me luck! (And sorry if you see my thread about resetting, I honestly didn't see this thread when I posted it)


----------



## moonphyx

-Kayla- said:


> I made a thread about resetting before I saw this, oops :/
> 
> Anyways, I've decided that I'm going to reset my town. I'm 8 days in, and didn't unlock any MAJOR things (except Leif's store but I can just look up how to get it back) and maybe if I reset I'll get lucky and maybe find one of my dreamies! I didn't like my new villagers AT ALL, because I was so used to the ones I had gotten back when I first got the game in 2013.
> 
> Wish me luck! (And sorry if you see my thread about resetting, I honestly didn't see this thread when I posted it)



Good luck! it feels refreshing to start a new town, so I hope you find everything you need very early on! c:


----------



## siv

Can you map reset once you sell your town or are you stuck with the choice of 4?


----------



## Pancake225

Nvm.


----------



## HHoney

siv said:


> Can you map reset once you sell your town or are you stuck with the choice of 4?



To answer your question - you can talk to Nook - go through the entire selling process - and then it will take you to Rover and he will offer the 4 towns. 

It will not save until you plot a new house and save with Isabelle!

Don't like the maps? Close the game, you're back in your old town, talk to Nook again, go through the selling process again.
Rinse and repeat until you like your map!

---
I know how scary and stressful selling your town can be. It takes awhile to find a map sometimes and this selling process takes a few more minutes - but I can say that it works! 

Good luck to anyone resetting!


----------



## Lozzybear

Hi, I'm a lurker. Recently I haven't been happy with any of my old towns and I've reset multiple times already. I'm doing it again but this time I'm gonna have super high standards. I felt like the fresh start would be a good time to join the forums.

Here's my wishlist;
-Square or triangle grass
-Cherries/pears are preferred but honestly any fruit is okay
-Blue town hall
-Blue train station
-Cliff on the left, beach on the right
-Museum on the left
-No ponds or rocks obstructing anywhere important
-A big open space for houses to be placed
-Decent starting villagers. I want Lobo as a starter again but that's not gonna happen :'(
-Re-tail & town hall lined up or just not on top of eachother

I know it's super specific and I'm not gonna be able to get everything I want but I really wanna try to be as picky as I can so I won't reset when I've made good progress. I've done it multiple times now and it's really frustrating cos I just wanna play.

I'll update if I find something. Good luck to everyone else resetting for the perfect town.


----------



## Vaerosi

Looking at my last post here it's taken about a month but I've finally found a town map I like and created my new town!







Not my first choice of grass or fruit (square/orange) but everything else is exactly what I wanted: central(ish) town tree, re-tail close to the dock, southern-facing waterfall, only one pond, quiet/private place near the waterfall to place my house.

As a bonus, my town hall is green/white and my train station is brown/yellow! I was hoping for green on both, but 1/2 is still good - especially since the other wasn't red!


----------



## Lozzybear

Ughh, I haven't been happy with any map I've tried so far. Just reset another town, gonna be hunting for maps again.

My wishlist:
Blue town hall & blue train station (these don't matter too much cause they can be changed later)
Triangle grass
Oranges, pears, or cherries
Beach on right side, museum on left
A big space that will fit a bunch of villager's plots into one area
No rocks/ponds in the way
A good structure for path laying
Re-tail and town hall towards the top, preferably lined up

I'm so picky.. this isn't fun at all. ;_;

Good luck to everyone else looking for their dream map.


----------



## davekats

finally decided on a town name to reset my friends old game with, and when i got to the appraisal screen i found out his town is only worth 13 million  like, it's probably enough for me to start out but my main town is worth 32 million so i can't help but feel a little annoyed :u

now to reset until i get a good map and fruit!


----------



## Lozzybear

Nevermind, I'm gonna be resetting again ._.


----------



## HappyTails

I've been mulling over resetting for about a week now and I think I'm going to do it. I mean I'm not really feeling my town anymore. And I don't think I'm going to plot reset anymore either, choosing to just put QRs down where I don't want villagers to move and just let them move where they choose and work around their houses. I've seen a lot of dream towns where villagers were placed all over town instead of in neighborhoods and the person managed to make it work, and I liked that, more than I do forcing them to live in clusters in one part of town.


----------



## molas

So I'm resetting again. I'm surprised my town's worth as much as it is, its almost 33m after the installment payments.

I'm so mad I didn't sell my town last time I reset, now haha.


----------



## Suyeon

I haven't reset my main town, but I homebrewed a second save file onto my SD card and demolished _that._ So... yay. 

- Town was worth 19 million. Will be worth 21 or 22 million after installments.
- I reset a couple times and settled on this map...


Spoiler











I think I'll go for a more modern feel in this town called Seoul (keeping a theme with cities/districts of South Korea). The only complaints I have is... 
- Violet. I don't like the aesthetics of the Gorilla villagers, I'm sorry. T_T I can tolerate her (like I tolerate Peewee in Damyang), but I won't be sad when she leaves. 
- Deena's house is a little too close to Re-tail, etc. but I won't mind having her as a neighbor (I was gonna move on the northwest). 
- All. These. Ponds. A couple of these ponds have to go and I'm willing to hack them out.

It's nighttime (about 11PM), but my grass appears to be square and my native fruit is apples.


----------



## molas

I found a map I really liked, mapped it out and everything, but decided against it. The plaza and town hall being JUST offcenter bothered me too much, and the area around retail was awkward. I also wanted a vertical dock ramp...



Spoiler


----------



## Lozzybear

Ok, so.. I really like this one. I gotta stick with it this time, no matter what. ):< I really want to finally play and stop stressing over my map. It's getting super ridiculous.
It has everything I want, and I didn't even need to hack anything other than removing a pond. 

>Apples
>Matching blue train station and town hall (!!!)
>Triangle grass
>Quillson is moving in randomly and he's my baby
>Nice, simple river shape. It doesn't take up much room and doesn't look ridiculous
>Private island-ish area for my home
>I like where town hall and re-tail are, but I would prefer if they were switched tbh
>Camp is on the left side/beach is on the right

The only thing that bothers me is the bridge. It's so random that it's sideways and not straight. It makes sense when they're on the corners of the rivers but it's just weird that it could've been straight but it's sideways. Lol idk not that it matters because I'll just remove it soon

(rip Miiverse, you're the only way I can take map photos and I won't be able to soon  another reason why I gotta stick with this one)


----------



## Apriiil

I am feeling the itch to reset SO MUCH. I am just having a bit of trouble letting go of all of the accomplishments I've made. Almost donated EVERYTHING to the museum. Just finally unlocked T&T Emporium. And of course... my hybrid... which I could totally find someone to hold them while I change, buuuut I have a hard time trusting people sometimes. 

I've been thinking of buying a second copy of the game to help, but it's still those achievements that keep my... not wanting to do it. UGH. Halp! Halp!


----------



## Laov

If you've been thinking of buying a second copy of the game, maybe it's a good time to do it?
At least you won't have to lose anything you have done, you get to keep every accomplishment and also to start over with a new town. Honestly I think it's nice to have several copies as you can play "casual" on one, really work on the other when you feel like it.
If you don't feel like buying another (which would be understandable), I'm not sure what I would do if I were you. It's a lot of work but you completed all that once, you could as well do it again, things will unlock at some point, the only thing is : will you regret/miss your current town? Because that won't come back, at least not the way it is now.
Good luck!


----------



## crefollet

A while back Fauna moved out of my town after I went on a short hiatus and I've lost a lot of motivation since. I don't really like any of my villagers now and was thinking about resetting but it's difficult when i've had this town for 3 years ^^'' I have at least 80% of all the encyclopedias and quite a few items... I just don't know what to do


----------



## Eline

crefollet said:


> A while back Fauna moved out of my town after I went on a short hiatus and I've lost a lot of motivation since. I don't really like any of my villagers now and was thinking about resetting but it's difficult when i've had this town for 3 years ^^'' I have at least 80% of all the encyclopedias and quite a few items... I just don't know what to do



Why don't you try to get her back?  maybe that will make you motivated


----------



## Sholee

I want to get back into play ACNL again but... I don't really love my villagers anymore. However I spent hours and hours to reset their homes to get my map like this






dunno what to do...


----------



## Eline

Sholee said:


> I want to get back into play ACNL again but... I don't really love my villagers anymore. However I spent hours and hours to reset their homes to get my map like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dunno what to do...



I would keep the town, and slowly replace the villagers you don't like anymore with ones you do! It's a lot easier now to get the villagers to plot in the right place, with the amiibo update.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sholee said:


> I want to get back into play ACNL again but... I don't really love my villagers anymore. However I spent hours and hours to reset their homes to get my map like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dunno what to do...



I would keep the town, and slowly replace the villagers you don't like anymore with ones you do! It's a lot easier now to get the villagers to plot in the right place, with the amiibo update.


----------



## PaperCat

i am tempted to get a second copy of the game for a different town theme and thus would map reset a lot >.<;


----------



## Apriiil

PaperCat said:


> i am tempted to get a second copy of the game for a different town theme and thus would map reset a lot >.<;



I've been struggling with the same idea for quite some time now.


----------



## PaperCat

Apriiil said:


> I've been struggling with the same idea for quite some time now.



Yea. My town now is forest theme and i want to keep that but i want more themes like a monochromatic town, a farm town, a cold town.


----------



## mavelyn_crossing

I feel like I cheated my town as I did a timetravel ONCE and now it haunts me. I don't feel like it's genuine or pure anymore and that's the whole reason to why I'm struggling with if I should reset or not. I want to be able to say I did everything without cheating and to me timetraveling is cheating.(Eventhough most people doesn't think it is..)

Currently I have Tammi, Blaire, Cobb, Tom, Clyde; Pashmina, Lucy, Ed, Muffy, Kiki and they are not that bad, because I'm scanning amiibo's in anyway to replace them. The town landscaping isn't even started on yet as I have been focusing on god knows what? My town name and my Mayors name is also starting to get to me since it's unoriginal and kind of make the point to clear on what it's really about.

I just need some advice, but I am almost 100% sure to reset so I can feel I haven't done any type of cheating in anyway.

What do you guys think? Is it a bad idea to reset or not?


----------



## Requity

mavelyn_crossing said:


> I feel like I cheated my town as I did a timetravel ONCE and now it haunts me. I don't feel like it's genuine or pure anymore and that's the whole reason to why I'm struggling with if I should reset or not. I want to be able to say I did everything without cheating and to me timetraveling is cheating.(Eventhough most people doesn't think it is..)
> 
> Currently I have Tammi, Blaire, Cobb, Tom, Clyde; Pashmina, Lucy, Ed, Muffy, Kiki and they are not that bad, because I'm scanning amiibo's in anyway to replace them. The town landscaping isn't even started on yet as I have been focusing on god knows what? My town name and my Mayors name is also starting to get to me since it's unoriginal and kind of make the point to clear on what it's really about.
> 
> I just need some advice, but I am almost 100% sure to reset so I can feel I haven't done any type of cheating in anyway.
> 
> What do you guys think? Is it a bad idea to reset or not?


Honestly, it sounds like you're really unhappy with your town, and you don't really lose much by resetting it. I say go for it!


----------



## Nightstar

I've started the awful journey of resetting for the perfect map on my new game. Gone through about a dozen resets so far. Kind of regretting getting rid of one map 'cause it was decent and had Snake, Molly, and Lucky in it, but it had oranges as the native fruit and I don't want that. 

So basically my wishlist for this new town is:

*- South facing river*
*- Circle or triangle grass* (because I have square in my main town)
*- Not oranges or apples* (I don't like oranges and I have apples in Bluebell)
*- Good location for plaza/town hall/Re-tail* (plaza is the priority, I don't want it shoved away in corner/edge)
*- Nice peninsula-type spot for my Mayor's house*

I'll probably end up compromising on some of it eventually but hey.


----------



## PaperCat

just bought a used copy so i am resetting the town while getting bells for selling the old town. but since i didnt like the first maps i gotta so it again and listen to isabelle and nook and resetti again x.x


----------



## PaperCat

rover keeps giving me maps where the plaza is hugging the wall or right up on the campground entrance


----------



## rayaacrossing

hii i just reset.


----------



## PaperCat

rover pls T_T just give me a good map.


----------



## JapaneseBlossom

I've been thinking about resetting my second town for a while. I started it in March, searched hours for a map that I liked, and worked very hard on it at first. I got T&T emporium within a few months, for example. 
But, I just don't feel motivated to work on it anymore. I can't work around the map, I don't like the overal feeling of my town, and I just don't like it. It feels almost too perfect for me. 
I don't know if I should reset because I already caught a lot of bugs and fish etc., and I caught both the scorpion and the tarantula for the first time in my life.
What do you guys think, should I reset?

(btw, I would never reset my first town, that is my child haha. I got a second town because after four years of playing I felt like my first town was finished and I wanted something new to have fun with)


----------



## Thair

JapaneseBlossom said:


> What do you guys think, should I reset?



I'd say go for it! If you were to be unhappy with the placement of villagers, PWPs, paths or something non-permanent, you could just redo all of it, but since you seem to be unhappy with the map on it's own, you've got nothing to lose!
A fresh start can feel pretty nice and while I do understand that losing your encyclopedia and museum stuff, it's worth it in the end.
(And you can always catch the insects and fish again!)


----------



## Requity

JapaneseBlossom said:


> I've been thinking about resetting my second town for a while. I started it in March, searched hours for a map that I liked, and worked very hard on it at first. I got T&T emporium within a few months, for example.
> But, I just don't feel motivated to work on it anymore. I can't work around the map, I don't like the overal feeling of my town, and I just don't like it. It feels almost too perfect for me.
> I don't know if I should reset because I already caught a lot of bugs and fish etc., and I caught both the scorpion and the tarantula for the first time in my life.
> What do you guys think, should I reset?
> 
> (btw, I would never reset my first town, that is my child haha. I got a second town because after four years of playing I felt like my first town was finished and I wanted something new to have fun with)


Having gone through a lot of towns myself, I noticed some towns seem to hit that feeling of perfection sooner than others. No clue why. Sounds like it's time for a fresh start!


----------



## JapaneseBlossom

Thair said:


> (And you can always catch the insects and fish again!)



Hmm, yeah, I think you're right, thanks. It is just nice to hear someone say it's a good idea. I'll leave my game for a few days, and if I'm still certain I should reset next week, I'll sell my town. Thank you.
And I am so proud of catching both the tarantula and the scorpion because it's the first time I ever did that, and I've been playing since Wild World.

Hopefully there will be an AC switch by next summer though (probably not).

- - - Post Merge - - -



Requity said:


> Having gone through a lot of towns myself, I noticed some towns seem to hit that feeling of perfection sooner than others. No clue why. Sounds like it's time for a fresh start!



You're right, some do! Even though it's nowhere near perfect, I just don't know where to work on in my town. Thank you for your reply! Made me even more certain that I should reset.


----------



## SomeonePC

I found that after being burnt out for a while, I'd try to rejuvenate myself my starting over. It didn't always work for me, but it can be nice to get a fresh perspective on things. To do things differently in the town.


----------



## Dedre

I'm in the process of resetting my town. I still want a similar map but brand new theme. Selling your town, going through the dialouge, and not finding ANY cute maps is a nightmare.


----------



## Requity

Dedre said:


> I'm in the process of resetting my town. I still want a similar map but brand new theme. Selling your town, going through the dialouge, and not finding ANY cute maps is a nightmare.


I feel you. It's so tedious, but rewarding when you finally find the right map!


----------



## PaperCat

i kind of regret my map but i do not know if i should reset


I have already put my campsite down but I am not sure I like that spot either >.<;


----------



## Thair

PaperCat said:


> i kind of regret my map but i do not know if i should reset
> View attachment 210078
> I have already put my campsite down but I am not sure I like that spot either >.<;



I like your map, the centered plaza is nice, as is your house placement. But if you feel unhappy with it currently I'd try to wait it out for a few days and see if the urge to reset goes away. Sometimes you just have to get used to a layout and figure out a way to work around the things that bother you.
Don't end up like me and restart for several days, making you curse out Rover and stop playing for a while haha.


----------



## PaperCat

Thair said:


> I like your map, the centered plaza is nice, as is your house placement. But if you feel unhappy with it currently I'd try to wait it out for a few days and see if the urge to reset goes away. Sometimes you just have to get used to a layout and figure out a way to work around the things that bother you.
> Don't end up like me and restart for several days, making you curse out Rover and stop playing for a while haha.



It took me 3 days to get that map as Rover was giving me the worst maps ever.


----------



## duhkee

When you guys reset, do you keep the catalog or sell it?


----------



## Geowlett

I am going to reset my game, but i need someone to hold some of my valuables for me. Note that I do have issues with trust, if any of  my items go missing I will not only give you a bad wifi rating but I will report you. I have the items written down and I will know if you took anything. Please PM if i can trust you to hold my items for me


----------



## Marte

I'm going to reset today


----------



## Souji

I really want to reset as I haven't played in almost a year.. But my town is full of my friends items xb Trying to poke them to get their crap, or I'll just reset over them too lol.


----------



## PaperCat

sterling refuses to go to this once spot. i may give up and settle on some other spot


----------



## Souji

Currently trying to reset for a map with short river and pears, but I keep getting oranges... xb


----------



## Capeet

You know, I've been thinking I need something to really keep me occupied so I've decided to get back into playing and reset my 2nd town again! I've also decided to start writing a story based on the town. I've been itching to write something for a while now but nothing has seemed like an interesting or manageable topic, so I'm really happy I thought of combining it with ACNL. It's so much easier to start when there's some sort of frame already, especially as I haven't really written anything before. I'm hoping that combining the 2 things will keep me more invested in both of them. Now I've just got to come up with a theme and characters and hope I'll be able to stick to this idea for a while!


----------



## saeven

I decided to reset after not playing for over a year! Been getting back into it! ^^


----------



## Mayor Wysteria

After having a mess of a town that I didn't touch in months because I just wasn't feeling the environment of this particular town, I reset it and started my most current town that's budging on for a week now! Really excited for the work I'm going to do in this one.


----------



## Vulpexe

I'm resetting again after not playing for forever and just came across a map with 6 freaking ponds, but everything wasn't nicely placed


----------



## horan

I'm about to restart myself... I'm debating between all water based animals and Nate, or just ducks and Nate. It'll obviously have Freckles and Nate, but I'm trying to decide how!


----------



## tyra

omg you could make all water animals and call it vaporeon hehehe


----------



## moonford

I've been thinking about resetting for this whole week and I'm going to go through with it.

I want a fresh slate because my town is very messy and I'm finding it really difficult to move Camofrog out. (who I regret ever moving in because he hasn't asked to move a single time, he's been here for 2 months or so and he isn't even the most recent villager, wtf!)

I don't know who I want in my town and I'm going to try to stick to a white theme as my town is called Aether (heaven, purity = white).


So wish me luck with this new journey, lol. 

(I literally got a bunch of new villagers who I love recently and I already have to start over because the town is so clustered)


----------



## EyesOfGlass2999

I've been thinking about reseting for about a month, I've been playing for 2 years on the same town. I haven't played it in a long while, so I think starting fresh would be a good idea. Would it be alright if I could ask someone to hold a few items for me? I'm not sure if here is the right place to post this.


----------



## Keldi

I'm really excited to start up my new town. But I'm trying to wait until the new year. Or maybe I'll reset once I can sit onmy town tree(sell my town)


----------



## Mareets

I just sold and reset my town and I'm so happy we can sell our old towns to Mr Nook because it makes the beginning stages of rebuilding a town so much easier ! TT-ing like crazy but I'm excited to start anew, RIP Danktown....


----------



## Cuhdalie

I have 2 copies of acnl, I originally had 2 for cycling and producing gold roses to sell, but recently came back to the game after 3 years. I lost Lucky and Stitches which I'm not happy about but in my new town intend on getting both.
I can borrow my bf's 3ds to transfer funds and catalog items, but it's going to be a lot of work just to start fresh. I like my old town too much to sell it to nook and restart as I still have most of my pathing and flowers that I want to preserve and about 7 of my villagers I wanted to keep.. how do people restart their games catalog and all? Not so much asking about bells as I plan on moving some over..
Thanks!


----------



## cornimer

Considering resetting my second town but idk I'm very conflicted
Reasons to reset:
-I really don't like the town name 
-I stopped playing in this town for like 8 months so I feel kind of disconnected from it
-My inventory and house is a mess and I don't want to deal with it

Reasons not to reset:
-I love all of my villagers (however I have the amiibo cards of my absolute favourite ones)
-I like the layout of the town

:thinking:


----------



## mintmaple

VanessaMay18 said:


> Considering resetting my second town but idk I'm very conflicted
> Reasons to reset:
> -I really don't like the town name
> -I stopped playing in this town for like 8 months so I feel kind of disconnected from it
> -My inventory and house is a mess and I don't want to deal with it
> 
> Reasons not to reset:
> -I love all of my villagers (however I have the amiibo cards of my absolute favourite ones)
> -I like the layout of the town
> 
> :thinking:



I resetted my digital-copy town because I abandoned it for at least a year (like many of my previous towns on my second physical cartridge) and yeah my inventory and house was a mess as well! (I had most of the gold series, random 7/11 furniture, but nothing complete)

I do regret it now though...because I lost villagers like Ava and Goldie...as I don't have them as amiibo cards...plus I had that town for three years as well lol...

VanessaMay18, I am glad you have thought of reasons why you should and why you shouldn't reset your town, because I should have done that properly before I resetted mine lol - sobs -


----------



## cornimer

mintmaple said:


> I resetted my digital-copy town because I abandoned it for at least a year (like many of my previous towns on my second physical cartridge) and yeah my inventory and house was a mess as well! (I had most of the gold series, random 7/11 furniture, but nothing complete)
> 
> I do regret it now though...because I lost villagers like Ava and Goldie...as I don't have them as amiibo cards...plus I had that town for three years as well lol...
> 
> VanessaMay18, I am glad you have thought of reasons why you should and why you shouldn't reset your town, because I should have done that properly before I resetted mine lol - sobs -



Aw man sorry to hear about your town  thanks for sharing your story though! I'm also considering just creating a second character so I can have a new house and inventory and ignoring my mayor for the rest of time unless I want to make a PWP lol. The only problem that wouldn't solve is that I don't like my town name, but maybe I can deal with that...


----------



## HappyTails

I might restart. I don't know yet. But I'm going to try not to make a big deal about it if I do and posting here my possible intention to restart is probably making a big deal about it. -_-

Edit: I decided not to restart


----------



## duhkee

HappyTails said:


> I might restart. I don't know yet. But I'm going to try not to make a big deal about it if I do and posting here my possible intention to restart is probably making a big deal about it. -_-
> 
> Edit: I decided not to restart


Good that you decided to not restart! 



HappyTails said:


> I'm not going to reset. I'm going to play in this town for at least a year.


Just a small reminder here


----------



## HappyTails

duhkee said:


> Good that you decided to not restart!
> 
> 
> Just a small reminder here



Well, I'm hovering on the edge of restarting again, and I'm probably going to do it since I'm not having fun with this town anymore. And yeah, I said I was going to play for a year but unfortunately that probably not going to happen this time. I did play in this town for 4 months and for me, that's pretty impressive. Restarting the town is likely not the best way to play since you lose everything but ultimately, it's the player's decision whether they are willing to lose all their hard work.

For me, if restarting my town will make me have fun with this game again and play for longer than 5 minutes a day, then I will sell my town and restart in a heartbeat. A fresh start is usually what helps people get back into the groove of things.


----------



## Alienfish

I really wanna reset my town because I never get like two pwp I want, and the map is like the most annoying bend and spacey there is :| But hhh then I'll probably get crap and I'm too lazy to get everything again lol


----------



## Hat'

Hey !
I kinda feel the same like I really wanna reset everything because I want my town to be like beautiful and not just rushed and my character to have correct eyes...
But at the same time I don't wanna loose all my items and all the things I hardly gained, all those fishes and bugs and I even got some of my dreamies.

But at the same time my town is full of amiibo card villagers so even if I don't like them they just won't leave and I will most likely never have any of my dreamy.

So I need some of you all's advice...Maybe one of you can hold some of my objects so I don't completely loose them or something because it's been hard to actually get them all.


----------



## Ghostkid

Id never reset...so...much...PROGRESS WOULD BE LOST!


----------



## Sweetley

Well... Normally, I didn't planed to reset my town, however, my town just got resetted 
thanks to my cousin. I visited her today and she asked me if she could play with my DS. 
Of course I said yes, not thinking that maybe something could happen while she's playing 
with it. Because I had a few things to do, I left her alone with my DS for a few hours. Later, 
I came back and wanted to pick up my DS, I asked her what she played in that time and 
she said "Some Pokemon Shuffle. Oh! And Animal Crossing.". Now I thought that she maybe 
just walked around through my town, talked with my villagers...

When I came home, I checked out my game and got shocked. Turns out that in that time, 
where I was busy, she sold my town to Nook and just started a new town, her own one. Of 
course there was no chance to get my back as she already saved in the new town, deleted 
my town by that. ._. I asked her about that, she tought that when you sell your town to Nook 
that you can get it back when you talked with him again... (Note: She doesn't really know much 
about Animal Crossing, at least about New Leaf. She played only Wild World, a long time ago...).

Well, like I said, I didn't planed to reset my town, but guess I have to now, at least I reseted 
the town my cousin made and started to search now for a new town. She apologized and was 
very embarrassed by that, I took it with humor and said "Well, ***** happens!".  ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## ItsJuly

Omg ! Im so sorry about your town! 
Did you already find a new map you like? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I need some advice! 
I've been resetting a long time now already, it seems I will never be satisfied lol
Its like an addiciton, but I also really wanna start to play!
Well, few days ago I found a map I like. I actually love the river shape, I have a lot of room, found a cute place for my house, got a private beach and I was hoping for that.

The only thing whats bothering me is that I have pears as my native fruit. I dont know, maybe I get used to it but right now Im thinking of resetting again. T.T
I know, its totally stupid xD but.. aaaahh!!

What do you think of this map, is it worth keeping it or should I reset ?

https://ibb.co/kudbAn


----------



## Fairytale

ItsJuly said:


> Omg ! Im so sorry about your town!
> Did you already find a new map you like?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I need some advice!
> I've been resetting a long time now already, it seems I will never be satisfied lol
> Its like an addiciton, but I also really wanna start to play!
> Well, few days ago I found a map I like. I actually love the river shape, I have a lot of room, found a cute place for my house, got a private beach and I was hoping for that.
> 
> The only thing whats bothering me is that I have pears as my native fruit. I dont know, maybe I get used to it but right now Im thinking of resetting again. T.T
> I know, its totally stupid xD but.. aaaahh!!
> 
> What do you think of this map, is it worth keeping it or should I reset ?
> 
> https://ibb.co/kudbAn



I've had the same problem. I just wasn't satisfied and kept resetting. I personally really like your map, but you have to love it aswell. Now you can still go back and reset again. And about the pears, you could always cut them and grow other fruits. The only bad side about it is that you can't plant any perfect fruit except pears. If you think this is a big enough issue that will make you reset, you should.


----------



## primandimproper

I know I signed up for the one year challenge and all, but I am having a really hard time not resetting. I made a mistake and created my two alt characters early on, and now I'm stuck trying to pay off three houses. Plus, I'm starting to feel like maybe I didn't pick out such a great map. The town's not even what I really want it to be because I got stuck on some convoluted pseudo-horror theme instead of making a Zen forest town. The only thing it has going for it is my house is almost paid off and Beardo lives there. I don't really wanna reset, though, because I feel like I've come so far and I'm just about to unlock the cafe, and I really did come up with a good story for it. Idk.


----------



## ACNLGrinder

I'm going to reset and try to get everything possible in a day done every day (pay off house, build pwp, dig up everything, etc)

- - - Post Merge - - -

and cataloging things


----------



## Aninceau

I felt it was time for a reset. 
I named my new town Vanrad, which I've used before since it was a fantasy world I created way back when.
Eventually my whole town is gonna be horse villagers. I've got ten amiibo cards for them all, I still need an uchi villager though for some of the PWPs, so I'll hold off the horses for awhile yet. Except Savannah. She's my absolute favorite villager so the second I find Wisp she's getting brought in.


----------



## calamitybot

primandimproper said:


> I know I signed up for the one year challenge and all, but I am having a really hard time not resetting. I made a mistake and created my two alt characters early on, and now I'm stuck trying to pay off three houses. Plus, I'm starting to feel like maybe I didn't pick out such a great map. The town's not even what I really want it to be because I got stuck on some convoluted pseudo-horror theme instead of making a Zen forest town. The only thing it has going for it is my house is almost paid off and Beardo lives there. I don't really wanna reset, though, because I feel like I've come so far and I'm just about to unlock the cafe, and I really did come up with a good story for it. Idk.



id just reset. you wont regret it. getting a good map that you have no qualms about is super important. if youre worried about losing favorite items, you could ask a friend to hold them while you reset.

- - - Post Merge - - -



primandimproper said:


> I know I signed up for the one year challenge and all, but I am having a really hard time not resetting. I made a mistake and created my two alt characters early on, and now I'm stuck trying to pay off three houses. Plus, I'm starting to feel like maybe I didn't pick out such a great map. The town's not even what I really want it to be because I got stuck on some convoluted pseudo-horror theme instead of making a Zen forest town. The only thing it has going for it is my house is almost paid off and Beardo lives there. I don't really wanna reset, though, because I feel like I've come so far and I'm just about to unlock the cafe, and I really did come up with a good story for it. Idk.



id just reset. you wont regret it. getting a good map that you have no qualms about is super important. if youre worried about losing favorite items, you could ask a friend to hold them while you reset.


----------



## HappyTails

I'm considering restarting my town. I'm not having fun in this town at all and it feels like I'm forcing myself to play and I don't like my map anymore. And lastly, I like Lake's face more than I do Brooke's face and I'm not sure if I"m even going to have a side character. 

I think a fresh start is what I need. I'm not even taking pictures anymore, that's how bored I am with this town.


Yeah, I'm going to restart. The only thing I'll regret losing is the Stringfish but I'll sacrifice the Stringfish in order to enjoy playing this game again. But oher than that, I didn't really lose anything from the restart because I haven't really been playing all that much.

I just realized that the reason I got bored with Merimont is because Merimont's map and Ossipri's map were practically similar to one another, I even placed my house in an area that was almost identical to the spot I placed it in Ossipri. So I felt like I was playing in Ossipri all over again.


----------



## primandimproper

Thinking of resetting again as it would seem I've chosen a bad map. Every time I try to build something, it is too close to something else. Usually the river, the plaza, or the train tracks.


----------



## behonourable

I just reset my town, hadn’t picked up my game in months so I thought why not? 

Although I forgot that I like a vertical river and have a horizontal one. I got Rosie in my town though so I’m happy.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just reset my town, hadn?t picked up my game in months so I thought why not? 

Although I forgot that I like a vertical river and have a horizontal one. I got Rosie in my town though so I?m happy.


----------



## geetry

I reset Onett last night. Finally decided on a map after about 6 hours of resetting. It's my favorite map, but the two humps in the middle are flipped and the town has peaches. I'm not a huge fan of the villagers, but villagers are replaceable. I knew with the map I loved and the fruit I loved, my best friend would kill me if I didn't keep it since I happened to get one of his favorite villagers, Maelle. 

I had a few resets with a couple notable villager combos tho - I had one town with Merengue and Bam as starters, one with Merry and Whitney as starters, one with Wolfgang and Fauna as starters. I had one reset with Melba who's one of my favorites. The icing on the cake was one reset where I got Bud and Bob, which were two of my starters from the town that just got deleted...my demons have returned to haunt me. (Well, just Bud. I love Bob. He'll come home to one of my towns someday).

I'm currently resetting for the day 2 move in, which can either be lazy, smug, or uchi. Hoping for a tier 1 lazy like Punchy.


----------



## behonourable

geetry said:


> I reset Onett last night. Finally decided on a map after about 6 hours of resetting. It's my favorite map, but the two humps in the middle are flipped and the town has peaches. I'm not a huge fan of the villagers, but villagers are replaceable. I knew with the map I loved and the fruit I loved, my best friend would kill me if I didn't keep it since I happened to get one of his favorite villagers, Maelle.
> 
> I had a few resets with a couple notable villager combos tho - I had one town with Merengue and Bam as starters, one with Merry and Whitney as starters, one with Wolfgang and Fauna as starters. I had one reset with Melba who's one of my favorites. The icing on the cake was one reset where I got Bud and Bob, which were two of my starters from the town that just got deleted...my demons have returned to haunt me. (Well, just Bud. I love Bob. He'll come home to one of my towns someday).
> 
> I'm currently resetting for the day 2 move in, which can either be lazy, smug, or uchi. Hoping for a tier 1 lazy like Punchy.



Peaches are my favourite fruit because they look like butts. And if they’re your native fruit you can have perfect peaches which look like golden butts.


----------



## Sophie23

I always think of starting again it?s horrible


----------



## Marte

Zelda-Crossing said:


> I always think of starting again it’s horrible



Same here… really tempted


----------



## ILikeFroakies

I have no idea whether to reset or not so can I please have some advice?

WHY I SHOULD RESET
Don't like my town name
Don't like my town map
Villager placement is horrible
I scanned in a bunch of Amiibo Villagers I don't want
Put some PWP's in a bad spot
Don't enjoy playing in it anymore

WHY I SHOULDN'T
I have 5 dreamies that I bought off here and don't want to lose
I don't get much time to play and it would take forever to get back to where I'm at now

Thoughts? I think I should restart but I don't want to lose my dreamies I have. Plus, some of my dreamies I have aren't popular so not many people would sell them on here

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have no idea whether to reset or not so can I please have some advice?

WHY I SHOULD RESET
Don't like my town name
Don't like my town map
Villager placement is horrible
I scanned in a bunch of Amiibo Villagers I don't want
Put some PWP's in a bad spot
Don't enjoy playing in it anymore

WHY I SHOULDN'T
I have 5 dreamies that I bought off here and don't want to lose
I don't get much time to play and it would take forever to get back to where I'm at now

Thoughts? I think I should restart but I don't want to lose my dreamies I have. Plus, some of my dreamies I have aren't popular so not many people would sell them on here


----------



## oneandonlyralph

EvilPika123 said:


> I have no idea whether to reset or not so can I please have some advice?
> 
> WHY I SHOULD RESET
> Don't like my town name
> Don't like my town map
> Villager placement is horrible
> I scanned in a bunch of Amiibo Villagers I don't want
> Put some PWP's in a bad spot
> Don't enjoy playing in it anymore
> 
> WHY I SHOULDN'T
> I have 5 dreamies that I bought off here and don't want to lose
> I don't get much time to play and it would take forever to get back to where I'm at now
> 
> Thoughts? I think I should restart but I don't want to lose my dreamies I have. Plus, some of my dreamies I have aren't popular so not many people would sell them on here
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I have no idea whether to reset or not so can I please have some advice?
> 
> WHY I SHOULD RESET
> Don't like my town name
> Don't like my town map
> Villager placement is horrible
> I scanned in a bunch of Amiibo Villagers I don't want
> Put some PWP's in a bad spot
> Don't enjoy playing in it anymore
> 
> WHY I SHOULDN'T
> I have 5 dreamies that I bought off here and don't want to lose
> I don't get much time to play and it would take forever to get back to where I'm at now
> 
> Thoughts? I think I should restart but I don't want to lose my dreamies I have. Plus, some of my dreamies I have aren't popular so not many people would sell them on here



You could always get another copy. But if you honestly dont enjoy your town itself then i'd do it. you can always get your dreamies back

- - - Post Merge - - -



EvilPika123 said:


> I have no idea whether to reset or not so can I please have some advice?
> 
> WHY I SHOULD RESET
> Don't like my town name
> Don't like my town map
> Villager placement is horrible
> I scanned in a bunch of Amiibo Villagers I don't want
> Put some PWP's in a bad spot
> Don't enjoy playing in it anymore
> 
> WHY I SHOULDN'T
> I have 5 dreamies that I bought off here and don't want to lose
> I don't get much time to play and it would take forever to get back to where I'm at now
> 
> Thoughts? I think I should restart but I don't want to lose my dreamies I have. Plus, some of my dreamies I have aren't popular so not many people would sell them on here
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I have no idea whether to reset or not so can I please have some advice?
> 
> WHY I SHOULD RESET
> Don't like my town name
> Don't like my town map
> Villager placement is horrible
> I scanned in a bunch of Amiibo Villagers I don't want
> Put some PWP's in a bad spot
> Don't enjoy playing in it anymore
> 
> WHY I SHOULDN'T
> I have 5 dreamies that I bought off here and don't want to lose
> I don't get much time to play and it would take forever to get back to where I'm at now
> 
> Thoughts? I think I should restart but I don't want to lose my dreamies I have. Plus, some of my dreamies I have aren't popular so not many people would sell them on here



You could always get another copy. But if you honestly dont enjoy your town itself then i'd do it. you can always get your dreamies back


----------



## Emberlyn

I feel like singing, Oops...I did it again....

That being said, I reset today and here is why.

1. I just started the game on June 1, 2018 (for the first time ever) and I've already reset a couple of times as I am learning what I like and don't like.
2. I was visiting a dream address and I found a map that I HAVE to have...it is amazingly perfect. (Though I will be super sad if my native fruit isn't peaches) I will reset until I get it.

Downside:

I bought some dreamies (well, what I thought were my dreamies, but I have reevaluated that and found my actual dreamies)
I bought some really good content. 

The upside to the downside is those things are replaceable as long as I can earn enough of the forum currency to buy them back and as long as the members are willing to still sell those villagers and content.

May the odds be ever in my favor for getting this perfect map....once I get it, I wil NEVER reset again.... (lolol....mhm)


----------



## KatPancake

I'm actually considering resetting Pancake. I'm horribly frustrated with the town's layout.

I have Amiibo cards for most of my current townsfolk anyway (minus Kiki but I'm sure I can get it fairly cheap on eBay) and tbh, I want a fresh start.

Edit: Went through with it.


----------



## Emberlyn

It's a new day and I'm still trying to get that one map layout. *fingers crossed*


----------



## TheCrossingBadger

I bought a second cartridge so I could start a new town without having to get rid of my old one. I have restarted several times because I love the process of creating new towns with new layouts. Sometimes I wish I stuck with my original town... but I guess it's too late for that.


----------



## alienn

I've recently reset one of my towns bc I hated the town name and my villager's name. I literally named the town something stupid like "trash". Also moving the items from the town I was resetting to another town took hours but I think it was worth it in the end. I 100% recommend to not name your town something you'll regret in the future when you play the game for hundreds of hours.


----------



## Keepitcosmic

Emberlyn said:


> It's a new day and I'm still trying to get that one map layout. *fingers crossed*



i’m really curious what map you are talking about! please post a pic once you get it


----------



## Emberlyn

TheCrossingBadger said:


> I bought a second cartridge so I could start a new town without having to get rid of my old one. I have restarted several times because I love the process of creating new towns with new layouts. Sometimes I wish I stuck with my original town... but I guess it's too late for that.



I love restarting, too! But, I need to stick with a town....especially since this is my first time playing.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Keepitcosmic said:


> i’m really curious what map you are talking about! please post a pic once you get it



I don't know how to post pictures from my DS to here and I don't currently have the Dream Suite, but it's the map from the town Orchid: 7300-009D-24BF. It's so perfect. I have been resetting constantly and I haven't seen it or anything even like it...I'm starting to think that it doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## Keepitcosmic

Emberlyn said:


> I love restarting, too! But, I need to stick with a town....especially since this is my first time playing.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how to post pictures from my DS to here and I don't currently have the Dream Suite, but it's the map from the town Orchid: 7300-009D-24BF. It's so perfect. I have been resetting constantly and I haven't seen it or anything even like it...I'm starting to think that it doesn't exist anymore.



i can’t go to that dream address for some reason. did you try asking the player if they hack? that could be a possibility too


----------



## Emberlyn

Keepitcosmic said:


> i can’t go to that dream address for some reason. did you try asking the player if they hack? that could be a possibility too



I don't know who the player is. I found their dream on Pinterest. But, earlier whi9le I was on YouTube, I came accross a video where they were talking about hacking (I wasn't aware of this before) and after seeing that, I do believe it is a hack. Is it frowned upon to hack? I really want that map layout....

After I get my Dream Suite, how do I go about getting a picture of it on here for you?


----------



## Turnip Fairy

Trying to get back into the game, so I'm starting a new town. (for the millionth time) 

I've been playing off and on for a while, but I haven't made any progress on a town because I have a bad habit of restarting every time I pick it back up again. It's getting pretty ridiculous, so I hope I can stick with the new one I just made a little bit ago.

I really like the map, and I'm excited to try an overgrown natural theme for this town, but starting up is so annoying since I've done it so many times over the past few years.. I hope I can get past the beginning this time. /'-'\

Also, I got Maple as a starter<3 She's so cute.


----------



## Emberlyn

Boncacao said:


> Trying to get back into the game, so I'm starting a new town. (for the millionth time)
> 
> I've been playing off and on for a while, but I haven't made any progress on a town because I have a bad habit of restarting every time I pick it back up again. It's getting pretty ridiculous, so I hope I can stick with the new one I just made a little bit ago.
> 
> I really like the map, and I'm excited to try an overgrown natural theme for this town, but starting up is so annoying since I've done it so many times over the past few years.. I hope I can get past the beginning this time. /'-'\
> 
> Also, I got Maple as a starter<3 She's so cute.



I LOVE Maple! I decided against having her as one of my dreamies when I realized that I wanted one of each personality. The two extra (that make up ten) she just wasn't part of the cut. When she was in my town, she was best friends with Fauna....it was sooo cute.


----------



## momayo

My towns haven't been visited in years, my 3DS got broken, and I'm so completely left behind on the amiibo updates that I don't know where to start. I'm scrounging up funds to buy a new system and hopefully pick up where I left off. Or reset completely for a fresh start. Either way, I feel very anxious about it. Welp.


----------



## Emberlyn

momayo said:


> My towns haven't been visited in years, my 3DS got broken, and I'm so completely left behind on the amiibo updates that I don't know where to start. I'm scrounging up funds to buy a new system and hopefully pick up where I left off. Or reset completely for a fresh start. Either way, I feel very anxious about it. Welp.



Aww, don't feel anxious about it! It should be exciting and fun! You know, if you reset completely....it would be like an entirely new experience! That's what I would do!


----------



## Emberlyn

momayo said:


> My towns haven't been visited in years, my 3DS got broken, and I'm so completely left behind on the amiibo updates that I don't know where to start. I'm scrounging up funds to buy a new system and hopefully pick up where I left off. Or reset completely for a fresh start. Either way, I feel very anxious about it. Welp.



Aww, don't feel anxious about it! It should be exciting and fun! You know, if you reset completely....it would be like an entirely new experience! That's what I would do!


----------



## momayo

Emberlyn said:


> Aww, don't feel anxious about it! It should be exciting and fun! You know, if you reset completely....it would be like an entirely new experience! That's what I would do!



Haha, thank you! I'll keep those fighting words in mind. I'll get a new 3DS XL soon so I'll hopefully enjoy a brand new experience with my favorite villagers!


----------



## Abbyyy

hi! i want to reset my town lavender since i want a more unique town name and stuff, but not sure if i should, opinions?


----------



## ILikeFroakies

oneandonlyralph said:


> You could always get another copy. But if you honestly dont enjoy your town itself then i'd do it. you can always get your dreamies back
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> You could always get another copy. But if you honestly dont enjoy your town itself then i'd do it. you can always get your dreamies back



Thanks! I'm going to restart but firstly I need to figure out why I can't. I've got the 50 hours badge and am certain I've played at least 50 days but my town tree isn't growing and Isabelle doesn't let me sell my town. I'm waiting to sell my town since it limits the amount of work I have to do


----------



## Fuzzle.Sophie

How do I resist the urge to reset because I keep getting villagers that I don't like? ;-;


----------



## DJStarstryker

The E3 hype and then no news made me want to play NL again. I reset one of my towns. I got nearly 29 million bells for my old town. I didn't sell the catalog though. It sounds like you only get a few million bells for that. It would take a lot less time to either grind out island beetles/sharks or play the stalk market to get those bells than to rebuild the catalog to get all of my orderables again. I moved my non-orderables to another town first before resetting so I didn't lose them.

I really like my new map. I plan to do plot resetting with any new villagers, but happily the default villagers are in good spots. I also for the first time got my train station and town hall colors to be the same. That's very aesthetically pleasing to me.


----------



## kakuloo

I am going to go by the game store on my way home from work today, and get myself a used copy of ACNL!  I got the bug for playing again...but I don't want to restart my old town.  


I haven't thought of a name yet, but I think I want to chop down all the trees and do some landscaping from scratch.  >_>


I hope I can find enough people here to do some visiting and such on my new town. =D


----------



## DJStarstryker

^ There's still plenty of people playing. It's nowhere near as active as it was a couple of years ago because some people have moved on. But the community here is still going strong.


----------



## occultcake

I went back and forth about resetting my game because I had spent a lot of time on it. I finally decided on doing it because it had been a year or more since I had last played, and I knew my town was going to be overgrown and sad. It's kind of silly, but I felt like I disappointed my villagers by not playing for so long.  So I reset my town and got a hefty sum of bells, and my renewed love for Animal Crossing is making this play-through that much more fun for me. Plus I love the name of my new town (Ghostpie) versus my old town name (Rabbit), so that's always nice.


----------



## Khaelis

Well, it's official. My town has been reset. Will be recreating it some time tomorrow, hopefully. Not sure on a name yet, though.


----------



## Mayor__Katie

I recreated mine like two weeks ago and I am so happy I did it! : )

- - - Post Merge - - -



Khaelis said:


> Well, it's official. My town has been reset. Will be recreating it some time tomorrow, hopefully. Not sure on a name yet, though.



Good Luck with your new town!


----------



## Vanillabeanie

I've had my copy for about a year now, my first town was a disaster as I never knew you could plot reset, or even restart the game. I just put things in awkward places and as soon as I found out that you could reset I did. I made my main town and I had it for about 7 months before my little brother one day in a tantrum deleted it.  The sad part is that I had my then dream villagers, pwp's placed where it is supposed to be and it was getting close to being perfect.

I got depressed and stopped playing animal crossing and today I decided to take it up again. I'm going to go for my dream map this time and be even more picky (I even have a list of things I want and dont want), it will take its time but I'm sure I can get the right if I just don't give up. It's sad what happened to my last town but atleast I now know that I can't trust my little brother around my DS.


----------



## Lily

Good luck! What?s your criteria?


----------



## Vanillabeanie

Lily said:


> Good luck! What?s your criteria?



My criteria for my town is:
- Town hall and train station should have Blue roof.
- Grass shape should be circles, I never really liked the other shapes and they look weird to me at winter.
- Fruit has to be cherry, it's the prettiest as perfect fruit. (Eventhough if the map is perfect I'll settle for Apples).
- A cliff diving area, and the beach should be split into two and be accessible easily. No pirate beach.
- No rocks in the way of my landscaping ideas, and please for the love of the almighty ACNL god, no rock infront of the train station .
-No gorilla or Monkey villagers, otherwise I'll take any villager even the hated once, they're getting cycled anyway for dreamies when the time comes.
- I don't want my river to have to many bends without getting boring, I want it to be easy to walk through it and not break a sweat over how long it is to walk around. Also nice places to build future bridges.
- Ponds can't be more than 2 small once and they need to be placed so that it goes well with future landscaping. Meaning not infront of the re-tail/town hall/train station.
- Town plaza needs to be nicely placed and not hidden away in a corner. 
- And yet again for the love of the ACNL god, please don't place anything of importance close to the campsite such as Town hall, Re-tail or town Plaza.

Yesterday I sat for 8 hours and did 80 resets without finding the map, today I'll be doing the same thing. 
I think my criterias is ok, I had similar for my old map and I got it after a week of reset. I just hope it'll be faster this time as I can't wait to start playing.  After all I want to be able to play the map for a very long time without resetting again.


----------



## Lily

You should be able to find a town with that criteria 

You might find this useful if you haven?t seen it before so you can know where the rocks will be before getting to town: 

http://gentlyusedleaf.tumblr.com/post/86961099174/petal-parasol-its-finally-here-im-sorry


----------



## Marte

AAAAAAA IM SO SAD!
My card stopped working (have it downloaded on my SD card), so I lost everything! 
Started up a new town, but ugghh. My house, my bells, my museum, RIP.

It's not THAT bad to restart, I'm just saaallltttyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Rabirin

For the first time in a long time i'm actually considering resetting my town. Because even though I have the perfect map, town fruit and train station, part of me is really bothered by my mayor's eyes and maybe even my house placement. Like my mayor's eyes literally don't go with any hairstyles except the pigtails imo and I don't want to have to wear pigtails all the time. My house placement is right next to the town hall and even though it doesn't bother me too much and I can easily ignore that it does irk me a little bit.


----------



## primandimproper

Resetting again because I'm not overly attached to my villagers and I'm unhappy with my mayor's name and gender. Although, the gender thing wouldn't be much of an issue if we were allowed to change/update our names later on. We should really have the option of going to Isabelle and filing for a name change.


----------



## 22lexi

Hello hi I just reset bye


----------



## Soigne

I thought I made a post on here the other day, but I suppose not. I couldn't decide if I should reset my town to get back into the game or if I should just hold off until the next installment, but I ended up taking the plunge.


----------



## WinterSadie

Resetting, I need someone to hold my stuff! I'm making a new gardening town and need someone to hold while I reset.


----------



## Leaffer

WinterSadie said:


> Resetting, I need someone to hold my stuff! I'm making a new gardening town and need someone to hold while I reset.


I can help you, I'm open almost all day today


----------



## KatPancake

I reset Quartz. I was originally going to move a few villagers to see if it would make me more motivated to play it but having two towns with the same fruit and train station and even villagers in common is boring.

Plus now my towns are opposites. Equinox & Solstice. It's nice. Plus I got really nice villagers at the start. (also my mayor isn't a girl named Kat but a boy named Kit. it's still "me" but I wanted to try something a lil different.)


----------



## Sophie23

I’m thinking of restarting


----------



## CherryBlossomCrossing

_I wanna reset, but i have most of the gold tools, (apart from the gold can, because my towns far from perfect..) but, i dont want to, because i have all house upgrades, ect...help_


----------



## krystillin

Im trying to reset too! I need someone to hold items. Like 65 items. 50 flowers
jslsmvfjeoalaufhensncbjskanekfk


----------



## krystillin

Today is the day. Im unhappy with my map/ villagers/ fruit/ grass deterioation. I want a better town dangit! Ive had this town aince December, put 200hours on it, i just feel like i could do better. I really want apples as native, i have everything packed up. Mostly my zelda items, tools, rare flowers. But im a little sad to be throwing my town away. 


Oh well


----------



## DovahTobi

Decided today to reset. I've always settled on a town layout then got unhappy after a week or two. So I'm gonna reset until I get the perfect one and not settle.
Hoping it doesn't take ages! Haha


----------



## Kristenn

Can someone hold my stuff while I reset? Will give tbt


----------



## duckyducky

Really glad I reset my town. I’m much happier. 

I mean I got Lopez <3


----------



## slatka

I'm resetting my town today, i feel like i haven't been on new leaf in so long and think a fresh start would be nice although the first few weeks of playing aren't going to be all that enjoyable


----------



## Vikaela

If I wanted to start fresh I'd just buy an extra game cartridge cheap.
I don't want to erase a town I've had for 5+ years and then regret it.
I also hate starting fresh, so there's that.


----------



## Marte

Really salty because it got deleted, but at the same time excited for a blank start. ✿
Haven't found a new town name yet tho (I want to leave Patril behind now, I've used it for so many years in all games).


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

The last time I had to reset or start fresh was probably the best thing that happened. I started in time to do weeding day this year and finally got the Topiarys and the layout for my town is perfect except for one spot but oh well.

I recommend starting fresh if you are really unhappy with your town but don't reset if it is something that can be worked around.


----------



## smoogle_

I'm gonna reset my town, once I find my 3ds


----------



## Bizhiins

I want to reset because I don?t like my characters face or my towns layout and those are the two things you can?t change.


----------



## sammybam88

idk if I wanna sell I get 21 million bells for selling but I have tiy club lol the island the campsite the roost dream suite like 60 70 50 something items in my museum shampoodle kicks a fully expanded house for my mayor should I sell


----------



## Shayden

sammybam88 said:


> idk if I wanna sell I get 21 million bells for selling but I have tiy club lol the island the campsite the roost dream suite like 60 70 50 something items in my museum shampoodle kicks a fully expanded house for my mayor should I sell



if you want a fresh start, go for it!
it might be a fun challenge to build up a town in the time before the new game comes out


----------



## sammybam88

I just sold my town I chose to get all the bells right away


----------



## skeletontape

Just want to thank everyone in this thread; I'm new to ACNL and wanted to reset/sell my town after I realized how god-awful my original map was.  This helped me tons!  It took a lot of tries but eventually I got a pretty great map, apples, and one of my favorites (Bob) as a starter villager.


----------



## sandrabug

I only started all over because I let my town go to ruin. I needed a fresh start but to be fair I didn't know a lot you could do in the game so I NEEDED a do over


----------



## 22lexi

I have multiple towns, all of which are hacked. My main town is the one I'm supposed to not be hacking on but I've been so obsessed with the idea of a "perfect" town that I feel like I've been missing out on all the fun of Animal Crossing. I'm going to delete all 4 and start fresh - one non-hacked town. Wish me luck!


----------



## WILDWORLD

i wish i could get rid of some of the rocks in my town but like i'm not resetting it at this stage. i've reset it for like 5 years straight so i'd better just leave it lol


----------



## DoctorPaine

So you ever look at your town, think: ‘gosh it’s so close to done!’, you got all the dreamies... and then you’re like. ‘Hmmm but what if I reset?’ Cause that’s me with Stardust right now |D

Part of it I know for sure is wanting something new, and to take it on a day by day basis. Which isn’t much of an issue! I’d also like to try getting peaches as my fruit for it, and while the layout is definitely good... it could always be /better/ yknow xD Especially now that I have more experience in what I’d want for the overgrown zone and such...

Item holding isn’t too bad of an issue, I have a second game that can hang on to the important stuff. No, more than anything... it’s the villagers, I’ve gotten all 10 I want and in a nice layout... but that part isnt exactly something that can’t be re-done, is it? 

Talking it out, I’m kinda leaning to the reset, but I’m still torn enough that it won’t hurt hearing other opinions xD thanks for reading!

- - - Post Merge - - -

So you ever look at your town, think: ?gosh it?s so close to done!?, you got all the dreamies... and then you?re like. ?Hmmm but what if I reset?? Cause that?s me with Stardust right now |D

Part of it I know for sure is wanting something new, and to take it on a day by day basis. Which isn?t much of an issue! I?d also like to try getting peaches as my fruit for it, and while the layout is definitely good... it could always be /better/ yknow xD Especially now that I have more experience in what I?d want for the overgrown zone and such...

Item holding isn?t too bad of an issue, I have a second game that can hang on to the important stuff. No, more than anything... it?s the villagers, I?ve gotten all 10 I want and in a nice layout... but that part isnt exactly something that can?t be re-done, is it? 

Talking it out, I?m kinda leaning to the reset, but I?m still torn enough that it won?t hurt hearing other opinions xD thanks for reading!


----------



## StephOnACNL

DoctorPaine said:


> So you ever look at your town, think: ‘gosh it’s so close to done!’, you got all the dreamies... and then you’re like. ‘Hmmm but what if I reset?’ Cause that’s me with Stardust right now |D
> 
> Part of it I know for sure is wanting something new, and to take it on a day by day basis. Which isn’t much of an issue! I’d also like to try getting peaches as my fruit for it, and while the layout is definitely good... it could always be /better/ yknow xD Especially now that I have more experience in what I’d want for the overgrown zone and such...
> 
> Item holding isn’t too bad of an issue, I have a second game that can hang on to the important stuff. No, more than anything... it’s the villagers, I’ve gotten all 10 I want and in a nice layout... but that part isnt exactly something that can’t be re-done, is it?
> 
> Talking it out, I’m kinda leaning to the reset, but I’m still torn enough that it won’t hurt hearing other opinions xD thanks for reading!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> So you ever look at your town, think: ‘gosh it’s so close to done!’, you got all the dreamies... and then you’re like. ‘Hmmm but what if I reset?’ Cause that’s me with Stardust right now |D
> 
> Part of it I know for sure is wanting something new, and to take it on a day by day basis. Which isn’t much of an issue! I’d also like to try getting peaches as my fruit for it, and while the layout is definitely good... it could always be /better/ yknow xD Especially now that I have more experience in what I’d want for the overgrown zone and such...
> 
> Item holding isn’t too bad of an issue, I have a second game that can hang on to the important stuff. No, more than anything... it’s the villagers, I’ve gotten all 10 I want and in a nice layout... but that part isnt exactly something that can’t be re-done, is it?
> 
> Talking it out, I’m kinda leaning to the reset, but I’m still torn enough that it won’t hurt hearing other opinions xD thanks for reading!



I don’t know if you already made up your mind, but I don’t think you should reset. You’ve found your dreamies and everything. That takes time. If it’s an option, purchase another copy of the game. You can try a new town layout and cycle through different villagers. It’ll give you that newness you’re looking for without you having to give up your current town you’ve probably worked so hard on.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DoctorPaine said:


> So you ever look at your town, think: ‘gosh it’s so close to done!’, you got all the dreamies... and then you’re like. ‘Hmmm but what if I reset?’ Cause that’s me with Stardust right now |D
> 
> Part of it I know for sure is wanting something new, and to take it on a day by day basis. Which isn’t much of an issue! I’d also like to try getting peaches as my fruit for it, and while the layout is definitely good... it could always be /better/ yknow xD Especially now that I have more experience in what I’d want for the overgrown zone and such...
> 
> Item holding isn’t too bad of an issue, I have a second game that can hang on to the important stuff. No, more than anything... it’s the villagers, I’ve gotten all 10 I want and in a nice layout... but that part isnt exactly something that can’t be re-done, is it?
> 
> Talking it out, I’m kinda leaning to the reset, but I’m still torn enough that it won’t hurt hearing other opinions xD thanks for reading!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> So you ever look at your town, think: ‘gosh it’s so close to done!’, you got all the dreamies... and then you’re like. ‘Hmmm but what if I reset?’ Cause that’s me with Stardust right now |D
> 
> Part of it I know for sure is wanting something new, and to take it on a day by day basis. Which isn’t much of an issue! I’d also like to try getting peaches as my fruit for it, and while the layout is definitely good... it could always be /better/ yknow xD Especially now that I have more experience in what I’d want for the overgrown zone and such...
> 
> Item holding isn’t too bad of an issue, I have a second game that can hang on to the important stuff. No, more than anything... it’s the villagers, I’ve gotten all 10 I want and in a nice layout... but that part isnt exactly something that can’t be re-done, is it?
> 
> Talking it out, I’m kinda leaning to the reset, but I’m still torn enough that it won’t hurt hearing other opinions xD thanks for reading!



I don’t know if you already made up your mind, but I don’t think you should reset. You’ve found your dreamies and everything. That takes time. If it’s an option, purchase another copy of the game. You can try a new town layout and cycle through different villagers. It’ll give you that newness you’re looking for without you having to give up your current town you’ve probably worked so hard on.


----------



## Sophie23

I’m not restarting my town Hogwarts but I am making a second town because I have a second copy of acnl~


----------



## Mayor Monday

Mayor-Hermione Granger said:


> I’m not restarting my town Hogwarts but I am my second town because I have a second copy of acnl~



Sounds awesome! Is it a progressed town?


----------



## Sophie23

Mayor Monday said:


> Sounds awesome! Is it a progressed town?



If you mean a developed town then yes, because I’m gonna play it a lot and make it a good town.


----------



## Sophie23

- I made my second acnl town Cherish and the mayor is Sophie


----------



## Plainbluetees

I reset my town in Wild World once because it was glitched up. I picked up an old copy without a case from a garage sale for $5 and when I plugged it into my 3DS and started playing it. There were two villagers, "Robbert" and "O" of "Fartville." I walked outside and Lyle tried to get me to buy Life Insurance, and somehow, whenever I talked to somebody, all they would say was "Are you bustin' my chops? Do you want life insurance or not?" And I figured out how to reset it when I played the next time.

I don't understand why people want to reset their copies of New Leaf. If you plan not to play it, it makes no difference if you sell it to Tom Nook or just keep it, so why not keep it.


----------



## lyradelphie04

How long do you have to play before you can reset for bells? And how many bells do you get? 

I love my town with all my heart and I've unlocked so many building and my path system is on its way to being great, but part of me hates the map and I kind of want to reset so I can lay out paths (default ones are fine because I can eventually change them anyways) and where my villagers will live before all 9 spots are filled (not worried about the 10th heheh, it should be fine because you usually invite them and they don't move in randomly).


----------



## mintellect

lyradelphie04 said:


> How long do you have to play before you can reset for bells? And how many bells do you get?
> 
> I love my town with all my heart and I've unlocked so many building and my path system is on its way to being great, but part of me hates the map and I kind of want to reset so I can lay out paths (default ones are fine because I can eventually change them anyways) and where my villagers will live before all 9 spots are filled (not worried about the 10th heheh, it should be fine because you usually invite them and they don't move in randomly).



your town tree has to be at stage 4 of growth (the point where you can sit on the edge to view town history) in order to reset for bells. i don't know exactly how the amount of bells are calculated, but i've always assumed it was the cumulative value of everything that is in the town (your savings, furniture, debt paid etc). you can check your town's worth by prompting to delete the town and tom nook will give you the value of your town, and then the game will let you back out of deletion.


----------



## lyradelphie04

Thank you for that^^

However, after a very frustrating experience in losing 3 hours of hard work in landscaping and bell-earning, I almost feel like I may as well restart now, forget about the bells. I'm not sure if resetting is the way to go or if I should just take a nice break...

I've never been the patient sort, but maybe I should just not play for a bit? I'm worried about my villagers moving out if I reset, yet I also know I can quite easily get some of my favorites through services offered here. And a reset would give me the opportunity to keep trying for a map I actually like instead of the one I ignorantly chose when I first got the game,

If I did choose to just take a break, is there a time after a few days where I should just check in on everyone? I'm proud of all the items I've cataloged and the decorating I put into my house. I'm especially proud of my museum, because although it's not full, I put a lot of effort into it.

What would you do? What should I do?


----------



## paleAlice

Am I being unreasonable? I've been resetting all day for blue train station, round grass and peaches. No luck. ;__;


----------



## antoniocmg

resseting for villager change is worth it? i really wnat julian or molly


----------



## Ulan131

Personally I’d just get a 2nd copy of the game over resetting my town, I’ve put a lot of thought hard work and love into it, I also don’t time travel


----------



## saerom

i recently reset my town. it was only two months worth of process so i didnt lose much, but it was a great decision in my opinion. i had already managed to get bored of the town so i sold it for 10m bells.
i think it would be a good idea to reset ur town if ure getting bored of it, besides theres no need to become attached to things anyways  theres a new adventure waiting and u will have more experience this time around! good luck to anyone starting over <3 
also that extra sum of bells to start with is a lifesaver


----------



## Lightspring

Hello all, I’ve been wondering if I should reset my town, Moonsong. It’s far from complete but I’ve noticed so many unfortunate building/villager placements and I’m just tired of the layout. To give you all some background information:
• 5 year unfinished town with cute theme
• Obtained all 10 dreamies: Molly, Lolly, Flurry, Chelsea, Diana, Marina, Marshal, Maple, Cookie, Merengue
• A large catalogue that is almost complete
• According to Nook, Moonsong is worth 107,247,717 bells not including catalogue
*Reasons to reset*
• *Town layout is bad, villager placement is horrendous, alt. character houses are in weird spots, The Roost and Police Station are also in awkward areas
• Landscaping-wise, for some weird reason almost everything is beside the river or another permanent settlement, meaning I can’t place any trees or bushes to surround them which really bugs me*
• Town tree is cherry, although not really a major reason to reset, most cute towns have peaches as their native fruit
• Still needed to obtain the zen pwps and others I forgot
• *I love most of my villagers, but I think that having 7 normal villagers is a little crazy so I might change some of my dreamies *
• *Physical layout of town is unevenly distributed, the north is too skinny and there’s too much space in the south
• The paths/trees that I want to put down just happens to be conveniently blocked by rocks *
*Reasons not to reset*
• Memories as I had the town for 5 years
• *A new town might be a lot of work as I also play New Horizons, on top of landscaping, placing my pwps and alt. towns*
• Moving everything I have to my other town will take a long time
• Moving all of my villagers to my other town is a lot of work and I might mess up and lose one of my villagers
• *Once I reset, making friends with various villagers of different personalities will be time consuming just to obtain the pwps that I want*
• I’m probably overreacting

Everything that I have listed in bold are major reasons for both why I should or should not reset. I think that resetting would be new and exciting, but I’m thinking about keeping the same name and appearance as my old mayor (I like her design and I’ve spent wayyy too much tbt on having talented artists commission her for me ). I might change my town name into something else as the name Moonsong doesn’t make any sense as my theme is cute and pink in the afternoon, not at night. That’s about all I can think about, please let me know what you guys think!


----------



## antoniocmg

Just reseted my beloved town :/ kinda regreting it....


----------



## mangoseason

A lot of my friends are playing acnh on their switch but since it's impossible to get hold of one, I downloaded acnl. I did two resets on my first day cos I really didn't like the look of my first batch of villagers and the face I had. After a few days though, little things started to annoy me. My house was too close to the river. There were too many ponds (3) and rocks (8). The retail center was in the middle of the map so it was far from everything. The last straw was a new villager had moved in to where I wanted to build my bridge. 

So the next day, I decided to spend some time resetting. Little did I know I would be sucked into a vortex of endless nitpicking. I don't like the grass. I don't like this villager. I don't like the fruit. I don't like the pond placement. After a whole afternoon of being unhappy and sick of all of it. I told a friend (who was a professional therapist) about it and she basically agreed it was my perfectionist tendency getting out of hand, again. She told me to just start up my game for the last time and stick with what I got. That seemed like a tall order so I told myself, I would give myself three tries, and if on the last try there was nothing I liked, I had to make the best out of it. Plus, it would add to the challenge.

First try: all the maps had 3-5 ponds. NEXT.

Second try: I got Wart Jr. as one of the starting villagers and he freaks me out. NEXT

At this point, it really felt like my fate was hanging by a thread. Finally...third try: all the maps had 1-2 ponds! I picked my fav. And VOILA! Native fruit was cherries (which I love) and I got FLURRY (one of my favs). I canvased the town and found only 6 rocks which were in tolerable locations. In short, I felt like I lucked out and everything was meant to be. So now I'm one happy mayor. 

I still think, though, living with the imperfections and accidents is a huge lesson here for me to learn. Since I don't TT and do plot resetting, I'm sure I'll encounter awkward move-ins again and again. I mean, just today I accidentally sold my watering can. But I just told myself to not panic and wait till the gardening center opens. In any case, here's to happy mayor-ing.


----------



## nageki

has anyone here reset after starting ACNH, and how do you feel about it? i'm tempted to do it in order to quell my desire to start a second NH island (buying another switch....no way) and in order to move in some of the amiibo card villagers i've since bought. i'd also be resetting for peaches!! i'm also not very attached to my current town as i did reset about 2-3 times since first getting the game and also haven't logged in in at least a year.

so how did you guys feel about your post-ACNH resets? was it worth it or do you just feel burned out?


----------



## Shawna

nageki said:


> has anyone here reset after starting ACNH, and how do you feel about it? i'm tempted to do it in order to quell my desire to start a second NH island (buying another switch....no way) and in order to move in some of the amiibo card villagers i've since bought. i'd also be resetting for peaches!! i'm also not very attached to my current town as i did reset about 2-3 times since first getting the game and also haven't logged in in at least a year.
> 
> so how did you guys feel about your post-ACNH resets? was it worth it or do you just feel burned out?
> [/QUOUTE]
> It depends on the person really.  Some people cannot bear to lose a town they worked really hard on for months, but if you are like me, a nice reset after a hiatus does me well.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to get back into NL (while still playing NH).  The main thing I look for when resetting is villagers. I will probably keep the town I get someone I really like in.


----------



## hzl

Waaaaaaaah. I put the game down and left the forums for over a year (still lurked and maybe an odd post here and there) BUT! I have finally started transferring my stuff to my partner's town (he doesn't play it - town's kinda empty) so I can reset.
My mental health took a severe turn for the worse last year.  I'm back now, though. Maybe not on a permanent basis because I'm busting my a-- with my freelancing work. 

So I was kinda stuck because I chose my original layout with the resident services right in front of my airport and two south facing rivers (big landscaping 'why the heck did I do that?!' moment). I managed to get a nice design that I was in the middle of landscaping and making it somehow work. However, I put the game down for a long time because it was just exhausting trying to figure out what to put in the empty spaces and I was seeing so many cool layouts that I just couldn't do because of the location of the permanent features in my town.

I have roughly a third of my things transferred to my partner's island (had to stop because it was becoming mind numbingly boring sitting through the airport cutscenes over and over)

I'm really hoping I don't regret it but I do want a blue airport because my island was called Blue Sands - however I'm undecided as to whether I continue with the same name.


----------



## Aminata

I did it only once, just because a certain someone said they were moving and at the last minute gave up 
I don't like to reset, since we can't reset in real life... :/


----------



## ladyphantomofmusic

Reposting here because I didn't know there was an actual thread for this subject.

Ok, so I have to be honest, it’s been a few years since I last played. I’m worried about just going back in. I have gotten many things in both towns. But I want opinions, and maybe help. If I were to restart, would someone help me by storing the harder (unorderbles) items? I have one 3ds but as I have a digital and a physical version of the game I have 2 towns. I can’t go from one to the other on my own. And I’m not sure, if I do start over, how much time until I can reclaim the items. Or, I can just jump back in, but that feels wrong at the same time. Please help.


----------



## whimsu

Thinking of restarting one of my copies of new leaf to have a side game to play, but I'd have soo much relearning to do! But thinking maybe I should hold off for a bit since the new update just came out  It'll take me a million days to think of a name, anyways. ^^;;


----------



## Jms

if you still need help i can store some of your items. Im on here periodically so just pm me if you still needed this.


----------



## yuckyrat

Hi! I've had my save file since the game first came out, but I really want to start fresh, especially due to NH burnout. What do you guys think? I'd have to check and see if there's any items I need saved, but other than that I just want an opinion.


----------



## v0x

yuckyrat said:


> Hi! I've had my save file since the game first came out, but I really want to start fresh, especially due to NH burnout. What do you guys think? I'd have to check and see if there's any items I need saved, but other than that I just want an opinion.


I think it can be fun, but think about it before hand, you cant go back


----------

